# Jewish Supremacy From the Jordan River to the Sea



## georgephillip

*We should be able to call this what it is...*





‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss

"One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily. 

"The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."

*Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*


----------



## Foreigner Looking In.

The Middle East has been a shithole since the fall of Christianity there.
Both ISIL and JSIL  are evil.
We should build a beautiful wall on the Eastern Greek border.


----------



## justinacolmena

The Israelis have had too many liberal prime ministers and presidents since the Second World War. They catered to the Communists and never booted the Muslims out when they had the chance. Now Israel is ruled as Muslim country under Islamic law by popular demand at official polls.








						US student detained in Israel over alleged boycott support
					

JERUSALEM (AP) — In a groundbreaking case, Israel has detained an American graduate student at its international airport for the past week, accusing her of supporting a Palestinian-led boycott campaign against the Jewish state...




					apnews.com
				



People can't even say or word against the liberal Palestinian-allied Israeli government or have any of their own opinions without being arrested. It's not really clear there is anything left of “Israel” as distinct from Palestine or other Islamic-controlled regions of the Middle East, or any reason for people who intend to support Israel to believe they are not simply being hoodwinked into supporting the PLO, Hamas, and other Islamic terrorist organizations.


----------



## Uncensored2008

georgephillip said:


> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*




Oh my ALLAH, the Jews hold 6 MILES of land.  The poor Muslims only have a paltry 10,000. NO FAIR, the Jews must give up their land.

Fucking Muslim Supremacist pile of shit.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Foreigner Looking In. said:


> The Middle East has been a shithole since the fall of Christianity there.
> Both ISIL and JSIL  are evil.
> We should build a beautiful wall on the Eastern Greek border.




Islam is evil. Muslim Supremacists are the most evil people on earth.


----------



## justinacolmena

Uncensored2008 said:


> Fucking Muslim Supremacist pile of shit.


Don't even tell me there are any Jews in Israel in this day and age then.
It's an Islamic Communist Party in control of Israel's government anyways.


----------



## Uncensored2008

justinacolmena said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking Muslim Supremacist pile of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even tell me there are any Jews in Israel in this day and age then.
> It's an Islamic Communist Party in control of Israel's government anyways.
Click to expand...


Netanyahu is still PM, but the commies do hold a lot of sway in the Knesset.


----------



## georgephillip

Uncensored2008 said:


> Oh my ALLAH, the Jews hold 6 MILES of land. The poor Muslims only have a paltry 10,000. NO FAIR, the Jews must give up their land.
> 
> Fucking Muslim Supremacist pile of shit.


Pity all the poor, racist Jews.




Even AIPAC was alarmed by rise of Israeli racist party in 2019. Now, who cares! – Mondoweiss


----------



## daveman

georgephillip said:


> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*


----------



## Uncensored2008

Muslim Supremacists are gutter trash. Though these vile pigs control 99% of the land mass in the middle east, it isn't enough for the greedy scum. These vermin want to murder the Jews and steal the last 1% to complete the Muslim purity that Islam demands.  Tiny Israel stands alone against the vast Muslim hoard. 

The great Donald Trump made peace with many Muslim nations, so now the evil scum who are the Muslim Supremacists attack those nations as well.


----------



## GLASNOST

It's very familiar. The Third Reich tossed out or murdered Jews so "the west" stepped in and took all the Jews that had no safe place to live. Now the Zionists are tossing out or murdering Arabs so the west has stepped in again to give them a safe place to live. The ONLY difference is that the Jews were grateful and lived amongst us in peace while the Arabs .....


----------



## The Irish Ram

Uncensored2008 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my ALLAH, the Jews hold 6 MILES of land.  The poor Muslims only have a paltry 10,000. NO FAIR, the Jews must give up their land.
> 
> Fucking Muslim Supremacist pile of shit.
Click to expand...


^ Just want that repeated.  ^ 6 miles.  
Let them have their 6 miles in peace, for God's sake.
God himself deeded that land to the Jews, and if you think any human is going to take it from them, you are sadly mistaken:
*



			I will turn you around, put hooks in your jaws and bring you out with your whole army--your horses, your horsemen fully armed, and a great horde with large and small shields, all of them brandishing their swords.
		
Click to expand...

*
God has had enough.  And He is going to kick Russia's and their allies asses...


----------



## georgephillip

daveman said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
Click to expand...






PIJ.ORG: A Recipe for Permanent, Perpetual Conflict  By Ziad  AbuZayyad


----------



## daveman

georgephillip said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIJ.ORG: A Recipe for Permanent, Perpetual Conflict  By Ziad  AbuZayyad
Click to expand...

Radical Islam appreciates the passionate ass-licking, but they would saw your head off with a rusty knife in a heartbeat if it suited their purpose.


----------



## georgephillip

The Irish Ram said:


> Just want that repeated. ^ 6 miles.
> Let them have their 6 miles in peace, for God's sake.
> God himself deeded that land to the Jews, and if you think any human is going to take it from them, you are sadly mistaken:


"Israel is some *470 km*. (*290 miles*) in length and about *85 miles* (*135 km*.) across at the widest point."

size of israel - Google Search

*Why do you believe Jews have the right to steal the land and water of non-Jews in those "six miles"?*

Israel's settlements: Over 50 years of land theft explained

"Today, between 600,000 and 750,000 Israelis live in these sizeable settlements, equivalent to roughly 11 percent of the total Jewish Israeli population.

"They live beyond the internationally recognised borders of their state, on Palestinian land that Israel occupied in 1967, comprising East Jerusalem and the West Bank.

"Since then, the Israeli government has openly funded and built settlements for Israeli Jews to live there, offering incentives and subsidised housing.

"So why have these housing compounds caused so much rancour and been called a threat to the prospect of peace in the Holy Land?"


----------



## georgephillip

daveman said:


> Radical Islam appreciates the passionate ass-licking, but they would saw your head off with a rusty knife in a heartbeat if it suited their purpose.


*Radical Jews control the monopoly of violence from the River to the sea, so why not start your criticism with the oppressors instead of their Palestinian victims:*

Even AIPAC was alarmed by rise of Israeli racist party in 2019. Now, who cares! – Mondoweiss

"The Times of Israel tells us what Otzma Yehudit — Jewish Power — believes in.



> "It supports encouraging emigration of non-Jews from Israel and expelling Palestinians and Arab Israelis who refuse to declare loyalty to Israel and accept diminished status in an expanded Jewish state, whose sovereignty would extend throughout the West Bank"


----------



## georgephillip

Foreigner Looking In. said:


> The Middle East has been a shithole since the fall of Christianity there.
> Both ISIL and JSIL  are evil.
> We should build a beautiful wall on the Eastern Greek border.


And send the bill to Bibi?




Benjamin Netanyahu Net Worth


----------



## georgephillip

justinacolmena said:


> The Israelis have had too many liberal prime ministers and presidents since the Second World War. They catered to the Communists and never booted the Muslims out when they had the chance. Now Israel is ruled as Muslim country under Islamic law by popular demand at official polls.


Got any names?


----------



## georgephillip

Uncensored2008 said:


> The great Donald Trump made peace with many Muslim nations, so now the evil scum who are the Muslim Supremacists attack those nations as well.


Bend over




Shylock


----------



## The Irish Ram

We get it.  You are a Jew hater. 
Hamas is a terrorists group.  No reason to help them reach their goal, which is all Palestine, no Israel.
Israel stole nothing.  *Britain  *owned the land and they gave it to the Jews. 
Should Israel decide to join into a peace treaty, it would give them a girth of 9 miles.  And amazingly, they are going to do it.  Land for peace.
We know who is going to invade them then and why.  Israel is going to be damn near destroyed. 
Then comes God.
Israel wins.


----------



## GLASNOST

The Irish Ram said:


> ^ Just want that repeated.  ^ 6 miles.
> Let them have their 6 miles in peace, for God's sake.
> *God himself deeded that land to the Jews, *and if you think any human is going to take it from them, you are sadly mistaken:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> I will turn you around, put hooks in your jaws and bring you out with your whole army--your horses, your horsemen fully armed, and a great horde with large and small shields, all of them brandishing their swords.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *God has had enough.  And He is going to kick Russia's and their allies asses...


Who's the joker who said, *"God deeded the land to the Jews"*? Is this kindergarten time?


----------



## GLASNOST

The Irish Ram said:


> We get it.  You are a Jew hater.
> Hamas is a terrorists group.  No reason to help them reach their goal, which is all Palestine, no Israel.
> Israel stole nothing.  *Britain  *owned the land and they gave it to the Jews.



Holy shit! B-b-b-b-but you just said it was God who gave the land to the Jews! Now you claim it was Britan who gave it to them!


----------



## Quasar44

GLASNOST said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get it.  You are a Jew hater.
> Hamas is a terrorists group.  No reason to help them reach their goal, which is all Palestine, no Israel.
> Israel stole nothing.  *Britain  *owned the land and they gave it to the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit! B-b-b-b-but you just said it was God who gave the land to the Jews! Now you claim it was Britan who gave it to them!
Click to expand...

The Arabs see the Swedes as “ juicy free meat “
Your nation is weak and for the plunder from the Mordor Muslims


----------



## Quasar44

They can rob , beat, steal and assault Swedes and other Europeans with impunity !!
 Women and girls are being gang raped


----------



## Quasar44

Jews and Swedes can live in peace but you cannot ever live free with Arabs


----------



## georgephillip

The Irish Ram said:


> We get it.  You are a Jew hater.
> Hamas is a terrorists group.  No reason to help them reach their goal, which is all Palestine, no Israel.
> Israel stole nothing.  *Britain  *owned the land and they gave it to the Jews.
> Should Israel decide to join into a peace treaty, it would give them a girth of 9 miles.  And amazingly, they are going to do it.  Land for peace.
> We know who is going to invade them then and why.  Israel is going to be damn near destroyed.
> Then comes God.
> Israel wins.


*No one does terror like Israeli Jews.*





The U.S. Stance on Israel Ignores Human Rights

"Due to their military occupation of Palestinian territories, Israel controls the flow of people and goods in and out of the Gaza Strip and parts of the West Bank. 

"Those caught violating these laws have been injured, and sometimes even killed, by Israeli authorities.

"The Palestinian Prisoner’s Club reports that of the 6,500 Palestinians prisoners, the majority are held illegally in Israel, rather than the occupied territories. 

"Around a thousand are not allowed family visitation, and at least 500 are incarcerated without charge or trial."


----------



## The Irish Ram

GLASNOST said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Just want that repeated.  ^ 6 miles.
> Let them have their 6 miles in peace, for God's sake.
> *God himself deeded that land to the Jews, *and if you think any human is going to take it from them, you are sadly mistaken:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> I will turn you around, put hooks in your jaws and bring you out with your whole army--your horses, your horsemen fully armed, and a great horde with large and small shields, all of them brandishing their swords.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *God has had enough.  And He is going to kick Russia's and their allies asses...
> 
> 
> 
> Who's the joker who said, *"God deeded the land to the Jews"*? Is this kindergarten time?
Click to expand...


It's Bible study time.  And the joker that said it would be God:  
*To your descendants I will give this land...*


----------



## The Irish Ram

GLASNOST said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get it.  You are a Jew hater.
> Hamas is a terrorists group.  No reason to help them reach their goal, which is all Palestine, no Israel.
> Israel stole nothing.  *Britain  *owned the land and they gave it to the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit! B-b-b-b-but you just said it was God who gave the land to the Jews! Now you claim it was Britan who gave it to them!
Click to expand...

B-b-b-b-b-b Apparently, you also need a history lesson:

*Timeline of Jewish History*:

3800 B.CE - 2001 BCE - The Dawn of “History” 
2000 B.C.E. - 587 BCE - Context of Ancient Israelite Religion
538 BCE - 70 CE - Judaism After the Babylonian Exile 
230 BCE-400 CE - Rule of Rome  
70 - 500 - Rabbinic Jewish Period of Talmud Development 
325 - 590 - Consolidation & Dominance of Classical Christianity 
600 - 1500 - “Medieval” Period in the West 
570 - 1258 - Reception & Classical Development of Muhammad's Islamic Message 
1095-1258 - Crusades  
1258-1500 - Further Transitions and Rebuilding of Political Islam 
1291-1516 - Mamluk Rule
1517-1569 - Reformation and Post-Reformation Christian Period 
1500-1920 - Dominance of Ottoman Muslim Empire in Turkey 
1700-1917 - Jewish Modern and Contemporary Periods 
1914-1918 - Islamic Unrest and Realignment in the Middle East 
1918-1947 - British Rule in Palestine  
1947-Present - Modern Israel & the Diaspora
There ya go...


----------



## The Irish Ram

georgephillip said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get it.  You are a Jew hater.
> Hamas is a terrorists group.  No reason to help them reach their goal, which is all Palestine, no Israel.
> Israel stole nothing.  *Britain  *owned the land and they gave it to the Jews.
> Should Israel decide to join into a peace treaty, it would give them a girth of 9 miles.  And amazingly, they are going to do it.  Land for peace.
> We know who is going to invade them then and why.  Israel is going to be damn near destroyed.
> Then comes God.
> Israel wins.
> 
> 
> 
> *No one does terror like Israeli Jews.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. Stance on Israel Ignores Human Rights
> 
> "Due to their military occupation of Palestinian territories, Israel controls the flow of people and goods in and out of the Gaza Strip and parts of the West Bank.
> 
> "Those caught violating these laws have been injured, and sometimes even killed, by Israeli authorities.
> 
> "The Palestinian Prisoner’s Club reports that of the 6,500 Palestinians prisoners, the majority are held illegally in Israel, rather than the occupied territories.
> 
> "Around a thousand are not allowed family visitation, and at least 500 are incarcerated without charge or trial."
Click to expand...


They are squatting on Jewish land.


----------



## GLASNOST

Quasar44 said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get it.  You are a Jew hater.
> Hamas is a terrorists group.  No reason to help them reach their goal, which is all Palestine, no Israel.
> Israel stole nothing.  *Britain  *owned the land and they gave it to the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit! B-b-b-b-but you just said it was God who gave the land to the Jews! Now you claim it was Britan who gave it to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arabs see the Swedes as “ juicy free meat “
> Your nation is weak and for the plunder from the Mordor Muslims
Click to expand...

I know. It's true. But Germany and France are even worse off then we are and they are not "weak for plunder".


----------



## GLASNOST

The Irish Ram said:


> ... God himself deeded that land to the Jews ... It's Bible study time.  God: To your descendants I will give this land ...


There is no proof that god exists but there is proof that the bible is a work of fiction like L Ron Hubbard's _"Dianetics"_ and _"Typewriter in the Sky"_. It is groundless, illusory, and superstitious to believe that some made-up character "gave" a piece of land to the Jews or to anyone else. In fact, it is well-known that primitive men wrote the bible in the first place. If there is a god then you insult it by your idiotic claims. You ought to be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Quasar44

GLASNOST said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get it.  You are a Jew hater.
> Hamas is a terrorists group.  No reason to help them reach their goal, which is all Palestine, no Israel.
> Israel stole nothing.  *Britain  *owned the land and they gave it to the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit! B-b-b-b-but you just said it was God who gave the land to the Jews! Now you claim it was Britan who gave it to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arabs see the Swedes as “ juicy free meat “
> Your nation is weak and for the plunder from the Mordor Muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know. It's true. But Germany and France are even worse off then we are and they are not "weak for plunder".
Click to expand...

I saw videos on Sweden and the men seem to dress and act very “ feminine “. The younger guys are all dressed up and look soft and weak .
 I can see how Arabs would find them  easy prey .
 These are the direct descendant of the Vikings ?
  Many boys dress like girls ??


----------



## Quasar44

Arab men have been arrested for abusing boys as much as girls . Very odd ? They have urinated on them to beating them up to rape 
 Maybe you need more “ Odin and Thor”
in you


----------



## GLASNOST

Quasar44 said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs see the Swedes as “ juicy free meat “
> Your nation is weak and for the plunder from the Mordor Muslims
> 
> 
> 
> I know. It's true. But Germany and France are even worse off then we are and they are not "weak for plunder".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw videos on Sweden and the men seem to dress and act very “ feminine “. The younger guys are all dressed up and look soft and weak .
> I can see how Arabs would find them  easy prey .
> These are the direct descendant of the Vikings ?
> Many boys dress like girls ??
Click to expand...

Are you an idiot or are you only acting stupid?


----------



## Quasar44

Sweden has the most “ transgenders” in the world , I think . I don’t know what the hell that means but if the real “ Vikings “ saw you today - they would slaughter the entire nation.


----------



## Quasar44

GLASNOST said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs see the Swedes as “ juicy free meat “
> Your nation is weak and for the plunder from the Mordor Muslims
> 
> 
> 
> I know. It's true. But Germany and France are even worse off then we are and they are not "weak for plunder".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw videos on Sweden and the men seem to dress and act very “ feminine “. The younger guys are all dressed up and look soft and weak .
> I can see how Arabs would find them  easy prey .
> These are the direct descendant of the Vikings ?
> Many boys dress like girls ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you an idiot or are you only acting stupid?
Click to expand...

Your nation  has zero masculinity and the Arabs know that . You’re just blond hair meat


----------



## GLASNOST

Quasar44 said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs see the Swedes as “ juicy free meat “
> Your nation is weak and for the plunder from the Mordor Muslims
> 
> 
> 
> I know. It's true. But Germany and France are even worse off then we are and they are not "weak for plunder".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw videos on Sweden and the men seem to dress and act very “ feminine “. The younger guys are all dressed up and look soft and weak .
> I can see how Arabs would find them  easy prey .
> These are the direct descendant of the Vikings ?
> Many boys dress like girls ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you an idiot or are you only acting stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your nation  has zero masculinity and the Arabs know that . You’re just blond hair meat
Click to expand...

You must be about 12 years old.


----------



## Quasar44

I was expecting to see muscular bearded men lol
I know the women are gorgeous but the boys are cream puffs


----------



## Quasar44

Just telling you ..your leaders have flooded the nation with Demons and brainwashed whole generations


----------



## Quasar44

You went  from the Nation of Odin to the nation of opioids
You went from the sons and daughters of THOR to planet of the transgenders



These Muslim monsters are having the time of their lives


----------



## GLASNOST

Zionists are NAZIS


----------



## Uncensored2008

georgephillip said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIJ.ORG: A Recipe for Permanent, Perpetual Conflict  By Ziad  AbuZayyad
Click to expand...


NOT ONE GRAIN OF SAND

The Muslims Supremacist creed. Yeah, fucking Muzzie Beasts have 99% of the middle east, but they want it ALL.


----------



## surada

Foreigner Looking In. said:


> The Middle East has been a shithole since the fall of Christianity there.
> Both ISIL and JSIL  are evil.
> We should build a beautiful wall on the Eastern Greek border.



You have never been to the Middle East, have you?


----------



## surada

GLASNOST said:


> Zionists are NAZIS
> 
> View attachment 457420




Don't do that. Its cruel, dishonest and only causes anger and hatred.


----------



## Uncensored2008

GLASNOST said:


> Zionists are NAZIS
> View attachment 457420



Yeah, how dare the live when you want them DEAD.

Aloha Snackbar


----------



## surada

The Irish Ram said:


> We get it.  You are a Jew hater.
> Hamas is a terrorists group.  No reason to help them reach their goal, which is all Palestine, no Israel.
> Israel stole nothing.  *Britain  *owned the land and they gave it to the Jews.
> Should Israel decide to join into a peace treaty, it would give them a girth of 9 miles.  And amazingly, they are going to do it.  Land for peace.
> We know who is going to invade them then and why.  Israel is going to be damn near destroyed.
> Then comes God.
> Israel wins.




The British never owned the land.. The Arabs fought with the British to oust the Ottoman Turks.


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> Don't do that. Its cruel, dishonest and only causes anger and hatred.



democrats hate Jews.

Fact.


----------



## surada

georgephillip said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Radical Islam appreciates the passionate ass-licking, but they would saw your head off with a rusty knife in a heartbeat if it suited their purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> *Radical Jews control the monopoly of violence from the River to the sea, so why not start your criticism with the oppressors instead of their Palestinian victims:*
> 
> Even AIPAC was alarmed by rise of Israeli racist party in 2019. Now, who cares! – Mondoweiss
> 
> "The Times of Israel tells us what Otzma Yehudit — Jewish Power — believes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It supports encouraging emigration of non-Jews from Israel and expelling Palestinians and Arab Israelis who refuse to declare loyalty to Israel and accept diminished status in an expanded Jewish state, whose sovereignty would extend throughout the West Bank"
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



The Biblical and historical border between Israel and Egypt has always been the* Wadi el-Arish,* also known as the River of Egypt. Gen 15:18 Its called the "River/brook of Egypt" because it was the river that indicated the eastern border of Egyptian Territory.


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do that. Its cruel, dishonest and only causes anger and hatred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> democrats hate Jews.
> 
> Fact.
Click to expand...



The J street Jews support peace and reconciliation in Palestine. They are very pro-Israel.. Bibi hates them.

Are you familiar with Sabeel?


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*


The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> Muslim Supremacists are gutter trash. Though these vile pigs control 99% of the land mass in the middle east, it isn't enough for the greedy scum. These vermin want to murder the Jews and steal the last 1% to complete the Muslim purity that Islam demands.  Tiny Israel stands alone against the vast Muslim hoard.
> 
> The great Donald Trump made peace with many Muslim nations, so now the evil scum who are the Muslim Supremacists attack those nations as well.



True.. The Arabs have been there since Abraham ..They didn't immigrant from Russia or Eastern Europe.

Trump didn't do anything. The Saudi Peace Initiative has been on the table since  2002.. 29 Arab states  signed on.


----------



## surada

Taz said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
Click to expand...


They could open casinos in Gaza.. 

What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> [
> The British never owned the land.. The Arabs fought with the British to oust the Ottoman Turks.





I know you're a Nazi, but try and be a little less stupid.

The Ottoman Empire, the Caliphate of all Islam, tried to overthrow Europe along with the Germans and Austrians.  Their god Muhammad and his little demon Allah let them down. When they lost, all territory that was Ottoman became property of the British.

Now for your second lie, virtually every Arab GOVERNMENT in the middle east fought for the Ottomans,  Certain TRIBES who were out of favor saw an opportunity, such as the House of Saud. No Arab government fought with the British, just handfuls of rebels against the Caliphate. 

Cute how you think you can get away with rewriting history.


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> The J street Jews support peace and reconciliation in Palestine. They are very pro-Israel.. Bibi hates them.
> 
> Are you familiar with Sabeel?



J Street is a branch of Hezbollah.  They support the subjugation of Jews under Islam as Zimmis. They are pro-Islam and anti-Israel.

Sabeel is the expression of Hezbollah among leftist Christians.

So you are Hezbollah then? That fits.


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> The British never owned the land.. The Arabs fought with the British to oust the Ottoman Turks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're a Nazi, but try and be a little less stupid.
> 
> The Ottoman Empire, the Caliphate of all Islam, tried to overthrow Europe along with the Germans and Austrians.  Their god Muhammad and his little demon Allah let them down. When they lost, all territory that was Ottoman became property of the British.
> 
> Now for your second lie, virtually every Arab GOVERNMENT in the middle east fought for the Ottomans,  Certain TRIBES who were out of favor saw an opportunity, such as the House of Saud. No Arab government fought with the British, just handfuls of rebels against the Caliphate.
> 
> Cute how you think you can get away with rewriting history.
Click to expand...


The British Mandate was a temporary administrative function. It was NOT ownership.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Taz said:


> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.



There are no "pals," there are Arabs and Muslims. The Arabs were given Jordan, the Christians Lebanon, and the Jews Israel.

But Muslims will not allow other faiths, Muslim supremacy is absolute. They already conquered Christian Lebanon, they seek Israel, then on to Spain.


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> The J street Jews support peace and reconciliation in Palestine. They are very pro-Israel.. Bibi hates them.
> 
> Are you familiar with Sabeel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Street is a branch of Hezbollah.  They support the subjugation of Jews under Islam as Zimmis. They are pro-Islam and anti-Israel.
> 
> Sabeel is the expression of Hezbollah among leftist Christians.
> 
> So you are Hezbollah then? That fits.
Click to expand...


Wow.. Are you really that ignorant? Sabeel is Episcopalian.

Hitler tried to exterminate all the Jewish people. Now YOU want to exterminate all the rest of the Palestinians.


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no "pals," there are Arabs and Muslims. The Arabs were given Jordan, the Christians Lebanon, and the Jews Israel.
> 
> But Muslims will not allow other faiths, Muslim supremacy is absolute. They already conquered Christian Lebanon, they seek Israel, then on to Spain.
Click to expand...



*The demographics of Lebanon were changed overnight with the flood of Palestinian refugees  in 1948 and 1967. You have never been to Lebanon either, have you?

There are 1 1/2 million Christians in Arabia...

There were 50 Christian Churches in Baghdad before Bush's invasion. Currently there are at least 600 churches and 500,000–1,000,000 Christians in Iran.  *


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> Wow.. Are you really that ignorant? Sabeel is Episcopalian.
> 
> Hitler tried to exterminate all the Jewish people. Now YOU want to exterminate all the rest of the Palestinians.



Sabeel is an Arabic word meaning "Path." It began in AME churches with racist liberation theology such as Jeramiah Wright and Barack Obama, hatred of whites. But Sabeel is funded by Iran and pushes an anti-Israel agenda including "reparations" for the Arabs who hold 99% of the land mass. It is typical leftist idiocy funded by and promoted by Iran via Hezbollah. Make fringe Christians into Muslim Supremacists. 

Should Jews in Israel pay Jizya to the Muslims? Yes, or no?


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> *The demographics of Lebanon were changed overnight with the flood of Palestinian refugees  in 1948 and 1967. You have never been to Lebanon either, have you?*




Under the Ottomans, TransJordan, Israel, Lebanon, and Southern Syria was the region of Palestine.

Jordan is just as much "Palestine" as Israel.

*



			There are 1 1/2 million Christians in Arabia...
		
Click to expand...

*
At least in 1967 there were. Not any more. democrats were OUTRAGED with Prince MBS removed the death penalty for being a Christian in Saudi Arabia.



> *There were 50 Christian Churches in Baghdad before Bush's invasion. Currently there are at least 600 churches and 500,000–1,000,000 Christians in Iran.  *



Again, you provide outdated figures.  Shiites have traditionally been more hospitable to Kafirum than the Sunni. But over the last few decades, Iran has treated Christians harshly and murdered about one third of the Christian population.

You ARE Hezbollah, aren't you?


----------



## TheParser

The Arab people are lovely people.

The Israeli people are lovely people.

The Israeli people just want to live in their own tiny country with people who share their cultural values.

They, I have no doubt, wish the best to their Arab neighbors and will do everything possible to help them develop their economies.

The word "apartheid" is a meaningless word.

Israelis, I feel, are right to want to avoid the ethnic *un*pleasantness that is tearing our nation apart (and also more and more European nations, such as France).


----------



## fncceo

georgephillip said:


> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*



Did the Jewish kids beat you up for your milk money in school?


----------



## GLASNOST

surada said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists are NAZIS
> 
> View attachment 457420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do that. Its cruel, dishonest and only causes anger and hatred.
Click to expand...

It is just, honest, and tells the truth. If it makes you angry and hateful it is your problem.


----------



## GLASNOST

surada said:


> Foreigner Looking In. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Middle East has been a shithole since the fall of Christianity there.
> Both ISIL and JSIL  are evil.
> We should build a beautiful wall on the Eastern Greek border.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have never been to the Middle East, have you?
Click to expand...

I have been everywhere  in the Middle East ..... and I've also been to the slums of New York City, Chicago, and Los Angeles. There are many similarities.


----------



## GLASNOST

surada said:


> *The demographics of Lebanon were changed overnight with the flood of Palestinian refugees  in 1948 and 1967. You have never been to Lebanon either, have you?
> 
> There are 1 1/2 million Christians in Arabia...
> 
> There were 50 Christian Churches in Baghdad before Bush's invasion. Currently there are at least 600 churches and 500,000–1,000,000 Christians in Iran.  *


I was in Lebanon during the civil war. The Palestinians are there because the Zionist Nazis have destroyed their homes in Palestine. 

Are you saying that it is Bush who is responsible for 500,000–1,000,000 Christians in Iran?


----------



## surada

GLASNOST said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The demographics of Lebanon were changed overnight with the flood of Palestinian refugees  in 1948 and 1967. You have never been to Lebanon either, have you?
> 
> There are 1 1/2 million Christians in Arabia...
> 
> There were 50 Christian Churches in Baghdad before Bush's invasion. Currently there are at least 600 churches and 500,000–1,000,000 Christians in Iran.  *
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Lebanon during the civil war. The Palestinians are there because the Zionist Nazis have destroyed their homes in Palestine.
> 
> Are you saying that it is Bush who is responsible for 500,000–1,000,000 Christians in Iran?
Click to expand...


I love Lebanon .We used to go there ever 18 months.. Stayed  at the Phoenicia or the St. George.

 I know.. The Zionists started destroying Arab villages in late 1947.. I guess they looted and leveled some 300 Arab villages.

I am saying Americans don't give a shit about Arab Christians whether they are Palestinian or Iraqi or Iranian.


----------



## surada

TheParser said:


> The Arab people are lovely people.
> 
> The Israeli people are lovely people.
> 
> The Israeli people just want to live in their own tiny country with people who share their cultural values.
> 
> They, I have no doubt, wish the best to their Arab neighbors and will do everything possible to help them develop their economies.
> 
> The word "apartheid" is a meaningless word.
> 
> Israelis, I feel, are right to want to avoid the ethnic *un*pleasantness that is tearing our nation apart (and also more and more European nations, such as France).



Israelis have done everything in their power to cripple  the Arab states around them.. Read Clean Break Strategy from 1994.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just want that repeated. ^ 6 miles.
> Let them have their 6 miles in peace, for God's sake.
> God himself deeded that land to the Jews, and if you think any human is going to take it from them, you are sadly mistaken:
> 
> 
> 
> "Israel is some *470 km*. (*290 miles*) in length and about *85 miles* (*135 km*.) across at the widest point."
> 
> size of israel - Google Search
> 
> *Why do you believe Jews have the right to steal the land and water of non-Jews in those "six miles"?*
> 
> Israel's settlements: Over 50 years of land theft explained
> 
> "Today, between 600,000 and 750,000 Israelis live in these sizeable settlements, equivalent to roughly 11 percent of the total Jewish Israeli population.
> 
> "They live beyond the internationally recognised borders of their state, on Palestinian land that Israel occupied in 1967, comprising East Jerusalem and the West Bank.
> 
> "Since then, the Israeli government has openly funded and built settlements for Israeli Jews to live there, offering incentives and subsidised housing.
> 
> "So why have these housing compounds caused so much rancour and been called a threat to the prospect of peace in the Holy Land?"
Click to expand...


*"They live beyond the internationally recognised borders of their state, on Palestinian land that Israel occupied in 1967, *

Palestine had land before 1967? Link?


----------



## georgephillip

The Irish Ram said:


> They are squatting on Jewish land.


*One hundred years ago when European Jews began their colonization of Palestine there were ten times as many non-Jews as Jews living there.

By 1948 when the "Jewish State" lurched into existence, the ratio had shrunk to twice as many non-Jew as Jews.

Today there are roughly equal numbers of each tribe living between the River and the sea, yet Jews control virtually all of the land.*

The U.S. Stance on Israel Ignores Human Rights

"The U.S. is one of the only countries in the world to recognize Jerusalem as the Israeli capital. 

"Not only is the move controversial due to the Palestinian claim to East Jerusalem as their capital, but also because the United Nations Security Council passed a resolution in 1980 declaring the Israeli annexation of that land illegal under international law.

"By October, there had already been nearly 7,000 new settlement homes built in the West Bank this year, compared to 2,629 and 1,982 in the two previous years."


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just want that repeated. ^ 6 miles.
> Let them have their 6 miles in peace, for God's sake.
> God himself deeded that land to the Jews, and if you think any human is going to take it from them, you are sadly mistaken:
> 
> 
> 
> "Israel is some *470 km*. (*290 miles*) in length and about *85 miles* (*135 km*.) across at the widest point."
> 
> size of israel - Google Search
> 
> *Why do you believe Jews have the right to steal the land and water of non-Jews in those "six miles"?*
> 
> Israel's settlements: Over 50 years of land theft explained
> 
> "Today, between 600,000 and 750,000 Israelis live in these sizeable settlements, equivalent to roughly 11 percent of the total Jewish Israeli population.
> 
> "They live beyond the internationally recognised borders of their state, on Palestinian land that Israel occupied in 1967, comprising East Jerusalem and the West Bank.
> 
> "Since then, the Israeli government has openly funded and built settlements for Israeli Jews to live there, offering incentives and subsidised housing.
> 
> "So why have these housing compounds caused so much rancour and been called a threat to the prospect of peace in the Holy Land?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"They live beyond the internationally recognised borders of their state, on Palestinian land that Israel occupied in 1967, *
> 
> Palestine had land before 1967? Link?
Click to expand...


All thru the 1950s the Israelis wanted more land and water assets. They did everything  in their power to provoke Lebanon  and Syria into a fight. Read Moshe Dayan. 

They used to take soldiers and dump trucks into Lebanon to steal topsoil.. When the unarmed Arab farmers (they did have rakes and shovels)ran at them to make them stop the Israelis shot them. Happened all the time.. Small massacres were reported by the BBC, Voice of America and Radio Free Europe. They were NOT reported in the US.

I  use to listen to those broadcasts every evening.

Many Palestinians went to my church and the Catholic Mass in Arabia.. There were thousands of them working in Arabia both Christians and Muslims.


----------



## Taz

surada said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
Click to expand...

Keep those too and tell the Pals to fuck off to Jordan.


----------



## surada

Taz said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep those too and tell the Pals to fuck off to Jordan.
Click to expand...


The Jewish refugees found sanctuary in Palestine when they were turned away elsewhere. The Palestinian Muslims and Christians have  paid a price for Hitler's  Holocaust in Europe.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get it.  You are a Jew hater.
> Hamas is a terrorists group.  No reason to help them reach their goal, which is all Palestine, no Israel.
> Israel stole nothing.  *Britain  *owned the land and they gave it to the Jews.
> Should Israel decide to join into a peace treaty, it would give them a girth of 9 miles.  And amazingly, they are going to do it.  Land for peace.
> We know who is going to invade them then and why.  Israel is going to be damn near destroyed.
> Then comes God.
> Israel wins.
> 
> 
> 
> *No one does terror like Israeli Jews.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. Stance on Israel Ignores Human Rights
> 
> "Due to their military occupation of Palestinian territories, Israel controls the flow of people and goods in and out of the Gaza Strip and parts of the West Bank.
> 
> "Those caught violating these laws have been injured, and sometimes even killed, by Israeli authorities.
> 
> "The Palestinian Prisoner’s Club reports that of the 6,500 Palestinians prisoners, the majority are held illegally in Israel, rather than the occupied territories.
> 
> "Around a thousand are not allowed family visitation, and at least 500 are incarcerated without charge or trial."
Click to expand...


Palestinian economy? You mean rocket building and terror tunnel digging?


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> Zionists are NAZIS


Zionists and Nazis have many similarities




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haavara_Agreement


----------



## GLASNOST

surada said:


> I love Lebanon .We used to go there ever 18 months.. Stayed  at the Phoenicia or the St. George.


I travelled to Lebanon through Turkey and Syria in 1977. Beirut was bombed to hell and every night there were bombs and rockets going off. I could imagine that the city was probably very nice before the war.


surada said:


> I know.. The Zionists started destroying Arab villages in late 1947.. I guess they looted and leveled some 300 Arab villages.


Yes.


surada said:


> I am saying Americans don't give a shit about Arab Christians whether they are Palestinian or Iraqi or Iranian.


I agree.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> The Arabs fought with the British to oust the Ottoman Turks.



And how much of the land was then given to the Arabs?


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get it.  You are a Jew hater.
> Hamas is a terrorists group.  No reason to help them reach their goal, which is all Palestine, no Israel.
> Israel stole nothing.  *Britain  *owned the land and they gave it to the Jews.
> Should Israel decide to join into a peace treaty, it would give them a girth of 9 miles.  And amazingly, they are going to do it.  Land for peace.
> We know who is going to invade them then and why.  Israel is going to be damn near destroyed.
> Then comes God.
> Israel wins.
> 
> 
> 
> *No one does terror like Israeli Jews.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. Stance on Israel Ignores Human Rights
> 
> "Due to their military occupation of Palestinian territories, Israel controls the flow of people and goods in and out of the Gaza Strip and parts of the West Bank.
> 
> "Those caught violating these laws have been injured, and sometimes even killed, by Israeli authorities.
> 
> "The Palestinian Prisoner’s Club reports that of the 6,500 Palestinians prisoners, the majority are held illegally in Israel, rather than the occupied territories.
> 
> "Around a thousand are not allowed family visitation, and at least 500 are incarcerated without charge or trial."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinian economy? You mean rocket building and terror tunnel digging?
Click to expand...


Palestinians can't sell their produce or olive oil or oranges without going thru a Jewish middle man.

Same is true in the Golan.. The Druze cannot sell their apples without an Israeli .


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs fought with the British to oust the Ottoman Turks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how much of the land was then given to the Arabs?
Click to expand...


It was already their land.. Who do you think tended their 500 year  old olive groves and repaired the Roman terraces and aqueducts?


----------



## Taz

surada said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep those too and tell the Pals to fuck off to Jordan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jewish refugees found sanctuary in Palestine when they were turned away elsewhere. The Palestinian Muslims and Christians have  paid a price for Hitler's  Holocaust in Europe.
Click to expand...

The Jews always intended to form Israel where it is. They didn't find sanctuary there, it was on purpose. And it has nothing to do with Adolf, like I said, they were going anyways, maybe WWII was the excuse?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs fought with the British to oust the Ottoman Turks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how much of the land was then given to the Arabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was already their land.. Who do you think tended their 500 year  old olive groves and repaired the Roman terraces and aqueducts?
Click to expand...

*
It was already their land. *

You just admitted it belonged to the Turks.


----------



## Taz

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs fought with the British to oust the Ottoman Turks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how much of the land was then given to the Arabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was already their land.. Who do you think tended their 500 year  old olive groves and repaired the Roman terraces and aqueducts?
Click to expand...

So they cleaned shit for the Roman. Now they can do it for the Israelis.


----------



## Taz

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get it.  You are a Jew hater.
> Hamas is a terrorists group.  No reason to help them reach their goal, which is all Palestine, no Israel.
> Israel stole nothing.  *Britain  *owned the land and they gave it to the Jews.
> Should Israel decide to join into a peace treaty, it would give them a girth of 9 miles.  And amazingly, they are going to do it.  Land for peace.
> We know who is going to invade them then and why.  Israel is going to be damn near destroyed.
> Then comes God.
> Israel wins.
> 
> 
> 
> *No one does terror like Israeli Jews.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. Stance on Israel Ignores Human Rights
> 
> "Due to their military occupation of Palestinian territories, Israel controls the flow of people and goods in and out of the Gaza Strip and parts of the West Bank.
> 
> "Those caught violating these laws have been injured, and sometimes even killed, by Israeli authorities.
> 
> "The Palestinian Prisoner’s Club reports that of the 6,500 Palestinians prisoners, the majority are held illegally in Israel, rather than the occupied territories.
> 
> "Around a thousand are not allowed family visitation, and at least 500 are incarcerated without charge or trial."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinian economy? You mean rocket building and terror tunnel digging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians can't sell their produce or olive oil or oranges without going thru a Jewish middle man.
> 
> Same is true in the Golan.. The Druze cannot sell their apples without an Israeli .
Click to expand...

That what happens to losers. Maybe if they won a skirmish once and a while...


----------



## surada

Taz said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs fought with the British to oust the Ottoman Turks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how much of the land was then given to the Arabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was already their land.. Who do you think tended their 500 year  old olive groves and repaired the Roman terraces and aqueducts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they cleaned shit for the Roman. Now they can do it for the Israelis.
Click to expand...


They repaired the terraces and aqueducts the Romans left behind.

How would you feel about 100 million non English speaking refugees coming to the US and taking your property?


----------



## surada

Taz said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get it.  You are a Jew hater.
> Hamas is a terrorists group.  No reason to help them reach their goal, which is all Palestine, no Israel.
> Israel stole nothing.  *Britain  *owned the land and they gave it to the Jews.
> Should Israel decide to join into a peace treaty, it would give them a girth of 9 miles.  And amazingly, they are going to do it.  Land for peace.
> We know who is going to invade them then and why.  Israel is going to be damn near destroyed.
> Then comes God.
> Israel wins.
> 
> 
> 
> *No one does terror like Israeli Jews.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. Stance on Israel Ignores Human Rights
> 
> "Due to their military occupation of Palestinian territories, Israel controls the flow of people and goods in and out of the Gaza Strip and parts of the West Bank.
> 
> "Those caught violating these laws have been injured, and sometimes even killed, by Israeli authorities.
> 
> "The Palestinian Prisoner’s Club reports that of the 6,500 Palestinians prisoners, the majority are held illegally in Israel, rather than the occupied territories.
> 
> "Around a thousand are not allowed family visitation, and at least 500 are incarcerated without charge or trial."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinian economy? You mean rocket building and terror tunnel digging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians can't sell their produce or olive oil or oranges without going thru a Jewish middle man.
> 
> Same is true in the Golan.. The Druze cannot sell their apples without an Israeli .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That what happens to losers. Maybe if they won a skirmish once and a
> while...
Click to expand...



The Jews lost out in Europe and Russia.. Do you consider them "losers"?


----------



## Taz

surada said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs fought with the British to oust the Ottoman Turks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how much of the land was then given to the Arabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was already their land.. Who do you think tended their 500 year  old olive groves and repaired the Roman terraces and aqueducts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they cleaned shit for the Roman. Now they can do it for the Israelis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They repaired the terraces and aqueducts the Romans left behind.
> 
> How would you feel about 100 million non English speaking refugees coming to the US and taking your property?
Click to expand...

They already did. All the Chicos who came over our southern border and took back the Southwest. 

But I don't live there, and as for them taking my stuff, the 401st person who attacks my place gets all my stuff, because I have 400 bullets at the ready.


----------



## Taz

surada said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get it.  You are a Jew hater.
> Hamas is a terrorists group.  No reason to help them reach their goal, which is all Palestine, no Israel.
> Israel stole nothing.  *Britain  *owned the land and they gave it to the Jews.
> Should Israel decide to join into a peace treaty, it would give them a girth of 9 miles.  And amazingly, they are going to do it.  Land for peace.
> We know who is going to invade them then and why.  Israel is going to be damn near destroyed.
> Then comes God.
> Israel wins.
> 
> 
> 
> *No one does terror like Israeli Jews.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. Stance on Israel Ignores Human Rights
> 
> "Due to their military occupation of Palestinian territories, Israel controls the flow of people and goods in and out of the Gaza Strip and parts of the West Bank.
> 
> "Those caught violating these laws have been injured, and sometimes even killed, by Israeli authorities.
> 
> "The Palestinian Prisoner’s Club reports that of the 6,500 Palestinians prisoners, the majority are held illegally in Israel, rather than the occupied territories.
> 
> "Around a thousand are not allowed family visitation, and at least 500 are incarcerated without charge or trial."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinian economy? You mean rocket building and terror tunnel digging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians can't sell their produce or olive oil or oranges without going thru a Jewish middle man.
> 
> Same is true in the Golan.. The Druze cannot sell their apples without an Israeli .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That what happens to losers. Maybe if they won a skirmish once and a
> while...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews lost out in Europe and Russia.. Do you consider them "losers"?
Click to expand...

The only times that Jews fought, they won. Arabs are really shit at war though. Anyone can beat them like a dusty Persian carpet.


----------



## surada

Taz said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get it.  You are a Jew hater.
> Hamas is a terrorists group.  No reason to help them reach their goal, which is all Palestine, no Israel.
> Israel stole nothing.  *Britain  *owned the land and they gave it to the Jews.
> Should Israel decide to join into a peace treaty, it would give them a girth of 9 miles.  And amazingly, they are going to do it.  Land for peace.
> We know who is going to invade them then and why.  Israel is going to be damn near destroyed.
> Then comes God.
> Israel wins.
> 
> 
> 
> *No one does terror like Israeli Jews.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. Stance on Israel Ignores Human Rights
> 
> "Due to their military occupation of Palestinian territories, Israel controls the flow of people and goods in and out of the Gaza Strip and parts of the West Bank.
> 
> "Those caught violating these laws have been injured, and sometimes even killed, by Israeli authorities.
> 
> "The Palestinian Prisoner’s Club reports that of the 6,500 Palestinians prisoners, the majority are held illegally in Israel, rather than the occupied territories.
> 
> "Around a thousand are not allowed family visitation, and at least 500 are incarcerated without charge or trial."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinian economy? You mean rocket building and terror tunnel digging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians can't sell their produce or olive oil or oranges without going thru a Jewish middle man.
> 
> Same is true in the Golan.. The Druze cannot sell their apples without an Israeli .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That what happens to losers. Maybe if they won a skirmish once and a
> while...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews lost out in Europe and Russia.. Do you consider them "losers"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only times that Jews fought, they won. Arabs are really shit at war though. Anyone can beat them like a dusty Persian carpet.
Click to expand...


They were losing the Yom Kippur war until Nixon bailed them out.


----------



## Taz

surada said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get it.  You are a Jew hater.
> Hamas is a terrorists group.  No reason to help them reach their goal, which is all Palestine, no Israel.
> Israel stole nothing.  *Britain  *owned the land and they gave it to the Jews.
> Should Israel decide to join into a peace treaty, it would give them a girth of 9 miles.  And amazingly, they are going to do it.  Land for peace.
> We know who is going to invade them then and why.  Israel is going to be damn near destroyed.
> Then comes God.
> Israel wins.
> 
> 
> 
> *No one does terror like Israeli Jews.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. Stance on Israel Ignores Human Rights
> 
> "Due to their military occupation of Palestinian territories, Israel controls the flow of people and goods in and out of the Gaza Strip and parts of the West Bank.
> 
> "Those caught violating these laws have been injured, and sometimes even killed, by Israeli authorities.
> 
> "The Palestinian Prisoner’s Club reports that of the 6,500 Palestinians prisoners, the majority are held illegally in Israel, rather than the occupied territories.
> 
> "Around a thousand are not allowed family visitation, and at least 500 are incarcerated without charge or trial."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinian economy? You mean rocket building and terror tunnel digging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians can't sell their produce or olive oil or oranges without going thru a Jewish middle man.
> 
> Same is true in the Golan.. The Druze cannot sell their apples without an Israeli .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That what happens to losers. Maybe if they won a skirmish once and a
> while...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews lost out in Europe and Russia.. Do you consider them "losers"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only times that Jews fought, they won. Arabs are really shit at war though. Anyone can beat them like a dusty Persian carpet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were losing the Yom Kippur war until Nixon bailed them out.
Click to expand...

Still won, that's what counts. Arabs couldn't even help each other properly. Buncha losers.


----------



## marvin martian

georgephillip said:


> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*



You're a good Democrat.


----------



## Uncensored2008

GLASNOST said:


> I was in Lebanon during the civil war. The Palestinians are there because the Zionist Nazis have destroyed their homes in Palestine.
> 
> Are you saying that it is Bush who is responsible for 500,000–1,000,000 Christians in Iran?



When the region that the the Ottomans called "Palestine" was broken up, Jordan was carved out of it for the Arabs. Is Jordan not substantially larger than Israel? If the Arabs were given vastly more of Palestine than the Jews and Christians combined, why do the Muslims demand that they take the other two countries as well? Greed? No, Muslim Supremacy.


----------



## Uncensored2008

marvin martian said:


> You're a good Democrat.



What ISIS member isn't?


----------



## Uncensored2008

GLASNOST said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Lebanon .We used to go there ever 18 months.. Stayed  at the Phoenicia or the St. George.
> 
> 
> 
> I travelled to Lebanon through Turkey and Syria in 1977. Beirut was bombed to hell and every night there were bombs and rockets going off. I could imagine that the city was probably very nice before the war.
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know.. The Zionists started destroying Arab villages in late 1947.. I guess they looted and leveled some 300 Arab villages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am saying Americans don't give a shit about Arab Christians whether they are Palestinian or Iraqi or Iranian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree.
Click to expand...


Beirut was the Paris of the middle east before the Muslims invaded. It was a Christian country with Western values. The Muslims put an end to that.


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Lebanon .We used to go there ever 18 months.. Stayed  at the Phoenicia or the St. George.
> 
> 
> 
> I travelled to Lebanon through Turkey and Syria in 1977. Beirut was bombed to hell and every night there were bombs and rockets going off. I could imagine that the city was probably very nice before the war.
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know.. The Zionists started destroying Arab villages in late 1947.. I guess they looted and leveled some 300 Arab villages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am saying Americans don't give a shit about Arab Christians whether they are Palestinian or Iraqi or Iranian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beirut was the Paris of the middle east before the Muslims invaded. It was a Christian country with Western values. The Muslims put an end to that.
Click to expand...


*Yes .I know. .I used to go there every year. The Muslims never invaded Lebanon. They were forced out of Palestine by Jewish refugees.*


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Lebanon during the civil war. The Palestinians are there because the Zionist Nazis have destroyed their homes in Palestine.
> 
> Are you saying that it is Bush who is responsible for 500,000–1,000,000 Christians in Iran?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the region that the the Ottomans called "Palestine" was broken up, Jordan was carved out of it for the Arabs. Is Jordan not substantially larger than Israel? If the Arabs were given vastly more of Palestine than the Jews and Christians combined, why do the Muslims demand that they take the other two countries as well? Greed? No, Muslim Supremacy.
Click to expand...


The first to organize and protest the arrival of European Jews in Palestine were Jewish Arabs in  1922.


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> *Yes .I know. .I used to go there every year. The Muslims never invaded Lebanon. They were forced out of Palestine by Jewish refugees.*



Lebanon is every bit as much "Palestine" as Israel.

You project a Muslim Supremacist perversion of history. Palestine was a region, like the "Mid-West" is in America. ( have you ever visited America?)  Lebanon, Jordan, Israel, and part of Syria were all carved out of Ottoman Palestine. The Arab Muslims who rejected the partition were not "driven" out of anywhere, that is a direct lie. And if they left Israel for Lebanon, they were still in Ottoman Palestine as much as when they left. The British carved out Lebanon for the Christians, Israel for the Jews, and Jordan for the Arabs. But the Muslim Supremacists failed to abide by the agreement.


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> The first to organize and protest the arrival of European Jews in Palestine were Jewish Arabs in  1922.



What does that have to do with anything?

If the Arabs were given vastly more of Palestine than the Jews and Christians combined, why do the Muslims demand that they take the other two countries as well? Greed? No, Muslim Supremacy.

Oh, and the Zionists went to Israel starting in the 1880's. They were welcomed by the Ottomans because they built infrastructure.


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes .I know. .I used to go there every year. The Muslims never invaded Lebanon. They were forced out of Palestine by Jewish refugees.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lebanon is every bit as much "Palestine" as Israel.
> 
> You project a Muslim Supremacist perversion of history. Palestine was a region, like the "Mid-West" is in America. ( have you ever visited America?)  Lebanon, Jordan, Israel, and part of Syria were all carved out of Ottoman Palestine. The Arab Muslims who rejected the partition were not "driven" out of anywhere, that is a direct lie. And if they left Israel for Lebanon, they were still in Ottoman Palestine as much as when they left. The British carved out Lebanon for the Christians, Israel for the Jews, and Jordan for the Arabs. But the Muslim Supremacists failed to abide by the agreement.
Click to expand...


They were driven out of Palestine by the European immigrants who destroyed some 300 Arab villages in 1948. Have you ever been to Lebanon? Did you see the refugee camps? Have you read Moshe Dayan?

Lebanon, Syria, Palestine  and Jordan are all different. Remember AUB or ACS.. the Phoenicia or St George?

Have you ever been to Lebanon? How about Baalbek or Byblos or Sidon or even Bishara?


----------



## GLASNOST

Uncensored2008 said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Lebanon during the civil war. The Palestinians are there because the Zionist Nazis have destroyed their homes in Palestine.
> 
> Are you saying that it is Bush who is responsible for 500,000–1,000,000 Christians in Iran?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the region that the the Ottomans called "Palestine" was broken up, Jordan was carved out of it for the Arabs. Is Jordan not substantially larger than Israel? If the Arabs were given vastly more of Palestine than the Jews and Christians combined, why do the Muslims demand that they take the other two countries as well? Greed? No, Muslim Supremacy.
Click to expand...

You are confusing ethnicity with religion and religion with ethnicity.


----------



## Uncensored2008

GLASNOST said:


> You are confusing ethnicity with religion and religion with ethnicity.



Ethnic Arabs were given the biggest part of Palestine - Jordan and southern Syria.


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a good Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ISIS member isn't?
Click to expand...


ISIS aren't even good Muslims.


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> ISIS aren't even good Muslims.



What do they get wrong? Do they use the wrong hand when beheading their victims?


----------



## georgephillip

surada said:


> Happened all the time.. Small massacres were reported by the BBC, Voice of America and Radio Free Europe. They were NOT reported in the US.


Another Israeli crime that was NOT widely reported in America:





USS Liberty Memorial


----------



## georgephillip

Uncensored2008 said:


> The Muslims Supremacist creed. Yeah, fucking Muzzie Beasts have 99% of the middle east, but they want it ALL.







"There can be no voluntary agreement between ourselves and the Palestine Arabs.  

"Not now, nor in the prospective future.  I say this with such conviction, not because I want to hurt the moderate Zionists.  

"I do not believe that they will be hurt. 

*"Except for those who were born blind, they realised long ago that it is utterly impossible to obtain the voluntary consent of the Palestine Arabs for converting 'Palestine' from an Arab country into a country with a Jewish majority."

"The Iron Wall"*


----------



## georgephillip

Uncensored2008 said:


> democrats hate Jews.
> 
> Fact.


Fiction.



ttps://firstonethrough.wordpress.com/2018/05/16/maybe-truman-should-not-have-recognized-israel/


----------



## surada

Taz said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep those too and tell the Pals to fuck off to Jordan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jewish refugees found sanctuary in Palestine when they were turned away elsewhere. The Palestinian Muslims and Christians have  paid a price for Hitler's  Holocaust in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jews always intended to form Israel where it is. They didn't find sanctuary there, it was on purpose. And it has nothing to do with Adolf, like I said, they were going anyways, maybe WWII was the excuse?
Click to expand...



So if they were going there anyway why did it take them 1400 years?


----------



## Uncensored2008

georgephillip said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslims Supremacist creed. Yeah, fucking Muzzie Beasts have 99% of the middle east, but they want it ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "There can be no voluntary agreement between ourselves and the Palestine Arabs.
> 
> "Not now, nor in the prospective future.  I say this with such conviction, not because I want to hurt the moderate Zionists.
> 
> "I do not believe that they will be hurt.
> 
> *"Except for those who were born blind, they realised long ago that it is utterly impossible to obtain the voluntary consent of the Palestine Arabs for converting 'Palestine' from an Arab country into a country with a Jewish majority."
> 
> "The Iron Wall"*
Click to expand...


How much is enough for you Muzzie Beasts? What will satiate Muslim Supremacists lust for conquest?

If you succeed in the genocide of Jews in Israel, you'll turn your eye on Spain.


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> So if they were going there anyway why did it take them 1400 years?



Jews have been in Israel since 900 BC or before.

What are you yapping about?

Muslim Supremacists spew out the most absurd shit.


----------



## surada

georgephillip said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> democrats hate Jews.
> 
> Fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Fiction.
> View attachment 457639
> ttps://firstonethrough.wordpress.com/2018/05/16/maybe-truman-should-not-have-recognized-israel/
Click to expand...


Truman regretted it. In his correspondence with Eleanor Roosevelt he lamented that the abused became the abuser.


----------



## georgephillip

surada said:


> The Biblical and historical border between Israel and Egypt has always been the* Wadi el-Arish,* also known as the River of Egypt. Gen 15:18 Its called the "River/brook of Egypt" because it was the river that indicated the eastern border of Egyptian Territory.


Some current supporters of Israel seem to imagine greater borders?




Greater Israel - Wikipedia


----------



## surada

georgephillip said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Biblical and historical border between Israel and Egypt has always been the* Wadi el-Arish,* also known as the River of Egypt. Gen 15:18 Its called the "River/brook of Egypt" because it was the river that indicated the eastern border of Egyptian Territory.
> 
> 
> 
> Some current supporters of Israel seem to imagine greater borders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greater Israel - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


LOLOL.. King David's Empire was a little over10 acres. He was   bandit king in bandit territory.


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.







"In 2004, Sabeel issued a document entitled _Principles for Just Peace in Palestine-Israel_ outlining their support for a two-state solution as an immediate goal, while envisioning that it may eventually lead to a one-state solution.[6]

"The document outlines several demands made of Israel, including the need for reparations to be made to Palestinians. 

"It further states that '*No solution is acceptable if it does not guarantee the Palestinians’ and Israelis’ right to self-determination, independence, and sovereignty' *and calls for 'a peace treaty… between the two states of Palestine and Israel guaranteeing the full sovereignty and territorial integrity of each including recognized borders, water rights, and other resources.'"

Sabeel Ecumenical Liberation Theology Center - Wikipedia


----------



## georgephillip

Uncensored2008 said:


> There are no "pals," there are Arabs and Muslims. The Arabs were given Jordan, the Christians Lebanon, and the Jews Israel.


Who gave Palestine to the Jews?




WATCH: Lord Rothschild Explains How His Family Embraced Zionism, Created Israel


----------



## georgephillip

Uncensored2008 said:


> Should Jews in Israel pay Jizya to the Muslims? Yes, or no?


Should the Jews of Israel pay reparations for the land and water they've stolen from non-Jews in Pallestine?

Ja/Nein?


----------



## georgephillip

TheParser said:


> The Arab people are lovely people.
> 
> The Israeli people are lovely people.
> 
> The Israeli people just want to live in their own tiny country with people who share their cultural values


The Jews of Israel have been racist longer than their apartheid state has been in existence




Israel as a Racist Endeavour: 11 Examples


----------



## georgephillip

fncceo said:


> Did the Jewish kids beat you up for your milk money in school?







Moshe Dayan - Wikiquote

"Let us not today fling accusation at the murderers. What cause have we to complain about their fierce hatred to us? For eight years now, they sit in their refugee camps in Gaza, and before their eyes we turn into our homestead the land and villages in which they and their forefathers have lived.


"We should demand his blood not from the Arabs of Gaza but from ourselves. . . . *Let us make our reckoning today. We are a generation of settlers, and without the steel helmet and gun barrel, we shall not be able to plant a tree or build a house*. . . . 


"Let us not be afraid to see the hatred that accompanies and consumes the lives of hundreds of thousands of Arabs who sit all around us and wait for the moment when their hands will be able to reach our blood."


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Palestine had land before 1967? Link?


Before Rothschild




100 years after Balfour: The reality which still shames Israel


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Palestinian economy? You mean rocket building and terror tunnel digging?







https://take-profit.org/en/statistics/gdp/palestine/


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> The Jews always intended to form Israel where it is. They didn't find sanctuary there, it was on purpose. And it has nothing to do with Adolf, like I said, they were going anyways, maybe WWII was the excuse?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Foreigner Looking In. said:


> The Middle East has been a shithole since the fall of Christianity there.
> Both ISIL and JSIL  are evil.
> We should build a beautiful wall on the Eastern Greek border.


Since Rome left.


----------



## georgephillip

marvin martian said:


> You're a good Democrat.


Have you noticed how good Democrats are leaving the US embassy in Jerusalem? 




TRUTH JIHAD: Today is 50th anniversary of USS Liberty massacre – survivor Phil Tourney speaks out! – Veterans Today | Military Foreign Affairs Policy Journal for Clandestine Services


----------



## fncceo

georgephillip said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Jewish kids beat you up for your milk money in school?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moshe Dayan - Wikiquote
> 
> "Let us not today fling accusation at the murderers. What cause have we to complain about their fierce hatred to us? For eight years now, they sit in their refugee camps in Gaza, and before their eyes we turn into our homestead the land and villages in which they and their forefathers have lived.
> 
> 
> "We should demand his blood not from the Arabs of Gaza but from ourselves. . . . *Let us make our reckoning today. We are a generation of settlers, and without the steel helmet and gun barrel, we shall not be able to plant a tree or build a house*. . . .
> 
> 
> "Let us not be afraid to see the hatred that accompanies and consumes the lives of hundreds of thousands of Arabs who sit all around us and wait for the moment when their hands will be able to reach our blood."
Click to expand...


Wise words ... thanks for reminding us.

People like yourself hate Jews for one reason ... jealousy.


----------



## fncceo

georgephillip said:


>



Nakba (Arabic noun)...

... the term denoting the day Jews planted trees, built farms, and installed paved roads, electricity, and indoor toilets, to a land the Arabs had been neglecting and abusing for a millennium.

You're welcome.


----------



## georgephillip

surada said:


> The first to organize and protest the arrival of European Jews in Palestine were Jewish Arabs in 1922.


Because many of those European Jews spoke openly and proudly of transforming Palestine into a Jewish majority state.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine had land before 1967? Link?
> 
> 
> 
> Before Rothschild
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 years after Balfour: The reality which still shames Israel
Click to expand...


So that's a no........


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian economy? You mean rocket building and terror tunnel digging?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://take-profit.org/en/statistics/gdp/palestine/
Click to expand...


How much larger would their economy be if they gave up terrorism?


----------



## Quasar44

GLASNOST said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The demographics of Lebanon were changed overnight with the flood of Palestinian refugees  in 1948 and 1967. You have never been to Lebanon either, have you?
> 
> There are 1 1/2 million Christians in Arabia...
> 
> There were 50 Christian Churches in Baghdad before Bush's invasion. Currently there are at least 600 churches and 500,000–1,000,000 Christians in Iran.  *
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Lebanon during the civil war. The Palestinians are there because the Zionist Nazis have destroyed their homes in Palestine.
> 
> Are you saying that it is Bush who is responsible for 500,000–1,000,000 Christians in Iran?
Click to expand...

Wow are you a mentally sick POS !!
Not only are you an ignoramus but you’re also a true anti Semite


----------



## Quasar44

You have the intellect of a Swedish meatball you old deranged creature of hate


----------



## Quasar44

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs fought with the British to oust the Ottoman Turks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how much of the land was then given to the Arabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was already their land.. Who do you think tended their 500 year  old olive groves and repaired the Roman terraces and aqueducts?
Click to expand...

The land was only for the Jews


----------



## Quasar44

fncceo said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Jewish kids beat you up for your milk money in school?
> 
> View attachment 457509
Click to expand...

Who is that big ugly Jew ??


----------



## Uncensored2008

georgephillip said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no "pals," there are Arabs and Muslims. The Arabs were given Jordan, the Christians Lebanon, and the Jews Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Who gave Palestine to the Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: Lord Rothschild Explains How His Family Embraced Zionism, Created Israel
Click to expand...


There is no Palestine, never has been, You know this, Muzzie Beast.


----------



## Uncensored2008

georgephillip said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should Jews in Israel pay Jizya to the Muslims? Yes, or no?
> 
> 
> 
> Should the Jews of Israel pay reparations for the land and water they've stolen from non-Jews in Pallestine?
> 
> Ja/Nein?
Click to expand...


How does one steal their own home?

You Muzzie Beasts are the invaders - we all know it.


----------



## GLASNOST

surada said:


> ISIS aren't even good Muslims.


That is an inadvertent, Mulsim apologist statement.


----------



## GLASNOST

fncceo said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nakba (Arabic noun)...
> 
> ... the term denoting the day Jews planted trees, built farms, and installed paved roads, electricity, and indoor toilets, to a land the Arabs had been neglecting and abusing for a millennium.
> 
> You're welcome.
Click to expand...

What an idiotic statement. According to your philosophy, it would be justifiable if Jews invade the pigmy regions of the African forest and toss the indigenous population out into the savannah .... as long as the Jews hack out the vegetation of the forest to build roads and install electricity.


----------



## fncceo

GLASNOST said:


> , it would be justifiable if Jews invade the pigmy regions of the African forest



If Africa had been the Jewish Homeland for 4,000 years, yes, it would.


----------



## GLASNOST

fncceo said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> , it would be justifiable if Jews invade the pigmy regions of the African forest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Africa had been the Jewish Homeland for 4,000 years, yes, it would.
Click to expand...

The Jews left the premises 3,000 years ago. They have no say on how the land has been tilled since then.


----------



## surada

GLASNOST said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS aren't even good Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> That is an inadvertent, Mulsim apologist statement.
Click to expand...


See post 91 when I am accused of being ISIS like all Democrats.


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no "pals," there are Arabs and Muslims. The Arabs were given Jordan, the Christians Lebanon, and the Jews Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Who gave Palestine to the Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: Lord Rothschild Explains How His Family Embraced Zionism, Created Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no Palestine, never has been, You know this, Muzzie Beast.
Click to expand...


Palestine was always a province of Syria.


----------



## surada

fncceo said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> , it would be justifiable if Jews invade the pigmy regions of the African forest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Africa had been the Jewish Homeland for 4,000 years, yes, it would.
Click to expand...


Palestine was never exclusively Jewish.. and for most  of its history was controlled by another country like Syria, Turkey, Greece, Rome or Egypt.


----------



## GLASNOST

surada said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS aren't even good Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> That is an inadvertent, Mulsim apologist statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See post 91 when I am accused of being ISIS like all Democrats.
Click to expand...

I'm not accusing you of anything. Your statement *"ISIS aren't even good Muslims"* is an inadvertent claim that Islam is not responsible.


----------



## surada

GLASNOST said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS aren't even good Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> That is an inadvertent, Mulsim apologist statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See post 91 when I am accused of being ISIS like all Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not accusing you of anything. Your statement *"ISIS aren't even good Muslims"* is an inadvertent claim that Islam is not responsible.
Click to expand...


Why do you think Islam was responsible? ISIS was born in Camp Bucca Prison in 2004.


----------



## fncceo

surada said:


> Palestine was never exclusively Jewish..



And it's not exclusively Jewish now.  Only Arab states demand ethnic purity in their countries.


----------



## surada

fncceo said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine was never exclusively Jewish..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's not exclusively Jewish now.  Only Arab states demand ethnic purity in their countries.
Click to expand...


Arab is NOT a race.  There are 1 1/2 million Christians in KSA. They do promote an homogenous society. They value peace and civil conduct.


----------



## fncceo

This has been a great thread for picking up IP traces and passing them on to MOSSAD.

Just ignore that drone circling your hut.


----------



## GLASNOST

surada said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS aren't even good Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> That is an inadvertent, Mulsim apologist statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See post 91 when I am accused of being ISIS like all Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not accusing you of anything. Your statement *"ISIS aren't even good Muslims"* is an inadvertent claim that Islam is not responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think Islam was responsible? ISIS was born in Camp Bucca Prison in 2004.
Click to expand...

You have made a conviction, not I.


----------



## GLASNOST

fncceo said:


> This has been a great thread for picking up IP traces and passing them on to MOSSAD.


It's already been done. There's nothing new to be found on this thread.


----------



## surada

GLASNOST said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS aren't even good Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> That is an inadvertent, Mulsim apologist statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See post 91 when I am accused of being ISIS like all Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not accusing you of anything. Your statement *"ISIS aren't even good Muslims"* is an inadvertent claim that Islam is not responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think Islam was responsible? ISIS was born in Camp Bucca Prison in 2004.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have made a conviction, not I.
Click to expand...


ISIS kills mostly Muslims..

Have you read the following?



			King Abdullah bin Al-Hussein (1882-1951)
		


"As the Arabs see the Jews"
His Majesty King Abdullah,
The American Magazine
November, 1947


Summary

This fascinating essay, written by King Hussein’s grandfather King Abdullah, appeared in the United States six months before the 1948 Arab-Israeli War. In the article, King Abdullah disputes the mistaken view that Arab opposition to Zionism (and later the state of Israel) is because of longstanding religious or ethnic hatred. He notes that Jews and Muslims enjoyed a long history of peaceful coexistence in the Middle East, and that Jews have historically suffered far more at the hands of Christian Europe. Pointing to the tragedy of the holocaust that Jews suffered during World War II, the monarch asks why America and Europe are refusing to accept more than a token handful of Jewish immigrants and refugees. 

It is unfair, he argues, to make Palestine, which is innocent of anti-Semitism, pay for the crimes of Europe. King Abdullah also asks how Jews can claim a historic right to Palestine, when Arabs have been the overwhelming majority there for nearly 1300 uninterrupted years? The essay ends on an ominous note, warning of dire consequences if a peaceful solution cannot be found to protect the rights of the indigenous Arabs of Palestine.


----------



## Taz

surada said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep those too and tell the Pals to fuck off to Jordan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jewish refugees found sanctuary in Palestine when they were turned away elsewhere. The Palestinian Muslims and Christians have  paid a price for Hitler's  Holocaust in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jews always intended to form Israel where it is. They didn't find sanctuary there, it was on purpose. And it has nothing to do with Adolf, like I said, they were going anyways, maybe WWII was the excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So if they were going there anyway why did it take them 1400 years?
Click to expand...

Arabs are heavily racist and anti-Semitic. (I know they are supposed to be Semites as well, but I mean it in the anti-Jewish way)


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In 2004, Sabeel issued a document entitled _Principles for Just Peace in Palestine-Israel_ outlining their support for a two-state solution as an immediate goal, while envisioning that it may eventually lead to a one-state solution.[6]
> 
> "The document outlines several demands made of Israel, including the need for reparations to be made to Palestinians.
> 
> "It further states that '*No solution is acceptable if it does not guarantee the Palestinians’ and Israelis’ right to self-determination, independence, and sovereignty' *and calls for 'a peace treaty… between the two states of Palestine and Israel guaranteeing the full sovereignty and territorial integrity of each including recognized borders, water rights, and other resources.'"
> 
> Sabeel Ecumenical Liberation Theology Center - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

I'm all for a 2 state solution. The Pals can have Jordan.


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews always intended to form Israel where it is. They didn't find sanctuary there, it was on purpose. And it has nothing to do with Adolf, like I said, they were going anyways, maybe WWII was the excuse?
Click to expand...

It had started way before that. Learn some history.


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a good Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed how good Democrats are leaving the US embassy in Jerusalem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRUTH JIHAD: Today is 50th anniversary of USS Liberty massacre – survivor Phil Tourney speaks out! – Veterans Today | Military Foreign Affairs Policy Journal for Clandestine Services
Click to expand...

They've only been in power a very short time, they have a long list of things they want to fuck up. They'll get to it eventually.


----------



## surada

Taz said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep those too and tell the Pals to fuck off to Jordan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jewish refugees found sanctuary in Palestine when they were turned away elsewhere. The Palestinian Muslims and Christians have  paid a price for Hitler's  Holocaust in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jews always intended to form Israel where it is. They didn't find sanctuary there, it was on purpose. And it has nothing to do with Adolf, like I said, they were going anyways, maybe WWII was the excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So if they were going there anyway why did it take them 1400 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arabs are heavily racist and anti-Semitic. (I know they are supposed to be Semites as well, but I mean it in the anti-Jewish way)
Click to expand...


No they aren't racist. Racism is Haram.









						Islam's anti-racist message from the 7th century still resonates today
					

The Quran recognizes 'no superiority of a white person over a black person.' That notion, radical in 7th-century Arab society of slavery and tribal divides – remains unrealized 1,400 years later.




					theconversation.com
				




One day, in Mecca, the Prophet Muhammad dropped a bombshell on his followers: He told them that all people are created equal.

“All humans are descended from Adam and Eve,” said Muhammad in his last known public speech. “There is no superiority of an Arab over a non-Arab, or of a non-Arab over an Arab, and no superiority of a white person over a black person or of a black person over a white person, except on the basis of personal piety and righteousness.”

In this sermon, known as the Farewell Address, Muhammad outlined the basic religious and ethical ideals of Islam, the religion he began preaching in the early seventh century. Racial equality was one of them. Muhammad’s words jolted a society divided by notions of tribal and ethnic superiority.

continued


----------



## Taz

surada said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep those too and tell the Pals to fuck off to Jordan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jewish refugees found sanctuary in Palestine when they were turned away elsewhere. The Palestinian Muslims and Christians have  paid a price for Hitler's  Holocaust in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jews always intended to form Israel where it is. They didn't find sanctuary there, it was on purpose. And it has nothing to do with Adolf, like I said, they were going anyways, maybe WWII was the excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So if they were going there anyway why did it take them 1400 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arabs are heavily racist and anti-Semitic. (I know they are supposed to be Semites as well, but I mean it in the anti-Jewish way)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they aren't racist. Racism is Haram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam's anti-racist message from the 7th century still resonates today
> 
> 
> The Quran recognizes 'no superiority of a white person over a black person.' That notion, radical in 7th-century Arab society of slavery and tribal divides – remains unrealized 1,400 years later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theconversation.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day, in Mecca, the Prophet Muhammad dropped a bombshell on his followers: He told them that all people are created equal.
> 
> “All humans are descended from Adam and Eve,” said Muhammad in his last known public speech. “There is no superiority of an Arab over a non-Arab, or of a non-Arab over an Arab, and no superiority of a white person over a black person or of a black person over a white person, except on the basis of personal piety and righteousness.”
> 
> In this sermon, known as the Farewell Address, Muhammad outlined the basic religious and ethical ideals of Islam, the religion he began preaching in the early seventh century. Racial equality was one of them. Muhammad’s words jolted a society divided by notions of tribal and ethnic superiority.
> 
> continued
Click to expand...

Mo was a clown who invented Sharia, the most barbaric system ever devised by humans.

And mooselimbs hate Jews who are a different race than they are. You lose.


----------



## georgephillip

Uncensored2008 said:


> How much is enough for you Muzzie Beasts? What will satiate Muslim Supremacists lust for conquest?
> 
> If you succeed in the genocide of Jews in Israel, you'll turn your eye on Spain.


"At least *2,172* Palestinian children and *134* Israeli children have been killed by someone from the other side since 2000."

Palestinian and Israeli Children Killed


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much is enough for you Muzzie Beasts? What will satiate Muslim Supremacists lust for conquest?
> 
> If you succeed in the genocide of Jews in Israel, you'll turn your eye on Spain.
> 
> 
> 
> "At least *2,172* Palestinian children and *134* Israeli children have been killed by someone from the other side since 2000."
> 
> Palestinian and Israeli Children Killed
Click to expand...

Maybe the Pals should stop attacking then?


----------



## georgephillip

surada said:


> Truman regretted it. In his correspondence with Eleanor Roosevelt he lamented that the abused became the abuser.


*There's also an allegation his recognition of Israel came with a $2 million price?*

President Harry S. Truman and the Jews

"'The Jews, I find are very selfish… When they have power, physical or political, neither Hitler nor Stalin has anything on them for cruelty or mistreatment to the underdog.'"

"President Harry Truman
_Personal Diary_
(entry dated July 21, 1947)"


----------



## georgephillip

fncceo said:


> Wise words ... thanks for reminding us.
> 
> People like yourself hate Jews for one reason ... jealousy.


Are you Chosen?




Israeli Sniper Admits Killing 13 Palestinian Kids in One Day - Morocco World News


----------



## georgephillip

fncceo said:


> the term denoting the day Jews planted trees, built farms, and installed paved roads, electricity, and indoor toilets, to a land the Arabs had been neglecting and abusing for a millennium.


On stolen land and water AFTER cringing behind an iron wall of British bayonets for a generation.




The Nakba | The Daily Blog


----------



## Uncensored2008

GLASNOST said:


> The Jews left the premises 3,000 years ago. They have no say on how the land has been tilled since then.



No, they didn't.

Rome invaded, then receded. Peace for several hundred years. Then the followers of the Warlord Muhammad, the Muslim swarms invaded.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Taz said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In 2004, Sabeel issued a document entitled _Principles for Just Peace in Palestine-Israel_ outlining their support for a two-state solution as an immediate goal, while envisioning that it may eventually lead to a one-state solution.[6]
> 
> "The document outlines several demands made of Israel, including the need for reparations to be made to Palestinians.
> 
> "It further states that '*No solution is acceptable if it does not guarantee the Palestinians’ and Israelis’ right to self-determination, independence, and sovereignty' *and calls for 'a peace treaty… between the two states of Palestine and Israel guaranteeing the full sovereignty and territorial integrity of each including recognized borders, water rights, and other resources.'"
> 
> Sabeel Ecumenical Liberation Theology Center - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm all for a 2 state solution. The Pals can have Jordan.
Click to expand...


*The Pals can have Jordan. *

Syria. More open space.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much is enough for you Muzzie Beasts? What will satiate Muslim Supremacists lust for conquest?
> 
> If you succeed in the genocide of Jews in Israel, you'll turn your eye on Spain.
> 
> 
> 
> "At least *2,172* Palestinian children and *134* Israeli children have been killed by someone from the other side since 2000."
> 
> Palestinian and Israeli Children Killed
Click to expand...


Palestinians are bad at math.


----------



## GLASNOST

surada said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS aren't even good Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> That is an inadvertent, Mulsim apologist statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See post 91 when I am accused of being ISIS like all Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not accusing you of anything. Your statement *"ISIS aren't even good Muslims"* is an inadvertent claim that Islam is not responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think Islam was responsible? ISIS was born in Camp Bucca Prison in 2004.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have made a conviction, not I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ISIS kills mostly Muslims..
> 
> Have you read the following?
> 
> 
> 
> King Abdullah bin Al-Hussein (1882-1951)
> 
> 
> 
> "As the Arabs see the Jews"
> His Majesty King Abdullah,
> The American Magazine
> November, 1947
> 
> 
> Summary
> 
> This fascinating essay, written by King Hussein’s grandfather King Abdullah, appeared in the United States six months before the 1948 Arab-Israeli War. In the article, King Abdullah disputes the mistaken view that Arab opposition to Zionism (and later the state of Israel) is because of longstanding religious or ethnic hatred. He notes that Jews and Muslims enjoyed a long history of peaceful coexistence in the Middle East, and that Jews have historically suffered far more at the hands of Christian Europe. Pointing to the tragedy of the holocaust that Jews suffered during World War II, the monarch asks why America and Europe are refusing to accept more than a token handful of Jewish immigrants and refugees.
> 
> It is unfair, he argues, to make Palestine, which is innocent of anti-Semitism, pay for the crimes of Europe. King Abdullah also asks how Jews can claim a historic right to Palestine, when Arabs have been the overwhelming majority there for nearly 1300 uninterrupted years? The essay ends on an ominous note, warning of dire consequences if a peaceful solution cannot be found to protect the rights of the indigenous Arabs of Palestine.
Click to expand...

Do you not understand what I am telling you are you just being obstinate?


----------



## Uncensored2008

georgephillip said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> the term denoting the day Jews planted trees, built farms, and installed paved roads, electricity, and indoor toilets, to a land the Arabs had been neglecting and abusing for a millennium.
> 
> 
> 
> On stolen land and water AFTER cringing behind an iron wall of British bayonets for a generation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nakba | The Daily Blog
Click to expand...


Gee Muzzie Beast, there must of been billions of these mythical Arabs in tiny Israel. 

Of course like all followers of the demon Allah, you are a blatant liar (he is the father of lies according the the Christians). The Arabs attacked the Jews because they demanded that all Israel and the rest of the world really, belongs to them.

{

The first phase was confined to the borders of Mandatory Palestine. From the time the British decided to quit Palestine — and especially from the UN partition vote of November 1947 — a guerilla war erupted inside the Mandatory territories. Incited by their catastrophically extremist and incompetent leadership, Palestinian militias conducted attacks on Jewish settlements, using tactics that often crossed the line from irregular to frankly terroristic.



At first, these attacks had some success. The small Jewish settler community (the Yishuv as it was called) lacked almost all the instrumentalities of war. But it had huge advantages too: above all (and this is the point that Morris stresses) a powerful sense of community and sacrifice. These were people for whom extermination was not an abstract or hypothetical threat. Seldom has there been a more spectacular demonstration of Tocqueville’s observation about the military power of a democracy on the defensive.



Palestinian society by contrast proved as friable as old mortar plaster. It crumbled under pressure. As Morris notes, there seems not a single example of an elite family taking part in the fighting. King Abdullah of Jordan, in a message urging Palestinians not to flee, insisted that everybody remain to fight the Jews except for the old, the sick, women, children … and the rich.



In 1947, the Palestinians paid the price for the Arab Uprising of 1936-37. That year’s strife had begun as a pogrom against the Jews and ended as a civil war within the Palestinian community. The grand mufti of Jerusalem, Muhammad al-Husseini, had instigated the uprising — then devoted as much energy to murdering his internal Arab opponents and clan rivals as to fighting the Jews or the British. The uprising ended in a defeat that left Palestinian society not only weaker and poorer, but also riven by family feuds and internecine hatreds.



After the UN vote, the Palestinians cracked under the strain of a war they had themselves launched. Dissident groups within the Yishuv — notably the more radical Irgun — submitted to political authority; the Palestinians turned on each other. The Jewish militias came to look and act more and more like a regular army; the Palestinian militias disintegrated into localized gangs. By the time the British evacuated Palestine in May 1948, the internal phase of the war had ended in bloody but decisive triumph for the Jews.



This unexpected and unwelcome outcome presented the neighboring Arab states with an unhappy dilemma. Their populations utterly rejected a Jewish presence in Palestine. (While it’s often suggested that the Arab-Israeli dispute was “national” at the beginning and only became “religious” in the 1980s and 1990s, Morris notes that the Arabs themselves used the language of Islam and jihad from the very beginning.)

}

1948: A History of the First Arab-Israeli War | David Frum


----------



## GLASNOST

fncceo said:


> People like yourself hate Jews for one reason ... jealousy.


"*Hate"*? *"Hate Jews"*? *"Jealousy"*? Did some idiot tell you to say that or did you extract it from your own butthole?  Nowhere in any post of *georgephillip* did I read him saying that he _*'hates Jews'*_, _*'hates anyone'*_*,* or is _*'jealous'*_ of anyone.


----------



## surada

Taz said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep those too and tell the Pals to fuck off to Jordan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jewish refugees found sanctuary in Palestine when they were turned away elsewhere. The Palestinian Muslims and Christians have  paid a price for Hitler's  Holocaust in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jews always intended to form Israel where it is. They didn't find sanctuary there, it was on purpose. And it has nothing to do with Adolf, like I said, they were going anyways, maybe WWII was the excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So if they were going there anyway why did it take them 1400 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arabs are heavily racist and anti-Semitic. (I know they are supposed to be Semites as well, but I mean it in the anti-Jewish way)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they aren't racist. Racism is Haram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam's anti-racist message from the 7th century still resonates today
> 
> 
> The Quran recognizes 'no superiority of a white person over a black person.' That notion, radical in 7th-century Arab society of slavery and tribal divides – remains unrealized 1,400 years later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theconversation.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day, in Mecca, the Prophet Muhammad dropped a bombshell on his followers: He told them that all people are created equal.
> 
> “All humans are descended from Adam and Eve,” said Muhammad in his last known public speech. “There is no superiority of an Arab over a non-Arab, or of a non-Arab over an Arab, and no superiority of a white person over a black person or of a black person over a white person, except on the basis of personal piety and righteousness.”
> 
> In this sermon, known as the Farewell Address, Muhammad outlined the basic religious and ethical ideals of Islam, the religion he began preaching in the early seventh century. Racial equality was one of them. Muhammad’s words jolted a society divided by notions of tribal and ethnic superiority.
> 
> continued
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mo was a clown who invented Sharia, the most barbaric system ever devised by humans.
> 
> And mooselimbs hate Jews who are a different race than they are. You lose.
Click to expand...


Sharia means "the well worn path to lifegiving  water".


----------



## surada

GLASNOST said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS aren't even good Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> That is an inadvertent, Mulsim apologist statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See post 91 when I am accused of being ISIS like all Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not accusing you of anything. Your statement *"ISIS aren't even good Muslims"* is an inadvertent claim that Islam is not responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think Islam was responsible? ISIS was born in Camp Bucca Prison in 2004.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have made a conviction, not I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ISIS kills mostly Muslims..
> 
> Have you read the following?
> 
> 
> 
> King Abdullah bin Al-Hussein (1882-1951)
> 
> 
> 
> "As the Arabs see the Jews"
> His Majesty King Abdullah,
> The American Magazine
> November, 1947
> 
> 
> Summary
> 
> This fascinating essay, written by King Hussein’s grandfather King Abdullah, appeared in the United States six months before the 1948 Arab-Israeli War. In the article, King Abdullah disputes the mistaken view that Arab opposition to Zionism (and later the state of Israel) is because of longstanding religious or ethnic hatred. He notes that Jews and Muslims enjoyed a long history of peaceful coexistence in the Middle East, and that Jews have historically suffered far more at the hands of Christian Europe. Pointing to the tragedy of the holocaust that Jews suffered during World War II, the monarch asks why America and Europe are refusing to accept more than a token handful of Jewish immigrants and refugees.
> 
> It is unfair, he argues, to make Palestine, which is innocent of anti-Semitism, pay for the crimes of Europe. King Abdullah also asks how Jews can claim a historic right to Palestine, when Arabs have been the overwhelming majority there for nearly 1300 uninterrupted years? The essay ends on an ominous note, warning of dire consequences if a peaceful solution cannot be found to protect the rights of the indigenous Arabs of Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not understand what I am telling you are you just being obstinate?
Click to expand...


ISIS  is a perversion of Islam like Boko Haram.. like the LRA is a perversion of Christianity. What are you accusing me of?


----------



## GLASNOST

surada said:


> What are you accusing me of?


You don't understand anything I told you and I'm tired of trying so I'm not going to repeat it.


----------



## Taz

surada said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep those too and tell the Pals to fuck off to Jordan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jewish refugees found sanctuary in Palestine when they were turned away elsewhere. The Palestinian Muslims and Christians have  paid a price for Hitler's  Holocaust in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jews always intended to form Israel where it is. They didn't find sanctuary there, it was on purpose. And it has nothing to do with Adolf, like I said, they were going anyways, maybe WWII was the excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So if they were going there anyway why did it take them 1400 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arabs are heavily racist and anti-Semitic. (I know they are supposed to be Semites as well, but I mean it in the anti-Jewish way)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they aren't racist. Racism is Haram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam's anti-racist message from the 7th century still resonates today
> 
> 
> The Quran recognizes 'no superiority of a white person over a black person.' That notion, radical in 7th-century Arab society of slavery and tribal divides – remains unrealized 1,400 years later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theconversation.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day, in Mecca, the Prophet Muhammad dropped a bombshell on his followers: He told them that all people are created equal.
> 
> “All humans are descended from Adam and Eve,” said Muhammad in his last known public speech. “There is no superiority of an Arab over a non-Arab, or of a non-Arab over an Arab, and no superiority of a white person over a black person or of a black person over a white person, except on the basis of personal piety and righteousness.”
> 
> In this sermon, known as the Farewell Address, Muhammad outlined the basic religious and ethical ideals of Islam, the religion he began preaching in the early seventh century. Racial equality was one of them. Muhammad’s words jolted a society divided by notions of tribal and ethnic superiority.
> 
> continued
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mo was a clown who invented Sharia, the most barbaric system ever devised by humans.
> 
> And mooselimbs hate Jews who are a different race than they are. You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sharia means "the well worn path to lifegiving  water".
Click to expand...

No, it means "stone rape victims and sell your daughters" among other nasty things.


----------



## GLASNOST

Sharia


Taz said:


> ...  it means "stone rape victims and sell your daughters" among other nasty things.


 A direct quote from the *Encyclopedia Britannica*, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> So that's a no........


*No.
There was land in Palestine before Israel shot up the USS Liberty in 1967, killing 34 Americans.*

Balfour Declaration - Wikipedia

"The *Balfour Declaration* was a public statement issued by the British government in 1917 during the First World War announcing support for the establishment of a 'national home for the Jewish people' *in Palestine,* then an Ottoman region with a small minority Jewish population. 




"The declaration was contained in a letter dated 2 November 1917 from the United Kingdom's Foreign Secretary Arthur Balfour to Lord Rothschild, a leader of the British Jewish community, for transmission to the Zionist Federation of Great Britain and Ireland. 

"The text of the declaration was published in the press on 9 November 1917."


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> There was land in Palestine



Who was in charge of that land again? Durrr


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> How much larger would their economy be if they gave up terrorism?


How much land did non-Jews own *in Palestine* when European Jews began the Zionist project *in Palestine.*




Balfour Declaration - Wikipedia

"The opening words of the declaration represented the first public expression of support for Zionism by a major political power. 

"The term 'national home' had no precedent in international law, and was intentionally vague as to whether a Jewish state was contemplated. 

"The intended *boundaries of Palestine* were not specified, and the British government later confirmed that the words '*in Palestine'* meant that the Jewish national home was not intended to cover *all of Palestine*."


----------



## georgephillip

Uncensored2008 said:


> There is no Palestine, never has been, You know this, Muzzie Beast.


*I know you're not sufficiently ignorant to believe Palestine never existed, Adolph.

Balfour Declaration - Wikipedia*




The Future of Palestine - Wikipedia

_*"The Future of Palestine*_,[1][2] also known as the _*Samuel memorandum*_, was a memorandum circulated by Herbert Samuel to the British Cabinet in January and March 1915, two months after the British declaration of war on the Ottoman Empire.

"It was the first time in an official record that enlisting the support of Jews as a war measure was proposed.[3]"


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much larger would their economy be if they gave up terrorism?
> 
> 
> 
> How much land did non-Jews own *in Palestine* when European Jews began the Zionist project *in Palestine.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balfour Declaration - Wikipedia
> 
> "The opening words of the declaration represented the first public expression of support for Zionism by a major political power.
> 
> "The term 'national home' had no precedent in international law, and was intentionally vague as to whether a Jewish state was contemplated.
> 
> "The intended *boundaries of Palestine* were not specified, and the British government later confirmed that the words '*in Palestine'* meant that the Jewish national home was not intended to cover *all of Palestine*."
Click to expand...

So what's your point? You want us to give the US back to the Indians?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much larger would their economy be if they gave up terrorism?
> 
> 
> 
> How much land did non-Jews own *in Palestine* when European Jews began the Zionist project *in Palestine.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balfour Declaration - Wikipedia
> 
> "The opening words of the declaration represented the first public expression of support for Zionism by a major political power.
> 
> "The term 'national home' had no precedent in international law, and was intentionally vague as to whether a Jewish state was contemplated.
> 
> "The intended *boundaries of Palestine* were not specified, and the British government later confirmed that the words '*in Palestine'* meant that the Jewish national home was not intended to cover *all of Palestine*."
Click to expand...

*
How much land did non-Jews own in Palestine *

Cool maps!!! 

Now subtract out all the Ottoman land and repost.

_the British government later confirmed that the words '*in Palestine'* meant that the Jewish national home was not intended to cover *all of Palestine*."_

Obviously. Arabs got 77% of the mandate for Jordan.


----------



## georgephillip

Uncensored2008 said:


> How does one steal their own home?
> 
> You Muzzie Beasts are the invaders - we all know it.


*"Homes Demolished in Israel and Palestine*
*0 Israeli homes have been demolished by Palestinians,
and over 48,488 Palestinian homes have been demolished
by Israel since 1967."*

https://ifamericansknew.org/stat/homes.html


----------



## georgephillip

fncceo said:


> If Africa had been the Jewish Homeland for 4,000 years, yes, it would.







"The *Uganda Scheme* was a proposal presented at the Sixth Zionist Congress in Basel in 1903 by Zionism founder Theodor Herzl to create a Jewish homeland in a portion of British-controlled East Africa. 

"He presented it as a temporary refuge for Jews to escape rising antisemitism in Europe. At the congress the proposal met stiff resistance."

Uganda Scheme - Wikipedia


----------



## Uncensored2008

georgephillip said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does one steal their own home?
> 
> You Muzzie Beasts are the invaders - we all know it.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Homes Demolished in Israel and Palestine*
> *0 Israeli homes have been demolished by Palestinians,
> and over 48,488 Palestinian homes have been demolished
> by Israel since 1967."*
> 
> https://ifamericansknew.org/stat/homes.html
Click to expand...


What a fucking lie.









						Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Another liar for Allah.


----------



## fncceo

georgephillip said:


> a *temporary* refuge for Jews to escape rising antisemitism in Europe.



Not a Jewish homeland, but temporary safety from your buddies in brown shirts.


----------



## georgephillip

surada said:


> Why do you think Islam was responsible? ISIS was born in Camp Bucca Prison in 2004.


*With roots in Saudi Arabia, where terrorism has become America's foreign legion.*




America Escalates its “Democratic” Oil War in the Near East | Michael Hudson

"The Vietnam War showed that modern democracies cannot field armies for any major military conflict, because this would require a draft of its citizens. That would lead any government attempting such a draft to be voted out of power. And without troops, it is not possible to invade a country to take it over..."

Here once again Saudi Arabia plays a critical role, through its control of Wahabi Sunnis which motivates terrorist jihadis willing to sabotage, bomb, assassinate, blow up and otherwise fight any target designated as an enemy of 'Islam,' the euphemism for Saudi Arabia acting as a U.S. client state. 

"*The United States needs the Saudis to supply or finance Wahabi crazies. *

"So in addition to playing a key role in the U.S. balance of payments by recycling its oil-export earnings into U.S. stocks, bonds and other investments, *Saudi Arabia provides manpower by supporting the Wahabi members of America’s foreign legion, ISIS and Al-Nusra/Al-Qaeda*. 

"Terrorism has become the 'democratic' mode of today U.S. military policy."


----------



## georgephillip

fncceo said:


> And it's not exclusively Jewish now. Only Arab states demand ethnic purity in their countries.


*Name an Arab state with its version of "Law of Return."*




‘It’s okay to be racist in Israel’


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's not exclusively Jewish now. Only Arab states demand ethnic purity in their countries.
> 
> 
> 
> *Name an Arab state with its version of "Law of Return."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘It’s okay to be racist in Israel’
Click to expand...


*Name an Arab state with its version of "Law of Return."* 

You're right, no Arab state wants any Palestinians.


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> I'm all for a 2 state solution. The Pals can have Jordan.


Can Jews swim?




The deepest Jewish encampment?


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> It had started way before that. Learn some history.


*How about 1947?*

King Abdullah bin Al-Hussein (1882-1951)

"Our case is quite simple: For nearly 2,000 years Palestine has been almost 100 per cent Arab. It is still preponderantly Arab today, in spite of enormous Jewish immigration. *But if this immigration continues we shall soon be outnumbered—a minority in our home.*

"Palestine is a small and very poor country, about the size of your state of Vermont. 

"Its Arab population is only about 1,200,000. Already we have had forced on us, against our will, some 600,000 Zionist Jews. We are threatened with many hundreds of thousands more.

"Our position is so simple and natural that we are amazed it should even be questioned. It is exactly the same position you in America take in regard to the unhappy European Jews. *You are sorry for them, but you do not want them in your country.*

"We do not want them in ours, either. 

*"Not because they are Jews, but because they are foreigners. *

"We would not want hundreds of thousands of foreigners in our country, be they Englishmen or Norwegians or Brazilians or whatever."


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> They've only been in power a very short time, they have a long list of things they want to fuck up. They'll get to it eventually.


Finally, an American Patriot: Biden is hitting the reset button with Israel – Veterans Today | Military Foreign Affairs Policy Journal for Clandestine Services

"VT: Israeli policies enacted during the Trump regime violate US protocols for arms sales and aid, particularly the 'Jewish Nation State law' which deeply parallels South Africa’s apartheid pass laws.  




"Israel under Netanyahu has consistently been a blood enemy of the United States and Trump, Israel’s man in Washington, has killed 500,000 Americans, disappeared tens of millions of doses of COVID vaccine and destroy America’s standing in the World.  

"Do these American deaths aid Israel?  

"Do they aid Netanyahu and Trump?"


----------



## Uncensored2008

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It had started way before that. Learn some history.
> 
> 
> 
> *How about 1947?*
> 
> King Abdullah bin Al-Hussein (1882-1951)
> 
> "Our case is quite simple: For nearly 2,000 years Palestine has been almost 100 per cent Arab. It is still preponderantly Arab today, in spite of enormous Jewish immigration. *But if this immigration continues we shall soon be outnumbered—a minority in our home.*
> 
> "Palestine is a small and very poor country, about the size of your state of Vermont.
> 
> "Its Arab population is only about 1,200,000. Already we have had forced on us, against our will, some 600,000 Zionist Jews. We are threatened with many hundreds of thousands more.
> 
> "Our position is so simple and natural that we are amazed it should even be questioned. It is exactly the same position you in America take in regard to the unhappy European Jews. *You are sorry for them, but you do not want them in your country.*
> 
> "We do not want them in ours, either.
> 
> *"Not because they are Jews, but because they are foreigners. *
> 
> "We would not want hundreds of thousands of foreigners in our country, be they Englishmen or Norwegians or Brazilians or whatever."
Click to expand...



There has never in the history of the world been a country called "palestine."

Try a new lie.


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> Maybe the Pals should stop attacking then?


Palestinians didn't want their land and water stolen by foreigners who didn't speak their language; how would you react?


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Palestinians are bad at math.


Jews are better at killing children.




Through Lens, 4 Boys Dead by Gaza Shore (Published 2014)


----------



## georgephillip

Uncensored2008 said:


> Of course like all followers of the demon Allah, you are a blatant liar (he is the father of lies according the the Christians). The Arabs attacked the Jews because they demanded that all Israel and the rest of the world really, belongs to them.


"'All humans are descended from Adam and Eve, said Muhammad in his last known public speech. 

"'There is no superiority of an Arab over a non-Arab, or of a non-Arab over an Arab, and no superiority of a white person over a black person or of a black person over a white person, except on the basis of personal piety and righteousness'"

Islam's anti-racist message from the 7th century still resonates today


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> *Hate"*? *"Hate Jews"*? *"Jealousy"*? Did some idiot tell you to say that or did you extract it from your own butthole? Nowhere in any post of *georgephillip* did I read him saying that he _*'hates Jews'*_, _*'hates anyone'*_*,* or is _*'jealous'*_ of anyone.


I have to admit I'm highly suspicious of...




How Israeli hasbara works — The Arabist


----------



## Uncensored2008

georgephillip said:


> Palestinians didn't want their land and water stolen by foreigners who didn't speak their language; how would you react?



There has never been a people in the history of Earth known as "Palestinians." These were Arabs.  There is no "Palestinian" language, just Arabic.

You Muslim Supremacists are lying, creating a myth to cover up for your greed, racism, and intolerance.

You are the aggressors, and have been since the days your Caliphate invaded Jerusalem in the dark ages.


----------



## Uncensored2008

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians are bad at math.
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are better at killing children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Through Lens, 4 Boys Dead by Gaza Shore (Published 2014)
Click to expand...



Oh, Pallywood - how fun.


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> Sharia means "the well worn path to lifegiving  water".



Sharia means "the great evil which oppresses millions."

May not be the translation from Arabic, but it is absolutely what it means.

In all fairness, the religion of the Aztecs, the worship of Quetzalcoatl and cutting out the still beating hearts of victims is more evil than Islam. But give Mo his due, Islam is a close second and has caused more misery and death than any religion in modern times.

The Muslim god Muhammad is pure evil, as is his little pet demon Allah.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> Name an Arab state with its version of "Law of Return."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *‘It’s okay to be racist in Israel’*


It is not only "okay" to be racist in Israel ... it is expected of its citizens as it is an integral part of the Zionist Constitution under the paragraph entitled,  בית גידול which in German is "lebensraum".


----------



## Uncensored2008

GLASNOST said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name an Arab state with its version of "Law of Return."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *‘It’s okay to be racist in Israel’*
> 
> 
> 
> It is not only "okay" to be racist in Israel ... it is expected of its citizens as it is an integral part of the Zionist Constitution under the paragraph entitled,  בית גידול which in German is "lebensraum".
Click to expand...



But Muzzie Beasts who seek literal genocide of Jews aren't racists, because reasons....


----------



## Quasar44

GLASNOST said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> , it would be justifiable if Jews invade the pigmy regions of the African forest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Africa had been the Jewish Homeland for 4,000 years, yes, it would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Jews left the premises 3,000 years ago. They have no say on how the land has been tilled since then.
Click to expand...

You are a terrorist and a piece of Euro Trash


----------



## Quasar44

surada said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no "pals," there are Arabs and Muslims. The Arabs were given Jordan, the Christians Lebanon, and the Jews Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Who gave Palestine to the Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: Lord Rothschild Explains How His Family Embraced Zionism, Created Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no Palestine, never has been, You know this, Muzzie Beast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestine was always a province of Syria.
Click to expand...

It was where the Jews came from


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wise words ... thanks for reminding us.
> 
> People like yourself hate Jews for one reason ... jealousy.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you Chosen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Sniper Admits Killing 13 Palestinian Kids in One Day - Morocco World News
Click to expand...

That boy looks Jewish lol


----------



## Quasar44

GLASNOST said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you accusing me of?
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand anything I told you and I'm tired of trying so I'm not going to repeat it.
Click to expand...

Freeze to death in Sweden you piece of human filth


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all for a 2 state solution. The Pals can have Jordan.
> 
> 
> 
> Can Jews swim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The deepest Jewish encampment?
Click to expand...

 You could have millions of dark curly haired , big nose boys with Uzis showing up ..if you threaten the Jewish nation


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians didn't want their land and water stolen by foreigners who didn't speak their language; how would you react?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There has never been a people in the history of Earth known as "Palestinians." These were Arabs.  There is no "Palestinian" language, just Arabic.
> 
> You Muslim Supremacists are lying, creating a myth to cover up for your greed, racism, and intolerance.
> 
> You are the aggressors, and have been since the days your Caliphate invaded Jerusalem in the dark ages.
Click to expand...


The Treaty of Omar invited the Jewish people to return to Jerusalem.


----------



## Quasar44

surada said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians didn't want their land and water stolen by foreigners who didn't speak their language; how would you react?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There has never been a people in the history of Earth known as "Palestinians." These were Arabs.  There is no "Palestinian" language, just Arabic.
> 
> You Muslim Supremacists are lying, creating a myth to cover up for your greed, racism, and intolerance.
> 
> You are the aggressors, and have been since the days your Caliphate invaded Jerusalem in the dark ages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Treaty of Omar invited the Jewish people to return to Jerusalem.
Click to expand...

It has always been the Jewish capital and Jews now control it from all 4 sides with massive settlements.
 No way Israel will ever lose Jerusalem again 
 They have it surrounded on 4 sides


----------



## Quasar44

Jews can only have  15 percent of the WB


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It had started way before that. Learn some history.
> 
> 
> 
> *How about 1947?*
> 
> King Abdullah bin Al-Hussein (1882-1951)
> 
> "Our case is quite simple: For nearly 2,000 years Palestine has been almost 100 per cent Arab. It is still preponderantly Arab today, in spite of enormous Jewish immigration. *But if this immigration continues we shall soon be outnumbered—a minority in our home.*
> 
> "Palestine is a small and very poor country, about the size of your state of Vermont.
> 
> "Its Arab population is only about 1,200,000. Already we have had forced on us, against our will, some 600,000 Zionist Jews. We are threatened with many hundreds of thousands more.
> 
> "Our position is so simple and natural that we are amazed it should even be questioned. It is exactly the same position you in America take in regard to the unhappy European Jews. *You are sorry for them, but you do not want them in your country.*
> 
> "We do not want them in ours, either.
> 
> *"Not because they are Jews, but because they are foreigners. *
> 
> "We would not want hundreds of thousands of foreigners in our country, be they Englishmen or Norwegians or Brazilians or whatever."
Click to expand...

The Indians didn't want us here either. Too bad, it's done.


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've only been in power a very short time, they have a long list of things they want to fuck up. They'll get to it eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, an American Patriot: Biden is hitting the reset button with Israel – Veterans Today | Military Foreign Affairs Policy Journal for Clandestine Services
> 
> "VT: Israeli policies enacted during the Trump regime violate US protocols for arms sales and aid, particularly the 'Jewish Nation State law' which deeply parallels South Africa’s apartheid pass laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Israel under Netanyahu has consistently been a blood enemy of the United States and Trump, Israel’s man in Washington, has killed 500,000 Americans, disappeared tens of millions of doses of COVID vaccine and destroy America’s standing in the World.
> 
> "Do these American deaths aid Israel?
> 
> "Do they aid Netanyahu and Trump?"
Click to expand...

Biden won't live out his term.


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the Pals should stop attacking then?
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians didn't want their land and water stolen by foreigners who didn't speak their language; how would you react?
Click to expand...

A people needs to know when they are beaten. The sooner, the better.


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> The Treaty of Omar invited the Jewish people to return to Jerusalem.



To live a Zimmis under the ruling Muzzie Beasts.

Should Jews in Israel pay Jizya?

What of Catholics in Spain?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Taz said:


> The Indians didn't want us here either. Too bad, it's done.



And the Aborigines before them didn't want the Indians here.  But Indians still remain - not so much the Aborigines..... There was genocide in America, but it wasn't the Europeans wiping out the Indians....


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Treaty of Omar invited the Jewish people to return to Jerusalem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To live a Zimmis under the ruling Muzzie Beasts.
> 
> Should Jews in Israel pay Jizya?
> 
> What of Catholics in Spain?
Click to expand...


The Goths controlled Spain when it became Muslim Spain. Jews and Muslims had their own guilds or Jews could join  Muslim guilds. The cooperated in preserving the arts and literature... and translated the works  of the Greeks into Hebrew and Arabic.

Only able bodied males  who didn't want to serve in defense of the community paid Jizya.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Who was in charge of that land again? Durrr


Who wasn't?


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> The Goths controlled Spain when it became Muslim Spain. Jews and Muslims had their own guilds or Jews could join  Muslim guilds. The cooperated in preserving the arts and literature... and translated the works  of the Greeks into Hebrew and Arabic.
> 
> Only able bodied males  who didn't want to serve in defense of the community paid Jizya.



As a Muslim Supremacist you attempt to cast the atrocity of your racist society as benign.

{

It is reported that legists classify infidels into two classes; Dar-ul-Harb or the “household of war”, referring to non-Muslims not bound by peace treaty, and Dar-us-Salam, or the household of peace, referring to those falling into more classifications. Classifications of the Dar-us-Salam include _Zimmis_,_ Hunan_ and _Musta’min_. _Zimmis _are those in custody, living in Muslim countries and agreeing to pay the _Jizyua_ (or tribute) in exchange for protection and safety, while giving into Islamic law. People of the _Hudna_, are those who sign a peace treaty with Muslim state’s after being defeated in war. They agree to reside in their own land but are subjected to the legal jurisdiction of Islamic law, provided they do not wage war against Muslims. _Musta’min _are the protected ones, they are people visiting an Islamic country as messengers, merchants and other types of visitors who are hoping to learn about the religion. They do not wage war against Muslims and they are not obliged to pay _Jizya _but are urged to embrace Islam, if he does not choose to, he can return safe to his home country. Muslims are forbidden to hurt them. Once back in this country, they are treated as one who belongs to the Household of War. Sheik Najih Ibrahim Ibn Abdullah provided an overview of these classifications in his article “The Ordinances of the People of the Covenant and the Minorities in an Islamic State.” 

For the sake of this article, let’s focus on the_ Zimmis._ Muslim legal authorities agree that the contract of the_ Zimmis_ should be offered to Christians and Jews, rather than the Magis or Zoroastrians. However, there seems to be a disagreement of whether to extend that contract with other groups such as communists and atheists. Some legal authorities believe no peace should be made with those who are ungodly or those who do not believe in the ‘supreme God’. This is testament to the mind state of an Islamic regime, blasphemy is still treated as something that is politically frowned upon. As you can see Islam is a big giant step behind the rest of the world. 

}

Non-Muslims Under Islamic Rule: The Zimmis – We Must Become The Pitiless Censors of Ourselves (home.blog)


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Goths controlled Spain when it became Muslim Spain. Jews and Muslims had their own guilds or Jews could join  Muslim guilds. The cooperated in preserving the arts and literature... and translated the works  of the Greeks into Hebrew and Arabic.
> 
> Only able bodied males  who didn't want to serve in defense of the community paid Jizya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a Muslim Supremacist you attempt to cast the atrocity of your racist society as benign.
> 
> {
> 
> It is reported that legists classify infidels into two classes; Dar-ul-Harb or the “household of war”, referring to non-Muslims not bound by peace treaty, and Dar-us-Salam, or the household of peace, referring to those falling into more classifications. Classifications of the Dar-us-Salam include _Zimmis_,_ Hunan_ and _Musta’min_. _Zimmis _are those in custody, living in Muslim countries and agreeing to pay the _Jizyua_ (or tribute) in exchange for protection and safety, while giving into Islamic law. People of the _Hudna_, are those who sign a peace treaty with Muslim state’s after being defeated in war. They agree to reside in their own land but are subjected to the legal jurisdiction of Islamic law, provided they do not wage war against Muslims. _Musta’min _are the protected ones, they are people visiting an Islamic country as messengers, merchants and other types of visitors who are hoping to learn about the religion. They do not wage war against Muslims and they are not obliged to pay _Jizya _but are urged to embrace Islam, if he does not choose to, he can return safe to his home country. Muslims are forbidden to hurt them. Once back in this country, they are treated as one who belongs to the Household of War. Sheik Najih Ibrahim Ibn Abdullah provided an overview of these classifications in his article “The Ordinances of the People of the Covenant and the Minorities in an Islamic State.”
> 
> For the sake of this article, let’s focus on the_ Zimmis._ Muslim legal authorities agree that the contract of the_ Zimmis_ should be offered to Christians and Jews, rather than the Magis or Zoroastrians. However, there seems to be a disagreement of whether to extend that contract with other groups such as communists and atheists. Some legal authorities believe no peace should be made with those who are ungodly or those who do not believe in the ‘supreme God’. This is testament to the mind state of an Islamic regime, blasphemy is still treated as something that is politically frowned upon. As you can see Islam is a big giant step behind the rest of the world.
> 
> }
> 
> Non-Muslims Under Islamic Rule: The Zimmis – We Must Become The Pitiless Censors of Ourselves (home.blog)
Click to expand...


I'm Episcopalian, idiot.. Nobody has paid Jizya in  a couple hundred years.


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> So what's your point? You want us to give the US back to the Indians?


Native Americans of legal age have a meaningful vote in the US; the same principle should be applied to all Jews and non-Jews living under Israeli civil and military laws in Palestine.




What is a ‘one-state’ solution? - Washington Jewish Week


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's your point? You want us to give the US back to the Indians?
> 
> 
> 
> Native Americans of legal age have a meaningful vote in the US; the same principle should be applied to all Jews and non-Jews living under Israeli civil and military laws in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is a ‘one-state’ solution? - Washington Jewish Week
Click to expand...

Option C, boot the Pals over to Jordan or Syria.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Now subtract out all the Ottoman land and repost.


What percentage of Ottoman land did Rothschild own?


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> I'm Episcopalian, idiot.. Nobody has paid Jizya in  a couple hundred years.



1. Pakistan imposes Jizya to this day
2. Iran, Saudi Arabia, Jordan, and a host of other countries have separate law for Zimmis than for Muslims.

You may be a "Jeramiah Wright" motherfucker, but you are still a Muslim supremacist. The enemy of whites is your friend, no doubt.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Taz said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's your point? You want us to give the US back to the Indians?
> 
> 
> 
> Native Americans of legal age have a meaningful vote in the US; the same principle should be applied to all Jews and non-Jews living under Israeli civil and military laws in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is a ‘one-state’ solution? - Washington Jewish Week
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Option C, boot the Pals over to Jordan or Syria.
Click to expand...



Jordan IS their homeland, after all...


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Episcopalian, idiot.. Nobody has paid Jizya in  a couple hundred years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Pakistan imposes Jizya to this day
> 2. Iran, Saudi Arabia, Jordan, and a host of other countries have separate law for Zimmis than for Muslims.
> 
> You may be a "Jeramiah Wright" motherfucker, but you are still a Muslim supremacist. The enemy of whites is your friend, no doubt.
Click to expand...




In Pakistan, there is no jizya, because Christians and Hindus chose to live in Pakistan of their free will in preference to Hindu India. Jizya is imposed on those non Muslims who opposed the government and fought against it!


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Episcopalian, idiot.. Nobody has paid Jizya in  a couple hundred years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Pakistan imposes Jizya to this day
> 2. Iran, Saudi Arabia, Jordan, and a host of other countries have separate law for Zimmis than for Muslims.
> 
> 
> You may be a "Jeramiah Wright" motherfucker, but you are still a Muslim supremacist. The enemy of whites is your friend, no doubt.
Click to expand...


Nope .I just have more education than you.


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> In Pakistan, there is no jizya, because Christians and Hindus chose to live in Pakistan of their free will in preference to Hindu India. Jizya is imposed on those non Muslims who opposed the government and fought against it!



Christians and Hindus don't "chose" to live in Pakistan. Hindus face EXTREME persecution by the Muzzie Beastas. Christians may live a Zimmis and are subject to Jizya.  No Christian will live long term in the shit hole of Pakistan. Only business will bring Christians into the cesspool of Islamic deprivation.


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Pakistan, there is no jizya, because Christians and Hindus chose to live in Pakistan of their free will in preference to Hindu India. Jizya is imposed on those non Muslims who opposed the government and fought against it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christians and Hindus don't "chose" to live in Pakistan. Hindus face EXTREME persecution by the Muzzie Beastas. Christians may live a Zimmis and are subject to Jizya.  No Christian will live long term in the shit hole of Pakistan. Only business will bring Christians into the cesspool of Islamic deprivation.
Click to expand...



Back when they still paid Jizya non Muslims didn't pay Zakat which is a higher tax than jizya.


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> Nope .I just have more education than you.



Demonstrably false.

You already copped to Black Liberation Theology.


----------



## beautress

georgephillip said:


> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*


Eh, put some ice on it.


----------



## Mindful

georgephillip said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The great Donald Trump made peace with many Muslim nations, so now the evil scum who are the Muslim Supremacists attack those nations as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Bend over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shylock
Click to expand...


----------



## beautress

georgephillip said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my ALLAH, the Jews hold 6 MILES of land. The poor Muslims only have a paltry 10,000. NO FAIR, the Jews must give up their land.
> 
> Fucking Muslim Supremacist pile of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Pity all the poor, racist Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even AIPAC was alarmed by rise of Israeli racist party in 2019. Now, who cares! – Mondoweiss
Click to expand...

Next you


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope .I just have more education than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demonstrably false.
> 
> You already copped to Black Liberation Theology.
Click to expand...


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope .I just have more education than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demonstrably false.
> 
> You already copped to Black Liberation Theology.
Click to expand...


Nope.. I copped to the Sermon on the Mount.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was in charge of that land again? Durrr
> 
> 
> 
> Who wasn't?
> View attachment 458211
Click to expand...


*Who wasn't? *

The "Palestinians".


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now subtract out all the Ottoman land and repost.
> 
> 
> 
> What percentage of Ottoman land did Rothschild own?
Click to expand...


Was it 100%?


----------



## georgephillip

Uncensored2008 said:


> What a fucking lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another liar for Allah.


*Your link*

"Medical studies in *Sderot*, the Israeli city closest to the Gaza Strip, have documented a post-traumatic stress disorder incidence among young children of almost 50%, as well as high rates of depression and miscarriage.[9][10][11"

*How did the Heroic Jews come to steal Sderot, Stooge?*

Najd, Gaza - Wikipedia

"According to Benny Morris, the villagers of Najd were expelled by soldiers from the Negev Brigade on 12–13 May, during the 1948 Arab–Israeli War.[7]

"Following the war the area was incorporated into the State of Israel and the city of Sderot was founded in 1951 on village land, a few miles to the south of the village site,[16] while Or HaNer was founded in 1957 also on village land, to the northeas"

*If you don't want to get shot at, stop stealing the land and water of other people.*


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much larger would their economy be if they gave up terrorism?
> 
> 
> 
> How much land did non-Jews own *in Palestine* when European Jews began the Zionist project *in Palestine.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balfour Declaration - Wikipedia
> 
> "The opening words of the declaration represented the first public expression of support for Zionism by a major political power.
> 
> "The term 'national home' had no precedent in international law, and was intentionally vague as to whether a Jewish state was contemplated.
> 
> "The intended *boundaries of Palestine* were not specified, and the British government later confirmed that the words '*in Palestine'* meant that the Jewish national home was not intended to cover *all of Palestine*."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> How much land did non-Jews own in Palestine *
> 
> Cool maps!!!
> 
> Now subtract out all the Ottoman land and repost.
> 
> _the British government later confirmed that the words '*in Palestine'* meant that the Jewish national home was not intended to cover *all of Palestine*."_
> 
> Obviously. Arabs got 77% of the mandate for Jordan.
Click to expand...


Jews owned 6 per cent of the land in 1948.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Jews owned 6 per cent of the land in 1948.



How much did the Ottomans own in 1917?


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews owned 6 per cent of the land in 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much did the Ottomans own in 1917?
Click to expand...


Before the British and the Arabs ran them off? Most of it.. Their rule over Palestine was pretty benign and loose.  They let the Muslims, Jews and Christians govern themselves. The Jewish population was quite small.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews owned 6 per cent of the land in 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much did the Ottomans own in 1917?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before the British and the Arabs ran them off? Most of it.. Their rule over Palestine was pretty benign and loose.  They let the Muslims, Jews and Christians govern themselves. The Jewish population was quite small.
Click to expand...


*Before the British and the Arabs ran them off? Most of it..  *





Why does George's fake map claim that the Ottoman land magically became "Palestinian" land?


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews owned 6 per cent of the land in 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much did the Ottomans own in 1917?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before the British and the Arabs ran them off? Most of it.. Their rule over Palestine was pretty benign and loose.  They let the Muslims, Jews and Christians govern themselves. The Jewish population was quite small.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Before the British and the Arabs ran them off? Most of it..  *
> 
> View attachment 458226
> 
> Why does George's fake map claim that the Ottoman land magically became "Palestinian" land?
Click to expand...


Because the Arabs fought with the British to oust the Ottoman Turks... and in 1917 the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny. The Muslims, Christians and Jews who lived there for 2000 years called themselves Palestinians..

All the old Bible maps called it Palestine.


----------



## Uncensored2008

georgephillip said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a fucking lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another liar for Allah.
> 
> 
> 
> *Your link*
> 
> "Medical studies in *Sderot*, the Israeli city closest to the Gaza Strip, have documented a post-traumatic stress disorder incidence among young children of almost 50%, as well as high rates of depression and miscarriage.[9][10][11"
> 
> *How did the Heroic Jews come to steal Sderot, Stooge?*
> 
> Najd, Gaza - Wikipedia
> 
> "According to Benny Morris, the villagers of Najd were expelled by soldiers from the Negev Brigade on 12–13 May, during the 1948 Arab–Israeli War.[7]
> 
> "Following the war the area was incorporated into the State of Israel and the city of Sderot was founded in 1951 on village land, a few miles to the south of the village site,[16] while Or HaNer was founded in 1957 also on village land, to the northeas"
> 
> *If you don't want to get shot at, stop stealing the land and water of other people.*
Click to expand...



Don't wage war against people - don't lose territory.


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> Before the British and the Arabs ran them off? Most of it.. Their rule over Palestine was pretty benign and loose.  They let the Muslims, Jews and Christians govern themselves. The Jewish population was quite small.



You were corrected on your lie about Arabs opposing the Caliphate already.

A few rebel tribes sided with the Allies.  Most were loyal to Islam.


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before the British and the Arabs ran them off? Most of it.. Their rule over Palestine was pretty benign and loose.  They let the Muslims, Jews and Christians govern themselves. The Jewish population was quite small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were corrected on your lie about Arabs opposing the Caliphate already.
> 
> A few rebel tribes sided with the Allies.  Most were loyal to Islam.
Click to expand...


Nope.. every Arab states signed on with the Allies by 1939.

The Arabs did NOT want another Caliphate because the  last one was such a dud. During  the Ottoman Empire the Arab world stagnated..

Ibn Saud chased the Turkish  garrisons off the Arabian peninsula BEFORE WW1. The British bet on the wrong horse namely the Emir of Mecca who had NO following.


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> Because the Arabs fought with the British to oust the Ottoman Turks... and in 1917 the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny. The Muslims, Christians and Jews who lived there for 2000 years called themselves Palestinians..
> 
> All the old Bible maps called it Palestine.



Dude, that is a lie.

Sharif rebels of the House of Saud (Sharif of Mecca) joined the Brits. The overwhelming majority of Arabs fought with the Ottomans.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews owned 6 per cent of the land in 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much did the Ottomans own in 1917?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before the British and the Arabs ran them off? Most of it.. Their rule over Palestine was pretty benign and loose.  They let the Muslims, Jews and Christians govern themselves. The Jewish population was quite small.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Before the British and the Arabs ran them off? Most of it..  *
> 
> View attachment 458226
> 
> Why does George's fake map claim that the Ottoman land magically became "Palestinian" land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the Arabs fought with the British to oust the Ottoman Turks... and in 1917 the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny. The Muslims, Christians and Jews who lived there for 2000 years called themselves Palestinians..
> 
> All the old Bible maps called it Palestine.
Click to expand...


*Because the Arabs fought with the British to oust the Ottoman Turks...  *

So what? 

*and in 1917 the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny. *

Again, so what?

Your landlord gets killed, goes to jail, moves away.........you don't
suddenly, magically own the building.

*All the old Bible maps called it Palestine.*

And Israel. With areas called Samaria, Judaea.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before the British and the Arabs ran them off? Most of it.. Their rule over Palestine was pretty benign and loose.  They let the Muslims, Jews and Christians govern themselves. The Jewish population was quite small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were corrected on your lie about Arabs opposing the Caliphate already.
> 
> A few rebel tribes sided with the Allies.  Most were loyal to Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.. every Arab states signed on with the Allies by 1939.
> 
> The Arabs did NOT want another Caliphate because the  last one was such a dud. During  the Ottoman Empire the Arab world stagnated..
> 
> Ibn Saud chased the Turkish  garrisons off the Arabian peninsula BEFORE WW1. The British bet on the wrong horse namely the Emir of Mecca who had NO following.
Click to expand...


*Nope.. every Arab states signed on with the Allies by 1939. *

World War 1......DURR


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> Nope.. every Arab states signed on with the Allies by 1939.
> 
> The Arabs did NOT want another Caliphate because the  last one was such a dud. During  the Ottoman Empire the Arab world stagnated..
> 
> Ibn Saud chased the Turkish  garrisons off the Arabian peninsula BEFORE WW1. The British bet on the wrong horse namely the Emir of Mecca who had NO following.



You are confused.

The Ottoman empire fell in 1919.   World War ONE not WWII. (Plus the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem was an ally of the Nazis, the successor of the Sharif of Mecca).

ISIS, which Obama helped to create, is the attempt by Arabs to once again establish a Caliphate.

Of course the British had promised the House of Saud that they would be the new Caliphate and control all of Arabia, from Yemen to Syria, to Egypt.  The Saudis were given Mecca, but not the Caliphate they were promised. The Saudis backed the British as rebels in hopes of replacing the Caliphate with themselves. The other Arab tribes didn't want to live under a Saudi Caliphate.


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> Nope.. I copped to the Sermon on the Mount.



If Jesus from the New Testament had actually existed, he would slap you and turn his back.


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> Jews owned 6 per cent of the land in 1948.



What land?

Jordan?

Syria?

There has never been a country called Palestine - ever.

"Palestine" was a word the Romans used as an insult to the Jews, their mispronunciation of "Philistine". There are no "Palestinians" and never have been. Just Arabs and Jews.


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Arabs fought with the British to oust the Ottoman Turks... and in 1917 the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny. The Muslims, Christians and Jews who lived there for 2000 years called themselves Palestinians..
> 
> All the old Bible maps called it Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, that is a lie.
> 
> Sharif rebels of the House of Saud (Sharif of Mecca) joined the Brits. The overwhelming majority of Arabs fought with the Ottomans.
Click to expand...


LOLOL.. You don't now your history. The Brits bet on the the Emir of Mecca, Hussein ibn Ali.. but he had no following. In fact he tried to sell out to the Zionists for thrones in Iraq and TransJordan... He tried to lead attacks on the railroad, but his Bedu soldiers wandered off. That's why TE Lawrence left Arabia in disgust after 6 months. 

Ibn Saud attacked the Turkish garrisons and chased them out of Arabia ,


Until the capture of AI-Ahsa from the Turks in
1913 the territories under Saudi control were landlocked. Apart from the joy Abdulaziz would feel
each time he reconquered another piece of land
that had been part of his ancestral domains, his
conquest of AI-Ahsa had special merits of its own.
He was aware of his need for an access to the sea,
and AI-Ahsa seemed to be the ideal place to provide him with one. The Hijaz, with its Red Sea ports
had not been taken yet.
ACCESS TO SEA
In May 1913 Abdulaziz moved at the head of a
force of 600 men and, exploiting the element of
surprise to advantage, stormed his way through
the fortifications of Hufuf. The Turkish garrison of
1200 men surrendered without putting up much of a fight.



			https://xeroxtree.com/pdf/unification_of_saudi_arabia_a_historical_narrative.pdf


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. I copped to the Sermon on the Mount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Jesus from the New Testament had actually existed, he would slap you and turn his back.
Click to expand...


You're an ignorant old man.. The Sermon on the Mount taught the Jews how to deal with Roman oppression.


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Arabs fought with the British to oust the Ottoman Turks... and in 1917 the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny. The Muslims, Christians and Jews who lived there for 2000 years called themselves Palestinians..
> 
> All the old Bible maps called it Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, that is a lie.
> 
> Sharif rebels of the House of Saud (Sharif of Mecca) joined the Brits. The overwhelming majority of Arabs fought with the Ottomans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOLOL.. You don't now your history. The Brits bet on the the Emir of Mecca, Hussein ibn Ali.. but he had no following. In fact he tried to sell out to the Zionists for thrones in Iraq and TransJordan... He tried to lead attacks on the railroad, but his Bedu soldiers wandered off. That's why TE Lawrence left Arabia in disgust after 6 months.
> 
> Ibn Saud attacked the Turkish garrisons and chased them out of Arabia ,
> 
> 
> Until the capture of AI-Ahsa from the Turks in
> 1913 the territories under Saudi control were landlocked. Apart from the joy Abdulaziz would feel
> each time he reconquered another piece of land
> that had been part of his ancestral domains, his
> conquest of AI-Ahsa had special merits of its own.
> He was aware of his need for an access to the sea,
> and AI-Ahsa seemed to be the ideal place to provide him with one. The Hijaz, with its Red Sea ports
> had not been taken yet.
> ACCESS TO SEA
> In May 1913 Abdulaziz moved at the head of a
> force of 600 men and, exploiting the element of
> surprise to advantage, stormed his way through
> the fortifications of Hufuf. The Turkish garrison of
> 1200 men surrendered without putting up much of a fight.
> 
> 
> 
> https://xeroxtree.com/pdf/unification_of_saudi_arabia_a_historical_narrative.pdf
Click to expand...



You grasp that this supports rather than refutes what I posted, right?


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> You're an ignorant old man.. The Sermon on the Mount taught the Jews how to deal with Roman oppression.



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 









						Bible Gateway passage: Matthew 5-7 - English Standard Version
					

The Sermon on the Mount - Seeing the crowds, he went up on the mountain, and when he sat down, his disciples came to him. The Beatitudes - And he opened his mouth and taught them, saying: “Blessed are the poor in spirit, for theirs is the kingdom of heaven. “Blessed are those who mourn, for they...




					www.biblegateway.com


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an ignorant old man.. The Sermon on the Mount taught the Jews how to deal with Roman oppression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bible Gateway passage: Matthew 5-7 - English Standard Version
> 
> 
> The Sermon on the Mount - Seeing the crowds, he went up on the mountain, and when he sat down, his disciples came to him. The Beatitudes - And he opened his mouth and taught them, saying: “Blessed are the poor in spirit, for theirs is the kingdom of heaven. “Blessed are those who mourn, for they...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.biblegateway.com
Click to expand...


Try reading it.. The parts about turn the other cheek, carry the pack 2 miles instead of one and give him also your  cloak are passive resistance to Roman law and shaming your enemy.

You don't think much, do you?


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Arabs fought with the British to oust the Ottoman Turks... and in 1917 the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny. The Muslims, Christians and Jews who lived there for 2000 years called themselves Palestinians..
> 
> All the old Bible maps called it Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, that is a lie.
> 
> Sharif rebels of the House of Saud (Sharif of Mecca) joined the Brits. The overwhelming majority of Arabs fought with the Ottomans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOLOL.. You don't now your history. The Brits bet on the the Emir of Mecca, Hussein ibn Ali.. but he had no following. In fact he tried to sell out to the Zionists for thrones in Iraq and TransJordan... He tried to lead attacks on the railroad, but his Bedu soldiers wandered off. That's why TE Lawrence left Arabia in disgust after 6 months.
> 
> Ibn Saud attacked the Turkish garrisons and chased them out of Arabia ,
> 
> 
> Until the capture of AI-Ahsa from the Turks in
> 1913 the territories under Saudi control were landlocked. Apart from the joy Abdulaziz would feel
> each time he reconquered another piece of land
> that had been part of his ancestral domains, his
> conquest of AI-Ahsa had special merits of its own.
> He was aware of his need for an access to the sea,
> and AI-Ahsa seemed to be the ideal place to provide him with one. The Hijaz, with its Red Sea ports
> had not been taken yet.
> ACCESS TO SEA
> In May 1913 Abdulaziz moved at the head of a
> force of 600 men and, exploiting the element of
> surprise to advantage, stormed his way through
> the fortifications of Hufuf. The Turkish garrison of
> 1200 men surrendered without putting up much of a fight.
> 
> 
> 
> https://xeroxtree.com/pdf/unification_of_saudi_arabia_a_historical_narrative.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You grasp that this supports rather than refutes what I posted, right?
Click to expand...



Ibn Saud chased the Turkish garrisons out in 1913. Then he chased  the Emir of Mecca off the peninsula in 1924.


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> Try reading it.. The parts about turn the other cheek, carry the pack 2 miles instead of one and give him also your  cloak are passive resistance to Roman law and shaming your enemy.
> 
> You don't think much, do you?



You are perverting these passages to support your agenda, just as black liberation theology perverts Christianity to support it's racist agenda.


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading it.. The parts about turn the other cheek, carry the pack 2 miles instead of one and give him also your  cloak are passive resistance to Roman law and shaming your enemy.
> 
> You don't think much, do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are perverting these passages to support your agenda, just as black liberation theology perverts Christianity to support it's racist agenda.
Click to expand...


Nope.. The Roman oppression was the burning issue of the times. You should know that much history.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews owned 6 per cent of the land in 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much did the Ottomans own in 1917?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before the British and the Arabs ran them off? Most of it.. Their rule over Palestine was pretty benign and loose.  They let the Muslims, Jews and Christians govern themselves. The Jewish population was quite small.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Before the British and the Arabs ran them off? Most of it..  *
> 
> View attachment 458226
> 
> Why does George's fake map claim that the Ottoman land magically became "Palestinian" land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the Arabs fought with the British to oust the Ottoman Turks... and in 1917 the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny. The Muslims, Christians and Jews who lived there for 2000 years called themselves Palestinians..
> 
> All the old Bible maps called it Palestine.
Click to expand...


*Because the Arabs fought with the British to oust the Ottoman Turks...*

So what?

*and in 1917 the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny.*

Again, so what?

Your landlord gets killed, goes to jail, moves away.........you don't
suddenly, magically own the building.

*All the old Bible maps called it Palestine.*

And Israel. With areas called Samaria, Judaea.


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews owned 6 per cent of the land in 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much did the Ottomans own in 1917?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before the British and the Arabs ran them off? Most of it.. Their rule over Palestine was pretty benign and loose.  They let the Muslims, Jews and Christians govern themselves. The Jewish population was quite small.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Before the British and the Arabs ran them off? Most of it..  *
> 
> View attachment 458226
> 
> Why does George's fake map claim that the Ottoman land magically became "Palestinian" land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the Arabs fought with the British to oust the Ottoman Turks... and in 1917 the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny. The Muslims, Christians and Jews who lived there for 2000 years called themselves Palestinians..
> 
> All the old Bible maps called it Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Because the Arabs fought with the British to oust the Ottoman Turks...*
> 
> So what?
> 
> *and in 1917 the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny.*
> 
> Again, so what?
> 
> Your landlord gets killed, goes to jail, moves away.........you don't
> suddenly, magically own the building.
> 
> *All the old Bible maps called it Palestine.*
> 
> And Israel. With areas called Samaria, Judaea.
Click to expand...


The Palestinians are descended from Jewish farmers who stayed .. See Ben Gurion.

Israeli Historian: Palestinians Are Biological Descendants ...








						Israeli Historian: Palestinians Are Biological Descendants of Bible’s Jews
					

Two new articles deal with political/genetic controversies over the origins of "the Jewish people" (of whom I consider myself a part for one tribal reason or another). Here is Israeli historian…




					mondoweiss.net
				



...
Most Zionist thinkers were aware of this: Yitzhak Ben Zvi, later president of Israel, and David Ben Gurion, its first prime minister, accepted it as late as 1929, the year of the great Palestinian ...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews owned 6 per cent of the land in 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much did the Ottomans own in 1917?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before the British and the Arabs ran them off? Most of it.. Their rule over Palestine was pretty benign and loose.  They let the Muslims, Jews and Christians govern themselves. The Jewish population was quite small.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Before the British and the Arabs ran them off? Most of it..  *
> 
> View attachment 458226
> 
> Why does George's fake map claim that the Ottoman land magically became "Palestinian" land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the Arabs fought with the British to oust the Ottoman Turks... and in 1917 the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny. The Muslims, Christians and Jews who lived there for 2000 years called themselves Palestinians..
> 
> All the old Bible maps called it Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Because the Arabs fought with the British to oust the Ottoman Turks...*
> 
> So what?
> 
> *and in 1917 the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny.*
> 
> Again, so what?
> 
> Your landlord gets killed, goes to jail, moves away.........you don't
> suddenly, magically own the building.
> 
> *All the old Bible maps called it Palestine.*
> 
> And Israel. With areas called Samaria, Judaea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are descended from Jewish farmers who stayed .. See Ben Gurion.
> 
> Israeli Historian: Palestinians Are Biological Descendants ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Historian: Palestinians Are Biological Descendants of Bible’s Jews
> 
> 
> Two new articles deal with political/genetic controversies over the origins of "the Jewish people" (of whom I consider myself a part for one tribal reason or another). Here is Israeli historian…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mondoweiss.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Most Zionist thinkers were aware of this: Yitzhak Ben Zvi, later president of Israel, and David Ben Gurion, its first prime minister, accepted it as late as 1929, the year of the great Palestinian ...
Click to expand...


*The Palestinians are descended from Jewish farmers who stayed .. See Ben Gurion *

As opposed to Arabs. I get it.

When your Ottoman landlord gets killed, goes to jail, moves away.........you don't
suddenly, magically own the building.


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews owned 6 per cent of the land in 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much did the Ottomans own in 1917?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before the British and the Arabs ran them off? Most of it.. Their rule over Palestine was pretty benign and loose.  They let the Muslims, Jews and Christians govern themselves. The Jewish population was quite small.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Before the British and the Arabs ran them off? Most of it..  *
> 
> View attachment 458226
> 
> Why does George's fake map claim that the Ottoman land magically became "Palestinian" land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the Arabs fought with the British to oust the Ottoman Turks... and in 1917 the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny. The Muslims, Christians and Jews who lived there for 2000 years called themselves Palestinians..
> 
> All the old Bible maps called it Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Because the Arabs fought with the British to oust the Ottoman Turks...*
> 
> So what?
> 
> *and in 1917 the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny.*
> 
> Again, so what?
> 
> Your landlord gets killed, goes to jail, moves away.........you don't
> suddenly, magically own the building.
> 
> *All the old Bible maps called it Palestine.*
> 
> And Israel. With areas called Samaria, Judaea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are descended from Jewish farmers who stayed .. See Ben Gurion.
> 
> Israeli Historian: Palestinians Are Biological Descendants ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Historian: Palestinians Are Biological Descendants of Bible’s Jews
> 
> 
> Two new articles deal with political/genetic controversies over the origins of "the Jewish people" (of whom I consider myself a part for one tribal reason or another). Here is Israeli historian…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mondoweiss.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Most Zionist thinkers were aware of this: Yitzhak Ben Zvi, later president of Israel, and David Ben Gurion, its first prime minister, accepted it as late as 1929, the year of the great Palestinian ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Palestinians are descended from Jewish farmers who stayed .. See Ben Gurion *
> 
> As opposed to Arabs. I get it.
> 
> When your Ottoman landlord gets killed, goes to jail, moves away.........you don't
> suddenly, magically own the building.
Click to expand...


The European refugees certainly didn't  own it. The Arabs had farmed it since before  Islam.

Jesus has specific instructions for our encounters with those who wield the powers of coercion and domination:

Do not resist an evildoer. But if anyone strikes you on the right cheek, turn the other also; and if anyone wants to sue you and take your coat, give your cloak as well; and if anyone forces you to go one mile, go also the second mile. (Matt. 5:38 – 41)

Jesus is teaching  non violent resistance and love your enemy.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews owned 6 per cent of the land in 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much did the Ottomans own in 1917?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before the British and the Arabs ran them off? Most of it.. Their rule over Palestine was pretty benign and loose.  They let the Muslims, Jews and Christians govern themselves. The Jewish population was quite small.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Before the British and the Arabs ran them off? Most of it..  *
> 
> View attachment 458226
> 
> Why does George's fake map claim that the Ottoman land magically became "Palestinian" land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the Arabs fought with the British to oust the Ottoman Turks... and in 1917 the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny. The Muslims, Christians and Jews who lived there for 2000 years called themselves Palestinians..
> 
> All the old Bible maps called it Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Because the Arabs fought with the British to oust the Ottoman Turks...*
> 
> So what?
> 
> *and in 1917 the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny.*
> 
> Again, so what?
> 
> Your landlord gets killed, goes to jail, moves away.........you don't
> suddenly, magically own the building.
> 
> *All the old Bible maps called it Palestine.*
> 
> And Israel. With areas called Samaria, Judaea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are descended from Jewish farmers who stayed .. See Ben Gurion.
> 
> Israeli Historian: Palestinians Are Biological Descendants ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Historian: Palestinians Are Biological Descendants of Bible’s Jews
> 
> 
> Two new articles deal with political/genetic controversies over the origins of "the Jewish people" (of whom I consider myself a part for one tribal reason or another). Here is Israeli historian…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mondoweiss.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Most Zionist thinkers were aware of this: Yitzhak Ben Zvi, later president of Israel, and David Ben Gurion, its first prime minister, accepted it as late as 1929, the year of the great Palestinian ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Palestinians are descended from Jewish farmers who stayed .. See Ben Gurion *
> 
> As opposed to Arabs. I get it.
> 
> When your Ottoman landlord gets killed, goes to jail, moves away.........you don't
> suddenly, magically own the building.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The European refugees certainly didn't  own it. The Arabs had farmed it since before  Islam.
> 
> Jesus has specific instructions for our encounters with those who wield the powers of coercion and domination:
> 
> Do not resist an evildoer. But if anyone strikes you on the right cheek, turn the other also; and if anyone wants to sue you and take your coat, give your cloak as well; and if anyone forces you to go one mile, go also the second mile. (Matt. 5:38 – 41)
> 
> Jesus is teaching  non violent resistance and love your enemy.
Click to expand...


*The European refugees certainly didn't own it.  *

Not until 1948.

*Jesus is teaching  non violent resistance and love your enemy.*

Don't tell me, tell the Jesus loving Muslims.
Maybe they'll stop all their violence and terrorism?


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews owned 6 per cent of the land in 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much did the Ottomans own in 1917?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before the British and the Arabs ran them off? Most of it.. Their rule over Palestine was pretty benign and loose.  They let the Muslims, Jews and Christians govern themselves. The Jewish population was quite small.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Before the British and the Arabs ran them off? Most of it..  *
> 
> View attachment 458226
> 
> Why does George's fake map claim that the Ottoman land magically became "Palestinian" land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the Arabs fought with the British to oust the Ottoman Turks... and in 1917 the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny. The Muslims, Christians and Jews who lived there for 2000 years called themselves Palestinians..
> 
> All the old Bible maps called it Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Because the Arabs fought with the British to oust the Ottoman Turks...*
> 
> So what?
> 
> *and in 1917 the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny.*
> 
> Again, so what?
> 
> Your landlord gets killed, goes to jail, moves away.........you don't
> suddenly, magically own the building.
> 
> *All the old Bible maps called it Palestine.*
> 
> And Israel. With areas called Samaria, Judaea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are descended from Jewish farmers who stayed .. See Ben Gurion.
> 
> Israeli Historian: Palestinians Are Biological Descendants ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Historian: Palestinians Are Biological Descendants of Bible’s Jews
> 
> 
> Two new articles deal with political/genetic controversies over the origins of "the Jewish people" (of whom I consider myself a part for one tribal reason or another). Here is Israeli historian…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mondoweiss.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Most Zionist thinkers were aware of this: Yitzhak Ben Zvi, later president of Israel, and David Ben Gurion, its first prime minister, accepted it as late as 1929, the year of the great Palestinian ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Palestinians are descended from Jewish farmers who stayed .. See Ben Gurion *
> 
> As opposed to Arabs. I get it.
> 
> When your Ottoman landlord gets killed, goes to jail, moves away.........you don't
> suddenly, magically own the building.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The European refugees certainly didn't  own it. The Arabs had farmed it since before  Islam.
> 
> Jesus has specific instructions for our encounters with those who wield the powers of coercion and domination:
> 
> Do not resist an evildoer. But if anyone strikes you on the right cheek, turn the other also; and if anyone wants to sue you and take your coat, give your cloak as well; and if anyone forces you to go one mile, go also the second mile. (Matt. 5:38 – 41)
> 
> Jesus is teaching  non violent resistance and love your enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The European refugees certainly didn't own it.  *
> 
> Not until 1948.
> 
> *Jesus is teaching  non violent resistance and love your enemy.*
> 
> Don't tell me, tell the Jesus loving Muslims.
> Maybe they'll stop all their violence and terrorism?
Click to expand...



The old testament forbids moving the boundary stones. You can't steal other people's land.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews owned 6 per cent of the land in 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much did the Ottomans own in 1917?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before the British and the Arabs ran them off? Most of it.. Their rule over Palestine was pretty benign and loose.  They let the Muslims, Jews and Christians govern themselves. The Jewish population was quite small.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Before the British and the Arabs ran them off? Most of it..  *
> 
> View attachment 458226
> 
> Why does George's fake map claim that the Ottoman land magically became "Palestinian" land?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the Arabs fought with the British to oust the Ottoman Turks... and in 1917 the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny. The Muslims, Christians and Jews who lived there for 2000 years called themselves Palestinians..
> 
> All the old Bible maps called it Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Because the Arabs fought with the British to oust the Ottoman Turks...*
> 
> So what?
> 
> *and in 1917 the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny.*
> 
> Again, so what?
> 
> Your landlord gets killed, goes to jail, moves away.........you don't
> suddenly, magically own the building.
> 
> *All the old Bible maps called it Palestine.*
> 
> And Israel. With areas called Samaria, Judaea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are descended from Jewish farmers who stayed .. See Ben Gurion.
> 
> Israeli Historian: Palestinians Are Biological Descendants ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Historian: Palestinians Are Biological Descendants of Bible’s Jews
> 
> 
> Two new articles deal with political/genetic controversies over the origins of "the Jewish people" (of whom I consider myself a part for one tribal reason or another). Here is Israeli historian…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mondoweiss.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Most Zionist thinkers were aware of this: Yitzhak Ben Zvi, later president of Israel, and David Ben Gurion, its first prime minister, accepted it as late as 1929, the year of the great Palestinian ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Palestinians are descended from Jewish farmers who stayed .. See Ben Gurion *
> 
> As opposed to Arabs. I get it.
> 
> When your Ottoman landlord gets killed, goes to jail, moves away.........you don't
> suddenly, magically own the building.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The European refugees certainly didn't  own it. The Arabs had farmed it since before  Islam.
> 
> Jesus has specific instructions for our encounters with those who wield the powers of coercion and domination:
> 
> Do not resist an evildoer. But if anyone strikes you on the right cheek, turn the other also; and if anyone wants to sue you and take your coat, give your cloak as well; and if anyone forces you to go one mile, go also the second mile. (Matt. 5:38 – 41)
> 
> Jesus is teaching  non violent resistance and love your enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The European refugees certainly didn't own it.  *
> 
> Not until 1948.
> 
> *Jesus is teaching  non violent resistance and love your enemy.*
> 
> Don't tell me, tell the Jesus loving Muslims.
> Maybe they'll stop all their violence and terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The old testament forbids moving the boundary stones. You can't steal other people's land.
Click to expand...


* You can't steal other people's land. *

Ummmm....the Ottoman Empire gave it up, it was in all the papers.


----------



## georgephillip

fncceo said:


> Not a Jewish homeland, but temporary safety from your buddies in brown shirts.


Brown shirts would have celebrated Gaza





PA accuses Israel of blocking entry of vaccine doses into Gaza – Mondoweiss

"The Palestinian Authority (PA) said on Monday that Israel was refusing to allow the entry of some 2,000 doses of the Russian Sputnik V vaccine that were acquired by the PA and were destined for Gaza from the West Bank."


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> You're right, no Arab state wants any Palestinians.


The feelings are mutual.
Palestinians want their land and water back from greedy Zionists.


----------



## georgephillip

Uncensored2008 said:


> There has never in the history of the world been a country called "palestine."


Palestine has existed for thousands of years.
It will be here long after you die.
What are you  waiting for?


----------



## fncceo

georgephillip said:


> Palestine has existed for thousands of years.



Palestine has existed for thousands of years.  Palestine is the Greek Word for Israel (actually a pun on Israel).

It has always been a term to refer to anyone who lives in the region, Jew, Arab, Buddhist, etc.

It wasn't until 1964 that the term was re-defined to mean someone who is EXCLUSIVELY Arab.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Palestinians want their land and water back



They never had any.


----------



## georgephillip

Uncensored2008 said:


> There has never been a people in the history of Earth known as "Palestinians." These were Arabs. There is no "Palestinian" language, just Arabic


Thousands of Palestinians with legal title to their homes, businesses, and farms were driven off their land by greedy European Jews who run out of their home countries; the descendants of those original Zionist thieves are even more venal:




‘It’s okay to be racist in Israel’


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has never been a people in the history of Earth known as "Palestinians." These were Arabs. There is no "Palestinian" language, just Arabic
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Palestinians with legal title to their homes, businesses, and farms were driven off their land by greedy European Jews who run out of their home countries; the descendants of those original Zionist thieves are even more venal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘It’s okay to be racist in Israel’
Click to expand...


Meh. Plenty of room in Syria.


----------



## surada

fncceo said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine has existed for thousands of years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine has existed for thousands of years.  Palestine is the Greek Word for Israel (actually a pun on Israel).
> 
> It has always been a term to refer to anyone who lives in the region, Jew, Arab, Buddhist, etc.
> 
> It wasn't until 1964 that the term was re-defined to mean someone who is EXCLUSIVELY Arab.
Click to expand...


Palestine was a province of Syria.. See Herodotus.

All thru the 1950s the Muslims and Christians who worked in Saudi Arabia were called Palestinians.


----------



## georgephillip

Uncensored2008 said:


> Oh, Pallywood - how fun.


*Your lies for Killer Jews are becoming predictable*




Through Lens, 4 Boys Dead by Gaza Shore (Published 2014)

"I had returned to my small seaside hotel around 4 p.m. to file photos to New York when I heard a loud explosion. My driver and I rushed to the window to see what had happened. 

"A small shack atop a sea wall at the fishing port had been struck by an Israeli bomb or missile and was burning. 

"A young boy emerged from the smoke, running toward the adjacent beach.

"I grabbed my cameras and was putting on body armor and a helmet when, about 30 seconds after the first blast, there was another. 

*"The boy I had seen running was now dead, lying motionless in the sand, along with three other boys who had been playing there."*


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has never been a people in the history of Earth known as "Palestinians." These were Arabs. There is no "Palestinian" language, just Arabic
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Palestinians with legal title to their homes, businesses, and farms were driven off their land by greedy European Jews who run out of their home countries; the descendants of those original Zionist thieves are even more venal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘It’s okay to be racist in Israel’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh. Plenty of room in Syria.
Click to expand...


Nope. .Syria has a serious problem with over population. Do  you EVER check your assumptions against the facts?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Syria has a serious problem with over population.



Lots of building knocked down during their recent troubles.





The Palestinians should move in and help rebuild.

It's got to be easier than digging terror tunnels.
And no Jews in charge to be mean to them.


----------



## fncceo

And here are a few that AREN'T staged by Paliwood


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> It is not only "okay" to be racist in Israel ... it is expected of its citizens as it is an integral part of the Zionist Constitution under the paragraph entitled, בית גידול which in German is "lebensraum".


Soviet Jews that migrated to Israel were severely victimized in their home countries before the USSR dissolved. When they came to Israel, they found out what it was like to be the oppressor instead of the victim; their children are even worse from what I've seen.


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> That boy looks Jewish lol


That boy looks like a terrorist.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has never been a people in the history of Earth known as "Palestinians." These were Arabs. There is no "Palestinian" language, just Arabic
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Palestinians with legal title to their homes, businesses, and farms were driven off their land by greedy European Jews who run out of their home countries; the descendants of those original Zionist thieves are even more venal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘It’s okay to be racist in Israel’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh. Plenty of room in Syria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. .Syria has a serious problem with over population. Do  you EVER check your assumptions against the facts?
Click to expand...


*Syria has a serious problem with over population. * 

Link?


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has never been a people in the history of Earth known as "Palestinians." These were Arabs. There is no "Palestinian" language, just Arabic
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Palestinians with legal title to their homes, businesses, and farms were driven off their land by greedy European Jews who run out of their home countries; the descendants of those original Zionist thieves are even more venal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘It’s okay to be racist in Israel’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh. Plenty of room in Syria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. .Syria has a serious problem with over population. Do  you EVER check your assumptions against the facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Syria has a serious problem with over population. *
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...



You're too lazy to read it.

Understanding Syria: From Pre-Civil War to Post-Assad ...


			https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/
		

...

Dec 10, 2013 · Understanding Syria: From Pre-Civil War to Post-Assad How drought, foreign meddling, and long-festering religious tensions created the tragically splintered Syria we know today. William R. Polk


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has never been a people in the history of Earth known as "Palestinians." These were Arabs. There is no "Palestinian" language, just Arabic
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Palestinians with legal title to their homes, businesses, and farms were driven off their land by greedy European Jews who run out of their home countries; the descendants of those original Zionist thieves are even more venal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘It’s okay to be racist in Israel’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh. Plenty of room in Syria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. .Syria has a serious problem with over population. Do  you EVER check your assumptions against the facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Syria has a serious problem with over population. *
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're too lazy to read it.
> 
> Understanding Syria: From Pre-Civil War to Post-Assad ...
> 
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Dec 10, 2013 · Understanding Syria: From Pre-Civil War to Post-Assad How drought, foreign meddling, and long-festering religious tensions created the tragically splintered Syria we know today. William R. Polk
Click to expand...






Try again?


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> You could have millions of dark curly haired , big nose boys with Uzis showing up ..if you threaten the Jewish nation


You might get shot to death by another Cracker




The FBI has closed its investigation of the Las Vegas mass shooting that killed 58 people and injured hundreds more. Here's exactly how the nation's worst modern gun massacre unfolded


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has never been a people in the history of Earth known as "Palestinians." These were Arabs. There is no "Palestinian" language, just Arabic
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Palestinians with legal title to their homes, businesses, and farms were driven off their land by greedy European Jews who run out of their home countries; the descendants of those original Zionist thieves are even more venal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘It’s okay to be racist in Israel’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh. Plenty of room in Syria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. .Syria has a serious problem with over population. Do  you EVER check your assumptions against the facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Syria has a serious problem with over population. *
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're too lazy to read it.
> 
> Understanding Syria: From Pre-Civil War to Post-Assad ...
> 
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Dec 10, 2013 · Understanding Syria: From Pre-Civil War to Post-Assad How drought, foreign meddling, and long-festering religious tensions created the tragically splintered Syria we know today. William R. Polk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 458396
> 
> Try again?
Click to expand...











						Understanding Syria: From Pre-Civil War to Post-Assad
					

How drought, foreign meddling, and long-festering religious tensions created the tragically splintered Syria we know today.




					www.theatlantic.com
				




Geographical Syria
Syria is a small, poor, and crowded country. On the map, it appears about the size of Washington state or Spain, but only about a quarter of its 185,000 square kilometers is arable land. That is, “economic Syria” is about as large as a combination of Maryland and Connecticut or Switzerland. Most is desert—some is suitable for grazing but less than 10 percent of the surface is permanent cropland.

Except for a narrow belt along the Mediterranean, the whole country is subject to extreme temperatures that cause frequent dust storms and periodic droughts. Four years of devastating drought from 2006 to 2011 turned Syria into a land like the American “dust bowl” of the 1930s. That drought was said to have been the worst ever recorded, but it was one in a long sequence: Just in the period from 2001 to 2010, Syria had 60 “significant” dust storms. The most important physical aspect of these storms, as was the experience in America in the 1930s, was the removal of the topsoil. Politically, they triggered the civil war.


In this 2010 NASA satellite image, vast dust storms can be seen dispersing the light soils of Syria. (NASA)
In addition to causing violent dust storms, high temperatures cause a lessening of rainfall. This U.S. National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration map of the Mediterranean shows the drought conditions of 2010. Except for small areas of Israel, Jordan, and Lebanon, the whole eastern Mediterranean was severely affected (shown in red).


U.S. NATIONAL OCEANIC AND ATMOSPHERIC ADMINISTRATION
Even the relatively favored areas had rainfall of just 20 to 40 centimeters (8 to 15 inches)—where 20 centimeters (8 inches) is regarded as the absolute minimum to sustain agriculture—and the national average was less than 10 centimeters (4 inches). Worse, rain falls in Syria mainly in the winter months when it is less beneficial for crops. Thus, areas with less than 40 centimeters are heavily dependent upon irrigation. Ground water (aquifers) have been so heavily tapped in recent years that the water table in many areas has fallen below what a farmer can access, while the country’s main river, the Euphrates, is heavily drawn down by Turkey and Iraq. Consequently, as of the last year before the civil war, only about 13,500 square kilometers could be irrigated.

Last year, according to the World Bank, agriculture supplied about 20 percent of national income (GDP) and employed about 17 percent of the population. Before the heavy fighting began, Syrian oil fields produced about 330,000 barrels per day, but Syrians consumed all but about 70,000 of that amount. Sales supplied about 20 percent of GDP and a third of export earnings. Production subsequently fell by at least 50 percent, according to the U.S. Energy Information Administration. Syria’s oil is of poor quality, sour, and expensive to refine. Industry, (mainly energy-related) employed about a third of the adult male population and provided a similar percentage of the national income. Before the war, moves were being made to transport oil and gas from farther east across Syria to the Mediterranean; obviously, these projects have been stopped. Now there is a sort of cottage industry in crude refining of petroleum products for local use and smuggling.


U.S. ENERGY INFORMATION ADMINISTRATION, FROM TRI-OCEAN ENERGY
Syria is not just a piece of land; it is densely populated. When I first visited Syria in 1946, the total population was less than 3 million. In 2010, it reached nearly 24 million. Thus, the country offered less than 0.25 hectares (just over a third of an acre) of agricultural land per person. Considering only “agricultural Syria,” the population is about five times as dense as Ohio or Belgium, but it does not have Ohio’s or Belgium’s other means of generating income. If the population were much smaller, Syria could have managed adequately but not, of course, richly.

continued


----------



## fncceo

surada said:


> *Syria has a serious problem with over population. *



Syrian population density - 95 per Km2 -- ranks 68th in overall global population density

Hong Kong population density -  7140 per Km2 

Macau -  21,419.6 per Km2

Monaco -  26,150.3 per Km2


----------



## surada

fncceo said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Syria has a serious problem with over population. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syrian population density - 95 per Km2 -- ranks 68th in overall global population density
> 
> Hong Kong population density -  7140 per Km2
> 
> Macau -  21,419.6 per Km2
> 
> Monaco -  26,150.3 per Km2
Click to expand...


You are comparing apples and oranges.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Syria is not just a piece of land; it is densely populated. When I first visited Syria in 1946, the total population was less than 3 million. In 2010, it reached nearly 24 million.



Down to about 20 million now.


----------



## fncceo

surada said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Syria has a serious problem with over population. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syrian population density - 95 per Km2 -- ranks 68th in overall global population density
> 
> Hong Kong population density -  7140 per Km2
> 
> Macau -  21,419.6 per Km2
> 
> Monaco -  26,150.3 per Km2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are comparing apples and oranges.
Click to expand...


Yes, those other countries aren't third-world shitholes run by Islamic extremists or Arab despots.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Syria has a serious problem with over population. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syrian population density - 95 per Km2 -- ranks 68th in overall global population density
> 
> Hong Kong population density -  7140 per Km2
> 
> Macau -  21,419.6 per Km2
> 
> Monaco -  26,150.3 per Km2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are comparing apples and oranges.
Click to expand...


I agree. Modern, first world economies compared to a Muslim shithole.


----------



## surada

fncceo said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Syria has a serious problem with over population. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syrian population density - 95 per Km2 -- ranks 68th in overall global population density
> 
> Hong Kong population density -  7140 per Km2
> 
> Macau -  21,419.6 per Km2
> 
> Monaco -  26,150.3 per Km2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are comparing apples and oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, those other countries aren't third-world shitholes run by Islamic extremists or Arab despots.
Click to expand...


Most of Syria is desert.


----------



## fncceo

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syria is not just a piece of land; it is densely populated. When I first visited Syria in 1946, the total population was less than 3 million. In 2010, it reached nearly 24 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down to about 20 million now.
Click to expand...


Every time they try to get gansta with Israel, their population goes down a little more.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

fncceo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syria is not just a piece of land; it is densely populated. When I first visited Syria in 1946, the total population was less than 3 million. In 2010, it reached nearly 24 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down to about 20 million now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every time they try to get gansta with Israel, their population goes down a little more.
Click to expand...


Their underground nuclear reactor is working out nicely though..........


----------



## surada

fncceo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syria is not just a piece of land; it is densely populated. When I first visited Syria in 1946, the total population was less than 3 million. In 2010, it reached nearly 24 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down to about 20 million now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every time they try to get gansta with Israel, their population goes down a little more.
Click to expand...


Israel shouldn't have stolen the Golan and destroyed 67 Druze villages.


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syria is not just a piece of land; it is densely populated. When I first visited Syria in 1946, the total population was less than 3 million. In 2010, it reached nearly 24 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down to about 20 million now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every time they try to get gansta with Israel, their population goes down a little more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their underground nuclear reactor is working out nicely though..........
Click to expand...



Syria has been a party to the Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty (NPT) since 24 September 1969, and has a limited civil nuclear program. In 1991 China sold a miniature neutron source reactor called SRR-1 to Syria. Before the start of the Syrian Civil War Syria was known to operate only the Chinese reactor.

First fusion weapon test: None
First nuclear weapon test: None
Last nuclear test: None
Nuclear program start date: 1979
Syria and weapons of mass destruction - Wikipedia
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syria_and_weapons_of_mass_destruction
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syria_and_weapons_of_mass_destruction


----------



## fncceo

surada said:


> Most of Syria is desert.



So is most of Southern California


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syria is not just a piece of land; it is densely populated. When I first visited Syria in 1946, the total population was less than 3 million. In 2010, it reached nearly 24 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down to about 20 million now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every time they try to get gansta with Israel, their population goes down a little more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel shouldn't have stolen the Golan and destroyed 67 Druze villages.
Click to expand...


Pesky Syrian mortars.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Syria has been a party to the Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty (NPT) since 24 September 1969, and has a limited civil nuclear program.



And muslims never violate treaties, eh?


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> The Indians didn't want us here either. Too bad, it's done.


*The Native Americans have a vote in US elections.
The vast majority of Palestinians have no such sovereignty in Israel.
Native Americans are also no longer subject to war crimes like this:*




Israelis, In God’s Name, Why? - CounterPunch.org

"On January 27, 2021, the day UNESCO led the world in commemorating The International Holocaust Remembrance Day, the Israeli government’s military forces, better known as the Israel Defense Forces (dubbed by the Israeli Government as 'the most moral army in the world'), oversaw and orchestrated the obliteration of over ten thousand (*10,000*) trees in Occupied Palestine."


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

fncceo said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of Syria is desert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is most of Southern California
> 
> View attachment 458413
Click to expand...


And huge parts of Israel....IIRC


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of Syria is desert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is most of Southern California
> 
> View attachment 458413
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And huge parts of Israel....IIRC
Click to expand...


I know.. Israel has ruined the water table in the Jordan Basin.


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> Biden won't live out his term.


What happens then?


----------



## fncceo

georgephillip said:


> The vast majority of Palestinians have no such sovereignty in Israel.



Actually, every Palestinian citizen of Israel has the vote.  There are far more Arab members of the Knesset than there are Native American members of Congress.

Where Palestinians DON'T have the right to elect their own leaders is where they have political autonomy in The West Bank and Gaza.  HAMAS and the Palestinian Authority are dictatorships that allow no such democracy.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of Syria is desert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is most of Southern California
> 
> View attachment 458413
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And huge parts of Israel....IIRC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.. Israel has ruined the water table in the Jordan Basin.
Click to expand...


There was no desert before 1948?


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> A people needs to know when they are beaten. The sooner, the better.







Even AIPAC was alarmed by rise of Israeli racist party in 2019. Now, who cares! – Mondoweiss


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of Syria is desert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is most of Southern California
> 
> View attachment 458413
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And huge parts of Israel....IIRC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.. Israel has ruined the water table in the Jordan Basin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no desert before 1948?
Click to expand...


They have over pumped the aquifers. The coastal aquifer is back filling with saltwater and the other one is contaminated with heavy metals and Ecoli.

Hydrology of the Jordan River The riparian rights to the Jordan River are shared by 4 different countries: Lebanon , Syria, Jordan , Israel as well as the Palestinian territories ; although Israel as the occupying authority has refused to give up any of the water resources to the Palestinian National Authority . [2]
Country: Israel, Jordan, State of Palestine, Syria
Etymology: Greek: Ιορδάνης < Hebrew: ירדן (yardén, "descender") < ירד
Length: 251 km (156 mi)
Source: Hasbani
Water politics in the Jordan River basin - Wikipedia





__





						Water politics in the Jordan River basin - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## surada

[PDF]Hydrology of the Jordan River Basin: Watershed Delineation ...
www.inbo-news.org/IMG/pdf/comair-et-al.pdf
Hydrology of the Jordan River Basin: Watershed Delineation, Precipitation and Evapotranspiration G. F. Comair & D. C. McKinney & D. Siegel Received: 30 January 2012 /Accepted: 4 September 2012 # Springer Science+Business Media B.V. 2012 Abstract The Jordan River Basin is shared between Lebanon, Syria, Israel, Jordan and


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> Option C, boot the Pals over to Jordan or Syria.


*Jewish Powe*r

Even AIPAC was alarmed by rise of Israeli racist party in 2019. Now, who cares! – Mondoweiss

"The Times of Israel tells us what Otzma Yehudit — Jewish Power — believes in.



> "It supports encouraging emigration of non-Jews from Israel and expelling Palestinians and Arab Israelis who refuse to declare loyalty to Israel and accept diminished status in an expanded Jewish state, whose sovereignty would extend throughout the West Bank."


----------



## georgephillip

beautress said:


> Eh, put some ice on it.


You got any extra ice?


----------



## georgephillip

beautress said:


> Next you







The Texas Cracker FL Texas Longhorn Cattle in Florida for Sale


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of Syria is desert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is most of Southern California
> 
> View attachment 458413
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And huge parts of Israel....IIRC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.. Israel has ruined the water table in the Jordan Basin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no desert before 1948?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have over pumped the aquifers. The coastal aquifer is back filling with saltwater and the other one is contaminated with heavy metals and Ecoli.
> 
> Hydrology of the Jordan River The riparian rights to the Jordan River are shared by 4 different countries: Lebanon , Syria, Jordan , Israel as well as the Palestinian territories ; although Israel as the occupying authority has refused to give up any of the water resources to the Palestinian National Authority . [2]
> Country: Israel, Jordan, State of Palestine, Syria
> Etymology: Greek: Ιορδάνης < Hebrew: ירדן (yardén, "descender") < ירד
> Length: 251 km (156 mi)
> Source: Hasbani
> Water politics in the Jordan River basin - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water politics in the Jordan River basin - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
Click to expand...


*They have over pumped the aquifers.*

There was no desert before 1948? Is this thing on?

*The coastal aquifer is back filling with saltwater*

That's awful!
How's Syria treating their own water?


*Al-Jaboul Lake*_
This natural reserve is under threat from pollution from sewage water, nutrients and pesticides from surrounding agricultural fields. The Sajur River, a tributary of the Euphrates, shows high levels of biochemical oxygen demand (BOD) and ammonia. The Quaik River has chromium at levels above standards due to pollution from tanneries and sewage from Aleppo, threatening Aleppo’s drinking water. Irrigation in the Es-Siha area poses a public health threat as a result of the use of highly polluted water from the Quaik River.

*Tigris River*
The biggest contamination problem facing the Tigris River is pollution of reservoirs with untreated sewage. This is especially the case for Lake Assad, which is polluted by sewage from al-Hasakah, in the far north-eastern corner of Syria, and oil refining through Taban spring. The water quality in the Tigris’ other reservoirs is sufficient for irrigation and, generally, drinking water use. In the irrigation season, groundwater sources have increased salinity levels._

Water Quality in Syria - Fanack Water


----------



## georgephillip

Uncensored2008 said:


> Don't wage war against people - don't lose territory.


*There wouldn't be an Israel without waging war against people:*

1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia

"According to Ian Black, Middle East editor for The Guardian newspaper, the Palestinian exodus is 'widely described' as having involved ethnic cleansing.[17] 

"Not all historians accept the characterization of the exodus as ethnic cleansing.[72] 

"Israeli documents from 1948 use the term 'to cleanse' when referring to uprooting Arabs.[73] Efraim Karsh is among the few historians who still consider that most of the Arabs who fled left of their own accord or were pressured to leave by their fellow Arabs, despite Israeli attempts to convince them to stay. He says that the expulsions in Lod and Ramle were driven by military necessity.[74][75][76]

"Pappé's scholarship on the issue has been subject to severe criticism. 

"Benny Morris says that Pappé's research is flecked with inaccuracies and characterized by distortions.[77] Ephraim Karsh refers to Pappé's assertion of a master plan by Jews to expel Arabs, as contrived."


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That boy looks Jewish lol
> 
> 
> 
> That boy looks like a terrorist.
Click to expand...

That is a Jewish soldier of the of the idf !!
What weapon is he using


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> Brown shirts would have celebrated Gaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PA accuses Israel of blocking entry of vaccine doses into Gaza – Mondoweiss
> 
> "The Palestinian Authority (PA) said on Monday that Israel was refusing to allow the entry of some 2,000 doses of the Russian Sputnik V vaccine that were acquired by the PA and were destined for Gaza from the West Bank."


Let's ignore all of that. The important thing to focus on is that supplying vaccine saves Palestinian lives and that makes it exceedingly clear that Russia is supporting terrorism! Oh! My god!


----------



## Quasar44

surada said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Syria has a serious problem with over population. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syrian population density - 95 per Km2 -- ranks 68th in overall global population density
> 
> Hong Kong population density -  7140 per Km2
> 
> Macau -  21,419.6 per Km2
> 
> Monaco -  26,150.3 per Km2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are comparing apples and oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, those other countries aren't third-world shitholes run by Islamic extremists or Arab despots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of Syria is desert.
Click to expand...

Most Jews all live in central Israel


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Indians didn't want us here either. Too bad, it's done.
> 
> 
> 
> *The Native Americans have a vote in US elections.
> The vast majority of Palestinians have no such sovereignty in Israel.
> Native Americans are also no longer subject to war crimes like this:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israelis, In God’s Name, Why? - CounterPunch.org
> 
> "On January 27, 2021, the day UNESCO led the world in commemorating The International Holocaust Remembrance Day, the Israeli government’s military forces, better known as the Israel Defense Forces (dubbed by the Israeli Government as 'the most moral army in the world'), oversaw and orchestrated the obliteration of over ten thousand (*10,000*) trees in Occupied Palestine."
Click to expand...

Indians aren't attacking us non-stop. Pals should do the same.


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden won't live out his term.
> 
> 
> 
> What happens then?
Click to expand...

As long as it's not one of those retard Pals, it's all good.


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> A people needs to know when they are beaten. The sooner, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even AIPAC was alarmed by rise of Israeli racist party in 2019. Now, who cares! – Mondoweiss
Click to expand...

Don't know who that is or what you're trying to say. Please try again soon.


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Option C, boot the Pals over to Jordan or Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> *Jewish Powe*r
> 
> Even AIPAC was alarmed by rise of Israeli racist party in 2019. Now, who cares! – Mondoweiss
> 
> "The Times of Israel tells us what Otzma Yehudit — Jewish Power — believes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It supports encouraging emigration of non-Jews from Israel and expelling Palestinians and Arab Israelis who refuse to declare loyalty to Israel and accept diminished status in an expanded Jewish state, whose sovereignty would extend throughout the West Bank."
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## georgephillip

fncceo said:


> Palestine has existed for thousands of years. Palestine is the Greek Word for Israel (actually a pun on Israel).
> 
> It has always been a term to refer to anyone who lives in the region, Jew, Arab, Buddhist, etc.


*Where do the Jews of Palestine come from?*

Israeli Historian: Palestinians Are Biological Descendants of Bible’s Jews – Mondoweiss

"Until about 1960 the complex origins of the Jewish people were more or less reluctantly acknowledged by Zionist historiography. But thereafter they were marginalised and finally erased from Israeli public memory. 

*"The Israeli forces who seized Jerusalem in 1967 believed themselves to be the direct descendents of the mythic kingdom of David rather than – God forbid – of Berber warriors or Khazar horsemen. *

"The Jews claimed to constitute a specific ethnic group that had returned to Jerusalem, its capital, from 2,000 years of exile and wandering."


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> They never had any.







Jaffa: The Rise and Fall of an Agrarian City

"The expansion of Jaffa's citrus plantations was the outcome of both local and global influences. 

"Locally, Arab farmers were able to create a new mutation of oranges, known as _shamouti_, with a sweet taste and thick peel that made it especially suitable for long distance export. 

"This innovation, along with the opening up of new global export markets, contributed to Jaffa's bourgeoning citriculture. 

"Between 1850 and 1880, the orange-grove area of Jaffa quadrupled. 

"By the end of the century, orange groves became the most lucrative capital investments in the city, and citrus became Palestine's principal export."

*No Jews required.*


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Meh. Plenty of room in Syria.


Maps of Palestine - PalestineRemix

"To create the State of Israel, Zionist forces attacked major Palestinian cities and destroyed some 530 villages. 

*"Approximately 13,000 Palestinians were killed in 1948, with more than 750,000 expelled from their homes and becoming refugees – the climax of the Zionist movement’s ethnic cleansing of Palestine. *

"Today, the refugees and their descendants number more than seven million. Many still languish in refugee camps in neighbouring Arab countries, waiting to return to their homeland."


----------



## fncceo

georgephillip said:


> *"The Israeli forces who seized Jerusalem in 1967 believed themselves to be the direct descendents of the mythic kingdom of David rather than – God forbid – of Berber warriors or Khazar horsemen.*



OFFS, not that Khazar chestnut again.

Look, I don't mind you Jew haters.  I like it when you're out in the open and easy to identify.

But, for the sake of everyone's amusement, try and come up with some original material.


----------



## fncceo

For those of you who aren't familiar with the origin of the phrase, the practice of referring to Jews as Semites (the root of the term antisemitism) began about 150 years ago in Germany (of course).

It was meant as an insult in that no matter how assimilated Jews in Europe were, they could never be part of European society because their bloodlines were Semitic.  They may LOOK like Europeans, but they could never really BE European.

Now, the same people who claimed Jews were too Semitic to live in Europe, claim that Jews are too European to live in Israel.

You have to admire the bald-facedness of it all.


----------



## Uncensored2008

georgephillip said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't wage war against people - don't lose territory.
> 
> 
> 
> *There wouldn't be an Israel without waging war against people:*
> 
> 1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia
> 
> "According to Ian Black, Middle East editor for The Guardian newspaper, the Palestinian exodus is 'widely described' as having involved ethnic cleansing.[17]
> 
> "Not all historians accept the characterization of the exodus as ethnic cleansing.[72]
> 
> "Israeli documents from 1948 use the term 'to cleanse' when referring to uprooting Arabs.[73] Efraim Karsh is among the few historians who still consider that most of the Arabs who fled left of their own accord or were pressured to leave by their fellow Arabs, despite Israeli attempts to convince them to stay. He says that the expulsions in Lod and Ramle were driven by military necessity.[74][75][76]
> 
> "Pappé's scholarship on the issue has been subject to severe criticism.
> 
> "Benny Morris says that Pappé's research is flecked with inaccuracies and characterized by distortions.[77] Ephraim Karsh refers to Pappé's assertion of a master plan by Jews to expel Arabs, as contrived."
Click to expand...



The Arabs shouldn't have started a war.

Yes, the Arabs thought they could slaughter the Jews, finish what Hitler started - but they were not prepared for a people who would fight back.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> They never had any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaffa: The Rise and Fall of an Agrarian City
> 
> "The expansion of Jaffa's citrus plantations was the outcome of both local and global influences.
> 
> "Locally, Arab farmers were able to create a new mutation of oranges, known as _shamouti_, with a sweet taste and thick peel that made it especially suitable for long distance export.
> 
> "This innovation, along with the opening up of new global export markets, contributed to Jaffa's bourgeoning citriculture.
> 
> "Between 1850 and 1880, the orange-grove area of Jaffa quadrupled.
> 
> "By the end of the century, orange groves became the most lucrative capital investments in the city, and citrus became Palestine's principal export."
> 
> *No Jews required.*
Click to expand...


That's some fine looking Ottoman land.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh. Plenty of room in Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> Maps of Palestine - PalestineRemix
> 
> "To create the State of Israel, Zionist forces attacked major Palestinian cities and destroyed some 530 villages.
> 
> *"Approximately 13,000 Palestinians were killed in 1948, with more than 750,000 expelled from their homes and becoming refugees – the climax of the Zionist movement’s ethnic cleansing of Palestine. *
> 
> "Today, the refugees and their descendants number more than seven million. Many still languish in refugee camps in neighbouring Arab countries, waiting to return to their homeland."
Click to expand...


War is hell.


----------



## georgephillip

fncceo said:


> Actually, every Palestinian citizen of Israel has the vote. There are far more Arab members of the Knesset than there are Native American members of Congress.


Actually most Palestinians living under Israeli law have no political sovereignty because only Jews are "Chosen."


----------



## georgephillip

fncceo said:


> Where Palestinians DON'T have the right to elect their own leaders is where they have political autonomy in The West Bank and Gaza. HAMAS and the Palestinian Authority are dictatorships that allow no such democracy.


Who controls the airspace over the West Bank and Gaza?
Who control coastal waters off Gaza?
There are roughly equal numbers of Jews and non-Jews living between the River and the sea. Every Jews has a right to cast a vote for those writing the (racist) laws they live under while less than 20% of non-Jews living under Jewish laws have a similar franchise.





"Some 4.5 million Palestinians live under an Israeli military regime in the West Bank and Gaza Strip, an occupation that has lasted for 49 of the state's 68-year history..."

In Israel, racism is the law


----------



## Uncensored2008

georgephillip said:


> Actually most Palestinians living under Israeli law have no political sovereignty because only Jews are "Chosen."



So go live under Sharia.

99% of the middle east is controlled by Muslims. There are plenty of places for Arabs to go and live as they like. 

You are just so greedy that you demand that last 1% be given to you as well.


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually most Palestinians living under Israeli law have no political sovereignty because only Jews are "Chosen."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So go live under Sharia.
> 
> 99% of the middle east is controlled by Muslims. There are plenty of places for Arabs to go and live as they like.
> 
> You are just so greedy that you demand that last 1% be given to you as well.
Click to expand...


Palestinians have their own unique culture and history. All Arab states are NOT alike.


----------



## GLASNOST

fncceo said:


> For those of you who aren't familiar with the origin of the phrase, the practice of referring to Jews as Semites (the root of the term antisemitism) began about 150 years ago in Germany (of course).
> 
> It was meant as an insult in that no matter how assimilated Jews in Europe were, they could never be part of European society because their bloodlines were Semitic.  They may LOOK like Europeans, but they could never really BE European.
> 
> Now, the same people who claimed Jews were too Semitic to live in Europe, claim that Jews are too European to live in Israel.
> 
> You have to admire the bald-facedness of it all.


That's OK. Sort of. In the U.S. it is considered racist to call a black man "black"  and it is also considered an insult to call a Pole "polak". For that matter, Americans avoid calling someone a "Jew" preferring to call them Jewish for fear of offending him. I say it is the one who shies away from saying "black" or "Jew" or "Polak" (the Polish term for Pole, by the way)  who's the racist.


----------



## rylah

georgephillip said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, every Palestinian citizen of Israel has the vote. There are far more Arab members of the Knesset than there are Native American members of Congress.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually most Palestinians living under Israeli law have no political sovereignty because only Jews are "Chosen."
Click to expand...

And all Jews living under Moroccan, Syrian, Lebanese laws have no political sovereignty,
because only Moroccans, Syrians and Lebanese are "Chosen".

Actually every sane nation considers itself "chosen",
a society that doesn't, has simply given up on its unique potential,
and thus naturally the right to sovereignty.

Do you want me to explain the math?
Look at Jews and all the empires they've seen fall.
Those all have been joking about the Jewish "choseness"...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*


Love it. We dominate your thoughts and dreams. We are your superiors. If you want Israel back, Islamist, then come and take it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

GLASNOST said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who aren't familiar with the origin of the phrase, the practice of referring to Jews as Semites (the root of the term antisemitism) began about 150 years ago in Germany (of course).
> 
> It was meant as an insult in that no matter how assimilated Jews in Europe were, they could never be part of European society because their bloodlines were Semitic.  They may LOOK like Europeans, but they could never really BE European.
> 
> Now, the same people who claimed Jews were too Semitic to live in Europe, claim that Jews are too European to live in Israel.
> 
> You have to admire the bald-facedness of it all.
> 
> 
> 
> That's OK. Sort of. In the U.S. it is considered racist to call a black man "black"  and it is also considered an insult to call a Pole "polak". For that matter, Americans avoid calling someone a "Jew" preferring to call them Jewish for fear of offending him. I say it is the one who shies away from saying "black" or "Jew" or "Polak" (the Polish term for Pole, by the way)  who's the racist.
Click to expand...

Feel free to call me a Jew. Doesn’t bother me one iota.


----------



## rylah

surada said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually most Palestinians living under Israeli law have no political sovereignty because only Jews are "Chosen."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So go live under Sharia.
> 
> 99% of the middle east is controlled by Muslims. There are plenty of places for Arabs to go and live as they like.
> 
> You are just so greedy that you demand that last 1% be given to you as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palestinians have their own unique culture and history. All Arab states are NOT alike.
Click to expand...


They're indeed a unique charade.
In that the vast majority of those you call "Palestinians",
can't even pronounce _"P-alestine"_ without learning a foreign language.


----------



## GLASNOST

rylah said:


> ..... all Jews living under Moroccan, Syrian, Lebanese laws have no political sovereignty ...


I do not believe that is true.


rylah said:


> Those all have been joking about the Jewish "choseness"...


Being "chosen" (as far as the Judaic expression is concerned) has nothing to do with Jews being given special favours. The opposite is the case as in the life of Orthodox Jews who live a difficult life by orthodox rules.



rylah said:


> In that the vast majority of those you call "Palestinians",
> can't even pronounce _"P-alestine"_ without learning a foreign language.


Of course. Palestine is an English (European) word. In Arabic, it is called  "Filastin".


----------



## GLASNOST

AzogtheDefiler said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... In the U.S. it is considered racist to call a black man "black"  and it is also considered an insult to call a Pole "polak". For that matter, Americans avoid calling someone a "Jew" preferring to call them Jewish for fear of offending him. I say it is the one who shies away from saying "black" or "Jew" or "Polak" (the Polish term for Pole, by the way)  who's the racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to call me a Jew. Doesn’t bother me one iota.
Click to expand...

I have no problem with it. I am no racist or anti-semite. "Black". "Polak". "Jew". You see, it's no problem for me.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

GLASNOST said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... In the U.S. it is considered racist to call a black man "black"  and it is also considered an insult to call a Pole "polak". For that matter, Americans avoid calling someone a "Jew" preferring to call them Jewish for fear of offending him. I say it is the one who shies away from saying "black" or "Jew" or "Polak" (the Polish term for Pole, by the way)  who's the racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to call me a Jew. Doesn’t bother me one iota.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no problem with it. I am no racist or anti-semite. "Black". "Polak". "Jew". You see, it's no problem for me.
Click to expand...

Correct. Stereotyping and joking is part of life. Try your best not to offend someone. Try even harder not to be offended. If we all lived by that motto it would be a better world.


----------



## rylah

GLASNOST said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... all Jews living under Moroccan, Syrian, Lebanese laws have no political sovereignty ...
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe that is true.
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those all have been joking about the Jewish "choseness"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being "chosen" (as far as the Judaic expression is concerned) has nothing to do with Jews being given special favours. The opposite is the case as in the life of Orthodox Jews who live a difficult life by orthodox rules.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure this is even an expression from the Bible,
I see it rather more from westerners used in derogatory manner,
so probably a more Christian interpretation of the actual terms at hand.

But if You actually read the book, it's Israel who chose G-d in a blink of an eye,
when others were asking questions and eventually refused,
and then G-d made Israel His 'Am Segulah'.

The expression "'Am Segulah" means a nation of a special character,
which is exactly what I was saying - every nation has its unique character.


----------



## GLASNOST

AzogtheDefiler said:


> .... Try your best not to offend someone. Try even harder not to be offended.


I agree with the second part but not with the first part.


AzogtheDefiler said:


> If we all lived by that motto it would be a better world.


Probably, yes, but there are always people who want to capitalize on any situation such as racism and guns and politics, fear, etc. They are always  .....  for their own advantages such as monetary gains or entertainment or making themselves seem better than others.


----------



## rylah

GLASNOST said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... In the U.S. it is considered racist to call a black man "black"  and it is also considered an insult to call a Pole "polak". For that matter, Americans avoid calling someone a "Jew" preferring to call them Jewish for fear of offending him. I say it is the one who shies away from saying "black" or "Jew" or "Polak" (the Polish term for Pole, by the way)  who's the racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to call me a Jew. Doesn’t bother me one iota.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no problem with it. I am no racist or anti-semite. "Black". "Polak". "Jew". You see, it's no problem for me.
Click to expand...

'Jew' is the correct literary form.
'Polak' sounds like a derogatory change, but I don't know, maybe I'm wrong.

Don't You think "Black" is racist?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

GLASNOST said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... Try your best not to offend someone. Try even harder not to be offended.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the second part but not with the first part.
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we all lived by that motto it would be a better world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably, yes, but there are always people who want to capitalize on any situation such as racism and guns and politics, fear, etc. They are always  .....  for their own advantages such as monetary gains or entertainment or making themselves seem better than others.
Click to expand...

Those people are called assholes.


----------



## GLASNOST

GLASNOST said:


> Being "chosen" (as far as the Judaic expression is concerned) has nothing to do with Jews being given special favours. The opposite is the case as in the life of Orthodox Jews who live a difficult life by orthodox rules.





rylah said:


> I'm not sure this is even an expression from the Bible ....


I think it is but actually, it is more that Jews chose G_d because he approached two other peoples prior who refused to accept. 



rylah said:


> I see it rather more from westerners used in derogatory manner, so probably a more Christian interpretation of the actual terms at hand.


They use it derogatorily because they feel threatened because Judaism is the "original" belief if you know what I mean. Christianity is simply Jews who got tired of waiting so they made up a phoney Messiah and changed all the rules and prophecies. They are still *ad hoc* frantically trying to connect the dots when so many of them are missing. They still cannot explain one G_d but three, eating meat on Friday, why they take off their hat rather than put one on, and that the Jews had killed Jesus (never mind the Romans) yet he was supposed to _"die for our sins"._ Christianity consists of much too much superstition and contradictions. 



rylah said:


> But if You actually read the book, it's Israel who chose G-d in a blink of an eye, when others were asking questions and eventually refused, and then G-d made Israel His 'Am Segulah'.


Yes.


----------



## GLASNOST

rylah said:


> 'Jew' is the correct literary form.


Yes.


rylah said:


> 'Polak' sounds like a derogatory change, but I don't know, maybe I'm wrong.


How do you say "Pole" (a polish person) in the polish language? answer: "Polak"



rylah said:


> Don't You think "Black" is racist?


No. Why should it be? Is the term "white" a racist term?

Here's the problem. If you think Jews or Poles or blacks are shit people (insert your own favourite nasty word) then you think calling them "Jews", "Polaks", and "black" is an insult. In your eyes, you think they ought to be ashamed of who they are.


----------



## GLASNOST

AzogtheDefiler said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....  there are always people who want to capitalize on any situation such as racism and guns and politics, fear, etc. They are always  .....  for their own advantages such as monetary gains or entertainment or making themselves seem better than others.
> 
> 
> 
> Those people are called assholes.
Click to expand...

Unless they are women in which case they are called assholettes.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

GLASNOST said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....  there are always people who want to capitalize on any situation such as racism and guns and politics, fear, etc. They are always  .....  for their own advantages such as monetary gains or entertainment or making themselves seem better than others.
> 
> 
> 
> Those people are called assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless they are women in which case they are called assholettes.
Click to expand...

Depends on how they identify


----------



## GLASNOST

AzogtheDefiler said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....  there are always people who want to capitalize on any situation such as racism and guns and politics, fear, etc. They are always  .....  for their own advantages such as monetary gains or entertainment or making themselves seem better than others.
> 
> 
> 
> Those people are called assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless they are women in which case they are called assholettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on how they identify
Click to expand...

Oh, you mean all of that "fluid" crap I've heard so much about lately? Like transholes & transholettes?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

GLASNOST said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....  there are always people who want to capitalize on any situation such as racism and guns and politics, fear, etc. They are always  .....  for their own advantages such as monetary gains or entertainment or making themselves seem better than others.
> 
> 
> 
> Those people are called assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless they are women in which case they are called assholettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on how they identify
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, you mean all of that "fluid" crap I've heard so much about lately? Like transholes & transholettes?
Click to expand...

Bingo!


----------



## surada

GLASNOST said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... all Jews living under Moroccan, Syrian, Lebanese laws have no political sovereignty ...
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe that is true.
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those all have been joking about the Jewish "choseness"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being "chosen" (as far as the Judaic expression is concerned) has nothing to do with Jews being given special favours. The opposite is the case as in the life of Orthodox Jews who live a difficult life by orthodox rules.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> In that the vast majority of those you call "Palestinians",
> can't even pronounce _"P-alestine"_ without learning a foreign language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course. Palestine is an English (European) word. In Arabic, it is called  "Filastin".
Click to expand...


I favor Fellahin.





__





						Palestine Jewish Colonization Association - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Every Jews has a right to cast a vote



That's awful!!

How many muslims in the nations surrounding Israel have the right to cast a vote?


----------



## rylah

GLASNOST said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Jew' is the correct literary form.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Polak' sounds like a derogatory change, but I don't know, maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you say "Pole" (a polish person) in the polish language? answer: "Polak"
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't You think "Black" is racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Why should it be? Is the term "white" a racist term?
> 
> Here's the problem. If you think Jews or Poles or blacks are shit people (insert your own favourite nasty word) then you think calling them "Jews", "Polaks", and "black" is an insult. In your eyes, you think they ought to be ashamed of who they are.
Click to expand...


Ok, I didn't know "Polak" was the correct form in Polish.

But that's different from calling people by their perceived skin color.
I do perceive "white people" and "black" as fundamentally racist terms.

And frankly I can't fathom how in America You open the TV,
and it's "asian", "black", "hispanic", "white" all day long just like that in the open.


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every Jews has a right to cast a vote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's awful!!
> 
> How many muslims in the nations surrounding Israel have the right to cast a vote?
Click to expand...


Every country doesn't have to have  American style government, traditions, culture or heritage.


----------



## rylah

surada said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... all Jews living under Moroccan, Syrian, Lebanese laws have no political sovereignty ...
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe that is true.
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those all have been joking about the Jewish "choseness"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being "chosen" (as far as the Judaic expression is concerned) has nothing to do with Jews being given special favours. The opposite is the case as in the life of Orthodox Jews who live a difficult life by orthodox rules.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> In that the vast majority of those you call "Palestinians",
> can't even pronounce _"P-alestine"_ without learning a foreign language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course. Palestine is an English (European) word. In Arabic, it is called  "Filastin".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I favor Fellahin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine Jewish Colonization Association - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
Click to expand...


For what?
Bringing black goats into the region and destroying the fauna?
Or for turning the place into the most neglected land in the whole Caliphate?

The land knows her true children, and it immediately flourished when they returned,
and she has definitely kept the best of her fruits for Israel.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every Jews has a right to cast a vote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's awful!!
> 
> How many muslims in the nations surrounding Israel have the right to cast a vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every country doesn't have to have  American style government, traditions, culture or heritage.
Click to expand...


So.....zero muslims in the nations surrounding Israel have the right to cast a vote?


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every Jews has a right to cast a vote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's awful!!
> 
> How many muslims in the nations surrounding Israel have the right to cast a vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every country doesn't have to have  American style government, traditions, culture or heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So.....zero muslims in the nations surrounding Israel have the right to cast a vote?
Click to expand...


They vote in Syria and Iraq for what that's worth.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every Jews has a right to cast a vote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's awful!!
> 
> How many muslims in the nations surrounding Israel have the right to cast a vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every country doesn't have to have  American style government, traditions, culture or heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So.....zero muslims in the nations surrounding Israel have the right to cast a vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They vote in Syria and Iraq for what that's worth.
Click to expand...


Exactly.


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> That is a Jewish soldier of the of the idf !!
> What weapon is he using


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> Let's ignore all of that. The important thing to focus on is that supplying vaccine saves Palestinian lives and that makes it exceedingly clear that Russia is supporting terrorism! Oh! My god!


And then it's only a matter of time before the ruble becomes the global reserve currency.


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> Indians aren't attacking us non-stop. Pals should do the same.


Tell the Jews in Israel who are stealing Palestinian land and water and using Palestinian children for target practice to stop their terrori$t attack$.


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> As long as it's not one of those retard Pals, it's all good.


No problem.




‘Radical left?’ Try again. On Israel, VP-elect Harris may be to right of Biden


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> Don't know who that is or what you're trying to say. Please try again soon.


*You suggested Palestinians should know when they are beaten. The short answer is they will never accept that fate; therefore, your advice would be more useful if offered to the racist Jews of Israel:*

Even AIPAC was alarmed by rise of Israeli racist party in 2019. Now, who cares! – Mondoweiss

"The Times of Israel tells us what Otzma Yehudit — Jewish Power — believes in.



> "It supports encouraging emigration of non-Jews from Israel *and expelling Palestinians and Arab Israelis who refuse to declare loyalty to Israel and accept diminished status *in an expanded Jewish state, whose sovereignty would extend throughout the West Bank."


----------



## Death Angel

georgephillip said:


> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*


It is the Land of Israel. Arabs have their own damned land


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Option C, boot the Pals over to Jordan or Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> *Jewish Powe*r
> 
> Even AIPAC was alarmed by rise of Israeli racist party in 2019. Now, who cares! – Mondoweiss
> 
> "The Times of Israel tells us what Otzma Yehudit — Jewish Power — believes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It supports encouraging emigration of non-Jews from Israel and expelling Palestinians and Arab Israelis who refuse to declare loyalty to Israel and accept diminished status in an expanded Jewish state, whose sovereignty would extend throughout the West Bank."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 458550
Click to expand...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Option C, boot the Pals over to Jordan or Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> *Jewish Powe*r
> 
> Even AIPAC was alarmed by rise of Israeli racist party in 2019. Now, who cares! – Mondoweiss
> 
> "The Times of Israel tells us what Otzma Yehudit — Jewish Power — believes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It supports encouraging emigration of non-Jews from Israel and expelling Palestinians and Arab Israelis who refuse to declare loyalty to Israel and accept diminished status in an expanded Jewish state, whose sovereignty would extend throughout the West Bank."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 458550
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Georgie may I ask why you care when you live in America?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's ignore all of that. The important thing to focus on is that supplying vaccine saves Palestinian lives and that makes it exceedingly clear that Russia is supporting terrorism! Oh! My god!
> 
> 
> 
> And then it's only a matter of time before the ruble becomes the global reserve currency.
Click to expand...

You have lost your mind. Truly. You need to pray more to Allah.


----------



## georgephillip

fncceo said:


> OFFS, not that Khazar chestnut again.
> 
> Look, I don't mind you Jew haters. I like it when you're out in the open and easy to identify.
> 
> But, for the sake of everyone's amusement, try and come up with some original material.







Israeli Historian: Palestinians Are Biological Descendants of Bible’s Jews – Mondoweiss

"The most significant mass conversion occurred in the 8th century, in the massive Khazar kingdom between the Black and Caspian seas. 

"The expansion of Judaism from the Caucasus into modern Ukraine created a multiplicity of communities, many of which retreated from the 13th century Mongol invasions into eastern Europe. 

"There, with Jews from the Slavic lands to the south and from what is now modern  Germany, they formed the basis of Yiddish culture…"


----------



## georgephillip

fncceo said:


> For those of you who aren't familiar with the origin of the phrase, the practice of referring to Jews as Semites (the root of the term antisemitism) began about 150 years ago in Germany (of course).
> 
> It was meant as an insult in that no matter how assimilated Jews in Europe were, they could never be part of European society because their bloodlines were Semitic.  They may LOOK like Europeans, but they could never really BE European.
> 
> Now, the same people who claimed Jews were too Semitic to live in Europe, claim that Jews are too European to live in Israel.
> 
> You have to admire the bald-facedness of it all.


The Frozen Chosen?




Have you put on tefillin in Antarctica yet?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Tell the Jews in Israel who are stealing Palestinian land and water



When did Palestinians get either? Link?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

AzogtheDefiler said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Option C, boot the Pals over to Jordan or Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> *Jewish Powe*r
> 
> Even AIPAC was alarmed by rise of Israeli racist party in 2019. Now, who cares! – Mondoweiss
> 
> "The Times of Israel tells us what Otzma Yehudit — Jewish Power — believes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It supports encouraging emigration of non-Jews from Israel and expelling Palestinians and Arab Israelis who refuse to declare loyalty to Israel and accept diminished status in an expanded Jewish state, whose sovereignty would extend throughout the West Bank."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 458550
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Georgie may I ask why you care when you live in America?
Click to expand...


Because he's a failure.....the Jews did it.


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell the Jews in Israel who are stealing Palestinian land and water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did Palestinians get either? Link?
Click to expand...


They were given a specific piece of land and plotted for a decade to launch  the 1967 war because they wanted MORE land  and water. Read Moshe Dayan.


----------



## surada

*What was that idiocy about "black goats"? Its so damned stupid and I can't go back and find the post.*


----------



## fncceo

surada said:


> plotted for a decade to launch the 1967 war



How did they get President Nasser of Egypt and all the other Arab nations to start it?

_"The armies of Egypt, Jordan, Syria and Lebanon are poised on the borders of Israel . . . . to face the challenge, while standing behind us are the armies of Iraq, Algeria, Kuwait, Sudan and the whole Arab nation. This act will astound the world. Today they will know that the Arabs are arranged for battle, the critical hour has arrived. We have reached the stage of serious action and not declarations." – Nasser, May, 30, 1967 after signing a defense pact with Jordan's King Hussein _


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell the Jews in Israel who are stealing Palestinian land and water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did Palestinians get either? Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were given a specific piece of land and plotted for a decade to launch  the 1967 war because they wanted MORE land  and water. Read Moshe Dayan.
Click to expand...


*They were given a specific piece of land  *

The Palestinians?


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell the Jews in Israel who are stealing Palestinian land and water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did Palestinians get either? Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were given a specific piece of land and plotted for a decade to launch  the 1967 war because they wanted MORE land  and water. Read Moshe Dayan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The European refugees.
> 
> *They were given a specific piece of land  *
> 
> The Palestinians?
Click to expand...


----------



## georgephillip

Uncensored2008 said:


> Yes, the Arabs thought they could slaughter the Jews, finish what Hitler started - but they were not prepared for a people who would fight back.


*The Arab intervention prevented Jews from occupying the West Bank until 1967.*

1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia

"During the 'long seminar', a meeting of Ben-Gurion with his chief advisors in January 1948, *the main point was that it was desirable to 'transfer' as many Arabs as possible out of Jewish territory, and the discussion focussed mainly on the implementation.[18]:63 *

"The experience gained in a number of attacks in February 1948, notably those on Qisarya and Sa'sa', was used in the development of a plan detailing how enemy population centers should be handled.[18]:82 

"According to Pappé, plan Dalet was the master plan for the expulsion of the Palestinians.[18].:82 

"However, according to Gelber, Plan Dalet instructions were: In case of resistance, the population of conquered villages was to be expelled outside the borders of the Jewish state. If no resistance was met, the residents could stay put, under military rule."


----------



## surada

fncceo said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> plotted for a decade to launch the 1967 war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did they get President Nasser of Egypt and all the other Arab nations to start it?
> 
> _"The armies of Egypt, Jordan, Syria and Lebanon are poised on the borders of Israel . . . . to face the challenge, while standing behind us are the armies of Iraq, Algeria, Kuwait, Sudan and the whole Arab nation. This act will astound the world. Today they will know that the Arabs are arranged for battle, the critical hour has arrived. We have reached the stage of serious action and not declarations." – Nasser, May, 30, 1967 after signing a defense pact with Jordan's King Hussein _
Click to expand...



They didn't... The Egyptian Army was deployed in Yemen when the Israelis  attacked.. Read Moshe Dayan.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> That's some fine looking Ottoman land.


Muslim land.


----------



## georgephillip

Uncensored2008 said:


> 99% of the middle east is controlled by Muslims. There are plenty of places for Arabs to go and live as they like.
> 
> You are just so greedy that you demand that last 1% be given to you as well.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's some fine looking Ottoman land.
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim land.
Click to expand...


Still?


----------



## fncceo

surada said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> plotted for a decade to launch the 1967 war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did they get President Nasser of Egypt and all the other Arab nations to start it?
> 
> _"The armies of Egypt, Jordan, Syria and Lebanon are poised on the borders of Israel . . . . to face the challenge, while standing behind us are the armies of Iraq, Algeria, Kuwait, Sudan and the whole Arab nation. This act will astound the world. Today they will know that the Arabs are arranged for battle, the critical hour has arrived. We have reached the stage of serious action and not declarations." – Nasser, May, 30, 1967 after signing a defense pact with Jordan's King Hussein _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't... The Egyptian Army was deployed in Yemen when the Israelis  attacked.. Read Moshe Dayan.
Click to expand...


How clever of the Israelis ... they went all the way to Yemen to capture thousands of Egyptian soldiers.


----------



## fncceo

georgephillip said:


> View attachment 458764



There is no apartheid and Jewish refugees have already returned.

When the occupation ends is totally up to the Palestinians.  They merely have to accept a peace deal with Israel (like every other Arab state has done).


----------



## fncceo

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's some fine looking Ottoman land.
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim land.
Click to expand...


Yes, the Ottomans were Muslims ... just not fanatical ones.


----------



## fncceo

*"With the closing of the Gulf of Akaba, Israel is faced with two alternatives either of which will destroy it; it will either be strangled to death by the Arab military and economic boycott, or it will perish by the fire of the Arab forces encompassing it from the South from the North and from the East."*

Radio Cairo - May 30, 1967


----------



## georgephillip

rylah said:


> And all Jews living under Moroccan, Syrian, Lebanese laws have no political sovereignty,
> because only Moroccans, Syrians and Lebanese are "Chosen".


How many Jews living under Moroccan, Syrian, or Lebanese laws are having the land and water stolen by non-Jews? What's the math on the number of Jewish children murdered or incarcerated by Moroccan, Syrian, or Lebanese state authorities?


----------



## fncceo

*"All of the Arab armies now surround Israel. The UAR, Iraq, Syria, Jordan, Yemen, Lebanon, Algeria, Sudan, and Kuwait. ... There is no difference between one Arab people and another, no difference between one Arab army and another." *

– King Hussein of Jordan, after signing the pact with Egypt May 30*, *1967


----------



## surada

georgephillip said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the Arabs thought they could slaughter the Jews, finish what Hitler started - but they were not prepared for a people who would fight back.
> 
> 
> 
> *The Arab intervention prevented Jews from occupying the West Bank until 1967.*
> 
> 1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia
> 
> "During the 'long seminar', a meeting of Ben-Gurion with his chief advisors in January 1948, *the main point was that it was desirable to 'transfer' as many Arabs as possible out of Jewish territory, and the discussion focussed mainly on the implementation.[18]:63 *
> 
> "The experience gained in a number of attacks in February 1948, notably those on Qisarya and Sa'sa', was used in the development of a plan detailing how enemy population centers should be handled.[18]:82
> 
> "According to Pappé, plan Dalet was the master plan for the expulsion of the Palestinians.[18].:82
> 
> "However, according to Gelber, Plan Dalet instructions were: In case of resistance, the population of conquered villages was to be expelled outside the borders of the Jewish state. If no resistance was met, the residents could stay put, under military rule."
Click to expand...


In 1950 Chaim Weizmann approached Ibn Saud and ARAMCO to relocate the rest of the Palestinians to Arabia to work on TAPLINE which would have meant taking jobs from Saudis. And, there were already about 50,000 Palestinians working in Arabia in the Eastern Province.

They turned him down. The Zionists were looking for someone else to solve their problem.

It was just a couple of years after that I visited the Palestinians refugee camp on the outskirts of Beirut. They turned the ME upside down and they still wanted more land and water.


----------



## surada

georgephillip said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> And all Jews living under Moroccan, Syrian, Lebanese laws have no political sovereignty,
> because only Moroccans, Syrians and Lebanese are "Chosen".
> 
> 
> 
> How many Jews living under Moroccan, Syrian, or Lebanese laws are having the land and water stolen by non-Jews? What's the math on the number of Jewish children murdered or incarcerated by Moroccan, Syrian, or Lebanese state authorities?
Click to expand...


By 1973 most of the Jews living in Libya and Morocco had left.


----------



## surada

fncceo said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> plotted for a decade to launch the 1967 war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did they get President Nasser of Egypt and all the other Arab nations to start it?
> 
> _"The armies of Egypt, Jordan, Syria and Lebanon are poised on the borders of Israel . . . . to face the challenge, while standing behind us are the armies of Iraq, Algeria, Kuwait, Sudan and the whole Arab nation. This act will astound the world. Today they will know that the Arabs are arranged for battle, the critical hour has arrived. We have reached the stage of serious action and not declarations." – Nasser, May, 30, 1967 after signing a defense pact with Jordan's King Hussein _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't... The Egyptian Army was deployed in Yemen when the Israelis  attacked.. Read Moshe Dayan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How clever of the Israelis ... they went all the way to Yemen to capture thousands of Egyptian soldiers.
> 
> View attachment 458765
Click to expand...


No stupid. Egypt was fighting on the side of the Communists in Yemen against the Saudis who were fighting for the Monarchists. The Yemen civil war lasted about 6 years. In fact, just before Israel bombed Egypt, Nasser had called for a summit to resolve the issue over the Straits of Tiran.

They had screwed the pooch with Operation Susannah to blow up Americans and blame the Palestinians. Before their false flag was exposed  Eisenhower withdrew financing for the Aswan Dam driving the Egyptians into the arms of the Soviets... which in turn lead to the Suez Crisis.. and a whole new chokepoint for transporting oil to the US and Europe.


----------



## georgephillip

rylah said:


> Actually every sane nation considers itself "chosen",
> a society that doesn't, has simply given up on its unique potential,
> and thus naturally the right to sovereignty.


*Which other sane nation has this...*

Law of Return - Wikipedia

"The *Law of Return* (Hebrew: חֹוק הַשְׁבוּת‎, _ḥok ha-shvūt_) is an Israeli law, passed on 5 July 1950, which gives Jews the right to come and live in Israel and to gain Israeli citizenship.[1] Section 1 of the Law of Return declares:

"every Jew has the right to come to this country as an _oleh_ [immigrant]."


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell the Jews in Israel who are stealing Palestinian land and water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did Palestinians get either? Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were given a specific piece of land and plotted for a decade to launch  the 1967 war because they wanted MORE land  and water. Read Moshe Dayan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The European refugees.
> 
> *They were given a specific piece of land  *
> 
> The Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Which specific piece? And which piece was given to the Palestinians?


----------



## surada

fncceo said:


> *"With the closing of the Gulf of Akaba, Israel is faced with two alternatives either of which will destroy it; it will either be strangled to death by the Arab military and economic boycott, or it will perish by the fire of the Arab forces encompassing it from the South from the North and from the East."*
> 
> Radio Cairo - May 30, 1967



No Israel flagged ship had passed thru the Straits of Tiran  for14 months BEFORE Nasser closed it to the Israelis.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> plotted for a decade to launch the 1967 war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did they get President Nasser of Egypt and all the other Arab nations to start it?
> 
> _"The armies of Egypt, Jordan, Syria and Lebanon are poised on the borders of Israel . . . . to face the challenge, while standing behind us are the armies of Iraq, Algeria, Kuwait, Sudan and the whole Arab nation. This act will astound the world. Today they will know that the Arabs are arranged for battle, the critical hour has arrived. We have reached the stage of serious action and not declarations." – Nasser, May, 30, 1967 after signing a defense pact with Jordan's King Hussein _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't... The Egyptian Army was deployed in Yemen when the Israelis  attacked.. Read Moshe Dayan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How clever of the Israelis ... they went all the way to Yemen to capture thousands of Egyptian soldiers.
> 
> View attachment 458765
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No stupid. Egypt was fighting on the side of the Communists in Yemen against the Saudis who were fighting for the Monarchists. The Yemen civil war lasted about 6 years. In fact, just before Israel bombed Egypt, Nasser had called for a summit to resolve the issue over the Straits of Tiran.
> 
> They had screwed the pooch with Operation Susannah to blow up Americans and blame the Palestinians. Before their false flag was exposed  Eisenhower withdrew financing for the Aswan Dam driving the Egyptians into the arms of the Soviets... which in turn lead to the Suez Crisis.. and a whole new chokepoint for transporting oil to the US and Europe.
Click to expand...

*
 Nasser had called for a summit to resolve the issue over the Straits of Tiran. *

What issue?


----------



## fncceo

surada said:


> Nasser had called for a summit to resolve the issue over the Straits of Tiran.



*"We are now ready to confront Israel .... The issue now at hand is not the Gulf of Aqaba, the Straits of Tiran, or the withdrawal of UNEF, but the ... aggression which took place in Palestine ... with the collaboration of Britain and the United States." *

– Nasser, June 2, 1967


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell the Jews in Israel who are stealing Palestinian land and water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did Palestinians get either? Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were given a specific piece of land and plotted for a decade to launch  the 1967 war because they wanted MORE land  and water. Read Moshe Dayan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The European refugees.
> 
> *They were given a specific piece of land  *
> 
> The Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which specific piece? And which piece was given to the Palestinians?
Click to expand...


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Love it. We dominate your thoughts and dreams. We are your superiors. If you want Israel back, Islamist, then come and take it.


You're legends in your own minds




79 percent of right-wingers believe Jews are the chosen people. Are you for real?


----------



## fncceo

surada said:


>



If you recall, the Arab League (in which the Palestinians were not voting members) rejected that partition plan on behalf of The Palestinians.


----------



## surada




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell the Jews in Israel who are stealing Palestinian land and water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did Palestinians get either? Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were given a specific piece of land and plotted for a decade to launch  the 1967 war because they wanted MORE land  and water. Read Moshe Dayan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The European refugees.
> 
> *They were given a specific piece of land  *
> 
> The Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which specific piece? And which piece was given to the Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Arabs were given land in 1947? 
What about the Palestinians, were they given any?


----------



## surada

fncceo said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you recall, the Arab League (in which the Palestinians were not voting members) rejected that partition plan on behalf of The Palestinians.
Click to expand...


That was probably  a mistake, but consider  what you would have done if your population had doubled in 15 years with foreign immigrants and then your were forced to accept another 500,000 who were willing to give you a little piece of your home for 2000 years.


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell the Jews in Israel who are stealing Palestinian land and water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did Palestinians get either? Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were given a specific piece of land and plotted for a decade to launch  the 1967 war because they wanted MORE land  and water. Read Moshe Dayan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The European refugees.
> 
> *They were given a specific piece of land  *
> 
> The Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which specific piece? And which piece was given to the Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs were given land in 1947?
> What about the Palestinians, were they given any?
Click to expand...


Let's try this again.


----------



## Uncensored2008

georgephillip said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 99% of the middle east is controlled by Muslims. There are plenty of places for Arabs to go and live as they like.
> 
> You are just so greedy that you demand that last 1% be given to you as well.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 458764
Click to expand...


99% just isn't enough for you Muzzie Beasts.

Greedy fuckers.


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell the Jews in Israel who are stealing Palestinian land and water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did Palestinians get either? Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were given a specific piece of land and plotted for a decade to launch  the 1967 war because they wanted MORE land  and water. Read Moshe Dayan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The European refugees.
> 
> *They were given a specific piece of land  *
> 
> The Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which specific piece? And which piece was given to the Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs were given land in 1947?
> What about the Palestinians, were they given any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's try this again.
Click to expand...


You realize that we all know the ENTIRE map is Ottoman "Palestine," right?

You're not actually tricking anyone.


----------



## fncceo

surada said:


> That was probably a mistake



A huge one.  And a mistake which The Palestinians have doubled-down on for 70 years.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love it. We dominate your thoughts and dreams. We are your superiors. If you want Israel back, Islamist, then come and take it.
> 
> 
> 
> You're legends in your own minds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 79 percent of right-wingers believe Jews are the chosen people. Are you for real?
Click to expand...

You used the word “chosen” not I. So Islamist why can’t you take Israel? No balls?


----------



## surada

fncceo said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was probably a mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A huge one.  And a mistake which The Palestinians have doubled-down on for 70 years.
Click to expand...


The Israelis don't want peace.. They want more land.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell the Jews in Israel who are stealing Palestinian land and water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did Palestinians get either? Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were given a specific piece of land and plotted for a decade to launch  the 1967 war because they wanted MORE land  and water. Read Moshe Dayan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The European refugees.
> 
> *They were given a specific piece of land  *
> 
> The Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which specific piece? And which piece was given to the Palestinians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs were given land in 1947?
> What about the Palestinians, were they given any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's try this again.
Click to expand...


Arabs were given land in 1947?
What about the Palestinians, were they given any?


----------



## fncceo

surada said:


> The Israelis don't want peace.. They want more land.



Are you basing that on the fact that Israel is half the size today as it was in 1968?


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> That's awful!!


*So's this*

"The Jewish Colonization Association (JCA or ICA) was founded by Bavarian philanthropist Baron Maurice de Hirsch in 1891 to help Jews from Russia and Romania to settle in Argentina.[1][2] 

"Baron de Hirsch died in 1896 and thereafter the JCA began to also assist the Jewish settlement in Palestine.[2] 

"At the end of 1899 Edmond James de Rothschild transferred title to his colonies in Palestine plus fifteen million francs to the JCA. 

"In 1924 the JCA branch dealing with colonies in Palestine was reorganised by Baron de Rothschild as the Palestine Jewish Colonization Association,[1][3] under the direction of his son James Armand de Rothschild.[4]"

Palestine Jewish Colonization Association - Wikipedia


----------



## fncceo

georgephillip said:


> *So's this*
> 
> "The Jewish Colonization Association (JCA or ICA) was founded by Bavarian philanthropist Baron Maurice de Hirsch in 1891 to help Jews from Russia and Romania to settle in Argentina.[1][2]
> 
> "Baron de Hirsch died in 1896 and thereafter the JCA began to also assist the Jewish settlement in Palestine.[2]
> 
> "At the end of 1899 Edmond James de Rothschild transferred title to his colonies in Palestine plus fifteen million francs to the JCA.
> 
> "In 1924 the JCA branch dealing with colonies in Palestine was reorganised by Baron de Rothschild as the Palestine Jewish Colonization Association,[1][3] under the direction of his son James Armand de Rothschild.[4]"
> 
> Palestine Jewish Colonization Association - Wikipedia



Imagine the horror ... Jews moving to their ancestral homeland, where Jews have lived continuously for 4,000 years!


----------



## georgephillip

Death Angel said:


> t is the Land of Israel. Arabs have their own damned land


Are you Chosen?


----------



## fncceo

georgephillip said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> t is the Land of Israel. Arabs have their own damned land
> 
> 
> 
> Are you Chosen?
Click to expand...


I see you love poorly written fiction

I'm sure you've already read 'Protocols of the Elders of Zion and Mein Kampf'


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's awful!!
> 
> 
> 
> *So's this*
> 
> "The Jewish Colonization Association (JCA or ICA) was founded by Bavarian philanthropist Baron Maurice de Hirsch in 1891 to help Jews from Russia and Romania to settle in Argentina.[1][2]
> 
> "Baron de Hirsch died in 1896 and thereafter the JCA began to also assist the Jewish settlement in Palestine.[2]
> 
> "At the end of 1899 Edmond James de Rothschild transferred title to his colonies in Palestine plus fifteen million francs to the JCA.
> 
> "In 1924 the JCA branch dealing with colonies in Palestine was reorganised by Baron de Rothschild as the Palestine Jewish Colonization Association,[1][3] under the direction of his son James Armand de Rothschild.[4]"
> 
> Palestine Jewish Colonization Association - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


*in 1891  *

130 years later, you're still whining about Arab failures. But no voting in Arab nations is ok. DURR.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> they wanted MORE land and water.



They're literally the only people in history who want MORE land and water, eh?


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Georgie may I ask why you care when you live in America?


For the same reason my parents cared about Nazis.




What do you care about?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Georgie may I ask why you care when you live in America?
> 
> 
> 
> For the same reason my parents cared about Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you care about?
Click to expand...

Your parents didn’t care. I care about my family. Duh. If you think I am a Nazi, come and take me out. A Jewish Nazi? You’re a fucking moron.


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> they wanted MORE land and water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're literally the only people in history who want MORE land and water, eh?
Click to expand...


That's your excuse for what they  have done?






						Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
					

Atlantic Unbound: The Atlantic Monthly Magazine Online



					www.theatlantic.com
				





As originally published in
The Atlantic Monthly
July 1920


Zionist Aspirations in Palestine
by Anstruther Mackay

I
THAT the Jews, once a powerful tribe and perhaps almost a nation, should, after the lapse of so many centuries, cherish aspirations to become a modern nation with a country of their own, is both commendable and romantic. But to-day, and indeed in all ages, aspirations must be made to fit in with hard facts. I propose in this article to discuss the question from a historical and practical standpoint, without sentiment in favor of either Jew or Arab, among both of which parties I have many friends.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> they wanted MORE land and water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're literally the only people in history who want MORE land and water, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your excuse for what they  have done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
> 
> 
> Atlantic Unbound: The Atlantic Monthly Magazine Online
> 
> 
> 
> www.theatlantic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As originally published in
> The Atlantic Monthly
> July 1920
> 
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine
> by Anstruther Mackay
> 
> I
> THAT the Jews, once a powerful tribe and perhaps almost a nation, should, after the lapse of so many centuries, cherish aspirations to become a modern nation with a country of their own, is both commendable and romantic. But to-day, and indeed in all ages, aspirations must be made to fit in with hard facts. I propose in this article to discuss the question from a historical and practical standpoint, without sentiment in favor of either Jew or Arab, among both of which parties I have many friends.
Click to expand...


*That's your excuse for what they have done? *

No, that's me mocking your moronic claim.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you recall, the Arab League (in which the Palestinians were not voting members) rejected that partition plan on behalf of The Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was probably  a mistake, but consider  what you would have done if your population had doubled in 15 years with foreign immigrants and then your were forced to accept another 500,000 who were willing to give you a little piece of your home for 2000 years.
Click to expand...


*what you would have done if your population had doubled in 15 years*

"Your" population?

*and then your were forced to accept another 500,000*

They weren't coming to Arab land, the Ottomans lost the land, remember?

*who were willing to give you a little piece of your home for 2000 years.*

The Arabs were free to move to Arabia.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> they wanted MORE land and water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're literally the only people in history who want MORE land and water, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your excuse for what they  have done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
> 
> 
> Atlantic Unbound: The Atlantic Monthly Magazine Online
> 
> 
> 
> www.theatlantic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As originally published in
> The Atlantic Monthly
> July 1920
> 
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine
> by Anstruther Mackay
> 
> I
> THAT the Jews, once a powerful tribe and perhaps almost a nation, should, after the lapse of so many centuries, cherish aspirations to become a modern nation with a country of their own, is both commendable and romantic. But to-day, and indeed in all ages, aspirations must be made to fit in with hard facts. I propose in this article to discuss the question from a historical and practical standpoint, without sentiment in favor of either Jew or Arab, among both of which parties I have many friends.
Click to expand...

You fucking moron. It is our ancient homeland. Fuck you. Every mostly Muslim country is a humanitarian and or economic disaster.


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You have lost your mind. Truly. You need to pray more to Allah.


You should talk




Jewish fables and tales - Shtetl Routes - NN Theatre


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have lost your mind. Truly. You need to pray more to Allah.
> 
> 
> 
> You should talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish fables and tales - Shtetl Routes - NN Theatre
Click to expand...

I should. We took our ancient homeland back. You want it. Come get it. Good Luck.


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> they wanted MORE land and water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're literally the only people in history who want MORE land and water, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your excuse for what they  have done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
> 
> 
> Atlantic Unbound: The Atlantic Monthly Magazine Online
> 
> 
> 
> www.theatlantic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As originally published in
> The Atlantic Monthly
> July 1920
> 
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine
> by Anstruther Mackay
> 
> I
> THAT the Jews, once a powerful tribe and perhaps almost a nation, should, after the lapse of so many centuries, cherish aspirations to become a modern nation with a country of their own, is both commendable and romantic. But to-day, and indeed in all ages, aspirations must be made to fit in with hard facts. I propose in this article to discuss the question from a historical and practical standpoint, without sentiment in favor of either Jew or Arab, among both of which parties I have many friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *That's your excuse for what they have done? *
> 
> No, that's me mocking your moronic claim.
Click to expand...


You are afraid to read the truth.






						Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
					

Atlantic Unbound: The Atlantic Monthly Magazine Online



					www.theatlantic.com
				




excerpt:

But the Syrian province of Palestine, about one hundred and fifty miles long and fifty miles broad, largely mountainous and sterile, contains at present a population of more than 650,000, divided as follows: Mohammedan Arabs, 515,000; Jews, 63,000; Christian Arabs, 62,000; nomadic Bedouins, 50,000; unclassified, 5000. Of these the Mohammedans and Christians are to a man bitterly opposed to any Zionist claims, whether made by would-be rulers or by settlers.

snip

If the Zionists honestly believe that the land is occupied and worked by nomadic Bedouins without right of ownership, they should be informed that the Arab landowners possess title-deeds as good as, and much older than, those by which the American or English millionaire owns his palace in Fifth Avenue or Park Lane.

snip

The question of Bolshevism is outside the scope of this article, but it remains to be said that the European Jewish population of Palestine is already tainted with the tenets of that faith. The Jews of Southeastern Europe are, almost to a man, Bolsheviki. Europe and America cannot allow the possibility of a homogeneous Bolshevist state in Palestine, whence the propagandists would be in an excellent position to preach their doctrines throughout Asia, Africa, and the Mediterranean coasts.


Return to The Controversy of Zion: An Interview with Geoffrey Wheatcroft


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> they wanted MORE land and water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're literally the only people in history who want MORE land and water, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your excuse for what they  have done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
> 
> 
> Atlantic Unbound: The Atlantic Monthly Magazine Online
> 
> 
> 
> www.theatlantic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As originally published in
> The Atlantic Monthly
> July 1920
> 
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine
> by Anstruther Mackay
> 
> I
> THAT the Jews, once a powerful tribe and perhaps almost a nation, should, after the lapse of so many centuries, cherish aspirations to become a modern nation with a country of their own, is both commendable and romantic. But to-day, and indeed in all ages, aspirations must be made to fit in with hard facts. I propose in this article to discuss the question from a historical and practical standpoint, without sentiment in favor of either Jew or Arab, among both of which parties I have many friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fucking moron. It is our ancient homeland. Fuck you. Every mostly Muslim country is a humanitarian and or economic disaster.
Click to expand...


The Arabs have been there since Abraham.. Both Moses and Abraham had Arab wives. ... Zipporah and Keturah.

Zionist Aspirations in Palestine -1920 July





						Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
					

Atlantic Unbound: The Atlantic Monthly Magazine Online



					www.theatlantic.com
				



Zionist Aspirations in Palestine. by Anstruther Mackay. I. T HAT the Jews, once a powerful tribe and perhaps almost a nation, should, after the lapse of …


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> When did Palestinians get either? Link?


*Long before Zionists.*

Palestine Jewish Colonization Association - Wikipedia

"James de Rothschild, who died in 1957, instructed in his will that PICA should transfer most of its land in Israel to the Jewish National Fund.[5] On December 31, 1958 PICA agreed to vest its right to land holdings in Syria and Lebanon in the State of Israel"


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> they wanted MORE land and water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're literally the only people in history who want MORE land and water, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your excuse for what they  have done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
> 
> 
> Atlantic Unbound: The Atlantic Monthly Magazine Online
> 
> 
> 
> www.theatlantic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As originally published in
> The Atlantic Monthly
> July 1920
> 
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine
> by Anstruther Mackay
> 
> I
> THAT the Jews, once a powerful tribe and perhaps almost a nation, should, after the lapse of so many centuries, cherish aspirations to become a modern nation with a country of their own, is both commendable and romantic. But to-day, and indeed in all ages, aspirations must be made to fit in with hard facts. I propose in this article to discuss the question from a historical and practical standpoint, without sentiment in favor of either Jew or Arab, among both of which parties I have many friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *That's your excuse for what they have done? *
> 
> No, that's me mocking your moronic claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are afraid to read the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
> 
> 
> Atlantic Unbound: The Atlantic Monthly Magazine Online
> 
> 
> 
> www.theatlantic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excerpt:
> 
> But the Syrian province of Palestine, about one hundred and fifty miles long and fifty miles broad, largely mountainous and sterile, contains at present a population of more than 650,000, divided as follows: Mohammedan Arabs, 515,000; Jews, 63,000; Christian Arabs, 62,000; nomadic Bedouins, 50,000; unclassified, 5000. Of these the Mohammedans and Christians are to a man bitterly opposed to any Zionist claims, whether made by would-be rulers or by settlers.
> 
> snip
> 
> If the Zionists honestly believe that the land is occupied and worked by nomadic Bedouins without right of ownership, they should be informed that the Arab landowners possess title-deeds as good as, and much older than, those by which the American or English millionaire owns his palace in Fifth Avenue or Park Lane.
> 
> snip
> 
> The question of Bolshevism is outside the scope of this article, but it remains to be said that the European Jewish population of Palestine is already tainted with the tenets of that faith. The Jews of Southeastern Europe are, almost to a man, Bolsheviki. Europe and America cannot allow the possibility of a homogeneous Bolshevist state in Palestine, whence the propagandists would be in an excellent position to preach their doctrines throughout Asia, Africa, and the Mediterranean coasts.
> 
> 
> Return to The Controversy of Zion: An Interview with Geoffrey Wheatcroft
Click to expand...


*You are afraid to read the truth. *

I'm not afraid of the truth....there has never been a nation of Palestine.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did Palestinians get either? Link?
> 
> 
> 
> *Long before Zionists.*
> 
> Palestine Jewish Colonization Association - Wikipedia
> 
> "James de Rothschild, who died in 1957, instructed in his will that PICA should transfer most of its land in Israel to the Jewish National Fund.[5] On December 31, 1958 PICA agreed to vest its right to land holdings in Syria and Lebanon in the State of Israel"
Click to expand...


*Long before Zionists.* 

Link?


----------



## surada

fncceo said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's some fine looking Ottoman land.
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the Ottomans were Muslims ... just not fanatical ones.
Click to expand...


The Palestinians and Lebanese and Saudis, Kuwaitis were never fanatical either .You've had a lot of practice demonizing the neighbors.


----------



## GLASNOST

GLASNOST said:


> Here's the problem. If you think Jews or Poles or blacks are shit people (insert your own favourite nasty word) then you think calling them "Jews", "Polaks", and "black" is an insult. In your eyes, you think they ought to be ashamed of who they are.





rylah said:


> Ok, I didn't know "Polak" was the correct form in Polish.


If you are not sure:
POLE - Translation in Polish - bab.la







rylah said:


> But that's different from calling people by their perceived skin color. I do perceive "white people" and "black" as fundamentally racist terms.


White people are "white". Black people are "black". True or false? As I said, if you have a derogatory opinion of black people then calling them "black" is an insult when you say it, but not when I say it. Racists are racists and that's all there is to it. But I understand what you mean that "calling people by their colour" seems "fundamentally racist". But who decided the term "negro" was racist? It was the people who felt guilt because of their own racist orientation. So if Americans can't say "negro" or "black" what are they suppose to say? The term "African-American" is stupid.  Not every black person in the U.S. is American. 



rylah said:


> And frankly I can't fathom how in America You open the TV, and it's "asian", "black", "hispanic", "white" all day long just like that in the open.


What's wrong with it? 
Asian: You can't call them Chinese if they are Japanese.
Black: You can't call them African-American if they are Senegalese or Noongar.
Hispanic: You can't call them Mexican if they are from Spain or Argentina.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's ignore all of that. The important thing to focus on is that supplying vaccine saves Palestinian lives and that makes it exceedingly clear that Russia is supporting terrorism! Oh! My god!
> 
> 
> 
> And then it's only a matter of time before the ruble becomes the global reserve currency.
Click to expand...

Hmmm, clever Ruskies!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> they wanted MORE land and water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're literally the only people in history who want MORE land and water, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your excuse for what they  have done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
> 
> 
> Atlantic Unbound: The Atlantic Monthly Magazine Online
> 
> 
> 
> www.theatlantic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As originally published in
> The Atlantic Monthly
> July 1920
> 
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine
> by Anstruther Mackay
> 
> I
> THAT the Jews, once a powerful tribe and perhaps almost a nation, should, after the lapse of so many centuries, cherish aspirations to become a modern nation with a country of their own, is both commendable and romantic. But to-day, and indeed in all ages, aspirations must be made to fit in with hard facts. I propose in this article to discuss the question from a historical and practical standpoint, without sentiment in favor of either Jew or Arab, among both of which parties I have many friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fucking moron. It is our ancient homeland. Fuck you. Every mostly Muslim country is a humanitarian and or economic disaster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabs have been there since Abraham.. Both Moses and Abraham had Arab wives. ... Zipporah and Keturah.
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine -1920 July
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
> 
> 
> Atlantic Unbound: The Atlantic Monthly Magazine Online
> 
> 
> 
> www.theatlantic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine. by Anstruther Mackay. I. T HAT the Jews, once a powerful tribe and perhaps almost a nation, should, after the lapse of …
Click to expand...

There was no such thing as a Palestinian until 1967. Spare me. Again, you want Israel wiped off map then please try it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's some fine looking Ottoman land.
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the Ottomans were Muslims ... just not fanatical ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians and Lebanese and Saudis, Kuwaitis were never fanatical either .You've had a lot of practice demonizing the neighbors.
Click to expand...

Want to be a woman or a gay person in the KSA? Women only recently have been allowed to drive. How does Lebanon treat Palestinians? How does Kuwait treat women? Like property.


----------



## Andylusion

georgephillip said:


> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*



Good.  Israeli, is for Israelis, and should be.


----------



## GLASNOST

AzogtheDefiler said:


> There was no such thing as a Palestinian until 1967. Spare me. Again, you want Israel wiped off map then please try it.


There was no such thing as an Israeli until 1948. You want to wipe Palestine off the map. Forget about it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

GLASNOST said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such thing as a Palestinian until 1967. Spare me. Again, you want Israel wiped off map then please try it.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no such thing as an Israeli until 1948. You want to wipe Palestine off the map. Forget about it.
Click to expand...

It was called Judea and now it’s back in my peoples hands. So yes in 1947 Israel was formed. There is nothing to wipe out. No such thing as Palestine.


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who aren't familiar with the origin of the phrase, the practice of referring to Jews as Semites (the root of the term antisemitism) began about 150 years ago in Germany (of course).
> 
> It was meant as an insult in that no matter how assimilated Jews in Europe were, they could never be part of European society because their bloodlines were Semitic.  They may LOOK like Europeans, but they could never really BE European.
> 
> Now, the same people who claimed Jews were too Semitic to live in Europe, claim that Jews are too European to live in Israel.
> 
> You have to admire the bald-facedness of it all.
> 
> 
> 
> The Frozen Chosen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you put on tefillin in Antarctica yet?
Click to expand...

The Jewish god is too powerful in Israel


----------



## rylah

Quasar44 AzogtheDefiler my Jewish brothers I love You!
Makes me ever hopeful to see the desert finally awaken in some of my American tribesmen.

Shabat Shalom Ahim Sheliiiiii!


----------



## Quasar44

rylah said:


> Quasar44 AzogtheDefiler my Jewish brothers I love You!
> Makes me ever hopeful to see the desert finally awaken in some of my American tribesmen.
> 
> Shabat Shalom Ahim Sheliiiiii!


Thank you !! I live in the deserts of Nevada while Azog stays in the colder parts of America


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indians aren't attacking us non-stop. Pals should do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell the Jews in Israel who are stealing Palestinian land and water and using Palestinian children for target practice to stop their terrori$t attack$.
Click to expand...

Until the Pals agree to a Peace deal, the war is still on. Suck it up, princess.


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as it's not one of those retard Pals, it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Radical left?’ Try again. On Israel, VP-elect Harris may be to right of Biden
Click to expand...

I have no problem with her, as long as it's not a stinking arab.


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know who that is or what you're trying to say. Please try again soon.
> 
> 
> 
> *You suggested Palestinians should know when they are beaten. The short answer is they will never accept that fate; therefore, your advice would be more useful if offered to the racist Jews of Israel:*
> 
> Even AIPAC was alarmed by rise of Israeli racist party in 2019. Now, who cares! – Mondoweiss
> 
> "The Times of Israel tells us what Otzma Yehudit — Jewish Power — believes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It supports encouraging emigration of non-Jews from Israel *and expelling Palestinians and Arab Israelis who refuse to declare loyalty to Israel and accept diminished status *in an expanded Jewish state, whose sovereignty would extend throughout the West Bank."
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Until they accept it and sign a peace deal, they are going to get pounded over and over, I totally approve.


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Option C, boot the Pals over to Jordan or Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> *Jewish Powe*r
> 
> Even AIPAC was alarmed by rise of Israeli racist party in 2019. Now, who cares! – Mondoweiss
> 
> "The Times of Israel tells us what Otzma Yehudit — Jewish Power — believes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It supports encouraging emigration of non-Jews from Israel and expelling Palestinians and Arab Israelis who refuse to declare loyalty to Israel and accept diminished status in an expanded Jewish state, whose sovereignty would extend throughout the West Bank."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 458550
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Nobody is listening to them, now get back on your magic carpet and fly back to your sand pile.


----------



## GLASNOST

AzogtheDefiler said:


> It was called Judea ...


Not Israel.


AzogtheDefiler said:


> .... now it’s back in my peoples hands.


Yes, the U.S. 


AzogtheDefiler said:


> There is nothing to wipe out. No such thing as Palestine.


There is nothing to wipe out. No such thing as Israel.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

GLASNOST said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was called Judea ...
> 
> 
> 
> Not Israel.
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... now it’s back in my peoples hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the U.S.
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to wipe out. No such thing as Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing to wipe out. No such thing as Israel.
Click to expand...

Yes there is. War of 1947 proved it. Youre a stupid little troll.


----------



## GLASNOST

AzogtheDefiler said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was called Judea ...
> 
> 
> 
> Not Israel.
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... now it’s back in my peoples hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the U.S.
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to wipe out. No such thing as Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing to wipe out. No such thing as Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there is. War of 1947 proved it. Youre a stupid little troll.
Click to expand...

The war hasn't been won. It continues today. Youre a stupid little troll.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

GLASNOST said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was called Judea ...
> 
> 
> 
> Not Israel.
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... now it’s back in my peoples hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the U.S.
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to wipe out. No such thing as Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing to wipe out. No such thing as Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there is. War of 1947 proved it. Youre a stupid little troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The war hasn't been won. It continues today. Youre a stupid little troll.
Click to expand...


Only in your deranged mind, Islamist. Only in your deranged mind. Pretty sure it was won quickly and handily. Israel is undefeated in wars. Want it. Come and take it.


----------



## GLASNOST

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Only in your deranged mind, Islamist. Only in your deranged mind. Pretty sure it was won quickly and handily. Israel is undefeated in wars. Want it. Come and take it.


Only in your deranged mind, Zionist. Only in your deranged mind. Pretty sure the war still goes on.  Peace and cooperation are the signs of a war won. It's not won yet.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

GLASNOST said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only in your deranged mind, Islamist. Only in your deranged mind. Pretty sure it was won quickly and handily. Israel is undefeated in wars. Want it. Come and take it.
> 
> 
> 
> Only in your deranged mind, Zionist. Only in your deranged mind. Pretty sure the war still goes on.  Peace and cooperation are the signs of a war won. It's not won yet.
Click to expand...

What war? Be specific? You mean acts of terror? Egypt surrendered little man. You use Zionist as a pejorative. Dummy. It just means someone who believes Israel has the right to exist. Yep, I am 100% a Zionist and proud of it. You’re a little Islamist troll.


----------



## GLASNOST

AzogtheDefiler said:


> What war? Be specific?


The war against the Palestinians. [/QUOTE]


AzogtheDefiler said:


> You mean acts of terror?


Yes, the war of terror the Zionist perpetrated against the Palestinians and the terrorist tactics the Zionists continue to perpetrate against the Palestinians still today. 


AzogtheDefiler said:


> Egypt surrendered little man.


What does that have to do with the war against the Palestinians little man?


AzogtheDefiler said:


> You use Zionist as a pejorative. Dummy.


Zionism is a pejorative notion. Dummy.


AzogtheDefiler said:


> It just means someone who believes Israel has the right to exist.


No, it doesn't. It means Lebensraum. You are stupid.


AzogtheDefiler said:


> Yep, I am 100% a Zionist and proud of it.


So was Hitler.


AzogtheDefiler said:


> You’re a little Islamist troll.


You're a little Zionist troll.


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> The Israelis don't want peace.. They want more land.



Funny, it's you Muzzie Beasts who have 99% of the land that are complaining that you don't have enough.


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


>


Funny how much bigger the Arab portion, Jordan is than the Jewish  portion of Israel. And that isn't even counting southern Syria, which the French gave entirely to the Arabs.

But it's not enough for you. Your god Muhammad says that not one grain of sand can be under the dominion of Kafirum or Zimmis.

So you fight your genocidal war of Muslim supremacy.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

GLASNOST said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> What war? Be specific?
> 
> 
> 
> The war against the Palestinians.
Click to expand...




AzogtheDefiler said:


> You mean acts of terror?


Yes, the war of terror the Zionist perpetrated against the Palestinians and the terrorist tactics the Zionists continue to perpetrate against the Palestinians still today.


AzogtheDefiler said:


> Egypt surrendered little man.


What does that have to do with the war against the Palestinians little man?


AzogtheDefiler said:


> You use Zionist as a pejorative. Dummy.


Zionism is a pejorative notion. Dummy.


AzogtheDefiler said:


> It just means someone who believes Israel has the right to exist.


No, it doesn't. It means Lebensraum. You are stupid.


AzogtheDefiler said:


> Yep, I am 100% a Zionist and proud of it.


So was Hitler.


AzogtheDefiler said:


> You’re a little Islamist troll.


You're a little Zionist troll.
[/QUOTE]
What was against Palestinians? It was Egypt and the Arab states. Zionism is only a pejorative in your mind. There is no such thing as Palestine. There was no such thing as a Palestinian until 1967.


----------



## georgephillip

fncceo said:


> There is no apartheid and Jewish refugees have already returned.


Israel and the apartheid analogy - Wikipedia

"The crime of apartheid was further defined in 2002 by Article 7 of the Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court as encompassing *inhumane acts such as torture, murder, forcible transfer, imprisonment, or persecution of an identifiable group on political, racial, national, ethnic, cultural, religious, or other grounds,* 'committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime"'"




*Have you noticed the Jews of Israel committing any "inhumane acts such as torture, murder, forcible transfer, imprisonment or persecution" of non-Jews in Palestine?*


----------



## georgephillip

fncceo said:


> When the occupation ends is totally up to the Palestinians. They merely have to accept a peace deal with Israel (like every other Arab state has done).


The occupation ends when the Jews of Israel are held to the same standards of human rights as Iran and North Korea. Israel continues to expand illegal settlements and related infrastructure in the occupied West Bank on private Palestinian land. Since it is the Jews of Israel who control the monopoly of violence in all of Palestine (only because they serve as useful puppets for US defense contractors), the onus for ending the occupation falls on those who inflict and profit from it.


----------



## georgephillip

fncceo said:


> Yes, the Ottomans were Muslims ... just not fanatical ones.


The citrus orchards in that photo were owned by Arabs whose taxes helped subsidize Ottoman rule, but that doesn't change the fact fanatical Jews stole the Arab's orchards in 1948.


----------



## georgephillip

fncceo said:


> *"With the closing of the Gulf of Akaba, Israel is faced with two alternatives either of which will destroy it; it will either be strangled to death by the Arab military and economic boycott, or it will perish by the fire of the Arab forces encompassing it from the South from the North and from the East."*
> 
> Radio Cairo - May 30, 1967


----------



## georgephillip

fncceo said:


> *"All of the Arab armies now surround Israel. The UAR, Iraq, Syria, Jordan, Yemen, Lebanon, Algeria, Sudan, and Kuwait. ... There is no difference between one Arab people and another, no difference between one Arab army and another." *
> 
> – King Hussein of Jordan, after signing the pact with Egypt May 30*, *1967


https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news...orld-in-67-and-paid-the-price-in-73-1.5479696


----------



## surada

fncceo said:


> *"All of the Arab armies now surround Israel. The UAR, Iraq, Syria, Jordan, Yemen, Lebanon, Algeria, Sudan, and Kuwait. ... There is no difference between one Arab people and another, no difference between one Arab army and another." *
> 
> – King Hussein of Jordan, after signing the pact with Egypt May 30*, *1967



King Hussein was talking unity for political effect. They are in fact quite different. You would know that if you had been to any of those countries now or in the past.


----------



## GLASNOST

AzogtheDefiler said:


> What was against Palestinians?


The Zionazis.


AzogtheDefiler said:


> It was Egypt and the Arab states.


Maybe the Zionazis didn't teach you about the land that was stolen from the Palestinians and the Syrians. 


AzogtheDefiler said:


> Zionism is only a pejorative in your mind.


I have been to Lebanon, Syria, Israel, and Egypt. The land-grabbing perpetrated by the Zionazis is not "only in my mind". 


AzogtheDefiler said:


> There is no such thing as Palestine. There was no such thing as a Palestinian until 1967.


There was no such thing as Israel or Israelis until 1948.

*FACT:* The Zionazis are in direct violation of resolutions 446, 452, 465, 471, 476, and 2334.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

GLASNOST said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was against Palestinians?
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionazis.
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was Egypt and the Arab states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe the Zionazis didn't teach you about the land that was stolen from the Palestinians and the Syrians.
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is only a pejorative in your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been to Lebanon, Syria, Israel, and Egypt. The land-grabbing perpetrated by the Zionazis is not "only in my mind".
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as Palestine. There was no such thing as a Palestinian until 1967.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no such thing as Israel or Israelis until 1948.
> 
> *FACT:* The Zionazis are in direct violation of resolutions 446, 452, 465, 471, 476, and 2334.
Click to expand...

Tu es tres bete. Again, if you want it, come and take it, Islamist. Not sure what you don't understand about that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

GLASNOST said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was against Palestinians?
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionazis.
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was Egypt and the Arab states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe the Zionazis didn't teach you about the land that was stolen from the Palestinians and the Syrians.
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is only a pejorative in your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been to Lebanon, Syria, Israel, and Egypt. The land-grabbing perpetrated by the Zionazis is not "only in my mind".
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as Palestine. There was no such thing as a Palestinian until 1967.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no such thing as Israel or Israelis until 1948.
> 
> *FACT:* The Zionazis are in direct violation of resolutions 446, 452, 465, 471, 476, and 2334.
Click to expand...

Yep and no such thing as Palestinians until 1967. Wars have consequences. Try winning one, Islamist. 

Resolutions?!?! LMAO....Antisemites don't get to make resolutions.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

GLASNOST said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> What war? Be specific?
> 
> 
> 
> The war against the Palestinians.
Click to expand...




AzogtheDefiler said:


> You mean acts of terror?


Yes, the war of terror the Zionist perpetrated against the Palestinians and the terrorist tactics the Zionists continue to perpetrate against the Palestinians still today.


AzogtheDefiler said:


> Egypt surrendered little man.


What does that have to do with the war against the Palestinians little man?


AzogtheDefiler said:


> You use Zionist as a pejorative. Dummy.


Zionism is a pejorative notion. Dummy.


AzogtheDefiler said:


> It just means someone who believes Israel has the right to exist.


No, it doesn't. It means Lebensraum. You are stupid.


AzogtheDefiler said:


> Yep, I am 100% a Zionist and proud of it.


So was Hitler.


AzogtheDefiler said:


> You’re a little Islamist troll.


You're a little Zionist troll.
[/QUOTE]


*Israel is considered the most advanced country in Western Asia and the Middle East in economic and industrial development.  


BOOM!*


----------



## GLASNOST

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Tu es tres bete.  Not sure what you don't understand about that.


Tu es extrêmement stupide. Not sure what you don't understand about that. 


AzogtheDefiler said:


> Yep and no such thing as Palestinians until 1967.


Yep and no such thing as Israelis until 1948.


AzogtheDefiler said:


> Wars have consequences. Try winning one, Islamist.


Wars have consequences. The Zionazis haven’t won the one against the Palestinians. Try winning it, Zionazi.


AzogtheDefiler said:


> Resolutions?!?! LMAO....Antisemites don't get to make resolutions.


The United Nations gets to make resolutions and the Zionazis are in violation of resolutions 446, 452, 465, 471, 476, and 2334.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

GLASNOST said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tu es tres bete.  Not sure what you don't understand about that.
> 
> 
> 
> Tu es extrêmement stupide. Not sure what you don't understand about that.
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep and no such thing as Palestinians until 1967.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep and no such thing as Israelis until 1948.
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wars have consequences. Try winning one, Islamist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wars have consequences. The Zionazis haven’t won the one against the Palestinians. Try winning it, Zionazi.
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resolutions?!?! LMAO....Antisemites don't get to make resolutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The United Nations gets to make resolutions and the Zionazis are in violation of resolutions 446, 452, 465, 471, 476, and 2334.
Click to expand...

And what are the repercussions? LOL


----------



## GLASNOST

AzogtheDefiler said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> The United Nations gets to make resolutions and the Zionazis are in violation of resolutions 446, 452, 465, 471, 476, and 2334.
> 
> 
> 
> And what are the repercussions? LOL
Click to expand...

The repercussions are that the Nazi state of Isreal is still at war, is in a perpetual state of war (both externally and internally) and is in fear for its existence. LMFAO.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

GLASNOST said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> The United Nations gets to make resolutions and the Zionazis are in violation of resolutions 446, 452, 465, 471, 476, and 2334.
> 
> 
> 
> And what are the repercussions? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The repercussions are that the Nazi state of Isreal is still at war, is in a perpetual state of war (both externally and internally) and is in fear for its existence. LMFAO.
Click to expand...

Nope. The repercussions are Islamists like you who don't even want to live in mostly Muslim countries bitching. That is all.


----------



## Quasar44

Glas is a bitter old man that should have died along time ago 
 Miserable old Commie bastard


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the occupation ends is totally up to the Palestinians. They merely have to accept a peace deal with Israel (like every other Arab state has done).
> 
> 
> 
> The occupation ends when the Jews of Israel are held to the same standards of human rights as Iran and North Korea. Israel continues to expand illegal settlements and related infrastructure in the occupied West Bank on private Palestinian land. Since it is the Jews of Israel who control the monopoly of violence in all of Palestine (only because they serve as useful puppets for US defense contractors), the onus for ending the occupation falls on those who inflict and profit from it.
Click to expand...

I am not following. All your bitching doesn't do anything other than amuse me. Why not take up arms and finish what Hitler started? Are you scared?


----------



## GLASNOST

AzogtheDefiler said:


> The repercussions are Islamists like you who don't even want to live in mostly Muslim countries bitching. That is all.


You're the one who's living in a war zone, not me. Zionazis like you have been terrorising the Palestinian people for more than 70 years and they have given up complaining about you so they are taking action. All I hear is Zionazis like you belly-aching about Palestinian retaliation. Zionazis have been playing with matches and getting burnt right up to their eyebrows. Just like you. Here you are complaining about the Palestinians giving you payback. Well boo-hoo.  

The Palestinians have nothing to lose so stop bitching about getting your ass reamed and submit yourself to it ...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

GLASNOST said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The repercussions are Islamists like you who don't even want to live in mostly Muslim countries bitching. That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who's living in a war zone, not me. Zionazis like you have been terrorising the Palestinian people for more than 70 years and they have given up complaining about you so they are taking action. All I hear is Zionazis like you belly-aching about Palestinian retaliation. Zionazis have been playing with matches and getting burnt right up to their eyebrows. Just like you. Here you are complaining about the Palestinians giving you payback. Well boo-hoo.
> 
> The Palestinians have nothing to lose so stop bitching about getting your ass reamed and submit yourself to it ...
Click to expand...


I live in Boston, MA. Hardly a warzone, Islamist. Find my post bitching about any retaliation. I am an American. I am a Jew. I am pro Israel. You are an Islamist.


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I am not following. All your bitching doesn't do anything other than amuse me. Why not take up arms and finish what Hitler started? Are you scared?


I find it funny you seem to believe killing the Jews of Israel is necessary to solve the problem of their occupation of Palestine. In fact, all the US government would have to do is follow its own laws about providing security assurance to foreign forces that have violated human rights.


----------



## georgephillip

surada said:


> It was just a couple of years after that I visited the Palestinians refugee camp on the outskirts of Beirut. They turned the ME upside down and they still wanted more land and water.


I find it hard to understand why it is across thousands of miles of geography and thousands of years a relatively small percentage of humanity can find itself persecuted and abused again and again for their actions and accomplishments?


----------



## georgephillip

surada said:


> By 1973 most of the Jews living in Libya and Morocco had left


1973 was the year Israeli arrogance nearly proved fatal.




Yom Kippur War - Wikipedia


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> By 1973 most of the Jews living in Libya and Morocco had left
> 
> 
> 
> 1973 was the year Israeli arrogance nearly proved fatal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yom Kippur War - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


How many Arab armies did they beat in 1973?


----------



## georgephillip

Uncensored2008 said:


> 99% just isn't enough for you Muzzie Beasts.
> 
> Greedy fuckers.


RU a chosen bigot?




Antisemitism Explained | Philadelphia Holocaust Memorial Plaza


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You used the word “chosen” not I. So Islamist why can’t you take Israel? No balls?


You don't "dominate" anyone thoughts or dreams, Shit Stain.
You simply pollute humanity with your delusions of kosher courage and greatness.


----------



## georgephillip

fncceo said:


> Imagine the horror ... Jews moving to their ancestral homeland, where Jews have lived continuously for 4,000 years!


Try imagining how indigenous Palestinians would have responded to European Jews, whose families had never set foot in Palestine, began bragging publicly about transforming Palestine into a Jewish majority state when Jews were outnumbered ten to one.
Who got rich from that?




The Balfour Declaration: A study in British duplicity


----------



## georgephillip

fncceo said:


> I see you love poorly written fiction
> 
> I'm sure you've already read 'Protocols of the Elders of Zion and Mein Kampf'


Here's my guide on this issue
Where's yours?




Chomsky clarifies position on the cultural boycott of Israel


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> 130 years later, you're still whining about Arab failures. But no voting in Arab nations is ok. DURR.







Subscribe to read | Financial Times


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Your parents didn’t care. I care about my family. Duh. If you think I am a Nazi, come and take me out. A Jewish Nazi? You’re a fucking moron.


You sound like a Zionist with a guilty conscience?




Try some therapy in Gaza.

51 Documents - Wikipedia


----------



## georgephillip

surada said:


> That's your excuse for what they have done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07
> 
> 
> Atlantic Unbound: The Atlantic Monthly Magazine Online
> 
> 
> 
> www.theatlantic.com


*Your link:*

"Soon, however, the old cohesion among the Twelve Tribes vanished. Israel fell and disappeared from the earth. 

"Judah remained for a few years and then was scattered to the uttermost ends of the old and new world. They have since lost their Eastern characteristics, both physically and mentally. 

*"To-day the Jewish settlers in Palestine are almost universally of Teutonic or Slavonic appearance, and all trace of Semitic or Eastern origin seems to have vanished from them."*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not following. All your bitching doesn't do anything other than amuse me. Why not take up arms and finish what Hitler started? Are you scared?
> 
> 
> 
> I find it funny you seem to believe killing the Jews of Israel is necessary to solve the problem of their occupation of Palestine. In fact, all the US government would have to do is follow its own laws about providing security assurance to foreign forces that have violated human rights.
Click to expand...

So you’re a coward. Got it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your parents didn’t care. I care about my family. Duh. If you think I am a Nazi, come and take me out. A Jewish Nazi? You’re a fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like a Zionist with a guilty conscience?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try some therapy in Gaza.
> 
> 51 Documents - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

Zero guilt. None. You sound like a coward.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You used the word “chosen” not I. So Islamist why can’t you take Israel? No balls?
> 
> 
> 
> You don't "dominate" anyone thoughts or dreams, Shit Stain.
> You simply pollute humanity with your delusions of kosher courage and greatness.
Click to expand...

Then come take me out? Want my address? Finish what your hero started.


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You fucking moron. It is our ancient homeland. Fuck you. Every mostly Muslim country is a humanitarian and or economic disaster.


Why are Jews among all other human beings on this plant entitled to land their "ancestors" occupied thousands of years ago?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fucking moron. It is our ancient homeland. Fuck you. Every mostly Muslim country is a humanitarian and or economic disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are Jews among all other human beings on this plant entitled to land their "ancestors" occupied thousands of years ago?
Click to expand...

They aren’t entitled. They took it back by force, Islamist. Maybe the Byzantine Empire will rise again and take back Constantinople. Might makes Right.


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I should. We took our ancient homeland back. You want it. Come get it. Good Luck.


You need to define "we" since the Jews who squatted in Palestine thousands of years ago had none of the Teutonic or Slavonic appearances of the current crop of "Jews" squatting in the "Jewish State" today. 

You have no right to the land and water of non-Jews in Palestine.

*You are simply not that special.
Never were.
Never will be.*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should. We took our ancient homeland back. You want it. Come get it. Good Luck.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to define "we" since the Jews who squatted in Palestine thousands of years ago had none of the Teutonic or Slavonic appearances of the current crop of "Jews" squatting in the "Jewish State" today.
> 
> You have no right to the land and water of non-Jews in Palestine.
> 
> *You are simply not that special.
> Never were.
> Never will be.*
Click to expand...

We the Jewish people and your comment is stupid, which isn’t a surprise. If Native Americans move to France are they no longer Native Americans? Don’t be so obtuse. Again there is no such thing as Palestine. There was no such thing as a Palestinian until 1967. If you want the country then take it? Why do you keep dodging. Surely you can conquer a tiny country the size of NJ?


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Long before Zionists.*
> 
> Link?


"NOW, as the Zionist claims a historical right to the land, so also does the Arab, not content with the mere right of possession. 

*"The bulk of the Arab Moslems came into Syria with the Caliph Omar in the seventh century A.D. The Christians are still older, and are mainly descended from the converts of Constantine and Helena in the fourth century. *

"A few of them may be descendants of the Crusaders; and in the villages around Jaffa there are a few Egyptians whose ancestors came into the country with Mohammed Ali's army as recently as ninety years ago. These latter are disliked intensely by the true Arabs."

https://www.theatlantic.com/past/docs/unbound/bookauth/zionism/mackay.htm


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you love poorly written fiction
> 
> I'm sure you've already read 'Protocols of the Elders of Zion and Mein Kampf'
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my guide on this issue
> Where's yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chomsky clarifies position on the cultural boycott of Israel
Click to expand...


Chumpsky!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 130 years later, you're still whining about Arab failures. But no voting in Arab nations is ok. DURR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subscribe to read | Financial Times
Click to expand...


Does that book explain/excuse why Arabs can't vote in any of Israel's neighbors?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Long before Zionists.*
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> "NOW, as the Zionist claims a historical right to the land, so also does the Arab, not content with the mere right of possession.
> 
> *"The bulk of the Arab Moslems came into Syria with the Caliph Omar in the seventh century A.D. The Christians are still older, and are mainly descended from the converts of Constantine and Helena in the fourth century. *
> 
> "A few of them may be descendants of the Crusaders; and in the villages around Jaffa there are a few Egyptians whose ancestors came into the country with Mohammed Ali's army as recently as ninety years ago. These latter are disliked intensely by the true Arabs."
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/past/docs/unbound/bookauth/zionism/mackay.htm
Click to expand...


*"The bulk of the Arab Moslems came into Syria with the Caliph Omar in the seventh century* 

He wasn't Palestinian.


----------



## Quasar44

hey !!  You guys need to cool it on the Jew bashing


----------



## GLASNOST

AzogtheDefiler said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians have nothing to lose so stop bitching about getting your ass reamed and submit yourself to it ...
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Boston, MA. Hardly a warzone, Islamist. Find my post bitching about any retaliation. I am an American. I am a Jew. I am pro Israel. You are an Islamist.
Click to expand...

 Not true. You are a TV couch-potato sitting in your underwear with the remote in one hand and a schmeckel in the other ….. bitching, bitching,  bitching.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

GLASNOST said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians have nothing to lose so stop bitching about getting your ass reamed and submit yourself to it ...
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Boston, MA. Hardly a warzone, Islamist. Find my post bitching about any retaliation. I am an American. I am a Jew. I am pro Israel. You are an Islamist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. You are a TV couch-potato sitting in your underwear with the remote in one hand and a schmeckel in the other ….. bitching, bitching,  bitching.
Click to expand...

Come find out. Let’s see if you’re right.


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Long before Zionists.*
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> "NOW, as the Zionist claims a historical right to the land, so also does the Arab, not content with the mere right of possession.
> 
> *"The bulk of the Arab Moslems came into Syria with the Caliph Omar in the seventh century A.D. The Christians are still older, and are mainly descended from the converts of Constantine and Helena in the fourth century. *
> 
> "A few of them may be descendants of the Crusaders; and in the villages around Jaffa there are a few Egyptians whose ancestors came into the country with Mohammed Ali's army as recently as ninety years ago. These latter are disliked intensely by the true Arabs."
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/past/docs/unbound/bookauth/zionism/mackay.htm
Click to expand...

Jews have a right to their ancient lands


----------



## Quasar44

Glas is a euro trash from frozen hell hole Sweden


----------



## GLASNOST

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Come find out. Let’s see if you’re right.


Let me make something very clear. I don’t care where you live, who you are, and I'm not interested in your butt-hurting and your absurd outbursts of anguish. Your problem has little or nothing to do with Israel. Your problem is a lack of personal character.

I sincerely hope you find relief from your pain so get in your “last word” now and then focus on solving your real worries.  I just had a pace-maker operation and I'm in a lot of pain myself. So, catch you later.


----------



## Quasar44

GLASNOST said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come find out. Let’s see if you’re right.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me make something very clear. I don’t care where you live, who you are, and I'm not interested in your butt-hurting and your absurd outbursts of anguish. Your problem has little or nothing to do with Israel. Your problem is a lack of personal character.
> 
> I sincerely hope you find relief from your pain so get in your “last word” now and then focus on solving your real worries.  I just had a pace-maker operation and I'm in a lot of pain myself. So, catch you later.
Click to expand...

Pace maker lol
I hope you suffer in agonizing pain !!


----------



## Quasar44

You deserve it 

Azog is a family man and successful guy


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

GLASNOST said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come find out. Let’s see if you’re right.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me make something very clear. I don’t care where you live, who you are, and I'm not interested in your butt-hurting and your absurd outbursts of anguish. Your problem has little or nothing to do with Israel. Your problem is a lack of personal character.
> 
> I sincerely hope you find relief from your pain so get in your “last word” now and then focus on solving your real worries.  I just had a pace-maker operation and I'm in a lot of pain myself. So, catch you later.
Click to expand...

You cared enough to post two paragraphs. Silly Islamist. So easily triggered.


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> Hmmm, clever Ruskies!


With a little help from Wall Street?




Wall Street and  the Bolshevik Revolution : Sutton, Antony C. (1925-2002) : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## georgephillip

Andylusion said:


> Good. Israeli, is for Israelis, and should be.


*From 1920:*

https://www.theatlantic.com/past/docs/unbound/bookauth/zionism/mackay.htm

"Any attempt at the creation of a Jewish state in Palestine, unless under the bayonets of one of the powers of the League of Nations, would undoubtedly end in a 'pogrom,' to escape from which in Europe is the Jew's main idea in coming to Syria. 

*"This hostility to the Jews is a bond of union between the Arab Moslems and the Christians, and nowhere in the East do these two denominations live in greater harmony, despite the traditional enmity between the Crescent and the Cross. *

"(The Moslem-Christian Association was formed in 1918, with headquarters in Jaffa, to fight the policy of the Zionist Commission.)"

Is "Israeli" a Nationality?


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> It was called Judea and now it’s back in my peoples hands. So yes in 1947 Israel was formed. There is nothing to wipe out. No such thing as Palestine.


Israel was formed in 1947 because the UN violated its own Charter by not calling for a national election in PALESTINE. Instead it awarded Jews (including thousands of illegal immigrants) 55% of the land of PALESTINE.

There were twice as many non-Jews as Jews living in PALESTINE at that time; can you figure out which side would have won at the polls?


----------



## surada

Quasar44 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Long before Zionists.*
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> "NOW, as the Zionist claims a historical right to the land, so also does the Arab, not content with the mere right of possession.
> 
> *"The bulk of the Arab Moslems came into Syria with the Caliph Omar in the seventh century A.D. The Christians are still older, and are mainly descended from the converts of Constantine and Helena in the fourth century. *
> 
> "A few of them may be descendants of the Crusaders; and in the villages around Jaffa there are a few Egyptians whose ancestors came into the country with Mohammed Ali's army as recently as ninety years ago. These latter are disliked intensely by the true Arabs."
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/past/docs/unbound/bookauth/zionism/mackay.htm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews have a right to their ancient lands
Click to expand...


Arabs have been there since Moses and Abraham.. Long  before Islam.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was called Judea and now it’s back in my peoples hands. So yes in 1947 Israel was formed. There is nothing to wipe out. No such thing as Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was formed in 1947 because the UN violated its own Charter by not calling for a national election in PALESTINE. Instead it awarded Jews (including thousands of illegal immigrants) 55% of the land of PALESTINE.
> 
> There were twice as many non-Jews as Jews living in PALESTINE at that time; can you figure out which side would have won at the polls?
Click to expand...

Jews were kicked out of neighboring countries as Islam started getting more radical. Millions ventured into an undeveloped wasteland and built a country on the ground of their ancient homeland. Now the Islamists want it because why? Because it's Jews. If it were Muslims running Israel no one would say shit. Lebanon treats Palestinians terribly and no one cares as it's Muslim on Muslim actions. 


By your thinking we should give America back to Native Americans and South America should go back to Inca, Maya and Aztec tribes. Istanbul should be returned to the Christians and so on....you live in a fantasy world.


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was called Judea and now it’s back in my peoples hands. So yes in 1947 Israel was formed. There is nothing to wipe out. No such thing as Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was formed in 1947 because the UN violated its own Charter by not calling for a national election in PALESTINE. Instead it awarded Jews (including thousands of illegal immigrants) 55% of the land of PALESTINE.
> 
> There were twice as many non-Jews as Jews living in PALESTINE at that time; can you figure out which side would have won at the polls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews were kicked out of neighboring countries as Islam started getting more radical. Millions ventured into an undeveloped wasteland and built a country on the ground of their ancient homeland. Now the Islamists want it because why? Because it's Jews. If it were Muslims running Israel no one would say shit. Lebanon treats Palestinians terribly and no one cares as it's Muslim on Muslim actions.
> 
> 
> By your thinking we should give America back to Native Americans and South America should go back to Inca, Maya and Aztec tribes. Istanbul should be returned to the Christians and so on....you live in a fantasy world.
Click to expand...


*Jews began leaving the Arab world in 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973.*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was called Judea and now it’s back in my peoples hands. So yes in 1947 Israel was formed. There is nothing to wipe out. No such thing as Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was formed in 1947 because the UN violated its own Charter by not calling for a national election in PALESTINE. Instead it awarded Jews (including thousands of illegal immigrants) 55% of the land of PALESTINE.
> 
> There were twice as many non-Jews as Jews living in PALESTINE at that time; can you figure out which side would have won at the polls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews were kicked out of neighboring countries as Islam started getting more radical. Millions ventured into an undeveloped wasteland and built a country on the ground of their ancient homeland. Now the Islamists want it because why? Because it's Jews. If it were Muslims running Israel no one would say shit. Lebanon treats Palestinians terribly and no one cares as it's Muslim on Muslim actions.
> 
> 
> By your thinking we should give America back to Native Americans and South America should go back to Inca, Maya and Aztec tribes. Istanbul should be returned to the Christians and so on....you live in a fantasy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Jews began leaving the Arab world in 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973.*
Click to expand...

Look it up....leaving means kicked out aka no Jews allowed. Their strip of land is the size of NJ and you Islamists won't even let them have that. Sad.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was called Judea and now it’s back in my peoples hands. So yes in 1947 Israel was formed. There is nothing to wipe out. No such thing as Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was formed in 1947 because the UN violated its own Charter by not calling for a national election in PALESTINE. Instead it awarded Jews (including thousands of illegal immigrants) 55% of the land of PALESTINE.
> 
> There were twice as many non-Jews as Jews living in PALESTINE at that time; can you figure out which side would have won at the polls?
Click to expand...


*the UN violated its own Charter by not calling for a national election in PALESTINE. *

Where does the Charter call for a national election in PALESTINE?

*Instead it awarded Jews (including thousands of illegal immigrants) 55% of the land of PALESTINE.*

The Arabs could have had 45%.....how much do they have now?


----------



## Quasar44

surada said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Long before Zionists.*
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> "NOW, as the Zionist claims a historical right to the land, so also does the Arab, not content with the mere right of possession.
> 
> *"The bulk of the Arab Moslems came into Syria with the Caliph Omar in the seventh century A.D. The Christians are still older, and are mainly descended from the converts of Constantine and Helena in the fourth century. *
> 
> "A few of them may be descendants of the Crusaders; and in the villages around Jaffa there are a few Egyptians whose ancestors came into the country with Mohammed Ali's army as recently as ninety years ago. These latter are disliked intensely by the true Arabs."
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/past/docs/unbound/bookauth/zionism/mackay.htm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews have a right to their ancient lands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs have been there since Moses and Abraham.. Long  before Islam.
Click to expand...

The land is only for da Jooze


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> The Jewish god is too powerful in Israel








Genesis of Genesis: Where did the biblical story of Creation come from?


----------



## surada

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish god is too powerful in Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genesis of Genesis: Where did the biblical story of Creation come from?
Click to expand...


This deserves its own thread..


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> Until the Pals agree to a Peace deal, the war is still on. Suck it up, princess.


*B-D-S, Bro*

The only answer to the violent contentment of Israeli society is BDS – Mondoweiss

This is precisely why it is so important to focus on Israelis’ violent contentment. 

"The (Jewish) voters know and approve of what their government has done, from the piles of 1,700 Palestinian civilians killed by the Israeli government in besieged Gaza in 2014, to the over 7,000,000 Palestinian refugees who have been denied the right to return to their homes because of their ethnicity for the past 70 years, to the undeniable reality dutifuly reported over the years by everyone from Jimmy Carter to Yesh Din, *of a supremacist apartheid regime (which occupies every inch of land from the Jordan to the Mediterranean)"*


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> I have no problem with her, as long as it's not a stinking arab.


How about another white supremacist?

*"The Zionist fallacy of ‘Jewish supremacy’*
Framing Zionism as Jewish and not white supremacy is a dangerous proposition."

The Zionist fallacy of ‘Jewish supremacy’


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> Until they accept it and sign a peace deal, they are going to get pounded over and over, I totally approve.


What "peace deal" would you suggest they sign?




The Zionist fallacy of ‘Jewish supremacy’


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> 1,700 Palestinian civilians killed by the Israeli government in besieged Gaza in 2014,



Sounds awful!!

Why would Israel do anything to Gaza?


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> Nobody is listening to them, now get back on your magic carpet and fly back to your sand pile.







The Zionist fallacy of ‘Jewish supremacy’

"Zionism is a modern movement, which gained traction among a minority of secular Jews only in the late 19th century in response to Europe’s rising anti-Semitism and romantic nationalism.

"*Early Zionists syncretised many aspects of European fascism, white supremacy, colonialism and messianic Evangelism* and had a long and sordid history of cooperating with anti-Semites, imperialists and fascists in order to promote exclusivist and expansionist agendas."

*Repent Bigot*


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until the Pals agree to a Peace deal, the war is still on. Suck it up, princess.
> 
> 
> 
> *B-D-S, Bro*
> 
> The only answer to the violent contentment of Israeli society is BDS – Mondoweiss
> 
> This is precisely why it is so important to focus on Israelis’ violent contentment.
> 
> "The (Jewish) voters know and approve of what their government has done, from the piles of 1,700 Palestinian civilians killed by the Israeli government in besieged Gaza in 2014, to the over 7,000,000 Palestinian refugees who have been denied the right to return to their homes because of their ethnicity for the past 70 years, to the undeniable reality dutifuly reported over the years by everyone from Jimmy Carter to Yesh Din, *of a supremacist apartheid regime (which occupies every inch of land from the Jordan to the Mediterranean)"*
Click to expand...

I bet you’d have all the Indians take the US back as well. And we should all move back to Europe.


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with her, as long as it's not a stinking arab.
> 
> 
> 
> How about another white supremacist?
> 
> *"The Zionist fallacy of ‘Jewish supremacy’*
> Framing Zionism as Jewish and not white supremacy is a dangerous proposition."
> 
> The Zionist fallacy of ‘Jewish supremacy’
Click to expand...

You mean like Trump? Um... nope.


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until they accept it and sign a peace deal, they are going to get pounded over and over, I totally approve.
> 
> 
> 
> What "peace deal" would you suggest they sign?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionist fallacy of ‘Jewish supremacy’
Click to expand...

They should realize their defeat, make peace and move on.


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is listening to them, now get back on your magic carpet and fly back to your sand pile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionist fallacy of ‘Jewish supremacy’
> 
> "Zionism is a modern movement, which gained traction among a minority of secular Jews only in the late 19th century in response to Europe’s rising anti-Semitism and romantic nationalism.
> 
> "*Early Zionists syncretised many aspects of European fascism, white supremacy, colonialism and messianic Evangelism* and had a long and sordid history of cooperating with anti-Semites, imperialists and fascists in order to promote exclusivist and expansionist agendas."
> 
> *Repent Bigot*
Click to expand...

Just make sure that the women of your community keep their sheets over their heads, cuz they are seriously ugly, with a capital Arf!


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> How many Arab armies did they beat in 1973?


*How much help did they require?*

Operation Nickel Grass - Wikipedia

*"Operation Nickel Grass* was a strategic airlift operation conducted by the United States to deliver weapons and supplies to Israel during the 1973 Yom Kippur War. 

"In a series of events that took place over 32 days, the U.S. Air Force's Military Airlift Command shipped 22,325 tons of tanks, artillery, ammunition, and supplies in C-141 Starlifter and C-5 Galaxy transport aircraft between 14 October and 14 November 1973.[1][2]:88 *The U.S. support helped ensure that Israel survived a coordinated and surprise attack from the Soviet-backed Arab Republic of Egypt and Syrian Arab Republic.*[1]"


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> By 1973 most of the Jews living in Libya and Morocco had left
> 
> 
> 
> 1973 was the year Israeli arrogance nearly proved fatal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yom Kippur War - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

Anti Semitism is a very serious crime in Israel


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Zero guilt. None. You sound like a coward.


*You're a proud white bigot with a room temperature IQ.
Got it.*

The Contemporary Jewish Dilemma: Adopt or Reject Zionism and White Supremacy

"It is therefore unsurprising that Zionist Jews have courted and colluded with European white supremacists ever since the movement’s inception. Few Jews, such as the late Moshe Menuhin, had the acumen to accurately characterize these commonalities from Zionism’s very beginnings."


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> They aren’t entitled. They took it back by force, Islamist. Maybe the Byzantine Empire will rise again and take back Constantinople. Might makes Right.


Not since 1945, Moron, and the only reason your people conquered Palestine is their willingness to serve the interests of western imperialists in the the UK and US.




Mala 27 / A little loyal Jewish Ulster — Fruitful Place / Perishing World


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Arab armies did they beat in 1973?
> 
> 
> 
> *How much help did they require?*
> 
> Operation Nickel Grass - Wikipedia
> 
> *"Operation Nickel Grass* was a strategic airlift operation conducted by the United States to deliver weapons and supplies to Israel during the 1973 Yom Kippur War.
> 
> "In a series of events that took place over 32 days, the U.S. Air Force's Military Airlift Command shipped 22,325 tons of tanks, artillery, ammunition, and supplies in C-141 Starlifter and C-5 Galaxy transport aircraft between 14 October and 14 November 1973.[1][2]:88 *The U.S. support helped ensure that Israel survived a coordinated and surprise attack from the Soviet-backed Arab Republic of Egypt and Syrian Arab Republic.*[1]"
Click to expand...


That's gotta piss you off.
The Commies and the Muslims got beat by the Jews and the US.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zero guilt. None. You sound like a coward.
> 
> 
> 
> *You're a proud white bigot with a room temperature IQ.
> Got it.*
> 
> The Contemporary Jewish Dilemma: Adopt or Reject Zionism and White Supremacy
> 
> "It is therefore unsurprising that Zionist Jews have courted and colluded with European white supremacists ever since the movement’s inception. Few Jews, such as the late Moshe Menuhin, had the acumen to accurately characterize these commonalities from Zionism’s very beginnings."
Click to expand...

Don’t read biased links. Again, you want Israel? Come and take it or STFU


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren’t entitled. They took it back by force, Islamist. Maybe the Byzantine Empire will rise again and take back Constantinople. Might makes Right.
> 
> 
> 
> Not since 1945, Moron, and the only reason your people conquered Palestine is their willingness to serve the interests of western imperialists in the the UK and US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mala 27 / A little loyal Jewish Ulster — Fruitful Place / Perishing World
Click to expand...

Were you there’s no. STFU you cowardly fucking fool.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish god is too powerful in Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genesis of Genesis: Where did the biblical story of Creation come from?
Click to expand...

Judging from the picture I'd say that Noah missed one. Or maybeeeeeeeee Darwin was right??????


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> We the Jewish people and your comment is stupid, which isn’t a surpris


Are you "Jewish people" a race, religion, marketing brand, or death cult? Tell me exactly what it is Jews of today have in common with the Semites who abandoned Palestine hundreds of years ago.




Mandatory Palestine - Wikipedia


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Again there is no such thing as Palestine. There was no such thing as a Palestinian until 1967. If you want the country


*Then how do you explain the reference to Palestine in documents like the Balfour Declaration?*




*How many times do you see the words "in Palestine" in this document?*

Balfour Declaration - Wikipedia

"The opening words of the declaration represented the first public expression of support for Zionism by a major political power. 

"The term 'national home' had no precedent in international law, and was intentionally vague as to whether a Jewish state was contemplated. 

"The intended boundaries *of Palestine* were not specified, and the British government later confirmed that the words '*in Palestine*' meant that the Jewish national home was not intended to cover *all of Palestine.*"

*Palestine existed for centuries before European "Jews" began their Zionist project of colonization.*


----------



## surada

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again there is no such thing as Palestine. There was no such thing as a Palestinian until 1967. If you want the country
> 
> 
> 
> *Then how do you explain the reference to Palestine in documents like the Balfour Declaration?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How many times do you see the words "in Palestine" in this document?*
> 
> Balfour Declaration - Wikipedia
> 
> "The opening words of the declaration represented the first public expression of support for Zionism by a major political power.
> 
> "The term 'national home' had no precedent in international law, and was intentionally vague as to whether a Jewish state was contemplated.
> 
> "The intended boundaries *of Palestine* were not specified, and the British government later confirmed that the words '*in Palestine*' meant that the Jewish national home was not intended to cover *all of Palestine.*"
> 
> *Palestine existed for centuries before European "Jews" began their Zionist project of colonization.*
Click to expand...



Even Shakespeare and Chaucer reference Palestine.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Chumpsky!!


*World's smartest Jew.*




Chomsky clarifies position on the cultural boycott of Israel



> "‘I am opposed to any appearance in Israel that is used for nationalistic or other propaganda purposes to cover up its occupation and denial of Palestinian human rights. I’ve been involved in activities to hold Israel accountable for its international law violations since before the BDS movement took shape. While I have some tactical differences with the BDS movement, I strongly support the actions and continue to participate in them.’


"Asked about arguments that invoke Israel’s purported democracy, he said:



> "‘The oft repeated idea that Israel is a 'vibrant democracy' is an absurd one. Unless the qualification is purely symbolic, there can be no 'democratic Jewish (Christian, Muslim, white) state'. In the case of Israel, the 'Jewishness' is very far from symbolic. There is no need to repeat here what I’ve written in the past, documenting extensively Israel’s discriminatory practices.'"


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Does that book explain/excuse why Arabs can't vote in any of Israel's neighbors?


Because the Arabs of Palestine don't live in any of Israel's neighboring countries. Why do Jews of Israel have the right to steal the land and water of non-Jews in Palestine.


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> hey !!  You guys need to cool it on the Jew bashing


*What's the difference between religion and ethnicity or nationality?*

Balfour Declaration - Wikipedia

"Zionism arose in the late 19th century in reaction to anti-Semitic and exclusionary nationalist movements in Europe.[11][iv][v] 

"Romantic nationalism in Central and Eastern Europe had helped to set off the Haskalah, or 'Jewish Enlightenment', creating a split in the Jewish community between those who *saw Judaism as their religion and those who saw it as their ethnicity or nation.[11][12] *


----------



## fncceo

Free Palestine!

When you buy two at the regular price.


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> Jews have a right to their ancient lands


Jews have no legal or moral right to the land and water on non-Jews in Palestine.




They have no more rights to their ancient land than any other religion or ethnicity has.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> Are you "Jewish people" a race, religion, marketing brand, or death cult?


Oh shit! His back is up against the wall now!


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews have a right to their ancient lands
> 
> 
> 
> Jews have no legal or moral right to the land and water on non-Jews in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have no more rights to their ancient land than any other religion or ethnicity has.
Click to expand...

First, you give your own land back to the Indians, then your words might carry a little weight.


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey !!  You guys need to cool it on the Jew bashing
> 
> 
> 
> *What's the difference between religion and ethnicity or nationality?*
> 
> Balfour Declaration - Wikipedia
> 
> "Zionism arose in the late 19th century in reaction to anti-Semitic and exclusionary nationalist movements in Europe.[11][iv][v]
> 
> "Romantic nationalism in Central and Eastern Europe had helped to set off the Haskalah, or 'Jewish Enlightenment', creating a split in the Jewish community between those who *saw Judaism as their religion and those who saw it as their ethnicity or nation.[11][12] *
Click to expand...

Israel already freed Palestine from the hordes of rabid arabs.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> *How many times do you see the words "in Palestine" in this document?*


Doth mine eyes deceive me? The date upon this original document was signed in the year of our Lord *1917 *and *"Palestine"* is mentioned no less than twice! I dare say that a fellow member of this forum has been telling porkies.


----------



## GLASNOST

Taz said:


> First, you give your own land back to the Indians ....


"Who's on first". Are you Abbot or Costello? No justice can be upheld anywhere until the Yankees leave North America to the indigenous population and until then any atrocity may be committed anywhere in the world - is that it? Unfortunately, the Indians have been subdued. But the Palestinians are not willing to "give up" their land and you are paying the price for trying to steal it so stop whining about it and take the pain.


----------



## Taz

GLASNOST said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, you give your own land back to the Indians ....
> 
> 
> 
> "Who's on first". Are you Abbot or Costello? No justice can be upheld anywhere until the Yankees leave North America to the indigenous population and until then any atrocity may be committed anywhere in the world - is that it? Unfortunately, the Indians have been subdued. But the Palestinians are not willing to "give up" their land and you are paying the price for trying to steal it so stop whining about it and take the pain.
Click to expand...

The Pals lost, they should admit it and move on. Like the Indians did. Otherwise, the war continues, and their land gets smaller. And their arab brethren don't seem to give a fuck. Making the Pals just another bunch of sore losers. A people should really know when they're beaten.


----------



## Taz

GLASNOST said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, you give your own land back to the Indians ....
> 
> 
> 
> "Who's on first". Are you Abbot or Costello? No justice can be upheld anywhere until the Yankees leave North America to the indigenous population and until then any atrocity may be committed anywhere in the world - is that it? Unfortunately, the Indians have been subdued. But the Palestinians are not willing to "give up" their land and you are paying the price for trying to steal it so stop whining about it and take the pain.
Click to expand...

And it's more about someone (like you) telling others to give their land back when you won't give yours back. You're a hypocrite.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> We the Jewish people and your comment is stupid, which isn’t a surpris
> 
> 
> 
> Are you "Jewish people" a race, religion, marketing brand, or death cult? Tell me exactly what it is Jews of today have in common with the Semites who abandoned Palestine hundreds of years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mandatory Palestine - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

And now we took it back. Sucks to be you, Islamist. You’re also a moron. I never look at your pics or links I have told you this 200x but you keep posting them. Makes you a moron.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again there is no such thing as Palestine. There was no such thing as a Palestinian until 1967. If you want the country
> 
> 
> 
> *Then how do you explain the reference to Palestine in documents like the Balfour Declaration?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How many times do you see the words "in Palestine" in this document?*
> 
> Balfour Declaration - Wikipedia
> 
> "The opening words of the declaration represented the first public expression of support for Zionism by a major political power.
> 
> "The term 'national home' had no precedent in international law, and was intentionally vague as to whether a Jewish state was contemplated.
> 
> "The intended boundaries *of Palestine* were not specified, and the British government later confirmed that the words '*in Palestine*' meant that the Jewish national home was not intended to cover *all of Palestine.*"
> 
> *Palestine existed for centuries before European "Jews" began their Zionist project of colonization.*
Click to expand...

Palestine was never a country. It was a territory. Where in the letter does he state the word “Palestinian”? No where. It would be like calling Native Americans here and Canada as “North Americans”. Find the word “Palestinian”. I ll patiently wait. Furthermore I explained what the Jews did. They took the land via war. Like Americans did as well. GB isn’t crying for America to be returned or Canada. Why are you so stupid? You never address that point. Never. You lose again, Islamist.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again there is no such thing as Palestine. There was no such thing as a Palestinian until 1967. If you want the country
> 
> 
> 
> *Then how do you explain the reference to Palestine in documents like the Balfour Declaration?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How many times do you see the words "in Palestine" in this document?*
> 
> Balfour Declaration - Wikipedia
> 
> "The opening words of the declaration represented the first public expression of support for Zionism by a major political power.
> 
> "The term 'national home' had no precedent in international law, and was intentionally vague as to whether a Jewish state was contemplated.
> 
> "The intended boundaries *of Palestine* were not specified, and the British government later confirmed that the words '*in Palestine*' meant that the Jewish national home was not intended to cover *all of Palestine.*"
> 
> *Palestine existed for centuries before European "Jews" began their Zionist project of colonization.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Even Shakespeare and Chaucer reference Palestine.
Click to expand...

Find the word “Palestinian” before 1967. I ll patiently wait. Real Palestinians...are Jews!


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again there is no such thing as Palestine. There was no such thing as a Palestinian until 1967. If you want the country
> 
> 
> 
> *Then how do you explain the reference to Palestine in documents like the Balfour Declaration?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How many times do you see the words "in Palestine" in this document?*
> 
> Balfour Declaration - Wikipedia
> 
> "The opening words of the declaration represented the first public expression of support for Zionism by a major political power.
> 
> "The term 'national home' had no precedent in international law, and was intentionally vague as to whether a Jewish state was contemplated.
> 
> "The intended boundaries *of Palestine* were not specified, and the British government later confirmed that the words '*in Palestine*' meant that the Jewish national home was not intended to cover *all of Palestine.*"
> 
> *Palestine existed for centuries before European "Jews" began their Zionist project of colonization.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Even Shakespeare and Chaucer reference Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Find the word “Palestinian” before 1967. I ll patiently wait. Real Palestinians...are Jews!
Click to expand...


Out house boy was Palestinian in 1952. Palestinians went to my Church while some attended Catholic Mass in the 1950s. They guys who ran the post office and commissary were Palestinian.. This is one of those shabby lies by the Jewish immigrants to Palestine. They have demonized their enemies since the Old Testament.


----------



## GLASNOST

Taz said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... the Palestinians are not willing to "give up" their land and you are paying the price for trying to steal it so stop whining about it and take the pain.
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals lost, they should admit it and move on. Like the Indians did. Otherwise, the war continues, and their land gets smaller. And their arab brethren don't seem to give a fuck. Making the Pals just another bunch of sore losers. A people should really know when they're beaten.
Click to expand...

You are spouting so much BS. There was an attack just 4 weeks ago. 


Taz said:


> And it's more about someone (like you) telling others to give their land back when you won't give yours back.


What are you talking about now? The last possession we had was sold to France back in 1878.


Taz said:


> You're a hypocrite.


You are an imbecile.


----------



## Taz

GLASNOST said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... the Palestinians are not willing to "give up" their land and you are paying the price for trying to steal it so stop whining about it and take the pain.
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals lost, they should admit it and move on. Like the Indians did. Otherwise, the war continues, and their land gets smaller. And their arab brethren don't seem to give a fuck. Making the Pals just another bunch of sore losers. A people should really know when they're beaten.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are spouting so much BS. There was an attack just 4 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's more about someone (like you) telling others to give their land back when you won't give yours back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about now? The last possession we had was sold to France back in 1878.
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an imbecile.
Click to expand...

T'es un con.

If the Pals don't want to be attacked, they should stop doing so themselves and make peace. Maybe you can explain to them that they've lost.


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was called Judea and now it’s back in my peoples hands. So yes in 1947 Israel was formed. There is nothing to wipe out. No such thing as Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was formed in 1947 because the UN violated its own Charter by not calling for a national election in PALESTINE. Instead it awarded Jews (including thousands of illegal immigrants) 55% of the land of PALESTINE.
> 
> There were twice as many non-Jews as Jews living in PALESTINE at that time; can you figure out which side would have won at the polls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews were kicked out of neighboring countries as Islam started getting more radical. Millions ventured into an undeveloped wasteland and built a country on the ground of their ancient homeland. Now the Islamists want it because why? Because it's Jews. If it were Muslims running Israel no one would say shit. Lebanon treats Palestinians terribly and no one cares as it's Muslim on Muslim actions.
> 
> 
> By your thinking we should give America back to Native Americans and South America should go back to Inca, Maya and Aztec tribes. Istanbul should be returned to the Christians and so on....you live in a fantasy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Jews began leaving the Arab world in 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look it up....leaving means kicked out aka no Jews allowed. Their strip of land is the size of NJ and you Islamists won't even let them have that. Sad.
Click to expand...


The Arab Jews were victims of Zionist ambitions. Every time Israel pulled some stunt more Arab Jews left. Libya had a thriving Jewish community until late 1973. Bahrain still does.


----------



## surada

Taz said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... the Palestinians are not willing to "give up" their land and you are paying the price for trying to steal it so stop whining about it and take the pain.
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals lost, they should admit it and move on. Like the Indians did. Otherwise, the war continues, and their land gets smaller. And their arab brethren don't seem to give a fuck. Making the Pals just another bunch of sore losers. A people should really know when they're beaten.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are spouting so much BS. There was an attack just 4 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's more about someone (like you) telling others to give their land back when you won't give yours back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about now? The last possession we had was sold to France back in 1878.
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an imbecile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> T'es un con.
> 
> If the Pals don't want to be attacked, they should stop doing so themselves and make peace. Maybe you can explain to them that they've lost.
Click to expand...


Read Moshe Dayan. They didn't want peace. They wanted more land and water.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again there is no such thing as Palestine. There was no such thing as a Palestinian until 1967. If you want the country
> 
> 
> 
> *Then how do you explain the reference to Palestine in documents like the Balfour Declaration?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How many times do you see the words "in Palestine" in this document?*
> 
> Balfour Declaration - Wikipedia
> 
> "The opening words of the declaration represented the first public expression of support for Zionism by a major political power.
> 
> "The term 'national home' had no precedent in international law, and was intentionally vague as to whether a Jewish state was contemplated.
> 
> "The intended boundaries *of Palestine* were not specified, and the British government later confirmed that the words '*in Palestine*' meant that the Jewish national home was not intended to cover *all of Palestine.*"
> 
> *Palestine existed for centuries before European "Jews" began their Zionist project of colonization.*
Click to expand...


*Then how do you explain the reference to Palestine in documents like the Balfour Declaration?* 

Do you imagine he was talking about the nation of Palestine?


----------



## Taz

surada said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... the Palestinians are not willing to "give up" their land and you are paying the price for trying to steal it so stop whining about it and take the pain.
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals lost, they should admit it and move on. Like the Indians did. Otherwise, the war continues, and their land gets smaller. And their arab brethren don't seem to give a fuck. Making the Pals just another bunch of sore losers. A people should really know when they're beaten.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are spouting so much BS. There was an attack just 4 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's more about someone (like you) telling others to give their land back when you won't give yours back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about now? The last possession we had was sold to France back in 1878.
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an imbecile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> T'es un con.
> 
> If the Pals don't want to be attacked, they should stop doing so themselves and make peace. Maybe you can explain to them that they've lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read Moshe Dayan. They didn't want peace. They wanted more land and water.
Click to expand...

The Pals could officially surrender and then Israel would have to make peace. 

Btw, Dayan is dead. It's been 40 years. Things change. Apparently you don't.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chumpsky!!
> 
> 
> 
> *World's smartest Jew.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chomsky clarifies position on the cultural boycott of Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "‘I am opposed to any appearance in Israel that is used for nationalistic or other propaganda purposes to cover up its occupation and denial of Palestinian human rights. I’ve been involved in activities to hold Israel accountable for its international law violations since before the BDS movement took shape. While I have some tactical differences with the BDS movement, I strongly support the actions and continue to participate in them.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Asked about arguments that invoke Israel’s purported democracy, he said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "‘The oft repeated idea that Israel is a 'vibrant democracy' is an absurd one. Unless the qualification is purely symbolic, there can be no 'democratic Jewish (Christian, Muslim, white) state'. In the case of Israel, the 'Jewishness' is very far from symbolic. There is no need to repeat here what I’ve written in the past, documenting extensively Israel’s discriminatory practices.'"
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


He's a whiny twat.....I can see why you like him.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Because the Arabs of Palestine don't live in any of Israel's neighboring countries.



Silly rabbit, why can't the Arabs in neighboring countries vote in their own country?


----------



## surada

Taz said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... the Palestinians are not willing to "give up" their land and you are paying the price for trying to steal it so stop whining about it and take the pain.
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals lost, they should admit it and move on. Like the Indians did. Otherwise, the war continues, and their land gets smaller. And their arab brethren don't seem to give a fuck. Making the Pals just another bunch of sore losers. A people should really know when they're beaten.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are spouting so much BS. There was an attack just 4 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's more about someone (like you) telling others to give their land back when you won't give yours back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about now? The last possession we had was sold to France back in 1878.
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an imbecile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> T'es un con.
> 
> If the Pals don't want to be attacked, they should stop doing so themselves and make peace. Maybe you can explain to them that they've lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read Moshe Dayan. They didn't want peace. They wanted more land and water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Pals could officially surrender and then Israel would have to make peace.
> 
> Btw, Dayan is dead. It's been 40 years. Things change. Apparently you don't.
Click to expand...


The Israelis may be reasonable and decent, their government isn't.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

fncceo said:


> Free Palestine!
> 
> When you buy two at the regular price.



Satisfaction NOT guaranteed.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Taz said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews have a right to their ancient lands
> 
> 
> 
> Jews have no legal or moral right to the land and water on non-Jews in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have no more rights to their ancient land than any other religion or ethnicity has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First, you give your own land back to the Indians, then your words might carry a little weight.
Click to expand...


George has never owned any land.......the Jews made him a failure.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

GLASNOST said:


> But the Palestinians are not willing to "give up" their land



When did they ever get any land? Be specific.


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Jews were kicked out of neighboring countries as Islam started getting more radical. Millions ventured into an undeveloped wasteland and built a country on the ground of their ancient homeland.







*When did "millions" of Jews immigrate to Palestine, before or after 1920?*

https://www.theatlantic.com/past/docs/unbound/bookauth/zionism/mackay.htm

"But the Syrian province of Palestine, about one hundred and fifty miles long and fifty miles broad, largely mountainous and sterile, contains at present (1920) *a population of more than 650,000, divided as follows: Mohammedan Arabs, 515,000; Jews, 63,000; Christian Arabs, 62,000; nomadic Bedouins, 50,000; unclassified, 5000. *

"Of these the Mohammedans and Christians are to a man bitterly opposed to any Zionist claims, whether made by would-be rulers or by settlers."


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Out house boy was Palestinian in 1952. Palestinians went to my Church while some attended Catholic Mass in the 1950s. They guys who ran the post office and commissary were Palestinian..



Cool!
What was the Palestinian currency called?
What was the exchange rate?
Were they allowed to vote by mail for their Palestinians leaders?
Who were their Palestinian leaders?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again there is no such thing as Palestine. There was no such thing as a Palestinian until 1967. If you want the country
> 
> 
> 
> *Then how do you explain the reference to Palestine in documents like the Balfour Declaration?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How many times do you see the words "in Palestine" in this document?*
> 
> Balfour Declaration - Wikipedia
> 
> "The opening words of the declaration represented the first public expression of support for Zionism by a major political power.
> 
> "The term 'national home' had no precedent in international law, and was intentionally vague as to whether a Jewish state was contemplated.
> 
> "The intended boundaries *of Palestine* were not specified, and the British government later confirmed that the words '*in Palestine*' meant that the Jewish national home was not intended to cover *all of Palestine.*"
> 
> *Palestine existed for centuries before European "Jews" began their Zionist project of colonization.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Even Shakespeare and Chaucer reference Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Find the word “Palestinian” before 1967. I ll patiently wait. Real Palestinians...are Jews!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Out house boy was Palestinian in 1952. Palestinians went to my Church while some attended Catholic Mass in the 1950s. They guys who ran the post office and commissary were Palestinian.. This is one of those shabby lies by the Jewish immigrants to Palestine. They have demonized their enemies since the Old Testament.
Click to expand...

That’s a lie. 100% lie. Romans called Jews Palestinians because of the word Philistine. The Philistines were Jews ancient enemies and Rome called the region that post conquest as an insult. The word “Palestinian” was first used by Arafat in 1967. Your house boy (weird) was an Arab.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was called Judea and now it’s back in my peoples hands. So yes in 1947 Israel was formed. There is nothing to wipe out. No such thing as Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was formed in 1947 because the UN violated its own Charter by not calling for a national election in PALESTINE. Instead it awarded Jews (including thousands of illegal immigrants) 55% of the land of PALESTINE.
> 
> There were twice as many non-Jews as Jews living in PALESTINE at that time; can you figure out which side would have won at the polls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews were kicked out of neighboring countries as Islam started getting more radical. Millions ventured into an undeveloped wasteland and built a country on the ground of their ancient homeland. Now the Islamists want it because why? Because it's Jews. If it were Muslims running Israel no one would say shit. Lebanon treats Palestinians terribly and no one cares as it's Muslim on Muslim actions.
> 
> 
> By your thinking we should give America back to Native Americans and South America should go back to Inca, Maya and Aztec tribes. Istanbul should be returned to the Christians and so on....you live in a fantasy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Jews began leaving the Arab world in 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look it up....leaving means kicked out aka no Jews allowed. Their strip of land is the size of NJ and you Islamists won't even let them have that. Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arab Jews were victims of Zionist ambitions. Every time Israel pulled some stunt more Arab Jews left. Libya had a thriving Jewish community until late 1973. Bahrain still does.
Click to expand...

Zionist is a Jew who believes that Israel has the right to exist. You’re an imbecile.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews were kicked out of neighboring countries as Islam started getting more radical. Millions ventured into an undeveloped wasteland and built a country on the ground of their ancient homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When did "millions" of Jews immigrate to Palestine, before or after 1920?*
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/past/docs/unbound/bookauth/zionism/mackay.htm
> 
> "But the Syrian province of Palestine, about one hundred and fifty miles long and fifty miles broad, largely mountainous and sterile, contains at present (1920) *a population of more than 650,000, divided as follows: Mohammedan Arabs, 515,000; Jews, 63,000; Christian Arabs, 62,000; nomadic Bedouins, 50,000; unclassified, 5000. *
> 
> "Of these the Mohammedans and Christians are to a man bitterly opposed to any Zionist claims, whether made by would-be rulers or by settlers."
Click to expand...

Why isn’t GB calling America an Apartheid State and occupied territories? Taken by war...what is the difference?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... the Palestinians are not willing to "give up" their land and you are paying the price for trying to steal it so stop whining about it and take the pain.
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals lost, they should admit it and move on. Like the Indians did. Otherwise, the war continues, and their land gets smaller. And their arab brethren don't seem to give a fuck. Making the Pals just another bunch of sore losers. A people should really know when they're beaten.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are spouting so much BS. There was an attack just 4 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's more about someone (like you) telling others to give their land back when you won't give yours back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about now? The last possession we had was sold to France back in 1878.
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an imbecile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> T'es un con.
> 
> If the Pals don't want to be attacked, they should stop doing so themselves and make peace. Maybe you can explain to them that they've lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read Moshe Dayan. They didn't want peace. They wanted more land and water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Pals could officially surrender and then Israel would have to make peace.
> 
> Btw, Dayan is dead. It's been 40 years. Things change. Apparently you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis may be reasonable and decent, their government isn't.
Click to expand...

Israel is a Democracy. People choose their Govt. Why does every majority Muslim country treat women horribly, hate dogs and hang gay people?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews were kicked out of neighboring countries as Islam started getting more radical. Millions ventured into an undeveloped wasteland and built a country on the ground of their ancient homeland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When did "millions" of Jews immigrate to Palestine, before or after 1920?*
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/past/docs/unbound/bookauth/zionism/mackay.htm
> 
> "But the Syrian province of Palestine, about one hundred and fifty miles long and fifty miles broad, largely mountainous and sterile, contains at present (1920) *a population of more than 650,000, divided as follows: Mohammedan Arabs, 515,000; Jews, 63,000; Christian Arabs, 62,000; nomadic Bedouins, 50,000; unclassified, 5000. *
> 
> "Of these the Mohammedans and Christians are to a man bitterly opposed to any Zionist claims, whether made by would-be rulers or by settlers."
Click to expand...

Who was the President of “Palestine” in 1946?


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Now the Islamists want it because why? Because it's Jews. If it were Muslims running Israel no one would say shit. Lebanon treats Palestinians terribly and no one cares as it's Muslim on Muslim actions


What about Arab Christians who have had their land and water stolen and their children shot or arrested by the greedy Jews of Israel?


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again there is no such thing as Palestine. There was no such thing as a Palestinian until 1967. If you want the country
> 
> 
> 
> *Then how do you explain the reference to Palestine in documents like the Balfour Declaration?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How many times do you see the words "in Palestine" in this document?*
> 
> Balfour Declaration - Wikipedia
> 
> "The opening words of the declaration represented the first public expression of support for Zionism by a major political power.
> 
> "The term 'national home' had no precedent in international law, and was intentionally vague as to whether a Jewish state was contemplated.
> 
> "The intended boundaries *of Palestine* were not specified, and the British government later confirmed that the words '*in Palestine*' meant that the Jewish national home was not intended to cover *all of Palestine.*"
> 
> *Palestine existed for centuries before European "Jews" began their Zionist project of colonization.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Even Shakespeare and Chaucer reference Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Find the word “Palestinian” before 1967. I ll patiently wait. Real Palestinians...are Jews!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Out house boy was Palestinian in 1952. Palestinians went to my Church while some attended Catholic Mass in the 1950s. They guys who ran the post office and commissary were Palestinian.. This is one of those shabby lies by the Jewish immigrants to Palestine. They have demonized their enemies since the Old Testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a lie. 100% lie. Romans called Jews Palestinians because of the word Philistine. The Philistines were Jews ancient enemies and Rome called the region that post conquest as an insult. The word “Palestinian” was first used by Arafat in 1967. Your house boy (weird) was an Arab.
Click to expand...


You're dead wrong.. They were called Palestinians when I was a kid. The land is called Palestine in all the Palestine documents n the Avalon Project, Yale.

The Philistines were the Sea People from the Aegean who chased the North Coast Canaanites inland.

*Philistines - Wikipedia*








						Philistines - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




The Philistines were an ancient people who lived on the south coast of Canaan from the 12th century BC until 604 BC, when their state, after having already been subjugated for centuries by Assyria, was finally destroyed by King Nebuchadnezzar II of Babylonia.

After becoming part of his empire and its successor, the Persian Empire, they lost their distinct ethnic identity and disappeared from the historical and archaeological record by the late 5th century BC. The Philistines are known for their biblical conflict with the Israelites. Though the primary source of information about the Philistines is the Hebrew Bible, t…


----------



## surada

The term "Palestine" first appeared in the 5th century BC when the ancient Greek historian Herodotus wrote of a "district of Syria, *called Palaistinê" between Phoenicia and Egypt in The Histories*. Herodotus applied the term to both the coastal and the inland regions such as the Judean mountains and the Jordan Rift Valley .
*Timeline of the name "Palestine" - Wikipedia*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the Islamists want it because why? Because it's Jews. If it were Muslims running Israel no one would say shit. Lebanon treats Palestinians terribly and no one cares as it's Muslim on Muslim actions
> 
> 
> 
> What about Arab Christians who have had their land and water stolen and their children shot or arrested by the greedy Jews of Israel?
Click to expand...

How was it stolen? They were offered the opportunity to stay. This is Islamic propaganda. None of it is true. How about the millions of Christians dead at the hands of Islamic Radicals? There are many Islamists who live in Israel. How many Jews live in mostly Islamic countries?


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> By your thinking we should give America back to Native Americans and South America should go back to Inca, Maya and Aztec tribes. Istanbul should be returned to the Christians and so on....you live in a fantasy world.


Jews expelled over 700,000 non-Jews from their homes, farms, businesses, and bank accounts in 1948. Today the victims of the Zionist occupation and their descendants number in the millions. All of those millions deserve the right of return or compensation for their loss. It is never surprising to me when an ignorant white supremacist tries to justify ethnic cleansing in Palestine with the genocide that happened in the US; you're a credit to your race.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again there is no such thing as Palestine. There was no such thing as a Palestinian until 1967. If you want the country
> 
> 
> 
> *Then how do you explain the reference to Palestine in documents like the Balfour Declaration?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How many times do you see the words "in Palestine" in this document?*
> 
> Balfour Declaration - Wikipedia
> 
> "The opening words of the declaration represented the first public expression of support for Zionism by a major political power.
> 
> "The term 'national home' had no precedent in international law, and was intentionally vague as to whether a Jewish state was contemplated.
> 
> "The intended boundaries *of Palestine* were not specified, and the British government later confirmed that the words '*in Palestine*' meant that the Jewish national home was not intended to cover *all of Palestine.*"
> 
> *Palestine existed for centuries before European "Jews" began their Zionist project of colonization.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Even Shakespeare and Chaucer reference Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Find the word “Palestinian” before 1967. I ll patiently wait. Real Palestinians...are Jews!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Out house boy was Palestinian in 1952. Palestinians went to my Church while some attended Catholic Mass in the 1950s. They guys who ran the post office and commissary were Palestinian.. This is one of those shabby lies by the Jewish immigrants to Palestine. They have demonized their enemies since the Old Testament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a lie. 100% lie. Romans called Jews Palestinians because of the word Philistine. The Philistines were Jews ancient enemies and Rome called the region that post conquest as an insult. The word “Palestinian” was first used by Arafat in 1967. Your house boy (weird) was an Arab.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're dead wrong.. They were called Palestinians when I was a kid. The land is called Palestine in all the Palestine documents n the Avalon Project, Yale.
> 
> The Philistines were the Sea People from the Aegean who chased the North Coast Canaanites inland.
> 
> *Philistines - Wikipedia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philistines - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Philistines were an ancient people who lived on the south coast of Canaan from the 12th century BC until 604 BC, when their state, after having already been subjugated for centuries by Assyria, was finally destroyed by King Nebuchadnezzar II of Babylonia.
> 
> After becoming part of his empire and its successor, the Persian Empire, they lost their distinct ethnic identity and disappeared from the historical and archaeological record by the late 5th century BC. The Philistines are known for their biblical conflict with the Israelites. Though the primary source of information about the Philistines is the Hebrew Bible, t…
Click to expand...

Find one article where they were called Palestinians before 1967...you can't. It was used by Arafat in 1967.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> By your thinking we should give America back to Native Americans and South America should go back to Inca, Maya and Aztec tribes. Istanbul should be returned to the Christians and so on....you live in a fantasy world.
> 
> 
> 
> Jews expelled over 700,000 non-Jews from their homes, farms, businesses, and bank accounts in 1948. Today the victims of the Zionist occupation and their descendants number in the millions. All of those millions deserve the right of return or compensation for their loss. It is never surprising to me when an ignorant white supremacist tries to justify ethnic cleansing in Palestine with the genocide that happened in the US; you're a credit to your race.
Click to expand...

None of that is remotely true. Those people left because of their hatred for Jews. No one was expelled. Fine when the Turks give back Constantinople to the Christians we can speak about the right to return. You don't even know history. You don't read my posts you just copy and paste bullshit.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

GLASNOST said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... the Palestinians are not willing to "give up" their land and you are paying the price for trying to steal it so stop whining about it and take the pain.
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals lost, they should admit it and move on. Like the Indians did. Otherwise, the war continues, and their land gets smaller. And their arab brethren don't seem to give a fuck. Making the Pals just another bunch of sore losers. A people should really know when they're beaten.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are spouting so much BS. There was an attack just 4 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's more about someone (like you) telling others to give their land back when you won't give yours back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about now? The last possession we had was sold to France back in 1878.
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an imbecile.
Click to expand...

You're an Islamist


----------



## surada

*Know Your History: The German Nazi Templers Of Palestine ...*








						Know Your History: The German Nazi Templers Of Palestine
					

Some fascinating history




					www.israellycool.com
				



...
Mar 04, 2016 · March 24, 1946 Jerusalem (Mar. 22)* Gotthilf Wagner*, former mayor of the German colony of Sarona, near Tel Aviv, and one of the leading Palestine Nazis, was today shot to death as he journeyed from Sarona to Wilhelma, another German community. Before the war he was a S.S. group leader.


Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out house boy was Palestinian in 1952. Palestinians went to my Church while some attended Catholic Mass in the 1950s. They guys who ran the post office and commissary were Palestinian..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!
> What was the Palestinian currecy called?
> What was the exchange rate?
> Were they allowed to vote by mail for their Palestinians leaders?
> Who were their Palestinian leaders?
Click to expand...


It was called the Palestinian Pound. You'll have to look up  the rest.

The Zionists killed over  500 British peacekeepers.

*UK opens secret files on 1940s 'Jewish terrorists' in ...*








						UK opens secret files on 1940s ‘Jewish terrorists’ in Palestine and beyond
					

Newly declassified documents show how British agents tried to contain militant activities, feared attacks on British soil




					www.timesofisrael.com
				



...
The* informant’s* message was alarming: Assassins planned to kill the commander of* British* forces in* Palestine* the following morning; evasive action was needed.


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> By your thinking we should give America back to Native Americans and South America should go back to Inca, Maya and Aztec tribes. Istanbul should be returned to the Christians and so on....you live in a fantasy world.
> 
> 
> 
> Jews expelled over 700,000 non-Jews from their homes, farms, businesses, and bank accounts in 1948. Today the victims of the Zionist occupation and their descendants number in the millions. All of those millions deserve the right of return or compensation for their loss. It is never surprising to me when an ignorant white supremacist tries to justify ethnic cleansing in Palestine with the genocide that happened in the US; you're a credit to your race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of that is remotely true. Those people left because of their hatred for Jews. No one was expelled. Fine when the Turks give back Constantinople to the Christians we can speak about the right to return. You don't even know history. You don't read my post you just copy and paste bullshit.
Click to expand...


You probably won't read this .. You're so keen to deny the Palestinians had any rights or were even human.

*The Hashemites - As the Arabs See the Jews*
www.kinghussein.gov.jo/kabd_eng.html
*Jews*, themselves, will admit that never since the Great Dispersion did *Jews* develop so freely and reach such importance as in Spain when it was an Arab possession. With very minor exceptions, *Jews* have lived for many centuries in the Middle East, in complete peace and friendliness with their Arab neighbours.


----------



## georgephillip

surada said:


> Jews began leaving the Arab world in 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973.


Coinciding with the four major wars the Jews of Israel inflicted upon their neighbors and others.




admin – New Jersey European Heritage Association


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> *Know Your History: The German Nazi Templers Of Palestine ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know Your History: The German Nazi Templers Of Palestine
> 
> 
> Some fascinating history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israellycool.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Mar 04, 2016 · March 24, 1946 Jerusalem (Mar. 22)* Gotthilf Wagner*, former mayor of the German colony of Sarona, near Tel Aviv, and one of the leading Palestine Nazis, was today shot to death as he journeyed from Sarona to Wilhelma, another German community. Before the war he was a S.S. group leader.
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out house boy was Palestinian in 1952. Palestinians went to my Church while some attended Catholic Mass in the 1950s. They guys who ran the post office and commissary were Palestinian..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!
> What was the Palestinian currecy called?
> What was the exchange rate?
> Were they allowed to vote by mail for their Palestinians leaders?
> Who were their Palestinian leaders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was called the Palestinian Pound. You'll have to look up  the rest.
> 
> The Zionists killed over  500 British peacekeepers.
> 
> *UK opens secret files on 1940s 'Jewish terrorists' in ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK opens secret files on 1940s ‘Jewish terrorists’ in Palestine and beyond
> 
> 
> Newly declassified documents show how British agents tried to contain militant activities, feared attacks on British soil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> The* informant’s* message was alarming: Assassins planned to kill the commander of* British* forces in* Palestine* the following morning; evasive action was needed.
Click to expand...

Exodus was a bloody time as Jews were looking to survive after the Holocaust and expulsion from Europe. Shame on them for fighting for their ancient homeland. Tsk tsk tsk. You forget that the British were colonialists and chose to give the ancient Judea back to the Jews. Would you turn away free land?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> By your thinking we should give America back to Native Americans and South America should go back to Inca, Maya and Aztec tribes. Istanbul should be returned to the Christians and so on....you live in a fantasy world.
> 
> 
> 
> Jews expelled over 700,000 non-Jews from their homes, farms, businesses, and bank accounts in 1948. Today the victims of the Zionist occupation and their descendants number in the millions. All of those millions deserve the right of return or compensation for their loss. It is never surprising to me when an ignorant white supremacist tries to justify ethnic cleansing in Palestine with the genocide that happened in the US; you're a credit to your race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of that is remotely true. Those people left because of their hatred for Jews. No one was expelled. Fine when the Turks give back Constantinople to the Christians we can speak about the right to return. You don't even know history. You don't read my post you just copy and paste bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably won't read this .. You're so keen to deny the Palestinians had any rights or were even human.
> 
> *The Hashemites - As the Arabs See the Jews*
> www.kinghussein.gov.jo/kabd_eng.html
> *Jews*, themselves, will admit that never since the Great Dispersion did *Jews* develop so freely and reach such importance as in Spain when it was an Arab possession. With very minor exceptions, *Jews* have lived for many centuries in the Middle East, in complete peace and friendliness with their Arab neighbours.
Click to expand...

Until Islam became radical and they were expelled. Where in the Middle East sans Israel are there plentiful Jewish temples and Jewish neighborhoods?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews began leaving the Arab world in 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973.
> 
> 
> 
> Coinciding with the four major wars the Jews of Israel inflicted upon their neighbors and others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> admin – New Jersey European Heritage Association
Click to expand...

This again. Goodness. How many times will you post the same bullshit over and over again? Why don’t you ever address my question? Coward.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Where does the Charter call for a national election in PALESTINE?








						Chapter I: Article 2(1)–(5) — Charter of the United Nations — Repertory of Practice of United Nations Organs — Codification Division Publications
					

This is the website of the Repertory of Practice of United Nations Organs (Legal Publications of the Codification Division of the Office of Legal Affairs). Here you will find related information and links.



					legal.un.org
				



.


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> By your thinking we should give America back to Native Americans and South America should go back to Inca, Maya and Aztec tribes. Istanbul should be returned to the Christians and so on....you live in a fantasy world.
> 
> 
> 
> Jews expelled over 700,000 non-Jews from their homes, farms, businesses, and bank accounts in 1948. Today the victims of the Zionist occupation and their descendants number in the millions. All of those millions deserve the right of return or compensation for their loss. It is never surprising to me when an ignorant white supremacist tries to justify ethnic cleansing in Palestine with the genocide that happened in the US; you're a credit to your race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of that is remotely true. Those people left because of their hatred for Jews. No one was expelled. Fine when the Turks give back Constantinople to the Christians we can speak about the right to return. You don't even know history. You don't read my post you just copy and paste bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably won't read this .. You're so keen to deny the Palestinians had any rights or were even human.
> 
> *The Hashemites - As the Arabs See the Jews*
> www.kinghussein.gov.jo/kabd_eng.html
> *Jews*, themselves, will admit that never since the Great Dispersion did *Jews* develop so freely and reach such importance as in Spain when it was an Arab possession. With very minor exceptions, *Jews* have lived for many centuries in the Middle East, in complete peace and friendliness with their Arab neighbours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Until Islam became radical and they were expelled. Where in the Middle East sans Israel are there plentiful Jewish temples and Jewish neighborhoods?
Click to expand...


LOLOL.. Islam wasn't radical at all until nationalism reared its head because of Israel's conduct in Palestine. Then you had Hassan Al Banna and Sayeed Qubt. Blame the Zionists.. They sought sanctuary then immediately betrayed the indigenous population.

The immigrants were Bolsheviks  to a man. There are many accounts in the 1920s of various Socialists groups battling each other in the streets of Jerusalem. The Palestinians sure didn't know who Lenin and Marx were.

Hell, they even murdered Count Bernadotte who saved some 30,000 Jews from the Holocaust.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Sounds awful!!
> 
> Why would Israel do anything to Gaza?


Profit before people.



https://fas.org/sgp/crs/mideast/RL33222.pdf


----------



## surada

The term "Palestine" first appeared in the 5th century BC when the ancient Greek historian Herodotus wrote of a "district of Syria, *called Palaistinê" between Phoenicia and Egypt in The Histories*. Herodotus applied the term to both the coastal and the inland regions such as the Judean mountains and the Jordan Rift Valley .
*Timeline of the name "Palestine" - Wikipedia*


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> I bet you’d have all the Indians take the US back as well. And we should all move back to Europe.


I bet you would throw multiple hissy fits if illegal, brown-skinned immigrants who didn't speak a word of English (and showed contempt for those who did) moved into you house, business, or bank account.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> *Know Your History: The German Nazi Templers Of Palestine ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know Your History: The German Nazi Templers Of Palestine
> 
> 
> Some fascinating history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israellycool.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Mar 04, 2016 · March 24, 1946 Jerusalem (Mar. 22)* Gotthilf Wagner*, former mayor of the German colony of Sarona, near Tel Aviv, and one of the leading Palestine Nazis, was today shot to death as he journeyed from Sarona to Wilhelma, another German community. Before the war he was a S.S. group leader.
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out house boy was Palestinian in 1952. Palestinians went to my Church while some attended Catholic Mass in the 1950s. They guys who ran the post office and commissary were Palestinian..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!
> What was the Palestinian currecy called?
> What was the exchange rate?
> Were they allowed to vote by mail for their Palestinians leaders?
> Who were their Palestinian leaders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was called the Palestinian Pound. You'll have to look up  the rest.
> 
> The Zionists killed over  500 British peacekeepers.
> 
> *UK opens secret files on 1940s 'Jewish terrorists' in ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK opens secret files on 1940s ‘Jewish terrorists’ in Palestine and beyond
> 
> 
> Newly declassified documents show how British agents tried to contain militant activities, feared attacks on British soil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> The* informant’s* message was alarming: Assassins planned to kill the commander of* British* forces in* Palestine* the following morning; evasive action was needed.
Click to expand...


*It was called the Palestinian Pound.  *

That sounds suspiciously like the British Pound. What was the exchange rate?
Where was the Palestinian mint? Where did they print their Pound notes in the 1950s?

*You'll have to look up  the rest.*

I have to look up the leaders and election processes of the Palestinians in the 1950s?

You seem so knowledgeable, you can't tell me?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does the Charter call for a national election in PALESTINE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chapter I: Article 2(1)–(5) — Charter of the United Nations — Repertory of Practice of United Nations Organs — Codification Division Publications
> 
> 
> This is the website of the Repertory of Practice of United Nations Organs (Legal Publications of the Codification Division of the Office of Legal Affairs). Here you will find related information and links.
> 
> 
> 
> legal.un.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Thanks for the link.
I didn't see the word Palestine.
Did you mean to post a different link?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> The term "Palestine" first appeared in the 5th century BC when the ancient Greek historian Herodotus wrote of a "district of Syria, *called Palaistinê" between Phoenicia and Egypt in The Histories*. Herodotus applied the term to both the coastal and the inland regions such as the Judean mountains and the Jordan Rift Valley .
> *Timeline of the name "Palestine" - Wikipedia*


I am asking for the word “Palestinian”...when was that first used?


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> They should realize their defeat, make peace and move on.


*You're confusing Palestinians with Neville Chamberlain.*





The Zionist fallacy of ‘Jewish supremacy’

"Zionism is a modern movement, which gained traction among a minority of secular Jews only in the late 19th century in response to Europe’s rising anti-Semitism and romantic nationalism.

*"Early Zionists syncretised many aspects of European fascism, **white supremacy*, colonialism and messianic Evangelism and had a long and sordid history of cooperating with anti-Semites, imperialists and fascists in order to promote exclusivist and expansionist agendas."

*Palestinians will never accept Jewish terror.
Eventually world opinion will come to their rescue the same way it did with the victims of South African apartheid.*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you’d have all the Indians take the US back as well. And we should all move back to Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you would throw multiple hissy fits if illegal, brown-skinned immigrants who didn't speak a word of English (and showed contempt for those who did) moved into you house, business, or bank account.
Click to expand...

Illegal is all that matters. Rest is irrelevant. Jews were given the territory by the UK and conquered the rest. Not my fault Islamists are poor fighters and debaters.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should realize their defeat, make peace and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> *You're confusing Palestinians with Neville Chamberlain.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionist fallacy of ‘Jewish supremacy’
> 
> "Zionism is a modern movement, which gained traction among a minority of secular Jews only in the late 19th century in response to Europe’s rising anti-Semitism and romantic nationalism.
> 
> *"Early Zionists syncretised many aspects of European fascism, **white supremacy*, colonialism and messianic Evangelism and had a long and sordid history of cooperating with anti-Semites, imperialists and fascists in order to promote exclusivist and expansionist agendas."
> 
> *Palestinians will never accept Jewish terror.
> Eventually world opinion will come to their rescue the same way it did with the victims of South African apartheid.*
Click to expand...

2bn Islamists in the world and 8mil Jews trigger them. Too funny. Thank you for all the laughs.


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> Anti Semitism is a very serious crime in Israel


Why do you believe that is true?




Israeli Apartheid Week Opens Worldwide, As Netanyahu Confirms Discriminatory Regime


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should realize their defeat, make peace and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> *You're confusing Palestinians with Neville Chamberlain.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionist fallacy of ‘Jewish supremacy’
> 
> "Zionism is a modern movement, which gained traction among a minority of secular Jews only in the late 19th century in response to Europe’s rising anti-Semitism and romantic nationalism.
> 
> *"Early Zionists syncretised many aspects of European fascism, **white supremacy*, colonialism and messianic Evangelism and had a long and sordid history of cooperating with anti-Semites, imperialists and fascists in order to promote exclusivist and expansionist agendas."
> 
> *Palestinians will never accept Jewish terror.
> Eventually world opinion will come to their rescue the same way it did with the victims of South African apartheid.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2bn Islamists in the world and 8mil Jews trigger them. Too funny. Thank you for all the laughs.
Click to expand...


Exactly where have you lived in the Middle East?


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Don’t read biased links. Again, you want Israel? Come and take it or STFU


You and yours, Nazi


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Were you there’s no. STFU you cowardly fucking fool.


*Were you at Auschwitz?*

"Winston Churchill, colonial secretary during the Mandate era, considered a potential Jewish state to be a useful counterweight to the 'International Jew'. 

"Sir Ronald Storss, the first British Governor of Jerusalem, hoped that a Jewish state would '*form for England a ‘`little loyal Jewish Ulster’ in a sea of potentially hostile Arabism**.' The British-Zionist partnership was drenched in racism, underpinned by British imperial motives."

The Balfour Myth*


----------



## GLASNOST

Taz said:


> If the Pals don't want to be attacked, they should stop doing so themselves and make peace. Maybe you can explain to them that they've lost.


You contradict yourself in just about every post you make, this one is no exception. Do you not read what you write before you send it?



Taz said:


> T'es un con.


If I were you I wouldn't try to trade insults with me. You don't have a chance, you silly boy.


----------



## GLASNOST

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Israel is a Democracy.


So was the Third Reich.



AzogtheDefiler said:


> People choose their Govt.


The Germans also chose their Government so why were the Jews complaining so much? Are you going to tell me it was because the Moslems ..... I mean the Jews .... weren't allowed the same "Democratic" rights?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should realize their defeat, make peace and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> *You're confusing Palestinians with Neville Chamberlain.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionist fallacy of ‘Jewish supremacy’
> 
> "Zionism is a modern movement, which gained traction among a minority of secular Jews only in the late 19th century in response to Europe’s rising anti-Semitism and romantic nationalism.
> 
> *"Early Zionists syncretised many aspects of European fascism, **white supremacy*, colonialism and messianic Evangelism and had a long and sordid history of cooperating with anti-Semites, imperialists and fascists in order to promote exclusivist and expansionist agendas."
> 
> *Palestinians will never accept Jewish terror.
> Eventually world opinion will come to their rescue the same way it did with the victims of South African apartheid.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2bn Islamists in the world and 8mil Jews trigger them. Too funny. Thank you for all the laughs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly where have you lived in the Middle East?
Click to expand...

I live in America. I have very good friends from Kuwait, Iran and Pakistan. All live in the US now and the stories they tell me are horrific. You admit you're an Islamist, correct?


----------



## GLASNOST

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You're an Islamist


It's you who is an Islamist.  You admit you're an Islamist, correct?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t read biased links. Again, you want Israel? Come and take it or STFU
> 
> 
> 
> You and yours, Nazi
Click to expand...

Nazis outnumbered the Jews. Islamists outnumber the Jews. Your conflation is false.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

GLASNOST said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a Democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> So was the Third Reich.
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> People choose their Govt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Germans also chose their Government so why were the Jews complaining so much? Are you going to tell me it was because the Moslems ..... I mean the Jews .... weren't allowed the same "Democratic" rights?
Click to expand...

No. The 3rd Reich was not. Germans chose it and then Hitler went all dictator and France surrendered. You should learn your history.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

GLASNOST said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an Islamist
> 
> 
> 
> It's you who is an Islamist.  You admit you're an Islamist, correct?
Click to expand...

???

Stop drunk posting. Go pray to Allah and kill a dog.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were you there’s no. STFU you cowardly fucking fool.
> 
> 
> 
> *Were you at Auschwitz?*
> 
> "Winston Churchill, colonial secretary during the Mandate era, considered a potential Jewish state to be a useful counterweight to the 'International Jew'.
> 
> "Sir Ronald Storss, the first British Governor of Jerusalem, hoped that a Jewish state would '*form for England a ‘`little loyal Jewish Ulster’ in a sea of potentially hostile Arabism**.' The British-Zionist partnership was drenched in racism, underpinned by British imperial motives."
> 
> The Balfour Myth*
Click to expand...

My ancestors were. Winston Churchill was a great man. Again, all the past is irrelevant.  You want Israel come and take it. Why don't you?


----------



## GLASNOST

AzogtheDefiler said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a Democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> So was the Third Reich.
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> People choose their Govt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Germans also chose their Government so why were the Jews complaining so much? Are you going to tell me it was because the Moslems ..... I mean the Jews .... weren't allowed the same "Democratic" rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The 3rd Reich was not. Germans chose it and then Hitler went all dictator and France surrendered. You should learn your history.
Click to expand...

You forgot the part about the Jews. They voted for Hitler too, right?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

GLASNOST said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a Democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> So was the Third Reich.
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> People choose their Govt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Germans also chose their Government so why were the Jews complaining so much? Are you going to tell me it was because the Moslems ..... I mean the Jews .... weren't allowed the same "Democratic" rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The 3rd Reich was not. Germans chose it and then Hitler went all dictator and France surrendered. You should learn your history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot the part about the Jews. They voted for Hitler too, right?
Click to expand...

IDK I wasn't there. You forgot that Hitler went all dictator. That is not the case in Israel. Bibi isn't killing his opponents off and assuming full power. Next...


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should realize their defeat, make peace and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> *You're confusing Palestinians with Neville Chamberlain.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionist fallacy of ‘Jewish supremacy’
> 
> "Zionism is a modern movement, which gained traction among a minority of secular Jews only in the late 19th century in response to Europe’s rising anti-Semitism and romantic nationalism.
> 
> *"Early Zionists syncretised many aspects of European fascism, **white supremacy*, colonialism and messianic Evangelism and had a long and sordid history of cooperating with anti-Semites, imperialists and fascists in order to promote exclusivist and expansionist agendas."
> 
> *Palestinians will never accept Jewish terror.
> Eventually world opinion will come to their rescue the same way it did with the victims of South African apartheid.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2bn Islamists in the world and 8mil Jews trigger them. Too funny. Thank you for all the laughs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly where have you lived in the Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in America. I have very good friends from Kuwait, Iran and Pakistan. All live in the US now and the stories they tell me are horrific. You admit you're an Islamist, correct?
Click to expand...


Islamist? No, I am an Arabist.


----------



## GLASNOST

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You're an Islamist


Stop drunk posting. Go pray to Allah and kill a pig.


----------



## GLASNOST

AzogtheDefiler said:


> IDK I wasn't there. You forgot that Hitler went all dictator. That is not the case in Israel. Bibi isn't killing his opponents off and assuming full power. Next...


Everything you just said is false.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should realize their defeat, make peace and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> *You're confusing Palestinians with Neville Chamberlain.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionist fallacy of ‘Jewish supremacy’
> 
> "Zionism is a modern movement, which gained traction among a minority of secular Jews only in the late 19th century in response to Europe’s rising anti-Semitism and romantic nationalism.
> 
> *"Early Zionists syncretised many aspects of European fascism, **white supremacy*, colonialism and messianic Evangelism and had a long and sordid history of cooperating with anti-Semites, imperialists and fascists in order to promote exclusivist and expansionist agendas."
> 
> *Palestinians will never accept Jewish terror.
> Eventually world opinion will come to their rescue the same way it did with the victims of South African apartheid.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2bn Islamists in the world and 8mil Jews trigger them. Too funny. Thank you for all the laughs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly where have you lived in the Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in America. I have very good friends from Kuwait, Iran and Pakistan. All live in the US now and the stories they tell me are horrific. You admit you're an Islamist, correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamist? No, I am an Arabist.
Click to expand...

Aha....keep telling yourself that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

GLASNOST said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> IDK I wasn't there. You forgot that Hitler went all dictator. That is not the case in Israel. Bibi isn't killing his opponents off and assuming full power. Next...
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you just said is false.
Click to expand...

Link that Bibi is killing off his opponents and cannot be thrown out via an election. Thx.


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should realize their defeat, make peace and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> *You're confusing Palestinians with Neville Chamberlain.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionist fallacy of ‘Jewish supremacy’
> 
> "Zionism is a modern movement, which gained traction among a minority of secular Jews only in the late 19th century in response to Europe’s rising anti-Semitism and romantic nationalism.
> 
> *"Early Zionists syncretised many aspects of European fascism, **white supremacy*, colonialism and messianic Evangelism and had a long and sordid history of cooperating with anti-Semites, imperialists and fascists in order to promote exclusivist and expansionist agendas."
> 
> *Palestinians will never accept Jewish terror.
> Eventually world opinion will come to their rescue the same way it did with the victims of South African apartheid.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2bn Islamists in the world and 8mil Jews trigger them. Too funny. Thank you for all the laughs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly where have you lived in the Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in America. I have very good friends from Kuwait, Iran and Pakistan. All live in the US now and the stories they tell me are horrific. You admit you're an Islamist, correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamist? No, I am an Arabist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aha....keep telling yourself that.
Click to expand...


Not all Muslims are Islamists, drama queen. You are just trying to justify theft and genocide.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should realize their defeat, make peace and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> *You're confusing Palestinians with Neville Chamberlain.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionist fallacy of ‘Jewish supremacy’
> 
> "Zionism is a modern movement, which gained traction among a minority of secular Jews only in the late 19th century in response to Europe’s rising anti-Semitism and romantic nationalism.
> 
> *"Early Zionists syncretised many aspects of European fascism, **white supremacy*, colonialism and messianic Evangelism and had a long and sordid history of cooperating with anti-Semites, imperialists and fascists in order to promote exclusivist and expansionist agendas."
> 
> *Palestinians will never accept Jewish terror.
> Eventually world opinion will come to their rescue the same way it did with the victims of South African apartheid.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2bn Islamists in the world and 8mil Jews trigger them. Too funny. Thank you for all the laughs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly where have you lived in the Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in America. I have very good friends from Kuwait, Iran and Pakistan. All live in the US now and the stories they tell me are horrific. You admit you're an Islamist, correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamist? No, I am an Arabist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aha....keep telling yourself that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all Muslims are Islamists, drama queen. You are just trying to justify theft and genocide.
Click to expand...

Name one mostly Muslim country in the Middle East that is safe for Muslim women and Muslim gays than Israel.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should realize their defeat, make peace and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> *You're confusing Palestinians with Neville Chamberlain.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionist fallacy of ‘Jewish supremacy’
> 
> "Zionism is a modern movement, which gained traction among a minority of secular Jews only in the late 19th century in response to Europe’s rising anti-Semitism and romantic nationalism.
> 
> *"Early Zionists syncretised many aspects of European fascism, **white supremacy*, colonialism and messianic Evangelism and had a long and sordid history of cooperating with anti-Semites, imperialists and fascists in order to promote exclusivist and expansionist agendas."
> 
> *Palestinians will never accept Jewish terror.
> Eventually world opinion will come to their rescue the same way it did with the victims of South African apartheid.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2bn Islamists in the world and 8mil Jews trigger them. Too funny. Thank you for all the laughs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly where have you lived in the Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in America. I have very good friends from Kuwait, Iran and Pakistan. All live in the US now and the stories they tell me are horrific. You admit you're an Islamist, correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamist? No, I am an Arabist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aha....keep telling yourself that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all Muslims are Islamists, drama queen. You are just trying to justify theft and genocide.
Click to expand...

Conquest is not theft. There are 2Bn Muslims vs. 16 Mil Jews...what genocide? The "Palestinian" population is growing not shrinking. So how it Genocide, Islamist?


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you’d have all the Indians take the US back as well. And we should all move back to Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you would throw multiple hissy fits if illegal, brown-skinned immigrants who didn't speak a word of English (and showed contempt for those who did) moved into you house, business, or bank account.
Click to expand...

I'd like to see them try. We're not pussies like arabs are. They can't fight worth shit. All they know is car bombs. Fucking imbeciles.


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should realize their defeat, make peace and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> *You're confusing Palestinians with Neville Chamberlain.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionist fallacy of ‘Jewish supremacy’
> 
> "Zionism is a modern movement, which gained traction among a minority of secular Jews only in the late 19th century in response to Europe’s rising anti-Semitism and romantic nationalism.
> 
> *"Early Zionists syncretised many aspects of European fascism, **white supremacy*, colonialism and messianic Evangelism and had a long and sordid history of cooperating with anti-Semites, imperialists and fascists in order to promote exclusivist and expansionist agendas."
> 
> *Palestinians will never accept Jewish terror.
> Eventually world opinion will come to their rescue the same way it did with the victims of South African apartheid.*
Click to expand...

The world won't save arabs, we all hate you sand shrimp. Now go get me a falafel.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Taz said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should realize their defeat, make peace and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> *You're confusing Palestinians with Neville Chamberlain.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionist fallacy of ‘Jewish supremacy’
> 
> "Zionism is a modern movement, which gained traction among a minority of secular Jews only in the late 19th century in response to Europe’s rising anti-Semitism and romantic nationalism.
> 
> *"Early Zionists syncretised many aspects of European fascism, **white supremacy*, colonialism and messianic Evangelism and had a long and sordid history of cooperating with anti-Semites, imperialists and fascists in order to promote exclusivist and expansionist agendas."
> 
> *Palestinians will never accept Jewish terror.
> Eventually world opinion will come to their rescue the same way it did with the victims of South African apartheid.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The world won't save arabs, we all hate you sand shrimp. Now go get me a falafel.
Click to expand...

I won't be as harsh but every mostly Islamist run country is either a humanitarian, economic or military disaster. I certainly don't want another one. Keep Israel mostly Jewish.


----------



## Taz

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should realize their defeat, make peace and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> *You're confusing Palestinians with Neville Chamberlain.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionist fallacy of ‘Jewish supremacy’
> 
> "Zionism is a modern movement, which gained traction among a minority of secular Jews only in the late 19th century in response to Europe’s rising anti-Semitism and romantic nationalism.
> 
> *"Early Zionists syncretised many aspects of European fascism, **white supremacy*, colonialism and messianic Evangelism and had a long and sordid history of cooperating with anti-Semites, imperialists and fascists in order to promote exclusivist and expansionist agendas."
> 
> *Palestinians will never accept Jewish terror.
> Eventually world opinion will come to their rescue the same way it did with the victims of South African apartheid.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2bn Islamists in the world and 8mil Jews trigger them. Too funny. Thank you for all the laughs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly where have you lived in the Middle East?
Click to expand...

I've eaten couscous.


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should realize their defeat, make peace and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> *You're confusing Palestinians with Neville Chamberlain.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionist fallacy of ‘Jewish supremacy’
> 
> "Zionism is a modern movement, which gained traction among a minority of secular Jews only in the late 19th century in response to Europe’s rising anti-Semitism and romantic nationalism.
> 
> *"Early Zionists syncretised many aspects of European fascism, **white supremacy*, colonialism and messianic Evangelism and had a long and sordid history of cooperating with anti-Semites, imperialists and fascists in order to promote exclusivist and expansionist agendas."
> 
> *Palestinians will never accept Jewish terror.
> Eventually world opinion will come to their rescue the same way it did with the victims of South African apartheid.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The world won't save arabs, we all hate you sand shrimp. Now go get me a falafel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won't be as harsh but every mostly Islamist run country is either a humanitarian, economic or military disaster. I certainly don't want another one. Keep Israel mostly Jewish.
Click to expand...


How many Arab countries have you lived in?


----------



## Taz

GLASNOST said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Pals don't want to be attacked, they should stop doing so themselves and make peace. Maybe you can explain to them that they've lost.
> 
> 
> 
> You contradict yourself in just about every post you make, this one is no exception. Do you not read what you write before you send it?
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> T'es un con.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I were you I wouldn't try to trade insults with me. You don't have a chance, you silly boy.
Click to expand...

"silly boy"? That's your insult? 

Have you explained to the Pals yet that they've lost?


----------



## surada

Taz said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you’d have all the Indians take the US back as well. And we should all move back to Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you would throw multiple hissy fits if illegal, brown-skinned immigrants who didn't speak a word of English (and showed contempt for those who did) moved into you house, business, or bank account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to see them try. We're not pussies like arabs are. They can't fight worth shit. All they know is car bombs. Fucking imbeciles.
Click to expand...


The Israelis carried out quite a few bombings.. They always dressed up like Arabs.


----------



## Taz

surada said:


> Islamist? No, I am an Arabist.


You trim Arab trees?


----------



## Taz

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should realize their defeat, make peace and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> *You're confusing Palestinians with Neville Chamberlain.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionist fallacy of ‘Jewish supremacy’
> 
> "Zionism is a modern movement, which gained traction among a minority of secular Jews only in the late 19th century in response to Europe’s rising anti-Semitism and romantic nationalism.
> 
> *"Early Zionists syncretised many aspects of European fascism, **white supremacy*, colonialism and messianic Evangelism and had a long and sordid history of cooperating with anti-Semites, imperialists and fascists in order to promote exclusivist and expansionist agendas."
> 
> *Palestinians will never accept Jewish terror.
> Eventually world opinion will come to their rescue the same way it did with the victims of South African apartheid.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2bn Islamists in the world and 8mil Jews trigger them. Too funny. Thank you for all the laughs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly where have you lived in the Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in America. I have very good friends from Kuwait, Iran and Pakistan. All live in the US now and the stories they tell me are horrific. You admit you're an Islamist, correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamist? No, I am an Arabist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aha....keep telling yourself that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all Muslims are Islamists, drama queen. You are just trying to justify theft and genocide.
Click to expand...

NEWS FLASH: All arabs are islamic terrorists who must fight Jihad.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you’d have all the Indians take the US back as well. And we should all move back to Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you would throw multiple hissy fits if illegal, brown-skinned immigrants who didn't speak a word of English (and showed contempt for those who did) moved into you house, business, or bank account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to see them try. We're not pussies like arabs are. They can't fight worth shit. All they know is car bombs. Fucking imbeciles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis carried out quite a few bombings.. They always dressed up like Arabs.
Click to expand...

Again, why is the safest place for a Muslim woman and or a Muslim gay man in the Middle East, Israel?


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you’d have all the Indians take the US back as well. And we should all move back to Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you would throw multiple hissy fits if illegal, brown-skinned immigrants who didn't speak a word of English (and showed contempt for those who did) moved into you house, business, or bank account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to see them try. We're not pussies like arabs are. They can't fight worth shit. All they know is car bombs. Fucking imbeciles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis carried out quite a few bombings.. They always dressed up like Arabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, why is the safest place for a Muslim woman and or a Muslim gay man in the Middle East, Israel?
Click to expand...


You are full of shit.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you’d have all the Indians take the US back as well. And we should all move back to Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you would throw multiple hissy fits if illegal, brown-skinned immigrants who didn't speak a word of English (and showed contempt for those who did) moved into you house, business, or bank account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to see them try. We're not pussies like arabs are. They can't fight worth shit. All they know is car bombs. Fucking imbeciles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis carried out quite a few bombings.. They always dressed up like Arabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, why is the safest place for a Muslim woman and or a Muslim gay man in the Middle East, Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are full of shit.
Click to expand...

What place is safer? It is illegal for Muslims to be gay and women are treated as property. Name one place that is safer. I'll patiently wait.


----------



## José

*Until they accept it and sign a peace deal, they are 
going to get pounded over and over, I totally approve.*

*TAZ*






















*TAZ*​


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t read biased links. Again, you want Israel? Come and take it or STFU
> 
> 
> 
> You and yours, Nazi
Click to expand...

If that was true , then Israel would have cleansed the entire Gaza and WB decades ago


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> udging from the picture I'd say that Noah missed one. Or maybeeeeeeeee Darwin was right??????


*Perhaps many religions are simply old lies the rich tell?*





"The clearest and fullest biblical account of this ancient myth appears in Psalm 74: '_For God... Thou didst divide the sea by thy strength: thou brakest the heads of the dragons in the waters. Thou brakest the heads of leviathan in pieces, and gavest him to be meat to the people inhabiting the wilderness. Thou didst cleave the fountain and the flood: thou driedst up mighty rivers. The day is thine, the night also is thine: thou hast prepared the light and the sun. Thou hast set all the borders of the earth: thou hast made summer and winter_” (74:12-17).

*"An archaeological discovery made in the 20th century shed light on this strange account of creation, revealing it for what it is: an abridged version of the Canaanite creation myth."*

Genesis of Genesis: Where did the biblical story of Creation come from?


----------



## georgephillip

surada said:


> Even Shakespeare and Chaucer reference Palestine.


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> Oh shit! His back is up against the wall now!


Understanding Israel’s deception regarding citizenship vs. Jewish nationality – Mondoweiss

"People are often confused by the difference between citizenship and nationality when it comes to Israel. 

"This issue most recently came up in the spat between Israeli celebrity Rotem Sela who asked, 'when will anyone in this government tell the public that this is a state of all its citizens,' *to which Prime Minister Netanyahu replied it wasn’t, and said that it was a nation state of Jews alone."*


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> First, you give your own land back to the Indians, then your words might carry a little weight.







Like many Native Americans I'm not greedy enough to "own" land.

Tell us how you would respond if Native Americans showed up at your front door and exerted their "right of return" to your land?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, you give your own land back to the Indians, then your words might carry a little weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many Native Americans I'm not greedy enough to "own" land.
> 
> Tell us how you would respond if Native Americans showed up at your front door and exerted their "right of return" to your land?
Click to expand...


*Like many Native Americans I'm not greedy enough to "own" land. *

Never made enough......because the Jews, eh comrade?


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> Israel already freed Palestine from the hordes of rabid arabs.


When did that happen?


----------



## surada

*Psalm 74*
Psalm 74:14 says, "Thou brakest the heads of leviathan in pieces, and gavest him to be meat to the people inhabiting the wilderness" (_KJV_). Here leviathan has more than one head in the Hebrew. 

In Ugaritic it is clear that leviathan (_ltn_) had seven heads. In the story of Baal and Mot it says, "for all that you smote Leviathan the slippery serpent (and) made an end of the wriggling serpent, the tyrant with seven heads?" (Gibson 1978, 68; _ANET_, 137-8; _KTU_ 1.5, I.1-3). 

In Sumerian poetry there is _mus-sag-imin_, the seven headed serpent. In Old Akkadian the seven-tongued serpent, _hubullu_ may also have seven heads (_TDOT_ Vol.7, 507). There is even a Sumerian carving of a seven-headed monster (_ANEP_ fig. 671,& 691). 

The many-headed Greek hydra who was killed by Hercules may come from the ancient Near East stories of Leviathan. Could the idea of a many headed sea monster come from seeing a giant squid or octopus, and assuming the tentacles were heads. 

It seems that the word "leviathan" is a general term for any large sea animal. In Job 41 it clearly has one head, but in Psalm 74 it has many heads, probably a giant squid. In the Book of Revelation 13:1 the beast arising from the sea has seven heads. This seems to be alluding to the leviathan of seven heads tradition.





__





						IBSS - Languages - Ugaritic
					





					www.bibleandscience.com


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> Doth mine eyes deceive me? The date upon this original document was signed in the year of our Lord *1917 *and *"Palestine"* is mentioned no less than twice! I dare say that a fellow member of this forum has been telling porkies


As long as I've been posting on this subject (~10 years) I've noticed how the defenders of Zionist apartheid (and worse) argue the mass dispossession of hundreds of thousands non-Jews from their homes, farms, businesses, and bank accounts never happened because there has never been a nation state called Palestine. 

Yet.


----------



## surada

GLASNOST 

*The Avalon Project : British White Paper of 1939*




__





						The Avalon Project : British White Paper of 1939
					





					avalon.law.yale.edu
				



The nature of the Jewish National Home in *Palestine* was further described in the Command *Paper* of 1922 as follows "During the last two or three generations the Jews have recreated in *Palestine* a community now numbering 80,000, of whom about one fourth are farmers or …
*The Avalon Project : British White Paper of June 1922*




__





						The Avalon Project : British White Paper of June 1922
					





					avalon.law.yale.edu
				



British White *Paper* of June 1922 ... under Article 81 of the draft *Palestine* Order in Council, any religious community or considerable section of the population of *Palestine* will have a general right to appeal, through the High Commissioner and the Secretary of State, to the League of Nations on any matter on which they may consider that the ...
*The Avalon Project : The Palestine Mandate*




__





						The Avalon Project : The Palestine Mandate
					





					avalon.law.yale.edu
				



The *Palestine* Mandate The Council of the League of Nations: Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have agreed, for the purpose of giving effect to the provisions of Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, to entrust to a Mandatory selected by the said Powers the administration of the territory of *Palestine*, which formerly belonged to the Turkish Empire, …

*Avalon Project - The Middle East 1916-2001 - Yale University*


			Avalon Project - The Middle East 1916-2001 : A Documentary Record
		

1950 - United Nations *Palestine* Refugee Aid Act of 1950: Title III of Public Law 535 (81st Congress, 2d Session), June 5 1950 - Treaty of Joint Defense and Economic Cooperation Between the States of the Arab League, June 17


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> And now we took it back. Sucks to be you, Islamist. You’re also a moron. I never look at your pics or links I have told you this 200x but you keep posting them. Makes you a moron.


*Your racist drivel is moronic.
Maybe you should move to Israel?*

"The main confusion lies in the fact that Israel applies the notion of ‘nationality’ and ‘nation’ in a _radically different_ manner to that which is commonly understood in most of the world today. 

"Normally, ‘citizenship’ and ‘nationality’ are basically understood as a one thing. 

"If you’re, say, a French citizen, you’re considered a French national. 

"No French authority will consider you a ‘Jewish’ national – that would be racist! 

"You’re French? Be a Jew, be a Muslim, whatever – you’re still a French national. 

"On your passport it will say ‘Nationality – French’ – that will be your national identity."

Understanding Israel’s deception regarding citizenship vs. Jewish nationality – Mondoweiss


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now we took it back. Sucks to be you, Islamist. You’re also a moron. I never look at your pics or links I have told you this 200x but you keep posting them. Makes you a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> *Your racist drivel is moronic.
> Maybe you should move to Israel?*
> 
> "The main confusion lies in the fact that Israel applies the notion of ‘nationality’ and ‘nation’ in a _radically different_ manner to that which is commonly understood in most of the world today.
> 
> "Normally, ‘citizenship’ and ‘nationality’ are basically understood as a one thing.
> 
> "If you’re, say, a French citizen, you’re considered a French national.
> 
> "No French authority will consider you a ‘Jewish’ national – that would be racist!
> 
> "You’re French? Be a Jew, be a Muslim, whatever – you’re still a French national.
> 
> "On your passport it will say ‘Nationality – French’ – that will be your national identity."
> 
> Understanding Israel’s deception regarding citizenship vs. Jewish nationality – Mondoweiss
Click to expand...

Didn’t read your post but want to reply with: you’re an Islamist and you’re stupid.


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Palestine was never a country. It was a territory


*Palestine was a province of Syria.
A province is similar to a US state.
Are there any legal land owners in your state?
Has there ever been a country called Massachusetts?*

https://www.theatlantic.com/past/docs/unbound/bookauth/zionism/mackay.htm

"But the Syrian province of Palestine, about one hundred and fifty miles long and fifty miles broad, largely mountainous and sterile, contains at present (1920) a population of more than 650,000, divided as follows: Mohammedan Arabs, 515,000; Jews, 63,000; Christian Arabs, 62,000; nomadic Bedouins, 50,000; unclassified,"


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine was never a country. It was a territory
> 
> 
> 
> *Palestine was a province of Syria.
> A province is similar to a US state.
> Are there any legal land owners in your state?
> Has there ever been a country called Massachusetts?*
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/past/docs/unbound/bookauth/zionism/mackay.htm
> 
> "But the Syrian province of Palestine, about one hundred and fifty miles long and fifty miles broad, largely mountainous and sterile, contains at present (1920) a population of more than 650,000, divided as follows: Mohammedan Arabs, 515,000; Jews, 63,000; Christian Arabs, 62,000; nomadic Bedouins, 50,000; unclassified,"
Click to expand...

Never a country


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now we took it back. Sucks to be you, Islamist. You’re also a moron. I never look at your pics or links I have told you this 200x but you keep posting them. Makes you a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> *Your racist drivel is moronic.
> Maybe you should move to Israel?*
> 
> "The main confusion lies in the fact that Israel applies the notion of ‘nationality’ and ‘nation’ in a _radically different_ manner to that which is commonly understood in most of the world today.
> 
> "Normally, ‘citizenship’ and ‘nationality’ are basically understood as a one thing.
> 
> "If you’re, say, a French citizen, you’re considered a French national.
> 
> "No French authority will consider you a ‘Jewish’ national – that would be racist!
> 
> "You’re French? Be a Jew, be a Muslim, whatever – you’re still a French national.
> 
> "On your passport it will say ‘Nationality – French’ – that will be your national identity."
> 
> Understanding Israel’s deception regarding citizenship vs. Jewish nationality – Mondoweiss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn’t read your post but want to reply with: you’re an Islamist and you’re stupid.
Click to expand...


That's all you got?


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine was never a country. It was a territory
> 
> 
> 
> *Palestine was a province of Syria.
> A province is similar to a US state.
> Are there any legal land owners in your state?
> Has there ever been a country called Massachusetts?*
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/past/docs/unbound/bookauth/zionism/mackay.htm
> 
> "But the Syrian province of Palestine, about one hundred and fifty miles long and fifty miles broad, largely mountainous and sterile, contains at present (1920) a population of more than 650,000, divided as follows: Mohammedan Arabs, 515,000; Jews, 63,000; Christian Arabs, 62,000; nomadic Bedouins, 50,000; unclassified,"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never a country
Click to expand...


Neither was Israel or Germany or Italy for that matter... Israel was a tiny city state in bandit territory in the Syrian province of Palestine.


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> They took the land via war. Like Americans did as well. GB isn’t crying for America to be returned or Canada. Why are you so stupid? You never address that point. Never. You lo


What happened in 1945 to legally exterminate the right of conquest? The only reason Jews won in 1948 was their hiding behind an iron wall of British bayonets for an entire generation. The main reasons Jews have won since 1967 is their abject servitude to US defense contractors. You still haven't answered why Jews are entitled to steal the land and water of non-Jews IN PALESTINE.

Nuremberg Trials


----------



## surada

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> They took the land via war. Like Americans did as well. GB isn’t crying for America to be returned or Canada. Why are you so stupid? You never address that point. Never. You lo
> 
> 
> 
> What happened in 1945 to legally exterminate the right of conquest? The only reason Jews won in 1948 was their hiding behind an iron wall of British bayonets for an entire generation. The main reasons Jews have won since 1967 is their abject servitude to US defense contractors. You still haven't answered why Jews are entitled to steal the land and water of non-Jews IN PALESTINE.
> 
> Nuremberg Trials
Click to expand...


Excuse me. The Zionists killed over 500 British peacekeepers before 1948.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Do you imagine he was talking about the nation of Palestine?


No.
He was referring to the Syrian province of Palestine ruled by the Ottoman Empire.
Do you imagine there were legal land holders in Palestine at that time?


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Silly rabbit, why can't the Arabs in neighboring countries vote in their own country?


Which countries?


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Why isn’t GB calling America an Apartheid State and occupied territories? Taken by war...what is the difference?


Possibly because Americans are no longer lynching Black people and stealing the land of Native Americans. Why would you care??


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Who was the President of “Palestine” in 1946?


Some White guy probably.

*"Mandatory Palestine*

"Main article: End of the British Mandate for Palestine
The British controlled Palestine for almost three decades, overseeing a succession of protests, riots and revolts by the Jewish and Palestinian Arab communities.[238] 

"The United Nations Partition Plan for Palestine was passed on 29 November 1947; this envisaged the creation of separate Jewish and Arab states operating under economic union, and with Jerusalem transferred to UN trusteeship.[239] 

"Two weeks later, Colonial Secretary Arthur Creech Jones announced that the British Mandate would terminate on 15 May 1948.[240]https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandate_for_Palestine#cite_note-299 

"On the last day of the mandate, the creation of the State of Israel was proclaimed and the 1948 Arab–Israeli War began."

Mandate for Palestine - Wikipedia


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Israel was a tiny city state in bandit territory in the Syrian province of Palestine.



And now it's a nation and Palestine still isn't.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> The only reason Jews won in 1948 was their hiding behind an iron wall of British bayonets for an entire generation.



The British weren't helping the Jews kick Arab ass in 1948.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you imagine he was talking about the nation of Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> He was referring to the Syrian province of Palestine ruled by the Ottoman Empire.
> Do you imagine there were legal land holders in Palestine at that time?
Click to expand...


*He was referring to the Syrian province of Palestine ruled by the Ottoman Empire. *

And after WWI, no longer ruled by the Ottoman Empire.

*Do you imagine there were legal land holders in Palestine at that time?*

The Arabs didn't own the land after WWI.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly rabbit, why can't the Arabs in neighboring countries vote in their own country?
> 
> 
> 
> Which countries?
Click to expand...


Any of them.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now we took it back. Sucks to be you, Islamist. You’re also a moron. I never look at your pics or links I have told you this 200x but you keep posting them. Makes you a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> *Your racist drivel is moronic.
> Maybe you should move to Israel?*
> 
> "The main confusion lies in the fact that Israel applies the notion of ‘nationality’ and ‘nation’ in a _radically different_ manner to that which is commonly understood in most of the world today.
> 
> "Normally, ‘citizenship’ and ‘nationality’ are basically understood as a one thing.
> 
> "If you’re, say, a French citizen, you’re considered a French national.
> 
> "No French authority will consider you a ‘Jewish’ national – that would be racist!
> 
> "You’re French? Be a Jew, be a Muslim, whatever – you’re still a French national.
> 
> "On your passport it will say ‘Nationality – French’ – that will be your national identity."
> 
> Understanding Israel’s deception regarding citizenship vs. Jewish nationality – Mondoweiss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn’t read your post but want to reply with: you’re an Islamist and you’re stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's all you got?
Click to expand...

Yep. He always copies and pastes. Never provides his own opinion. That’s all he deserves.


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was a tiny city state in bandit territory in the Syrian province of Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now it's a nation and Palestine still isn't.
Click to expand...


You sure made the Palestinians pay, but now Israelis flock to Germany and some have taken on dual citizenship in Germany.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was a tiny city state in bandit territory in the Syrian province of Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now it's a nation and Palestine still isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure made the Palestinians pay, but now Israelis flock to Germany and some have taken on dual citizenship in Germany.
Click to expand...

*
You sure made the Palestinians pay*

You know what they say about never missing an opportunity.......

*now Israelis flock to Germany*

All of them?


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> udging from the picture I'd say that Noah missed one. Or maybeeeeeeeee Darwin was right??????
> 
> 
> 
> *Perhaps many religions are simply old lies the rich tell?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The clearest and fullest biblical account of this ancient myth appears in Psalm 74: '_For God... Thou didst divide the sea by thy strength: thou brakest the heads of the dragons in the waters. Thou brakest the heads of leviathan in pieces, and gavest him to be meat to the people inhabiting the wilderness. Thou didst cleave the fountain and the flood: thou driedst up mighty rivers. The day is thine, the night also is thine: thou hast prepared the light and the sun. Thou hast set all the borders of the earth: thou hast made summer and winter_” (74:12-17).
> 
> *"An archaeological discovery made in the 20th century shed light on this strange account of creation, revealing it for what it is: an abridged version of the Canaanite creation myth."*
> 
> Genesis of Genesis: Where did the biblical story of Creation come from?
Click to expand...

 
Thou hast exposed biblical myth therefrom oh darketh superstition and hast thereby thrust into the glorious light of thyne knowledge exposing the kookaburra soundtrack from African film from which lions and tigers and bears frolique in cooperative bliss. But oh praise be wonder the plight of the unicorn?


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> As long as I've been posting on this subject (~10 years) I've noticed how the defenders of Zionist apartheid (and worse) argue the mass dispossession of hundreds of thousands non-Jews from their homes, farms, businesses, and bank accounts never happened because there has never been a nation state called Palestine.
> 
> Yet.


I've seen this same logic when Americans claim that the U.S. has *never ever* once lost a war because .... wait for it ....  the U.S. never actually _declared war_ on Vietnam.


----------



## GLASNOST

AzogtheDefiler said:


> ...Real Palestinians...are Jews!


Why do you Islamists blame the Jews for everything?


----------



## Taz

José said:


> *Until they accept it and sign a peace deal, they are
> going to get pounded over and over, I totally approve.*
> 
> *TAZ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TAZ*​


Lucky shot.


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, you give your own land back to the Indians, then your words might carry a little weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many Native Americans I'm not greedy enough to "own" land.
> 
> Tell us how you would respond if Native Americans showed up at your front door and exerted their "right of return" to your land?
Click to expand...

So you're too poor to own land, no wonder you want to fuck other people's property up. Loser.


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel already freed Palestine from the hordes of rabid arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> When did that happen?
Click to expand...

It's called Israel now. Jackass.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

GLASNOST said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Real Palestinians...are Jews!
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you Islamists blame the Jews for everything?
Click to expand...

Love it. The fact that you're so triggered is hilarious. Another victory for moi.


----------



## GLASNOST

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Love it. The fact that you're so triggered is hilarious. Another victory for moi.


*Taking inventory:*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

GLASNOST said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love it. The fact that you're so triggered is hilarious. Another victory for moi.
> 
> 
> 
> *Taking inventory:*
> View attachment 460327
Click to expand...





Islamist, you're wasting my time.


----------



## GLASNOST

AzogtheDefiler said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love it. The fact that you're so triggered is hilarious. Another victory for moi.
> 
> 
> 
> *Taking inventory:*
> View attachment 460327
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 460335
> 
> Islamist, you're wasting my time.
Click to expand...

You Islamists always run away in the face of logic.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

GLASNOST said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love it. The fact that you're so triggered is hilarious. Another victory for moi.
> 
> 
> 
> *Taking inventory:*
> View attachment 460327
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 460335
> 
> Islamist, you're wasting my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Islamists always run away in the face of logic.
Click to expand...

LOL you've lost it my little demented Islamist enemy.


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the Islamists want it because why? Because it's Jews. If it were Muslims running Israel no one would say shit. Lebanon treats Palestinians terribly and no one cares as it's Muslim on Muslim actions
> 
> 
> 
> What about Arab Christians who have had their land and water stolen and their children shot or arrested by the greedy Jews of Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was it stolen? They were offered the opportunity to stay. This is Islamic propaganda. None of it is true. How about the millions of Christians dead at the hands of Islamic Radicals? There are many Islamists who live in Israel. How many Jews live in mostly Islamic countries?
Click to expand...


You are delusional. Muslims haven't killed millions of Christians.. Muhammed said, "Be kind to the Christians. They are the nearest to us in faith".


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does the Charter call for a national election in PALESTINE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chapter I: Article 2(1)–(5) — Charter of the United Nations — Repertory of Practice of United Nations Organs — Codification Division Publications
> 
> 
> This is the website of the Repertory of Practice of United Nations Organs (Legal Publications of the Codification Division of the Office of Legal Affairs). Here you will find related information and links.
> 
> 
> 
> legal.un.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> I didn't see the word Palestine.
> Did you mean to post a different link?
Click to expand...


Jesus.. You are stupid. See the Palestine Papers, Avalon Project, Yale.


----------



## surada

GLASNOST said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love it. The fact that you're so triggered is hilarious. Another victory for moi.
> 
> 
> 
> *Taking inventory:*
> View attachment 460327
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 460335
> 
> Islamist, you're wasting my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Islamists always run away in the face of logic.
Click to expand...


You do know the difference between an Islamist and an Arabist?


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> How was it stolen? They were offered the opportunity to stay. This is Islamic propaganda. None of it is true. How about th


*You lie like Trump:*

Christianity in Israel - Wikipedia

"During the 1948 Arab–Israeli War, the fate of the Christian Palestinians was similar to that of the Muslims, in term of military administration and land confiscations.[18] 

"However, Christian churches generally avoided destruction or defilement during the 1948/1949 Arab-Israeli War. 

"Aware of the international attention to the conflict, David Ben-Gurion is said to have expressly forbidden to loot or defile holy places.[18] 

"For the same reason, Israeli authorities have a more lenient attitude to the right of return of the Christian refugee."


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> How about the millions of Christians dead at the hands of Islamic Radicals? There are many Islamists who live in Israe


How about the millions of dead, maimed, and displaced unarmed Muslin civilians at the hands of heroic US Christians in Iraq and Afghanistan?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about the millions of Christians dead at the hands of Islamic Radicals? There are many Islamists who live in Israe
> 
> 
> 
> How about the millions of dead, maimed, and displaced unarmed Muslin civilians at the hands of heroic US invaders in Iraq and Afghanistan?
Click to expand...

You're upset over dead terrorists?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the Islamists want it because why? Because it's Jews. If it were Muslims running Israel no one would say shit. Lebanon treats Palestinians terribly and no one cares as it's Muslim on Muslim actions
> 
> 
> 
> What about Arab Christians who have had their land and water stolen and their children shot or arrested by the greedy Jews of Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was it stolen? They were offered the opportunity to stay. This is Islamic propaganda. None of it is true. How about the millions of Christians dead at the hands of Islamic Radicals? There are many Islamists who live in Israel. How many Jews live in mostly Islamic countries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are delusional. Muslims haven't killed millions of Christians.. Muhammed said, "Be kind to the Christians. They are the nearest to us in faith".
Click to expand...

Same prophet who said to kill those who draw pictures of him? Why is every mostly Muslim country a radical humanitarian nightmare?


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the Islamists want it because why? Because it's Jews. If it were Muslims running Israel no one would say shit. Lebanon treats Palestinians terribly and no one cares as it's Muslim on Muslim actions
> 
> 
> 
> What about Arab Christians who have had their land and water stolen and their children shot or arrested by the greedy Jews of Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was it stolen? They were offered the opportunity to stay. This is Islamic propaganda. None of it is true. How about the millions of Christians dead at the hands of Islamic Radicals? There are many Islamists who live in Israel. How many Jews live in mostly Islamic countries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are delusional. Muslims haven't killed millions of Christians.. Muhammed said, "Be kind to the Christians. They are the nearest to us in faith".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same prophet who said to kill those who draw pictures of him? Why is every mostly Muslim country a radical humanitarian nightmare?
Click to expand...


Where did Muhammed say that? You have the surah?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the Islamists want it because why? Because it's Jews. If it were Muslims running Israel no one would say shit. Lebanon treats Palestinians terribly and no one cares as it's Muslim on Muslim actions
> 
> 
> 
> What about Arab Christians who have had their land and water stolen and their children shot or arrested by the greedy Jews of Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was it stolen? They were offered the opportunity to stay. This is Islamic propaganda. None of it is true. How about the millions of Christians dead at the hands of Islamic Radicals? There are many Islamists who live in Israel. How many Jews live in mostly Islamic countries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are delusional. Muslims haven't killed millions of Christians.. Muhammed said, "Be kind to the Christians. They are the nearest to us in faith".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same prophet who said to kill those who draw pictures of him? Why is every mostly Muslim country a radical humanitarian nightmare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did Muhammed say that? You have the surah?
Click to expand...

I don’t read Arabic but how do you explain Je Suis Charlie and why didn’t you answer my question?


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> None of that is remotely true. Those people left because of their hatred for Jews. No one was expelled


*Are you really that ignorant, or are you lying?*




The Nakba did not start or end in 1948

"The creation of Israel was a violent process that entailed the forced expulsion of hundreds of thousands of Palestinians from their homeland to establish a Jewish-majority state, *as per the aspirations of the Zionist movement.*

"Between 1947 and 1949, at least 750,000 Palestinians from a 1.9 million population were made refugees beyond the borders of the state. 

"Zionist forces had taken *more than 78 percent of historic Palestine, ethnically cleansed and destroyed about 530 villages and cities, and killed about 15,000 Palestinians in a series of mass atrocities, including more than 70 massacres."*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of that is remotely true. Those people left because of their hatred for Jews. No one was expelled
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you really that ignorant, or are you lying?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nakba did not start or end in 1948
> 
> "The creation of Israel was a violent process that entailed the forced expulsion of hundreds of thousands of Palestinians from their homeland to establish a Jewish-majority state, *as per the aspirations of the Zionist movement.*
> 
> "Between 1947 and 1949, at least 750,000 Palestinians from a 1.9 million population were made refugees beyond the borders of the state.
> 
> "Zionist forces had taken *more than 78 percent of historic Palestine, ethnically cleansed and destroyed about 530 villages and cities, and killed about 15,000 Palestinians in a series of mass atrocities, including more than 70 massacres."*
Click to expand...

Fake antisemite news. Jean never kicked people out. No such thing as a Palestinian til 1967.


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the Islamists want it because why? Because it's Jews. If it were Muslims running Israel no one would say shit. Lebanon treats Palestinians terribly and no one cares as it's Muslim on Muslim actions
> 
> 
> 
> What about Arab Christians who have had their land and water stolen and their children shot or arrested by the greedy Jews of Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was it stolen? They were offered the opportunity to stay. This is Islamic propaganda. None of it is true. How about the millions of Christians dead at the hands of Islamic Radicals? There are many Islamists who live in Israel. How many Jews live in mostly Islamic countries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are delusional. Muslims haven't killed millions of Christians.. Muhammed said, "Be kind to the Christians. They are the nearest to us in faith".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same prophet who said to kill those who draw pictures of him? Why is every mostly Muslim country a radical humanitarian nightmare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did Muhammed say that? You have the surah?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t read Arabic but how do you explain Je Suis Charlie and why didn’t you answer my question?
Click to expand...


I have read the Pickthal translation a couple of times.. The second time with a Muslim judge to help me.. I don't remember any verses about that.. In Arabia they don't have artistic representations of Muhammed.. but in Iran they did.


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of that is remotely true. Those people left because of their hatred for Jews. No one was expelled
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you really that ignorant, or are you lying?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nakba did not start or end in 1948
> 
> "The creation of Israel was a violent process that entailed the forced expulsion of hundreds of thousands of Palestinians from their homeland to establish a Jewish-majority state, *as per the aspirations of the Zionist movement.*
> 
> "Between 1947 and 1949, at least 750,000 Palestinians from a 1.9 million population were made refugees beyond the borders of the state.
> 
> "Zionist forces had taken *more than 78 percent of historic Palestine, ethnically cleansed and destroyed about 530 villages and cities, and killed about 15,000 Palestinians in a series of mass atrocities, including more than 70 massacres."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake antisemite news. Jean never kicked people out. No such thing as a Palestinian til 1967.
Click to expand...


Of course there were... We had a Palestinian houseboy in 1952.

I visited the Palestinian refugee camps outside Beirut in 1953.. you're doing that awful Zionist lie.


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> This again. Goodness. How many times will you post the same bullshit over and over again? Why don’t you ever address my question? Coward.


What gives the Jews of Israel the right to steal land and water of non-Jews in Palestine and attack a US naval vessel in international waters, killing 34 Americans? Since you obviously feel a greater loyalty to Israel than America, why don't you move to Jerusalem?




Punk.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> This again. Goodness. How many times will you post the same bullshit over and over again? Why don’t you ever address my question? Coward.
> 
> 
> 
> What gives the Jews of Israel the right to steal land and water of non-Jews in Palestine and attack a US naval vessel in international waters, killing 34 Americans? Since you obviously feel a greater loyalty to Israel than America, why don't you move to Jerusalem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punk.
Click to expand...

Fake news old Islamist. Might makes right. Islamist nations are a pariah to the civilized world.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of that is remotely true. Those people left because of their hatred for Jews. No one was expelled
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you really that ignorant, or are you lying?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nakba did not start or end in 1948
> 
> "The creation of Israel was a violent process that entailed the forced expulsion of hundreds of thousands of Palestinians from their homeland to establish a Jewish-majority state, *as per the aspirations of the Zionist movement.*
> 
> "Between 1947 and 1949, at least 750,000 Palestinians from a 1.9 million population were made refugees beyond the borders of the state.
> 
> "Zionist forces had taken *more than 78 percent of historic Palestine, ethnically cleansed and destroyed about 530 villages and cities, and killed about 15,000 Palestinians in a series of mass atrocities, including more than 70 massacres."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake antisemite news. Jean never kicked people out. No such thing as a Palestinian til 1967.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there were... We had a Palestinian houseboy in 1952.
> 
> I visited the Palestinian refugee camps outside Beirut in 1953.. you're doing that awful Zionist lie.
Click to expand...

Find one reference to “Palestinian“ when referring to a person before 1967. You have the entire Internet. You lying Islamist antisemite. House boy = slave?


----------



## georgephillip

surada said:


> Hell, they even murdered Count Bernadotte who saved some 30,000 Jews from the Holocaust.







_"After the war, Bernadotte was unanimously chosen by the victorious powers to be the United Nations Security Council mediator in the Arab-Israeli conflict of 1947-1948. He was assassinated in Jerusalem in 1948 by members of the underground Zionist group Lehi while pursuing his official duties."

Count Folke Bernadotte murdered...     - RareNewspapers.com_


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of that is remotely true. Those people left because of their hatred for Jews. No one was expelled
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you really that ignorant, or are you lying?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nakba did not start or end in 1948
> 
> "The creation of Israel was a violent process that entailed the forced expulsion of hundreds of thousands of Palestinians from their homeland to establish a Jewish-majority state, *as per the aspirations of the Zionist movement.*
> 
> "Between 1947 and 1949, at least 750,000 Palestinians from a 1.9 million population were made refugees beyond the borders of the state.
> 
> "Zionist forces had taken *more than 78 percent of historic Palestine, ethnically cleansed and destroyed about 530 villages and cities, and killed about 15,000 Palestinians in a series of mass atrocities, including more than 70 massacres."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake antisemite news. Jean never kicked people out. No such thing as a Palestinian til 1967.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there were... We had a Palestinian houseboy in 1952.
> 
> I visited the Palestinian refugee camps outside Beirut in 1953.. you're doing that awful Zionist lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Find one reference to “Palestinian“ when referring to a person before 1967. You have the entire Internet. You lying Islamist antisemite. House boy = slave?
Click to expand...


Houseboys are paid wages.. You really are incredibly ignorant and so insecure. Palestinians also ran the Commissary, the movie theater and the Post Office.

You are a lot like Trump.. You are a bully who can't learn.


----------



## surada

georgephillip said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, they even murdered Count Bernadotte who saved some 30,000 Jews from the Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"After the war, Bernadotte was unanimously chosen by the victorious powers to be the United Nations Security Council mediator in the Arab-Israeli conflict of 1947-1948. He was assassinated in Jerusalem in 1948 by members of the underground Zionist group Lehi while pursuing his official duties."
> 
> Count Folke Bernadotte murdered...     - RareNewspapers.com_
Click to expand...


It was the Stern Gang who wrote to Hitler promising support when he won the war, wasn't it?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of that is remotely true. Those people left because of their hatred for Jews. No one was expelled
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you really that ignorant, or are you lying?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nakba did not start or end in 1948
> 
> "The creation of Israel was a violent process that entailed the forced expulsion of hundreds of thousands of Palestinians from their homeland to establish a Jewish-majority state, *as per the aspirations of the Zionist movement.*
> 
> "Between 1947 and 1949, at least 750,000 Palestinians from a 1.9 million population were made refugees beyond the borders of the state.
> 
> "Zionist forces had taken *more than 78 percent of historic Palestine, ethnically cleansed and destroyed about 530 villages and cities, and killed about 15,000 Palestinians in a series of mass atrocities, including more than 70 massacres."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake antisemite news. Jean never kicked people out. No such thing as a Palestinian til 1967.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there were... We had a Palestinian houseboy in 1952.
> 
> I visited the Palestinian refugee camps outside Beirut in 1953.. you're doing that awful Zionist lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Find one reference to “Palestinian“ when referring to a person before 1967. You have the entire Internet. You lying Islamist antisemite. House boy = slave?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Houseboys are paid wages.. You really are incredibly ignorant and so insecure. Palestinians also ran the Commissary, the movie theater and the Post Office.
> 
> You are a lot like Trump.. You are a bully who can't learn.
Click to expand...

Link it then....Wages? LOL...you’re such a lying Islamist and that was 60 yrs ago. You must be old as dirt


----------



## surada

In January 1941, Stern attempted to make an agreement with the German Nazi authorities, offering to "actively take part in the war on Germany's side" in return for German support for Jewish immigration to Palestine and the establishment of a Jewish state. Another attempt to contact the Germans was made in late 1941, but there is no record of a German response in either case


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of that is remotely true. Those people left because of their hatred for Jews. No one was expelled
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you really that ignorant, or are you lying?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nakba did not start or end in 1948
> 
> "The creation of Israel was a violent process that entailed the forced expulsion of hundreds of thousands of Palestinians from their homeland to establish a Jewish-majority state, *as per the aspirations of the Zionist movement.*
> 
> "Between 1947 and 1949, at least 750,000 Palestinians from a 1.9 million population were made refugees beyond the borders of the state.
> 
> "Zionist forces had taken *more than 78 percent of historic Palestine, ethnically cleansed and destroyed about 530 villages and cities, and killed about 15,000 Palestinians in a series of mass atrocities, including more than 70 massacres."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake antisemite news. Jean never kicked people out. No such thing as a Palestinian til 1967.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there were... We had a Palestinian houseboy in 1952.
> 
> I visited the Palestinian refugee camps outside Beirut in 1953.. you're doing that awful Zionist lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Find one reference to “Palestinian“ when referring to a person before 1967. You have the entire Internet. You lying Islamist antisemite. House boy = slave?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Houseboys are paid wages.. You really are incredibly ignorant and so insecure. Palestinians also ran the Commissary, the movie theater and the Post Office.
> 
> You are a lot like Trump.. You are a bully who can't learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link it then....Wages? LOL...you’re such a lying Islamist and that was 60 yrs ago. You must be old as dirt
Click to expand...


Oh I am old.. What's your problem? No honor, no education?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of that is remotely true. Those people left because of their hatred for Jews. No one was expelled
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you really that ignorant, or are you lying?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nakba did not start or end in 1948
> 
> "The creation of Israel was a violent process that entailed the forced expulsion of hundreds of thousands of Palestinians from their homeland to establish a Jewish-majority state, *as per the aspirations of the Zionist movement.*
> 
> "Between 1947 and 1949, at least 750,000 Palestinians from a 1.9 million population were made refugees beyond the borders of the state.
> 
> "Zionist forces had taken *more than 78 percent of historic Palestine, ethnically cleansed and destroyed about 530 villages and cities, and killed about 15,000 Palestinians in a series of mass atrocities, including more than 70 massacres."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake antisemite news. Jean never kicked people out. No such thing as a Palestinian til 1967.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there were... We had a Palestinian houseboy in 1952.
> 
> I visited the Palestinian refugee camps outside Beirut in 1953.. you're doing that awful Zionist lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Find one reference to “Palestinian“ when referring to a person before 1967. You have the entire Internet. You lying Islamist antisemite. House boy = slave?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Houseboys are paid wages.. You really are incredibly ignorant and so insecure. Palestinians also ran the Commissary, the movie theater and the Post Office.
> 
> You are a lot like Trump.. You are a bully who can't learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link it then....Wages? LOL...you’re such a lying Islamist and that was 60 yrs ago. You must be old as dirt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I am old.. What's your problem? No honor, no education?
Click to expand...

My problem is radical Islam trying to finish Hitlers job for him when it comes to my people.


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of that is remotely true. Those people left because of their hatred for Jews. No one was expelled
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you really that ignorant, or are you lying?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nakba did not start or end in 1948
> 
> "The creation of Israel was a violent process that entailed the forced expulsion of hundreds of thousands of Palestinians from their homeland to establish a Jewish-majority state, *as per the aspirations of the Zionist movement.*
> 
> "Between 1947 and 1949, at least 750,000 Palestinians from a 1.9 million population were made refugees beyond the borders of the state.
> 
> "Zionist forces had taken *more than 78 percent of historic Palestine, ethnically cleansed and destroyed about 530 villages and cities, and killed about 15,000 Palestinians in a series of mass atrocities, including more than 70 massacres."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake antisemite news. Jean never kicked people out. No such thing as a Palestinian til 1967.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there were... We had a Palestinian houseboy in 1952.
> 
> I visited the Palestinian refugee camps outside Beirut in 1953.. you're doing that awful Zionist lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Find one reference to “Palestinian“ when referring to a person before 1967. You have the entire Internet. You lying Islamist antisemite. House boy = slave?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Houseboys are paid wages.. You really are incredibly ignorant and so insecure. Palestinians also ran the Commissary, the movie theater and the Post Office.
> 
> You are a lot like Trump.. You are a bully who can't learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link it then....Wages? LOL...you’re such a lying Islamist and that was 60 yrs ago. You must be old as dirt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I am old.. What's your problem? No honor, no education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My problem is radical Islam trying to finish Hitlers job for him when it comes to my people.
Click to expand...


You're like the kid who kills his parents and then and whines to the judge that he's an orphan. The Arabs wanted the Jews to have the best land in Germany after the war.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of that is remotely true. Those people left because of their hatred for Jews. No one was expelled
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you really that ignorant, or are you lying?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nakba did not start or end in 1948
> 
> "The creation of Israel was a violent process that entailed the forced expulsion of hundreds of thousands of Palestinians from their homeland to establish a Jewish-majority state, *as per the aspirations of the Zionist movement.*
> 
> "Between 1947 and 1949, at least 750,000 Palestinians from a 1.9 million population were made refugees beyond the borders of the state.
> 
> "Zionist forces had taken *more than 78 percent of historic Palestine, ethnically cleansed and destroyed about 530 villages and cities, and killed about 15,000 Palestinians in a series of mass atrocities, including more than 70 massacres."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake antisemite news. Jean never kicked people out. No such thing as a Palestinian til 1967.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there were... We had a Palestinian houseboy in 1952.
> 
> I visited the Palestinian refugee camps outside Beirut in 1953.. you're doing that awful Zionist lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Find one reference to “Palestinian“ when referring to a person before 1967. You have the entire Internet. You lying Islamist antisemite. House boy = slave?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Houseboys are paid wages.. You really are incredibly ignorant and so insecure. Palestinians also ran the Commissary, the movie theater and the Post Office.
> 
> You are a lot like Trump.. You are a bully who can't learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link it then....Wages? LOL...you’re such a lying Islamist and that was 60 yrs ago. You must be old as dirt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I am old.. What's your problem? No honor, no education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My problem is radical Islam trying to finish Hitlers job for him when it comes to my people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're like the kid who kills his parents and then and whines to the judge that he's an orphan. The Arabs wanted the Jews to have the best land in Germany after the war.
Click to expand...

Why do you avoid answering my question? And your conflation is disturbing.


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of that is remotely true. Those people left because of their hatred for Jews. No one was expelled
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you really that ignorant, or are you lying?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nakba did not start or end in 1948
> 
> "The creation of Israel was a violent process that entailed the forced expulsion of hundreds of thousands of Palestinians from their homeland to establish a Jewish-majority state, *as per the aspirations of the Zionist movement.*
> 
> "Between 1947 and 1949, at least 750,000 Palestinians from a 1.9 million population were made refugees beyond the borders of the state.
> 
> "Zionist forces had taken *more than 78 percent of historic Palestine, ethnically cleansed and destroyed about 530 villages and cities, and killed about 15,000 Palestinians in a series of mass atrocities, including more than 70 massacres."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake antisemite news. Jean never kicked people out. No such thing as a Palestinian til 1967.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there were... We had a Palestinian houseboy in 1952.
> 
> I visited the Palestinian refugee camps outside Beirut in 1953.. you're doing that awful Zionist lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Find one reference to “Palestinian“ when referring to a person before 1967. You have the entire Internet. You lying Islamist antisemite. House boy = slave?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Houseboys are paid wages.. You really are incredibly ignorant and so insecure. Palestinians also ran the Commissary, the movie theater and the Post Office.
> 
> You are a lot like Trump.. You are a bully who can't learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link it then....Wages? LOL...you’re such a lying Islamist and that was 60 yrs ago. You must be old as dirt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I am old.. What's your problem? No honor, no education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My problem is radical Islam trying to finish Hitlers job for him when it comes to my people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're like the kid who kills his parents and then and whines to the judge that he's an orphan. The Arabs wanted the Jews to have the best land in Germany after the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you avoid answering my question? And your conflation is disturbing.
Click to expand...


I'm tired of you.. You have no honor and you don't believe in justice.. Israel was born in blood. They killed over 500 British peacekeepers before 1948.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> See the Palestine Papers, Avalon Project, Yale.



So that's where the UN Charter called for an election in Palestine?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of that is remotely true. Those people left because of their hatred for Jews. No one was expelled
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you really that ignorant, or are you lying?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nakba did not start or end in 1948
> 
> "The creation of Israel was a violent process that entailed the forced expulsion of hundreds of thousands of Palestinians from their homeland to establish a Jewish-majority state, *as per the aspirations of the Zionist movement.*
> 
> "Between 1947 and 1949, at least 750,000 Palestinians from a 1.9 million population were made refugees beyond the borders of the state.
> 
> "Zionist forces had taken *more than 78 percent of historic Palestine, ethnically cleansed and destroyed about 530 villages and cities, and killed about 15,000 Palestinians in a series of mass atrocities, including more than 70 massacres."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake antisemite news. Jean never kicked people out. No such thing as a Palestinian til 1967.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there were... We had a Palestinian houseboy in 1952.
> 
> I visited the Palestinian refugee camps outside Beirut in 1953.. you're doing that awful Zionist lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Find one reference to “Palestinian“ when referring to a person before 1967. You have the entire Internet. You lying Islamist antisemite. House boy = slave?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Houseboys are paid wages.. You really are incredibly ignorant and so insecure. Palestinians also ran the Commissary, the movie theater and the Post Office.
> 
> You are a lot like Trump.. You are a bully who can't learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link it then....Wages? LOL...you’re such a lying Islamist and that was 60 yrs ago. You must be old as dirt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I am old.. What's your problem? No honor, no education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My problem is radical Islam trying to finish Hitlers job for him when it comes to my people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're like the kid who kills his parents and then and whines to the judge that he's an orphan. The Arabs wanted the Jews to have the best land in Germany after the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you avoid answering my question? And your conflation is disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm tired of you.. You have no honor and you don't believe in justice.. Israel was born in blood. They killed over 500 British peacekeepers before 1948.
Click to expand...

America was born in blood too. Why won’t you answer my question?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love it. The fact that you're so triggered is hilarious. Another victory for moi.
> 
> 
> 
> *Taking inventory:*
> View attachment 460327
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 460335
> 
> Islamist, you're wasting my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Islamists always run away in the face of logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do know the difference between an Islamist and an Arabist?
Click to expand...


Arabist: a person who studies Arabic civilization or language. 

Islamist: because there is no Islamic civilization or language, this fucker just wants to kill you.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> "Zionist forces had taken *more than 78 percent of historic Palestine,*



Why would they do that?


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Illegal is all that matters. Rest is irrelevant. Jews were given the territory by the UK and conquered the rest. Not my fault Islamists are poor fighters and debaters.


Would you happen to know how many Jews who were present in Palestine in 1948 were illegal immigrants (or doesn't that matter)?

The UK turned over its Palestine problem to the UN which promptly violated its Charter by not calling for free elections in Palestine in 1948. Instead the UN (not the UK) arbitrarily awarded Jews 55% on the land of Palestine in spite of the fact Jews owned much less land at that time.

Jews won in 1948 because the cowered (like cowards, you know?) behind a wall of British bayonets for a generation and relied on the British to destroy Arab opposition leadership.

Maybe you would be happier in Tel Aviv?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> What gives the Jews of Israel the right to steal land and water of non-Jews in Palestine



Non-Jews got land and water?
How'd they get that from the Ottoman Empire?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> In January 1941, Stern attempted to make an agreement with the German Nazi authorities, offering to "actively take part in the war on Germany's side"



That's outrageous!!!

Only Muslims were allowed to "actively take part in the war on Germany's side", eh?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of that is remotely true. Those people left because of their hatred for Jews. No one was expelled
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you really that ignorant, or are you lying?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nakba did not start or end in 1948
> 
> "The creation of Israel was a violent process that entailed the forced expulsion of hundreds of thousands of Palestinians from their homeland to establish a Jewish-majority state, *as per the aspirations of the Zionist movement.*
> 
> "Between 1947 and 1949, at least 750,000 Palestinians from a 1.9 million population were made refugees beyond the borders of the state.
> 
> "Zionist forces had taken *more than 78 percent of historic Palestine, ethnically cleansed and destroyed about 530 villages and cities, and killed about 15,000 Palestinians in a series of mass atrocities, including more than 70 massacres."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake antisemite news. Jean never kicked people out. No such thing as a Palestinian til 1967.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there were... We had a Palestinian houseboy in 1952.
> 
> I visited the Palestinian refugee camps outside Beirut in 1953.. you're doing that awful Zionist lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Find one reference to “Palestinian“ when referring to a person before 1967. You have the entire Internet. You lying Islamist antisemite. House boy = slave?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Houseboys are paid wages.. You really are incredibly ignorant and so insecure. Palestinians also ran the Commissary, the movie theater and the Post Office.
> 
> You are a lot like Trump.. You are a bully who can't learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link it then....Wages? LOL...you’re such a lying Islamist and that was 60 yrs ago. You must be old as dirt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I am old.. What's your problem? No honor, no education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My problem is radical Islam trying to finish Hitlers job for him when it comes to my people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're like the kid who kills his parents and then and whines to the judge that he's an orphan. The Arabs wanted the Jews to have the best land in Germany after the war.
Click to expand...


You're like the parent who kills his kids and then whines to the judge that it was an honor killing.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Instead the UN (not the UK) arbitrarily awarded Jews 55% on the land of Palestine in spite of the fact Jews owned much less land at that time.



The Palestinians owned less than the Jews.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal is all that matters. Rest is irrelevant. Jews were given the territory by the UK and conquered the rest. Not my fault Islamists are poor fighters and debaters.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you happen to know how many Jews who were present in Palestine in 1948 were illegal immigrants (or doesn't that matter)?
> 
> The UK turned over its Palestine problem to the UN which promptly violated its Charter by not calling for free elections in Palestine in 1948. Instead the UN (not the UK) arbitrarily awarded Jews 55% on the land of Palestine in spite of the fact Jews owned much less land at that time.
> 
> Jews won in 1948 because the cowered (like cowards, you know?) behind a wall of British bayonets for a generation and relied on the British to destroy Arab opposition leadership.
> 
> Maybe you would be happier in Tel Aviv?
Click to expand...

Nope. They won because Islamists suck at fighting.


----------



## Quasar44

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the Islamists want it because why? Because it's Jews. If it were Muslims running Israel no one would say shit. Lebanon treats Palestinians terribly and no one cares as it's Muslim on Muslim actions
> 
> 
> 
> What about Arab Christians who have had their land and water stolen and their children shot or arrested by the greedy Jews of Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was it stolen? They were offered the opportunity to stay. This is Islamic propaganda. None of it is true. How about the millions of Christians dead at the hands of Islamic Radicals? There are many Islamists who live in Israel. How many Jews live in mostly Islamic countries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are delusional. Muslims haven't killed millions of Christians.. Muhammed said, "Be kind to the Christians. They are the nearest to us in faith".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same prophet who said to kill those who draw pictures of him? Why is every mostly Muslim country a radical humanitarian nightmare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did Muhammed say that? You have the surah?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t read Arabic but how do you explain Je Suis Charlie and why didn’t you answer my question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have read the Pickthal translation a couple of times.. The second time with a Muslim judge to help me.. I don't remember any verses about that.. In Arabia they don't have artistic representations of Muhammed.. but in Iran they did.
Click to expand...




surada said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, they even murdered Count Bernadotte who saved some 30,000 Jews from the Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"After the war, Bernadotte was unanimously chosen by the victorious powers to be the United Nations Security Council mediator in the Arab-Israeli conflict of 1947-1948. He was assassinated in Jerusalem in 1948 by members of the underground Zionist group Lehi while pursuing his official duties."
> 
> Count Folke Bernadotte murdered...     - RareNewspapers.com_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the Stern Gang who wrote to Hitler promising support when he won the war, wasn't it?
Click to expand...

Stern gang was to drive out the British and was very small


----------



## Quasar44

Steen gang was only a few hundred ..I bet 
They wanted the Brits out as fleeing European Jews could not get passed their giant navy


----------



## Quasar44

AzogtheDefiler said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Real Palestinians...are Jews!
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you Islamists blame the Jews for everything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love it. The fact that you're so triggered is hilarious. Another victory for moi.
Click to expand...

Have you been to Beersheba ?? Looked cool on ytube


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> 2bn Islamists in the world and 8mil Jews trigger them. Too funny. Thank you for all the laughs.


*Pull this trigger*



"In the freezer of their home in Kafr Qaddum in the West Bank, the family is preserving the last memories they have of their youngest child: a chocolate-banana popsicle and a piece of watermelon on a toothpick. 

"Abd el-Rahman Shatawi had bought them about half an hour before an Israel Defense Forces sniper knelt on the slope of the rocky hill overlooking the village, and *from a distance of 100 meters fired one live round into the 9-year-old’s head. The bullet exploded into dozens of pieces of shrapnel in his brain."

The protest dispersed. Then an Israeli sniper shot a 9-year-old Palestinian boy in the head*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2bn Islamists in the world and 8mil Jews trigger them. Too funny. Thank you for all the laughs.
> 
> 
> 
> *Pull this trigger*
> View attachment 460833
> "In the freezer of their home in Kafr Qaddum in the West Bank, the family is preserving the last memories they have of their youngest child: a chocolate-banana popsicle and a piece of watermelon on a toothpick.
> 
> "Abd el-Rahman Shatawi had bought them about half an hour before an Israel Defense Forces sniper knelt on the slope of the rocky hill overlooking the village, and *from a distance of 100 meters fired one live round into the 9-year-old’s head. The bullet exploded into dozens of pieces of shrapnel in his brain."
> 
> The protest dispersed. Then an Israeli sniper shot a 9-year-old Palestinian boy in the head*
Click to expand...

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ Islamist propaganda.


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nazis outnumbered the Jews. Islamists outnumber the Jews. Your conflation is false.


*Jews rule over roughly equal numbers of Jews and non-Jew currently living in Palestine.*





"More than 14 million people, roughly half of them Jews and the other half Palestinians, live between the Jordan River and the Mediterranean Sea under a single rule."

A regime of Jewish supremacy from the Jordan River to the Mediterranean Sea: This is apartheid


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis outnumbered the Jews. Islamists outnumber the Jews. Your conflation is false.
> 
> 
> 
> *Jews rule over roughly equal numbers of Jews and non-Jew currently living in Palestine.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "More than 14 million people, roughly half of them Jews and the other half Palestinians, live between the Jordan River and the Mediterranean Sea under a single rule."
> 
> A regime of Jewish supremacy from the Jordan River to the Mediterranean Sea: This is apartheid
Click to expand...

You are an Islamist. I only respond to your drivel to remind you of that. Anything that upsets radical Islamist is outstanding.


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> My ancestors were. Winston Churchill was a great man. Again, all the past is irrelevant. You want Israel come and take it. Why don't you?


*Churchill was a white supremacist which explains your endorsement.*

The 10 greatest controversies of Winston Churchill's career

"In April last year, Labour candidate Benjamin Whittingham tweeted that Churchill was 'a racist and white supremacist'..."

"In 1937, he told the Palestine Royal Commission: 'I do not admit for instance, that a great wrong has been done to the Red Indians of America or the black people of Australia. I do not admit that a wrong has been done to these people by the fact that a stronger race, a higher-grade race, a more worldly wise race to put it that way, has come in and taken their place.'"


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> You forgot the part about the Jews. They voted for Hitler too, right?


*Some rich Jews in Germany made a far bigger mistake than that.*




Human Smoke - Wikipedia

_*"Human Smoke: The Beginnings of World War II, the End of Civilization*_ is a 2008 book by Nicholson Baker about World War II. It questions the commonly held belief that the Allies wanted to avoid the war at all costs but were forced into action by Adolf Hitler's aggression. 

"It consists largely of official government transcripts, newspaper articles, and other documents from the time, with Baker only occasionally interjecting commentary."

*One of the newspaper articles Baker quotes reveals how wealthy German Jews opposed the global boycott against Nazi racial policies years before fighting broke out. 

Had the boycott been successful, Hitler's economy would have collapsed.

Rich capitalist Jews in Germany assured the world that Hitler was not all bad, and even if he was, Germans were capable of dealing with him*.


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bibi isn't killing his opponents off and assuming full power. Next..


How many non-Jews has Bibi the Bigot killed off over his racist career in the Jewish state?

Why aren't you there helping him?

Too timid???


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bibi isn't killing his opponents off and assuming full power. Next..
> 
> 
> 
> How many non-Jews has Bibi the Bigot killed off over his racist career in the Jewish state?
> 
> Why aren't you there helping him?
> 
> Too timid???
> View attachment 460881
Click to expand...

Are you Sunni or Shia?


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2bn Islamists in the world and 8mil Jews trigger them. Too funny. Thank you for all the laughs.
> 
> 
> 
> *Pull this trigger*
> View attachment 460833
> "In the freezer of their home in Kafr Qaddum in the West Bank, the family is preserving the last memories they have of their youngest child: a chocolate-banana popsicle and a piece of watermelon on a toothpick.
> 
> "Abd el-Rahman Shatawi had bought them about half an hour before an Israel Defense Forces sniper knelt on the slope of the rocky hill overlooking the village, and *from a distance of 100 meters fired one live round into the 9-year-old’s head. The bullet exploded into dozens of pieces of shrapnel in his brain."
> 
> The protest dispersed. Then an Israeli sniper shot a 9-year-old Palestinian boy in the head*
Click to expand...

Complete nonsense , you buffoon
Only used it for training .


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> My ancestors were. Winston Churchill was a great man. Again, all the past is irrelevant. You want Israel come and take it. Why don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> *Churchill was a white supremacist which explains your endorsement.*
> 
> The 10 greatest controversies of Winston Churchill's career
> 
> "In April last year, Labour candidate Benjamin Whittingham tweeted that Churchill was 'a racist and white supremacist'..."
> 
> "In 1937, he told the Palestine Royal Commission: 'I do not admit for instance, that a great wrong has been done to the Red Indians of America or the black people of Australia. I do not admit that a wrong has been done to these people by the fact that a stronger race, a higher-grade race, a more worldly wise race to put it that way, has come in and taken their place.'"
Click to expand...

Churchill was one of the worlds greatest leaders who ever lived. He was a million times the man of you


----------



## Quasar44

Glas is an old Commie with a pace maker who lives in agonizing pain and he deserves it


----------



## Quasar44

AzogtheDefiler said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bibi isn't killing his opponents off and assuming full power. Next..
> 
> 
> 
> How many non-Jews has Bibi the Bigot killed off over his racist career in the Jewish state?
> 
> Why aren't you there helping him?
> 
> Too timid???
> View attachment 460881
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you Sunni or Shia?
Click to expand...

Will Israel finally annex parts of the Jordan valley for security??


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Quasar44 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bibi isn't killing his opponents off and assuming full power. Next..
> 
> 
> 
> How many non-Jews has Bibi the Bigot killed off over his racist career in the Jewish state?
> 
> Why aren't you there helping him?
> 
> Too timid???
> View attachment 460881
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you Sunni or Shia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will Israel finally annex parts of the Jordan valley for security??
Click to expand...

Idk the whole area is questionable


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> 'd like to see them try. We're not pussies like arabs are. They can't fight worth shit. All they know is car bombs. Fucking imbeciles.


It sounds like your reaction to illegal immigrants stealing your land and water parallels the Palestinian response to European Jews doing the same thing to them?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'd like to see them try. We're not pussies like arabs are. They can't fight worth shit. All they know is car bombs. Fucking imbeciles.
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like your reaction to illegal immigrants stealing your land and water parallels the Palestinian response to European Jews doing the same thing to them?
Click to expand...


Who lied to you and claimed Palestinians owned land and water?


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> The world won't save arabs, we all hate you sand shrimp. Now go get me a falafel.


*Send a Zionist.*




*They love white people.*

The Zionist fallacy of ‘Jewish supremacy’

"Zionism is a racist and settler colonialist movement, which opportunistically coopts aspects of Judaism in an attempt to justify its criminal practices of apartheid and genocide of indigenous Palestinians. 

*"White supremacy is dominant within Israeli society, which privileges white-skinned Ashkenazi Jews at the expense of dark-skinned African Jews, Sephardi and Mizrahi Jews as well as African refugees. 

"*African/black Jewish communities are often denied recognition by Israeli authorities with some members even deported."


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> If that was true , then Israel would have cleansed the entire Gaza and WB decades ago


The Jews of Israel missed their big chance when Trump was in office, and even then they didn't have the nerve to try. What does that tell you?


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Never made enough......because the Jews, eh comrade?


Because of greedy capitalists, Kulak.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never made enough......because the Jews, eh comrade?
> 
> 
> 
> Because of greedy capitalists, Kulak.
Click to expand...


Ahhhh....you poor girl, why don't you whine some more.......


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true , then Israel would have cleansed the entire Gaza and WB decades ago
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews of Israel missed their big chance when Trump was in office, and even then they didn't have the nerve to try. What does that tell you?
Click to expand...

Jews only have this small but wonderful nation and they have it secured


----------



## Quasar44

Palestinians have a huge nation .. called Jordan


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'd like to see them try. We're not pussies like arabs are. They can't fight worth shit. All they know is car bombs. Fucking imbeciles.
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like your reaction to illegal immigrants stealing your land and water parallels the Palestinian response to European Jews doing the same thing to them?
Click to expand...

It was the Palestinians who broke the UN mandate and invaded 
 Terrible how the Jews only had the tiny spots given to them but now they have 80 percent


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'd like to see them try. We're not pussies like arabs are. They can't fight worth shit. All they know is car bombs. Fucking imbeciles.
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like your reaction to illegal immigrants stealing your land and water parallels the Palestinian response to European Jews doing the same thing to them?
Click to expand...

The difference, we won, Pals lost. You get nothing as losers. A people should know when they're beaten. Like the Indians.


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world won't save arabs, we all hate you sand shrimp. Now go get me a falafel.
> 
> 
> 
> *Send a Zionist.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They love white people.*
> 
> The Zionist fallacy of ‘Jewish supremacy’
> 
> "Zionism is a racist and settler colonialist movement, which opportunistically coopts aspects of Judaism in an attempt to justify its criminal practices of apartheid and genocide of indigenous Palestinians.
> 
> *"White supremacy is dominant within Israeli society, which privileges white-skinned Ashkenazi Jews at the expense of dark-skinned African Jews, Sephardi and Mizrahi Jews as well as African refugees.
> 
> "*African/black Jewish communities are often denied recognition by Israeli authorities with some members even deported."
Click to expand...

Why is a guy wearing a hijab?


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Didn’t read your post but want to reply with: you’re an Islamist and you’re stupid.


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Never a country


Never mattered.


----------



## georgephillip

surada said:


> Excuse me. The Zionists killed over 500 British peacekeepers before 1948.


The British back a Jewish "homeland" in Palestine in hopes of securing a "little loyal Jewish Ulster" at the headwaters of the Suez Canal (India was always their prize cash cow). Zionists had no intention of playing that role and killed their benefactors whenever it seemed appropriate.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t read your post but want to reply with: you’re an Islamist and you’re stupid.
Click to expand...

Because some Islamist made a sign it should mean something to me? Any culture that hates dogs is an evil culture.


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me. The Zionists killed over 500 British peacekeepers before 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> The British back a Jewish "homeland" in Palestine in hopes of securing a "little loyal Jewish Ulster" at the headwaters of the Suez Canal (India was always their prize cash cow). Zionists had no intention of playing that role and killed their benefactors whenever it seemed appropriate.
Click to expand...

Yes that was the main and illegal British HQ and had to go
 I think it was the Irgun than did it but the stern gang was even worse


----------



## Quasar44

And Jews like to float in the Dead Sea


----------



## surada

Quasar44 said:


> And Jews like to float in the Dead Sea



Yep.. its retreating because they have ruined the water table.


*The Dead Sea is dying. A $1.5 billion plan aims to ...*


			https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/dead-sea-dying
		

...
Nov 29, 2018 · The* Dead Sea* is dying rapidly. The biblical body of water lying between Israel and Jordan is retreating by more than three feet a year, creating sinkholes that swallow up buildings and roads, and...


----------



## Quasar44

surada said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Jews like to float in the Dead Sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.. its retreating because they have ruined the water table.
> 
> 
> *The Dead Sea is dying. A $1.5 billion plan aims to ...*
> 
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/dead-sea-dying
> 
> 
> ...
> Nov 29, 2018 · The* Dead Sea* is dying rapidly. The biblical body of water lying between Israel and Jordan is retreating by more than three feet a year, creating sinkholes that swallow up buildings and roads, and...
Click to expand...

I am sure Jews will fix it !!
They can fix things ??


----------



## Quasar44

surada said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Jews like to float in the Dead Sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.. its retreating because they have ruined the water table.
> 
> 
> *The Dead Sea is dying. A $1.5 billion plan aims to ...*
> 
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/dead-sea-dying
> 
> 
> ...
> Nov 29, 2018 · The* Dead Sea* is dying rapidly. The biblical body of water lying between Israel and Jordan is retreating by more than three feet a year, creating sinkholes that swallow up buildings and roads, and...
Click to expand...

When will Israel annex the Jordan valley ??
They must have a solid Eastern barrier 
It is only 1/3 of the WB


----------



## surada

Taz said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world won't save arabs, we all hate you sand shrimp. Now go get me a falafel.
> 
> 
> 
> *Send a Zionist.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They love white people.*
> 
> The Zionist fallacy of ‘Jewish supremacy’
> 
> "Zionism is a racist and settler colonialist movement, which opportunistically coopts aspects of Judaism in an attempt to justify its criminal practices of apartheid and genocide of indigenous Palestinians.
> 
> *"White supremacy is dominant within Israeli society, which privileges white-skinned Ashkenazi Jews at the expense of dark-skinned African Jews, Sephardi and Mizrahi Jews as well as African refugees.
> 
> "*African/black Jewish communities are often denied recognition by Israeli authorities with some members even deported."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is a guy wearing a hijab?
Click to expand...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world won't save arabs, we all hate you sand shrimp. Now go get me a falafel.
> 
> 
> 
> *Send a Zionist.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They love white people.*
> 
> The Zionist fallacy of ‘Jewish supremacy’
> 
> "Zionism is a racist and settler colonialist movement, which opportunistically coopts aspects of Judaism in an attempt to justify its criminal practices of apartheid and genocide of indigenous Palestinians.
> 
> *"White supremacy is dominant within Israeli society, which privileges white-skinned Ashkenazi Jews at the expense of dark-skinned African Jews, Sephardi and Mizrahi Jews as well as African refugees.
> 
> "*African/black Jewish communities are often denied recognition by Israeli authorities with some members even deported."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is a guy wearing a hijab?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


What's the downside?


----------



## Taz

surada said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world won't save arabs, we all hate you sand shrimp. Now go get me a falafel.
> 
> 
> 
> *Send a Zionist.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They love white people.*
> 
> The Zionist fallacy of ‘Jewish supremacy’
> 
> "Zionism is a racist and settler colonialist movement, which opportunistically coopts aspects of Judaism in an attempt to justify its criminal practices of apartheid and genocide of indigenous Palestinians.
> 
> *"White supremacy is dominant within Israeli society, which privileges white-skinned Ashkenazi Jews at the expense of dark-skinned African Jews, Sephardi and Mizrahi Jews as well as African refugees.
> 
> "*African/black Jewish communities are often denied recognition by Israeli authorities with some members even deported."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is a guy wearing a hijab?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

ya, and?


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> And now it's a nation and Palestine still isn't.







State of Palestine - Wikipedia


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The British weren't helping the Jews kick Arab ass in 1948.


*The British did their part 12 years earlier:*

1936–1939 Arab revolt in Palestine - Wikipedia

"The *1936–1939 Arab revolt in Palestine*, later came to be known as *The Great Revolt* or *The Great Palestinian Revolt* (_Thawrat Filastin al-Kubra_),[10] was a nationalist uprising by Palestinian Arabs in Mandatory Palestine against the British administration of the Palestine Mandate, demanding Arab independence and the end of the policy of open-ended Jewish immigration and land purchases with the stated goal of establishing a 'Jewish National Home'"


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Arabs didn't own the land after WWI.


Some did and they owned more land than the Jews.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Any of them.


Your ignorance is reaching new levels.

Deconstructed Podcast: The Truth About Islam and Democracy


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> But oh praise be wonder the plight of the unicorn?


----------



## José

*The difference, we won, Pals lost. *




The only "prize" America has ever won in the Israeli Palestinian conflict were two huge craters in Manhattan and 3000 innocent american civilians turned into hamburger meat.


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> I've seen this same logic when Americans claim that the U.S. has *never ever* once lost a war because .... wait for it .... the U.S. never actually _declared war_ on Vietnam.


I think it was 1941 when the last official declaration of war was issued in the US. How different this world would be if every "war" since that time fought by US forces had never happened.


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> So you're too poor to own land, no wonder you want to fuck other people's property up. Loser.


Non-greed is evil.
Got it.
Slave.


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> It's called Israel now. Jackass.


It's actually apartheid, Fool.




Israel and the apartheid analogy - Wikipedia.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called Israel now. Jackass.
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually apartheid, Fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel and the apartheid analogy - Wikipedia.
Click to expand...

No Jews in "Palestine"? How many Jews in Iran, Syria, Iraq, KSA, Kuwait, Lebanon?


----------



## georgephillip

surada said:


> Jesus.. You are stupid. See the Palestine Papers, Avalon Project, Yale.


You communicating with a troll who has no interest in confronting his ignorance.


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You're upset over dead terrorists?


I'm upset over rich terrorists




Why aren't you?


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called Israel now. Jackass.
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually apartheid, Fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel and the apartheid analogy - Wikipedia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Jews in "Palestine"? How many Jews in Iran, Syria, Iraq, KSA, Kuwait, Lebanon?
Click to expand...


*There are some Jews in Iran and Bahrain now. Jews were living in Libya until 1973.. Fact is, that Jews would still be living all over the Arab world if not for the European Zionists. Its a loss to the Arab world... Shame really.


Jewish* family in *Damascus*, 1910 Syrian *Jews* had predominantly two origins: those who inhabited Syria from early times and the Sephardim who fled to Syria after the expulsion of the *Jews* from Spain in 1492 CE. There were large *Jewish* communities in Aleppo, *Damascus*, and Qamishli for centuries.
*History of Jews in Syria - Wikipedia

Jewish Quarter (Harat Al-Yahud) at Damascus, Syria ...*
archive.diarna.org/site/detail/public/189
Jan 20, 2016 · [20]. Only in* 1992* were Jews allowed to legally leave Syria, on the promise that they would not emigrate to Israel [21]. At the peak of Jewish life in Damascus the Jewish Quarter was home to nine synagogues: The Jobar Synagogue, also known as the Eliyahu Hanavi Synagogue, the Al-Frangi Synagogue, the Menesh Synagogue, the Raki Synagogue, the Del Pasha, Halab, …


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Fake antisemite news. Jean never kicked people out. No such thing as a Palestinian til 1967.







"Find out what happened to the more than 530 Palestinian villages that were destroyed in 1948 by searching through the database of villages below:"

Ethnic cleansing of Palestine


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called Israel now. Jackass.
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually apartheid, Fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel and the apartheid analogy - Wikipedia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Jews in "Palestine"? How many Jews in Iran, Syria, Iraq, KSA, Kuwait, Lebanon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There are some Jews in Iran and Bahrain now. Jews were living in Libya until 1973.. Fact is, that Jews would still be living all over the Arab world if not for the European Zionists. Its a loss to the Arab world... Shame really.
> 
> 
> Jewish* family in *Damascus*, 1910 Syrian *Jews* had predominantly two origins: those who inhabited Syria from early times and the Sephardim who fled to Syria after the expulsion of the *Jews* from Spain in 1492 CE. There were large *Jewish* communities in Aleppo, *Damascus*, and Qamishli for centuries.
> *History of Jews in Syria - Wikipedia
> 
> Jewish Quarter (Harat Al-Yahud) at Damascus, Syria ...*
> archive.diarna.org/site/detail/public/189
> Jan 20, 2016 · [20]. Only in* 1992* were Jews allowed to legally leave Syria, on the promise that they would not emigrate to Israel [21]. At the peak of Jewish life in Damascus the Jewish Quarter was home to nine synagogues: The Jobar Synagogue, also known as the Eliyahu Hanavi Synagogue, the Al-Frangi Synagogue, the Menesh Synagogue, the Raki Synagogue, the Del Pasha, Halab, …
Click to expand...

Don’t care about 1992. How many Jews in all those countries now?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake antisemite news. Jean never kicked people out. No such thing as a Palestinian til 1967.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Find out what happened to the more than 530 Palestinian villages that were destroyed in 1948 by searching through the database of villages below:"
> 
> Ethnic cleansing of Palestine
Click to expand...

Village is missing its idiot. You ready to go back?


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Fake news old Islamist. Might makes right. Islamist nations are a pariah to the civilized world.


*There's nothing fake about Israel's deliberate attack on the USS Liberty:*

Israel attacks USS Liberty.

"During the Six-Day War, Israeli aircraft and torpedo boats attack the USS _Liberty_ in international waters off Egypt’s Gaza Strip. 

"The intelligence ship, well-marked as an American vessel and only lightly armed, was attacked first by Israeli aircraft that fired napalm and rockets at the ship. 

"The _Liberty_ attempted to radio for assistance, but the Israeli aircraft blocked the transmissions. 

"Eventually, the ship was able to make contact with the U.S. carrier _Saratoga,_ and 12 fighter jets and four tanker planes were dispatched to defend the _Liberty"_


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called Israel now. Jackass.
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually apartheid, Fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel and the apartheid analogy - Wikipedia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Jews in "Palestine"? How many Jews in Iran, Syria, Iraq, KSA, Kuwait, Lebanon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There are some Jews in Iran and Bahrain now. Jews were living in Libya until 1973.. Fact is, that Jews would still be living all over the Arab world if not for the European Zionists. Its a loss to the Arab world... Shame really.
> 
> 
> Jewish* family in *Damascus*, 1910 Syrian *Jews* had predominantly two origins: those who inhabited Syria from early times and the Sephardim who fled to Syria after the expulsion of the *Jews* from Spain in 1492 CE. There were large *Jewish* communities in Aleppo, *Damascus*, and Qamishli for centuries.
> *History of Jews in Syria - Wikipedia
> 
> Jewish Quarter (Harat Al-Yahud) at Damascus, Syria ...*
> archive.diarna.org/site/detail/public/189
> Jan 20, 2016 · [20]. Only in* 1992* were Jews allowed to legally leave Syria, on the promise that they would not emigrate to Israel [21]. At the peak of Jewish life in Damascus the Jewish Quarter was home to nine synagogues: The Jobar Synagogue, also known as the Eliyahu Hanavi Synagogue, the Al-Frangi Synagogue, the Menesh Synagogue, the Raki Synagogue, the Del Pasha, Halab, …
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t care about 1992. How many Jews in all those countries now?
Click to expand...


I don't know.. The Jews of Bahrain are quite successful in the jewelry business mostly. Their Ambassador to the US is a Jewish woman who is also a lawyer.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake news old Islamist. Might makes right. Islamist nations are a pariah to the civilized world.
> 
> 
> 
> *There's nothing fake about Israel's deliberate attack on the USS Liberty:*
> 
> Israel attacks USS Liberty.
> 
> "During the Six-Day War, Israeli aircraft and torpedo boats attack the USS _Liberty_ in international waters off Egypt’s Gaza Strip.
> 
> "The intelligence ship, well-marked as an American vessel and only lightly armed, was attacked first by Israeli aircraft that fired napalm and rockets at the ship.
> 
> "The _Liberty_ attempted to radio for assistance, but the Israeli aircraft blocked the transmissions.
> 
> "Eventually, the ship was able to make contact with the U.S. carrier _Saratoga,_ and 12 fighter jets and four tanker planes were dispatched to defend the _Liberty"_
Click to expand...

Don’t care. If it upsets radical Islamists it warms my heart. Like your pain and all these posts you waste your time posting and researching makes me feel great.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called Israel now. Jackass.
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually apartheid, Fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel and the apartheid analogy - Wikipedia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Jews in "Palestine"? How many Jews in Iran, Syria, Iraq, KSA, Kuwait, Lebanon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There are some Jews in Iran and Bahrain now. Jews were living in Libya until 1973.. Fact is, that Jews would still be living all over the Arab world if not for the European Zionists. Its a loss to the Arab world... Shame really.
> 
> 
> Jewish* family in *Damascus*, 1910 Syrian *Jews* had predominantly two origins: those who inhabited Syria from early times and the Sephardim who fled to Syria after the expulsion of the *Jews* from Spain in 1492 CE. There were large *Jewish* communities in Aleppo, *Damascus*, and Qamishli for centuries.
> *History of Jews in Syria - Wikipedia
> 
> Jewish Quarter (Harat Al-Yahud) at Damascus, Syria ...*
> archive.diarna.org/site/detail/public/189
> Jan 20, 2016 · [20]. Only in* 1992* were Jews allowed to legally leave Syria, on the promise that they would not emigrate to Israel [21]. At the peak of Jewish life in Damascus the Jewish Quarter was home to nine synagogues: The Jobar Synagogue, also known as the Eliyahu Hanavi Synagogue, the Al-Frangi Synagogue, the Menesh Synagogue, the Raki Synagogue, the Del Pasha, Halab, …
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t care about 1992. How many Jews in all those countries now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.. The Jews of Bahrain are quite successful in the jewelry business mostly. Their Ambassador to the US is a Jewish woman who is also a lawyer.
Click to expand...

Bahrain wasn’t on my list. Pay attention. Nice try.


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> ind one reference to “Palestinian“ when referring to a person before 1967.


You are truly ignorant on this subject

*"Reference to European Jews as 'Palestinians' prior to 1948*

"European Jews were commonly considered an 'Oriental' people in many of their host countries, usually as reference to their ancestral origins in the Middle East. 

"A prominent example of this is Immanuel Kant, an 18th-century Prussian philosopher who referred to European Jews as '*Palestinians living among us'"*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palestinian_Jews#Reference_to_European_Jews_as_%22Palestinians%22_prior_to_1948


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called Israel now. Jackass.
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually apartheid, Fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel and the apartheid analogy - Wikipedia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Jews in "Palestine"? How many Jews in Iran, Syria, Iraq, KSA, Kuwait, Lebanon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There are some Jews in Iran and Bahrain now. Jews were living in Libya until 1973.. Fact is, that Jews would still be living all over the Arab world if not for the European Zionists. Its a loss to the Arab world... Shame really.
> 
> 
> Jewish* family in *Damascus*, 1910 Syrian *Jews* had predominantly two origins: those who inhabited Syria from early times and the Sephardim who fled to Syria after the expulsion of the *Jews* from Spain in 1492 CE. There were large *Jewish* communities in Aleppo, *Damascus*, and Qamishli for centuries.
> *History of Jews in Syria - Wikipedia
> 
> Jewish Quarter (Harat Al-Yahud) at Damascus, Syria ...*
> archive.diarna.org/site/detail/public/189
> Jan 20, 2016 · [20]. Only in* 1992* were Jews allowed to legally leave Syria, on the promise that they would not emigrate to Israel [21]. At the peak of Jewish life in Damascus the Jewish Quarter was home to nine synagogues: The Jobar Synagogue, also known as the Eliyahu Hanavi Synagogue, the Al-Frangi Synagogue, the Menesh Synagogue, the Raki Synagogue, the Del Pasha, Halab, …
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t care about 1992. How many Jews in all those countries now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.. The Jews of Bahrain are quite successful in the jewelry business mostly. Their Ambassador to the US is a Jewish woman who is also a lawyer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bahrain wasn’t on my list. Pay attention. Nice try.
Click to expand...


You can google up the current Jewish population in those countries.

They would still be living in the Arab world if not for European Zionists.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ind one reference to “Palestinian“ when referring to a person before 1967.
> 
> 
> 
> You are truly ignorant on this subject
> 
> *"Reference to European Jews as 'Palestinians' prior to 1948*
> 
> "European Jews were commonly considered an 'Oriental' people in many of their host countries, usually as reference to their ancestral origins in the Middle East.
> 
> "A prominent example of this is Immanuel Kant, an 18th-century Prussian philosopher who referred to European Jews as '*Palestinians living among us'"*
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palestinian_Jews#Reference_to_European_Jews_as_%22Palestinians%22_prior_to_1948
Click to expand...

Were you there? Nope. Lie.

Next.....Find something from 1947 until 1967...20 year span where someone was called a Palestinian.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called Israel now. Jackass.
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually apartheid, Fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel and the apartheid analogy - Wikipedia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Jews in "Palestine"? How many Jews in Iran, Syria, Iraq, KSA, Kuwait, Lebanon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There are some Jews in Iran and Bahrain now. Jews were living in Libya until 1973.. Fact is, that Jews would still be living all over the Arab world if not for the European Zionists. Its a loss to the Arab world... Shame really.
> 
> 
> Jewish* family in *Damascus*, 1910 Syrian *Jews* had predominantly two origins: those who inhabited Syria from early times and the Sephardim who fled to Syria after the expulsion of the *Jews* from Spain in 1492 CE. There were large *Jewish* communities in Aleppo, *Damascus*, and Qamishli for centuries.
> *History of Jews in Syria - Wikipedia
> 
> Jewish Quarter (Harat Al-Yahud) at Damascus, Syria ...*
> archive.diarna.org/site/detail/public/189
> Jan 20, 2016 · [20]. Only in* 1992* were Jews allowed to legally leave Syria, on the promise that they would not emigrate to Israel [21]. At the peak of Jewish life in Damascus the Jewish Quarter was home to nine synagogues: The Jobar Synagogue, also known as the Eliyahu Hanavi Synagogue, the Al-Frangi Synagogue, the Menesh Synagogue, the Raki Synagogue, the Del Pasha, Halab, …
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t care about 1992. How many Jews in all those countries now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.. The Jews of Bahrain are quite successful in the jewelry business mostly. Their Ambassador to the US is a Jewish woman who is also a lawyer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bahrain wasn’t on my list. Pay attention. Nice try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can google up the current Jewish population in those countries.
> 
> They would still be living in the Arab world if not for European Zionists.
Click to expand...

So can you: Iran, Iraq, "Palestine", Jordan, Syria, KSA---- more Jews live in Brookline MA than all those countries combined. Islamists are the least tolerant people on Earth. They cannot even tolerate one another.


----------



## georgephillip

surada said:


> It was the Stern Gang who wrote to Hitler promising support when he won the war, wasn't it?


*That's my understanding...*

Lehi (militant group) - Wikipedia

"Lehi split from the Irgun militant group in 1940 in order to continue fighting the British during World War II. 

"Lehi initially sought *an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany, offering to fight alongside them against the British *in return for the transfer of all Jews from Nazi-occupied Europe to Palestine"


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The British weren't helping the Jews kick Arab ass in 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> *The British did their part 12 years earlier:*
> 
> 1936–1939 Arab revolt in Palestine - Wikipedia
> 
> "The *1936–1939 Arab revolt in Palestine*, later came to be known as *The Great Revolt* or *The Great Palestinian Revolt* (_Thawrat Filastin al-Kubra_),[10] was a nationalist uprising by Palestinian Arabs in Mandatory Palestine against the British administration of the Palestine Mandate, demanding Arab independence and the end of the policy of open-ended Jewish immigration and land purchases with the stated goal of establishing a 'Jewish National Home'"
Click to expand...


*The British did their part 12 years earlier:* 

Yup. And the Jews have been kicking Arab asses ever since.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs didn't own the land after WWI.
> 
> 
> 
> Some did and they owned more land than the Jews.
Click to expand...



Less than the Jews.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Palestinians owned less than the Jews.


"Official documents released in April 2013 by the State Archive of Israel show that days before the establishment of the State of Israel in May 1948, Jewish officials were still debating about what the new country would be called in Arabic: Palestine (Filastin), Zion (Sahyoun) or Israel (Isra’il). 

"Two assumptions were made: 'That an Arab state was about to be established alongside the Jewish one in keeping with the UN’s partition resolution the year before, and that the Jewish state would include a large Arab minority whose feelings needed to be taken into account'. 

"In the end, the officials rejected the name Palestine because they thought that would be the name of the new Arab state and could cause confusion so they opted for the most straightforward option: Israel"

Palestinian Jews - Wikipedia


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance is reaching new levels.
> 
> Deconstructed Podcast: The Truth About Islam and Democracy
Click to expand...

*
Your ignorance is reaching new levels. *

So post the list of Muslim neighbors of Israel with the vote.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called Israel now. Jackass.
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually apartheid, Fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel and the apartheid analogy - Wikipedia.
Click to expand...






That's so sad....who did they vote for when they were part of Egypt or Jordan?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus.. You are stupid. See the Palestine Papers, Avalon Project, Yale.
> 
> 
> 
> You communicating with a troll who has no interest in confronting his ignorance.
Click to expand...


Help your girl out, show her where in the UN Charter they mentioned Palestine.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Stern Gang who wrote to Hitler promising support when he won the war, wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> *That's my understanding...*
> 
> Lehi (militant group) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Lehi split from the Irgun militant group in 1940 in order to continue fighting the British during World War II.
> 
> "Lehi initially sought *an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany, offering to fight alongside them against the British *in return for the transfer of all Jews from Nazi-occupied Europe to Palestine"
Click to expand...


*"Lehi initially sought an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany,  *

That's awful! Who did Lehi think they were, the Soviet Union?


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus.. You are stupid. See the Palestine Papers, Avalon Project, Yale.
> 
> 
> 
> You communicating with a troll who has no interest in confronting his ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Help your girl out, show her where in the UN Charter they mentioned Palestine.
Click to expand...


The UN was founded in October 1945.



*The Avalon Project : The Palestine Mandate*




__





						The Avalon Project : The Palestine Mandate
					





					avalon.law.yale.edu
				



The *Palestine* Mandate The Council of the League of Nations: Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have agreed, for the purpose of giving effect to the provisions of Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, to entrust to a Mandatory selected by the said Powers the administration of the territory of *Palestine*, which formerly belonged to the Turkish Empire, …
*The Avalon Project : British White Paper of 1939*




__





						The Avalon Project : British White Paper of 1939
					





					avalon.law.yale.edu
				



The nature of the Jewish National Home in *Palestine* was further described in the Command *Paper* of 1922 as follows "During the last two or three generations the Jews have recreated in *Palestine* a community now numbering 80,000, of whom about one fourth are farmers or …
*The Avalon Project : British White Paper of June 1922*




__





						The Avalon Project : British White Paper of June 1922
					





					avalon.law.yale.edu
				



British White *Paper* of June 1922 ... under Article 81 of the draft *Palestine* Order in Council, any religious community or considerable section of the population of *Palestine* will have a general right to appeal, through the High Commissioner and the Secretary of State, to the League of Nations on any matter on which they may consider that the ...
*Avalon Project - The Middle East 1916-2001 - Yale University*


			Avalon Project - The Middle East 1916-2001 : A Documentary Record
		

1947 - U. S. Position on *Palestine* Question - Statement by Herschel V. Johnson, U. S. Deputy Representative to the United Nations, October 11 1947 - Partition of *Palestine* : United Nations Resolution 181; November 29


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Stern Gang who wrote to Hitler promising support when he won the war, wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> *That's my understanding...*
> 
> Lehi (militant group) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Lehi split from the Irgun militant group in 1940 in order to continue fighting the British during World War II.
> 
> "Lehi initially sought *an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany, offering to fight alongside them against the British *in return for the transfer of all Jews from Nazi-occupied Europe to Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Lehi initially sought an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany,  *
> 
> That's awful! Who did Lehi think they were, the Soviet Union?
Click to expand...


In letters to Hitler they promise him a friend in the region after he won the war.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus.. You are stupid. See the Palestine Papers, Avalon Project, Yale.
> 
> 
> 
> You communicating with a troll who has no interest in confronting his ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Help your girl out, show her where in the UN Charter they mentioned Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UN was founded in October 1945.
> 
> 
> 
> *The Avalon Project : The Palestine Mandate*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Avalon Project : The Palestine Mandate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avalon.law.yale.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *Palestine* Mandate The Council of the League of Nations: Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have agreed, for the purpose of giving effect to the provisions of Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, to entrust to a Mandatory selected by the said Powers the administration of the territory of *Palestine*, which formerly belonged to the Turkish Empire, …
> *The Avalon Project : British White Paper of 1939*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Avalon Project : British White Paper of 1939
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avalon.law.yale.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nature of the Jewish National Home in *Palestine* was further described in the Command *Paper* of 1922 as follows "During the last two or three generations the Jews have recreated in *Palestine* a community now numbering 80,000, of whom about one fourth are farmers or …
> *The Avalon Project : British White Paper of June 1922*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Avalon Project : British White Paper of June 1922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avalon.law.yale.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> British White *Paper* of June 1922 ... under Article 81 of the draft *Palestine* Order in Council, any religious community or considerable section of the population of *Palestine* will have a general right to appeal, through the High Commissioner and the Secretary of State, to the League of Nations on any matter on which they may consider that the ...
> *Avalon Project - The Middle East 1916-2001 - Yale University*
> 
> 
> Avalon Project - The Middle East 1916-2001 : A Documentary Record
> 
> 
> 1947 - U. S. Position on *Palestine* Question - Statement by Herschel V. Johnson, U. S. Deputy Representative to the United Nations, October 11 1947 - Partition of *Palestine* : United Nations Resolution 181; November 29
Click to expand...


Where does the Charter call for a national election in PALESTINE?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Stern Gang who wrote to Hitler promising support when he won the war, wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> *That's my understanding...*
> 
> Lehi (militant group) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Lehi split from the Irgun militant group in 1940 in order to continue fighting the British during World War II.
> 
> "Lehi initially sought *an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany, offering to fight alongside them against the British *in return for the transfer of all Jews from Nazi-occupied Europe to Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Lehi initially sought an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany,  *
> 
> That's awful! Who did Lehi think they were, the Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In letters to Hitler they promise him a friend in the region after he won the war.
Click to expand...


Stalin and Hitler divided Poland.........


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen this same logic when Americans claim that the U.S. has *never ever* once lost a war because .... wait for it .... the U.S. never actually _declared war_ on Vietnam.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was 1941 when the last official declaration of war was issued in the US. *How different this world would be if every "war" since that time fought by US forces had never happened. *
Click to expand...

... or started, instigated supported, or funded by the U.S. There are very few wars that are fought by legitimate grievance. The problem here is that the U.S. (the worst culprit of them all)  is an anti-Democratic entity both in domestic matters as well as international ones where the U.S. conducts itself in strict Mafia modus operandi, ie.  murder, extortion, corruption of public officials, infiltration of legitimate businesses, labour racketeering tax fraud, and stock manipulation.


----------



## Indeependent

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Stern Gang who wrote to Hitler promising support when he won the war, wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> *That's my understanding...*
> 
> Lehi (militant group) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Lehi split from the Irgun militant group in 1940 in order to continue fighting the British during World War II.
> 
> "Lehi initially sought *an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany, offering to fight alongside them against the British *in return for the transfer of all Jews from Nazi-occupied Europe to Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Lehi initially sought an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany,  *
> 
> That's awful! Who did Lehi think they were, the Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In letters to Hitler they promise him a friend in the region after he won the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin and Hitler divided Poland.........
Click to expand...

surada probably parties with Muslims so forget about facts.


----------



## Quasar44

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus.. You are stupid. See the Palestine Papers, Avalon Project, Yale.
> 
> 
> 
> You communicating with a troll who has no interest in confronting his ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Help your girl out, show her where in the UN Charter they mentioned Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UN was founded in October 1945.
> 
> 
> 
> *The Avalon Project : The Palestine Mandate*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Avalon Project : The Palestine Mandate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avalon.law.yale.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *Palestine* Mandate The Council of the League of Nations: Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have agreed, for the purpose of giving effect to the provisions of Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, to entrust to a Mandatory selected by the said Powers the administration of the territory of *Palestine*, which formerly belonged to the Turkish Empire, …
> *The Avalon Project : British White Paper of 1939*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Avalon Project : British White Paper of 1939
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avalon.law.yale.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nature of the Jewish National Home in *Palestine* was further described in the Command *Paper* of 1922 as follows "During the last two or three generations the Jews have recreated in *Palestine* a community now numbering 80,000, of whom about one fourth are farmers or …
> *The Avalon Project : British White Paper of June 1922*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Avalon Project : British White Paper of June 1922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avalon.law.yale.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> British White *Paper* of June 1922 ... under Article 81 of the draft *Palestine* Order in Council, any religious community or considerable section of the population of *Palestine* will have a general right to appeal, through the High Commissioner and the Secretary of State, to the League of Nations on any matter on which they may consider that the ...
> *Avalon Project - The Middle East 1916-2001 - Yale University*
> 
> 
> Avalon Project - The Middle East 1916-2001 : A Documentary Record
> 
> 
> 1947 - U. S. Position on *Palestine* Question - Statement by Herschel V. Johnson, U. S. Deputy Representative to the United Nations, October 11 1947 - Partition of *Palestine* : United Nations Resolution 181; November 29
Click to expand...

Stern gang was called the Lechi ??
 The hagannah was only a self defense Jewish group 
 The Irgun was very violent but the Stern gang was 100 times worse


----------



## Quasar44

The British assassinated the head of the stern gang with zero trial 
Just shot him dead on the spot


----------



## Quasar44

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Stern Gang who wrote to Hitler promising support when he won the war, wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> *That's my understanding...*
> 
> Lehi (militant group) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Lehi split from the Irgun militant group in 1940 in order to continue fighting the British during World War II.
> 
> "Lehi initially sought *an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany, offering to fight alongside them against the British *in return for the transfer of all Jews from Nazi-occupied Europe to Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Lehi initially sought an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany,  *
> 
> That's awful! Who did Lehi think they were, the Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In letters to Hitler they promise him a friend in the region after he won the war.
Click to expand...

The Palestinians could have had everything under Bill Clinton but they walked away 
 They blew it and Jews will continue to build


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

GLASNOST said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen this same logic when Americans claim that the U.S. has *never ever* once lost a war because .... wait for it .... the U.S. never actually _declared war_ on Vietnam.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was 1941 when the last official declaration of war was issued in the US. *How different this world would be if every "war" since that time fought by US forces had never happened. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... or started, instigated supported, or funded by the U.S. There are very few wars that are fought by legitimate grievance. The problem here is that the U.S. (the worst culprit of them all)  is an anti-Democratic entity both in domestic matters as well as international ones where the U.S. conducts itself in strict Mafia modus operandi, ie.  murder, extortion, corruption of public officials, infiltration of legitimate businesses, labour racketeering tax fraud, and stock manipulation.
Click to expand...

Now the US is bad too. You live in an interesting fantasy world, Islamist. Don’t you have a Jihad board where you can post?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Indeependent said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Stern Gang who wrote to Hitler promising support when he won the war, wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> *That's my understanding...*
> 
> Lehi (militant group) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Lehi split from the Irgun militant group in 1940 in order to continue fighting the British during World War II.
> 
> "Lehi initially sought *an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany, offering to fight alongside them against the British *in return for the transfer of all Jews from Nazi-occupied Europe to Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Lehi initially sought an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany,  *
> 
> That's awful! Who did Lehi think they were, the Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In letters to Hitler they promise him a friend in the region after he won the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin and Hitler divided Poland.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> surada probably parties with Muslims so forget about facts.
Click to expand...


Surada admitted to having Palestinian slaves but fails to produce any document with the word Palestinian in it from 1947 to 1967. But had many house boys aka slaves  from there in 1952? Her words.....the Islamist lies are quite impressive.


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> Steen gang was only a few hundred ..I bet
> They wanted the Brits out as fleeing European Jews could not get passed their giant navy


Those fleeing European Jews were illegal immigrants coming to Palestine to assist in stealing the land and water of indigenous Palestinians. British authorities were simply enforcing their Mandate to create a "Jewish homeland" in Palestine without violating the rights of its non-Jewish majority.


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus.. You are stupid. See the Palestine Papers, Avalon Project, Yale.
> 
> 
> 
> You communicating with a troll who has no interest in confronting his ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Help your girl out, show her where in the UN Charter they mentioned Palestine.
Click to expand...


*The Avalon Project - Yale University*


			The Avalon Project : The Palestinian National Charter
		

The people of *Palestine* play the role of the vanguard in the realization of this sacred (qawmi) goal. Article 15: The liberation of *Palestine*, from an Arab viewpoint, is a national (qawmi) duty and it attempts to repel the Zionist and imperialist aggression against the Arab homeland, and aims at the elimination of Zionism in *Palestine*.


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ Islamist propaganda.


"At least *2,172* Palestinian children and *134* Israeli children have been killed by someone from the other side since 2000"

Palestinian and Israeli Children Killed


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ Islamist propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> "At least *2,172* Palestinian children and *134* Israeli children have been killed by someone from the other side since 2000"
> 
> Palestinian and Israeli Children Killed
Click to expand...

Since there is no such thing as a Palestinian I am not sure what you mean. Do you mean the West Bank or Gaza?


----------



## irosie91

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus.. You are stupid. See the Palestine Papers, Avalon Project, Yale.
> 
> 
> 
> You communicating with a troll who has no interest in confronting his ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Help your girl out, show her where in the UN Charter they mentioned Palestine.
Click to expand...


It would be very hard for Israeli politicians to debate the NAME of their country as   "ISRAEL"   vs  "PALESTINE" for several reasons----one being that 
arabic speaking arabs have a hard time pronouncing 
the letter   "P"    (interestingly, I have never come across an arabic speaking jew who has that sort of 
problem).     Another problem is the very laborious 
spelling, in Hebrew,  of the word  "PALESTINE"     "israel"  in hebrew is only five letters.    RE:  "palestine"----I did, once, encounter it.    It took several minutes 
for me to FIGURE IT OUT---that it has so many letters, 
marks it as a foreign word.


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Are you Sunni or Shia?


Neither.
Are you a religious or ethnic Jew?


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> Complete nonsense , you buffoon
> Only used it for training .


Training for what?




Killing children?
Is that kosher

The protest dispersed. Then an Israeli sniper shot a 9-year-old Palestinian boy in the head


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> Churchill was one of the worlds greatest leaders who ever lived. He was a million times the man of you


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> ews only have this small but wonderful nation and they have it secured


What's wonderful about apartheid?




Is the New Israel just the old South Africa?


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're too poor to own land, no wonder you want to fuck other people's property up. Loser.
> 
> 
> 
> Non-greed is evil.
> Got it.
> Slave.
Click to expand...

No, being successful is good. You're just a loser. Like the Pals. So you whine. Like the Pals.


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called Israel now. Jackass.
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually apartheid, Fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel and the apartheid analogy - Wikipedia.
Click to expand...

Muslims don't vote, the Ayatollah is in charge.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus.. You are stupid. See the Palestine Papers, Avalon Project, Yale.
> 
> 
> 
> You communicating with a troll who has no interest in confronting his ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Help your girl out, show her where in the UN Charter they mentioned Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Avalon Project - Yale University*
> 
> 
> The Avalon Project : The Palestinian National Charter
> 
> 
> The people of *Palestine* play the role of the vanguard in the realization of this sacred (qawmi) goal. Article 15: The liberation of *Palestine*, from an Arab viewpoint, is a national (qawmi) duty and it attempts to repel the Zionist and imperialist aggression against the Arab homeland, and aims at the elimination of Zionism in *Palestine*.
Click to expand...


Your buddy George said the UN violated its Charter by not calling for elections in Palestine.
If you can't find proof to help him.......what are you doing?


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> Those fleeing European Jews were illegal immigrants *coming to Palestine to assist in stealing the land* ...


... heedlessly or otherwise.


georgephillip said:


> "At least *2,172* Palestinian children and *134* Israeli children have been killed by someone from the other side since 2000"


And the Zionist members here are boasting about it.


----------



## GLASNOST

Taz said:


> ..... being successful is good. You're just a *loser*. Like the Pals. So you *whine*. *Like the Pals*.


I see. I understand your mindset now. Thank you. Six million *"losers"* during the Holocaust and generations of their decedents being *"whiners"* ever since. *Like you. *


----------



## Taz

GLASNOST said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... being successful is good. You're just a *loser*. Like the Pals. So you *whine*. *Like the Pals*.
> 
> 
> 
> I see. I understand your mindset now. Thank you. Six million *"losers"* during the Holocaust and generations of their decedents being *"whiners"* ever since. *Like you. *
Click to expand...

No, Jews are winners. Too bad for you, you commie bastard.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> That's awful! Who did Lehi think they were, the Soviet Union?







The successful 70-year campaign to convince people the USA and not the USSR beat Hitler


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> t was the Palestinians who broke the UN mandate and invaded


Palestinians were already living in Palestine when Jews launched their ethnic cleansing campaign in 1948. Arab armies from neighboring countries "invaded" to prevent Zionists from stealing all the land between the River and the sea (until 1967)


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you Sunni or Shia?
> 
> 
> 
> Neither.
> Are you a religious or ethnic Jew?
Click to expand...

My parents are both Jewish. I am Jewish. In terms of religion I am not overly religious. My ancient ancestors are from Israel but recent ancestors are from the old Soviet Union. My grandmother had a sister in Germany and one in Israel. We are quite diverse.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's awful! Who did Lehi think they were, the Soviet Union?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The successful 70-year campaign to convince people the USA and not the USSR beat Hitler
Click to expand...


What did that have to do with Stalin's alliance with Hitler?
With their joint invasion of Poland?


----------



## GLASNOST

Taz said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... being successful is good. You're just a *loser*. Like the Pals. So you *whine*. *Like the Pals*.
> 
> 
> 
> I see. I understand your mindset now. Thank you. Six million *"losers"* during the Holocaust and generations of their decedents being *"whiners"* ever since. *Like you. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Jews are winners. Too bad for you, you commie bastard.
Click to expand...

What school failed to teach you that there were 6 million Jewish *"losers" *in the holocaust? And come on .... you Jews have been *"whining" *about it for more than 70 years. It's your own definition of *loser* and *whining* so you have no one to blame but yourself. BTW: I am not a communist and my parents were married so you are 0 for 4, you dimwitted kadokhes.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> The successful 70-year campaign to convince people the USA and not the USSR beat Hitler


Unbelievable but not surprising. The U.S. leads the world in historical revisionism, better know as brain-washing and propaganda.


----------



## Indeependent

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Stern Gang who wrote to Hitler promising support when he won the war, wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> *That's my understanding...*
> 
> Lehi (militant group) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Lehi split from the Irgun militant group in 1940 in order to continue fighting the British during World War II.
> 
> "Lehi initially sought *an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany, offering to fight alongside them against the British *in return for the transfer of all Jews from Nazi-occupied Europe to Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Lehi initially sought an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany,  *
> 
> That's awful! Who did Lehi think they were, the Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In letters to Hitler they promise him a friend in the region after he won the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin and Hitler divided Poland.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> surada probably parties with Muslims so forget about facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surada admitted to having Palestinian slaves but fails to produce any document with the word Palestinian in it from 1947 to 1967. But had many house boys aka slaves  from there in 1952? Her words.....the Islamist lies are quite impressive.
Click to expand...

The only issue is whether or not surada is a *willing *Jew hater.


----------



## Indeependent

GLASNOST said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... being successful is good. You're just a *loser*. Like the Pals. So you *whine*. *Like the Pals*.
> 
> 
> 
> I see. I understand your mindset now. Thank you. Six million *"losers"* during the Holocaust and generations of their decedents being *"whiners"* ever since. *Like you. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Jews are winners. Too bad for you, you commie bastard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What school failed to teach you that there were 6 million Jewish *"losers" *in the holocaust? And come on .... you Jews have been *"whining" *about it for more than 70 years. It's your own definition of *loser* and *whining* so you have no one to blame but yourself. BTW: I am not a communist and my parents were married so you are 0 for 4, you dimwitted kadokhes.
Click to expand...

Losers?
Jews did in 70 years what Europe and Asia haven't been able to do in 1,000 years.
Really...why the hell are people in India, Pakistan and China still starving after 1,000 years?


----------



## Taz

GLASNOST said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... being successful is good. You're just a *loser*. Like the Pals. So you *whine*. *Like the Pals*.
> 
> 
> 
> I see. I understand your mindset now. Thank you. Six million *"losers"* during the Holocaust and generations of their decedents being *"whiners"* ever since. *Like you. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Jews are winners. Too bad for you, you commie bastard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What school failed to teach you that there were 6 million Jewish *"losers" *in the holocaust? And come on .... you Jews have been *"whining" *about it for more than 70 years. It's your own definition of *loser* and *whining* so you have no one to blame but yourself. BTW: I am not a communist and my parents were married so you are 0 for 4, you dimwitted kadokhes.
Click to expand...

I'm not even Jewish and I can tell that a) Jews are winners, b) Pals are losers. c) You're a commie wannabe bastard.


----------



## irosie91

Taz said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... being successful is good. You're just a *loser*. Like the Pals. So you *whine*. *Like the Pals*.
> 
> 
> 
> I see. I understand your mindset now. Thank you. Six million *"losers"* during the Holocaust and generations of their decedents being *"whiners"* ever since. *Like you. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Jews are winners. Too bad for you, you commie bastard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What school failed to teach you that there were 6 million Jewish *"losers" *in the holocaust? And come on .... you Jews have been *"whining" *about it for more than 70 years. It's your own definition of *loser* and *whining* so you have no one to blame but yourself. BTW: I am not a communist and my parents were married so you are 0 for 4, you dimwitted kadokhes.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not even Jewish and I can tell that a) Jews are winners, b) Pals are losers. c) You're a commie wannabe bastard.
Click to expand...


for the overwhelming majority of idiots out there who have been propagandized to imagine that the overwhelming majority of jews in Israel are survivors of concentration camps-----NOPE---- who were "paid back"  by the "westerners"   by getting to steal  "MUSLIM LAND"----nope----your Imam lied  (again)


----------



## GLASNOST

Indeependent said:


> Jews did in 70 years what Europe and Asia haven't been able to do in 1,000 years.


Inspire others to exterminate them?


----------



## GLASNOST

Taz said:


> You're a commie wannabe bastard.


You will now be talking to the palm of my hand. Bye.


----------



## Indeependent

GLASNOST said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews did in 70 years what Europe and Asia haven't been able to do in 1,000 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Inspire others to exterminate them?
Click to expand...

Like providing clean water and electricity to people who are dedicated, like yourself, to killing Jews.


----------



## surada

Indeependent said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Stern Gang who wrote to Hitler promising support when he won the war, wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> *That's my understanding...*
> 
> Lehi (militant group) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Lehi split from the Irgun militant group in 1940 in order to continue fighting the British during World War II.
> 
> "Lehi initially sought *an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany, offering to fight alongside them against the British *in return for the transfer of all Jews from Nazi-occupied Europe to Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Lehi initially sought an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany,  *
> 
> That's awful! Who did Lehi think they were, the Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In letters to Hitler they promise him a friend in the region after he won the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin and Hitler divided Poland.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> surada probably parties with Muslims so forget about facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surada admitted to having Palestinian slaves but fails to produce any document with the word Palestinian in it from 1947 to 1967. But had many house boys aka slaves  from there in 1952? Her words.....the Islamist lies are quite impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only issue is whether or not surada is a *willing *Jew hater.
Click to expand...


You are an idiot.. I like lots of Jewish people. I find them generally kind and intelligent. They don't like Bibi either. Houseboys are not slaves, Moron.. Have you never had British trained domestic help?


----------



## GLASNOST

Indeependent said:


> Like providing clean water and electricity to people ...


Jews haven't provided me with any clean water or electricity. 


Indeependent said:


> ...who are dedicated, like yourself, to killing Jews.


Yet you don't even know if I am Jewish or not.


----------



## surada

Indeependent said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... being successful is good. You're just a *loser*. Like the Pals. So you *whine*. *Like the Pals*.
> 
> 
> 
> I see. I understand your mindset now. Thank you. Six million *"losers"* during the Holocaust and generations of their decedents being *"whiners"* ever since. *Like you. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Jews are winners. Too bad for you, you commie bastard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What school failed to teach you that there were 6 million Jewish *"losers" *in the holocaust? And come on .... you Jews have been *"whining" *about it for more than 70 years. It's your own definition of *loser* and *whining* so you have no one to blame but yourself. BTW: I am not a communist and my parents were married so you are 0 for 4, you dimwitted kadokhes.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Losers?
> Jews did in 70 years what Europe and Asia haven't been able to do in 1,000 years.
> Really...why the hell are people in India, Pakistan and China still starving after 1,000 years?
Click to expand...


They haven't bee getting the lion's share of US foreign aid for 70 years.


----------



## Indeependent

surada said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Stern Gang who wrote to Hitler promising support when he won the war, wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> *That's my understanding...*
> 
> Lehi (militant group) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Lehi split from the Irgun militant group in 1940 in order to continue fighting the British during World War II.
> 
> "Lehi initially sought *an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany, offering to fight alongside them against the British *in return for the transfer of all Jews from Nazi-occupied Europe to Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Lehi initially sought an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany,  *
> 
> That's awful! Who did Lehi think they were, the Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In letters to Hitler they promise him a friend in the region after he won the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin and Hitler divided Poland.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> surada probably parties with Muslims so forget about facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surada admitted to having Palestinian slaves but fails to produce any document with the word Palestinian in it from 1947 to 1967. But had many house boys aka slaves  from there in 1952? Her words.....the Islamist lies are quite impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only issue is whether or not surada is a *willing *Jew hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.. I like lots of Jewish people. I find them generally kind and intelligent. They don't like Bibi either. Houseboys are not slaves, Moron.. Have you never had British trained domestic help?
Click to expand...

How many Shabbos observers among your Jewish friends?


----------



## irosie91

surada said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Stern Gang who wrote to Hitler promising support when he won the war, wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> *That's my understanding...*
> 
> Lehi (militant group) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Lehi split from the Irgun militant group in 1940 in order to continue fighting the British during World War II.
> 
> "Lehi initially sought *an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany, offering to fight alongside them against the British *in return for the transfer of all Jews from Nazi-occupied Europe to Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Lehi initially sought an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany,  *
> 
> That's awful! Who did Lehi think they were, the Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In letters to Hitler they promise him a friend in the region after he won the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin and Hitler divided Poland.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> surada probably parties with Muslims so forget about facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surada admitted to having Palestinian slaves but fails to produce any document with the word Palestinian in it from 1947 to 1967. But had many house boys aka slaves  from there in 1952? Her words.....the Islamist lies are quite impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only issue is whether or not surada is a *willing *Jew hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.. I like lots of Jewish people. I find them generally kind and intelligent. They don't like Bibi either. Houseboys are not slaves, Moron.. Have you never had British trained domestic help?
Click to expand...




Indeependent said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Stern Gang who wrote to Hitler promising support when he won the war, wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> *That's my understanding...*
> 
> Lehi (militant group) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Lehi split from the Irgun militant group in 1940 in order to continue fighting the British during World War II.
> 
> "Lehi initially sought *an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany, offering to fight alongside them against the British *in return for the transfer of all Jews from Nazi-occupied Europe to Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Lehi initially sought an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany,  *
> 
> That's awful! Who did Lehi think they were, the Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In letters to Hitler they promise him a friend in the region after he won the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin and Hitler divided Poland.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> surada probably parties with Muslims so forget about facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surada admitted to having Palestinian slaves but fails to produce any document with the word Palestinian in it from 1947 to 1967. But had many house boys aka slaves  from there in 1952? Her words.....the Islamist lies are quite impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only issue is whether or not surada is a *willing *Jew hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.. I like lots of Jewish people. I find them generally kind and intelligent. They don't like Bibi either. Houseboys are not slaves, Moron.. Have you never had British trained domestic help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Shabbos observers among your Jewish friends?
Click to expand...


Independent,  why do you ask the anti-semite, Surada 
whether  his  "jewish friends"  are shabbos observers?
I also do not understand why Surada comments that some jews do not like  Netanyahu.   POLITICS---all politicians face opposition


----------



## Indeependent

irosie91 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Stern Gang who wrote to Hitler promising support when he won the war, wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> *That's my understanding...*
> 
> Lehi (militant group) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Lehi split from the Irgun militant group in 1940 in order to continue fighting the British during World War II.
> 
> "Lehi initially sought *an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany, offering to fight alongside them against the British *in return for the transfer of all Jews from Nazi-occupied Europe to Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Lehi initially sought an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany,  *
> 
> That's awful! Who did Lehi think they were, the Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In letters to Hitler they promise him a friend in the region after he won the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin and Hitler divided Poland.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> surada probably parties with Muslims so forget about facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surada admitted to having Palestinian slaves but fails to produce any document with the word Palestinian in it from 1947 to 1967. But had many house boys aka slaves  from there in 1952? Her words.....the Islamist lies are quite impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only issue is whether or not surada is a *willing *Jew hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.. I like lots of Jewish people. I find them generally kind and intelligent. They don't like Bibi either. Houseboys are not slaves, Moron.. Have you never had British trained domestic help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Stern Gang who wrote to Hitler promising support when he won the war, wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *That's my understanding...*
> 
> Lehi (militant group) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Lehi split from the Irgun militant group in 1940 in order to continue fighting the British during World War II.
> 
> "Lehi initially sought *an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany, offering to fight alongside them against the British *in return for the transfer of all Jews from Nazi-occupied Europe to Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Lehi initially sought an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany,  *
> 
> That's awful! Who did Lehi think they were, the Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In letters to Hitler they promise him a friend in the region after he won the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin and Hitler divided Poland.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> surada probably parties with Muslims so forget about facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surada admitted to having Palestinian slaves but fails to produce any document with the word Palestinian in it from 1947 to 1967. But had many house boys aka slaves  from there in 1952? Her words.....the Islamist lies are quite impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only issue is whether or not surada is a *willing *Jew hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.. I like lots of Jewish people. I find them generally kind and intelligent. They don't like Bibi either. Houseboys are not slaves, Moron.. Have you never had British trained domestic help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Shabbos observers among your Jewish friends?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Independent,  why do you ask the anti-semite, Surada
> whether  his  "jewish friends"  are shabbos observers?
> I also do not understand why Surada comments that some jews do not like  Netanyahu.   POLITICS---all politicians face opposition
Click to expand...

Because it's obvious surada's "Jew" friends are self-hating pieces of shit in the anti-Israel J-Street mold.


----------



## irosie91

Indeependent said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Stern Gang who wrote to Hitler promising support when he won the war, wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> *That's my understanding...*
> 
> Lehi (militant group) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Lehi split from the Irgun militant group in 1940 in order to continue fighting the British during World War II.
> 
> "Lehi initially sought *an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany, offering to fight alongside them against the British *in return for the transfer of all Jews from Nazi-occupied Europe to Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Lehi initially sought an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany,  *
> 
> That's awful! Who did Lehi think they were, the Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In letters to Hitler they promise him a friend in the region after he won the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin and Hitler divided Poland.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> surada probably parties with Muslims so forget about facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surada admitted to having Palestinian slaves but fails to produce any document with the word Palestinian in it from 1947 to 1967. But had many house boys aka slaves  from there in 1952? Her words.....the Islamist lies are quite impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only issue is whether or not surada is a *willing *Jew hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.. I like lots of Jewish people. I find them generally kind and intelligent. They don't like Bibi either. Houseboys are not slaves, Moron.. Have you never had British trained domestic help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Stern Gang who wrote to Hitler promising support when he won the war, wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *That's my understanding...*
> 
> Lehi (militant group) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Lehi split from the Irgun militant group in 1940 in order to continue fighting the British during World War II.
> 
> "Lehi initially sought *an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany, offering to fight alongside them against the British *in return for the transfer of all Jews from Nazi-occupied Europe to Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Lehi initially sought an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany,  *
> 
> That's awful! Who did Lehi think they were, the Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In letters to Hitler they promise him a friend in the region after he won the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin and Hitler divided Poland.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> surada probably parties with Muslims so forget about facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surada admitted to having Palestinian slaves but fails to produce any document with the word Palestinian in it from 1947 to 1967. But had many house boys aka slaves  from there in 1952? Her words.....the Islamist lies are quite impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only issue is whether or not surada is a *willing *Jew hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.. I like lots of Jewish people. I find them generally kind and intelligent. They don't like Bibi either. Houseboys are not slaves, Moron.. Have you never had British trained domestic help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Shabbos observers among your Jewish friends?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Independent,  why do you ask the anti-semite, Surada
> whether  his  "jewish friends"  are shabbos observers?
> I also do not understand why Surada comments that some jews do not like  Netanyahu.   POLITICS---all politicians face opposition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it's obvious surada's "Jew" friends are self-hating pieces of shit in the anti-Israel J-Street mold.
Click to expand...


you bought into that   "jewish friends"   bs?----or more 
to the point-----the non-point--"do not like Bibi?


----------



## Indeependent

irosie91 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Stern Gang who wrote to Hitler promising support when he won the war, wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> *That's my understanding...*
> 
> Lehi (militant group) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Lehi split from the Irgun militant group in 1940 in order to continue fighting the British during World War II.
> 
> "Lehi initially sought *an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany, offering to fight alongside them against the British *in return for the transfer of all Jews from Nazi-occupied Europe to Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Lehi initially sought an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany,  *
> 
> That's awful! Who did Lehi think they were, the Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In letters to Hitler they promise him a friend in the region after he won the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin and Hitler divided Poland.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> surada probably parties with Muslims so forget about facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surada admitted to having Palestinian slaves but fails to produce any document with the word Palestinian in it from 1947 to 1967. But had many house boys aka slaves  from there in 1952? Her words.....the Islamist lies are quite impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only issue is whether or not surada is a *willing *Jew hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.. I like lots of Jewish people. I find them generally kind and intelligent. They don't like Bibi either. Houseboys are not slaves, Moron.. Have you never had British trained domestic help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Stern Gang who wrote to Hitler promising support when he won the war, wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *That's my understanding...*
> 
> Lehi (militant group) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Lehi split from the Irgun militant group in 1940 in order to continue fighting the British during World War II.
> 
> "Lehi initially sought *an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany, offering to fight alongside them against the British *in return for the transfer of all Jews from Nazi-occupied Europe to Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Lehi initially sought an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany,  *
> 
> That's awful! Who did Lehi think they were, the Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In letters to Hitler they promise him a friend in the region after he won the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin and Hitler divided Poland.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> surada probably parties with Muslims so forget about facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surada admitted to having Palestinian slaves but fails to produce any document with the word Palestinian in it from 1947 to 1967. But had many house boys aka slaves  from there in 1952? Her words.....the Islamist lies are quite impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only issue is whether or not surada is a *willing *Jew hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.. I like lots of Jewish people. I find them generally kind and intelligent. They don't like Bibi either. Houseboys are not slaves, Moron.. Have you never had British trained domestic help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Shabbos observers among your Jewish friends?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Independent,  why do you ask the anti-semite, Surada
> whether  his  "jewish friends"  are shabbos observers?
> I also do not understand why Surada comments that some jews do not like  Netanyahu.   POLITICS---all politicians face opposition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it's obvious surada's "Jew" friends are self-hating pieces of shit in the anti-Israel J-Street mold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you bought into that   "jewish friends"   bs?----or more
> to the point-----the non-point--"do not like Bibi?
Click to expand...

Of course not!
Yeah, yeah, the Bibi bullcrap.


----------



## surada

irosie91 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Stern Gang who wrote to Hitler promising support when he won the war, wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> *That's my understanding...*
> 
> Lehi (militant group) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Lehi split from the Irgun militant group in 1940 in order to continue fighting the British during World War II.
> 
> "Lehi initially sought *an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany, offering to fight alongside them against the British *in return for the transfer of all Jews from Nazi-occupied Europe to Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Lehi initially sought an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany,  *
> 
> That's awful! Who did Lehi think they were, the Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In letters to Hitler they promise him a friend in the region after he won the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin and Hitler divided Poland.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> surada probably parties with Muslims so forget about facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surada admitted to having Palestinian slaves but fails to produce any document with the word Palestinian in it from 1947 to 1967. But had many house boys aka slaves  from there in 1952? Her words.....the Islamist lies are quite impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only issue is whether or not surada is a *willing *Jew hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.. I like lots of Jewish people. I find them generally kind and intelligent. They don't like Bibi either. Houseboys are not slaves, Moron.. Have you never had British trained domestic help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Stern Gang who wrote to Hitler promising support when he won the war, wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *That's my understanding...*
> 
> Lehi (militant group) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Lehi split from the Irgun militant group in 1940 in order to continue fighting the British during World War II.
> 
> "Lehi initially sought *an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany, offering to fight alongside them against the British *in return for the transfer of all Jews from Nazi-occupied Europe to Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Lehi initially sought an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany,  *
> 
> That's awful! Who did Lehi think they were, the Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In letters to Hitler they promise him a friend in the region after he won the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin and Hitler divided Poland.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> surada probably parties with Muslims so forget about facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surada admitted to having Palestinian slaves but fails to produce any document with the word Palestinian in it from 1947 to 1967. But had many house boys aka slaves  from there in 1952? Her words.....the Islamist lies are quite impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only issue is whether or not surada is a *willing *Jew hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.. I like lots of Jewish people. I find them generally kind and intelligent. They don't like Bibi either. Houseboys are not slaves, Moron.. Have you never had British trained domestic help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Shabbos observers among your Jewish friends?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Independent,  why do you ask the anti-semite, Surada
> whether  his  "jewish friends"  are shabbos observers?
> I also do not understand why Surada comments that some jews do not like  Netanyahu.   POLITICS---all politicians face opposition
Click to expand...


Half my friends and acquaintances are Jewish..to include my Bridge group and book club. .. And they go to shul or temple all the time  although most are doing Zoom this past year.

They wish me happy Shabbat or good Shavis..  Some are Sephardic.. Some are Eastern European..


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

GLASNOST said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a commie wannabe bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> You will now be talking to the palm of my hand. Bye.
Click to expand...

Quitter


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Stern Gang who wrote to Hitler promising support when he won the war, wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> *That's my understanding...*
> 
> Lehi (militant group) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Lehi split from the Irgun militant group in 1940 in order to continue fighting the British during World War II.
> 
> "Lehi initially sought *an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany, offering to fight alongside them against the British *in return for the transfer of all Jews from Nazi-occupied Europe to Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Lehi initially sought an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany,  *
> 
> That's awful! Who did Lehi think they were, the Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In letters to Hitler they promise him a friend in the region after he won the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin and Hitler divided Poland.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> surada probably parties with Muslims so forget about facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surada admitted to having Palestinian slaves but fails to produce any document with the word Palestinian in it from 1947 to 1967. But had many house boys aka slaves  from there in 1952? Her words.....the Islamist lies are quite impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only issue is whether or not surada is a *willing *Jew hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.. I like lots of Jewish people. I find them generally kind and intelligent. They don't like Bibi either. Houseboys are not slaves, Moron.. Have you never had British trained domestic help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Stern Gang who wrote to Hitler promising support when he won the war, wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *That's my understanding...*
> 
> Lehi (militant group) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Lehi split from the Irgun militant group in 1940 in order to continue fighting the British during World War II.
> 
> "Lehi initially sought *an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany, offering to fight alongside them against the British *in return for the transfer of all Jews from Nazi-occupied Europe to Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Lehi initially sought an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany,  *
> 
> That's awful! Who did Lehi think they were, the Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In letters to Hitler they promise him a friend in the region after he won the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin and Hitler divided Poland.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> surada probably parties with Muslims so forget about facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surada admitted to having Palestinian slaves but fails to produce any document with the word Palestinian in it from 1947 to 1967. But had many house boys aka slaves  from there in 1952? Her words.....the Islamist lies are quite impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only issue is whether or not surada is a *willing *Jew hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.. I like lots of Jewish people. I find them generally kind and intelligent. They don't like Bibi either. Houseboys are not slaves, Moron.. Have you never had British trained domestic help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Shabbos observers among your Jewish friends?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Independent,  why do you ask the anti-semite, Surada
> whether  his  "jewish friends"  are shabbos observers?
> I also do not understand why Surada comments that some jews do not like  Netanyahu.   POLITICS---all politicians face opposition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Half my friends and acquaintances are Jewish..to include my Bridge group and book club. .. And they go to shul or temple all the time  although most are doing Zoom this past year.
> 
> They wish me happy Shabbat or good Shavis..  Some are Sephardic.. Some are Eastern European..
Click to expand...

So one? Congratulations

I do not believe you and if they agree with you and it is true then they are traitors to our people.


----------



## Taz

GLASNOST said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a commie wannabe bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> You will now be talking to the palm of my hand. Bye.
Click to expand...

You can't handle the truth!


----------



## Indeependent

surada said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Stern Gang who wrote to Hitler promising support when he won the war, wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> *That's my understanding...*
> 
> Lehi (militant group) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Lehi split from the Irgun militant group in 1940 in order to continue fighting the British during World War II.
> 
> "Lehi initially sought *an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany, offering to fight alongside them against the British *in return for the transfer of all Jews from Nazi-occupied Europe to Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Lehi initially sought an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany,  *
> 
> That's awful! Who did Lehi think they were, the Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In letters to Hitler they promise him a friend in the region after he won the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin and Hitler divided Poland.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> surada probably parties with Muslims so forget about facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surada admitted to having Palestinian slaves but fails to produce any document with the word Palestinian in it from 1947 to 1967. But had many house boys aka slaves  from there in 1952? Her words.....the Islamist lies are quite impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only issue is whether or not surada is a *willing *Jew hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.. I like lots of Jewish people. I find them generally kind and intelligent. They don't like Bibi either. Houseboys are not slaves, Moron.. Have you never had British trained domestic help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Stern Gang who wrote to Hitler promising support when he won the war, wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *That's my understanding...*
> 
> Lehi (militant group) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Lehi split from the Irgun militant group in 1940 in order to continue fighting the British during World War II.
> 
> "Lehi initially sought *an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany, offering to fight alongside them against the British *in return for the transfer of all Jews from Nazi-occupied Europe to Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Lehi initially sought an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany,  *
> 
> That's awful! Who did Lehi think they were, the Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In letters to Hitler they promise him a friend in the region after he won the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin and Hitler divided Poland.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> surada probably parties with Muslims so forget about facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surada admitted to having Palestinian slaves but fails to produce any document with the word Palestinian in it from 1947 to 1967. But had many house boys aka slaves  from there in 1952? Her words.....the Islamist lies are quite impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only issue is whether or not surada is a *willing *Jew hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.. I like lots of Jewish people. I find them generally kind and intelligent. They don't like Bibi either. Houseboys are not slaves, Moron.. Have you never had British trained domestic help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Shabbos observers among your Jewish friends?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Independent,  why do you ask the anti-semite, Surada
> whether  his  "jewish friends"  are shabbos observers?
> I also do not understand why Surada comments that some jews do not like  Netanyahu.   POLITICS---all politicians face opposition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Half my friends and acquaintances are Jewish..to include my Bridge group and book club. .. And they go to shul or temple all the time  although most are doing Zoom this past year.
> 
> They wish me happy Shabbat or good Shavis..  Some are Sephardic.. Some are Eastern European..
Click to expand...

*Half my friends and acquaintances are Jewish*

I'm not interested in your *acquaintances *or anyone who goes to "*Temple*".
I asked about your friends.
I'm sure they all agree with your 2 Jew hating web sites.


----------



## Indeependent

AzogtheDefiler said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Stern Gang who wrote to Hitler promising support when he won the war, wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> *That's my understanding...*
> 
> Lehi (militant group) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Lehi split from the Irgun militant group in 1940 in order to continue fighting the British during World War II.
> 
> "Lehi initially sought *an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany, offering to fight alongside them against the British *in return for the transfer of all Jews from Nazi-occupied Europe to Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Lehi initially sought an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany,  *
> 
> That's awful! Who did Lehi think they were, the Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In letters to Hitler they promise him a friend in the region after he won the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin and Hitler divided Poland.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> surada probably parties with Muslims so forget about facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surada admitted to having Palestinian slaves but fails to produce any document with the word Palestinian in it from 1947 to 1967. But had many house boys aka slaves  from there in 1952? Her words.....the Islamist lies are quite impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only issue is whether or not surada is a *willing *Jew hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.. I like lots of Jewish people. I find them generally kind and intelligent. They don't like Bibi either. Houseboys are not slaves, Moron.. Have you never had British trained domestic help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Stern Gang who wrote to Hitler promising support when he won the war, wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *That's my understanding...*
> 
> Lehi (militant group) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Lehi split from the Irgun militant group in 1940 in order to continue fighting the British during World War II.
> 
> "Lehi initially sought *an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany, offering to fight alongside them against the British *in return for the transfer of all Jews from Nazi-occupied Europe to Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Lehi initially sought an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany,  *
> 
> That's awful! Who did Lehi think they were, the Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In letters to Hitler they promise him a friend in the region after he won the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin and Hitler divided Poland.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> surada probably parties with Muslims so forget about facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surada admitted to having Palestinian slaves but fails to produce any document with the word Palestinian in it from 1947 to 1967. But had many house boys aka slaves  from there in 1952? Her words.....the Islamist lies are quite impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only issue is whether or not surada is a *willing *Jew hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.. I like lots of Jewish people. I find them generally kind and intelligent. They don't like Bibi either. Houseboys are not slaves, Moron.. Have you never had British trained domestic help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Shabbos observers among your Jewish friends?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Independent,  why do you ask the anti-semite, Surada
> whether  his  "jewish friends"  are shabbos observers?
> I also do not understand why Surada comments that some jews do not like  Netanyahu.   POLITICS---all politicians face opposition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Half my friends and acquaintances are Jewish..to include my Bridge group and book club. .. And they go to shul or temple all the time  although most are doing Zoom this past year.
> 
> They wish me happy Shabbat or good Shavis..  Some are Sephardic.. Some are Eastern European..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So one? Congratulations
> 
> I do not believe you and if they agree with you and it is true then they are traitors to our people.
Click to expand...

I will explain my Temple remark...
Non-Observant Jews should go to shul, not to a Reform or Conservative Temple.
In my community, there are many Jews who are not observant who attend shul because they have learned over the last 30 years that you should never water down the truth even if you don't adhere to the practices.
Every time I meet a  Reform or Conservative Jew, they always get uncomfortable and try to explain why they aren't Orthodox.
You know what I tell them?
I don't know enough to be a perfect observer of the positive and negative commandments, but I don't compromise on what I believe to be true just because I live in the  21st century.
And to be honest, I have my own emotional flaws and do things I shouldn't and don't do things I should and that's why Shemoneh Esrei addresses these facts of life.
God knows we're not perfect because God created us to strive to be better.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Indeependent said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Stern Gang who wrote to Hitler promising support when he won the war, wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> *That's my understanding...*
> 
> Lehi (militant group) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Lehi split from the Irgun militant group in 1940 in order to continue fighting the British during World War II.
> 
> "Lehi initially sought *an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany, offering to fight alongside them against the British *in return for the transfer of all Jews from Nazi-occupied Europe to Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Lehi initially sought an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany,  *
> 
> That's awful! Who did Lehi think they were, the Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In letters to Hitler they promise him a friend in the region after he won the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin and Hitler divided Poland.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> surada probably parties with Muslims so forget about facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surada admitted to having Palestinian slaves but fails to produce any document with the word Palestinian in it from 1947 to 1967. But had many house boys aka slaves  from there in 1952? Her words.....the Islamist lies are quite impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only issue is whether or not surada is a *willing *Jew hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.. I like lots of Jewish people. I find them generally kind and intelligent. They don't like Bibi either. Houseboys are not slaves, Moron.. Have you never had British trained domestic help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Stern Gang who wrote to Hitler promising support when he won the war, wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *That's my understanding...*
> 
> Lehi (militant group) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Lehi split from the Irgun militant group in 1940 in order to continue fighting the British during World War II.
> 
> "Lehi initially sought *an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany, offering to fight alongside them against the British *in return for the transfer of all Jews from Nazi-occupied Europe to Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Lehi initially sought an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany,  *
> 
> That's awful! Who did Lehi think they were, the Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In letters to Hitler they promise him a friend in the region after he won the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin and Hitler divided Poland.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> surada probably parties with Muslims so forget about facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surada admitted to having Palestinian slaves but fails to produce any document with the word Palestinian in it from 1947 to 1967. But had many house boys aka slaves  from there in 1952? Her words.....the Islamist lies are quite impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only issue is whether or not surada is a *willing *Jew hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.. I like lots of Jewish people. I find them generally kind and intelligent. They don't like Bibi either. Houseboys are not slaves, Moron.. Have you never had British trained domestic help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Shabbos observers among your Jewish friends?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Independent,  why do you ask the anti-semite, Surada
> whether  his  "jewish friends"  are shabbos observers?
> I also do not understand why Surada comments that some jews do not like  Netanyahu.   POLITICS---all politicians face opposition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Half my friends and acquaintances are Jewish..to include my Bridge group and book club. .. And they go to shul or temple all the time  although most are doing Zoom this past year.
> 
> They wish me happy Shabbat or good Shavis..  Some are Sephardic.. Some are Eastern European..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So one? Congratulations
> 
> I do not believe you and if they agree with you and it is true then they are traitors to our people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will explain my Temple remark...
> Non-Observant Jews should go to shul, not to a Reform or Conservative Temple.
> In my community, there are many Jews who are not observant who attend shul because they have learned over the last 30 years that you should never water down the truth even if you don't adhere to the practices.
> Every time I meet a  Reform or Conservative Jew, they always get uncomfortable and try to explain why they aren't Orthodox.
> You know what I tell them?
> I don't know enough to be a perfect observer of the positive and negative commandments, but I don't compromise on what I believe to be true just because I live in the  21st century.
> And to be honest, I have my own emotional flaws and do things I shouldn't and don't do things I should and that's why Shemoneh Esrei addresses these facts of life.
> God knows we're not perfect because God created us to strive to be better.
Click to expand...

To each their own.


----------



## Indeependent

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Stern Gang who wrote to Hitler promising support when he won the war, wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> *That's my understanding...*
> 
> Lehi (militant group) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Lehi split from the Irgun militant group in 1940 in order to continue fighting the British during World War II.
> 
> "Lehi initially sought *an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany, offering to fight alongside them against the British *in return for the transfer of all Jews from Nazi-occupied Europe to Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Lehi initially sought an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany,  *
> 
> That's awful! Who did Lehi think they were, the Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In letters to Hitler they promise him a friend in the region after he won the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin and Hitler divided Poland.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> surada probably parties with Muslims so forget about facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surada admitted to having Palestinian slaves but fails to produce any document with the word Palestinian in it from 1947 to 1967. But had many house boys aka slaves  from there in 1952? Her words.....the Islamist lies are quite impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only issue is whether or not surada is a *willing *Jew hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.. I like lots of Jewish people. I find them generally kind and intelligent. They don't like Bibi either. Houseboys are not slaves, Moron.. Have you never had British trained domestic help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Stern Gang who wrote to Hitler promising support when he won the war, wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *That's my understanding...*
> 
> Lehi (militant group) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Lehi split from the Irgun militant group in 1940 in order to continue fighting the British during World War II.
> 
> "Lehi initially sought *an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany, offering to fight alongside them against the British *in return for the transfer of all Jews from Nazi-occupied Europe to Palestine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Lehi initially sought an alliance with Fascist Italy and Nazi Germany,  *
> 
> That's awful! Who did Lehi think they were, the Soviet Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In letters to Hitler they promise him a friend in the region after he won the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin and Hitler divided Poland.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> surada probably parties with Muslims so forget about facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surada admitted to having Palestinian slaves but fails to produce any document with the word Palestinian in it from 1947 to 1967. But had many house boys aka slaves  from there in 1952? Her words.....the Islamist lies are quite impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only issue is whether or not surada is a *willing *Jew hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.. I like lots of Jewish people. I find them generally kind and intelligent. They don't like Bibi either. Houseboys are not slaves, Moron.. Have you never had British trained domestic help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Shabbos observers among your Jewish friends?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Independent,  why do you ask the anti-semite, Surada
> whether  his  "jewish friends"  are shabbos observers?
> I also do not understand why Surada comments that some jews do not like  Netanyahu.   POLITICS---all politicians face opposition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Half my friends and acquaintances are Jewish..to include my Bridge group and book club. .. And they go to shul or temple all the time  although most are doing Zoom this past year.
> 
> They wish me happy Shabbat or good Shavis..  Some are Sephardic.. Some are Eastern European..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So one? Congratulations
> 
> I do not believe you and if they agree with you and it is true then they are traitors to our people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will explain my Temple remark...
> Non-Observant Jews should go to shul, not to a Reform or Conservative Temple.
> In my community, there are many Jews who are not observant who attend shul because they have learned over the last 30 years that you should never water down the truth even if you don't adhere to the practices.
> Every time I meet a  Reform or Conservative Jew, they always get uncomfortable and try to explain why they aren't Orthodox.
> You know what I tell them?
> I don't know enough to be a perfect observer of the positive and negative commandments, but I don't compromise on what I believe to be true just because I live in the  21st century.
> And to be honest, I have my own emotional flaws and do things I shouldn't and don't do things I should and that's why Shemoneh Esrei addresses these facts of life.
> God knows we're not perfect because God created us to strive to be better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To each their own.
Click to expand...

*Nein!*


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Complete nonsense , you buffoon
> Only used it for training .
> 
> 
> 
> Training for what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killing children?
> Is that kosher
> 
> The protest dispersed. Then an Israeli sniper shot a 9-year-old Palestinian boy in the head
Click to expand...

That kid looks Jewish ??


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's awful! Who did Lehi think they were, the Soviet Union?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The successful 70-year campaign to convince people the USA and not the USSR beat Hitler
Click to expand...

Russia beat Superman 
USA beat Japan


----------



## José

I see. I understand your mindset now. Thank you. Six million *"losers"* during 
the Holocaust and generations of their decedents being *"whiners"* ever since. *Like you. *




Glasnost's strategy is fantastic.

He is deliberately taking all the dehumanization of the palestinian people we see here and projecting it on the jewish people to show how painful the dehumanization of a group of people really is.

Anyone with 3 or 4 functional neurons understand perfectly he's talking with tongue in cheek.

He's merely holding a mirror in front of the racist jews and super patriotic american clowns of the Board to show them how ugly they really are.

But I guess the prerequisite to understand his post (3 or 4 functional neurons) automatically disqualifies half the Board.


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> The difference, we won, Pals lost. You get nothing as losers. A people should know when they're beaten. Like the Indians.


Since there are equal numbers of Jews and non-Jews currently living in Palestine, the losers have yet to be determined.




'Between a rock and a hard place': Palestine activists slam Biden


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Because some Islamist made a sign it should mean something to me? Any culture that hates dogs is an evil culture.


If you're indifferent to a culture that believes it is entitled to take the land and water of a different culture, no sign will alleviate your arrogance.


----------



## irosie91

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference, we won, Pals lost. You get nothing as losers. A people should know when they're beaten. Like the Indians.
> 
> 
> 
> Since there are equal numbers of Jews and non-Jews currently living in Palestine, the losers have yet to be determined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Between a rock and a hard place': Palestine activists slam Biden
Click to expand...



georgie---what is there about that  ^^^ silly article that impresses you?     What does the "ROCK AND A HARD PLACE"  represent?    Do you recognize THE ISLAMIC REPUBLIC OF IRAN  as "islamic"  ?     how about  THE ISLAMIC 
REPUBLIC OF PAKISTAN?      There are non-muslims living there-----not so well.


----------



## irosie91

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because some Islamist made a sign it should mean something to me? Any culture that hates dogs is an evil culture.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're indifferent to a culture that believes it is entitled to take the land and water of a different culture, no sign will alleviate your arrogance.
Click to expand...


I agree that it is wrong to be indifferent to the BARBARIC  age or arabian and islamic conquest and THEFT.    My very own husband is of a community that lived in a land which was overtaken by ARAB/MUSLUM BARBARIANS --who stole the entire land-----lock, stock and 
barrel and ENSLAVED the jewish population which had been in that land for more than 1000 years before the rapist of Mecca was born.   He was lucky enough to become a PALESTINIAN 
in the  early 1940s------called a PALESTINIAN only because he entered the Palestine Mandate 
as a JEW.    There were no arab or even christian  "PALESTINIANS"  at that time.   ALL 
"PALESTINIANS"  were so identified on citizen 
only if they were JEWS.     Try to get your nomenclature straight


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because some Islamist made a sign it should mean something to me? Any culture that hates dogs is an evil culture.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're indifferent to a culture that believes it is entitled to take the land and water of a different culture, no sign will alleviate your arrogance.
Click to expand...

I am a Darwinist. Might makes right. I would take your lunch money silly human.


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> Yes that was the main and illegal British HQ and had to go
> I think it was the Irgun than did it but the stern gang was even worse


*The "Palestine Emergency" is a good example of how Jewish terror helped prevent the creation of an independent Palestine with an Arab majority:*

Jewish insurgency in Mandatory Palestine - Wikipedia

"The *Jewish insurgency in Mandatory Palestine*, known in the United Kingdom as the *Palestine Emergency*,[5] was a paramilitary campaign carried out by Zionist underground groups against British rule in Mandatory Palestine. 

"The tensions between the Zionist underground and the British mandatory authorities rose from 1938 and intensified with the publication of the* White Paper of 1939. *

"The Paper outlined new government policies to place further restrictions on Jewish immigration and land purchases, *and declared the intention of giving independence to Palestine, with an Arab majority, within ten years."*


----------



## irosie91

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that was the main and illegal British HQ and had to go
> I think it was the Irgun than did it but the stern gang was even worse
> 
> 
> 
> *The "Palestine Emergency" is a good example of how Jewish terror helped prevent the creation of an independent Palestine with an Arab majority:*
> 
> Jewish insurgency in Mandatory Palestine - Wikipedia
> 
> "The *Jewish insurgency in Mandatory Palestine*, known in the United Kingdom as the *Palestine Emergency*,[5] was a paramilitary campaign carried out by Zionist underground groups against British rule in Mandatory Palestine.
> 
> "The tensions between the Zionist underground and the British mandatory authorities rose from 1938 and intensified with the publication of the* White Paper of 1939. *
> 
> "The Paper outlined new government policies to place further restrictions on Jewish immigration and land purchases, *and declared the intention of giving independence to Palestine, with an Arab majority, within ten years."*
Click to expand...


so?    you are describing a subset of the stench and filth of British oppression of jews since the genocide of jews carried out by  Richard "the lion hearted"     --------proving yourself to be an enthusiastic supporter of FILTH -----The restriction on LAND PURCHASE is an excellent example of the FILTH OF CANON LAW----which was adopted into Shariah Law-----


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Since there are equal numbers of Jews and non-Jews currently living in Palestine,



How many Jews are living in Palestine?


----------



## georgephillip

José said:


> The only "prize" America has ever won in the Israeli Palestinian conflict were two huge craters in Manhattan and 3000 innocent american civilians turned into hamburger meat.


There's been at least one other in June of 1967




admin – New Jersey European Heritage Association


----------



## irosie91

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since there are equal numbers of Jews and non-Jews currently living in Palestine,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Jews are living in Palestine?
Click to expand...


how are you defining "palestine"  this year?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

irosie91 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since there are equal numbers of Jews and non-Jews currently living in Palestine,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Jews are living in Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how are you defining "palestine"  this year?
Click to expand...


This is George's silly claim.....I'm waiting for his explanation.


----------



## José

> *irosie*
> There were no arab or even christian "PALESTINIANS" at that time. ALL
> "PALESTINIANS" were so identified on citizen
> only if they were JEWS. Try to get your nomenclature straight



European Jews identified themselves so much with Palestine that 99 out of 100 preferred to leave Russia and go to America.

That's how New York City became Jew York City 120 years ago in case you're wondering.

The only way to make an Ashkenazi immigrate to Palestine was at the point of a gun.


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> No Jews in "Palestine"? How many Jews in Iran, Syria, Iraq, KSA, Kuwait, Lebanon?


More than Boston.




When Boston was America’s ‘capital’ of anti-Semitism


----------



## irosie91

José said:


> *irosie*
> There were no arab or even christian "PALESTINIANS" at that time. ALL
> "PALESTINIANS" were so identified on citizen
> only if they were JEWS. Try to get your nomenclature straight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> European Jews identified themselves so much with Palestine that 99 out of 100 preferred to leave Russia and go to America.
> 
> That's how New York City became Jew York City 120 years ago in case you're wondering.
> 
> The only way to make an Ashkenazi immigrate to Palestine was at the point of a gun.
Click to expand...


I was not wondering how  NYC came about---I know.     Your idiot statement about Ashkenazi jews being forced into palestine at the point of a gun is mosque propaganda.    Even your nazi friends would not issue so idiotic a statement


----------



## irosie91

I visited Boston once------very dull


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Village is missing its idiot. You ready to go back?


Jews are killing the Dead Sea




Aren't you proud?


----------



## irosie91

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Village is missing its idiot. You ready to go back?
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are killing the Dead Sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you proud?
Click to expand...


quite a FEAT-----that and the stealing of clouds from Iran and  TRAINED SNAKES division of the 
Israeli army


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Jews in "Palestine"? How many Jews in Iran, Syria, Iraq, KSA, Kuwait, Lebanon?
> 
> 
> 
> More than Boston.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Boston was America’s ‘capital’ of anti-Semitism
Click to expand...

Was = past.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Village is missing its idiot. You ready to go back?
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are killing the Dead Sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you proud?
Click to expand...

Rumor has it you’re so old when you were born the Dead Sea was just sick.


----------



## DudleySmith

georgephillip said:


> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*



lol, so why exactly is Jewish Supremacy worse than Islamo-Nazi supremacy? I nevercease to laugh at commie memes and narratives; they're just so stupid and inane, as if they think they can fool anybody into believing they have morals and principles.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Village is missing its idiot. You ready to go back?
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are killing the Dead Sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you proud?
Click to expand...


Is Israel the only nation that draws from the Jordan River?


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Don’t care. If it upsets radical Islamists it warms my heart. Like your pain and all these posts you waste your time posting and researching makes me feel great.


Why would radical Islamists be upset about this act of Jewish terror?




Why American leaders ignore Israeli forces' attack on U.S. Navy in 1967?


----------



## irosie91

DudleySmith said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, so why exactly is Jewish Supremacy worse than Islamo-Nazi supremacy? I nevercease to laugh at commie memes and narratives; they're just so stupid and inane, as if they think they can fool anybody into believing they have morals and principles.
Click to expand...


what I like about the islamonazi meme  "jewish supremacy from the  Jordan river to the Mediterranean  Sea"  is how IMPRESSIVE it sounds------actually----walking distance for me----I am a country girl


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Next.....Find something from 1947 until 1967...20 year span where someone was called a Palestinian.


*The Jews of Palestine referred to themselves as Palestinians, Moron. Why are you wasting time on this thread?*

Palestinian Jews - Wikipedia

"After the establishment of Israel in 1948, the Jews of Mandatory Palestine became Israeli citizens, and the term 'Palestinian Jews' has largely fallen into disuse and is somewhat defunct, in favor of the term Israeli Jews."


----------



## georgephillip

irosie91 said:


> what I like about the islamonazi meme "jewish supremacy from the Jordan river to the Mediterranean Sea" is how IMPRESSIVE it sounds------actually----walking distance for me----I am a country girl


How long since you walked 15 miles, Girl?


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Yup. And the Jews have been kicking Arab asses ever since.


With help from Uncle Sam.


----------



## irosie91

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t care. If it upsets radical Islamists it warms my heart. Like your pain and all these posts you waste your time posting and researching makes me feel great.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would radical Islamists be upset about this act of Jewish terror?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why American leaders ignore Israeli forces' attack on U.S. Navy in 1967?
Click to expand...


In the USA NAVY we call that one an accident of war.      Please address me as  LCDR ----well, --separated ---so former LCDR


----------



## irosie91

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what I like about the islamonazi meme "jewish supremacy from the Jordan river to the Mediterranean Sea" is how IMPRESSIVE it sounds------actually----walking distance for me----I am a country girl
> 
> 
> 
> How long since you walked 15 miles, Girl?
Click to expand...


about 20 years------when I was younger.    Now I rarely do more than 5 miles


----------



## DudleySmith

irosie91 said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, so why exactly is Jewish Supremacy worse than Islamo-Nazi supremacy? I nevercease to laugh at commie memes and narratives; they're just so stupid and inane, as if they think they can fool anybody into believing they have morals and principles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what I like about the islamonazi meme  "jewish supremacy from the  Jordan river to the Mediterranean  Sea"  is how IMPRESSIVE it sounds------actually----walking distance for me----I am a country girl
Click to expand...


Yes, it is indeed small, but they use what they have very well, while the PLO has to have Israelis and Europe build toilets and roads for them.


----------



## irosie91

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next.....Find something from 1947 until 1967...20 year span where someone was called a Palestinian.
> 
> 
> 
> *The Jews of Palestine referred to themselves as Palestinians, Moron. Why are you wasting time on this thread?*
> 
> Palestinian Jews - Wikipedia
> 
> "After the establishment of Israel in 1948, the Jews of Mandatory Palestine became Israeli citizens, and the term 'Palestinian Jews' has largely fallen into disuse and is somewhat defunct, in favor of the term Israeli Jews."
Click to expand...


right Georgie----jews living in what the ROMANS renamed   JUDEA as  Palestine----used the same 
moniker for themselves as did the rest of the world.     What is your point?


----------



## DudleySmith

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. And the Jews have been kicking Arab asses ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> With help from Uncle Sam.
Click to expand...


Not really; the first war it was the Czechs who saved them with arms sales, and the French arms in '56 and '67, along with some of their own gear. I still think those small French AMX AV's are the coolest little tanks ever, very fast for their day.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> So post the list of Muslim neighbors of Israel with the vote.


Politics of Lebanon - Wikipedia


----------



## DudleySmith

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t care. If it upsets radical Islamists it warms my heart. Like your pain and all these posts you waste your time posting and researching makes me feel great.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would radical Islamists be upset about this act of Jewish terror?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why American leaders ignore Israeli forces' attack on U.S. Navy in 1967?
Click to expand...


Ah yes, another old myth exploded so many times only the totally shameless would still bring up that silly bullshit spin. lol


----------



## irosie91

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So post the list of Muslim neighbors of Israel with the vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Politics of Lebanon - Wikipedia
Click to expand...



Lebanon is not  MUSLIM----it is only half muslim


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> That's so sad....who did they vote for when they were part of Egypt or Jordan?


When were Palestinians eligible to vote in Egypt or Jordan, before of after Jews stole Palestine?


----------



## irosie91

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's so sad....who did they vote for when they were part of Egypt or Jordan?
> 
> 
> 
> When were Palestinians eligible to vote in Egypt or Jordan, before of after Jews stole Palestine?
Click to expand...


Jews "stole palestine" ---from whom?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. And the Jews have been kicking Arab asses ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> With help from Uncle Sam.
Click to expand...


I know, help from Uncle Sam is so much better than help from the Soviet Union, eh comrade?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So post the list of Muslim neighbors of Israel with the vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Politics of Lebanon - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


So one country?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's so sad....who did they vote for when they were part of Egypt or Jordan?
> 
> 
> 
> When were Palestinians eligible to vote in Egypt or Jordan, before of after Jews stole Palestine?
Click to expand...


*When were Palestinians eligible to vote in Egypt or Jordan,  *

They weren't eligible between 1948 and 1967? 

That's awful!!!


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Help your girl out, show her where in the UN Charter they mentioned Palestine.


*Does your mother know you're using her computer?*

Milestones: 1945–1952 - Office of the Historian.

"On November 29, 1947 the United Nations adopted Resolution 181 (also known as the Partition Resolution) that would divide Great Britain’s former Palestinian mandate into Jewish and Arab states in May 1948 when the British mandate was scheduled to end. 

"Under the resolution, the area of religious significance surrounding Jerusalem would remain a corpus separatum under international control administered by the United Nations."


----------



## irosie91

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's so sad....who did they vote for when they were part of Egypt or Jordan?
> 
> 
> 
> When were Palestinians eligible to vote in Egypt or Jordan, before of after Jews stole Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I learned from  both  JORDANIANS in the USA and
> EGYPTIANS in the USA----that neither like the
> BALESTINIANS.     However---tribal dislike is a thing in the middle east
> 
> *When were Palestinians eligible to vote in Egypt or Jordan,  *
> 
> They weren't eligible between 1948 and 1967?
> 
> That's awful!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

irosie91 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's so sad....who did they vote for when they were part of Egypt or Jordan?
> 
> 
> 
> When were Palestinians eligible to vote in Egypt or Jordan, before of after Jews stole Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I learned from  both  JORDANIANS in the USA and
> EGYPTIANS in the USA----that neither like the
> BALESTINIANS.     However---tribal dislike is a thing in the middle east
> 
> *When were Palestinians eligible to vote in Egypt or Jordan,  *
> 
> They weren't eligible between 1948 and 1967?
> 
> That's awful!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


what else is new?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> "On November 29, 1947 the United Nations adopted Resolution 181 (also known as the Partition Resolution) that would divide Great Britain’s former Palestinian mandate into Jewish and Arab states in May 1948 when the British mandate was scheduled to end.



So when you said the UN Charter....you were lying or just ignorant?

And where does your link even mention an election?


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stalin and Hitler divided Poland.........


What did Jim Crow divide?


----------



## DudleySmith

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's so sad....who did they vote for when they were part of Egypt or Jordan?
> 
> 
> 
> When were Palestinians eligible to vote in Egypt or Jordan, before of after Jews stole Palestine?
Click to expand...


they were Syrians, excpet for the waves of illegals, who did come from Egypt and Iraq and other Arab shitholes thanks to British and Jewish investments in building a citrus industry. and shipping.


----------



## irosie91

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin and Hitler divided Poland.........
> 
> 
> 
> What did Jim Crow divide?
Click to expand...


what is your point,   Georgie?        The racial laws 
in the USA history are a vestige of Canon law.


----------



## DudleySmith

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's so sad....who did they vote for when they were part of Egypt or Jordan?
> 
> 
> 
> When were Palestinians eligible to vote in Egypt or Jordan, before of after Jews stole Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews "stole palestine" ---from whom?
Click to expand...


The same way the U.S. 'stole the West from the Mexicans, I guess; all you have to do to claim 'theft' is have about 600 bandits and priests north of the Rio Grande and then claim the whole country all the way up to Canada, even though none of your own people would be caught dead north of Tampico even if you held guns on them.


----------



## DudleySmith

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin and Hitler divided Poland.........
> 
> 
> 
> What did Jim Crow divide?
Click to expand...


Yet hardly any of them ever left. Obviously it wasn't all that annoying.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin and Hitler divided Poland.........
> 
> 
> 
> What did Jim Crow divide?
Click to expand...


Democrats from their former slaves?


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> The problem here is that the U.S. (the worst culprit of them all) is an anti-Democratic entity both in domestic matters as well as international ones where the U.S. conducts itself in strict Mafia modus operandi


*There's also a financial aspect to how the US Empire controls its allies and enemies:*

De-Dollarizing the American Financial Empire | Michael Hudson

"The result is a circular flow of military spending recycled by foreign central banks. 

"After 1971 (when Nixon abandoned the gold standard) the United States continued to spend abroad militarily, and in 1974 the OPEC countries quadrupled the price of oil. 

"At that time the United States told Saudi Arabia that it could charge whatever it wanted for its oil, but it had to recycle all its net dollar earnings. 

"The Saudis were not to buy gold. 

*"The Saudis were told that it would be an act of war if they didn’t recycle into the American economy the dollars they received for their oil exports*. 

"They were encouraged to buy U.S. Treasury bonds but, could also buy other U.S. bonds and stocks to help push up the stock and bond markets here while supporting the dollar."


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> "They were encouraged to buy U.S. Treasury bonds but, could also buy other U.S. bonds and stocks to help push up the stock and bond markets here while supporting the dollar."



You're free to never buy any US stocks or bonds. You're free to hold your savings in gold or any foreign currency you'd like.

Let me know how that works out for you.


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> The Palestinians could have had everything under Bill Clinton but they walked away
> They blew it and Jews will continue to build


*Arafat would likely have been assassinated if he had accepted that deal:*

https://www.palestineremembered.com/Acre/Palestine-Remembered/Story416.html

"At the failed Camp David summit, Arafat was clearly ambushed by Clinton and Barak, when both presented him a deal that was much more favorable to Israel than to Palestine. 

*"Because of domestic U.S. political reasons, a sitting U.S. president could never propose a deal that is unfavorable to Israel. *

"What was fundamentally wrong at Camp David that Arafat was negotiating in miles while Barak was negotiating in inches. 

*"It's worth taking a note that it's the Palestinian people who owned and operated 93% of Palestine's land as of 1948*, click here for a breakdown of Palestinian vs. Zionist land ownership as of 1946. 

"In a nutshell, Arafat was presented with 'a take it or leave it deal' either Palestinians had to give up their claims to most of East Jerusalem and *forfeit their Right of Return,* and in return Palestinians would "*gain" a non-contiguous state on parts of the West Bank and the Gaza Strip*, or the whole Clinton-Barak offer had to be rejected outright; which he did."


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Since there is no such thing as a Palestinian I am not sure what you mean. Do you mean the West Bank or Gaza?


Palestinian and Israeli Children Killed

"The majority of these [Palestinian] children were killed and injured while going about normal daily activities, such as going to school, playing, shopping, or simply being in their homes. 

"Sixty-four percent of children killed during the first six months of 2003 died as a result of Israeli air and ground attacks, or from indiscriminate fire from Israeli soldiers.”


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> No, being successful is good. You're just a loser. Like the Pals. So you whine. Like the Pals.


*You support the cold blooded murder of children.*




Israeli officer: I was right to shoot 13-year-old child

"An Israeli army officer who repeatedly shot a 13-year-old Palestinian girl in Gaza dismissed a warning from another soldier that she was a child by saying he would have killed her even if she was three years old.

The officer, identified by the army only as Captain R, was *charged this week with illegal use of his weapon*, conduct unbecoming an officer and other relatively minor infractions *after emptying all 10 bullets from his gun’s magazine into Iman al-Hams *when she walked into a 'security area' on the edge of Rafah refugee camp last month."


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians could have had everything under Bill Clinton but they walked away
> They blew it and Jews will continue to build
> 
> 
> 
> *Arafat would likely have been assassinated if he had accepted that deal:*
> 
> https://www.palestineremembered.com/Acre/Palestine-Remembered/Story416.html
> 
> "At the failed Camp David summit, Arafat was clearly ambushed by Clinton and Barak, when both presented him a deal that was much more favorable to Israel than to Palestine.
> 
> *"Because of domestic U.S. political reasons, a sitting U.S. president could never propose a deal that is unfavorable to Israel. *
> 
> "What was fundamentally wrong at Camp David that Arafat was negotiating in miles while Barak was negotiating in inches.
> 
> *"It's worth taking a note that it's the Palestinian people who owned and operated 93% of Palestine's land as of 1948*, click here for a breakdown of Palestinian vs. Zionist land ownership as of 1946.
> 
> "In a nutshell, Arafat was presented with 'a take it or leave it deal' either Palestinians had to give up their claims to most of East Jerusalem and *forfeit their Right of Return,* and in return Palestinians would "*gain" a non-contiguous state on parts of the West Bank and the Gaza Strip*, or the whole Clinton-Barak offer had to be rejected outright; which he did."
Click to expand...


*Arafat would likely have been assassinated if he had accepted that deal:* 

By the peaceful Palestinians?

*"It's worth taking a note that it's the Palestinian people who owned and operated 93% of Palestine's land as of 1948*,

Liar.


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> Muslims don't vote, the Ayatollah is in charge.





The Cult of Trump


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> And the Zionist members here are boasting about it.


These are the people who believe the right to life ends at birth.


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> My parents are both Jewish. I am Jewish. In terms of religion I am not overly religious. My ancient ancestors are from Israel but recent ancestors are from the old Soviet Union. My grandmother had a sister in Germany and one in Israel. We are quite diverse.


How's your Hebrew?


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> What did that have to do with Stalin's alliance with Hitler?
> With their joint invasion of Poland?


Stalin's forces destroyed Hiter.


----------



## georgephillip

Indeependent said:


> Jews did in 70 years what Europe and Asia haven't been able to do in 1,000 years.


How much help did the Jews of Israel receive from people in the US, UK, and Czechoslovakia?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did that have to do with Stalin's alliance with Hitler?
> With their joint invasion of Poland?
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin's forces destroyed Hiter.
Click to expand...


They were allies first.
Why do you love Stalin so much?


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> That kid looks Jewish ??


What does a Jewish kid look like?


----------



## georgephillip

irosie91 said:


> georgie---what is there about that ^^^ silly article that impresses you? What does the "ROCK AND A HARD PLACE" represent? Do you recognize THE ISLAMIC REPUBLIC OF IRAN as "islamic" ? how about THE ISLAMIC
> REPUBLIC OF PAKISTAN? There are non-muslims living there-----not so well.


Are they living better than Palestinians in Gaza? If the Jews of Israel were held to the same human rights standards as Muslims in Iran and Pakistan, Jews and non-Jews living in Palestine would decide their one-state future at the polls.


----------



## georgephillip

irosie91 said:


> There were no arab or even christian "PALESTINIANS" at that time. ALL
> "PALESTINIANS" were so identified on citizen
> only if they were JEWS. Try to get your nomenclature straight


Are you SURE about that?
When were only Jews identified as PALESTINIANS?


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I am a Darwinist. Might makes right. I would take your lunch money silly human.







Survival of the fittest?


----------



## georgephillip

irosie91 said:


> so? you are describing a subset of the stench and filth of British oppression of jews since the genocide of jews carried out by Richard "the lion hearted"


*What's your spin on "The Hunting Season"?*

The Saison - Wikipedia

*"The Saison* (Hunting Season) (Hebrew: הסזון‎, short for French: _la saison de chasse_) was the name given to the Haganah's attempt, as ordered by the official bodies of the pre-state Yishuv to suppress the Irgun's insurgency against the government of the British Mandate in Palestine, from November 1944 to February 1945."


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> How many Jews are living in Palestine?


Millions.


----------



## georgephillip

irosie91 said:


> I visited Boston once------very dull


Did you encounter any anti-Semitism?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Jews are living in Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> Millions.
Click to expand...


Are you confusing Palestine with Israel?


----------



## DudleySmith

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem here is that the U.S. (the worst culprit of them all) is an anti-Democratic entity both in domestic matters as well as international ones where the U.S. conducts itself in strict Mafia modus operandi
> 
> 
> 
> *There's also a financial aspect to how the US Empire controls its allies and enemies:*
> 
> De-Dollarizing the American Financial Empire | Michael Hudson
> 
> "The result is a circular flow of military spending recycled by foreign central banks.
> 
> "After 1971 (when Nixon abandoned the gold standard) the United States continued to spend abroad militarily, and in 1974 the OPEC countries quadrupled the price of oil.
> 
> "At that time the United States told Saudi Arabia that it could charge whatever it wanted for its oil, but it had to recycle all its net dollar earnings.
> 
> "The Saudis were not to buy gold.
> 
> *"The Saudis were told that it would be an act of war if they didn’t recycle into the American economy the dollars they received for their oil exports*.
> 
> "They were encouraged to buy U.S. Treasury bonds but, could also buy other U.S. bonds and stocks to help push up the stock and bond markets here while supporting the dollar."
Click to expand...


They buy U,S, bonds because they have so much cash they have no place to put it all, and it's a safe haven in one of the few economies that can absorb it all.


----------



## DudleySmith

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I visited Boston once------very dull
> 
> 
> 
> Did you encounter any anti-Semitism?
Click to expand...


Of course; last time I was there most of the town was wearing Nazi arm bands and lynched Negroes were hanging from every lamp post and Jews were being set on fire and racing through the streets screaming.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem here is that the U.S. (the worst culprit of them all) is an anti-Democratic entity both in domestic matters as well as international ones where the U.S. conducts itself in strict Mafia modus operandi
> 
> 
> 
> *There's also a financial aspect to how the US Empire controls its allies and enemies:*
> 
> De-Dollarizing the American Financial Empire | Michael Hudson
> 
> "The result is a circular flow of military spending recycled by foreign central banks.
> 
> "After 1971 (when Nixon abandoned the gold standard) the United States continued to spend abroad militarily, and in 1974 the OPEC countries quadrupled the price of oil.
> 
> "At that time the United States told Saudi Arabia that it could charge whatever it wanted for its oil, but it had to recycle all its net dollar earnings.
> 
> "The Saudis were not to buy gold.
> 
> *"The Saudis were told that it would be an act of war if they didn’t recycle into the American economy the dollars they received for their oil exports*.
> 
> "They were encouraged to buy U.S. Treasury bonds but, could also buy other U.S. bonds and stocks to help push up the stock and bond markets here while supporting the dollar."
Click to expand...

Yes, and introducing alternative currencies to the petro-dollar is (it seems) what lies behind the wars and/or war-like conditions with Irak, Iran, Venezuela, Russia, China, etc. As I said, the U.S. conducts its business by Mafia principles.


----------



## GLASNOST

DudleySmith said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I visited Boston once------very dull
> 
> 
> 
> Did you encounter any anti-Semitism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course; last time I was there most of the town was wearing Nazi arm bands and lynched Negroes were hanging from every lamp post and Jews were being set on fire and racing through the streets screaming.
Click to expand...

That was Bassum, not Boston.


----------



## Quasar44

José said:


> I see. I understand your mindset now. Thank you. Six million *"losers"* during
> the Holocaust and generations of their decedents being *"whiners"* ever since. *Like you. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glasnost's strategy is fantastic.
> 
> He is deliberately taking all the dehumanization of the palestinian people we see here and projecting it on the jewish people to show how painful the dehumanization of a group of people really is.
> 
> Anyone with 3 or 4 functional neurons understand perfectly he's talking with tongue in cheek.
> 
> He's merely holding a mirror in front of the racist jews and super patriotic american clowns of the Board to show them how ugly they really are.
> 
> But I guess the prerequisite to understand his post (3 or 4 functional neurons) automatically disqualifies half the Board.


He is a miserable old Commie bastard that should have died decades ago. He is the descendants of the Nazis


----------



## Quasar44

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin and Hitler divided Poland.........
> 
> 
> 
> What did Jim Crow divide?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what is your point,   Georgie?        The racial laws
> in the USA history are a vestige of Canon law.
Click to expand...

Did you say you’re a former US lieutenant commander in the US navy  ??
That is very interesting


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That kid looks Jewish ??
> 
> 
> 
> What does a Jewish kid look like?
Click to expand...

That kid you posed lol
Very Jewish looking !!


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews did in 70 years what Europe and Asia haven't been able to do in 1,000 years.
> 
> 
> 
> How much help did the Jews of Israel receive from people in the US, UK, and Czechoslovakia?
Click to expand...

Jews had zero help by the USA until the 70s
 Israel only had basic old Soviet weapons from Czechs


----------



## Quasar44

Israel makes the worlds best tanks , the merkava
Israel produces its own ammunition and guns

Israel has the best subs from Germany
Israel gets its planes from America


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Jews are living in Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> Millions.
Click to expand...

I think about 6.5 million Jews in Israel 
The USA has only 5-6 million and they are dying out


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Complete nonsense , you buffoon
> Only used it for training .
> 
> 
> 
> Training for what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killing children?
> Is that kosher
> 
> The protest dispersed. Then an Israeli sniper shot a 9-year-old Palestinian boy in the head
Click to expand...

I am sure it was a complete accident and the bullet may have ricocheted off the ground


----------



## Quasar44

José said:


> I see. I understand your mindset now. Thank you. Six million *"losers"* during
> the Holocaust and generations of their decedents being *"whiners"* ever since. *Like you. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glasnost's strategy is fantastic.
> 
> He is deliberately taking all the dehumanization of the palestinian people we see here and projecting it on the jewish people to show how painful the dehumanization of a group of people really is.
> 
> Anyone with 3 or 4 functional neurons understand perfectly he's talking with tongue in cheek.
> 
> He's merely holding a mirror in front of the racist jews and super patriotic american clowns of the Board to show them how ugly they really are.
> 
> But I guess the prerequisite to understand his post (3 or 4 functional neurons) automatically disqualifies half the Board.


Glas is a dying gutter rat in ice cold Sweden and the biggest Jew hater on this board


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference, we won, Pals lost. You get nothing as losers. A people should know when they're beaten. Like the Indians.
> 
> 
> 
> Since there are equal numbers of Jews and non-Jews currently living in Palestine, the losers have yet to be determined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Between a rock and a hard place': Palestine activists slam Biden
Click to expand...

The arabs should stay in "Palestine" and leave Israel alone. Otherwise, they just get pounded again... They should all get on their magic carpets and fly to Syria or Jordan. Hell, they can have Turkey if they can beat up their dictator, which I doubt, they let their children do their fighting for them.


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, being successful is good. You're just a loser. Like the Pals. So you whine. Like the Pals.
> 
> 
> 
> *You support the cold blooded murder of children.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli officer: I was right to shoot 13-year-old child
> 
> "An Israeli army officer who repeatedly shot a 13-year-old Palestinian girl in Gaza dismissed a warning from another soldier that she was a child by saying he would have killed her even if she was three years old.
> 
> The officer, identified by the army only as Captain R, was *charged this week with illegal use of his weapon*, conduct unbecoming an officer and other relatively minor infractions *after emptying all 10 bullets from his gun’s magazine into Iman al-Hams *when she walked into a 'security area' on the edge of Rafah refugee camp last month."
Click to expand...

He was charged with a crime, jackass. Or are you against him being charged? Because the Pals are the ones who send their children to the front.


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims don't vote, the Ayatollah is in charge.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 462082
> The Cult of Trump
Click to expand...

AAAWWWW! I didn't vote for him. Too bad for you. Better luck next time.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t care. If it upsets radical Islamists it warms my heart. Like your pain and all these posts you waste your time posting and researching makes me feel great.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would radical Islamists be upset about this act of Jewish terror?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why American leaders ignore Israeli forces' attack on U.S. Navy in 1967?
Click to expand...

Because the word "Jewish" is there. Like the 20th time you posted that pic. Yawn


----------



## georgephillip

irosie91 said:


> quite a FEAT-----that and the stealing of clouds from Iran and TRAINED SNAKES division of the
> Israeli army


Is there anything the Jews of Israel touch that doesn't die?


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Was = past.


*No more bigots in Boston?*

When Boston was America’s ‘capital’ of anti-Semitism

“When we get through with the Jews in America, they’ll think the treatment they received in Germany was nothing,” said Coughlin during a tirade in the Bronx. 

"The hate-monger also published “Social Justice,” a newspaper that reprinted 'The Protocols of the Elders of Zion' in 1938, just as the persecution of German Jews reached a fever pitch.

"Coughlin’s largely Irish American adherents earned Boston the moniker, “the poisonous city.” For example, the Christian Front worked with vendors to include anti-Semitic pamphlets with products, and restaurant owners were urged to include text denouncing Jews among specials on the menu. 

"This was not “polite” anti-Semitism behind closed doors, but an ongoing campaign of incitement."


----------



## georgephillip

DudleySmith said:


> lol, so why exactly is Jewish Supremacy worse than Islamo-Nazi supremacy? I nevercease to laugh at commie memes and narratives


*Do you ever chuckle over the MSM's reluctance to hold the Jewish State to the same human rights standards as Islamic fascists?*

‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss

"One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily. 

"The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Is Israel the only nation that draws from the Jordan River?


No.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_politics_in_the_Jordan_River_basin#:~:text=The%20riparian%20rights%20to%20the,to%20the%20Palestinian%20National%20Authority.


----------



## georgephillip

irosie91 said:


> In the USA NAVY we call that one an accident of war. Please address me as LCDR ----well, --separated ---so former LCDR


You've never explained why every surviving crew member of Liberty believes Israel's attack was deliberate. What do you know that every eyewitness (victim) of Israel's terrorism doesn't?

USS Liberty Survivors: Our Story (Video 1989) - IMDb


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Israel the only nation that draws from the Jordan River?
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_politics_in_the_Jordan_River_basin#:~:text=The%20riparian%20rights%20to%20the,to%20the%20Palestinian%20National%20Authority.
Click to expand...


So why are you blaming the Jews?
Is it because you're ignorant?
Or something more?


----------



## georgephillip

irosie91 said:


> about 20 years------when I was younger. Now I rarely do more than 5 miles


A five mile walk is still a good distance.

How long does it take you?


----------



## georgephillip

irosie91 said:


> right Georgie----jews living in what the ROMANS renamed JUDEA as Palestine----used the same
> moniker for themselves as did the rest of the world. What is your point?


Which came first, Palestine or JUDEA?


----------



## georgephillip

DudleySmith said:


> Not really; the first war it was the Czechs who saved them with arms sales, and the French arms in '56 and '67, along with some of their own gear


*Things changed drastically in 1967 regarding US support for Israel.*




CRS Report: U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel

"Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II. 

"To date, the United States has provided Israel $142.3 billion (current, or noninflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding. 

"Almost all U.S. bilateral aid to Israel is in the form of military assistance, although from 1971 to 2007 Israel also received significant economic assistance."


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was = past.
> 
> 
> 
> *No more bigots in Boston?*
> 
> When Boston was America’s ‘capital’ of anti-Semitism
> 
> “When we get through with the Jews in America, they’ll think the treatment they received in Germany was nothing,” said Coughlin during a tirade in the Bronx.
> 
> "The hate-monger also published “Social Justice,” a newspaper that reprinted 'The Protocols of the Elders of Zion' in 1938, just as the persecution of German Jews reached a fever pitch.
> 
> "Coughlin’s largely Irish American adherents earned Boston the moniker, “the poisonous city.” For example, the Christian Front worked with vendors to include anti-Semitic pamphlets with products, and restaurant owners were urged to include text denouncing Jews among specials on the menu.
> 
> "This was not “polite” anti-Semitism behind closed doors, but an ongoing campaign of incitement."
Click to expand...

Boston is far left. Only bigotry is against straight white males.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really; the first war it was the Czechs who saved them with arms sales, and the French arms in '56 and '67, along with some of their own gear
> 
> 
> 
> *Things changed drastically in 1967 regarding US support for Israel.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRS Report: U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel
> 
> "Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II.
> 
> "To date, the United States has provided Israel $142.3 billion (current, or noninflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding.
> 
> "Almost all U.S. bilateral aid to Israel is in the form of military assistance, although from 1971 to 2007 Israel also received significant economic assistance."
Click to expand...


You still whining because incompetent Arab armies kept getting their asses kicked?


----------



## georgephillip

DudleySmith said:


> Ah yes, another old myth exploded so many times only the totally shameless would still bring up that silly bullshit spin. lol


*Are you Hasbara?
What do the survivors of Israel's cowardly attack on Liberty have in common with John Paul Jones?*





USS Liberty Survivors: Our Story (Video 1989) - IMDb

"'USS Liberty Survivors: Our Story' is an original video relating the first person accounts of the events of June 8, 1967 as experienced by the officers and men of the USS Liberty. 

"This could be the only story of the assault on the Liberty which is not colored by propaganda. 

"The attack on the USS Liberty was carried out by various kinds of of aircraft and torpedo boats and continued for a period of over two hours. 

"American casualties were tallied at 54 killed and 171 wounded. 

"The USS Liberty took over 800 machine gun, rocket, and torpedo hits and refused to sink, and so her life rafts were machine-gunned by the torpedo boats. 

*"Israeli helicopters loaded with assault troops circled overhead as the order 'Stand By To Repel Boarders!' was heard on an American ship for the first time since the days of John Paul Jones*


----------



## georgephillip

irosie91 said:


> Jews "stole palestine" ---from whom?


Non-Jews.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> Is there anything the Jews of Israel touch that doesn't die?


Greed. Their greed is insatiable and shows no sign of dying or decreasing.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> I know, help from Uncle Sam is so much better than help from the Soviet Union, eh comrade?


Where would the Jews of Israel be without US and UK capitalists?


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> So one country?


https://www.haaretz.com/opinion/.premium-jordan-the-only-democracy-in-the-middle-east-1.6163001


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, help from Uncle Sam is so much better than help from the Soviet Union, eh comrade?
> 
> 
> 
> Where would the Jews of Israel be without US and UK capitalists?
Click to expand...


In the same place, still kicking Arab asses.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So one country?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.haaretz.com/opinion/.premium-jordan-the-only-democracy-in-the-middle-east-1.6163001
Click to expand...


So you should whine about all the other Arab countries where Arab citizens can't vote
before whining about Israel where Arab citizens CAN vote.


----------



## georgephillip

DudleySmith said:


> they were Syrians, excpet for the waves of illegals, who did come from Egypt and Iraq and other Arab shitholes thanks to British and Jewish investments in building a citrus industry. and shipping.







Jaffa orange - Wikipedia

"The *Jaffa orange* (also known as *Shamouti orange*) is an orange variety with few seeds and a tough skin that makes it particularly suitable for export.

"Developed by *Palestinian farmers in the mid-19th century,* the variety takes its name from the city of Jaffa where it was first produced for export.[1"

*Jews didn't create the citrus (or shipping) industries in Palestine.

Jews stole them.*


----------



## georgephillip

irosie91 said:


> what is your point, Georgie? The racial laws
> in the USA history are a vestige of Canon law.


Hitler was a big fan of Jim Crow.
No word on Bibi.




Jim Crow is alive and well in Israel


----------



## georgephillip

DudleySmith said:


> Yet hardly any of them ever left. Obviously it wasn't all that annoying.


For whom?


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Democrats from their former slaves?


White supremacy



Tired of winning?


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> You're free to never buy any US stocks or bonds. You're free to hold your savings in gold or any foreign currency you'd like.


Why did Arabs quadruple the price of oil in 1974?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats from their former slaves?
> 
> 
> 
> White supremacy
> View attachment 462438
> Tired of winning?
Click to expand...


Are you tired of losing?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're free to never buy any US stocks or bonds. You're free to hold your savings in gold or any foreign currency you'd like.
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Arabs quadruple the price of oil in 1974?
Click to expand...


Because some Arabs got their asses kicked. Again.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> They were allies first.
> Why do you love Stalin so much?


I don't.
What do you admire about Hitler?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were allies first.
> Why do you love Stalin so much?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't.
> What do you admire about Hitler?
Click to expand...


You don't love Stalin? Why not?


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Are you confusing Palestine with Israel?


No.




You are.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you confusing Palestine with Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are.
Click to expand...


Love the fake maps.
None of the area in green was ever "Palestinian" land.
Why do you feel there are currently millions of Jews in Palestine?


----------



## georgephillip

DudleySmith said:


> They buy U,S, bonds because they have so much cash they have no place to put it all, and it's a safe haven in one of the few economies that can absorb it all.


*Some call that imperialism:*

De-Dollarizing the American Financial Empire | Michael Hudson

_"Imperialism is getting something for nothing. 

"It is a strategy to obtain other countries’ surplus without playing a productive role, but by creating an extractive rentier system. 

"An imperialist power obliges other countries to pay tribute. 

"Of course, America doesn’t come right out and tell other countries, 'You have to pay us tribute,' like Roman emperors told the provinces they governed. 

*"U.S. diplomats simply insist that other countries invest their balance-of-payments inflows and official central-bank savings in US dollars, especially U.S. Treasury IOUs.* 

"This Treasury-bill standard turns the global monetary and financial system into a tributary system. 

*"That is what pays the costs of U.S. military spending, including its 800 military bases throughout the world."*_


----------



## georgephillip

DudleySmith said:


> Of course; last time I was there most of the town was wearing Nazi arm bands and lynched Negroes were hanging from every lamp post and Jews were being set on fire and racing through the streets screaming.


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> Yes, and introducing alternative currencies to the petro-dollar is (it seems) what lies behind the wars and/or war-like conditions with Irak, Iran, Venezuela, Russia, China, etc. As I said, the U.S. conducts its business by Mafia principles


The US started down the Mafia path in the wake of WWI. Unlike other conflicts, the US demanded is allies pay their war debts. This meant France and England were forced to loot the German economy, setting in motion a chain of events that culminated with the rise of Hitler. It's interesting how the US controlled the global economy when it was in a creditor position after WWI and WWII, and it still rules today in spite of becoming a debtor state.


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> That kid you posed lol
> Very Jewish looking !!


I wonder why the Jewish sniper shot him in the head?

The protest dispersed. Then an Israeli sniper shot a 9-year-old Palestinian boy in the head


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> ews had zero help by the USA until the 70s
> Israel only had basic old Soviet weapons from Czechs


Jews hid behind an iron wall of British bayonets for a generation. Without the help of western imperialists a century ago, there would be no Jewish State today.


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> Israel makes the worlds best tanks , the merkava
> Israel produces its own ammunition and guns
> 
> Israel has the best subs from Germany
> Israel gets its planes from America


How many illegal nuclear weapons does Israel have?




Israel now has 80 nuclear warheads, report says


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> I am sure it was a complete accident and the bullet may have ricocheted off the ground


*Don't think so.
Jews are good shots.*

The protest dispersed. Then an Israeli sniper shot a 9-year-old Palestinian boy in the head

"From 100 meters away, an IDF soldier shot a boy in the head in the West Bank village of Kafr Qaddum. The bullet exploded into dozens of fragments in the child's brain and he's now in an induced coma."


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel makes the worlds best tanks , the merkava
> Israel produces its own ammunition and guns
> 
> Israel has the best subs from Germany
> Israel gets its planes from America
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal nuclear weapons does Israel have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel now has 80 nuclear warheads, report says
Click to expand...

Israel was spotted by satellite by working on and upgrading their Dimonoa plant last week


----------



## Indeependent

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews did in 70 years what Europe and Asia haven't been able to do in 1,000 years.
> 
> 
> 
> How much help did the Jews of Israel receive from people in the US, UK, and Czechoslovakia?
Click to expand...

I have a better question...
Why do non-Jews think Jews are a good investment?


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure it was a complete accident and the bullet may have ricocheted off the ground
> 
> 
> 
> *Don't think so.
> Jews are good shots.*
> 
> The protest dispersed. Then an Israeli sniper shot a 9-year-old Palestinian boy in the head
> 
> "From 100 meters away, an IDF soldier shot a boy in the head in the West Bank village of Kafr Qaddum. The bullet exploded into dozens of fragments in the child's brain and he's now in an induced coma."
Click to expand...

 Very sad and tragic and I am sure the IDF  will be looking in


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the USA NAVY we call that one an accident of war. Please address me as LCDR ----well, --separated ---so former LCDR
> 
> 
> 
> You've never explained why every surviving crew member of Liberty believes Israel's attack was deliberate. What do you know that every eyewitness (victim) of Israel's terrorism doesn't?
> 
> USS Liberty Survivors: Our Story (Video 1989) - IMDb
Click to expand...

If Jews don’t have a nation then we could see a second Holocaust and I am sure you don’t want that


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> The arabs should stay in "Palestine" and leave Israel alone. Otherwise, they just get pounded again... They should all get on their magic carpets and fly to Syria or Jordan. Hell, they can have Turkey if they can beat up their dictator, which I doubt, they let their children do their fighting for them.


*Palestine for Palestinians.
Jews will always have New York.*



"BDS demands that Israel allow the Palestinian refugees displaced in the 1948 war to return to what is now Israel.[53] The international community has repeatedly reaffirmed the refugees' right to return, but Israel has prevented them from returning."

Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions - Wikipedia


----------



## Indeependent

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you Sunni or Shia?
> 
> 
> 
> Neither.
> Are you a religious or ethnic Jew?
Click to expand...

Hitler taught us well that a Jew is a Jew.


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you confusing Palestine with Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are.
Click to expand...


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you confusing Palestine with Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are.
Click to expand...

The Palestinians still have 20 percent of ancient Jewish land


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> The international community has repeatedly reaffirmed the refugees' right to return,



How many refugees are left from 1948? A few thousand?


----------



## Quasar44

Taz said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims don't vote, the Ayatollah is in charge.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 462082
> The Cult of Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AAAWWWW! I didn't vote for him. Too bad for you. Better luck next time.
Click to expand...

I hope you can one day visit Israel ??


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is your point, Georgie? The racial laws
> in the USA history are a vestige of Canon law.
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was a big fan of Jim Crow.
> No word on Bibi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Crow is alive and well in Israel
Click to expand...

What the F is your problem with Israel and Jews
 It is 1 percent of the ME


----------



## Indeependent

Quasar44 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is your point, Georgie? The racial laws
> in the USA history are a vestige of Canon law.
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was a big fan of Jim Crow.
> No word on Bibi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Crow is alive and well in Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the F is your problem with Israel and Jews
> It is 1 percent of the ME
Click to expand...

More like .001 and can still kick their asses.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

georgephillip said:


> Jews hid behind an iron wall of British bayonets for a generation. Without the help of western imperialists a century ago, there would be no Jewish State today.



The things they teach inbreds in the Madrassas these days!


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> Where would the Jews of Israel be without US and UK capitalists?


That's a question I've often asked myself. I think the answer lies in a simple algebraic equation:

Tax-free nations are to money hoarders as Israel is to "X"?


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... the U.S. conducts its business by Mafia principles
> 
> 
> 
> The US started down the Mafia path in the wake of WWI. Unlike other conflicts, the US demanded is allies pay their war debts. This meant France and England were forced to loot the German economy, setting in motion a chain of events that culminated with the rise of Hitler. It's interesting how the US controlled the global economy when it was in a creditor position after WWI and WWII, and it still rules today in spite of becoming a debtor state.
Click to expand...

A damned good observation. I've always maintained that the U.S. _"started down the Mafia path"_ in the wake of WW II but your theory is much more insightful because it includes the groundwork for my own conviction in that it reveals how (and *why*)  France and the UK had Weimar in a death grip in the first place.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> How many illegal nuclear weapons does Israel have? Israel now has 80 nuclear warheads, report says


Yet the U.S. wants the world to focus on the single, non-existent nuclear weapon that Iran doesn't even have.


----------



## GLASNOST

Indeependent said:


> Hitler taught us well that a Jew is a Jew.


Yes, a Jew is a Jew. Is that a shocking revelation for you? Anyway, Hitler might have taught us more than 70 years ago that a Jew is a Jew but it's the Zionists today who are teaching us that Hitler's most outrageous anti-Semitic prejudices might have been credible.


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The arabs should stay in "Palestine" and leave Israel alone. Otherwise, they just get pounded again... They should all get on their magic carpets and fly to Syria or Jordan. Hell, they can have Turkey if they can beat up their dictator, which I doubt, they let their children do their fighting for them.
> 
> 
> 
> *Palestine for Palestinians.
> Jews will always have New York.*
> View attachment 462454
> "BDS demands that Israel allow the Palestinian refugees displaced in the 1948 war to return to what is now Israel.[53] The international community has repeatedly reaffirmed the refugees' right to return, but Israel has prevented them from returning."
> 
> Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

Most of the people who left in 1948 are dead, so any right of return expired with them. Too bad for you. Now go hug your camel, you're feeling sad.


----------



## Taz

GLASNOST said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal nuclear weapons does Israel have? Israel now has 80 nuclear warheads, report says
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the U.S. wants the world to focus on the single, non-existent nuclear weapon that Iran doesn't even have.
Click to expand...

Arabs can't be trusted with nukes, they'll be nuking each other within a week. See car bombs.


----------



## Indeependent

GLASNOST said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler taught us well that a Jew is a Jew.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a Jew is a Jew. Is that a shocking revelation for you? Anyway, Hitler might have taught us more than 70 years ago that a Jew is a Jew but it's the Zionists today who are teaching us that Hitler's most outrageous anti-Semitic prejudices might have been credible.
Click to expand...

*Zionists*
Can you elaborate with Links?


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> He was charged with a crime, jackass. Or are you against him being charged? Because the Pals are the ones who send their children to the front.


*Which crimes was the killer Jew charged with?*

"The officer, identified by the army only as Captain R, was *charged this week with illegal use of his weapon, conduct unbecoming an officer and other relatively minor infractions* after emptying all 10 bullets from his gun’s magazine into Iman al-Hams when she walked into a 'security area' on the edge of Rafah refugee camp last month."





*"Thirteen-year-old Iman Al-Hams* was killed when an Israeli officer emptied his weapon into her. *Israelis have been responsible for killing over 600 other Palestinian children since September 2000."*

Israeli officer: I was right to shoot 13-year-old child


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Because the word "Jewish" is there. Like the 20th time you posted that pic. Yawn


Here's another.




"Nearly a half century after the USS Liberty -- a lightly armed American spy ship -- was almost sunk by Israeli air and sea forces during the Six Day War, survivors say the U.S. still prefers to avoid dealing with what happened and identifying who attacked the ship."

Liberty Survivors Say US Still Downplays Israel's Attack on Ship


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the word "Jewish" is there. Like the 20th time you posted that pic. Yawn
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Nearly a half century after the USS Liberty -- a lightly armed American spy ship -- was almost sunk by Israeli air and sea forces during the Six Day War, survivors say the U.S. still prefers to avoid dealing with what happened and identifying who attacked the ship."
> 
> Liberty Survivors Say US Still Downplays Israel's Attack on Ship
Click to expand...

Yawn....fake news, Islamist


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> So why are you blaming the Jews?
> Is it because you're ignorant?
> Or something more?


Because it's the Jews of Israel who are stealing all the water.
Moron.
Maybe you could make more money in Jerusalem?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are you blaming the Jews?
> Is it because you're ignorant?
> Or something more?
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's the Jews of Israel who are stealing all the water.
> Moron.
> Maybe you could make more money in Jerusalem?
Click to expand...

If I take your lunch money, I am not stealing it. I just have a better use for it. If you don’t like it then don’t let me take it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

GLASNOST said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many illegal nuclear weapons does Israel have? Israel now has 80 nuclear warheads, report says
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the U.S. wants the world to focus on the single, non-existent nuclear weapon that Iran doesn't even have.
Click to expand...

LOL. If they did it would be too late you moronic Islamist.


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> Greed. Their greed is insatiable and shows no sign of dying or decreasing.


Greed sounds like a necessary condition for explaining why over thousands of years and thousands of miles a critical mass of Jews consistently exhibit behavior that results in pogroms and worse. The current crop of Jews in Israel is only the latest iteration.


----------



## GLASNOST

Indeependent said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler taught us well that a Jew is a Jew.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a Jew is a Jew. Is that a shocking revelation for you? Anyway, Hitler might have taught us more than 70 years ago that a Jew is a Jew but it's the Zionists today who are teaching us that Hitler's most outrageous anti-Semitic prejudices might have been credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Zionists*
> Can you elaborate with Links?
Click to expand...

You can begin with this link: Jewish Supremacy From the Jordan River to the Sea 
post #962.


----------



## Indeependent

GLASNOST said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler taught us well that a Jew is a Jew.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a Jew is a Jew. Is that a shocking revelation for you? Anyway, Hitler might have taught us more than 70 years ago that a Jew is a Jew but it's the Zionists today who are teaching us that Hitler's most outrageous anti-Semitic prejudices might have been credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Zionists*
> Can you elaborate with Links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can begin with this link: Jewish Supremacy From the Jordan River to the Sea
> post #962.
Click to expand...

I want Links to well recognized web sites that aren't called FuckTheJews.org.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greed. Their greed is insatiable and shows no sign of dying or decreasing.
> 
> 
> 
> Greed sounds like a necessary condition for explaining why over thousands of years and thousands of miles a critical mass of *Jews consistently exhibit behavior that results in pogroms and worse.* The current crop of Jews in Israel is only the latest iteration.
Click to expand...

That actually is a damned good point. We are (every one of us) familiar with the expression, *"You think you are right and the whole world is wrong!"* The message is the same for the Jews as it is for anyone else and _"feeling sorry for yourself"_ or "playing the victim" or concocting "conspiracy theories" is the standard smokescreen of the guilty. *"Why me?"* Well, what did you expect the consequences would be for your conduct?


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> Israel was spotted by satellite by working on and upgrading their Dimonoa plant last week


"DUBAI, United Arab Emirates (AP) — A secretive Israeli nuclear facility, supposedly at the center of the nation’s undeclared atomic weapons program,* is undergoing what appears to be its biggest construction project in decades,* satellite photos analyzed by The Associated Press show."




*Dimona is one more in a long line of lies Israel is wrapped in:*

A soccer field-sized dig, stories deep: Israel expands Dimona nuclear facility

"With French assistance, Israel began secretly building the nuclear site in the late 1950s in empty desert near Dimona, a city some 90 kilometers (55 miles) south of Jerusalem. 

*"It hid the military purpose of the site for years from America, now Israel’s chief ally, even referring to it as a textile factory"*


----------



## GLASNOST

Indeependent said:


> I want Links to well recognized web sites that aren't called FuckTheJews.org.


If you cannot control your temper or your foul mouth then don't pretend that you are worthy of discussion or debate. And falsely insinuating that I've used that phraseology will award you no respect from me.


----------



## georgephillip

Indeependent said:


> I have a better question...
> Why do non-Jews think Jews are a good investment?


Maybe non-Jews are greedy too?
Any thoughts on the morality behind Israel's Jews stealing land and water of non-Jews in Palestine?




Jews, money and antisemitism: How the hate myth was born


----------



## Indeependent

GLASNOST said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want Links to well recognized web sites that aren't called FuckTheJews.org.
> 
> 
> 
> If you cannot control your temper or your foul mouth then don't pretend that you are worthy of discussion or debate. And falsely insinuating that I've used that phraseology will award you no respect from me.
Click to expand...

If you cannot control your Jew hatred then don't pretend that you are worthy of discussion or debate.
And falsely insinuating that Jews are evil and control the world will award you no respect from me.

See how that works.

Polite liars and polite Jew haters are emotionally disturbed and mentally ill.


----------



## Indeependent

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a better question...
> Why do non-Jews think Jews are a good investment?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe non-Jews are greedy too?
> Any thoughts on the morality behind Israel's Jews stealing land and water of non-Jews in Palestine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews, money and antisemitism: How the hate myth was born
Click to expand...

When you Link to actual history we'll have a discussion.
99% of the members here already know you're mentally ill.


----------



## GLASNOST

Indeependent said:


> If you cannot control* your Jew hatred* then don't pretend that you are worthy of discussion or debate. And falsely* insinuating that Jews are evil* and control the world will award you no respect from me. Polite liars and polite *Jew haters* are emotionally disturbed and mentally ill.


Can you not even once respond without the absurd comments and equally absurd conclusions? And by the way .............................................. am I Jewish?


----------



## Indeependent

GLASNOST said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you cannot control* your Jew hatred* then don't pretend that you are worthy of discussion or debate. And falsely* insinuating that Jews are evil* and control the world will award you no respect from me. Polite liars and polite *Jew haters* are emotionally disturbed and mentally ill.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you not even once respond without the absurd comments and equally absurd conclusions? And by the way .............................................. am I Jewish?
Click to expand...

So it's *not* absurd to post that Jews are running the world and exterminating Gazans and West Bank Jordanians?
I know plenty of Liberal,  Self-Hating Jews...I'm even related to some.


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> f Jews don’t have a nation then we could see a second Holocaust and I am sure you don’t want that


*I don't want another Holocaust, but I see the connection between mass violence directed towards Jews in general and what some Jews of Israel did on June 8, 1967.

Do you?*




USS Liberty: Little-Known Tale Of Betrayal And Cover Up | Countercurrents

"The lightly-armed intelligence-gathering U.S. ship was under close observation for at least six hours before an air attack began around 2 pm. 

*"The ship was flying a five-by-eight-foot American flag for most of that time. The flag continued to be flown until being shot down and then replaced with an even larger flag.*

"The attacking jets used cannons, rockets and napalm against this basically defenseless ship. 

*"The attack, consisting of about thirty air sorties over a twenty-five minute period, killed and wounded a number of the crew, caused raging fires, and knocked out the defensive gun mounts and most of the ship’s communication equipment. *

"The attackers also jammed the ship’s radios on both the U.S. Navy’s tactical and the international maritime distress frequencies. 

"However, due to the actions of a brave radio operator, the ship was able to send a distress call to the U.S. Sixth Fleet over 400 miles away."


----------



## GLASNOST

Indeependent said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you cannot control* your Jew hatred* then don't pretend that you are worthy of discussion or debate. And falsely* insinuating that Jews are evil* and control the world will award you no respect from me. Polite liars and polite *Jew haters* are emotionally disturbed and mentally ill.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you not even once respond without the absurd comments and equally absurd conclusions? And by the way .............................................. am I Jewish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's *not* absurd to post that Jews are running the world and exterminating Gazans and West Bank Jordanians?
> I know plenty of Liberal,  Self-Hating Jews...I'm even related to some.
Click to expand...

You've said NOTHING relevant in this post of yours. Marking time is a useless endeavour but even that is more fruitful than your habit of moving *backwards*.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> ..... *I see the connection between mass violence directed towards Jews in general and what some Jews of Israel did on June 8, 1967. *


The main difference is that they now produce an unlimited amount of smoke and possess an inexhaustible number of mirrors.


----------



## Indeependent

GLASNOST said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... *I see the connection between mass violence directed towards Jews in general and what some Jews of Israel did on June 8, 1967. *
> 
> 
> 
> The main difference is that they now produce an unlimited amount of smoke and possess an inexhaustible number of mirrors.
Click to expand...

Wow!  So many facts in one post!


----------



## GLASNOST

Indeependent said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... *I see the connection between mass violence directed towards Jews in general and what some Jews of Israel did on June 8, 1967. *
> 
> 
> 
> The main difference is that they now produce an unlimited amount of smoke and possess an inexhaustible number of mirrors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!  So many facts in one post!
Click to expand...

I decided to be concise knowing your limited span of attention.


----------



## Indeependent

GLASNOST said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... *I see the connection between mass violence directed towards Jews in general and what some Jews of Israel did on June 8, 1967. *
> 
> 
> 
> The main difference is that they now produce an unlimited amount of smoke and possess an inexhaustible number of mirrors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!  So many facts in one post!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I decided to be concise knowing your limited span of attention.
Click to expand...

You decided, probably due to peer pressure, to blame the world's problem on the Jews.
It's amazing how you are too mentally warped to see what are posting and then denying such.


----------



## georgephillip

Indeependent said:


> Hitler taught us well that a Jew is a Jew.


Somehow I doubt you consider Hitler a role model? I suspect many brown shirts had more in common with Zionists than they did with popular sovereignty.


----------



## Indeependent

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler taught us well that a Jew is a Jew.
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I doubt you consider Hitler a role model? I suspect many brown shirts had more in common with Zionists than they did with popular sovereignty.
Click to expand...

Elaborate with facts...


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> The Palestinians still have 20 percent of ancient Jewish land


How do you know that?


----------



## Indeependent

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians still have 20 percent of ancient Jewish land
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that?
Click to expand...

Genesis, Chapter 10.


----------



## GLASNOST

Indeependent said:


> .... It's amazing how you are too mentally warped to see what are posting and then denying such.


I didn't say any of the things you've claimed.  You are hearing voices that do not exist.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> How many refugees are left from 1948? A few thousand?


In addition to their millions of descendants.




Palestinian right of return - Wikipedia.


----------



## Indeependent

GLASNOST said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... It's amazing how you are too mentally warped to see what are posting and then denying such.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say any of the things you've claimed.  You are hearing voices that do not exist.
> View attachment 462725
Click to expand...

You're psychotic which is why no one else pays attention to you.


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> I hope you can one day visit Israel ??


Starting here.




Life among the ruins: ten days inside the Gaza Strip


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> What the F is your problem with Israel and Jews
> It is 1 percent of the ME


*Israel and its US enablers drive 90% of the violence across the Middle East; why is that, and who gets rich(er)?*




Jim Crow is alive and well in Israel

"For decades, the legal fiction of 'separate but equal' was the mantra that state and local governments, throughout the US, held out to justify the artificial, indeed lawful, separation of tens of millions of Americans on the basis of race and nothing more."

*Israel is a racist state, and that's my problem with my government supporting human rights abuses in Palestine.*


----------



## GLASNOST

Indeependent said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... I suspect many brown shirts had more in common with Zionists ....
> 
> 
> 
> Elaborate with facts...
Click to expand...


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> Israel and its US enablers drive 90% of the violence across the Middle East;* why is that, and who gets rich(er)? *


----------



## GLASNOST

Indeependent said:


> You're psychotic which is why no one else pays attention to you.


That's a fine thing to say to your best fan on this forum.


----------



## georgephillip

Dogmaphobe said:


> he things they teach inbreds in the Madrassas these days








Mandatory Palestine - Wikipedia


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are you blaming the Jews?
> Is it because you're ignorant?
> Or something more?
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's the Jews of Israel who are stealing all the water.
> Moron.
> Maybe you could make more money in Jerusalem?
Click to expand...


*Because it's the Jews of Israel who are stealing all the water.*

You just admitted they aren't the only ones who draw water from the Jordan River, silly twat.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was spotted by satellite by working on and upgrading their Dimonoa plant last week
> 
> 
> 
> "DUBAI, United Arab Emirates (AP) — A secretive Israeli nuclear facility, supposedly at the center of the nation’s undeclared atomic weapons program,* is undergoing what appears to be its biggest construction project in decades,* satellite photos analyzed by The Associated Press show."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dimona is one more in a long line of lies Israel is wrapped in:*
> 
> A soccer field-sized dig, stories deep: Israel expands Dimona nuclear facility
> 
> "With French assistance, Israel began secretly building the nuclear site in the late 1950s in empty desert near Dimona, a city some 90 kilometers (55 miles) south of Jerusalem.
> 
> *"It hid the military purpose of the site for years from America, now Israel’s chief ally, even referring to it as a textile factory"*
Click to expand...


How is the secretive Syrian nuclear facility working out?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> stealing land and water of non-Jews in Palestine?



When did non-Jews get land and water?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many refugees are left from 1948? A few thousand?
> 
> 
> 
> In addition to their millions of descendants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian right of return - Wikipedia.
Click to expand...


*In addition to their millions of descendants. *

Their descendants aren't refugees.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

georgephillip said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> he things they teach inbreds in the Madrassas these days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mandatory Palestine - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

Yes, there was never such a thing as a Palestinian country, and no such thing as a Palestinian people until the latter half of the 20th century.

Glad to have that settled.


----------



## José

The only absolutely non-existent thing is a single drop of semitic blood in the veins of the clowns from Eastern Europe who founded the state of Israel.


----------



## Quasar44

José said:


> The only absolutely non-existent thing is a single drop of semitic blood in the veins of the clowns from Eastern Europe who founded the state of Israel.


I don’t know what your incoherent statement means ??
 Jose lol


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Quasar44*
> I don’t know what your incoherent statement means ??
> Jose lol



No one in his right mind would say the cristian population of Europe are descendants from the semitic peoples who inhabited Palestine just because their new religion originated in Palestine.

This is what european christians and Jews really are:

Natives of Europe who happened to adopt a Middle Eastern religion 2000 years ago.

I know the myth that says Askhenazis came from Palestine is an extremely powerful fable regurgitated by millions of clueless individuals around the world.

But when you leave la la land and comes back to the real world you find that europeans of jewish faith were so scandalously undistinguishable from the rest of the european population that Nazi Germany was forced to create a jewish badge to be able to tell them apart:




As natives of Europe they had 0 right to establish any state in Palestine against the will of the indigenous population.

The Crusader Kingdom of Jerusalem and the state of Israel were completely illegitimate states founded by invaders with no legitimate claim over the land.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

José said:


> The Crusader Kingdom of Jerusalem and the state of Israel were completely illegitimate states founded by invaders with no legitimate claim over the land.



So when are the Muslim invaders all returning to Saudi Arabia?


----------



## José

> Orinally posted by *Toddsterpatriot*
> So when are the Muslim invaders all returning to Saudi Arabia?



Europeans didn't become natives of Palestine when they converted to Christianity.

Europeans didn't become natives of Palestine when they converted to Judaism.

By the same logic, the people who inhabited Palestine (and their descendants) didn't become foreigners in Palestine when they converted to Islam.


----------



## José

This is not a difficult concept to grasp, even mentally retarded people can understand it:

Religious conversion does not have the power to alter your DNA.

Religious conversion does not have the power to alter your place to origin, your ancestral homeland.


----------



## Quasar44

José said:


> Originally posted by *Quasar44*
> I don’t know what your incoherent statement means ??
> Jose lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one in his right mind would say the cristian population of Europe are descendants from the semitic peoples who inhabited Palestine just because their new religion originated in Palestine.
> 
> This is what european christians and Jews really are:
> 
> Natives of Europe who happened to adopt a Middle Eastern religion 2000 years ago.
> 
> I know the myth that says Askhenazis came from Palestine is an extremely powerful fable regurgitated by millions of clueless individuals around the world.
> 
> But when you leave la la land and comes back to the real world you find that europeans of jewish faith were so scandalously undistinguishable from the rest of the european population that Nazi Germany was forced to create a jewish badge to be able to tell them apart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As natives of Europe they had 0 right to establish any state in Palestine against the will of the indigenous population.
> 
> The Crusader Kingdom of Jerusalem and the state of Israel were completely illegitimate states founded by invaders with no legitimate claim over the land.
Click to expand...

You’re a complete ignoramus of History 
A complete dolt


----------



## Quasar44

Jose is a vacuous buffoon


----------



## Quasar44

Ashkenazi Jews have similar DNA to Lebanese etc 
 Yes , it’s true , you have many American Jews who look  Xian white because of intermarriage


----------



## DudleySmith

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the USA NAVY we call that one an accident of war. Please address me as LCDR ----well, --separated ---so former LCDR
> 
> 
> 
> You've never explained why every surviving crew member of Liberty believes Israel's attack was deliberate. What do you know that every eyewitness (victim) of Israel's terrorism doesn't?
> 
> USS Liberty Survivors: Our Story (Video 1989) - IMDb
Click to expand...


If it was deliberate it would have been sunk, period. the fact is the Navy sent in what looked like a civilian freighter into a war zone without notifying the Israeli military of their presence, in a region where your terrorist heroes routinely flew false flags on their ships used in terrorist attacks. You commies have always sucked at propaganda.


----------



## DudleySmith

georgephillip said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really; the first war it was the Czechs who saved them with arms sales, and the French arms in '56 and '67, along with some of their own gear
> 
> 
> 
> *Things changed drastically in 1967 regarding US support for Israel.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRS Report: U.S. Foreign Aid to Israel
> 
> "Israel is the largest cumulative recipient of U.S. foreign assistance since World War II.
> 
> "To date, the United States has provided Israel $142.3 billion (current, or noninflation-adjusted, dollars) in bilateral assistance and missile defense funding.
> 
> "Almost all U.S. bilateral aid to Israel is in the form of military assistance, although from 1971 to 2007 Israel also received significant economic assistance."
Click to expand...


$3 bil a year is chump change, and we get a great deal out of it; it isn't 'free money'. Your fat stupid terrorist gangsters would have all left and went back to Egypt and Syria a long time ago if it weren't for Europeans and Arabs paying them to squat there on the borders.


----------



## DudleySmith

georgephillip said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, so why exactly is Jewish Supremacy worse than Islamo-Nazi supremacy? I nevercease to laugh at commie memes and narratives
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you ever chuckle over the MSM's reluctance to hold the Jewish State to the same human rights standards as Islamic fascists?*
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
Click to expand...


lol I don't care what commie fronts say about Israel; been ther, been to Gaza, been to Syria. been to Egypt, Saudi, Libya, etc. etc. They all suck, except Israel, where they built quite a nice little country whereas Arabs mostly spend a lot of time shooting each other when they're not shooting at their neighbors or school busses in Europe or rolling elderly people in wheelchairs off the decks of cruise ships,, you know, the kind of low life scum you and your ilk admire and gush over.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> f Jews don’t have a nation then we could see a second Holocaust and I am sure you don’t want that
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't want another Holocaust, but I see the connection between mass violence directed towards Jews in general and what some Jews of Israel did on June 8, 1967.
> 
> Do you?*
> View attachment 462712
> USS Liberty: Little-Known Tale Of Betrayal And Cover Up | Countercurrents
> 
> "The lightly-armed intelligence-gathering U.S. ship was under close observation for at least six hours before an air attack began around 2 pm.
> 
> *"The ship was flying a five-by-eight-foot American flag for most of that time. The flag continued to be flown until being shot down and then replaced with an even larger flag.*
> 
> "The attacking jets used cannons, rockets and napalm against this basically defenseless ship.
> 
> *"The attack, consisting of about thirty air sorties over a twenty-five minute period, killed and wounded a number of the crew, caused raging fires, and knocked out the defensive gun mounts and most of the ship’s communication equipment. *
> 
> "The attackers also jammed the ship’s radios on both the U.S. Navy’s tactical and the international maritime distress frequencies.
> 
> "However, due to the actions of a brave radio operator, the ship was able to send a distress call to the U.S. Sixth Fleet over 400 miles away."
Click to expand...


Scene: 1967.  Israel is fighting a war for its very survival against several Arab states.  All the Muslim and nonaligned nations side with the Arabs.  The superpower, the Soviet Union, also sides with the Arabs.

Israel would be alone in this war were it not for its one, true ally, the United States.

Why would Israel deliberately attack its one, lone friend in the world and bring international opprobrium upon themselves?  For what reason?

It was an accident.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

José said:


> This is not a difficult concept to grasp, even mentally retarded people can understand it:
> 
> Religious conversion does not have the power to alter your DNA.
> 
> Religious conversion does not have the power to alter your place to origin, your ancestral homeland.



Almut Nebel's 2001 study, "The Y Chromosome Pool of Jews as Part of the Genetic Landscape of the Middle East" found that, '[T]he Y chromosomes in Palestinian Arabs and Bedouins represent, to a large extent, early lineages derived from the Neolithic inhabitants of the area and additional lineages from more-recent population movements. The early lineages are part of the common chromosome pool shared with Jews. According to our working model, the more-recent migrations were mostly from the ARABIAN PENINSULA [emphasis mine], as is seen in the Arab-specific Eu 10 chromosomes that include the modal haplotypes observed in Palestinians and Bedouins.'


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

José said:


> Originally posted by *Quasar44*
> I don’t know what your incoherent statement means ??
> Jose lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one in his right mind would say the cristian population of Europe are descendants from the semitic peoples who inhabited Palestine just because their new religion originated in Palestine.
> 
> This is what european christians and Jews really are:
> 
> Natives of Europe who happened to adopt a Middle Eastern religion 2000 years ago.
> 
> I know the myth that says Askhenazis came from Palestine is an extremely powerful fable regurgitated by millions of clueless individuals around the world.
> 
> But when you leave la la land and comes back to the real world you find that europeans of jewish faith were so scandalously undistinguishable from the rest of the european population that Nazi Germany was forced to create a jewish badge to be able to tell them apart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As natives of Europe they had 0 right to establish any state in Palestine against the will of the indigenous population.
> 
> The Crusader Kingdom of Jerusalem and the state of Israel were completely illegitimate states founded by invaders with no legitimate claim over the land.
Click to expand...


In the 9th century ME, did the Muslims also have  a difficult time telling the Jewish People apart, when the Abbassid caliph ordered them to wear yellow belts ?


----------



## GLASNOST

José said:


> Religious conversion does not have the power to alter your DNA.


No more than forensic analysts can establish that the skeletal remains of a human are "African-American yet they continue to report it as such.


----------



## GLASNOST

DudleySmith said:


> ...  Gaza, been to Syria. been to Egypt, Saudi, Libya, etc. etc. They all suck, except *Israel, where they built quite a nice little country* ...


So they stole the land from the Arabs to make this "nice little country" you speak of just as the *Nazis were in the process of cleaning up Middle Europe* by stealing the land from the Jews. 

Who was it on this thread who mentioned the similarity between the Zionist and the brown shirts?


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> Tax-free nations are to money hoarders as Israel is to "X"?


*The original Zionists were far more honest about their intentions and tactics in Palestine than their current apologists are; they recognized their dependence on an "Iron Wall" of western bayonets to protect them from the native population:*

"The Iron Wall"

"That is our Arab policy; not what we should be, but what it actually is, whether we admit it or not.  What need, otherwise, of the Balfour Declaration? Or of the Mandate?  
"Their value to us is that outside Power has undertaken to create in the country such conditions of administration and security that if the native population should desire to hinder our work, they will find it impossible. 

            "_And we are all of us ,without any exception, demanding day after day that this outside Power, should carry out this task vigorously and with determination._

*"In this matter there is no difference between our 'militarists' and our 'vegetarians'. Except  that the  first prefer that the iron wall should consist of Jewish soldiers, and the others are content that they should be British." *


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> A damned good observation. I've always maintained that the U.S. _"started down the Mafia path"_ in the wake of WW II but your theory is much more insightful because it includes the groundwork for my own conviction in that it reveals how (and *why*) France and the UK had Weimar in a death grip in the first place.


*Michael Hudson** published a book on this topic in 1972.

It has opened my eyes to how the US uses finance instead of military conquest to maintain its empire:*

https://michael-hudson.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/superimperialism.pdf (P. 3)

"This Treasury-bond standard of international finance has enabled the United States to obtain the largest free lunch ever achieved in history. 

"America has turned the international financial system upside down. 

"Whereas formerly it rested on gold, central bank reserves are now held in the form of U.S. Government IOUs that can be run up without limit. 

*"In effect, America has been buying up Europe, Asia and other regions with paper credit – U.S. Treasury IOUs that it has informed the world it has little intention of ever paying off." *


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> A damned good observation. I've always maintained that the U.S. _"started down the Mafia path"_ in the wake of WW II but your theory is much more insightful because it includes the groundwork for my own conviction in that it reveals how (and *why*) France and the UK had Weimar in a death grip in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> *Michael Hudson** published a book on this topic in 1972.
> 
> It has opened my eyes to how the US uses finance instead of military conquest to maintain its empire:*
> 
> https://michael-hudson.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/superimperialism.pdf (P. 3)
> 
> "This Treasury-bond standard of international finance has enabled the United States to obtain the largest free lunch ever achieved in history.
> 
> "America has turned the international financial system upside down.
> 
> "Whereas formerly it rested on gold, central bank reserves are now held in the form of U.S. Government IOUs that can be run up without limit.
> 
> *"In effect, America has been buying up Europe, Asia and other regions with paper credit – U.S. Treasury IOUs that it has informed the world it has little intention of ever paying off." *
Click to expand...


*"This Treasury-bond standard of international finance has enabled the United States to obtain the largest free lunch ever achieved in history.*

Free lunch? Borrowing money, paying it back with interest sounds like the opposite of a free lunch.

*"In effect, America has been buying up Europe, Asia and other regions with paper credit – U.S. Treasury IOUs that it has informed the world it has little intention of ever paying off." *

The US has never defaulted. Where did your silly Commie, Hudson, get the idea 
the US has no intention of paying off maturing bonds?


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> Yet the U.S. wants the world to focus on the single, non-existent nuclear weapon that Iran doesn't even have.


"(MENWFZ) is a proposed agreement similar to other nuclear-weapon-free zones. 




*"Steps towards the establishment of such a zone began in the 1960s led to a joint declaration by Egypt and Iran in 1974* which resulted in a General Assembly resolution (broadened in 1990 through the Mubarak Initiative to cover all weapons of mass destruction)"

*Iran has been calling for a nuclear- weapons-free zone across the entire Middle East for generations; can you guess how the US and Israel regard that proposition?

Middle East nuclear weapon free zone - Wikipedia*


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> Most of the people who left in 1948 are dead, so any right of return expired with them. Too bad for you. Now go hug your camel, you're feeling sad.





The Jewish State has no right to continue to exist as a racial state that builds distinction between Jew and non-Jew into its citizenship laws. Thousands of non-Jews are still living who were expelled from their homes as children. They and their millions of descendants have a legal and moral right to property that was stolen in 1948.


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> Arabs can't be trusted with nukes, they'll be nuking each other within a week. See car bombs.





How many civilians did Trump kill in drone strikes last year?


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Yawn....fake news, Islamist


"Transcripts of radio communications between Israeli pilots and their controllers indicate the attackers identified the ship as American yet continued the assault. But U.S. and Israeli officials still claim it was a case of mistaken identity."

Liberty Survivors Say US Still Downplays Israel's Attack on Ship


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn....fake news, Islamist
> 
> 
> 
> "Transcripts of radio communications between Israeli pilots and their controllers indicate the attackers identified the ship as American yet continued the assault. But U.S. and Israeli officials still claim it was a case of mistaken identity."
> 
> Liberty Survivors Say US Still Downplays Israel's Attack on Ship
Click to expand...

Yawn...fake news. Do you have anything new to add?


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the people who left in 1948 are dead, so any right of return expired with them. Too bad for you. Now go hug your camel, you're feeling sad.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 462974
> The Jewish State has no right to continue to exist as a racial state that builds distinction between Jew and non-Jew into its citizenship laws. Thousands of non-Jews are still living who were expelled from their homes as children. They and their millions of descendants have a legal and moral right to property that was stolen in 1948.
Click to expand...

You peeps lost, take it like a man. Even other Arabs won't help you/the Pals. In fact, pretty much no country will help you.


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs can't be trusted with nukes, they'll be nuking each other within a week. See car bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 462978
> How many civilians did Trump kill in drone strikes last year?
Click to expand...

Syria is the Syrian government's fault. Do you support Assad?

Iraq is now Iran fault/problem.


----------



## José

*You peeps lost, take it like a man.*






*That's what Apartheid South Africa spent 5 decades telling me 
before being dumped into the garbage can of history. *


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

José said:


> *You peeps lost, take it like a man.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That's what Apartheid South Africa spent 5 decades telling me
> before being dumped into the garbage can of history. *



Were they kicking Arab ass too?


----------



## José

Were they kicking Arab ass too? 




At long last, they did manage to overthrow the racist regime, didn't they?

Hell... they didn't even need to turn 3000 american civilians into peanut butter to do the trick!!


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> "(MENWFZ) is a proposed agreement similar to other nuclear-weapon-free zones. ........
> Iran has been calling for* a nuclear- weapons-free zone across the entire Middle East* for generations;* can you guess how the US and Israel regard that proposition? *


*Shall I?*


----------



## DudleySmith

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn....fake news, Islamist
> 
> 
> 
> "Transcripts of radio communications between Israeli pilots and their controllers indicate the attackers identified the ship as American yet continued the assault. But U.S. and Israeli officials still claim it was a case of mistaken identity."
> 
> Liberty Survivors Say US Still Downplays Israel's Attack on Ship
Click to expand...


More lies and spin; they saw an American flag, which meant nothing in a region noted for terrorists and arms smugglers using false flags on ships all the time, and it was a war zone to boot. All the radio transmissions tell us is that the Commanders back at the base had no evidence it was an American ship from American authorities in the region. No private shipping goes into war zones without prior approval, and neither do military and intelligence vessels, but the Liberty did just that, and paid a price for that mistake.


----------



## DudleySmith

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs can't be trusted with nukes, they'll be nuking each other within a week. See car bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 462978
> How many civilians did Trump kill in drone strikes last year?
Click to expand...


Not nearly enough; there are still Mullahs and terrorists walking around.


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Yawn...fake news. Do you have anything new to add?


Stop lying.




Why did the Heroic Jews kill 34 Americans in international waters?

MAGA?


----------



## GLASNOST

DudleySmith said:


> .... they saw an American flag, which meant nothing ......


In that case, the next time I see an American flag I'll take a pot-shot at whoever's hoisted it.


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> Yet the U.S. wants the world to focus on the single, non-existent nuclear weapon that Iran doesn't even have.








Ratio Juris: Iran, Israel, and Nuclear Weapons


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> but it's the Zionists today who are teaching us that Hitler's most outrageous anti-Semitic prejudices might have been credible


It is hard to ignore how many times throughout history the actions of a relatively small number of (Chosen?) Jews have resulted in the ethnic cleansing of their entire race?

The Mussolini-Jabotinsky Connection: The Hidden Roots of Israel Fascist Past


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> Ratio Juris: Iran, Israel, and Nuclear Weapons


*Give it a rest, G.P.*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn...fake news. Do you have anything new to add?
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the Heroic Jews kill 34 Americans in international waters?
> 
> MAGA?
Click to expand...

I was born in 1980. Why don't you ask me why Islamist hordes conquered Constantinople? I wasn't there. IDK.


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> The message is the same for the Jews as it is for anyone else and _"feeling sorry for yourself"_ or "playing the victim" or concocting "conspiracy theories" is the standard smokescreen of the guilty


*And then there's the potential profits of Gaza beachfront real estate; although, I suspect there isn't much guilt involved in that calculation?*

The Political Economy of Israeli Apartheid and the Specter of Genocide

"Echoing these sentiments, the deputy speaker of the Israeli parliament Moshe Feiglin, a member of Netanyahu’s Likud Party, *urged the Israeli army to kill Palestinians in Gaza** indiscriminately and use every means possible to get them to leave.* 

"'Sinai is not far from Gaza and they can leave. This will be the limit of Israel’s humanitarian efforts,' Feiglin said. 

"'The IDF will conquer the entire Gaza, using all the means necessary to minimize any harm to our soldiers, with no other considerations.'"


----------



## georgephillip

Indeependent said:


> When you Link to actual history we'll have a discussion.
> 99% of the members here already know you're mentally ill.


*Anyone paying attention knows how far to the right the political opinions of Israeli Jews have shifted over the last thirty years; what's your excuse?*

The Political Economy of Israeli Apartheid and the Specter of Genocide

"These calls for ethnic cleansing and genocide are increasing in frequency. 

"The political climate in Israel has continued to shift so sharply to the right in the past few years that a fascist discourse is now palpable in the daily life of the country. 

"In Tel Aviv in August, some of the right-wing protesters who beat leftists demonstrating against the siege of Gaza wore T-shirts bearing neo-Nazi symbols and photos, including T-shirts bearing the slogan 'Good night left side,' a neo-Nazi slogan popular in Europe at rock concerts featuring far-right bands, as a response to the original anti-fascist slogan: 'Good night white pride.'"

*Are you "left side" or "white pride"?*


----------



## georgephillip

Indeependent said:


> So it's *not* absurd to post that Jews are running the world and exterminating Gazans and West Bank Jordanians?


Can you supply links to either of those two claims?


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> *And then there's the potential profits of Gaza beachfront real estate; although, I suspect there isn't much guilt involved in that calculation?*


Well, I've been to Haifa, Tel Aviv and Eilat so they really don't need a new beach but I guess if they acquire the Gaza they can change the name to Aza and build some high-risers, and stock the place with felafel stands and tourist trap shyster souvenir shops.


----------



## DudleySmith

GLASNOST said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... they saw an American flag, which meant nothing ......
> 
> 
> 
> In that case, the next time I see an American flag I'll take a pot-shot at whoever's hoisted it.
Click to expand...


Go ahead. You don't have much reason to live anyway.


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> The main difference is that they now produce an unlimited amount of smoke and possess an inexhaustible number of mirrors.







Not to mention a GDP that dwarfs that of the equal number of non-Jews living under the laws of the Jewish State. I don't see why US taxpayers should continue to underwrite a racist apartheid state with a human rights record inversely proportional to its economic output.

Israel Nominal GDP, 1979 – 2021 | CEIC Data


----------



## GLASNOST

DudleySmith said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... they saw an American flag, which meant nothing ......
> 
> 
> 
> In that case, the next time I see an American flag I'll take a pot-shot at whoever's hoisted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead. You don't have much reason to live anyway.
Click to expand...

I have a good aim. One shot, one dead. It's the guy with the flag you should cry for.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> ..... I don't see why US taxpayers should continue to underwrite a racist apartheid state .....


If you figure it out *please* tell me.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

José said:


> The only absolutely non-existent thing is a single drop of semitic blood in the veins of the clowns from Eastern Europe who founded the state of Israel.


That is a lie tought to inbred Islamic Arabs who have been so damaged by the generations of this determined imbreeding that they don't know any better.

Genetic studies all show that the d.n.a. of the Jewish community arose in what is now Israel.


----------



## georgephillip

Indeependent said:


> Elaborate with facts...


*Zionists and Nazis are fascists, indifferent to popular sovereignty if it runs counter to their authoritarian principles and contempt for the individual.*

When Jews praised Mussolini and supported Nazis: Meet Israel's first fascists

"Like many others in the mid-1920s, Itamar Ben-Avi, the son of Eliezer Ben Yehuda – the reviver of the Hebrew language and the editor of the newspaper Doar Hayom – expressed a liking and even admiration for Mussolini and his actions. 

"Unlike other journalists at the time, he longed for a strong, assertive leader in the Yishuv, and found him in the person of Ze’ev Jabotinsky. 

"Another such person – a novice commentator who began his political and journalistic career in socialist circles and at the newspaper of the left-wing Hapoel Hatza’ir organization, and who was by late 1920s writing a regular column for Doar Hayom, titled 'From the Notebook of a Fascist' – was Abba Ahimeir."


----------



## georgephillip

Indeependent said:


> Genesis, Chapter 10.


What does Hebrew mythology have to do with 21st Century land ownership in Palestine?


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> Zionists and Nazis are fascists....


Indeed they are. I hear Zionist apologist often boasting about Israel as if it were a high-level Democratic nation but believing such nonsense is the same as believing in ... well, I don't know what to call it. 


georgephillip said:


> What does Hebrew* mythology* have to do with  .....


Yes, that's the word.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elaborate with facts...
> 
> 
> 
> *Zionists and Nazis are fascists, indifferent to popular sovereignty if it runs counter to their authoritarian principles and contempt for the individual.*
> 
> When Jews praised Mussolini and supported Nazis: Meet Israel's first fascists
> 
> "Like many others in the mid-1920s, Itamar Ben-Avi, the son of Eliezer Ben Yehuda – the reviver of the Hebrew language and the editor of the newspaper Doar Hayom – expressed a liking and even admiration for Mussolini and his actions.
> 
> "Unlike other journalists at the time, he longed for a strong, assertive leader in the Yishuv, and found him in the person of Ze’ev Jabotinsky.
> 
> "Another such person – a novice commentator who began his political and journalistic career in socialist circles and at the newspaper of the left-wing Hapoel Hatza’ir organization, and who was by late 1920s writing a regular column for Doar Hayom, titled 'From the Notebook of a Fascist' – was Abba Ahimeir."
Click to expand...


When Commies Praised Mussolini and Supported Nazis.....eh comrade?


----------



## Quasar44

DudleySmith said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... they saw an American flag, which meant nothing ......
> 
> 
> 
> In that case, the next time I see an American flag I'll take a pot-shot at whoever's hoisted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead. You don't have much reason to live anyway.
Click to expand...

He is dying with his pace maker and he is an old Nazi bastard


----------



## Indeependent

DudleySmith said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn....fake news, Islamist
> 
> 
> 
> "Transcripts of radio communications between Israeli pilots and their controllers indicate the attackers identified the ship as American yet continued the assault. But U.S. and Israeli officials still claim it was a case of mistaken identity."
> 
> Liberty Survivors Say US Still Downplays Israel's Attack on Ship
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More lies and spin; they saw an American flag, which meant nothing in a region noted for terrorists and arms smugglers using false flags on ships all the time, and it was a war zone to boot. All the radio transmissions tell us is that the Commanders back at the base had no evidence it was an American ship from American authorities in the region. No private shipping goes into war zones without prior approval, and neither do military and intelligence vessels, but the Liberty did just that, and paid a price for that mistake.
Click to expand...

President Lyndon B Johnson didn't want Israel to be conquered but also didn't want Israel to conquer their neighbors.
He butted in and lost a ship.


----------



## Quasar44

It appears the Israelis were concerned that the Russians were ease dropping on American communications and giving away Israeli positions and they had no choice


----------



## Quasar44

The American ship was accidentally leaking Jewish intelligence and that cannot be allowed in war


----------



## DudleySmith

Quasar44 said:


> The American ship was accidentally leaking Jewish intelligence and that cannot be allowed in war



lol like what? the color of the ocean? It was the Navy's fault; LBJ just had to deal with the fallout. They had several channels of communication they could have used. Israeli intel had already tracked a PLO owned freighter that looked pretty much like the Liberty from Italy to  Egypt three days earlier.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> You just admitted they aren't the only ones who draw water from the Jordan River, silly twat.


Wouldn't you be happier in Jerusalem?

Israel incapable of telling truth about water it steals from Palestinians


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> Israel incapable of telling truth about water it steals from Palestinians


Zionism is a terrorist organization that claims to be defending itself but it is the aggressor, putting its neighbours to the sword and then quickly forming its wagons into an ever-increasing circle feigning that Judaism is under attack.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just admitted they aren't the only ones who draw water from the Jordan River, silly twat.
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you be happier in Jerusalem?
> 
> Israel incapable of telling truth about water it steals from Palestinians
Click to expand...


Nah, I'll stay here in Chicago for a while longer.

Palestinians don't have any water, how can it be stolen?


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Their descendants aren't refugees.


Tell the UN.


----------



## georgephillip

Dogmaphobe said:


> Yes, there was never such a thing as a Palestinian country, and no such thing as a Palestinian people until the latter half of the 20th century.


Any legal land owners in Or uh gun?


----------



## georgephillip

José said:


> The only absolutely non-existent thing is a single drop of semitic blood in the veins of the clowns from Eastern Europe who founded the state of Israel.


*It gets complicated_O*




"Nearly all Israeli Jews identify with one of four categories: Haredi (commonly translated as 'ultra-Orthodox'), Dati ('religious'), Masorti ('traditional') or Hiloni ('secular')..."

"Even more fundamentally, these groups disagree on what Jewish identity is mainly about: Most of the ultra-Orthodox say 'being Jewish' is mainly a matter of religion, while secular Jews tend to say it is mainly a matter of ancestry and/or culture."

*No mention of DNA?*

Israel’s Religiously Divided Society


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> So when are the Muslim invaders all returning to Saudi Arabia?


Right after all the Christian invaders leave Chicago and return to Europe.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their descendants aren't refugees.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell the UN.
Click to expand...


Hey, UN, their descendants aren't refugees!!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when are the Muslim invaders all returning to Saudi Arabia?
> 
> 
> 
> Right after all the Christian invaders leave Chicago and return to Europe.
Click to expand...


Why would I return to Europe?
All the Illini Indians are dead.


----------



## georgephillip

DudleySmith said:


> If it was deliberate it would have been sunk, period. the fact is the Navy sent in what looked like a civilian freighter into a war zone without notifying the Israeli military of their presence, i


*It was deliberate according to every surviving eye-witness of Israel's attack; perhaps you're conflating the IDF's proven prowess in killing women and kids with killing American service members?*

USS Liberty Memorial

"After surveilling USS _Liberty_ for more than nine hours with almost hourly aircraft overflights and radar tracking, the air and naval forces of Israel attacked our ship *in international waters* without warning. 

"USS _Liberty_ was identified as a US naval ship by Israeli reconnaissance aircraft nine hours before the attack and continuously tracked by Israeli radar and aircraft thereafter. 

"*Sailing in international waters* at less than five knots, with no offensive armament, our ship was not a military threat to anyone.

"The Israeli forces attacked without warning and without attempting to contact us. 

"Thirty four Americans were killed in the attack and another 174 were wounded."


----------



## georgephillip

DudleySmith said:


> $3 bil a year is chump change, and we get a great deal out of it; it isn't 'free money'.


*You got one right.
It isn't "free" money; it is "US taxpayer" money.
*
MIFTAH - Controversy of US Aid to Israel

"Translated in per capita terms, the total benefit of US aid per Israeli is about US$ 15.000, the total taxpayer cost per Israeli however is closer to US$ 23.000.[2]

"According to Thomas Stauffer, an international oil and finance consultant, much of the US’ aid to Israel is consequential or indirect, and is kept off the government’s budget balance sheet and conventional U.S aid records, thus making it very difficult to put a price tag on the total amount. 

"Furthermore Israel enjoys a 'remarkable' spectrum of ad hoc and special forms of aid, *which for years has cost the American people billions of dollars in lost trade, contracts, jobs, and business ventures in the Middle East.*"


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> $3 bil a year is chump change, and we get a great deal out of it; it isn't 'free money'.
> 
> 
> 
> *You got one right.
> It isn't "free" money; it is "US taxpayer" money.*
> 
> MIFTAH - Controversy of US Aid to Israel
> 
> "Translated in per capita terms, the total benefit of US aid per Israeli is about US$ 15.000, the total taxpayer cost per Israeli however is closer to US$ 23.000.[2]
> 
> "According to Thomas Stauffer, an international oil and finance consultant, much of the US’ aid to Israel is consequential or indirect, and is kept off the government’s budget balance sheet and conventional U.S aid records, thus making it very difficult to put a price tag on the total amount.
> 
> "Furthermore Israel enjoys a 'remarkable' spectrum of ad hoc and special forms of aid, *which for years has cost the American people billions of dollars in lost trade, contracts, jobs, and business ventures in the Middle East.*"
Click to expand...


Plus it pisses off assholes, so that's another benefit.


----------



## irosie91

georgephillip said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> $3 bil a year is chump change, and we get a great deal out of it; it isn't 'free money'.
> 
> 
> 
> *You got one right.
> It isn't "free" money; it is "US taxpayer" money.
> *
> MIFTAH - Controversy of US Aid to Israel
> 
> "Translated in per capita terms, the total benefit of US aid per Israeli is about US$ 15.000, the total taxpayer cost per Israeli however is closer to US$ 23.000.[2]
> 
> "According to Thomas Stauffer, an international oil and finance consultant, much of the US’ aid to Israel is consequential or indirect, and is kept off the government’s budget balance sheet and conventional U.S aid records, thus making it very difficult to put a price tag on the total amount.
> 
> "Furthermore Israel enjoys a 'remarkable' spectrum of ad hoc and special forms of aid, *which for years has cost the American people billions of dollars in lost trade, contracts, jobs, and business ventures in the Middle East.*"
Click to expand...


oh---how do these  "ad hoc and special forms of aid..."   result in   "lost trade, contracts, jobs, and 
business ventures in the Middle East"????


----------



## georgephillip

DudleySmith said:


> lol I don't care what commie fronts say about Israel; been ther, been to Gaza, been to Syria. been to Egypt, Saudi, Libya, etc. etc. They all suck, except Israel, where they built quite a nice little country


*Built courtesy of the US taxpayer.
Israel is a racist, apartheid state that shouldn't be receiving a single cent from any nation which supports human rights.*

US Military Aid to Israel – from Another Perspective

"If Israeli soldiers suspect a Palestinian child of throwing a rock at a settler’s car, they may, under the rules they apply, raid his home in the middle of the night, drag him out of bed, and keep him awake for hours for interrogation without allowing him to call a parent to say where he is. 

"Interrogators often pressure the child to sign the record of his interrogation, written in Hebrew, which most Palestinian children do not understand. 

"And the rules permit security officials to hold him for up to four days without taking him before a judge.

"But if an Israeli child living in a West Bank settlement throws a rock at a Palestinian car, he is legally protected from being interrogated at night by Israeli police, and can have a parent present at the interrogation. 

"The police must notify Israel’s Public Defense Office of the arrest and cannot interrogate the child before the office responds, unlike in the case of a Palestinian child. Israeli authorities can hold him for at most 24 hours before taking him before a judge."


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol I don't care what commie fronts say about Israel; been ther, been to Gaza, been to Syria. been to Egypt, Saudi, Libya, etc. etc. They all suck, except Israel, where they built quite a nice little country
> 
> 
> 
> *Built courtesy of the US taxpayer.
> Israel is a racist, apartheid state that shouldn't be receiving a single cent from any nation which supports human rights.*
> 
> US Military Aid to Israel – from Another Perspective
> 
> "If Israeli soldiers suspect a Palestinian child of throwing a rock at a settler’s car, they may, under the rules they apply, raid his home in the middle of the night, drag him out of bed, and keep him awake for hours for interrogation without allowing him to call a parent to say where he is.
> 
> "Interrogators often pressure the child to sign the record of his interrogation, written in Hebrew, which most Palestinian children do not understand.
> 
> "And the rules permit security officials to hold him for up to four days without taking him before a judge.
> 
> "But if an Israeli child living in a West Bank settlement throws a rock at a Palestinian car, he is legally protected from being interrogated at night by Israeli police, and can have a parent present at the interrogation.
> 
> "The police must notify Israel’s Public Defense Office of the arrest and cannot interrogate the child before the office responds, unlike in the case of a Palestinian child. Israeli authorities can hold him for at most 24 hours before taking him before a judge."
Click to expand...


*Built courtesy of the US taxpayer.* 

Hardly. Their GDP in 2019 was $360 billion.
*
"If Israeli soldiers suspect a Palestinian child of throwing a rock at a settler’s car, they may, under the rules they apply, raid his home in the middle of the night, drag him out of bed, and keep him awake for hours for interrogation without allowing him to call a parent to say where he is.*

You know what that tells me? Don't throw rocks, moron.


----------



## irosie91

ROFLMAO  @  bill van esveld


----------



## georgephillip

Ria_Longhorn said:


> Scene: 1967. Israel is fighting a war for its very survival against several Arab states. All the Muslim and nonaligned nations side with the Arabs. The superpower, the Soviet Union, also sides with the Arabs.


*Israel wasn't fighting for its survival in 1967. It was fighting to steal the remaining 20% of Palestine it failed to grab in 1948.*



"In 1967, Israel absorbed the whole of historical Palestine, as well as additional territory from Egypt and Syria. 

"By the end of the war, Israel had expelled another 300,000 Palestinians from their homes, including 130,000 who were displaced in 1948, and gained territory that was three and a half times its size."

51 years on: How Israel devoured the rest of Palestine.


----------



## irosie91

georgephillip said:


> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scene: 1967. Israel is fighting a war for its very survival against several Arab states. All the Muslim and nonaligned nations side with the Arabs. The superpower, the Soviet Union, also sides with the Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel wasn't fighting for its survival in 1967. It was fighting to steal the remaining 20% of Palestine it failed to grab in 1948.*
> View attachment 463479
> "In 1967, Israel absorbed the whole of historical Palestine, as well as additional territory from Egypt and Syria.
> 
> "By the end of the war, Israel had expelled another 300,000 Palestinians from their homes, including 130,000 who were displaced in 1948, and gained territory that was three and a half times its size."
> 
> 51 years on: How Israel devoured the rest of Palestine.
Click to expand...


gee   Georgie actually believes that  GAMAL ABDEL NASSER was a Mossad Agent !!!!      A JEW IN DISGUISE!!!!!!!.      I have been acquainted with lots of Egytptians since that time----they make no effort to hide their disdain for  "BALESTINIANS"-----but it never occurred to me that the REAL issue was  UAR founder    GAMAL


----------



## georgephillip

Ria_Longhorn said:


> Why would Israel deliberately attack its one, lone friend in the world and bring international opprobrium upon themselves? For what reason?


Liberty may have overheard IDF transmissions that Israel did not want revealed. For example, the mass murder of Egyptian POWs by Israeli forces in the Sinai or orders to invade Syria AFTER the government of that Arab state had withdrawn from the conflict. The only way to find out is a public investigation before all living eyewitnesses die out.


----------



## georgephillip

Ria_Longhorn said:


> It was an accident.


*Every eyewitness/survivor of that deliberate attack by Israel says otherwise; what do you know they don't?*

USS Liberty Memorial

"After surveilling USS _Liberty_ for more than nine hours with almost hourly aircraft overflights and radar tracking, the air and naval forces of Israel attacked our ship in international waters without warning. 

"USS _Liberty_ was identified as a US naval ship by Israeli reconnaissance aircraft nine hours before the attack and continuously tracked by Israeli radar and aircraft thereafter. 

"Sailing in international waters at less than five knots, with no offensive armament, our ship was not a military threat to anyone."


----------



## irosie91

georgephillip said:


> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was an accident.
> 
> 
> 
> *Every eyewitness/survivor of that deliberate attack by Israel says otherwise; what do you know they don't?*
> 
> USS Liberty Memorial
> 
> what I know is  THE NAVY-----accidents abound---especially in arenas of war.   -----sadly----even in war games-----just little circus like demonstrations and even in basic training.    Once the smoke clears-------EVERYONE BLAMES   (that is when I entered the fray)
> 
> "After surveilling USS _Liberty_ for more than nine hours with almost hourly aircraft overflights and radar tracking, the air and naval forces of Israel attacked our ship in international waters without warning.
> 
> "USS _Liberty_ was identified as a US naval ship by Israeli reconnaissance aircraft nine hours before the attack and continuously tracked by Israeli radar and aircraft thereafter.
> 
> "Sailing in international waters at less than five knots, with no offensive armament, our ship was not a military threat to anyone."
Click to expand...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> In 1967, Israel absorbed the whole of historical Palestine,



No such place.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> and gained territory that was three and a half times its size.



And they gave most back.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> José said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only absolutely non-existent thing is a single drop of semitic blood in the veins of the clowns from Eastern Europe who founded the state of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> *It gets complicated_O*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Nearly all Israeli Jews identify with one of four categories: Haredi (commonly translated as 'ultra-Orthodox'), Dati ('religious'), Masorti ('traditional') or Hiloni ('secular')..."
> 
> "Even more fundamentally, these groups disagree on what Jewish identity is mainly about: Most of the ultra-Orthodox say 'being Jewish' is mainly a matter of religion, while secular Jews tend to say it is mainly a matter of ancestry and/or culture."
> 
> *No mention of DNA?*
> 
> Israel’s Religiously Divided Society
Click to expand...

Yes .... well.    Speaking in general terms, Israel and/or Zionism considers you Jewish if you were born of a Jewish mother and (in the case of males) have been circumcised. Males who've already been circumcised and want to convert to Judaism must be ritually re-circumcised by drawing blood from the penis in a mock circumcision formality. However, converts are not eligible for Zionist indulgences unless they have been converted by an *Orthodox* rabbi. There may be one or two exceptions but any road up, a Jew need not have any _*"Semitic DNA"*_  what-so-ever. Judaism is a religion - duh - not a race.


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scene: 1967. Israel is fighting a war for its very survival against several Arab states. All the Muslim and nonaligned nations side with the Arabs. The superpower, the Soviet Union, also sides with the Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel wasn't fighting for its survival in 1967. It was fighting to steal the remaining 20% of Palestine it failed to grab in 1948.*
> View attachment 463479
> "In 1967, Israel absorbed the whole of historical Palestine, as well as additional territory from Egypt and Syria.
> 
> "By the end of the war, Israel had expelled another 300,000 Palestinians from their homes, including 130,000 who were displaced in 1948, and gained territory that was three and a half times its size."
> 
> 51 years on: How Israel devoured the rest of Palestine.
Click to expand...

That map is wrong 
The entire surrounding area ( on all 4 sides ) of Jerusalem is Jewish


----------



## Quasar44

Israel has 100 percent control of Jerusalem


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was an accident.
> 
> 
> 
> *Every eyewitness/survivor of that deliberate attack by Israel says otherwise; what do you know they don't?*
> 
> USS Liberty Memorial
> 
> "After surveilling USS _Liberty_ for more than nine hours with almost hourly aircraft overflights and radar tracking, the air and naval forces of Israel attacked our ship in international waters without warning.
> 
> "USS _Liberty_ was identified as a US naval ship by Israeli reconnaissance aircraft nine hours before the attack and continuously tracked by Israeli radar and aircraft thereafter.
> 
> "Sailing in international waters at less than five knots, with no offensive armament, our ship was not a military threat to anyone."
Click to expand...

Get over it !!
Many decades ago and nobody cares


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The US has never defaulted. Where did your silly Commie, Hudson, get the idea
> the US has no intention of paying off maturing bonds?


*How much do you know about **Herman Kahn**?*

The Hard Fist of American Imperialism | Michael Hudson

"So Herman Kahn comes up to you (Michael Hudson) after the talk and says, 'You actually identified the rip-off perfectly.' 

"And your book starts selling like hotcakes in DC, I guess among people who work for the CIA, and people who work in the military-intelligence apparatus.




"MICHAEL HUDSON: What he said was, 'We’ve pulled off the greatest ripoff in history. We’ve gone way beyond anything that British Empire ever thought of.' 

*"He (Herman Kahn) said, 'That’s a success story. Most people think imperialism is bad; you’ve shown how it’s the greatest success story — we get a free lunch forever!'"*


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Yawn...fake news. Do you have anything new to add?


*There is nothing fake about Israel's deliberate attack on the USS Liberty; why do you feel the need to lie about this historical fact?*

Israel attacks USS Liberty

"Israel later apologized for the attack and offered $6.9 million in compensation, claiming that it had mistaken the _Liberty_ for an Egyptian ship. 

*"However, Liberty survivors, and some former U.S. officials, believe that the attack was deliberate, staged to conceal Israel’s pending seizure of Syria’s Golan Heights, which occurred the next day. *

"The ship’s listening devices would likely have overheard Israeli military communications planning this controversial operation. 

"Captain McGonagle was later awarded the Medal of Honor for his heroic command of the _Liberty_ during and after the attack."


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn...fake news. Do you have anything new to add?
> 
> 
> 
> *There is nothing fake about Israel's deliberate attack on the USS Liberty; why do you feel the need to lie about this historical fact?*
> 
> Israel attacks USS Liberty
> 
> "Israel later apologized for the attack and offered $6.9 million in compensation, claiming that it had mistaken the _Liberty_ for an Egyptian ship.
> 
> *"However, Liberty survivors, and some former U.S. officials, believe that the attack was deliberate, staged to conceal Israel’s pending seizure of Syria’s Golan Heights, which occurred the next day. *
> 
> "The ship’s listening devices would likely have overheard Israeli military communications planning this controversial operation.
> 
> "Captain McGonagle was later awarded the Medal of Honor for his heroic command of the _Liberty_ during and after the attack."
Click to expand...

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Are you bored? IDC

The more radical Islamists suffer the better I feel. Already explained what happened with the Liberty. Do you have dementia?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US has never defaulted. Where did your silly Commie, Hudson, get the idea
> the US has no intention of paying off maturing bonds?
> 
> 
> 
> *How much do you know about **Herman Kahn**?*
> 
> The Hard Fist of American Imperialism | Michael Hudson
> 
> "So Herman Kahn comes up to you (Michael Hudson) after the talk and says, 'You actually identified the rip-off perfectly.'
> 
> "And your book starts selling like hotcakes in DC, I guess among people who work for the CIA, and people who work in the military-intelligence apparatus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "MICHAEL HUDSON: What he said was, 'We’ve pulled off the greatest ripoff in history. We’ve gone way beyond anything that British Empire ever thought of.'
> 
> *"He (Herman Kahn) said, 'That’s a success story. Most people think imperialism is bad; you’ve shown how it’s the greatest success story — we get a free lunch forever!'"*
Click to expand...


*How much do you know about **Herman Kahn**?* 

Is he a commie like your buddy Michael Hudson?


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> You peeps lost, take it like a man. Even other Arabs won't help you/the Pals. In fact, pretty much no country will help you.


This fight has no end.
The Jews of Israel will self-destruct like always.



State of Palestine


----------



## rylah

georgephillip said:


> José said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only absolutely non-existent thing is a single drop of semitic blood in the veins of the clowns from Eastern Europe who founded the state of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> *It gets complicated_O*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Nearly all Israeli Jews identify with one of four categories: Haredi (commonly translated as 'ultra-Orthodox'), Dati ('religious'), Masorti ('traditional') or Hiloni ('secular')..."
> 
> "Even more fundamentally, these groups disagree on what Jewish identity is mainly about: Most of the ultra-Orthodox say 'being Jewish' is mainly a matter of religion, while secular Jews tend to say it is mainly a matter of ancestry and/or culture."
> 
> *No mention of DNA?*
> 
> Israel’s Religiously Divided Society
Click to expand...


The research conclusions are as wrong as they were 8 years ago.
These are artificial divisions as perceived by the West, and neither understood right.

There're actually very scarce fully "secular" Israelis, if at all, by Western definitions.
And it actually has nothing to do with religion...another Western term.

And what DNA has to do with it?
Stop projecting your racist nonesense on others.


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> The more radical Islamists suffer the better I feel. Already explained what happened with the Liberty. Do you have dementia?


What makes you believe the Jews of Israel have the right to murder Americans; are you Chosen?




American Legion Resolution 40 for USS LIBERTY and the 115th Congress - The Arab Daily News


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more radical Islamists suffer the better I feel. Already explained what happened with the Liberty. Do you have dementia?
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you believe the Jews of Israel have the right to murder Americans; are you Chosen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Legion Resolution 40 for USS LIBERTY and the 115th Congress - The Arab Daily News
Click to expand...

I already explained what happened. I won't answer you until you answer me. That is how conversations work.


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You peeps lost, take it like a man. Even other Arabs won't help you/the Pals. In fact, pretty much no country will help you.
> 
> 
> 
> This fight has no end.
> The Jews of Israel will self-destruct like always.
> View attachment 463674
> State of Palestine
Click to expand...

Like I've said before, a people should know when they are beaten. Otherwise, you lock in future generations to misery. And by repeating the same "fight" over and over shows that you have no imagination, and no perception of what the outcome will be every time. Quite sad really.


----------



## Taz

José said:


> *You peeps lost, take it like a man.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That's what Apartheid South Africa spent 5 decades telling me
> before being dumped into the garbage can of history. *


And look what South Africa is today, a no-go zone. Bravo!


----------



## rylah

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more radical Islamists suffer the better I feel. Already explained what happened with the Liberty. Do you have dementia?
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you believe the Jews of Israel have the right to murder Americans; are you Chosen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Legion Resolution 40 for USS LIBERTY and the 115th Congress - The Arab Daily News
Click to expand...


Murder, is when someone intended to be killed without causing any danger,
or being in the vicinity of a conflict.

You're trying to make it as if Israelis intended to attack Americans without any cause,
which is quiet pathetic for a spy ship gathering info in the middle of war,
while the US govt is pressuring Israel on every step.

Israel is a nation too small to be pressured or threatened too much.
And our parents were literally digging graves for themselves at the time

in the middle of Tel-Aviv park...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rylah said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more radical Islamists suffer the better I feel. Already explained what happened with the Liberty. Do you have dementia?
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you believe the Jews of Israel have the right to murder Americans; are you Chosen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Legion Resolution 40 for USS LIBERTY and the 115th Congress - The Arab Daily News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Murder, is when someone intended to be killed without causing any danger,
> or being in the vicinity of a conflict.
> 
> You're trying to make it as if Israelis intended to attack Americans without any cause,
> which is quiet pathetic for a spy ship gathering info in the middle of war,
> while the US govt is pressuring Israel to stop on every step.
> 
> Israel is a nation too small to be pressured or threatened too much.
Click to expand...

He is trolling. Don't engage the Islamist.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> The Hard Fist of American Imperialism | Michael Hudson
> "He (Herman Kahn) said, 'That’s a success story. *Most people think imperialism is bad; you’ve shown how it’s the greatest success story* ... '"


Well, yes. Of course. The problem is knowing whose success is it? Nazism was magnificent for the leaders of the Third Reich. The Khmer Rouge was a dream come true for Pol Pot. And the Soviet Union was wonderful for the Communist big wigs.


----------



## DudleySmith

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn...fake news. Do you have anything new to add?
> 
> 
> 
> *There is nothing fake about Israel's deliberate attack on the USS Liberty; why do you feel the need to lie about this historical fact?*
> 
> Israel attacks USS Liberty
> 
> "Israel later apologized for the attack and offered $6.9 million in compensation, claiming that it had mistaken the _Liberty_ for an Egyptian ship.
> 
> *"However, Liberty survivors, and some former U.S. officials, believe that the attack was deliberate, staged to conceal Israel’s pending seizure of Syria’s Golan Heights, which occurred the next day. *
> 
> "The ship’s listening devices would likely have overheard Israeli military communications planning this controversial operation.
> 
> "Captain McGonagle was later awarded the Medal of Honor for his heroic command of the _Liberty_ during and after the attack."
Click to expand...


lol @ poor Georgie, stuck with loads of commie rubbish that isn't even defended by his Pravda masters who invented it in decades. He just can't learn new rubbish, too many  years stuck with peddling the old rubbish.


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> Syria is the Syrian government's fault. Do you support Assad?


No, just like I don't support Trump, Biden, Bush, Obama, or Clinton. Syria was destroyed by the US invasion/occupation of Iraq and it was not accidental.




Foreign involvement in the Syrian civil war


----------



## DudleySmith

Taz said:


> José said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You peeps lost, take it like a man.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That's what Apartheid South Africa spent 5 decades telling me
> before being dumped into the garbage can of history. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look what South Africa is today, a no-go zone. Bravo!
Click to expand...


They're still murdering the few whites left who beleived the commie scum weren't violent murdering scum and stayed on to help the Bishop's and Mandela's vermin 'Party' build a nation, only to find the animals actually love gangster ridden slums and high crime rates, and wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> Shall I?


Hypocrisy is too tame a word to use when trying to understand why the only country on the planet to use nuclear weapons against largely civilian targets feels entitled to lecture Iran on the morality of nuclear policy?




Bombing of Hiroshima and Nagasaki


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shall I?
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrisy is too tame a word to use when trying to understand why the only country on the planet to use nuclear weapons against largely civilian targets feels entitled to lecture Iran on the morality of nuclear policy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bombing of Hiroshima and Nagasaki
Click to expand...


Fuck Iran and fuck you too.


----------



## georgephillip

DudleySmith said:


> More lies and spin; they saw an American flag, which meant nothing in a region noted for terrorists and arms smugglers using false flags on ships all the time, and it was a war zone to boot. All the radio transmissions tell us is that the Commanders back at the base had no evidence it was an American ship from A


"The Medal of Honor awarded to Liberty's skipper, Capt. William McGonagle, was presented in a private ceremony at the Washington Navy Yard by Navy Secretary Paul Ignatius -- not at the White House by President Johnson. 

"(At the time of the presentation, wrote James Scott, author of "The Attack on The Liberty," J*ohnson was in the East Room overseeing the graduation of the Capitol Page School.)"

Liberty Survivors Say US Still Downplays Israel's Attack on Ship*


----------



## georgephillip

DudleySmith said:


> Not nearly enough; there are still Mullahs and terrorists walking around.


What percentage of Muslim women and children murdered, maimed, or displaced by US weapons have been Mullahs or terrorists?


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shall I?
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrisy is too tame a word to use when trying to understand why the only country on the planet to use nuclear weapons against largely civilian targets feels entitled to lecture Iran on the morality of nuclear policy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bombing of Hiroshima and Nagasaki
Click to expand...

Where do you live ??
Are you a 1960s hippie who never grew up or a radical leftist or what ??


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syria is the Syrian government's fault. Do you support Assad?
> 
> 
> 
> No, just like I don't support Trump, Biden, Bush, Obama, or Clinton. Syria was destroyed by the US invasion/occupation of Iraq and it was not accidental.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foreign involvement in the Syrian civil war
Click to expand...

You come to Israel with such hate and they will use your bones as target practice


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not nearly enough; there are still Mullahs and terrorists walking around.
> 
> 
> 
> What percentage of Muslim women and children murdered, maimed, or displaced by US weapons have been Mullahs or terrorists?
Click to expand...

What % are raped and murdered by Mullahs and girls aren’t allowed to go to school past the age of 8. Great ideology....


----------



## GLASNOST

DudleySmith said:


> lol @ poor Georgie, stuck with loads of commie rubbish that isn't even defended by his Pravda masters who invented it in decades. He just can't learn new rubbish, too many  years stuck with peddling the old rubbish.


Absurd comments as these are flagrant proof of selective, voluntary ignorance. But your ignorance is the calculated indoctrination of the American pseudo-educational system. *TWO CHOICES - TWO EXTREMES *that's all you've got._ "If it ain't white it must be black"_. _"With us or against us"_. *"If you don't agree with the U.S. then you must be a Communist."* What twaddle!  And to think that you numbskulls are allowed to vote for the leader of your country. But I guess that says it all.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> ... Syria was destroyed by the US invasion/occupation of Iraq and it was not accidental...


*"Intentional"* is the word you are looking for.



georgephillip said:


> *Hypocrisy is too tame a word *to use when trying to understand why the only country on the planet to use nuclear weapons against largely civilian targets feels entitled to lecture Iran on the morality of nuclear policy*?*


A question is not a question if you already know the answer.


----------



## rylah

GLASNOST said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> José said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only absolutely non-existent thing is a single drop of semitic blood in the veins of the clowns from Eastern Europe who founded the state of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> *It gets complicated_O*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Nearly all Israeli Jews identify with one of four categories: Haredi (commonly translated as 'ultra-Orthodox'), Dati ('religious'), Masorti ('traditional') or Hiloni ('secular')..."
> 
> "Even more fundamentally, these groups disagree on what Jewish identity is mainly about: Most of the ultra-Orthodox say 'being Jewish' is mainly a matter of religion, while secular Jews tend to say it is mainly a matter of ancestry and/or culture."
> 
> *No mention of DNA?*
> 
> Israel’s Religiously Divided Society
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes .... well.    Speaking in general terms, Israel and/or Zionism considers you Jewish if you were born of a Jewish mother and (in the case of males) have been circumcised. Males who've already been circumcised and want to convert to Judaism must be ritually re-circumcised by drawing blood from the penis in a mock circumcision formality. However, converts are not eligible for Zionist indulgences unless they have been converted by an *Orthodox* rabbi. There may be one or two exceptions but any road up, a Jew need not have any _*"Semitic DNA"*_  what-so-ever. Judaism is a religion - duh - not a race.
Click to expand...

You're confused and projecting modern Western terminology on an ancient culture.
There's no such thing as "Semitic DNA".
'Semitic' is a linguistic cultural term.

Religion, also a Western term under which the West categorized Jewish culture.
As well as 'Judaism', but nowhere is it mentioned in Torah.

So is 'race'.

You folks in the West have religions and races,
and here you're simply projecting your theories of blood purity on Judaism,
which is not there. King David A"H was a grandson of the first convert, our royal line.

If for you that's not "clean" enough...who's problem is that?
For all I care since Khan all your Czars are basically Mongols, and that changes what?


----------



## GLASNOST

rylah said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes .... well.    Speaking in general terms, Israel and/or Zionism considers you Jewish if you were born of a Jewish mother and (in the case of males) have been circumcised. Males who've already been circumcised and want to convert to Judaism must be ritually re-circumcised by drawing blood from the penis in a mock circumcision formality. However, converts are not eligible for Zionist indulgences unless they have been converted by an *Orthodox* rabbi. There may be one or two exceptions but any road up, a Jew need not have any _*"Semitic DNA"*_  what-so-ever. Judaism is a religion - duh - not a race.
> 
> 
> 
> You're confused and projecting modern Western terminology on an ancient culture.
> There's no such thing as "Semitic DNA".
> 'Semitic' is a linguistic cultural term.
> 
> Religion, also a Western term under which the West categorized Jewish culture.
> As well as 'Judaism', but nowhere is it mentioned in Torah.
> 
> So is 'race'.
> 
> You folks in the West have religions and races,
> and here you're simply projecting your theories of blood purity on Judaism,
> which is not there. King David A"H was a grandson of the first convert, our royal line.
> 
> If for you that's not "clean" enough...who's problem is that?
> For all I care since Khan all your Czars are basically Mongols, and that changes what?
Click to expand...

Maybe you don't know how to read .... or your English sucks.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> ... Syria was destroyed by the US invasion/occupation of Iraq and it was not accidental...


*"Intentional"* is the word you are looking for.



georgephillip said:


> *Hypocrisy is too tame a word *to use when trying to understand why the only country on the planet to use nuclear weapons against largely civilian targets feels entitled to lecture Iran on the morality of nuclear policy*?*


A question is not a question if you already know the answer.


----------



## rylah

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was called Judea and now it’s back in my peoples hands. So yes in 1947 Israel was formed. There is nothing to wipe out. No such thing as Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was formed in 1947 because the UN violated its own Charter by not calling for a national election in PALESTINE. Instead it awarded Jews (including thousands of illegal immigrants) 55% of the land of PALESTINE.
> 
> There were twice as many non-Jews as Jews living in PALESTINE at that time; can you figure out which side would have won at the polls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews were kicked out of neighboring countries as Islam started getting more radical. Millions ventured into an undeveloped wasteland and built a country on the ground of their ancient homeland. Now the Islamists want it because why? Because it's Jews. If it were Muslims running Israel no one would say shit. Lebanon treats Palestinians terribly and no one cares as it's Muslim on Muslim actions.
> 
> 
> By your thinking we should give America back to Native Americans and South America should go back to Inca, Maya and Aztec tribes. Istanbul should be returned to the Christians and so on....you live in a fantasy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Jews began leaving the Arab world in 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973.*
Click to expand...


Really, so the Jews from Yemen who crossed the entire desert by foot for fear of being forced to convert by the authorities, and then leaving for Israel upon rumors of return in 1881, even before the first official Zionist immigration, doesn't count?

Why would you need to hide that?
To sell us how you treated us well?
No one buys that except for Arabs themselves.


----------



## rylah

GLASNOST said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes .... well.    Speaking in general terms, Israel and/or Zionism considers you Jewish if you were born of a Jewish mother and (in the case of males) have been circumcised. Males who've already been circumcised and want to convert to Judaism must be ritually re-circumcised by drawing blood from the penis in a mock circumcision formality. However, converts are not eligible for Zionist indulgences unless they have been converted by an *Orthodox* rabbi. There may be one or two exceptions but any road up, a Jew need not have any _*"Semitic DNA"*_  what-so-ever. Judaism is a religion - duh - not a race.
> 
> 
> 
> You're confused and projecting modern Western terminology on an ancient culture.
> There's no such thing as "Semitic DNA".
> 'Semitic' is a linguistic cultural term.
> 
> Religion, also a Western term under which the West categorized Jewish culture.
> As well as 'Judaism', but nowhere is it mentioned in Torah.
> 
> So is 'race'.
> 
> You folks in the West have religions and races,
> and here you're simply projecting your theories of blood purity on Judaism,
> which is not there. King David A"H was a grandson of the first convert, our royal line.
> 
> If for you that's not "clean" enough...who's problem is that?
> For all I care since Khan all your Czars are basically Mongols, and that changes what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you don't know how to read .... or your English sucks.
Click to expand...


Is that your entire argument?
And I sincerely hoped you were one of those Russians capable of an intelligent discussion.


----------



## GLASNOST

rylah said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes .... well.    Speaking in general terms, Israel and/or Zionism considers you Jewish if you were born of a Jewish mother and (in the case of males) have been circumcised. Males who've already been circumcised and want to convert to Judaism must be ritually re-circumcised by drawing blood from the penis in a mock circumcision formality. However, converts are not eligible for Zionist indulgences unless they have been converted by an *Orthodox* rabbi. There may be one or two exceptions but any road up, a Jew need not have any _*"Semitic DNA"*_  what-so-ever. Judaism is a religion - duh - not a race.
> 
> 
> 
> You're confused and projecting modern Western terminology on an ancient culture.
> There's no such thing as "Semitic DNA".
> 'Semitic' is a linguistic cultural term.
> 
> Religion, also a Western term under which the West categorized Jewish culture.
> As well as 'Judaism', but nowhere is it mentioned in Torah.
> 
> So is 'race'.
> 
> You folks in the West have religions and races,
> and here you're simply projecting your theories of blood purity on Judaism,
> which is not there. King David A"H was a grandson of the first convert, our royal line.
> 
> If for you that's not "clean" enough...who's problem is that?
> For all I care since Khan all your Czars are basically Mongols, and that changes what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you don't know how to read .... or your English sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that your entire argument?
> And I sincerely hoped you were one of those Russians capable of an intelligent discussion.
Click to expand...

If you can't read or don't understand English then learn it before you reply to something you *think* I said.


----------



## rylah

GLASNOST said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes .... well.    Speaking in general terms, Israel and/or Zionism considers you Jewish if you were born of a Jewish mother and (in the case of males) have been circumcised. Males who've already been circumcised and want to convert to Judaism must be ritually re-circumcised by drawing blood from the penis in a mock circumcision formality. However, converts are not eligible for Zionist indulgences unless they have been converted by an *Orthodox* rabbi. There may be one or two exceptions but any road up, a Jew need not have any _*"Semitic DNA"*_  what-so-ever. Judaism is a religion - duh - not a race.
> 
> 
> 
> You're confused and projecting modern Western terminology on an ancient culture.
> There's no such thing as "Semitic DNA".
> 'Semitic' is a linguistic cultural term.
> 
> Religion, also a Western term under which the West categorized Jewish culture.
> As well as 'Judaism', but nowhere is it mentioned in Torah.
> 
> So is 'race'.
> 
> You folks in the West have religions and races,
> and here you're simply projecting your theories of blood purity on Judaism,
> which is not there. King David A"H was a grandson of the first convert, our royal line.
> 
> If for you that's not "clean" enough...who's problem is that?
> For all I care since Khan all your Czars are basically Mongols, and that changes what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you don't know how to read .... or your English sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that your entire argument?
> And I sincerely hoped you were one of those Russians capable of an intelligent discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can't read or don't understand English then learn it before you reply to something you *think* I said.
Click to expand...


You've made up a term,
I explained how it was self contradictory.

Since then all you have is "I was not understood"...
quiet lame of an argument to base the entire theory.


----------



## GLASNOST

rylah said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes .... well.    Speaking in general terms, Israel and/or Zionism considers you Jewish if you were born of a Jewish mother and (in the case of males) have been circumcised. Males who've already been circumcised and want to convert to Judaism must be ritually re-circumcised by drawing blood from the penis in a mock circumcision formality. However, converts are not eligible for Zionist indulgences unless they have been converted by an *Orthodox* rabbi. There may be one or two exceptions but any road up, a Jew need not have any _*"Semitic DNA"*_  what-so-ever. Judaism is a religion - duh - not a race.
> 
> 
> 
> You're confused and projecting modern Western terminology on an ancient culture.
> There's no such thing as "Semitic DNA".
> 'Semitic' is a linguistic cultural term.
> 
> Religion, also a Western term under which the West categorized Jewish culture.
> As well as 'Judaism', but nowhere is it mentioned in Torah.
> 
> So is 'race'.
> 
> You folks in the West have religions and races,
> and here you're simply projecting your theories of blood purity on Judaism,
> which is not there. King David A"H was a grandson of the first convert, our royal line.
> 
> If for you that's not "clean" enough...who's problem is that?
> For all I care since Khan all your Czars are basically Mongols, and that changes what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you don't know how to read .... or your English sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that your entire argument?
> And I sincerely hoped you were one of those Russians capable of an intelligent discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can't read or don't understand English then learn it before you reply to something you *think* I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've made up a term,
> I explained how it was self contradictory.
> 
> Since then all you have is "I was not understood"...
> quiet lame of an argument to base the entire theory.
Click to expand...

I *"made up"* no term. It is your lack of English comprehension that sucks.  Or maybe you're just an idiot with a chip on your shoulder looking for trouble?


----------



## rylah

GLASNOST said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes .... well.    Speaking in general terms, Israel and/or Zionism considers you Jewish if you were born of a Jewish mother and (in the case of males) have been circumcised. Males who've already been circumcised and want to convert to Judaism must be ritually re-circumcised by drawing blood from the penis in a mock circumcision formality. However, converts are not eligible for Zionist indulgences unless they have been converted by an *Orthodox* rabbi. There may be one or two exceptions but any road up, a Jew need not have any _*"Semitic DNA"*_  what-so-ever. Judaism is a religion - duh - not a race.
> 
> 
> 
> You're confused and projecting modern Western terminology on an ancient culture.
> There's no such thing as "Semitic DNA".
> 'Semitic' is a linguistic cultural term.
> 
> Religion, also a Western term under which the West categorized Jewish culture.
> As well as 'Judaism', but nowhere is it mentioned in Torah.
> 
> So is 'race'.
> 
> You folks in the West have religions and races,
> and here you're simply projecting your theories of blood purity on Judaism,
> which is not there. King David A"H was a grandson of the first convert, our royal line.
> 
> If for you that's not "clean" enough...who's problem is that?
> For all I care since Khan all your Czars are basically Mongols, and that changes what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you don't know how to read .... or your English sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that your entire argument?
> And I sincerely hoped you were one of those Russians capable of an intelligent discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can't read or don't understand English then learn it before you reply to something you *think* I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've made up a term,
> I explained how it was self contradictory.
> 
> Since then all you have is "I was not understood"...
> quiet lame of an argument to base the entire theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I *"made up"* no term. It is your lack of English comprehension that sucks.  Or maybe you're just an idiot with a chip on your shoulder looking for trouble?
Click to expand...


Wanna give me the scientific definition of so called "Semitic DNA"?
Tell me when you find something supporting your made up nonesense.


----------



## GLASNOST

rylah said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes .... well.    Speaking in general terms, Israel and/or Zionism considers you Jewish if you were born of a Jewish mother and (in the case of males) have been circumcised. Males who've already been circumcised and want to convert to Judaism must be ritually re-circumcised by drawing blood from the penis in a mock circumcision formality. However, converts are not eligible for Zionist indulgences unless they have been converted by an *Orthodox* rabbi. There may be one or two exceptions but any road up, a Jew need not have any _*"Semitic DNA"*_  what-so-ever. Judaism is a religion - duh - not a race.
> 
> 
> 
> You're confused and projecting modern Western terminology on an ancient culture.
> There's no such thing as "Semitic DNA".
> 'Semitic' is a linguistic cultural term.
> 
> Religion, also a Western term under which the West categorized Jewish culture.
> As well as 'Judaism', but nowhere is it mentioned in Torah.
> 
> So is 'race'.
> 
> You folks in the West have religions and races,
> and here you're simply projecting your theories of blood purity on Judaism,
> which is not there. King David A"H was a grandson of the first convert, our royal line.
> 
> If for you that's not "clean" enough...who's problem is that?
> For all I care since Khan all your Czars are basically Mongols, and that changes what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you don't know how to read .... or your English sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that your entire argument?
> And I sincerely hoped you were one of those Russians capable of an intelligent discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can't read or don't understand English then learn it before you reply to something you *think* I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've made up a term,
> I explained how it was self contradictory.
> 
> Since then all you have is "I was not understood"...
> quiet lame of an argument to base the entire theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I *"made up"* no term. It is your lack of English comprehension that sucks.  Or maybe you're just an idiot with a chip on your shoulder looking for trouble?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wanna give me the scientific definition of so called "Semitic DNA"?
> Tell me when you find something supporting your made up nonesense.
Click to expand...

"Wanna"? Is that English?

Ok, Bonzo, I'll play a round of your silly game. Let us  test your reading comprhension: What do you derive from this paraphrase?

*"Semitic DNA"* . Judaism is a religion - duh - not a race.


----------



## rylah

GLASNOST said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes .... well.    Speaking in general terms, Israel and/or Zionism considers you Jewish if you were born of a Jewish mother and (in the case of males) have been circumcised. Males who've already been circumcised and want to convert to Judaism must be ritually re-circumcised by drawing blood from the penis in a mock circumcision formality. However, converts are not eligible for Zionist indulgences unless they have been converted by an *Orthodox* rabbi. There may be one or two exceptions but any road up, a Jew need not have any _*"Semitic DNA"*_  what-so-ever. Judaism is a religion - duh - not a race.
> 
> 
> 
> You're confused and projecting modern Western terminology on an ancient culture.
> There's no such thing as "Semitic DNA".
> 'Semitic' is a linguistic cultural term.
> 
> Religion, also a Western term under which the West categorized Jewish culture.
> As well as 'Judaism', but nowhere is it mentioned in Torah.
> 
> So is 'race'.
> 
> You folks in the West have religions and races,
> and here you're simply projecting your theories of blood purity on Judaism,
> which is not there. King David A"H was a grandson of the first convert, our royal line.
> 
> If for you that's not "clean" enough...who's problem is that?
> For all I care since Khan all your Czars are basically Mongols, and that changes what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you don't know how to read .... or your English sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that your entire argument?
> And I sincerely hoped you were one of those Russians capable of an intelligent discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can't read or don't understand English then learn it before you reply to something you *think* I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've made up a term,
> I explained how it was self contradictory.
> 
> Since then all you have is "I was not understood"...
> quiet lame of an argument to base the entire theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I *"made up"* no term. It is your lack of English comprehension that sucks.  Or maybe you're just an idiot with a chip on your shoulder looking for trouble?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wanna give me the scientific definition of so called "Semitic DNA"?
> Tell me when you find something supporting your made up nonesense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Wanna"? Is that English?
> 
> Ok, Bonzo, I'll play a round of your silly game. Let us  test your reading comprhension: What do you derive from this paraphrase?
> 
> *"Semitic DNA"*. Judaism is a religion - duh - not a race.
Click to expand...


Silly game? I've explained how the statements including the terms self contradictory.

It's the 3rd post I'm asking you to back up anything you say,
and you keep coming back at me asking for my interpretation.

And you are to talk about the American "pseudo-education"??
How are you less ignorant than the average American?

One thing is Zadornof jokes,
another to actually stop and think 
why such a supposedly educated nation
would so pathetically laugh at ridiculing Americans...


----------



## GLASNOST

rylah said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes .... well.    Speaking in general terms, Israel and/or Zionism considers you Jewish if you were born of a Jewish mother and (in the case of males) have been circumcised. Males who've already been circumcised and want to convert to Judaism must be ritually re-circumcised by drawing blood from the penis in a mock circumcision formality. However, converts are not eligible for Zionist indulgences unless they have been converted by an *Orthodox* rabbi. There may be one or two exceptions but any road up, a Jew need not have any _*"Semitic DNA"*_  what-so-ever. Judaism is a religion - duh - not a race.
> 
> 
> 
> You're confused and projecting modern Western terminology on an ancient culture.
> There's no such thing as "Semitic DNA".
> 'Semitic' is a linguistic cultural term.
> 
> Religion, also a Western term under which the West categorized Jewish culture.
> As well as 'Judaism', but nowhere is it mentioned in Torah.
> 
> So is 'race'.
> 
> You folks in the West have religions and races,
> and here you're simply projecting your theories of blood purity on Judaism,
> which is not there. King David A"H was a grandson of the first convert, our royal line.
> 
> If for you that's not "clean" enough...who's problem is that?
> For all I care since Khan all your Czars are basically Mongols, and that changes what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you don't know how to read .... or your English sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that your entire argument?
> And I sincerely hoped you were one of those Russians capable of an intelligent discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can't read or don't understand English then learn it before you reply to something you *think* I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've made up a term,
> I explained how it was self contradictory.
> 
> Since then all you have is "I was not understood"...
> quiet lame of an argument to base the entire theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I *"made up"* no term. It is your lack of English comprehension that sucks.  Or maybe you're just an idiot with a chip on your shoulder looking for trouble?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wanna give me the scientific definition of so called "Semitic DNA"?
> Tell me when you find something supporting your made up nonesense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Wanna"? Is that English?
> 
> Ok, Bonzo, I'll play a round of your silly game. Let us  test your reading comprhension: What do you derive from this paraphrase?
> 
> *"Semitic DNA"*. Judaism is a religion - duh - not a race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silly game? I've explained how the statements including the terms self contradictory.
> 
> It's the 3rd post I'm asking you to back up anything you say,
> and you keep coming back at me asking for my interpretation.
> 
> And you are to talk about the American "pseudo-education"??
> How are you less ignorant than the average American?
> 
> One thing is Zadornof jokes,
> another to actually stop and think
> why such a supposedly educated nation
> would so pathetically laugh at ridiculing Americans...
Click to expand...

I have offered you ample response for you to see that you have not understood what was written. You are an excellent example of an absurd voluntary imbecile.


----------



## Mindful

GLASNOST said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes .... well.    Speaking in general terms, Israel and/or Zionism considers you Jewish if you were born of a Jewish mother and (in the case of males) have been circumcised. Males who've already been circumcised and want to convert to Judaism must be ritually re-circumcised by drawing blood from the penis in a mock circumcision formality. However, converts are not eligible for Zionist indulgences unless they have been converted by an *Orthodox* rabbi. There may be one or two exceptions but any road up, a Jew need not have any _*"Semitic DNA"*_  what-so-ever. Judaism is a religion - duh - not a race.
> 
> 
> 
> You're confused and projecting modern Western terminology on an ancient culture.
> There's no such thing as "Semitic DNA".
> 'Semitic' is a linguistic cultural term.
> 
> Religion, also a Western term under which the West categorized Jewish culture.
> As well as 'Judaism', but nowhere is it mentioned in Torah.
> 
> So is 'race'.
> 
> You folks in the West have religions and races,
> and here you're simply projecting your theories of blood purity on Judaism,
> which is not there. King David A"H was a grandson of the first convert, our royal line.
> 
> If for you that's not "clean" enough...who's problem is that?
> For all I care since Khan all your Czars are basically Mongols, and that changes what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you don't know how to read .... or your English sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that your entire argument?
> And I sincerely hoped you were one of those Russians capable of an intelligent discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can't read or don't understand English then learn it before you reply to something you *think* I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've made up a term,
> I explained how it was self contradictory.
> 
> Since then all you have is "I was not understood"...
> quiet lame of an argument to base the entire theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I *"made up"* no term. It is your lack of English comprehension that sucks.  Or maybe you're just an idiot with a chip on your shoulder looking for trouble?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wanna give me the scientific definition of so called "Semitic DNA"?
> Tell me when you find something supporting your made up nonesense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Wanna"? Is that English?
> 
> Ok, Bonzo, I'll play a round of your silly game. Let us  test your reading comprhension: What do you derive from this paraphrase?
> 
> *"Semitic DNA"*. Judaism is a religion - duh - not a race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silly game? I've explained how the statements including the terms self contradictory.
> 
> It's the 3rd post I'm asking you to back up anything you say,
> and you keep coming back at me asking for my interpretation.
> 
> And you are to talk about the American "pseudo-education"??
> How are you less ignorant than the average American?
> 
> One thing is Zadornof jokes,
> another to actually stop and think
> why such a supposedly educated nation
> would so pathetically laugh at ridiculing Americans...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have offered you ample response for you to see that you have not understood what was written. You are an excellent example of an absurd voluntary imbecile.
Click to expand...


No he’s not.

You are.

Deliberately obtuse.


----------



## GLASNOST

Mindful said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes .... well.    Speaking in general terms, Israel and/or Zionism considers you Jewish if you were born of a Jewish mother and (in the case of males) have been circumcised. Males who've already been circumcised and want to convert to Judaism must be ritually re-circumcised by drawing blood from the penis in a mock circumcision formality. However, converts are not eligible for Zionist indulgences unless they have been converted by an *Orthodox* rabbi. There may be one or two exceptions but any road up, a Jew need not have any _*"Semitic DNA"*_  what-so-ever. Judaism is a religion - duh - not a race.
> 
> 
> 
> You're confused and projecting modern Western terminology on an ancient culture.
> There's no such thing as "Semitic DNA".
> 'Semitic' is a linguistic cultural term.
> 
> Religion, also a Western term under which the West categorized Jewish culture.
> As well as 'Judaism', but nowhere is it mentioned in Torah.
> 
> So is 'race'.
> 
> You folks in the West have religions and races,
> and here you're simply projecting your theories of blood purity on Judaism,
> which is not there. King David A"H was a grandson of the first convert, our royal line.
> 
> If for you that's not "clean" enough...who's problem is that?
> For all I care since Khan all your Czars are basically Mongols, and that changes what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you don't know how to read .... or your English sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that your entire argument?
> And I sincerely hoped you were one of those Russians capable of an intelligent discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can't read or don't understand English then learn it before you reply to something you *think* I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've made up a term,
> I explained how it was self contradictory.
> 
> Since then all you have is "I was not understood"...
> quiet lame of an argument to base the entire theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I *"made up"* no term. It is your lack of English comprehension that sucks.  Or maybe you're just an idiot with a chip on your shoulder looking for trouble?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wanna give me the scientific definition of so called "Semitic DNA"?
> Tell me when you find something supporting your made up nonesense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Wanna"? Is that English?
> 
> Ok, Bonzo, I'll play a round of your silly game. Let us  test your reading comprhension: What do you derive from this paraphrase?
> 
> *"Semitic DNA"*. Judaism is a religion - duh - not a race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silly game? I've explained how the statements including the terms self contradictory.
> 
> It's the 3rd post I'm asking you to back up anything you say,
> and you keep coming back at me asking for my interpretation.
> 
> And you are to talk about the American "pseudo-education"??
> How are you less ignorant than the average American?
> 
> One thing is Zadornof jokes,
> another to actually stop and think
> why such a supposedly educated nation
> would so pathetically laugh at ridiculing Americans...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have offered you ample response for you to see that you have not understood what was written. You are an excellent example of an absurd voluntary imbecile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deliberately obtuse.
Click to expand...

Now? Yes.


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not nearly enough; there are still Mullahs and terrorists walking around.
> 
> 
> 
> What percentage of Muslim women and children murdered, maimed, or displaced by US weapons have been Mullahs or terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What % are raped and murdered by Mullahs and girls aren’t allowed to go to school past the age of 8. Great ideology....
Click to expand...


What a stupid lie.


----------



## surada

rylah said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was called Judea and now it’s back in my peoples hands. So yes in 1947 Israel was formed. There is nothing to wipe out. No such thing as Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was formed in 1947 because the UN violated its own Charter by not calling for a national election in PALESTINE. Instead it awarded Jews (including thousands of illegal immigrants) 55% of the land of PALESTINE.
> 
> There were twice as many non-Jews as Jews living in PALESTINE at that time; can you figure out which side would have won at the polls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews were kicked out of neighboring countries as Islam started getting more radical. Millions ventured into an undeveloped wasteland and built a country on the ground of their ancient homeland. Now the Islamists want it because why? Because it's Jews. If it were Muslims running Israel no one would say shit. Lebanon treats Palestinians terribly and no one cares as it's Muslim on Muslim actions.
> 
> 
> By your thinking we should give America back to Native Americans and South America should go back to Inca, Maya and Aztec tribes. Istanbul should be returned to the Christians and so on....you live in a fantasy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Jews began leaving the Arab world in 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, so the Jews from Yemen who crossed the entire desert by foot for fear of being forced to convert by the authorities, and then leaving for Israel upon rumors of return in 1881, even before the first official Zionist immigration, doesn't count?
> 
> Why would you need to hide that?
> To sell us how you treated us well?
> No one buys that except for Arabs themselves.
Click to expand...


I know more about the Habbani Jews who worked as body guards for the King of Jordan.

You should probably look at a map. If I was leaving Yemen I would take a Dhow or go north thru the Asir mountains.



According to A report made in 1999 by the US state department, Approximately 500 Jews are scattered in a handful of villages between Sana'a and Saada in northern Yemen. [2] *David carasso* who was a Jewish merchant from Thessaloniki , spent his years 1874–9 in Yemen, and described the *Saada* Jews as a “warrior Jews”, he also mentioned the good relationship between the Arabs of the area and the Saada community Jews.
*History of the Jews in Saada - Wikipedia*




en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Jewish_community_of_Saada


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not nearly enough; there are still Mullahs and terrorists walking around.
> 
> 
> 
> What percentage of Muslim women and children murdered, maimed, or displaced by US weapons have been Mullahs or terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What % are raped and murdered by Mullahs and girls aren’t allowed to go to school past the age of 8. Great ideology....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a stupid lie.
Click to expand...

Only in your brainwashed mind, Islamist


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syria is the Syrian government's fault. Do you support Assad?
> 
> 
> 
> No, just like I don't support Trump, Biden, Bush, Obama, or Clinton. Syria was destroyed by the US invasion/occupation of Iraq and it was not accidental.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foreign involvement in the Syrian civil war
Click to expand...

Assad blew up his own country, it was on TV. Do you have one? Or do you just look at your camel when it gets dark?


----------



## surada

Taz said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syria is the Syrian government's fault. Do you support Assad?
> 
> 
> 
> No, just like I don't support Trump, Biden, Bush, Obama, or Clinton. Syria was destroyed by the US invasion/occupation of Iraq and it was not accidental.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foreign involvement in the Syrian civil war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Assad blew up his own country, it was on TV. Do you have one? Or do you just look at your camel when it gets dark?
Click to expand...



Bashar isn't in charge. His bother Mehr controls the military and the police and he is as savage as his father Hayfez was.


----------



## Taz

surada said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syria is the Syrian government's fault. Do you support Assad?
> 
> 
> 
> No, just like I don't support Trump, Biden, Bush, Obama, or Clinton. Syria was destroyed by the US invasion/occupation of Iraq and it was not accidental.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foreign involvement in the Syrian civil war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Assad blew up his own country, it was on TV. Do you have one? Or do you just look at your camel when it gets dark?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bashar isn't in charge. His bother Mehr controls the military and the police and he is as savage as his father Hayfez was.
Click to expand...

Not surprised to hear that, Bashar doesn't look like he has the balls for it.


----------



## surada

Taz said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syria is the Syrian government's fault. Do you support Assad?
> 
> 
> 
> No, just like I don't support Trump, Biden, Bush, Obama, or Clinton. Syria was destroyed by the US invasion/occupation of Iraq and it was not accidental.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foreign involvement in the Syrian civil war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Assad blew up his own country, it was on TV. Do you have one? Or do you just look at your camel when it gets dark?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bashar isn't in charge. His bother Mehr controls the military and the police and he is as savage as his father Hayfez was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not surprised to hear that, Bashar doesn't look like he has the balls for it.
Click to expand...


Barbara Walters interviewed him for an hour. Must have been  late 2011..  He appeared to be on valium.. When she asked questions about what was happening he said it wasn't him, it was the government.

*Barbara Walters' 2011 interview with Syrian President ...*



Transcript for* Barbara Walters'* 2011* interview* with Syrian President* Bashar al-Assad* Mr. President you have invited us to Damascus. And you have not given an interview.


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> Well, I've been to Haifa, Tel Aviv and Eilat so they really don't need a new beach but I guess if they acquire the Gaza they can change the name to Aza and build some high-risers, and stock the place with felafel stands and tourist trap shyster souvenir shops.


I have never been to Palestine, but Gaza beachfront appears to be very valuable. There are also off-shore natural gas deposits, I think?


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I've been to Haifa, Tel Aviv and Eilat so they really don't need a new beach but I guess if they acquire the Gaza they can change the name to Aza and build some high-risers, and stock the place with felafel stands and tourist trap shyster souvenir shops.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never been to Palestine, but* Gaza* beachfront appears to be very valuable. There are also *off-shore natural gas deposits*, I think?
Click to expand...

Oh! In that case, Israel is itching to get their grubby little hands on it for certain. With  7 trillion cubic feet of gas reserves already, Israel doesn't really need it but will no doubt be bent on depriving the Palestinians of it.


----------



## rylah

GLASNOST said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I've been to Haifa, Tel Aviv and Eilat so they really don't need a new beach but I guess if they acquire the Gaza they can change the name to Aza and build some high-risers, and stock the place with felafel stands and tourist trap shyster souvenir shops.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never been to Palestine, but* Gaza* beachfront appears to be very valuable. There are also *off-shore natural gas deposits*, I think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! In that case, Israel is itching to get their grubby little hands on it for certain. With  7 trillion cubic feet of gas reserves already, Israel doesn't really need it but will no doubt be bent on depriving the Palestinians of it.
Click to expand...


Why, do they deserve any?
You russkies made them up, you give them your gas.
And btw we're soon returning to Gaza, it's a matter of generation.

Maybe that will make the OP look less full of it.
Until then noone with any Jewish garb can enter that hole, so much for "Jewish supremacy".


----------



## rylah

surada said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was called Judea and now it’s back in my peoples hands. So yes in 1947 Israel was formed. There is nothing to wipe out. No such thing as Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was formed in 1947 because the UN violated its own Charter by not calling for a national election in PALESTINE. Instead it awarded Jews (including thousands of illegal immigrants) 55% of the land of PALESTINE.
> 
> There were twice as many non-Jews as Jews living in PALESTINE at that time; can you figure out which side would have won at the polls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews were kicked out of neighboring countries as Islam started getting more radical. Millions ventured into an undeveloped wasteland and built a country on the ground of their ancient homeland. Now the Islamists want it because why? Because it's Jews. If it were Muslims running Israel no one would say shit. Lebanon treats Palestinians terribly and no one cares as it's Muslim on Muslim actions.
> 
> 
> By your thinking we should give America back to Native Americans and South America should go back to Inca, Maya and Aztec tribes. Istanbul should be returned to the Christians and so on....you live in a fantasy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Jews began leaving the Arab world in 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, so the Jews from Yemen who crossed the entire desert by foot for fear of being forced to convert by the authorities, and then leaving for Israel upon rumors of return in 1881, even before the first official Zionist immigration, doesn't count?
> 
> Why would you need to hide that?
> To sell us how you treated us well?
> No one buys that except for Arabs themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know more about the Habbani Jews who worked as body guards for the King of Jordan.
> 
> You should probably look at a map. If I was leaving Yemen I would take a Dhow or go north thru the Asir mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> According to A report made in 1999 by the US state department, Approximately 500 Jews are scattered in a handful of villages between Sana'a and Saada in northern Yemen. [2] *David carasso* who was a Jewish merchant from Thessaloniki , spent his years 1874–9 in Yemen, and described the *Saada* Jews as a “warrior Jews”, he also mentioned the good relationship between the Arabs of the area and the Saada community Jews.
> *History of the Jews in Saada - Wikipedia*
> View attachment 463986
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Jewish_community_of_Saada
Click to expand...


What does a handful of Jews guarding a British protectorate,
have to do with the common fate and condition in which the
Jewish community lived under the Muslim rule?

Will you bring Salah a-Din's physician,  Maimonides, as well, who was forced to convert?
Or maybe tell us why Yemeni Jews protected a Jordanian king and not a Yemeni one, and why did the rest of the community there had to leave their villages and cross the entire desert by foot?

Muslim supremacists are so desperate to hide their part in initiating modern Zionism.


----------



## surada

rylah said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was called Judea and now it’s back in my peoples hands. So yes in 1947 Israel was formed. There is nothing to wipe out. No such thing as Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was formed in 1947 because the UN violated its own Charter by not calling for a national election in PALESTINE. Instead it awarded Jews (including thousands of illegal immigrants) 55% of the land of PALESTINE.
> 
> There were twice as many non-Jews as Jews living in PALESTINE at that time; can you figure out which side would have won at the polls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews were kicked out of neighboring countries as Islam started getting more radical. Millions ventured into an undeveloped wasteland and built a country on the ground of their ancient homeland. Now the Islamists want it because why? Because it's Jews. If it were Muslims running Israel no one would say shit. Lebanon treats Palestinians terribly and no one cares as it's Muslim on Muslim actions.
> 
> 
> By your thinking we should give America back to Native Americans and South America should go back to Inca, Maya and Aztec tribes. Istanbul should be returned to the Christians and so on....you live in a fantasy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Jews began leaving the Arab world in 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, so the Jews from Yemen who crossed the entire desert by foot for fear of being forced to convert by the authorities, and then leaving for Israel upon rumors of return in 1881, even before the first official Zionist immigration, doesn't count?
> 
> Why would you need to hide that?
> To sell us how you treated us well?
> No one buys that except for Arabs themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know more about the Habbani Jews who worked as body guards for the King of Jordan.
> 
> You should probably look at a map. If I was leaving Yemen I would take a Dhow or go north thru the Asir mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> According to A report made in 1999 by the US state department, Approximately 500 Jews are scattered in a handful of villages between Sana'a and Saada in northern Yemen. [2] *David carasso* who was a Jewish merchant from Thessaloniki , spent his years 1874–9 in Yemen, and described the *Saada* Jews as a “warrior Jews”, he also mentioned the good relationship between the Arabs of the area and the Saada community Jews.
> *History of the Jews in Saada - Wikipedia*
> View attachment 463986
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Jewish_community_of_Saada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does a handful of Jews guarding a British protectorate,
> have to do with the common fate and condition in which the
> Jewish community lived under the Muslim rule?
> 
> Will you bring Salah a-Din's physician,  Maimonides, as well, who was forced to convert?
> Or maybe tell us why Yemeni Jews protected a Jordanian king and not a Yemeni one, and why did the rest of the community there had to leave their villages and cross the entire desert by foot?
> 
> Muslim supremacists are so desperate to hide their part in initiating modern Zionism.
Click to expand...


Maimonides was the sage who said I will destroy my enemies by making them my friend.

The Arab Jews were pretty prosperous ..


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> Indeed they are. I hear Zionist apologist often boasting about Israel as if it were a high-level Democratic nation b


*The BIG question no one in the US government seems willing to seriously ask:*





_"Proposed reforms to the Basic Law would cement Israel’s illiberal turn in favor of the state’s Jewish character, with potentially serious implications to the rights of minority groups and women. 

"While similar reform efforts have failed in the past, the absence of a supermajority requirement to effect such changes may allow the current government to successfully push through the reforms – writes Professor Gila Stopler."

Upsetting the Israeli Jewish-Democratic Balance: From the Declaration of Establishment to the Nation-State Bill_


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> When Commies Praised Mussolini and Supported Nazis.....eh comrade?


Commies destroyed capitalist Nazis.
Are you over it?


----------



## georgephillip

Indeependent said:


> President Lyndon B Johnson didn't want Israel to be conquered but also didn't want Israel to conquer their neighbors.
> He butted in and lost a ship


*Lt-Cmdr David Lewis was Liberty's chief intelligence officer during Israel's cowardly attack. Both of his eardrums were destroyed and his eyes seared shut when an Israeli torpedo struck midship, killing everyone around him.*

New book: '67 Israeli attack on USS Liberty ordered by LBJ

"While recovering aboard the carrier USS America, Lewis said he had a conversation with Adm. Lawrence R. Geis, the Sixth Fleet’s carrier division commander, who 'swore me to secrecy for his lifetime' and then shared that the Fleet had twice launched relief aircraft to the Liberty and that each time they had been recalled by Secretary of Defense Robert McNamara.

"When Geis challenged the second recall, Johnson came on the phone himself, the admiral told Lewis, who remembered Geis quoting the President saying that *'I don’t give a damn if the ship sinks and all the Americans are killed. I will not embarrass my ally.'"*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Commies Praised Mussolini and Supported Nazis.....eh comrade?
> 
> 
> 
> Commies destroyed capitalist Nazis.
> Are you over it?
Click to expand...


Commies destroyed their Nazi allies? LOL!


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> It appears the Israelis were concerned that the Russians were ease dropping on American communications and giving away Israeli positions and they had no choice


Where did you get that idea?


----------



## surada

GLASNOST said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I've been to Haifa, Tel Aviv and Eilat so they really don't need a new beach but I guess if they acquire the Gaza they can change the name to Aza and build some high-risers, and stock the place with felafel stands and tourist trap shyster souvenir shops.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never been to Palestine, but* Gaza* beachfront appears to be very valuable. There are also *off-shore natural gas deposits*, I think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! In that case, Israel is itching to get their grubby little hands on it for certain. With  7 trillion cubic feet of gas reserves already, Israel doesn't really need it but will no doubt be bent on depriving the Palestinians of it.
Click to expand...


The Israelis claimed the reserves off Gaza immediately.


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Commies Praised Mussolini and Supported Nazis.....eh comrade?
> 
> 
> 
> Commies destroyed capitalist Nazis.
> Are you over it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Commies destroyed their Nazi allies? LOL!
Click to expand...


The Nazis killed or imprisoned all the Socialists  and Communists in Germany. It was a purge.


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> Zionism is a terrorist organization that claims to be defending itself but it is the aggressor, putting its neighbours to the sword and then quickly forming its wagons into an ever-increasing circle feigning that Judaism is under attack.


We're probably lucky there are only 15 million Jews on this planet


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I've been to Haifa, Tel Aviv and Eilat so they really don't need a new beach but I guess if they acquire the Gaza they can change the name to Aza and build some high-risers, and stock the place with felafel stands and tourist trap shyster souvenir shops.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never been to Palestine, but* Gaza* beachfront appears to be very valuable. There are also *off-shore natural gas deposits*, I think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! In that case, Israel is itching to get their grubby little hands on it for certain. With  7 trillion cubic feet of gas reserves already, Israel doesn't really need it but will no doubt be bent on depriving the Palestinians of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis claimed the reserves off Gaza immediately.
> 
> View attachment 464195
Click to expand...


The Palestinians are good at digging tunnels, they should tunnel their way to the gas.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Commies Praised Mussolini and Supported Nazis.....eh comrade?
> 
> 
> 
> Commies destroyed capitalist Nazis.
> Are you over it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Commies destroyed their Nazi allies? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazis killed or imprisoned all the Socialists  and Communists in Germany. It was a purge.
Click to expand...


Yeah, that's awful when Nazis and Commies kill each other.


----------



## Indeependent

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Lyndon B Johnson didn't want Israel to be conquered but also didn't want Israel to conquer their neighbors.
> He butted in and lost a ship
> 
> 
> 
> *Lt-Cmdr David Lewis was Liberty's chief intelligence officer during Israel's cowardly attack. Both of his eardrums were destroyed and his eyes seared shut when an Israeli torpedo struck midship, killing everyone around him.*
> 
> New book: '67 Israeli attack on USS Liberty ordered by LBJ
> 
> "While recovering aboard the carrier USS America, Lewis said he had a conversation with Adm. Lawrence R. Geis, the Sixth Fleet’s carrier division commander, who 'swore me to secrecy for his lifetime' and then shared that the Fleet had twice launched relief aircraft to the Liberty and that each time they had been recalled by Secretary of Defense Robert McNamara.
> 
> "When Geis challenged the second recall, Johnson came on the phone himself, the admiral told Lewis, who remembered Geis quoting the President saying that *'I don’t give a damn if the ship sinks and all the Americans are killed. I will not embarrass my ally.'"*
Click to expand...

President Lyndon B John should have minded his own business.


----------



## georgephillip

irosie91 said:


> oh---how do these "ad hoc and special forms of aid..." result in "lost trade, contracts, jobs, and
> business ventures in the Middle East"????


What's your fondest memory from... 




https://www.npr.org/sections/parallels/2013/10/15/234771573/the-1973-arab-oil-embargo-the-old-rules-no-longer-apply


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> You know what that tells me? Don't throw rocks, moron.


Right after Jews stop stealing land and water.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what that tells me? Don't throw rocks, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> Right after Jews stop stealing land and water.
Click to expand...


You keep claiming Palestinians own land and water.....but you never prove it.


----------



## georgephillip

irosie91 said:


> I have been acquainted with lots of Egytptians since that time----they make no effort to hide their disdain for "BALESTINIANS


You seem to spend a lot of time talking to bigots?
Is that kosher?


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears the Israelis were concerned that the Russians were ease dropping on American communications and giving away Israeli positions and they had no choice
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get that idea?
Click to expand...

I have watched documentaries on the subject


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been acquainted with lots of Egytptians since that time----they make no effort to hide their disdain for "BALESTINIANS
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to spend a lot of time talking to bigots?
> Is that kosher?
Click to expand...

I don’t know but the ship had to go and it was pretty trivial vessel


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is a terrorist organization that claims to be defending itself but it is the aggressor, putting its neighbours to the sword and then quickly forming its wagons into an ever-increasing circle feigning that Judaism is under attack.
> 
> 
> 
> We're probably lucky there are only 15 million Jews on this planet
Click to expand...

FDR could have saved and rescued millions of more Jews to the USA 
 Imagine the USA having twice as many Jews


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> *The BIG question no one in the US government seems willing to seriously ask:*
> _"Proposed reforms to the Basic Law would cement Israel’s illiberal turn in favor of the state’s Jewish character, with potentially serious implications to the rights of minority groups and women.
> 
> "While similar reform efforts have failed in the past, the absence of a supermajority requirement to effect such changes may allow the current government to successfully push through the reforms – writes Professor Gila Stopler."
> 
> Upsetting the Israeli Jewish-Democratic Balance: From the Declaration of Establishment to the Nation-State Bill_


FROM THE LINK:
_*" .... the government has proposed the Basic Law: Israel as the Nation State of the Jewish People ..... would allow national and religious communities to establish separate towns and bar others from settling there ... "*_

I lived in Rhodesia during the Apartheid regime of the RSA. I remember the so-called townships of South Africa such as "SoWeTo" outside of Jo'burg and in Rhodesia "Harare" which was a township outside of the captial city, then called Salisbury. Is there any doubt that the concocted state of Israel is already organized on racist lines looking to legitimize itself from within by Islamophobic law _à la Apartheid_? Nazism and Apartheid are being resurrected right before our very eyes.


----------



## Indeependent

GLASNOST said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The BIG question no one in the US government seems willing to seriously ask:*
> _"Proposed reforms to the Basic Law would cement Israel’s illiberal turn in favor of the state’s Jewish character, with potentially serious implications to the rights of minority groups and women.
> 
> "While similar reform efforts have failed in the past, the absence of a supermajority requirement to effect such changes may allow the current government to successfully push through the reforms – writes Professor Gila Stopler."
> 
> Upsetting the Israeli Jewish-Democratic Balance: From the Declaration of Establishment to the Nation-State Bill_
> 
> 
> 
> FROM THE LINK:
> _*" .... the government has proposed the Basic Law: Israel as the Nation State of the Jewish People ..... would allow national and religious communities to establish separate towns and bar others from settling there ... "*_
> 
> I lived in Rhodesia during the Apartheid regime of the RSA. I remember the so-called townships of South Africa such as "SoWeTo" outside of Jo'burg and in Rhodesia "Harare" which was a township outside of the captial city, then called Salisbury. Is there any doubt that the concocted state of Israel is already organized on racist lines looking to legitimize itself from within by Islamophobic law _à la Apartheid_? Nazism and Apartheid are being resurrected right before our very eyes.
Click to expand...

Israel is racist, which is why almost all Arabs living in Israel are overweight, almost all have smart phones, there are Arabs in the Knesset and not one Arab would move to an Arab country.
You really are ignorant.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> We're probably lucky there are only 15 million Jews on this planet


Keeping them socially tethered within the diaspora has proven successful but giving them free-range in the unholy territory of Canaan is like allowing pit bulls to run free to form packs of grotesque and ravaging devils. I never would have believed that the madness of the corporal from Braunau would someday be partially vindicated.


----------



## GLASNOST

Indeependent said:


> Israel is racist, which is why almost all Arabs living in Israel are overweight, almost all have smart phones .....


Yeah, that's the proof alright. The U.S. is racist, which is why almost all African-Americans living in the U.S. are overweight, almost all have smart phones ....



Indeependent said:


> You really are ignorant.


And you & your logic are bonkers.


----------



## rylah

GLASNOST said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The BIG question no one in the US government seems willing to seriously ask:*
> _"Proposed reforms to the Basic Law would cement Israel’s illiberal turn in favor of the state’s Jewish character, with potentially serious implications to the rights of minority groups and women.
> 
> "While similar reform efforts have failed in the past, the absence of a supermajority requirement to effect such changes may allow the current government to successfully push through the reforms – writes Professor Gila Stopler."
> 
> Upsetting the Israeli Jewish-Democratic Balance: From the Declaration of Establishment to the Nation-State Bill_
> 
> 
> 
> FROM THE LINK:
> _*" .... the government has proposed the Basic Law: Israel as the Nation State of the Jewish People ..... would allow national and religious communities to establish separate towns and bar others from settling there ... "*_
> 
> I lived in Rhodesia during the Apartheid regime of the RSA. I remember the so-called townships of South Africa such as "SoWeTo" outside of Jo'burg and in Rhodesia "Harare" which was a township outside of the captial city, then called Salisbury. Is there any doubt that the concocted state of Israel is already organized on racist lines looking to legitimize itself from within by Islamophobic law _à la Apartheid_? Nazism and Apartheid are being resurrected right before our very eyes.
Click to expand...


Hey balabol,
let's see you quote a singe line from the law mentioning "separate towns and bar" anyone?

Or admit that you're full of it, if you have any memory of dignity left.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

GLASNOST said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is racist, which is why almost all Arabs living in Israel are overweight, almost all have smart phones .....
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's the proof alright. The U.S. is racist, which is why almost all African-Americans living in the U.S. are overweight, almost all have smart phones ....
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really are ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you & your logic are bonkers.
> 
> View attachment 464282
Click to expand...

You’re a Jew hating Islamist. Admit that if Israel was a Muslim country no one would give a fuck. But those pesky Jews....


----------



## Quasar44

American Jews are dying out due to intermarriage 
 You can only find large authentic Jewish clusters in NYC/NJ , LA and SE Florida


----------



## rylah

surada said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was called Judea and now it’s back in my peoples hands. So yes in 1947 Israel was formed. There is nothing to wipe out. No such thing as Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was formed in 1947 because the UN violated its own Charter by not calling for a national election in PALESTINE. Instead it awarded Jews (including thousands of illegal immigrants) 55% of the land of PALESTINE.
> 
> There were twice as many non-Jews as Jews living in PALESTINE at that time; can you figure out which side would have won at the polls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews were kicked out of neighboring countries as Islam started getting more radical. Millions ventured into an undeveloped wasteland and built a country on the ground of their ancient homeland. Now the Islamists want it because why? Because it's Jews. If it were Muslims running Israel no one would say shit. Lebanon treats Palestinians terribly and no one cares as it's Muslim on Muslim actions.
> 
> 
> By your thinking we should give America back to Native Americans and South America should go back to Inca, Maya and Aztec tribes. Istanbul should be returned to the Christians and so on....you live in a fantasy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Jews began leaving the Arab world in 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, so the Jews from Yemen who crossed the entire desert by foot for fear of being forced to convert by the authorities, and then leaving for Israel upon rumors of return in 1881, even before the first official Zionist immigration, doesn't count?
> 
> Why would you need to hide that?
> To sell us how you treated us well?
> No one buys that except for Arabs themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know more about the Habbani Jews who worked as body guards for the King of Jordan.
> 
> You should probably look at a map. If I was leaving Yemen I would take a Dhow or go north thru the Asir mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> According to A report made in 1999 by the US state department, Approximately 500 Jews are scattered in a handful of villages between Sana'a and Saada in northern Yemen. [2] *David carasso* who was a Jewish merchant from Thessaloniki , spent his years 1874–9 in Yemen, and described the *Saada* Jews as a “warrior Jews”, he also mentioned the good relationship between the Arabs of the area and the Saada community Jews.
> *History of the Jews in Saada - Wikipedia*
> View attachment 463986
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Jewish_community_of_Saada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does a handful of Jews guarding a British protectorate,
> have to do with the common fate and condition in which the
> Jewish community lived under the Muslim rule?
> 
> Will you bring Salah a-Din's physician,  Maimonides, as well, who was forced to convert?
> Or maybe tell us why Yemeni Jews protected a Jordanian king and not a Yemeni one, and why did the rest of the community there had to leave their villages and cross the entire desert by foot?
> 
> Muslim supremacists are so desperate to hide their part in initiating modern Zionism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maimonides was the sage who said I will destroy my enemies by making them my friend.
> 
> The Arab Jews were pretty prosperous ..
Click to expand...


No he didn't.
So typical of a Muslim supremacist to both lie about their treatment of Jews,
and in the same breath to project a textbook antisemitic blood libel on Maimonides.

Don't you have any self awareness, or think everyone around you at least as uneducated as the average Muslim in the middle east?


----------



## rylah

Why in the Middle East,
Christians on average are way more educated than Muslims?

And why does education among certain communities living under Muslim rule,
always correlate with tiny minorities and dilution of their population?


----------



## rylah

Why after more than 500 years of Muslim rule, this most fertile land turned into the most neglected and disease ridden country of all the lands in the Caliphate?

And why did it awaken in such pouring lush at no time?


----------



## rylah

Next time a Muslim supremacist flaunts some Jew who achieved high status under Muslim rule, remember this example:

*The Farhi Family

Haim Farhi* (Hebrew: חיים פרחי‎, _Khayim Farkhiy_; Arabic: حيم فارحي‎, also known as *Haim "El Mu'allim"*Arabic: المعلم‎ lit. "The Teacher"), (1760 – August 21, 1820) was an adviser to the governors of the Galilee in the days of the Ottoman Empire. Among the Jews he was known as Hakham Haim, because of his Talmudic learning.[1]

Farhi was chief advisor to Ahmad al-Jazzar of Acre, whose whims included blinding Farhi and leaving him physically scarred. Until his assassination in 1820, instigated by Farhi's own protege Abdullah Pasha, Farhi was the financial vizier and de facto ruler of Acre. After the murder, Abdullah Pasha ordered Farhi's body cast into the sea and confiscated all his property.[2] Two of Farhi’s brothers, Soliman and Rafael, living in Damascus, organized a siege against Abdullah Pasha in Acre to exact revenge.[2]

Wall painting of Haim Farhi, at the wall of Acre's Auditorium, Israel:













						Haim Farhi - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




For some it was Herzel and Dreyfus for some it was Farkhi and fatherless sisters who were taken away forced to convert and marry Muslims...

but everything started with the  Damascus Affair.


----------



## GLASNOST

rylah said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The BIG question no one in the US government seems willing to seriously ask:*
> _"Proposed reforms to the Basic Law would cement Israel’s illiberal turn in favor of the state’s Jewish character, with potentially serious implications to the rights of minority groups and women.
> 
> "While similar reform efforts have failed in the past, the absence of a supermajority requirement to effect such changes may allow the current government to successfully push through the reforms – writes Professor Gila Stopler."
> 
> Upsetting the Israeli Jewish-Democratic Balance: From the Declaration of Establishment to the Nation-State Bill_
> 
> 
> 
> FROM THE LINK:
> _*" .... the government has proposed the Basic Law: Israel as the Nation State of the Jewish People ..... would allow national and religious communities to establish separate towns and bar others from settling there ... "*_
> 
> I lived in Rhodesia during the Apartheid regime of the RSA. I remember the so-called townships of South Africa such as "SoWeTo" outside of Jo'burg and in Rhodesia "Harare" which was a township outside of the captial city, then called Salisbury. Is there any doubt that the concocted state of Israel is already organized on racist lines looking to legitimize itself from within by Islamophobic law _à la Apartheid_? Nazism and Apartheid are being resurrected right before our very eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey balabol,
> let's see you quote a singe line from the law mentioning "separate towns and bar" anyone?
> 
> Or admit that you're full of it, if you have any memory of dignity left.
Click to expand...

Well, Bonzo, I don't suppose you've learned how to read since the last time I saw you because this link has been posted here and in fact, I quoted it above:

_Upsetting the Israeli Jewish-Democratic Balance: From the Declaration of Establishment to the Nation-State Bill _

If you know anyone who is literate - I doubt it - then have them read it out loud for you.


----------



## rylah

GLASNOST said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The BIG question no one in the US government seems willing to seriously ask:*
> _"Proposed reforms to the Basic Law would cement Israel’s illiberal turn in favor of the state’s Jewish character, with potentially serious implications to the rights of minority groups and women.
> 
> "While similar reform efforts have failed in the past, the absence of a supermajority requirement to effect such changes may allow the current government to successfully push through the reforms – writes Professor Gila Stopler."
> 
> Upsetting the Israeli Jewish-Democratic Balance: From the Declaration of Establishment to the Nation-State Bill_
> 
> 
> 
> FROM THE LINK:
> _*" .... the government has proposed the Basic Law: Israel as the Nation State of the Jewish People ..... would allow national and religious communities to establish separate towns and bar others from settling there ... "*_
> 
> I lived in Rhodesia during the Apartheid regime of the RSA. I remember the so-called townships of South Africa such as "SoWeTo" outside of Jo'burg and in Rhodesia "Harare" which was a township outside of the captial city, then called Salisbury. Is there any doubt that the concocted state of Israel is already organized on racist lines looking to legitimize itself from within by Islamophobic law _à la Apartheid_? Nazism and Apartheid are being resurrected right before our very eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey balabol,
> let's see you quote a singe line from the law mentioning "separate towns and bar" anyone?
> 
> Or admit that you're full of it, if you have any memory of dignity left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Bonzo, I don't suppose you've learned how to read since the last time I saw you because this link has been posted here and in fact, I quoted it above:
> 
> _Upsetting the Israeli Jewish-Democratic Balance: From the Declaration of Establishment to the Nation-State Bill _
> 
> If you know anyone who is literate - I doubt it - then have them read it out loud for you.
Click to expand...


Is that why you can't actually quote it* balabol*?

Che mozgi otmorozilo?


----------



## GLASNOST

rylah said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The BIG question no one in the US government seems willing to seriously ask:*
> _"Proposed reforms to the Basic Law would cement Israel’s illiberal turn in favor of the state’s Jewish character, with potentially serious implications to the rights of minority groups and women.
> 
> "While similar reform efforts have failed in the past, the absence of a supermajority requirement to effect such changes may allow the current government to successfully push through the reforms – writes Professor Gila Stopler."
> 
> Upsetting the Israeli Jewish-Democratic Balance: From the Declaration of Establishment to the Nation-State Bill_
> 
> 
> 
> FROM THE LINK:
> _*" .... the government has proposed the Basic Law: Israel as the Nation State of the Jewish People ..... would allow national and religious communities to establish separate towns and bar others from settling there ... "*_
> 
> I lived in Rhodesia during the Apartheid regime of the RSA. I remember the so-called townships of South Africa such as "SoWeTo" outside of Jo'burg and in Rhodesia "Harare" which was a township outside of the captial city, then called Salisbury. Is there any doubt that the concocted state of Israel is already organized on racist lines looking to legitimize itself from within by Islamophobic law _à la Apartheid_? Nazism and Apartheid are being resurrected right before our very eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey balabol,
> let's see you quote a singe line from the law mentioning "separate towns and bar" anyone?
> 
> Or admit that you're full of it, if you have any memory of dignity left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Bonzo, I don't suppose you've learned how to read since the last time I saw you because this link has been posted here and in fact, I quoted it above:
> 
> _Upsetting the Israeli Jewish-Democratic Balance: From the Declaration of Establishment to the Nation-State Bill _
> 
> If you know anyone who is literate - I doubt it - then have them read it out loud for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why you can't actually quote it* balabol*?
> 
> Che mozgi otmorozilo?
Click to expand...

غبي.


----------



## rylah

Quasar44 said:


> American Jews are dying out due to intermarriage
> You can only find large authentic Jewish clusters in NYC/NJ , LA and SE Florida



The question is for how long.
We're returning to our roots collectively,
in Israel 2065 every 3rd is Mizrahi orthodox...and forget about all the stereotypes, we study, we serve and work and we're Zionists to the core - we're majority. In America I have serious doubts the Islamo-Woke will let your grandchildren be, many of us seriously consider a rescue mission.


----------



## rylah

GLASNOST said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The BIG question no one in the US government seems willing to seriously ask:*
> _"Proposed reforms to the Basic Law would cement Israel’s illiberal turn in favor of the state’s Jewish character, with potentially serious implications to the rights of minority groups and women.
> 
> "While similar reform efforts have failed in the past, the absence of a supermajority requirement to effect such changes may allow the current government to successfully push through the reforms – writes Professor Gila Stopler."
> 
> Upsetting the Israeli Jewish-Democratic Balance: From the Declaration of Establishment to the Nation-State Bill_
> 
> 
> 
> FROM THE LINK:
> _*" .... the government has proposed the Basic Law: Israel as the Nation State of the Jewish People ..... would allow national and religious communities to establish separate towns and bar others from settling there ... "*_
> 
> I lived in Rhodesia during the Apartheid regime of the RSA. I remember the so-called townships of South Africa such as "SoWeTo" outside of Jo'burg and in Rhodesia "Harare" which was a township outside of the captial city, then called Salisbury. Is there any doubt that the concocted state of Israel is already organized on racist lines looking to legitimize itself from within by Islamophobic law _à la Apartheid_? Nazism and Apartheid are being resurrected right before our very eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey balabol,
> let's see you quote a singe line from the law mentioning "separate towns and bar" anyone?
> 
> Or admit that you're full of it, if you have any memory of dignity left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Bonzo, I don't suppose you've learned how to read since the last time I saw you because this link has been posted here and in fact, I quoted it above:
> 
> _Upsetting the Israeli Jewish-Democratic Balance: From the Declaration of Establishment to the Nation-State Bill _
> 
> If you know anyone who is literate - I doubt it - then have them read it out loud for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why you can't actually quote it* balabol*?
> 
> Che mozgi otmorozilo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> غبي.
Click to expand...


I don't see the quote, or you have given up so quickly?
So sad for a nation that stood Stalingrad.

Drink some more you might find it...


----------



## Quasar44

rylah said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> American Jews are dying out due to intermarriage
> You can only find large authentic Jewish clusters in NYC/NJ , LA and SE Florida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is for how long.
> We're returning to our roots collectively,
> in Israel 2065 every 3rd is Mizrahi orthodox...and forget about all the stereotypes, we study, we serve and work and we're Zionists to the core - we're majority. In America I have serious doubts the Islamo-Woke will let your grandchildren be, many of us seriously consider a rescue mission.
Click to expand...

How do ashkenazi get along with Sephardic and the Middle Eastern Jews  ?
  Have you ever been to Beersheva ??


----------



## rylah

Quasar44 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> American Jews are dying out due to intermarriage
> You can only find large authentic Jewish clusters in NYC/NJ , LA and SE Florida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is for how long.
> We're returning to our roots collectively,
> in Israel 2065 every 3rd is Mizrahi orthodox...and forget about all the stereotypes, we study, we serve and work and we're Zionists to the core - we're majority. In America I have serious doubts the Islamo-Woke will let your grandchildren be, many of us seriously consider a rescue mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do ashkenazi get along with Sephardic and the Middle Eastern Jews  ?
> Have you ever been to Beersheva ??
Click to expand...


Go to an Israeli wedding You'll find out.
I once got an invitation mostly in Amharic and Russian...

BeerSheva was my 3rd home when my uncle studied there.
Much more to my spirit than Tel-Aviv, more lay back, the desert...Avraham Avinu A"H.


----------



## GLASNOST

rylah said:


> I don't see the quote .....


Really? You don't see it? Wow! So, in addition to being illiterate, you can't find your way to the toilette without walking into the wall .... even with the lights on.


----------



## rylah

GLASNOST said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see the quote .....
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You don't see it? Wow! So, in addition to being illiterate, you can't find your way to the toilette without walking into the wall .... even with the lights on.
> 
> View attachment 464301
Click to expand...


All that gibberish instead of a quote to prove you're not full of it?
These are supposed to be the people who gave us Tolstoy...


----------



## GLASNOST

rylah said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see the quote .....
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You don't see it? Wow! So, in addition to being illiterate, you can't find your way to the toilette without walking into the wall .... even with the lights on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that gibberish instead of a quote to prove you're not full of it?
> These are supposed to be the people who gave us Tolstoy...
Click to expand...

Still can't find it, huh? You really need to get your eyes checked out.


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Commies Praised Mussolini and Supported Nazis.....eh comrade?
> 
> 
> 
> Commies destroyed capitalist Nazis.
> Are you over it?
Click to expand...

Do you live where ??
Can you at least answer that 
You have a super British name but I don’t know if you’re a Muslim or just another European Bolshevik


----------



## surada

rylah said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was called Judea and now it’s back in my peoples hands. So yes in 1947 Israel was formed. There is nothing to wipe out. No such thing as Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was formed in 1947 because the UN violated its own Charter by not calling for a national election in PALESTINE. Instead it awarded Jews (including thousands of illegal immigrants) 55% of the land of PALESTINE.
> 
> There were twice as many non-Jews as Jews living in PALESTINE at that time; can you figure out which side would have won at the polls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews were kicked out of neighboring countries as Islam started getting more radical. Millions ventured into an undeveloped wasteland and built a country on the ground of their ancient homeland. Now the Islamists want it because why? Because it's Jews. If it were Muslims running Israel no one would say shit. Lebanon treats Palestinians terribly and no one cares as it's Muslim on Muslim actions.
> 
> 
> By your thinking we should give America back to Native Americans and South America should go back to Inca, Maya and Aztec tribes. Istanbul should be returned to the Christians and so on....you live in a fantasy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Jews began leaving the Arab world in 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, so the Jews from Yemen who crossed the entire desert by foot for fear of being forced to convert by the authorities, and then leaving for Israel upon rumors of return in 1881, even before the first official Zionist immigration, doesn't count?
> 
> Why would you need to hide that?
> To sell us how you treated us well?
> No one buys that except for Arabs themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know more about the Habbani Jews who worked as body guards for the King of Jordan.
> 
> You should probably look at a map. If I was leaving Yemen I would take a Dhow or go north thru the Asir mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> According to A report made in 1999 by the US state department, Approximately 500 Jews are scattered in a handful of villages between Sana'a and Saada in northern Yemen. [2] *David carasso* who was a Jewish merchant from Thessaloniki , spent his years 1874–9 in Yemen, and described the *Saada* Jews as a “warrior Jews”, he also mentioned the good relationship between the Arabs of the area and the Saada community Jews.
> *History of the Jews in Saada - Wikipedia*
> View attachment 463986
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Jewish_community_of_Saada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does a handful of Jews guarding a British protectorate,
> have to do with the common fate and condition in which the
> Jewish community lived under the Muslim rule?
> 
> Will you bring Salah a-Din's physician,  Maimonides, as well, who was forced to convert?
> Or maybe tell us why Yemeni Jews protected a Jordanian king and not a Yemeni one, and why did the rest of the community there had to leave their villages and cross the entire desert by foot?
> 
> Muslim supremacists are so desperate to hide their part in initiating modern Zionism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maimonides was the sage who said I will destroy my enemies by making them my friend.
> 
> The Arab Jews were pretty prosperous ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn't.
> So typical of a Muslim supremacist to both lie about their treatment of Jews,
> and in the same breath to project a textbook antisemitic blood libel on Maimonides.
> 
> Don't you have any self awareness, or think everyone around you at least as uneducated as the average Muslim in the middle east?
Click to expand...


AntiSemitic Blood libel against  Maimonides.?? You must be drunk out of your mind.


----------



## surada

Quasar44 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Commies Praised Mussolini and Supported Nazis.....eh comrade?
> 
> 
> 
> Commies destroyed capitalist Nazis.
> Are you over it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you live where ??
> Can you at least answer that
> You have a super British name but I don’t know if you’re a Muslim or just another European Bolshevik
Click to expand...


No criticism of Israel's conduct in Palestine permitted.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was called Judea and now it’s back in my peoples hands. So yes in 1947 Israel was formed. There is nothing to wipe out. No such thing as Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was formed in 1947 because the UN violated its own Charter by not calling for a national election in PALESTINE. Instead it awarded Jews (including thousands of illegal immigrants) 55% of the land of PALESTINE.
> 
> There were twice as many non-Jews as Jews living in PALESTINE at that time; can you figure out which side would have won at the polls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews were kicked out of neighboring countries as Islam started getting more radical. Millions ventured into an undeveloped wasteland and built a country on the ground of their ancient homeland. Now the Islamists want it because why? Because it's Jews. If it were Muslims running Israel no one would say shit. Lebanon treats Palestinians terribly and no one cares as it's Muslim on Muslim actions.
> 
> 
> By your thinking we should give America back to Native Americans and South America should go back to Inca, Maya and Aztec tribes. Istanbul should be returned to the Christians and so on....you live in a fantasy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Jews began leaving the Arab world in 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, so the Jews from Yemen who crossed the entire desert by foot for fear of being forced to convert by the authorities, and then leaving for Israel upon rumors of return in 1881, even before the first official Zionist immigration, doesn't count?
> 
> Why would you need to hide that?
> To sell us how you treated us well?
> No one buys that except for Arabs themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know more about the Habbani Jews who worked as body guards for the King of Jordan.
> 
> You should probably look at a map. If I was leaving Yemen I would take a Dhow or go north thru the Asir mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> According to A report made in 1999 by the US state department, Approximately 500 Jews are scattered in a handful of villages between Sana'a and Saada in northern Yemen. [2] *David carasso* who was a Jewish merchant from Thessaloniki , spent his years 1874–9 in Yemen, and described the *Saada* Jews as a “warrior Jews”, he also mentioned the good relationship between the Arabs of the area and the Saada community Jews.
> *History of the Jews in Saada - Wikipedia*
> View attachment 463986
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Jewish_community_of_Saada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does a handful of Jews guarding a British protectorate,
> have to do with the common fate and condition in which the
> Jewish community lived under the Muslim rule?
> 
> Will you bring Salah a-Din's physician,  Maimonides, as well, who was forced to convert?
> Or maybe tell us why Yemeni Jews protected a Jordanian king and not a Yemeni one, and why did the rest of the community there had to leave their villages and cross the entire desert by foot?
> 
> Muslim supremacists are so desperate to hide their part in initiating modern Zionism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maimonides was the sage who said I will destroy my enemies by making them my friend.
> 
> The Arab Jews were pretty prosperous ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn't.
> So typical of a Muslim supremacist to both lie about their treatment of Jews,
> and in the same breath to project a textbook antisemitic blood libel on Maimonides.
> 
> Don't you have any self awareness, or think everyone around you at least as uneducated as the average Muslim in the middle east?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AntiSemitic Blood libel against  Maimonides.?? You must be drunk out of your mind.
Click to expand...

You Islamist witch. Take me out of this conversation. I have no desire to read your delusions. Go sponsor some more child brides and honor killings.


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was called Judea and now it’s back in my peoples hands. So yes in 1947 Israel was formed. There is nothing to wipe out. No such thing as Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was formed in 1947 because the UN violated its own Charter by not calling for a national election in PALESTINE. Instead it awarded Jews (including thousands of illegal immigrants) 55% of the land of PALESTINE.
> 
> There were twice as many non-Jews as Jews living in PALESTINE at that time; can you figure out which side would have won at the polls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews were kicked out of neighboring countries as Islam started getting more radical. Millions ventured into an undeveloped wasteland and built a country on the ground of their ancient homeland. Now the Islamists want it because why? Because it's Jews. If it were Muslims running Israel no one would say shit. Lebanon treats Palestinians terribly and no one cares as it's Muslim on Muslim actions.
> 
> 
> By your thinking we should give America back to Native Americans and South America should go back to Inca, Maya and Aztec tribes. Istanbul should be returned to the Christians and so on....you live in a fantasy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Jews began leaving the Arab world in 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, so the Jews from Yemen who crossed the entire desert by foot for fear of being forced to convert by the authorities, and then leaving for Israel upon rumors of return in 1881, even before the first official Zionist immigration, doesn't count?
> 
> Why would you need to hide that?
> To sell us how you treated us well?
> No one buys that except for Arabs themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know more about the Habbani Jews who worked as body guards for the King of Jordan.
> 
> You should probably look at a map. If I was leaving Yemen I would take a Dhow or go north thru the Asir mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> According to A report made in 1999 by the US state department, Approximately 500 Jews are scattered in a handful of villages between Sana'a and Saada in northern Yemen. [2] *David carasso* who was a Jewish merchant from Thessaloniki , spent his years 1874–9 in Yemen, and described the *Saada* Jews as a “warrior Jews”, he also mentioned the good relationship between the Arabs of the area and the Saada community Jews.
> *History of the Jews in Saada - Wikipedia*
> View attachment 463986
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Jewish_community_of_Saada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does a handful of Jews guarding a British protectorate,
> have to do with the common fate and condition in which the
> Jewish community lived under the Muslim rule?
> 
> Will you bring Salah a-Din's physician,  Maimonides, as well, who was forced to convert?
> Or maybe tell us why Yemeni Jews protected a Jordanian king and not a Yemeni one, and why did the rest of the community there had to leave their villages and cross the entire desert by foot?
> 
> Muslim supremacists are so desperate to hide their part in initiating modern Zionism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maimonides was the sage who said I will destroy my enemies by making them my friend.
> 
> The Arab Jews were pretty prosperous ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn't.
> So typical of a Muslim supremacist to both lie about their treatment of Jews,
> and in the same breath to project a textbook antisemitic blood libel on Maimonides.
> 
> Don't you have any self awareness, or think everyone around you at least as uneducated as the average Muslim in the middle east?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AntiSemitic Blood libel against  Maimonides.?? You must be drunk out of your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Islamist witch. Take me out of this conversation. I have no desire to read your delusions. Go sponsor some more child brides and honor killings.
Click to expand...


LOLOL The marriage age for women has always been after the onset of puberty .. In the past 30 years it has climbed from 17 to 22. Honor killings are treated like murder an are quite rare in the Gulf States.

Don't allow your ignorance to make you wrong.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was called Judea and now it’s back in my peoples hands. So yes in 1947 Israel was formed. There is nothing to wipe out. No such thing as Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was formed in 1947 because the UN violated its own Charter by not calling for a national election in PALESTINE. Instead it awarded Jews (including thousands of illegal immigrants) 55% of the land of PALESTINE.
> 
> There were twice as many non-Jews as Jews living in PALESTINE at that time; can you figure out which side would have won at the polls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews were kicked out of neighboring countries as Islam started getting more radical. Millions ventured into an undeveloped wasteland and built a country on the ground of their ancient homeland. Now the Islamists want it because why? Because it's Jews. If it were Muslims running Israel no one would say shit. Lebanon treats Palestinians terribly and no one cares as it's Muslim on Muslim actions.
> 
> 
> By your thinking we should give America back to Native Americans and South America should go back to Inca, Maya and Aztec tribes. Istanbul should be returned to the Christians and so on....you live in a fantasy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Jews began leaving the Arab world in 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, so the Jews from Yemen who crossed the entire desert by foot for fear of being forced to convert by the authorities, and then leaving for Israel upon rumors of return in 1881, even before the first official Zionist immigration, doesn't count?
> 
> Why would you need to hide that?
> To sell us how you treated us well?
> No one buys that except for Arabs themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know more about the Habbani Jews who worked as body guards for the King of Jordan.
> 
> You should probably look at a map. If I was leaving Yemen I would take a Dhow or go north thru the Asir mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> According to A report made in 1999 by the US state department, Approximately 500 Jews are scattered in a handful of villages between Sana'a and Saada in northern Yemen. [2] *David carasso* who was a Jewish merchant from Thessaloniki , spent his years 1874–9 in Yemen, and described the *Saada* Jews as a “warrior Jews”, he also mentioned the good relationship between the Arabs of the area and the Saada community Jews.
> *History of the Jews in Saada - Wikipedia*
> View attachment 463986
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Jewish_community_of_Saada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does a handful of Jews guarding a British protectorate,
> have to do with the common fate and condition in which the
> Jewish community lived under the Muslim rule?
> 
> Will you bring Salah a-Din's physician,  Maimonides, as well, who was forced to convert?
> Or maybe tell us why Yemeni Jews protected a Jordanian king and not a Yemeni one, and why did the rest of the community there had to leave their villages and cross the entire desert by foot?
> 
> Muslim supremacists are so desperate to hide their part in initiating modern Zionism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maimonides was the sage who said I will destroy my enemies by making them my friend.
> 
> The Arab Jews were pretty prosperous ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn't.
> So typical of a Muslim supremacist to both lie about their treatment of Jews,
> and in the same breath to project a textbook antisemitic blood libel on Maimonides.
> 
> Don't you have any self awareness, or think everyone around you at least as uneducated as the average Muslim in the middle east?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AntiSemitic Blood libel against  Maimonides.?? You must be drunk out of your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Islamist witch. Take me out of this conversation. I have no desire to read your delusions. Go sponsor some more child brides and honor killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOLOL The marriage age for women has always been after the onset of puberty .. In the past 30 years it has climbed from 17 to 22. Honor killings are treated like murder an are quite rare in the Gulf States.
> 
> Don't allow your ignorance to make you wrong.
Click to expand...

Onset of puberty? LOL so tell. This isn’t Ancient Rome.









						Child Brides: Pakistan's unethical practice - Mission Network News
					

Pakistan is in the process of raising the minimum marriage age to 18 in efforts to prevent child brides. The bill supporting the legal change...




					www.mnnonline.org
				




Nothing to see here folks:


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was called Judea and now it’s back in my peoples hands. So yes in 1947 Israel was formed. There is nothing to wipe out. No such thing as Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was formed in 1947 because the UN violated its own Charter by not calling for a national election in PALESTINE. Instead it awarded Jews (including thousands of illegal immigrants) 55% of the land of PALESTINE.
> 
> There were twice as many non-Jews as Jews living in PALESTINE at that time; can you figure out which side would have won at the polls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews were kicked out of neighboring countries as Islam started getting more radical. Millions ventured into an undeveloped wasteland and built a country on the ground of their ancient homeland. Now the Islamists want it because why? Because it's Jews. If it were Muslims running Israel no one would say shit. Lebanon treats Palestinians terribly and no one cares as it's Muslim on Muslim actions.
> 
> 
> By your thinking we should give America back to Native Americans and South America should go back to Inca, Maya and Aztec tribes. Istanbul should be returned to the Christians and so on....you live in a fantasy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Jews began leaving the Arab world in 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, so the Jews from Yemen who crossed the entire desert by foot for fear of being forced to convert by the authorities, and then leaving for Israel upon rumors of return in 1881, even before the first official Zionist immigration, doesn't count?
> 
> Why would you need to hide that?
> To sell us how you treated us well?
> No one buys that except for Arabs themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know more about the Habbani Jews who worked as body guards for the King of Jordan.
> 
> You should probably look at a map. If I was leaving Yemen I would take a Dhow or go north thru the Asir mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> According to A report made in 1999 by the US state department, Approximately 500 Jews are scattered in a handful of villages between Sana'a and Saada in northern Yemen. [2] *David carasso* who was a Jewish merchant from Thessaloniki , spent his years 1874–9 in Yemen, and described the *Saada* Jews as a “warrior Jews”, he also mentioned the good relationship between the Arabs of the area and the Saada community Jews.
> *History of the Jews in Saada - Wikipedia*
> View attachment 463986
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Jewish_community_of_Saada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does a handful of Jews guarding a British protectorate,
> have to do with the common fate and condition in which the
> Jewish community lived under the Muslim rule?
> 
> Will you bring Salah a-Din's physician,  Maimonides, as well, who was forced to convert?
> Or maybe tell us why Yemeni Jews protected a Jordanian king and not a Yemeni one, and why did the rest of the community there had to leave their villages and cross the entire desert by foot?
> 
> Muslim supremacists are so desperate to hide their part in initiating modern Zionism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maimonides was the sage who said I will destroy my enemies by making them my friend.
> 
> The Arab Jews were pretty prosperous ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn't.
> So typical of a Muslim supremacist to both lie about their treatment of Jews,
> and in the same breath to project a textbook antisemitic blood libel on Maimonides.
> 
> Don't you have any self awareness, or think everyone around you at least as uneducated as the average Muslim in the middle east?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AntiSemitic Blood libel against  Maimonides.?? You must be drunk out of your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Islamist witch. Take me out of this conversation. I have no desire to read your delusions. Go sponsor some more child brides and honor killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOLOL The marriage age for women has always been after the onset of puberty .. In the past 30 years it has climbed from 17 to 22. Honor killings are treated like murder an are quite rare in the Gulf States.
> 
> Don't allow your ignorance to make you wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Onset of puberty? LOL so tell. This isn’t Ancient Rome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Child Brides: Pakistan's unethical practice - Mission Network News
> 
> 
> Pakistan is in the process of raising the minimum marriage age to 18 in efforts to prevent child brides. The bill supporting the legal change...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mnnonline.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to see here folks:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 464379
> View attachment 464380
Click to expand...



Those little girls are NOT brides , you idiot.. They are flower girls.

*Child Brides in Pakistan*
Currently, a girl can marry at 16-years-old. Boys can marry at 18-years-old. However, child marriage rates for girls *are higher* than for boys in Pakistan. Some parents marry their daughters as soon as they have their first menstrual cycle.

“According to the U.N., *one-third** of the girls in Pakistan *are given in marriage* before they turn 18**. Right now, that’s nearly two million*** girls. It’s a pattern that’s damaging, and deadly, and it has deep ramifications for Pakistani society,” Allen explains.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was called Judea and now it’s back in my peoples hands. So yes in 1947 Israel was formed. There is nothing to wipe out. No such thing as Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was formed in 1947 because the UN violated its own Charter by not calling for a national election in PALESTINE. Instead it awarded Jews (including thousands of illegal immigrants) 55% of the land of PALESTINE.
> 
> There were twice as many non-Jews as Jews living in PALESTINE at that time; can you figure out which side would have won at the polls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews were kicked out of neighboring countries as Islam started getting more radical. Millions ventured into an undeveloped wasteland and built a country on the ground of their ancient homeland. Now the Islamists want it because why? Because it's Jews. If it were Muslims running Israel no one would say shit. Lebanon treats Palestinians terribly and no one cares as it's Muslim on Muslim actions.
> 
> 
> By your thinking we should give America back to Native Americans and South America should go back to Inca, Maya and Aztec tribes. Istanbul should be returned to the Christians and so on....you live in a fantasy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Jews began leaving the Arab world in 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, so the Jews from Yemen who crossed the entire desert by foot for fear of being forced to convert by the authorities, and then leaving for Israel upon rumors of return in 1881, even before the first official Zionist immigration, doesn't count?
> 
> Why would you need to hide that?
> To sell us how you treated us well?
> No one buys that except for Arabs themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know more about the Habbani Jews who worked as body guards for the King of Jordan.
> 
> You should probably look at a map. If I was leaving Yemen I would take a Dhow or go north thru the Asir mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> According to A report made in 1999 by the US state department, Approximately 500 Jews are scattered in a handful of villages between Sana'a and Saada in northern Yemen. [2] *David carasso* who was a Jewish merchant from Thessaloniki , spent his years 1874–9 in Yemen, and described the *Saada* Jews as a “warrior Jews”, he also mentioned the good relationship between the Arabs of the area and the Saada community Jews.
> *History of the Jews in Saada - Wikipedia*
> View attachment 463986
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Jewish_community_of_Saada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does a handful of Jews guarding a British protectorate,
> have to do with the common fate and condition in which the
> Jewish community lived under the Muslim rule?
> 
> Will you bring Salah a-Din's physician,  Maimonides, as well, who was forced to convert?
> Or maybe tell us why Yemeni Jews protected a Jordanian king and not a Yemeni one, and why did the rest of the community there had to leave their villages and cross the entire desert by foot?
> 
> Muslim supremacists are so desperate to hide their part in initiating modern Zionism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maimonides was the sage who said I will destroy my enemies by making them my friend.
> 
> The Arab Jews were pretty prosperous ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn't.
> So typical of a Muslim supremacist to both lie about their treatment of Jews,
> and in the same breath to project a textbook antisemitic blood libel on Maimonides.
> 
> Don't you have any self awareness, or think everyone around you at least as uneducated as the average Muslim in the middle east?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AntiSemitic Blood libel against  Maimonides.?? You must be drunk out of your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Islamist witch. Take me out of this conversation. I have no desire to read your delusions. Go sponsor some more child brides and honor killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOLOL The marriage age for women has always been after the onset of puberty .. In the past 30 years it has climbed from 17 to 22. Honor killings are treated like murder an are quite rare in the Gulf States.
> 
> Don't allow your ignorance to make you wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Onset of puberty? LOL so tell. This isn’t Ancient Rome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Child Brides: Pakistan's unethical practice - Mission Network News
> 
> 
> Pakistan is in the process of raising the minimum marriage age to 18 in efforts to prevent child brides. The bill supporting the legal change...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mnnonline.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to see here folks:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 464379
> View attachment 464380
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those little girls are NOT brides , you idiot.. They are flower girls.
> 
> *Child Brides in Pakistan*
> Currently, a girl can marry at 16-years-old. Boys can marry at 18-years-old. However, child marriage rates for girls *are higher* than for boys in Pakistan. Some parents marry their daughters as soon as they have their first menstrual cycle.
> 
> “According to the U.N., *one-third** of the girls in Pakistan *are given in marriage* before they turn 18**. Right now, that’s nearly two million*** girls. It’s a pattern that’s damaging, and deadly, and it has deep ramifications for Pakistani society,” Allen explains.
Click to expand...

LOL you defense of a horrible ideology is comical. Fanaticism 101


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was called Judea and now it’s back in my peoples hands. So yes in 1947 Israel was formed. There is nothing to wipe out. No such thing as Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was formed in 1947 because the UN violated its own Charter by not calling for a national election in PALESTINE. Instead it awarded Jews (including thousands of illegal immigrants) 55% of the land of PALESTINE.
> 
> There were twice as many non-Jews as Jews living in PALESTINE at that time; can you figure out which side would have won at the polls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews were kicked out of neighboring countries as Islam started getting more radical. Millions ventured into an undeveloped wasteland and built a country on the ground of their ancient homeland. Now the Islamists want it because why? Because it's Jews. If it were Muslims running Israel no one would say shit. Lebanon treats Palestinians terribly and no one cares as it's Muslim on Muslim actions.
> 
> 
> By your thinking we should give America back to Native Americans and South America should go back to Inca, Maya and Aztec tribes. Istanbul should be returned to the Christians and so on....you live in a fantasy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Jews began leaving the Arab world in 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, so the Jews from Yemen who crossed the entire desert by foot for fear of being forced to convert by the authorities, and then leaving for Israel upon rumors of return in 1881, even before the first official Zionist immigration, doesn't count?
> 
> Why would you need to hide that?
> To sell us how you treated us well?
> No one buys that except for Arabs themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know more about the Habbani Jews who worked as body guards for the King of Jordan.
> 
> You should probably look at a map. If I was leaving Yemen I would take a Dhow or go north thru the Asir mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> According to A report made in 1999 by the US state department, Approximately 500 Jews are scattered in a handful of villages between Sana'a and Saada in northern Yemen. [2] *David carasso* who was a Jewish merchant from Thessaloniki , spent his years 1874–9 in Yemen, and described the *Saada* Jews as a “warrior Jews”, he also mentioned the good relationship between the Arabs of the area and the Saada community Jews.
> *History of the Jews in Saada - Wikipedia*
> View attachment 463986
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Jewish_community_of_Saada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does a handful of Jews guarding a British protectorate,
> have to do with the common fate and condition in which the
> Jewish community lived under the Muslim rule?
> 
> Will you bring Salah a-Din's physician,  Maimonides, as well, who was forced to convert?
> Or maybe tell us why Yemeni Jews protected a Jordanian king and not a Yemeni one, and why did the rest of the community there had to leave their villages and cross the entire desert by foot?
> 
> Muslim supremacists are so desperate to hide their part in initiating modern Zionism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maimonides was the sage who said I will destroy my enemies by making them my friend.
> 
> The Arab Jews were pretty prosperous ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn't.
> So typical of a Muslim supremacist to both lie about their treatment of Jews,
> and in the same breath to project a textbook antisemitic blood libel on Maimonides.
> 
> Don't you have any self awareness, or think everyone around you at least as uneducated as the average Muslim in the middle east?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AntiSemitic Blood libel against  Maimonides.?? You must be drunk out of your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Islamist witch. Take me out of this conversation. I have no desire to read your delusions. Go sponsor some more child brides and honor killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOLOL The marriage age for women has always been after the onset of puberty .. In the past 30 years it has climbed from 17 to 22. Honor killings are treated like murder an are quite rare in the Gulf States.
> 
> Don't allow your ignorance to make you wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Onset of puberty? LOL so tell. This isn’t Ancient Rome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Child Brides: Pakistan's unethical practice - Mission Network News
> 
> 
> Pakistan is in the process of raising the minimum marriage age to 18 in efforts to prevent child brides. The bill supporting the legal change...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mnnonline.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to see here folks:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 464379
> View attachment 464380
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those little girls are NOT brides , you idiot.. They are flower girls.
> 
> *Child Brides in Pakistan*
> Currently, a girl can marry at 16-years-old. Boys can marry at 18-years-old. However, child marriage rates for girls *are higher* than for boys in Pakistan. Some parents marry their daughters as soon as they have their first menstrual cycle.
> 
> “According to the U.N., *one-third** of the girls in Pakistan *are given in marriage* before they turn 18**. Right now, that’s nearly two million*** girls. It’s a pattern that’s damaging, and deadly, and it has deep ramifications for Pakistani society,” Allen explains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL you defense of a horrible ideology is comical. Fanaticism 101
Click to expand...


Pakistan is very poor and has little public education so they are somewhat different than the rest of the Arab world.


----------



## Gdjjr

I started a thread yesterday with this- of course no one read it- 


Oppression by Orgasm?
The Porn Industry as Jewish Anti-Fascist Activism & Cultural Terrorism







						Oppression by Orgasm?
					

Today, roughly 89% of young men and 31% of young women admit to viewing hardcore internet pornography, and the average age of exposure is estimated to be 11 years old.  Google Analytics shows that porn traffic increases 4,700% after school hours when kids get home from school. Pornography is so...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was called Judea and now it’s back in my peoples hands. So yes in 1947 Israel was formed. There is nothing to wipe out. No such thing as Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was formed in 1947 because the UN violated its own Charter by not calling for a national election in PALESTINE. Instead it awarded Jews (including thousands of illegal immigrants) 55% of the land of PALESTINE.
> 
> There were twice as many non-Jews as Jews living in PALESTINE at that time; can you figure out which side would have won at the polls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews were kicked out of neighboring countries as Islam started getting more radical. Millions ventured into an undeveloped wasteland and built a country on the ground of their ancient homeland. Now the Islamists want it because why? Because it's Jews. If it were Muslims running Israel no one would say shit. Lebanon treats Palestinians terribly and no one cares as it's Muslim on Muslim actions.
> 
> 
> By your thinking we should give America back to Native Americans and South America should go back to Inca, Maya and Aztec tribes. Istanbul should be returned to the Christians and so on....you live in a fantasy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Jews began leaving the Arab world in 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, so the Jews from Yemen who crossed the entire desert by foot for fear of being forced to convert by the authorities, and then leaving for Israel upon rumors of return in 1881, even before the first official Zionist immigration, doesn't count?
> 
> Why would you need to hide that?
> To sell us how you treated us well?
> No one buys that except for Arabs themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know more about the Habbani Jews who worked as body guards for the King of Jordan.
> 
> You should probably look at a map. If I was leaving Yemen I would take a Dhow or go north thru the Asir mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> According to A report made in 1999 by the US state department, Approximately 500 Jews are scattered in a handful of villages between Sana'a and Saada in northern Yemen. [2] *David carasso* who was a Jewish merchant from Thessaloniki , spent his years 1874–9 in Yemen, and described the *Saada* Jews as a “warrior Jews”, he also mentioned the good relationship between the Arabs of the area and the Saada community Jews.
> *History of the Jews in Saada - Wikipedia*
> View attachment 463986
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Jewish_community_of_Saada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does a handful of Jews guarding a British protectorate,
> have to do with the common fate and condition in which the
> Jewish community lived under the Muslim rule?
> 
> Will you bring Salah a-Din's physician,  Maimonides, as well, who was forced to convert?
> Or maybe tell us why Yemeni Jews protected a Jordanian king and not a Yemeni one, and why did the rest of the community there had to leave their villages and cross the entire desert by foot?
> 
> Muslim supremacists are so desperate to hide their part in initiating modern Zionism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maimonides was the sage who said I will destroy my enemies by making them my friend.
> 
> The Arab Jews were pretty prosperous ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn't.
> So typical of a Muslim supremacist to both lie about their treatment of Jews,
> and in the same breath to project a textbook antisemitic blood libel on Maimonides.
> 
> Don't you have any self awareness, or think everyone around you at least as uneducated as the average Muslim in the middle east?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AntiSemitic Blood libel against  Maimonides.?? You must be drunk out of your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Islamist witch. Take me out of this conversation. I have no desire to read your delusions. Go sponsor some more child brides and honor killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOLOL The marriage age for women has always been after the onset of puberty .. In the past 30 years it has climbed from 17 to 22. Honor killings are treated like murder an are quite rare in the Gulf States.
> 
> Don't allow your ignorance to make you wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Onset of puberty? LOL so tell. This isn’t Ancient Rome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Child Brides: Pakistan's unethical practice - Mission Network News
> 
> 
> Pakistan is in the process of raising the minimum marriage age to 18 in efforts to prevent child brides. The bill supporting the legal change...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mnnonline.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to see here folks:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 464379
> View attachment 464380
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those little girls are NOT brides , you idiot.. They are flower girls.
> 
> *Child Brides in Pakistan*
> Currently, a girl can marry at 16-years-old. Boys can marry at 18-years-old. However, child marriage rates for girls *are higher* than for boys in Pakistan. Some parents marry their daughters as soon as they have their first menstrual cycle.
> 
> “According to the U.N., *one-third** of the girls in Pakistan *are given in marriage* before they turn 18**. Right now, that’s nearly two million*** girls. It’s a pattern that’s damaging, and deadly, and it has deep ramifications for Pakistani society,” Allen explains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL you defense of a horrible ideology is comical. Fanaticism 101
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pakistan is very poor and has little publication so they are somewhat different than the rest of the Arab world.
Click to expand...

LMaO!!!! You’re kidding right?

You have an excuse for everything.









						After woman's brutal killing by her father, Jordan asks at what price 'honor'?
					

The savage death of a Jordanian woman at the hands of her father over a perceived impropriety has ignited fresh debate over violence against women.




					www.google.com
				












						Many Under-Thirteen Child Brides Becoming Mothers In Iran
					

Nearly 1600 under-fifteen-year-old girls married in the last Iranian calendar year (ending March 20, 2019), in the province of Hamadan, western Iran.




					www.google.com
				












						Rare video of underage marriage in Iran: the 'bride' is aged 11
					

The video shows a wedding that took place on August 26, 2019, in Bahmaei, an impoverished district in southeastern Iran.




					observers.france24.com
				












						Saudi Arabia has curbed, not banned, underage marriages
					

Like many countries, Saudi Arabia approves minor marriages under certain conditions




					www.google.com
				













						Indonesia's child bride problem
					

With proper sex education almost nonexistent, Indonesia's battle to reduce its high number of underage marriages resulting from unwanted teen pregnancies could be in vain, jeopardising a chance to seize the potential of its demographic dividend.




					www.bangkokpost.com


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was called Judea and now it’s back in my peoples hands. So yes in 1947 Israel was formed. There is nothing to wipe out. No such thing as Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was formed in 1947 because the UN violated its own Charter by not calling for a national election in PALESTINE. Instead it awarded Jews (including thousands of illegal immigrants) 55% of the land of PALESTINE.
> 
> There were twice as many non-Jews as Jews living in PALESTINE at that time; can you figure out which side would have won at the polls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews were kicked out of neighboring countries as Islam started getting more radical. Millions ventured into an undeveloped wasteland and built a country on the ground of their ancient homeland. Now the Islamists want it because why? Because it's Jews. If it were Muslims running Israel no one would say shit. Lebanon treats Palestinians terribly and no one cares as it's Muslim on Muslim actions.
> 
> 
> By your thinking we should give America back to Native Americans and South America should go back to Inca, Maya and Aztec tribes. Istanbul should be returned to the Christians and so on....you live in a fantasy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Jews began leaving the Arab world in 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, so the Jews from Yemen who crossed the entire desert by foot for fear of being forced to convert by the authorities, and then leaving for Israel upon rumors of return in 1881, even before the first official Zionist immigration, doesn't count?
> 
> Why would you need to hide that?
> To sell us how you treated us well?
> No one buys that except for Arabs themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know more about the Habbani Jews who worked as body guards for the King of Jordan.
> 
> You should probably look at a map. If I was leaving Yemen I would take a Dhow or go north thru the Asir mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> According to A report made in 1999 by the US state department, Approximately 500 Jews are scattered in a handful of villages between Sana'a and Saada in northern Yemen. [2] *David carasso* who was a Jewish merchant from Thessaloniki , spent his years 1874–9 in Yemen, and described the *Saada* Jews as a “warrior Jews”, he also mentioned the good relationship between the Arabs of the area and the Saada community Jews.
> *History of the Jews in Saada - Wikipedia*
> View attachment 463986
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Jewish_community_of_Saada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does a handful of Jews guarding a British protectorate,
> have to do with the common fate and condition in which the
> Jewish community lived under the Muslim rule?
> 
> Will you bring Salah a-Din's physician,  Maimonides, as well, who was forced to convert?
> Or maybe tell us why Yemeni Jews protected a Jordanian king and not a Yemeni one, and why did the rest of the community there had to leave their villages and cross the entire desert by foot?
> 
> Muslim supremacists are so desperate to hide their part in initiating modern Zionism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maimonides was the sage who said I will destroy my enemies by making them my friend.
> 
> The Arab Jews were pretty prosperous ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn't.
> So typical of a Muslim supremacist to both lie about their treatment of Jews,
> and in the same breath to project a textbook antisemitic blood libel on Maimonides.
> 
> Don't you have any self awareness, or think everyone around you at least as uneducated as the average Muslim in the middle east?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AntiSemitic Blood libel against  Maimonides.?? You must be drunk out of your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Islamist witch. Take me out of this conversation. I have no desire to read your delusions. Go sponsor some more child brides and honor killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOLOL The marriage age for women has always been after the onset of puberty .. In the past 30 years it has climbed from 17 to 22. Honor killings are treated like murder an are quite rare in the Gulf States.
> 
> Don't allow your ignorance to make you wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Onset of puberty? LOL so tell. This isn’t Ancient Rome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Child Brides: Pakistan's unethical practice - Mission Network News
> 
> 
> Pakistan is in the process of raising the minimum marriage age to 18 in efforts to prevent child brides. The bill supporting the legal change...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mnnonline.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to see here folks:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 464379
> View attachment 464380
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those little girls are NOT brides , you idiot.. They are flower girls.
> 
> *Child Brides in Pakistan*
> Currently, a girl can marry at 16-years-old. Boys can marry at 18-years-old. However, child marriage rates for girls *are higher* than for boys in Pakistan. Some parents marry their daughters as soon as they have their first menstrual cycle.
> 
> “According to the U.N., *one-third** of the girls in Pakistan *are given in marriage* before they turn 18**. Right now, that’s nearly two million*** girls. It’s a pattern that’s damaging, and deadly, and it has deep ramifications for Pakistani society,” Allen explains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL you defense of a horrible ideology is comical. Fanaticism 101
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pakistan is very poor and has little publication so they are somewhat different than the rest of the Arab world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMaO!!!! You’re kidding right?
> 
> You have an excuse for everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After woman's brutal killing by her father, Jordan asks at what price 'honor'?
> 
> 
> The savage death of a Jordanian woman at the hands of her father over a perceived impropriety has ignited fresh debate over violence against women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Under-Thirteen Child Brides Becoming Mothers In Iran
> 
> 
> Nearly 1600 under-fifteen-year-old girls married in the last Iranian calendar year (ending March 20, 2019), in the province of Hamadan, western Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rare video of underage marriage in Iran: the 'bride' is aged 11
> 
> 
> The video shows a wedding that took place on August 26, 2019, in Bahmaei, an impoverished district in southeastern Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> observers.france24.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia has curbed, not banned, underage marriages
> 
> 
> Like many countries, Saudi Arabia approves minor marriages under certain conditions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia's child bride problem
> 
> 
> With proper sex education almost nonexistent, Indonesia's battle to reduce its high number of underage marriages resulting from unwanted teen pregnancies could be in vain, jeopardising a chance to seize the potential of its demographic dividend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bangkokpost.com
Click to expand...


Every once in a while there is an underage marriage in Arabia and the newspapers explode with fury and protest.

Its sad that you see no good in anyone or anything  except Trump.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was called Judea and now it’s back in my peoples hands. So yes in 1947 Israel was formed. There is nothing to wipe out. No such thing as Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was formed in 1947 because the UN violated its own Charter by not calling for a national election in PALESTINE. Instead it awarded Jews (including thousands of illegal immigrants) 55% of the land of PALESTINE.
> 
> There were twice as many non-Jews as Jews living in PALESTINE at that time; can you figure out which side would have won at the polls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews were kicked out of neighboring countries as Islam started getting more radical. Millions ventured into an undeveloped wasteland and built a country on the ground of their ancient homeland. Now the Islamists want it because why? Because it's Jews. If it were Muslims running Israel no one would say shit. Lebanon treats Palestinians terribly and no one cares as it's Muslim on Muslim actions.
> 
> 
> By your thinking we should give America back to Native Americans and South America should go back to Inca, Maya and Aztec tribes. Istanbul should be returned to the Christians and so on....you live in a fantasy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Jews began leaving the Arab world in 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, so the Jews from Yemen who crossed the entire desert by foot for fear of being forced to convert by the authorities, and then leaving for Israel upon rumors of return in 1881, even before the first official Zionist immigration, doesn't count?
> 
> Why would you need to hide that?
> To sell us how you treated us well?
> No one buys that except for Arabs themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know more about the Habbani Jews who worked as body guards for the King of Jordan.
> 
> You should probably look at a map. If I was leaving Yemen I would take a Dhow or go north thru the Asir mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> According to A report made in 1999 by the US state department, Approximately 500 Jews are scattered in a handful of villages between Sana'a and Saada in northern Yemen. [2] *David carasso* who was a Jewish merchant from Thessaloniki , spent his years 1874–9 in Yemen, and described the *Saada* Jews as a “warrior Jews”, he also mentioned the good relationship between the Arabs of the area and the Saada community Jews.
> *History of the Jews in Saada - Wikipedia*
> View attachment 463986
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Jewish_community_of_Saada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does a handful of Jews guarding a British protectorate,
> have to do with the common fate and condition in which the
> Jewish community lived under the Muslim rule?
> 
> Will you bring Salah a-Din's physician,  Maimonides, as well, who was forced to convert?
> Or maybe tell us why Yemeni Jews protected a Jordanian king and not a Yemeni one, and why did the rest of the community there had to leave their villages and cross the entire desert by foot?
> 
> Muslim supremacists are so desperate to hide their part in initiating modern Zionism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maimonides was the sage who said I will destroy my enemies by making them my friend.
> 
> The Arab Jews were pretty prosperous ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn't.
> So typical of a Muslim supremacist to both lie about their treatment of Jews,
> and in the same breath to project a textbook antisemitic blood libel on Maimonides.
> 
> Don't you have any self awareness, or think everyone around you at least as uneducated as the average Muslim in the middle east?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AntiSemitic Blood libel against  Maimonides.?? You must be drunk out of your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Islamist witch. Take me out of this conversation. I have no desire to read your delusions. Go sponsor some more child brides and honor killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOLOL The marriage age for women has always been after the onset of puberty .. In the past 30 years it has climbed from 17 to 22. Honor killings are treated like murder an are quite rare in the Gulf States.
> 
> Don't allow your ignorance to make you wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Onset of puberty? LOL so tell. This isn’t Ancient Rome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Child Brides: Pakistan's unethical practice - Mission Network News
> 
> 
> Pakistan is in the process of raising the minimum marriage age to 18 in efforts to prevent child brides. The bill supporting the legal change...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mnnonline.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to see here folks:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 464379
> View attachment 464380
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those little girls are NOT brides , you idiot.. They are flower girls.
> 
> *Child Brides in Pakistan*
> Currently, a girl can marry at 16-years-old. Boys can marry at 18-years-old. However, child marriage rates for girls *are higher* than for boys in Pakistan. Some parents marry their daughters as soon as they have their first menstrual cycle.
> 
> “According to the U.N., *one-third** of the girls in Pakistan *are given in marriage* before they turn 18**. Right now, that’s nearly two million*** girls. It’s a pattern that’s damaging, and deadly, and it has deep ramifications for Pakistani society,” Allen explains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL you defense of a horrible ideology is comical. Fanaticism 101
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pakistan is very poor and has little publication so they are somewhat different than the rest of the Arab world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMaO!!!! You’re kidding right?
> 
> You have an excuse for everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After woman's brutal killing by her father, Jordan asks at what price 'honor'?
> 
> 
> The savage death of a Jordanian woman at the hands of her father over a perceived impropriety has ignited fresh debate over violence against women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Under-Thirteen Child Brides Becoming Mothers In Iran
> 
> 
> Nearly 1600 under-fifteen-year-old girls married in the last Iranian calendar year (ending March 20, 2019), in the province of Hamadan, western Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rare video of underage marriage in Iran: the 'bride' is aged 11
> 
> 
> The video shows a wedding that took place on August 26, 2019, in Bahmaei, an impoverished district in southeastern Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> observers.france24.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia has curbed, not banned, underage marriages
> 
> 
> Like many countries, Saudi Arabia approves minor marriages under certain conditions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia's child bride problem
> 
> 
> With proper sex education almost nonexistent, Indonesia's battle to reduce its high number of underage marriages resulting from unwanted teen pregnancies could be in vain, jeopardising a chance to seize the potential of its demographic dividend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bangkokpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every once in a while there is an underage marriage in Arabia and the newspapers explode with fury and protest.
> 
> Its sad that you see no good in anyone or anything  except Trump.
Click to expand...

Nope....not the local ones. International ones. You just changed your rhetoric from only happens in Pakistan to newspapers bash it. You’re a real winner. Face it, your ideology is insane.


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> That map is wrong
> The entire surrounding area ( on all 4 sides ) of Jerusalem is Jewish


The area you're referring to is illegally occupied by Jews.
A majority of those living there are NOT Jews.
International law and Israeli settlements


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> Israel has 100 percent control of Jerusalem


*In violation of international law and world opinion.*

International law and Israeli settlements

"In 2003, The Non-Aligned Movement declared Israeli settlements as illegal, stating, 'the main danger to the realization of the national rights of the Palestinian people and the achievement of a peaceful solution *is the settler colonialism that has been carried out in the Occupied Palestinian Territory, including East Jerusalem, since 1967,* through land confiscation, settlement building and the transfer of Israeli nationals to the Occupied Territory.'"


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has 100 percent control of Jerusalem
> 
> 
> 
> *In violation of international law and world opinion.*
> 
> International law and Israeli settlements
> 
> "In 2003, The Non-Aligned Movement declared Israeli settlements as illegal, stating, 'the main danger to the realization of the national rights of the Palestinian people and the achievement of a peaceful solution *is the settler colonialism that has been carried out in the Occupied Palestinian Territory, including East Jerusalem, since 1967,* through land confiscation, settlement building and the transfer of Israeli nationals to the Occupied Territory.'"
Click to expand...


Well, if the Non-Aligned Movement said so..........LOL!


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> The area you're referring to is illegally occupied by Jews.


New Jersey?


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That map is wrong
> The entire surrounding area ( on all 4 sides ) of Jerusalem is Jewish
> 
> 
> 
> The area you're referring to is illegally occupied by Jews.
> A majority of those living there are NOT Jews.
> International law and Israeli settlements
Click to expand...

It has always been their capital and they have 100 percent control on 4 sides


----------



## Quasar44

Jerusalem is Israeli forever and rightly so!!
 Jews have lost 80 percent of the West Bank


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed they are. I hear Zionist apologist often boasting about Israel as if it were a high-level Democratic nation b
> 
> 
> 
> *The BIG question no one in the US government seems willing to seriously ask:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Proposed reforms to the Basic Law would cement Israel’s illiberal turn in favor of the state’s Jewish character, with potentially serious implications to the rights of minority groups and women.
> 
> "While similar reform efforts have failed in the past, the absence of a supermajority requirement to effect such changes may allow the current government to successfully push through the reforms – writes Professor Gila Stopler."
> 
> Upsetting the Israeli Jewish-Democratic Balance: From the Declaration of Establishment to the Nation-State Bill_
Click to expand...

I think you need to visit Gaza and Hebron and help these wonderful and oppressed folks


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> Get over it !!
> Many decades ago and nobody cares


*Anyone who's concerned about the level of violence across the Middle East today should recognize which state in that region is responsible for most of it.*

http://www.gtr5.com/commentary/j.1475-4967.2006.00260.pdf(P.2)

"U.S. foreign policy shapes events in every corner of the globe. Nowhere is this truer than in the Middle East, a region of recurring instability and enormous strategic importance."

*Americans who are ignorant of Israel's deliberate murder of 34 of their countrymen sailing in international waters 54 years ago have no way of judging how the the Jewish state's illegal current actions perpetuate a state of eternal war from Iran to Lebanon. 

At the very least you should ask yourself why anyone should profit from the mass killing, maiming, and displacement of millions of innocent human beings.*


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> The more radical Islamists suffer the better I feel. Already explained what happened with the Liberty. Do you have dementia?


How did Israel's premediated murder of 34 Americans deter radical Islamists, Loon?


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *How much do you know about **Herman Kahn**?*
> 
> Is he a commie like your buddy Michael Hudson?


Herman Kahn - Wikipedia

"In his last year, 1983, Kahn wrote approvingly of Ronald Reagan's political agenda in _The Coming Boom: Economic, Political, and Social_ and bluntly derided Jonathan Schell's claims about the long-term effects of nuclear war. On July 7 that year, he died of a stroke, aged 61.[13]"


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Anyone who's concerned about the level of violence across the Middle East today should recognize which state in that region is responsible for most of it.



I agree, but when you mention the violence committed by Muslims, they try to kill you.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How much do you know about **Herman Kahn**?*
> 
> Is he a commie like your buddy Michael Hudson?
> 
> 
> 
> Herman Kahn - Wikipedia
> 
> "In his last year, 1983, Kahn wrote approvingly of Ronald Reagan's political agenda in _The Coming Boom: Economic, Political, and Social_ and bluntly derided Jonathan Schell's claims about the long-term effects of nuclear war. On July 7 that year, he died of a stroke, aged 61.[13]"
Click to expand...


Am I supposed to give a shit?


----------



## georgephillip

rylah said:


> There're actually very scarce fully "secular" Israelis, if at all, by Western definitions.
> And it actually has nothing to do with religion...another Western term.


*Secularism has nothing to do with religion?*

Definition of secular | Dictionary.com

*"Secular*
[ sek-yuh-ler ]SHOW IPA

"See synonyms for: secular / seculars on Thesaurus.com
*"adjective*
of or relating to worldly things or to things that are not regarded as religious, spiritual, or sacred; temporal:secular interests.
not pertaining to or connected with religion (opposed to sacred):secular music.
(of education, a school, etc.) concerned with nonreligious subjects."


----------



## georgephillip

rylah said:


> And what DNA has to do with it?
> Stop projecting your racist nonesense on others.







The Uniqueness of Ashkenazi Jewish Ancestry is Important for Health - 23andMe Blog


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Am I supposed to give a shit?


Why not?
You obviously have no life.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I supposed to give a shit?
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
> You obviously have no life.
Click to expand...


Says the master of projection.


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> Like I've said before, a people should know when they are beaten. Otherwise, you lock in future generations to misery. And by repeating the same "fight" over and over shows that you have no imagination, an


Like I've said before: the Palestinians are not beaten. There are more of them than Jews living in historical Palestine. It is only a matter of time before the racist actions of Jews in Israel result in the world responding the same way it did against South Africa thirty years ago. Did you oppose that too?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I've said before, a people should know when they are beaten. Otherwise, you lock in future generations to misery. And by repeating the same "fight" over and over shows that you have no imagination, an
> 
> 
> 
> Like I've said before: the Palestinians are not beaten. There are more of them than Jews living in historical Palestine. It is only a matter of time before the racist actions of Jews in Israel result in the world responding the same way it did against South Africa thirty years ago. Did you oppose that too?
Click to expand...


*There are more of them than Jews living in historical Palestine.  *

Cool story. So how is their nation working out for them? Don't have one you say? Shocker!!!


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I've said before, a people should know when they are beaten. Otherwise, you lock in future generations to misery. And by repeating the same "fight" over and over shows that you have no imagination, an
> 
> 
> 
> Like I've said before: the Palestinians are not beaten. There are more of them than Jews living in historical Palestine. It is only a matter of time before the racist actions of Jews in Israel result in the world responding the same way it did against South Africa thirty years ago. Did you oppose that too?
Click to expand...

Absolutely I was against giving that country to Blacks. And just look at South Africa now, a aids/rape zone.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more radical Islamists suffer the better I feel. Already explained what happened with the Liberty. Do you have dementia?
> 
> 
> 
> How did Israel's premediated murder of 34 Americans deter radical Islamists, Loon?
Click to expand...

Why do you hate me because I am Jewish? Why do you deny the Holocaust? So evil.


----------



## Quasar44

AzogtheDefiler said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more radical Islamists suffer the better I feel. Already explained what happened with the Liberty. Do you have dementia?
> 
> 
> 
> How did Israel's premediated murder of 34 Americans deter radical Islamists, Loon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate me because I am Jewish? Why do you deny the Holocaust? So evil.
Click to expand...

I have not seen George post about denying the Holocaust but am I wrong


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Quasar44 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more radical Islamists suffer the better I feel. Already explained what happened with the Liberty. Do you have dementia?
> 
> 
> 
> How did Israel's premediated murder of 34 Americans deter radical Islamists, Loon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate me because I am Jewish? Why do you deny the Holocaust? So evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen George post about denying the Holocaust but am I wrong
Click to expand...

He is making shit up so I am too...that’s the game.


----------



## Quasar44

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more radical Islamists suffer the better I feel. Already explained what happened with the Liberty. Do you have dementia?
> 
> 
> 
> How did Israel's premediated murder of 34 Americans deter radical Islamists, Loon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate me because I am Jewish? Why do you deny the Holocaust? So evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen George post about denying the Holocaust but am I wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is making shit up so I am too...that’s the game.
Click to expand...

_He did say he was happy the world only had 15 million Jews left _


----------



## surada

Quasar44 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more radical Islamists suffer the better I feel. Already explained what happened with the Liberty. Do you have dementia?
> 
> 
> 
> How did Israel's premediated murder of 34 Americans deter radical Islamists, Loon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate me because I am Jewish? Why do you deny the Holocaust? So evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen George post about denying the Holocaust but am I wrong
Click to expand...


I haven't either.


----------



## Quasar44

is George American or European ??


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more radical Islamists suffer the better I feel. Already explained what happened with the Liberty. Do you have dementia?
> 
> 
> 
> How did Israel's premediated murder of 34 Americans deter radical Islamists, Loon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate me because I am Jewish? Why do you deny the Holocaust? So evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen George post about denying the Holocaust but am I wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is making shit up so I am too...that’s the game.
Click to expand...


He's not making things up. You should try to be honest about Zionist behavior in Palestine.


----------



## Quasar44

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more radical Islamists suffer the better I feel. Already explained what happened with the Liberty. Do you have dementia?
> 
> 
> 
> How did Israel's premediated murder of 34 Americans deter radical Islamists, Loon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate me because I am Jewish? Why do you deny the Holocaust? So evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen George post about denying the Holocaust but am I wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is making shit up so I am too...that’s the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not making things up. You should try to be honest about Zionist behavior in Palestine.
Click to expand...

Funny how you never mentioned all the pales suicide bombers - which is why Israel had to build the wall !!
 Funny you never mention they walked away from Bill Clinton peace accords


----------



## surada

Quasar44 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more radical Islamists suffer the better I feel. Already explained what happened with the Liberty. Do you have dementia?
> 
> 
> 
> How did Israel's premediated murder of 34 Americans deter radical Islamists, Loon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate me because I am Jewish? Why do you deny the Holocaust? So evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen George post about denying the Holocaust but am I wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is making shit up so I am too...that’s the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not making things up. You should try to be honest about Zionist behavior in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how you never mentioned all the pales suicide bombers - which is why Israel had to build the wall !!
> Funny you never mention they walked away from Bill Clinton peace accords
Click to expand...


Israel caused that despair.. There is NOT a single Palestinian who hasn't lost land, water, houses, orchards, friends and family to the Zionists.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more radical Islamists suffer the better I feel. Already explained what happened with the Liberty. Do you have dementia?
> 
> 
> 
> How did Israel's premediated murder of 34 Americans deter radical Islamists, Loon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate me because I am Jewish? Why do you deny the Holocaust? So evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen George post about denying the Holocaust but am I wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is making shit up so I am too...that’s the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not making things up. You should try to be honest about Zionist behavior in Palestine.
Click to expand...

Palestine is a place of fiction.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more radical Islamists suffer the better I feel. Already explained what happened with the Liberty. Do you have dementia?
> 
> 
> 
> How did Israel's premediated murder of 34 Americans deter radical Islamists, Loon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate me because I am Jewish? Why do you deny the Holocaust? So evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen George post about denying the Holocaust but am I wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is making shit up so I am too...that’s the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not making things up. You should try to be honest about Zionist behavior in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how you never mentioned all the pales suicide bombers - which is why Israel had to build the wall !!
> Funny you never mention they walked away from Bill Clinton peace accords
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel caused that despair.. There is NOT a single Palestinian who hasn't lost land, water, houses, orchards, friends and family to the Zionists.
Click to expand...

They never owned land. Israel is a shining light in a sea of darkness aka radical Islam. Too bad you are not honest and admit that.


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more radical Islamists suffer the better I feel. Already explained what happened with the Liberty. Do you have dementia?
> 
> 
> 
> How did Israel's premediated murder of 34 Americans deter radical Islamists, Loon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate me because I am Jewish? Why do you deny the Holocaust? So evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen George post about denying the Holocaust but am I wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is making shit up so I am too...that’s the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not making things up. You should try to be honest about Zionist behavior in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how you never mentioned all the pales suicide bombers - which is why Israel had to build the wall !!
> Funny you never mention they walked away from Bill Clinton peace accords
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel caused that despair.. There is NOT a single Palestinian who hasn't lost land, water, houses, orchards, friends and family to the Zionists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They never owned land. Israel is a shining light in a sea of darkness aka radical Islam. Too bad you are not honest and admit that.
Click to expand...


Neither did the European and Russian Jews.

Most Islam isn't radical at all. You've had thousands of years practice demonizing the neighbors.


----------



## Quasar44

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more radical Islamists suffer the better I feel. Already explained what happened with the Liberty. Do you have dementia?
> 
> 
> 
> How did Israel's premediated murder of 34 Americans deter radical Islamists, Loon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate me because I am Jewish? Why do you deny the Holocaust? So evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen George post about denying the Holocaust but am I wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is making shit up so I am too...that’s the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not making things up. You should try to be honest about Zionist behavior in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how you never mentioned all the pales suicide bombers - which is why Israel had to build the wall !!
> Funny you never mention they walked away from Bill Clinton peace accords
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel caused that despair.. There is NOT a single Palestinian who hasn't lost land, water, houses, orchards, friends and family to the Zionists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They never owned land. Israel is a shining light in a sea of darkness aka radical Islam. Too bad you are not honest and admit that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither did the European and Russian Jews.
> 
> Most Islam isn't radical at all. You've had thousands of years practice demonizing the neighbors.
Click to expand...

These Jews were displaced for 2,000 yrs by the Romans


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more radical Islamists suffer the better I feel. Already explained what happened with the Liberty. Do you have dementia?
> 
> 
> 
> How did Israel's premediated murder of 34 Americans deter radical Islamists, Loon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate me because I am Jewish? Why do you deny the Holocaust? So evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen George post about denying the Holocaust but am I wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is making shit up so I am too...that’s the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not making things up. You should try to be honest about Zionist behavior in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how you never mentioned all the pales suicide bombers - which is why Israel had to build the wall !!
> Funny you never mention they walked away from Bill Clinton peace accords
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel caused that despair.. There is NOT a single Palestinian who hasn't lost land, water, houses, orchards, friends and family to the Zionists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They never owned land. Israel is a shining light in a sea of darkness aka radical Islam. Too bad you are not honest and admit that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither did the European and Russian Jews.
> 
> Most Islam isn't radical at all. You've had thousands of years practice demonizing the neighbors.
Click to expand...

Nah....not at all...even if 1% is radical that’s 16 mil radicals or the equivalent of all Jews in the world. Pretty scary, eh?


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more radical Islamists suffer the better I feel. Already explained what happened with the Liberty. Do you have dementia?
> 
> 
> 
> How did Israel's premediated murder of 34 Americans deter radical Islamists, Loon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate me because I am Jewish? Why do you deny the Holocaust? So evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen George post about denying the Holocaust but am I wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is making shit up so I am too...that’s the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not making things up. You should try to be honest about Zionist behavior in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how you never mentioned all the pales suicide bombers - which is why Israel had to build the wall !!
> Funny you never mention they walked away from Bill Clinton peace accords
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel caused that despair.. There is NOT a single Palestinian who hasn't lost land, water, houses, orchards, friends and family to the Zionists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They never owned land. Israel is a shining light in a sea of darkness aka radical Islam. Too bad you are not honest and admit that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither did the European and Russian Jews.
> 
> Most Islam isn't radical at all. You've had thousands of years practice demonizing the neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah....not at all...even if 1% is radical that’s 16 mil radicals or the equivalent of all Jews in the world. Pretty scary, eh?
Click to expand...


How unwise to abuse the Palestinian Christians and Muslims.


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more radical Islamists suffer the better I feel. Already explained what happened with the Liberty. Do you have dementia?
> 
> 
> 
> How did Israel's premediated murder of 34 Americans deter radical Islamists, Loon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate me because I am Jewish? Why do you deny the Holocaust? So evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen George post about denying the Holocaust but am I wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is making shit up so I am too...that’s the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not making things up. You should try to be honest about Zionist behavior in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine is a place of fiction.
Click to expand...


Nope.. Palestine is a province of Syria.. Herodotus wrote about it circa 500 BC.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more radical Islamists suffer the better I feel. Already explained what happened with the Liberty. Do you have dementia?
> 
> 
> 
> How did Israel's premediated murder of 34 Americans deter radical Islamists, Loon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate me because I am Jewish? Why do you deny the Holocaust? So evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen George post about denying the Holocaust but am I wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is making shit up so I am too...that’s the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not making things up. You should try to be honest about Zionist behavior in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine is a place of fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.. Palestine is a province of Syria.. Herodotus wrote about it circa 500 BC.
Click to expand...


What were Palestine and Syria in 1900 A.D.?


----------



## georgephillip

rylah said:


> You're trying to make it as if Israelis intended to attack Americans without any cause,
> which is quiet pathetic for a spy ship gathering info in the middle of war,
> while the US govt is pressuring Israel on every step.


Do you really think Israel would have survived the six day war if the US had perceived it as an enemy?


----------



## surada

Quasar44 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more radical Islamists suffer the better I feel. Already explained what happened with the Liberty. Do you have dementia?
> 
> 
> 
> How did Israel's premediated murder of 34 Americans deter radical Islamists, Loon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate me because I am Jewish? Why do you deny the Holocaust? So evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen George post about denying the Holocaust but am I wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is making shit up so I am too...that’s the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not making things up. You should try to be honest about Zionist behavior in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how you never mentioned all the pales suicide bombers - which is why Israel had to build the wall !!
> Funny you never mention they walked away from Bill Clinton peace accords
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel caused that despair.. There is NOT a single Palestinian who hasn't lost land, water, houses, orchards, friends and family to the Zionists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They never owned land. Israel is a shining light in a sea of darkness aka radical Islam. Too bad you are not honest and admit that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither did the European and Russian Jews.
> 
> Most Islam isn't radical at all. You've had thousands of years practice demonizing the neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These Jews were displaced for 2,000 yrs by the Romans
Click to expand...


Yep.. and Arabs have been in Palestine since Abraham.. long before Islam.

Sargon 2 settled four Arab tribes in Samaria circa 500 BC.


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more radical Islamists suffer the better I feel. Already explained what happened with the Liberty. Do you have dementia?
> 
> 
> 
> How did Israel's premediated murder of 34 Americans deter radical Islamists, Loon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate me because I am Jewish? Why do you deny the Holocaust? So evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen George post about denying the Holocaust but am I wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is making shit up so I am too...that’s the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not making things up. You should try to be honest about Zionist behavior in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine is a place of fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.. Palestine is a province of Syria.. Herodotus wrote about it circa 500 BC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What were Palestine and Syria in 1900 A.D.?
Click to expand...


Don't you know? The Arabs and Brits chased the Ottomans out circa 1916. Abraham and Moses both had Arab wives.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more radical Islamists suffer the better I feel. Already explained what happened with the Liberty. Do you have dementia?
> 
> 
> 
> How did Israel's premediated murder of 34 Americans deter radical Islamists, Loon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate me because I am Jewish? Why do you deny the Holocaust? So evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen George post about denying the Holocaust but am I wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is making shit up so I am too...that’s the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not making things up. You should try to be honest about Zionist behavior in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine is a place of fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.. Palestine is a province of Syria.. Herodotus wrote about it circa 500 BC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What were Palestine and Syria in 1900 A.D.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you know? The Arabs and Brits chased the Ottomans out circa 1916. Abraham and Moses both had Arab wives.
Click to expand...


*Don't you know? *

Can't you say it?

What were Palestine and Syria in 1900 A.D.?


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more radical Islamists suffer the better I feel. Already explained what happened with the Liberty. Do you have dementia?
> 
> 
> 
> How did Israel's premediated murder of 34 Americans deter radical Islamists, Loon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate me because I am Jewish? Why do you deny the Holocaust? So evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen George post about denying the Holocaust but am I wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is making shit up so I am too...that’s the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not making things up. You should try to be honest about Zionist behavior in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine is a place of fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.. Palestine is a province of Syria.. Herodotus wrote about it circa 500 BC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What were Palestine and Syria in 1900 A.D.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you know? The Arabs and Brits chased the Ottomans out circa 1916. Abraham and Moses both had Arab wives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Don't you know? *
> 
> Can't you say it?
> 
> What were Palestine and Syria in 1900 A.D.?
Click to expand...


The Ottoman Empire.


According to Ottoman statistics studied by Justin McCarthy, the population of Palestine in the early 19th century was 350,000, in 1860 it was 411,000 and in 1900 about *600,000* of which 94% were Arabs. In 1914 Palestine had a population of 657,000 Muslim Arabs, 81,000 Christian Arabs, and 59,000 Jews.
*Demographic history of Palestine (region) - Wikipedia*



en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographic_history_of_Palestine_(region)


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more radical Islamists suffer the better I feel. Already explained what happened with the Liberty. Do you have dementia?
> 
> 
> 
> How did Israel's premediated murder of 34 Americans deter radical Islamists, Loon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate me because I am Jewish? Why do you deny the Holocaust? So evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen George post about denying the Holocaust but am I wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is making shit up so I am too...that’s the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not making things up. You should try to be honest about Zionist behavior in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine is a place of fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.. Palestine is a province of Syria.. Herodotus wrote about it circa 500 BC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What were Palestine and Syria in 1900 A.D.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you know? The Arabs and Brits chased the Ottomans out circa 1916. Abraham and Moses both had Arab wives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Don't you know? *
> 
> Can't you say it?
> 
> What were Palestine and Syria in 1900 A.D.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Ottoman Empire.
> 
> 
> According to Ottoman statistics studied by Justin McCarthy, the population of Palestine in the early 19th century was 350,000, in 1860 it was 411,000 and in 1900 about *600,000* of which 94% were Arabs. In 1914 Palestine had a population of 657,000 Muslim Arabs, 81,000 Christian Arabs, and 59,000 Jews.
> *Demographic history of Palestine (region) - Wikipedia*
> View attachment 464905
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographic_history_of_Palestine_(region)
Click to expand...

59k Jews beat out 600k+ Islamists. Not surprising.


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more radical Islamists suffer the better I feel. Already explained what happened with the Liberty. Do you have dementia?
> 
> 
> 
> How did Israel's premediated murder of 34 Americans deter radical Islamists, Loon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate me because I am Jewish? Why do you deny the Holocaust? So evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen George post about denying the Holocaust but am I wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is making shit up so I am too...that’s the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not making things up. You should try to be honest about Zionist behavior in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine is a place of fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.. Palestine is a province of Syria.. Herodotus wrote about it circa 500 BC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What were Palestine and Syria in 1900 A.D.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you know? The Arabs and Brits chased the Ottomans out circa 1916. Abraham and Moses both had Arab wives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Don't you know? *
> 
> Can't you say it?
> 
> What were Palestine and Syria in 1900 A.D.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Ottoman Empire.
> 
> 
> According to Ottoman statistics studied by Justin McCarthy, the population of Palestine in the early 19th century was 350,000, in 1860 it was 411,000 and in 1900 about *600,000* of which 94% were Arabs. In 1914 Palestine had a population of 657,000 Muslim Arabs, 81,000 Christian Arabs, and 59,000 Jews.
> *Demographic history of Palestine (region) - Wikipedia*
> View attachment 464905
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographic_history_of_Palestine_(region)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 59k Jews beat out 600k+ Islamists. Not surprising.
Click to expand...


They were Arab Jews who spoke Arabic.  NOT Europeans.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more radical Islamists suffer the better I feel. Already explained what happened with the Liberty. Do you have dementia?
> 
> 
> 
> How did Israel's premediated murder of 34 Americans deter radical Islamists, Loon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate me because I am Jewish? Why do you deny the Holocaust? So evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen George post about denying the Holocaust but am I wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is making shit up so I am too...that’s the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not making things up. You should try to be honest about Zionist behavior in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine is a place of fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.. Palestine is a province of Syria.. Herodotus wrote about it circa 500 BC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What were Palestine and Syria in 1900 A.D.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you know? The Arabs and Brits chased the Ottomans out circa 1916. Abraham and Moses both had Arab wives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Don't you know? *
> 
> Can't you say it?
> 
> What were Palestine and Syria in 1900 A.D.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Ottoman Empire.
> 
> 
> According to Ottoman statistics studied by Justin McCarthy, the population of Palestine in the early 19th century was 350,000, in 1860 it was 411,000 and in 1900 about *600,000* of which 94% were Arabs. In 1914 Palestine had a population of 657,000 Muslim Arabs, 81,000 Christian Arabs, and 59,000 Jews.
> *Demographic history of Palestine (region) - Wikipedia*
> View attachment 464905
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographic_history_of_Palestine_(region)
Click to expand...


So neither one was a nation.....good to know.


----------



## Quasar44

AzogtheDefiler said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more radical Islamists suffer the better I feel. Already explained what happened with the Liberty. Do you have dementia?
> 
> 
> 
> How did Israel's premediated murder of 34 Americans deter radical Islamists, Loon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate me because I am Jewish? Why do you deny the Holocaust? So evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen George post about denying the Holocaust but am I wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is making shit up so I am too...that’s the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not making things up. You should try to be honest about Zionist behavior in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine is a place of fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.. Palestine is a province of Syria.. Herodotus wrote about it circa 500 BC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What were Palestine and Syria in 1900 A.D.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you know? The Arabs and Brits chased the Ottomans out circa 1916. Abraham and Moses both had Arab wives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Don't you know? *
> 
> Can't you say it?
> 
> What were Palestine and Syria in 1900 A.D.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Ottoman Empire.
> 
> 
> According to Ottoman statistics studied by Justin McCarthy, the population of Palestine in the early 19th century was 350,000, in 1860 it was 411,000 and in 1900 about *600,000* of which 94% were Arabs. In 1914 Palestine had a population of 657,000 Muslim Arabs, 81,000 Christian Arabs, and 59,000 Jews.
> *Demographic history of Palestine (region) - Wikipedia*
> View attachment 464905
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographic_history_of_Palestine_(region)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 59k Jews beat out 600k+ Islamists. Not surprising.
Click to expand...

I don’t think American Jews will be around due to intermarriage


----------



## Quasar44

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more radical Islamists suffer the better I feel. Already explained what happened with the Liberty. Do you have dementia?
> 
> 
> 
> How did Israel's premediated murder of 34 Americans deter radical Islamists, Loon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate me because I am Jewish? Why do you deny the Holocaust? So evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen George post about denying the Holocaust but am I wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is making shit up so I am too...that’s the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not making things up. You should try to be honest about Zionist behavior in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine is a place of fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.. Palestine is a province of Syria.. Herodotus wrote about it circa 500 BC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What were Palestine and Syria in 1900 A.D.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you know? The Arabs and Brits chased the Ottomans out circa 1916. Abraham and Moses both had Arab wives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Don't you know? *
> 
> Can't you say it?
> 
> What were Palestine and Syria in 1900 A.D.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Ottoman Empire.
> 
> 
> According to Ottoman statistics studied by Justin McCarthy, the population of Palestine in the early 19th century was 350,000, in 1860 it was 411,000 and in 1900 about *600,000* of which 94% were Arabs. In 1914 Palestine had a population of 657,000 Muslim Arabs, 81,000 Christian Arabs, and 59,000 Jews.
> *Demographic history of Palestine (region) - Wikipedia*
> View attachment 464905
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographic_history_of_Palestine_(region)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 59k Jews beat out 600k+ Islamists. Not surprising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were Arab Jews who spoke Arabic.  NOT Europeans.
Click to expand...

There is only 6.5 million Jews in Israel and 5.5 million in the USA 
 Very few of us left


----------



## Indeependent

Quasar44 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more radical Islamists suffer the better I feel. Already explained what happened with the Liberty. Do you have dementia?
> 
> 
> 
> How did Israel's premediated murder of 34 Americans deter radical Islamists, Loon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate me because I am Jewish? Why do you deny the Holocaust? So evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen George post about denying the Holocaust but am I wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is making shit up so I am too...that’s the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not making things up. You should try to be honest about Zionist behavior in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine is a place of fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.. Palestine is a province of Syria.. Herodotus wrote about it circa 500 BC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What were Palestine and Syria in 1900 A.D.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you know? The Arabs and Brits chased the Ottomans out circa 1916. Abraham and Moses both had Arab wives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Don't you know? *
> 
> Can't you say it?
> 
> What were Palestine and Syria in 1900 A.D.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Ottoman Empire.
> 
> 
> According to Ottoman statistics studied by Justin McCarthy, the population of Palestine in the early 19th century was 350,000, in 1860 it was 411,000 and in 1900 about *600,000* of which 94% were Arabs. In 1914 Palestine had a population of 657,000 Muslim Arabs, 81,000 Christian Arabs, and 59,000 Jews.
> *Demographic history of Palestine (region) - Wikipedia*
> View attachment 464905
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographic_history_of_Palestine_(region)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 59k Jews beat out 600k+ Islamists. Not surprising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were Arab Jews who spoke Arabic.  NOT Europeans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is only 6.5 million Jews in Israel and 5.5 million in the USA
> Very few of us left
Click to expand...

Always has been.
Apparently, you haven't been studying your Deuteronomy.


----------



## georgephillip

rylah said:


> srael is a nation too small to be pressured or threatened too much.
> And our parents were literally digging graves for themselves at the time
> 
> in the middle of Tel-Aviv park...


*Some of your parents were digging mass graves in the Sinai*





Ras Sedr massacre

*"Ras Sedr massacre* (in Hebrew: טבח ראס סודר) is a claimed mass murder of dozens of Egyptian prisoners of war that reportedly took place immediately after a paratrooper unit of Israel Defense Forces conquered Ras Sedr (also known as Ras Sudr) on 8 June 1967 during the Six-Day War, *the same day as the **USS Liberty* incident."


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> srael is a nation too small to be pressured or threatened too much.
> And our parents were literally digging graves for themselves at the time
> 
> in the middle of Tel-Aviv park...
> 
> 
> 
> *Some of your parents were digging mass graves in the Sinai*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ras Sedr massacre
> 
> *"Ras Sedr massacre* (in Hebrew: טבח ראס סודר) is a claimed mass murder of dozens of Egyptian prisoners of war that reportedly took place immediately after a paratrooper unit of Israel Defense Forces conquered Ras Sedr (also known as Ras Sudr) on 8 June 1967 during the Six-Day War, *the same day as the **USS Liberty* incident."
Click to expand...

Jesus Chr_st! It turns out that Hitler wasn't _*completely*_ wrong.


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> Well, yes. Of course. The problem is knowing whose success is it? Nazism was magnificent for the leaders of the Third Reich. The Khmer Rouge was a dream come true for Pol Pot. And the Soviet Union was wonderful for the Communist big wigs.


Martin Luther King said it best




"Patriotic" Americans across the political spectrum crucified King when he made this statement in 1967. One year later they murdered him. His "arc of the moral universe" may bend towards justice, but that process will be slower than slow as long as militarism, materialism, and racism continue to rule in the "Land of the Free."


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yes. Of course. The problem is knowing whose success is it? Nazism was magnificent for the leaders of the Third Reich. The Khmer Rouge was a dream come true for Pol Pot. And the Soviet Union was wonderful for the Communist big wigs.
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Luther King said it best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Patriotic" Americans across the political spectrum crucified King when he made this statement in 1967. One year later they murdered him. His "arc of the moral universe" may bend towards justice, but that process will be slower than slow as long as militarism, materialism, and racism continue to rule in the "Land of the Free."
Click to expand...

You're right. I remember that and the truth of it hasn't dampened the purveyance from increasing since.


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> Jesus Chr_st! It turns out that Hitler wasn't _*completely*_ wrong.


J*ews are exceptional in many ways one of which seems to be inspiring levels of hatred among non-Jews that result in pogroms and worse. I suspect the Jews of Israel are about to repeat that mistake at least one more time?*

ICC opens investigation into war crimes in Palestinian territories

"The international criminal court has launched an investigation into alleged war crimes in the Palestinian territories, including the period covered by the 2014 Gaza war, potentially placing hundreds of Israelis – including soldiers and senior political figures – at risk of prosecution."


----------



## georgephillip

DudleySmith said:


> ol @ poor Georgie, stuck with loads of commie rubbish that isn't even defended by his Pravda masters who invented it in decades. He just can't learn new rubbish, too many years stuck with peddling the old rubbish.


*Why do you think the lives lost on Liberty are "rubbish?"
Are you un-American?*

USS Liberty Memorial

"After surveilling USS _Liberty_ for more than nine hours with almost hourly aircraft overflights and radar tracking, the air and naval forces of Israel attacked our ship in international waters without warning. 

*"USS Liberty was identified as a US naval ship by Israeli reconnaissance aircraft nine hours before the attack and continuously tracked by Israeli radar and aircraft thereafter. *

"Sailing in international waters at less than five knots, with no offensive armament, our ship was not a military threat to anyone.

"The Israeli forces attacked without warning and without attempting to contact us. Thirty four Americans were killed in the attack and another 174 were wounded."


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Fuck Iran and fuck you too


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Iran and fuck you too
Click to expand...


Commie want a cracker?


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> Where do you live ??
> Are you a 1960s hippie who never grew up or a radical leftist or what ??


I live in Los Angeles, and I've never believed in racism, militarism, or materialism.


----------



## DudleySmith

georgephillip said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ol @ poor Georgie, stuck with loads of commie rubbish that isn't even defended by his Pravda masters who invented it in decades. He just can't learn new rubbish, too many years stuck with peddling the old rubbish.
> 
> 
> 
> *Why do you think the lives lost on Liberty are "rubbish?"
> Are you un-American?*
> 
> USS Liberty Memorial
> 
> "After surveilling USS _Liberty_ for more than nine hours with almost hourly aircraft overflights and radar tracking, the air and naval forces of Israel attacked our ship in international waters without warning.
> 
> *"USS Liberty was identified as a US naval ship by Israeli reconnaissance aircraft nine hours before the attack and continuously tracked by Israeli radar and aircraft thereafter. *
> 
> "Sailing in international waters at less than five knots, with no offensive armament, our ship was not a military threat to anyone.
> 
> "The Israeli forces attacked without warning and without attempting to contact us. Thirty four Americans were killed in the attack and another 174 were wounded."
Click to expand...


^^^ posted in the belief that dumping an even bigger pile of rubbish in a post that nobody takes seriously means they won on the neenerneenernetz.


----------



## Jarlaxle

surada said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The demographics of Lebanon were changed overnight with the flood of Palestinian refugees  in 1948 and 1967. You have never been to Lebanon either, have you?
> 
> There are 1 1/2 million Christians in Arabia...
> 
> There were 50 Christian Churches in Baghdad before Bush's invasion. Currently there are at least 600 churches and 500,000–1,000,000 Christians in Iran.  *
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Lebanon during the civil war. The Palestinians are there because the Zionist Nazis have destroyed their homes in Palestine.
> 
> Are you saying that it is Bush who is responsible for 500,000–1,000,000 Christians in Iran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love Lebanon .We used to go there ever 18 months.. Stayed  at the Phoenicia or the St. George.
> 
> I know.. The Zionists started destroying Arab villages in late 1947.. I guess they looted and leveled some 300 Arab villages.
> 
> I am saying Americans don't give a shit about Arab Christians whether they are Palestinian or Iraqi or Iranian.
Click to expand...

Yeah...it's almost like the Arabs invaded and tried to wipe out the Israelis in 1947-48...


----------



## Jarlaxle

surada said:


> They were losing the Yom Kippur war until Nixon bailed them out.



No, they were not. They were aware their resources were strained...and had Nixon not "bailed them out", the next step was nuclear weapons.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> ICC opens investigation into war crimes in Palestinian territories
> 
> "The international criminal court has launched an investigation into alleged war crimes in the Palestinian territories, including the period covered by the 2014 Gaza war, potentially placing hundreds of Israelis – including soldiers and senior political figures – at risk of prosecution."


Thank you. These are a few of the statements made that I think are particularly interesting 

** The Israeli prime minister, Benjamin Netanyahu*_* added: “The decision of the international court to open an investigation against Israel today for war crimes is absurd. It’s *__*undiluted antisemitism *__*and the height of hypocrisy.”*_ 

*Undiluted antisemitism? What is antisemitic about it?

* In a videotaped statement, Netanyahu added: “The state of Israel is under attack this evening”. 

Oh, really? Seeking fair justice is an “attack”? Is Netanyahu educated in the U.S. by any chance?

* Netanyahu: “The ICC, which was established to prevent a repeat of the horrors the Nazis instigated against the Jewish people, now turns against the state of the Jewish people.” 

No, Netty, the ICC was established to prevent those horrors from being committed against any people. 

* Responding to the announcement, the Israeli president, Reuven Rivlin, described it as “scandalous.” 

How so?

* Reuven Rivlin: “We will not accept claims against the exercise of our right and our obligation to defend our citizens.“ 

So, if those claims are proven to be true does that mean that he (Israel) will not accept the penalty? I hope that the pro-Zionists - who claim that Israel is a pinnacle of Democracy - are reading this. 

** *The probe is expected to cover* _the 2014 Gaza war, the Gaza 2018 Gaza border clashes *and*_* Israeli settlement-building in the West Bank.

It is well-documented so that shouldn’t take very long to sort out. *


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

GLASNOST said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> ICC opens investigation into war crimes in Palestinian territories
> 
> "The international criminal court has launched an investigation into alleged war crimes in the Palestinian territories, including the period covered by the 2014 Gaza war, potentially placing hundreds of Israelis – including soldiers and senior political figures – at risk of prosecution."
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. These are a few of the statements made that I think are particularly interesting
> 
> ** The Israeli prime minister, Benjamin Netanyahu*_* added: “The decision of the international court to open an investigation against Israel today for war crimes is absurd. It’s *__*undiluted antisemitism *__*and the height of hypocrisy.”*_
> 
> *Undiluted antisemitism? What is antisemitic about it?
> 
> * In a videotaped statement, Netanyahu added: “The state of Israel is under attack this evening”.
> 
> Oh, really? Seeking fair justice is an “attack”? Is Netanyahu educated in the U.S. by any chance?
> 
> * Netanyahu: “The ICC, which was established to prevent a repeat of the horrors the Nazis instigated against the Jewish people, now turns against the state of the Jewish people.”
> 
> No, Netty, the ICC was established to prevent those horrors from being committed against any people.
> 
> * Responding to the announcement, the Israeli president, Reuven Rivlin, described it as “scandalous.”
> 
> How so?
> 
> * Reuven Rivlin: “We will not accept claims against the exercise of our right and our obligation to defend our citizens.“
> 
> So, if those claims are proven to be true does that mean that he (Israel) will not accept the penalty? I hope that the pro-Zionists - who claim that Israel is a pinnacle of Democracy - are reading this.
> 
> ** *The probe is expected to cover* _the 2014 Gaza war, the Gaza 2018 Gaza border clashes *and*_* Israeli settlement-building in the West Bank.
> 
> It is well-documented so that shouldn’t take very long to sort out. *
Click to expand...


*What is antisemitic about it?* 

Investigating Israel while ignoring all the Muslim war crimes.


----------



## surada

Jarlaxle said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were losing the Yom Kippur war until Nixon bailed them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they were not. They were aware their resources were strained...and had Nixon not "bailed them out", the next step was nuclear weapons.
Click to expand...


They say that Golde Meir did tell Nixon if you don't resupply us, we will bomb the Saudi oil istallations.


----------



## surada

Jarlaxle said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The demographics of Lebanon were changed overnight with the flood of Palestinian refugees  in 1948 and 1967. You have never been to Lebanon either, have you?
> 
> There are 1 1/2 million Christians in Arabia...
> 
> There were 50 Christian Churches in Baghdad before Bush's invasion. Currently there are at least 600 churches and 500,000–1,000,000 Christians in Iran.  *
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Lebanon during the civil war. The Palestinians are there because the Zionist Nazis have destroyed their homes in Palestine.
> 
> Are you saying that it is Bush who is responsible for 500,000–1,000,000 Christians in Iran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love Lebanon .We used to go there ever 18 months.. Stayed  at the Phoenicia or the St. George.
> 
> I know.. The Zionists started destroying Arab villages in late 1947.. I guess they looted and leveled some 300 Arab villages.
> 
> I am saying Americans don't give a shit about Arab Christians whether they are Palestinian or Iraqi or Iranian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...it's almost like the Arabs invaded and tried to wipe out the Israelis in 1947-48...
Click to expand...


In 1967 the Israelis invaded Egypt while Egyptian troops were deployed in Yemen. In late 1947 the Israelis firebombed the Haifa refinery.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> In 1967 the Israelis invaded Egypt while Egyptian troops were deployed in Yemen



How many troops did they have in Yemen?
How many troops did they have at home?


----------



## Jarlaxle

Every problem Israel has comes from being soft. Had they dealt with the Arabs properly, this would not be an issue.


----------



## Quasar44

Arabs prefer to conquer and convert
Jews like to be left alone


----------



## Quasar44

surada said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no "pals," there are Arabs and Muslims. The Arabs were given Jordan, the Christians Lebanon, and the Jews Israel.
> 
> But Muslims will not allow other faiths, Muslim supremacy is absolute. They already conquered Christian Lebanon, they seek Israel, then on to Spain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *The demographics of Lebanon were changed overnight with the flood of Palestinian refugees  in 1948 and 1967. You have never been to Lebanon either, have you?
> 
> There are 1 1/2 million Christians in Arabia...
> 
> There were 50 Christian Churches in Baghdad before Bush's invasion. Currently there are at least 600 churches and 500,000–1,000,000 Christians in Iran.  *
Click to expand...

So Lebanon was mostly Christian before 48??


----------



## Quasar44

surada said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
Click to expand...

The Golan is very tiny area but has huge military applications and a huge source of water


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you live ??
> Are you a 1960s hippie who never grew up or a radical leftist or what ??
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Los Angeles, and I've never believed in racism, militarism, or materialism.
Click to expand...

Why did you pick a city with 700,000 Jews lol


----------



## surada

Quasar44 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Golan is very tiny area but has huge military applications and a huge source of water
Click to expand...


The Zionists destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan Heights. They wanted the watershed.

Are you familiar with Israel's foremost military historian?

*Martin van Creveld: Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To ...*








						Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To Be Secure
					

When everything is said and done, how important is the West Bank to Israel’s defense? To answer the question, our best starting point is the situation before the 1967 war. At that time, the Arab armed forces surrounding Israel outnumbered the Jewish state’s army by a ratio of 3-to-1. Not only...




					forward.com
				



...
Dec 15, 2010 · *Martin van Creveld* is an Israeli military historian and the author of “The Land* of* Blood and Honey: The Rise* of* Modern Israel” (St.* Martin’s* Press, 2010). The views and opinions expressed in this...


----------



## GLASNOST

Jarlaxle said:


> Every problem Israel has comes from being soft. Had they dealt with the Arabs properly, this would not be an issue.


Every problem comes from the Nazis being too soft. Had Hitler dealt with them properly the trouble in Palestine would not be an issue.


----------



## Quasar44

surada said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Golan is very tiny area but has huge military applications and a huge source of water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zionists destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan Heights. They wanted the watershed.
> 
> Are you familiar with Israel's foremost military historian?
> 
> *Martin van Creveld: Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To Be Secure
> 
> 
> When everything is said and done, how important is the West Bank to Israel’s defense? To answer the question, our best starting point is the situation before the 1967 war. At that time, the Arab armed forces surrounding Israel outnumbered the Jewish state’s army by a ratio of 3-to-1. Not only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forward.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Dec 15, 2010 · *Martin van Creveld* is an Israeli military historian and the author of “The Land* of* Blood and Honey: The Rise* of* Modern Israel” (St.* Martin’s* Press, 2010). The views and opinions expressed in this...
Click to expand...

Do you accept any Jewish nation in the lands ??


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Golan is very tiny area but has huge military applications and a huge source of water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zionists destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan Heights. They wanted the watershed.
> 
> Are you familiar with Israel's foremost military historian?
> 
> *Martin van Creveld: Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To Be Secure
> 
> 
> When everything is said and done, how important is the West Bank to Israel’s defense? To answer the question, our best starting point is the situation before the 1967 war. At that time, the Arab armed forces surrounding Israel outnumbered the Jewish state’s army by a ratio of 3-to-1. Not only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forward.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Dec 15, 2010 · *Martin van Creveld* is an Israeli military historian and the author of “The Land* of* Blood and Honey: The Rise* of* Modern Israel” (St.* Martin’s* Press, 2010). The views and opinions expressed in this...
Click to expand...


*They wanted the watershed. *

Not to mention pesky Muslims shelling Israel from the high ground.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Golan is very tiny area but has huge military applications and a huge source of water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zionists destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan Heights. They wanted the watershed.
> 
> Are you familiar with Israel's foremost military historian?
> 
> *Martin van Creveld: Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To Be Secure
> 
> 
> When everything is said and done, how important is the West Bank to Israel’s defense? To answer the question, our best starting point is the situation before the 1967 war. At that time, the Arab armed forces surrounding Israel outnumbered the Jewish state’s army by a ratio of 3-to-1. Not only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forward.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Dec 15, 2010 · *Martin van Creveld* is an Israeli military historian and the author of “The Land* of* Blood and Honey: The Rise* of* Modern Israel” (St.* Martin’s* Press, 2010). The views and opinions expressed in this...
Click to expand...


*Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To Be Secure*


Israel Doesn’t Need to give up the West Bank To Be Secure


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Golan is very tiny area but has huge military applications and a huge source of water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zionists destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan Heights. They wanted the watershed.
> 
> Are you familiar with Israel's foremost military historian?
> 
> *Martin van Creveld: Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To Be Secure
> 
> 
> When everything is said and done, how important is the West Bank to Israel’s defense? To answer the question, our best starting point is the situation before the 1967 war. At that time, the Arab armed forces surrounding Israel outnumbered the Jewish state’s army by a ratio of 3-to-1. Not only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forward.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Dec 15, 2010 · *Martin van Creveld* is an Israeli military historian and the author of “The Land* of* Blood and Honey: The Rise* of* Modern Israel” (St.* Martin’s* Press, 2010). The views and opinions expressed in this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *They wanted the watershed. *
> 
> Not to mention pesky Muslims shelling Israel from the high ground.
Click to expand...


Read Moshe Dayan.. Israel spent a decade trying to provoke Syria and Lebanon into a war.. They wanted more fertile land and water than what they had been given.


----------



## surada

Quasar44 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Golan is very tiny area but has huge military applications and a huge source of water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zionists destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan Heights. They wanted the watershed.
> 
> Are you familiar with Israel's foremost military historian?
> 
> *Martin van Creveld: Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To Be Secure
> 
> 
> When everything is said and done, how important is the West Bank to Israel’s defense? To answer the question, our best starting point is the situation before the 1967 war. At that time, the Arab armed forces surrounding Israel outnumbered the Jewish state’s army by a ratio of 3-to-1. Not only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forward.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Dec 15, 2010 · *Martin van Creveld* is an Israeli military historian and the author of “The Land* of* Blood and Honey: The Rise* of* Modern Israel” (St.* Martin’s* Press, 2010). The views and opinions expressed in this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you accept any Jewish nation in the lands ??
Click to expand...


Certainly.. They were given land by the British Mandate. No need to steal more by force of arms.


----------



## Quasar44

surada said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Golan is very tiny area but has huge military applications and a huge source of water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zionists destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan Heights. They wanted the watershed.
> 
> Are you familiar with Israel's foremost military historian?
> 
> *Martin van Creveld: Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To Be Secure
> 
> 
> When everything is said and done, how important is the West Bank to Israel’s defense? To answer the question, our best starting point is the situation before the 1967 war. At that time, the Arab armed forces surrounding Israel outnumbered the Jewish state’s army by a ratio of 3-to-1. Not only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forward.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Dec 15, 2010 · *Martin van Creveld* is an Israeli military historian and the author of “The Land* of* Blood and Honey: The Rise* of* Modern Israel” (St.* Martin’s* Press, 2010). The views and opinions expressed in this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you accept any Jewish nation in the lands ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly.. They were given land by the British Mandate. No need to steal more by force of arms.
Click to expand...

They were given mostly only the Negev desert 
Hardly anything


----------



## Quasar44

surada said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Golan is very tiny area but has huge military applications and a huge source of water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zionists destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan Heights. They wanted the watershed.
> 
> Are you familiar with Israel's foremost military historian?
> 
> *Martin van Creveld: Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To Be Secure
> 
> 
> When everything is said and done, how important is the West Bank to Israel’s defense? To answer the question, our best starting point is the situation before the 1967 war. At that time, the Arab armed forces surrounding Israel outnumbered the Jewish state’s army by a ratio of 3-to-1. Not only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forward.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Dec 15, 2010 · *Martin van Creveld* is an Israeli military historian and the author of “The Land* of* Blood and Honey: The Rise* of* Modern Israel” (St.* Martin’s* Press, 2010). The views and opinions expressed in this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you accept any Jewish nation in the lands ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly.. They were given land by the British Mandate. No need to steal more by force of arms.
Click to expand...

They were invaded multiple times and that land is now there’s and rightly so


----------



## Quasar44

Palestinians have 80 percent of the West Bank


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Golan is very tiny area but has huge military applications and a huge source of water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zionists destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan Heights. They wanted the watershed.
> 
> Are you familiar with Israel's foremost military historian?
> 
> *Martin van Creveld: Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To Be Secure
> 
> 
> When everything is said and done, how important is the West Bank to Israel’s defense? To answer the question, our best starting point is the situation before the 1967 war. At that time, the Arab armed forces surrounding Israel outnumbered the Jewish state’s army by a ratio of 3-to-1. Not only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forward.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Dec 15, 2010 · *Martin van Creveld* is an Israeli military historian and the author of “The Land* of* Blood and Honey: The Rise* of* Modern Israel” (St.* Martin’s* Press, 2010). The views and opinions expressed in this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *They wanted the watershed. *
> 
> Not to mention pesky Muslims shelling Israel from the high ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read Moshe Dayan.. Israel spent a decade trying to provoke Syria and Lebanon into a war.. They wanted more fertile land and water than what they had been given.
Click to expand...

*
Read Moshe Dayan. *

He made the Syrians shell Israel from the Golan Heights? Sneaky!


----------



## surada

Quasar44 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Golan is very tiny area but has huge military applications and a huge source of water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zionists destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan Heights. They wanted the watershed.
> 
> Are you familiar with Israel's foremost military historian?
> 
> *Martin van Creveld: Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To Be Secure
> 
> 
> When everything is said and done, how important is the West Bank to Israel’s defense? To answer the question, our best starting point is the situation before the 1967 war. At that time, the Arab armed forces surrounding Israel outnumbered the Jewish state’s army by a ratio of 3-to-1. Not only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forward.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Dec 15, 2010 · *Martin van Creveld* is an Israeli military historian and the author of “The Land* of* Blood and Honey: The Rise* of* Modern Israel” (St.* Martin’s* Press, 2010). The views and opinions expressed in this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you accept any Jewish nation in the lands ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly.. They were given land by the British Mandate. No need to steal more by force of arms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were invaded multiple times and that land is now there’s and rightly so
Click to expand...


No they weren't .. They began destroying Arab villages in 1947.. They attacked Egypt in 1967. 

They tried to implicate the Arabs in Operation Susanna in 1953 with attacks on Americans in Cairo .. That ultimately lead to the Suez Crisis which cost the US and Europe early.


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Golan is very tiny area but has huge military applications and a huge source of water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zionists destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan Heights. They wanted the watershed.
> 
> Are you familiar with Israel's foremost military historian?
> 
> *Martin van Creveld: Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To Be Secure
> 
> 
> When everything is said and done, how important is the West Bank to Israel’s defense? To answer the question, our best starting point is the situation before the 1967 war. At that time, the Arab armed forces surrounding Israel outnumbered the Jewish state’s army by a ratio of 3-to-1. Not only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forward.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Dec 15, 2010 · *Martin van Creveld* is an Israeli military historian and the author of “The Land* of* Blood and Honey: The Rise* of* Modern Israel” (St.* Martin’s* Press, 2010). The views and opinions expressed in this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *They wanted the watershed. *
> 
> Not to mention pesky Muslims shelling Israel from the high ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read Moshe Dayan.. Israel spent a decade trying to provoke Syria and Lebanon into a war.. They wanted more fertile land and water than what they had been given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Read Moshe Dayan. *
> 
> He made the Syrians shell Israel from the Golan Heights? Sneaky!
Click to expand...


You haven't read Moshe Dayan or Martin Van Cleveld.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Golan is very tiny area but has huge military applications and a huge source of water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zionists destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan Heights. They wanted the watershed.
> 
> Are you familiar with Israel's foremost military historian?
> 
> *Martin van Creveld: Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To Be Secure
> 
> 
> When everything is said and done, how important is the West Bank to Israel’s defense? To answer the question, our best starting point is the situation before the 1967 war. At that time, the Arab armed forces surrounding Israel outnumbered the Jewish state’s army by a ratio of 3-to-1. Not only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forward.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Dec 15, 2010 · *Martin van Creveld* is an Israeli military historian and the author of “The Land* of* Blood and Honey: The Rise* of* Modern Israel” (St.* Martin’s* Press, 2010). The views and opinions expressed in this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *They wanted the watershed. *
> 
> Not to mention pesky Muslims shelling Israel from the high ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read Moshe Dayan.. Israel spent a decade trying to provoke Syria and Lebanon into a war.. They wanted more fertile land and water than what they had been given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Read Moshe Dayan. *
> 
> He made the Syrians shell Israel from the Golan Heights? Sneaky!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't read Moshe Dayan or Martin Van Cleveld.
Click to expand...


Is Moshe Dayan the only one who noticed the shelling?


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Golan is very tiny area but has huge military applications and a huge source of water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zionists destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan Heights. They wanted the watershed.
> 
> Are you familiar with Israel's foremost military historian?
> 
> *Martin van Creveld: Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To Be Secure
> 
> 
> When everything is said and done, how important is the West Bank to Israel’s defense? To answer the question, our best starting point is the situation before the 1967 war. At that time, the Arab armed forces surrounding Israel outnumbered the Jewish state’s army by a ratio of 3-to-1. Not only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forward.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Dec 15, 2010 · *Martin van Creveld* is an Israeli military historian and the author of “The Land* of* Blood and Honey: The Rise* of* Modern Israel” (St.* Martin’s* Press, 2010). The views and opinions expressed in this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *They wanted the watershed. *
> 
> Not to mention pesky Muslims shelling Israel from the high ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read Moshe Dayan.. Israel spent a decade trying to provoke Syria and Lebanon into a war.. They wanted more fertile land and water than what they had been given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Read Moshe Dayan. *
> 
> He made the Syrians shell Israel from the Golan Heights? Sneaky!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even know who he was?
> 
> You haven't read Moshe Dayan or Martin Van Cleveld.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is Moshe Dayan the only one who noticed the shelling?
Click to expand...


----------



## Quasar44

surada said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Golan is very tiny area but has huge military applications and a huge source of water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zionists destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan Heights. They wanted the watershed.
> 
> Are you familiar with Israel's foremost military historian?
> 
> *Martin van Creveld: Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To Be Secure
> 
> 
> When everything is said and done, how important is the West Bank to Israel’s defense? To answer the question, our best starting point is the situation before the 1967 war. At that time, the Arab armed forces surrounding Israel outnumbered the Jewish state’s army by a ratio of 3-to-1. Not only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forward.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Dec 15, 2010 · *Martin van Creveld* is an Israeli military historian and the author of “The Land* of* Blood and Honey: The Rise* of* Modern Israel” (St.* Martin’s* Press, 2010). The views and opinions expressed in this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you accept any Jewish nation in the lands ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly.. They were given land by the British Mandate. No need to steal more by force of arms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were invaded multiple times and that land is now there’s and rightly so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they weren't .. They began destroying Arab villages in 1947.. They attacked Egypt in 1967.
> 
> They tried to implicate the Arabs in Operation Susanna in 1953 with attacks on Americans in Cairo .. That ultimately lead to the Suez Crisis which cost the US and Europe early.
Click to expand...

It was a counter attack in 67 and Israel strike first as the Arabs were about to


----------



## surada

Quasar44 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Golan is very tiny area but has huge military applications and a huge source of water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zionists destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan Heights. They wanted the watershed.
> 
> Are you familiar with Israel's foremost military historian?
> 
> *Martin van Creveld: Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To Be Secure
> 
> 
> When everything is said and done, how important is the West Bank to Israel’s defense? To answer the question, our best starting point is the situation before the 1967 war. At that time, the Arab armed forces surrounding Israel outnumbered the Jewish state’s army by a ratio of 3-to-1. Not only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forward.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Dec 15, 2010 · *Martin van Creveld* is an Israeli military historian and the author of “The Land* of* Blood and Honey: The Rise* of* Modern Israel” (St.* Martin’s* Press, 2010). The views and opinions expressed in this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you accept any Jewish nation in the lands ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly.. They were given land by the British Mandate. No need to steal more by force of arms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were invaded multiple times and that land is now there’s and rightly so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they weren't .. They began destroying Arab villages in 1947.. They attacked Egypt in 1967.
> 
> They tried to implicate the Arabs in Operation Susanna in 1953 with attacks on Americans in Cairo .. That ultimately lead to the Suez Crisis which cost the US and Europe early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a counter attack in 67 and Israel strike first as the Arabs were about to
Click to expand...


That was Israel's lie.. Egyptian  troops were deployed in Yemen and Nasser had called for a summit to resolve the Straits of Tiran issue.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Golan is very tiny area but has huge military applications and a huge source of water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zionists destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan Heights. They wanted the watershed.
> 
> Are you familiar with Israel's foremost military historian?
> 
> *Martin van Creveld: Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To Be Secure
> 
> 
> When everything is said and done, how important is the West Bank to Israel’s defense? To answer the question, our best starting point is the situation before the 1967 war. At that time, the Arab armed forces surrounding Israel outnumbered the Jewish state’s army by a ratio of 3-to-1. Not only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forward.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Dec 15, 2010 · *Martin van Creveld* is an Israeli military historian and the author of “The Land* of* Blood and Honey: The Rise* of* Modern Israel” (St.* Martin’s* Press, 2010). The views and opinions expressed in this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *They wanted the watershed. *
> 
> Not to mention pesky Muslims shelling Israel from the high ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read Moshe Dayan.. Israel spent a decade trying to provoke Syria and Lebanon into a war.. They wanted more fertile land and water than what they had been given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Read Moshe Dayan. *
> 
> He made the Syrians shell Israel from the Golan Heights? Sneaky!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even know who he was?
> 
> You haven't read Moshe Dayan or Martin Van Cleveld.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is Moshe Dayan the only one who noticed the shelling?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


???


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Golan is very tiny area but has huge military applications and a huge source of water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zionists destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan Heights. They wanted the watershed.
> 
> Are you familiar with Israel's foremost military historian?
> 
> *Martin van Creveld: Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To Be Secure
> 
> 
> When everything is said and done, how important is the West Bank to Israel’s defense? To answer the question, our best starting point is the situation before the 1967 war. At that time, the Arab armed forces surrounding Israel outnumbered the Jewish state’s army by a ratio of 3-to-1. Not only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forward.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Dec 15, 2010 · *Martin van Creveld* is an Israeli military historian and the author of “The Land* of* Blood and Honey: The Rise* of* Modern Israel” (St.* Martin’s* Press, 2010). The views and opinions expressed in this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you accept any Jewish nation in the lands ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly.. They were given land by the British Mandate. No need to steal more by force of arms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were invaded multiple times and that land is now there’s and rightly so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they weren't .. They began destroying Arab villages in 1947.. They attacked Egypt in 1967.
> 
> They tried to implicate the Arabs in Operation Susanna in 1953 with attacks on Americans in Cairo .. That ultimately lead to the Suez Crisis which cost the US and Europe early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a counter attack in 67 and Israel strike first as the Arabs were about to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was Israel's lie.. Egyptian  troops were deployed in Yemen and Nasser had called for a summit to resolve the Straits of Tiran issue.
Click to expand...


*Egyptian troops were deployed in Yemen *

How many?


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Golan is very tiny area but has huge military applications and a huge source of water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zionists destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan Heights. They wanted the watershed.
> 
> Are you familiar with Israel's foremost military historian?
> 
> *Martin van Creveld: Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To Be Secure
> 
> 
> When everything is said and done, how important is the West Bank to Israel’s defense? To answer the question, our best starting point is the situation before the 1967 war. At that time, the Arab armed forces surrounding Israel outnumbered the Jewish state’s army by a ratio of 3-to-1. Not only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forward.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Dec 15, 2010 · *Martin van Creveld* is an Israeli military historian and the author of “The Land* of* Blood and Honey: The Rise* of* Modern Israel” (St.* Martin’s* Press, 2010). The views and opinions expressed in this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you accept any Jewish nation in the lands ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly.. They were given land by the British Mandate. No need to steal more by force of arms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were invaded multiple times and that land is now there’s and rightly so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they weren't .. They began destroying Arab villages in 1947.. They attacked Egypt in 1967.
> 
> They tried to implicate the Arabs in Operation Susanna in 1953 with attacks on Americans in Cairo .. That ultimately lead to the Suez Crisis which cost the US and Europe early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a counter attack in 67 and Israel strike first as the Arabs were about to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was Israel's lie.. Egyptian  troops were deployed in Yemen and Nasser had called for a summit to resolve the Straits of Tiran issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Egyptian troops were deployed in Yemen *
> 
> How many?
Click to expand...


All seasoned troops. They were fighting on the side of the Communists against the Monarchists. They were deployed there about 5/6 years.

*Egypt's Yemen Campaign | The Washington Institute*








						Egypt's Yemen Campaign
					

Cairo's entry into the conflict represents an important opportunity to clarify U.S. policy toward Egypt, improve tense bilateral relations, and bolster Gulf security interests.




					www.washingtoninstitute.org
				



Mar 27, 2015 · Approximately 26,000 Egyptian soldiers died fighting Saudi-backed royalists during the 1962-1970 Yemeni civil war. Moreover, by entering the current conflict, Egypt risks stretching its military thin, since it is already fighting ISIS-affiliated* jihadists* in Libya and the Sinai


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> All seasoned troops. They were fighting on the side of the Communists against the Monarchists. They were deployed there about 5 years.



How many?


----------



## Rigby5

justinacolmena said:


> The Israelis have had too many liberal prime ministers and presidents since the Second World War. They catered to the Communists and never booted the Muslims out when they had the chance. Now Israel is ruled as Muslim country under Islamic law by popular demand at official polls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US student detained in Israel over alleged boycott support
> 
> 
> JERUSALEM (AP) — In a groundbreaking case, Israel has detained an American graduate student at its international airport for the past week, accusing her of supporting a Palestinian-led boycott campaign against the Jewish state...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People can't even say or word against the liberal Palestinian-allied Israeli government or have any of their own opinions without being arrested. It's not really clear there is anything left of “Israel” as distinct from Palestine or other Islamic-controlled regions of the Middle East, or any reason for people who intend to support Israel to believe they are not simply being hoodwinked into supporting the PLO, Hamas, and other Islamic terrorist organizations.



That is silly since Israel did not even exist until 1948, and the majority has never been Jewish.
There are 12 million Arab Muslims in Israel/Palestine, and only 6 million Jews.
And 99% of the Jews are from illegal immigration.


----------



## surada

[PDF]*The International History of the Yemen Civil War, 1962-1968*


			https://dash.harvard.edu/bitstream/handle/1/
		

...
Yemeni republicans brought the first Egyptian troops to Yemen. Saudi Arabia, pressured by Egyptian troops, border tribal considerations and earlier treaties with the* Yemeni* Imamate, supported the Imams royalist opposition. The battleground between Egyptian president Gamal Abdel Nasser and al-Badr was transformed into an arena for


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> All seasoned troops. They were fighting on the side of the Communists against the Monarchists. They were deployed there about 5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many?
Click to expand...


25,000


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> All seasoned troops. They were fighting on the side of the Communists against the Monarchists. They were deployed there about 5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 25,000
Click to expand...


Wow! That's a lot!
How many Egyptian troops still in Egypt?


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> All seasoned troops. They were fighting on the side of the Communists against the Monarchists. They were deployed there about 5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 25,000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! That's a lot!
> How many Egyptian troops still in Egypt?
Click to expand...



[PDF]*The International History of the Yemen Civil War, 1962-1968*


			https://dash.harvard.edu/bitstream/handle/1/
		

...
Yemeni republicans brought the first Egyptian troops to Yemen. Saudi Arabia, pressured by Egyptian troops, border tribal considerations and earlier treaties with the* Yemeni* Imamate, supported the Imams royalist opposition. The battleground between Egyptian president Gamal Abdel Nasser and al-Badr was transformed into an arena for


----------



## Rigby5

The Irish Ram said:


> We get it.  You are a Jew hater.
> Hamas is a terrorists group.  No reason to help them reach their goal, which is all Palestine, no Israel.
> Israel stole nothing.  *Britain  *owned the land and they gave it to the Jews.
> Should Israel decide to join into a peace treaty, it would give them a girth of 9 miles.  And amazingly, they are going to do it.  Land for peace.
> We know who is going to invade them then and why.  Israel is going to be damn near destroyed.
> Then comes God.
> Israel wins.



Totally wrong.
First of all, resistance fighters like the French Resistance in WWII were also terrorists.
Anyone illegally invaded has to fall back on terrorist tactics, and it is legal.\
Second is that Israel has no legal existence at all.
England NEVER owned any of Palestine at all, and was obligated under the Mandate for Palestine from the Treaty of San Remo, to make an independent Arab Palestine, not Israel.
In fact, the Zionist terrorists murdered hundreds of British soldiers, like in the King David Hotel bombing.
None of Palestine was ever given to Jews by England, ever.  
The Balfour Declaration was only to allow more immigration ease.
Jews did not take over until they forced the British to leave.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> All seasoned troops. They were fighting on the side of the Communists against the Monarchists. They were deployed there about 5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 25,000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! That's a lot!
> How many Egyptian troops still in Egypt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> [PDF]*The International History of the Yemen Civil War, 1962-1968*
> 
> 
> https://dash.harvard.edu/bitstream/handle/1/
> 
> 
> ...
> Yemeni republicans brought the first Egyptian troops to Yemen. Saudi Arabia, pressured by Egyptian troops, border tribal considerations and earlier treaties with the* Yemeni* Imamate, supported the Imams royalist opposition. The battleground between Egyptian president Gamal Abdel Nasser and al-Badr was transformed into an arena for
Click to expand...


Is English your second language?


----------



## surada

Rigby5 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get it.  You are a Jew hater.
> Hamas is a terrorists group.  No reason to help them reach their goal, which is all Palestine, no Israel.
> Israel stole nothing.  *Britain  *owned the land and they gave it to the Jews.
> Should Israel decide to join into a peace treaty, it would give them a girth of 9 miles.  And amazingly, they are going to do it.  Land for peace.
> We know who is going to invade them then and why.  Israel is going to be damn near destroyed.
> Then comes God.
> Israel wins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally wrong.
> First of all, resistance fighters like the French Resistance in WWII were also terrorists.
> Anyone illegally invaded has to fall back on terrorist tactics, and it is legal.\
> Second is that Israel has no legal existence at all.
> England NEVER owned any of Palestine at all, and was obligated under the Mandate for Palestine from the Treaty of San Remo, to make an independent Arab Palestine, not Israel.
> In fact, the Zionist terrorists murdered hundreds of British soldiers, like in the King David Hotel bombing.
> None of Palestine was ever given to Jews by England, ever.
> The Balfour Declaration was only to allow more immigration ease.
> Jews did not take over until they forced the British to leave.
Click to expand...


After they killed 500 British peacekeepers, the Brits were disgusted and dying to leave Palestine.


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> All seasoned troops. They were fighting on the side of the Communists against the Monarchists. They were deployed there about 5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 25,000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! That's a lot!
> How many Egyptian troops still in Egypt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> [PDF]*The International History of the Yemen Civil War, 1962-1968*
> 
> 
> https://dash.harvard.edu/bitstream/handle/1/
> 
> 
> ...
> Yemeni republicans brought the first Egyptian troops to Yemen. Saudi Arabia, pressured by Egyptian troops, border tribal considerations and earlier treaties with the* Yemeni* Imamate, supported the Imams royalist opposition. The battleground between Egyptian president Gamal Abdel Nasser and al-Badr was transformed into an arena for
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is English your second language?
Click to expand...


Nope.. My family has been in America since 1619.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Rigby5 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get it.  You are a Jew hater.
> Hamas is a terrorists group.  No reason to help them reach their goal, which is all Palestine, no Israel.
> Israel stole nothing.  *Britain  *owned the land and they gave it to the Jews.
> Should Israel decide to join into a peace treaty, it would give them a girth of 9 miles.  And amazingly, they are going to do it.  Land for peace.
> We know who is going to invade them then and why.  Israel is going to be damn near destroyed.
> Then comes God.
> Israel wins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally wrong.
> First of all, resistance fighters like the French Resistance in WWII were also terrorists.
> Anyone illegally invaded has to fall back on terrorist tactics, and it is legal.\
> Second is that Israel has no legal existence at all.
> England NEVER owned any of Palestine at all, and was obligated under the Mandate for Palestine from the Treaty of San Remo, to make an independent Arab Palestine, not Israel.
> In fact, the Zionist terrorists murdered hundreds of British soldiers, like in the King David Hotel bombing.
> None of Palestine was ever given to Jews by England, ever.
> The Balfour Declaration was only to allow more immigration ease.
> Jews did not take over until they forced the British to leave.
Click to expand...


How did the Jews force the British Empire to leave?  They had no army.  They had no influence, no numbers, no funds?  If that land is not Israels, there where is the land of Israel?  Where was King David's throne?


----------



## Quasar44

surada said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Golan is very tiny area but has huge military applications and a huge source of water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zionists destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan Heights. They wanted the watershed.
> 
> Are you familiar with Israel's foremost military historian?
> 
> *Martin van Creveld: Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To Be Secure
> 
> 
> When everything is said and done, how important is the West Bank to Israel’s defense? To answer the question, our best starting point is the situation before the 1967 war. At that time, the Arab armed forces surrounding Israel outnumbered the Jewish state’s army by a ratio of 3-to-1. Not only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forward.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Dec 15, 2010 · *Martin van Creveld* is an Israeli military historian and the author of “The Land* of* Blood and Honey: The Rise* of* Modern Israel” (St.* Martin’s* Press, 2010). The views and opinions expressed in this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you accept any Jewish nation in the lands ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly.. They were given land by the British Mandate. No need to steal more by force of arms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were invaded multiple times and that land is now there’s and rightly so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they weren't .. They began destroying Arab villages in 1947.. They attacked Egypt in 1967.
> 
> They tried to implicate the Arabs in Operation Susanna in 1953 with attacks on Americans in Cairo .. That ultimately lead to the Suez Crisis which cost the US and Europe early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a counter attack in 67 and Israel strike first as the Arabs were about to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was Israel's lie.. Egyptian  troops were deployed in Yemen and Nasser had called for a summit to resolve the Straits of Tiran issue.
Click to expand...

You’re a propagandist and history ignoramus


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> All seasoned troops. They were fighting on the side of the Communists against the Monarchists. They were deployed there about 5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 25,000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! That's a lot!
> How many Egyptian troops still in Egypt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> [PDF]*The International History of the Yemen Civil War, 1962-1968*
> 
> 
> https://dash.harvard.edu/bitstream/handle/1/
> 
> 
> ...
> Yemeni republicans brought the first Egyptian troops to Yemen. Saudi Arabia, pressured by Egyptian troops, border tribal considerations and earlier treaties with the* Yemeni* Imamate, supported the Imams royalist opposition. The battleground between Egyptian president Gamal Abdel Nasser and al-Badr was transformed into an arena for
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is English your second language?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.. My family has been in America since 1619.
Click to expand...


Than why are you having such a difficult time with the question?

Wow! That's a lot!
How many Egyptian troops still in Egypt?


----------



## surada

The Irish Ram said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get it.  You are a Jew hater.
> Hamas is a terrorists group.  No reason to help them reach their goal, which is all Palestine, no Israel.
> Israel stole nothing.  *Britain  *owned the land and they gave it to the Jews.
> Should Israel decide to join into a peace treaty, it would give them a girth of 9 miles.  And amazingly, they are going to do it.  Land for peace.
> We know who is going to invade them then and why.  Israel is going to be damn near destroyed.
> Then comes God.
> Israel wins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally wrong.
> First of all, resistance fighters like the French Resistance in WWII were also terrorists.
> Anyone illegally invaded has to fall back on terrorist tactics, and it is legal.\
> Second is that Israel has no legal existence at all.
> England NEVER owned any of Palestine at all, and was obligated under the Mandate for Palestine from the Treaty of San Remo, to make an independent Arab Palestine, not Israel.
> In fact, the Zionist terrorists murdered hundreds of British soldiers, like in the King David Hotel bombing.
> None of Palestine was ever given to Jews by England, ever.
> The Balfour Declaration was only to allow more immigration ease.
> Jews did not take over until they forced the British to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did the Jews force the British Empire to leave?  They had no army.  They had no influence, no numbers, no funds?  If that land is not Israels, there where is the land of Israel?  Where was King David's throne?
Click to expand...


Blue box donations in the US were raising money for weapons bought in Argentina and shipped to the Zionists.


----------



## surada

Quasar44 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Golan is very tiny area but has huge military applications and a huge source of water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zionists destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan Heights. They wanted the watershed.
> 
> Are you familiar with Israel's foremost military historian?
> 
> *Martin van Creveld: Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To Be Secure
> 
> 
> When everything is said and done, how important is the West Bank to Israel’s defense? To answer the question, our best starting point is the situation before the 1967 war. At that time, the Arab armed forces surrounding Israel outnumbered the Jewish state’s army by a ratio of 3-to-1. Not only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forward.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Dec 15, 2010 · *Martin van Creveld* is an Israeli military historian and the author of “The Land* of* Blood and Honey: The Rise* of* Modern Israel” (St.* Martin’s* Press, 2010). The views and opinions expressed in this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you accept any Jewish nation in the lands ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly.. They were given land by the British Mandate. No need to steal more by force of arms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were invaded multiple times and that land is now there’s and rightly so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they weren't .. They began destroying Arab villages in 1947.. They attacked Egypt in 1967.
> 
> They tried to implicate the Arabs in Operation Susanna in 1953 with attacks on Americans in Cairo .. That ultimately lead to the Suez Crisis which cost the US and Europe early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a counter attack in 67 and Israel strike first as the Arabs were about to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was Israel's lie.. Egyptian  troops were deployed in Yemen and Nasser had called for a summit to resolve the Straits of Tiran issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a propagandist and history ignoramus
Click to expand...


You just don't like the facts.

From 1947

*The Hashemites - As the Arabs See the Jews*
www.kinghussein.gov.jo/kabd_eng.html
King* Abdullah bin Al-Hussein* (1882-1951) "As the Arabs see the Jews". His Majesty King Abdullah, The American Magazine. November, 1947. Summary. This fascinating essay, written by King Hussein’s grandfather King Abdullah, appeared in the United States six months before the 1948 Arab-Israeli War. In the article, King Abdullah disputes the mistaken view that Arab opposition to Zionism (and later the …


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> All seasoned troops. They were fighting on the side of the Communists against the Monarchists. They were deployed there about 5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 25,000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! That's a lot!
> How many Egyptian troops still in Egypt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> [PDF]*The International History of the Yemen Civil War, 1962-1968*
> 
> 
> https://dash.harvard.edu/bitstream/handle/1/
> 
> 
> ...
> Yemeni republicans brought the first Egyptian troops to Yemen. Saudi Arabia, pressured by Egyptian troops, border tribal considerations and earlier treaties with the* Yemeni* Imamate, supported the Imams royalist opposition. The battleground between Egyptian president Gamal Abdel Nasser and al-Badr was transformed into an arena for
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is English your second language?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.. My family has been in America since 1619.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Than why are you having such a difficult time with the question?
> 
> Wow! That's a lot!
> How many Egyptian troops still in Egypt?
Click to expand...


Are you stupid? The Egyptian army fought in Yemen from 1962 to 1970.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> All seasoned troops. They were fighting on the side of the Communists against the Monarchists. They were deployed there about 5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 25,000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! That's a lot!
> How many Egyptian troops still in Egypt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> [PDF]*The International History of the Yemen Civil War, 1962-1968*
> 
> 
> https://dash.harvard.edu/bitstream/handle/1/
> 
> 
> ...
> Yemeni republicans brought the first Egyptian troops to Yemen. Saudi Arabia, pressured by Egyptian troops, border tribal considerations and earlier treaties with the* Yemeni* Imamate, supported the Imams royalist opposition. The battleground between Egyptian president Gamal Abdel Nasser and al-Badr was transformed into an arena for
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is English your second language?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.. My family has been in America since 1619.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Than why are you having such a difficult time with the question?
> 
> Wow! That's a lot!
> How many Egyptian troops still in Egypt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you stupid? The Egyptian army fought in Yemen from 1962 to 1970.
Click to expand...


Are you claiming the Egyptians only had 25,000 troops and they were all in Yemen?

Because that would be hilarious!!!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Quasar44 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no "pals," there are Arabs and Muslims. The Arabs were given Jordan, the Christians Lebanon, and the Jews Israel.
> 
> But Muslims will not allow other faiths, Muslim supremacy is absolute. They already conquered Christian Lebanon, they seek Israel, then on to Spain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *The demographics of Lebanon were changed overnight with the flood of Palestinian refugees  in 1948 and 1967. You have never been to Lebanon either, have you?
> 
> There are 1 1/2 million Christians in Arabia...
> 
> There were 50 Christian Churches in Baghdad before Bush's invasion. Currently there are at least 600 churches and 500,000–1,000,000 Christians in Iran.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Lebanon was mostly Christian before 48??
Click to expand...


About 90%

But Muslims don't allow other religions. Muslim supremacists.


----------



## surada

Quasar44 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no "pals," there are Arabs and Muslims. The Arabs were given Jordan, the Christians Lebanon, and the Jews Israel.
> 
> But Muslims will not allow other faiths, Muslim supremacy is absolute. They already conquered Christian Lebanon, they seek Israel, then on to Spain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *The demographics of Lebanon were changed overnight with the flood of Palestinian refugees  in 1948 and 1967. You have never been to Lebanon either, have you?
> 
> There are 1 1/2 million Christians in Arabia...
> 
> There were 50 Christian Churches in Baghdad before Bush's invasion. Currently there are at least 600 churches and 500,000–1,000,000 Christians in Iran.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Lebanon was mostly Christian before 48??
Click to expand...


No Lebanon was about 50-50.. Christian and Muslim.. I think the Israelis were jealous of them.. They had a thriving economy, plus international tourism, good race relations, great schools, great shopping.


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no "pals," there are Arabs and Muslims. The Arabs were given Jordan, the Christians Lebanon, and the Jews Israel.
> 
> But Muslims will not allow other faiths, Muslim supremacy is absolute. They already conquered Christian Lebanon, they seek Israel, then on to Spain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *The demographics of Lebanon were changed overnight with the flood of Palestinian refugees  in 1948 and 1967. You have never been to Lebanon either, have you?
> 
> There are 1 1/2 million Christians in Arabia...
> 
> There were 50 Christian Churches in Baghdad before Bush's invasion. Currently there are at least 600 churches and 500,000–1,000,000 Christians in Iran.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Lebanon was mostly Christian before 48??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 90%
> 
> But Muslims don't allow other religions. Muslim supremacists.
Click to expand...


You're so ignorant.


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> What % are raped and murdered by Mullahs and girls aren’t allowed to go to school past the age of 8. Great ideology...


Clean up your own house first.





Sexual Violence in the Military: Infographic


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> No Lebanon was about 50-50.. Christian and Muslim.. I think the Israelis were jealous of them.. They had a thriving economy, plus international tourism, good race relations, great schools, great shopping.



In 1948?


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> You're so ignorant.





A liar for Allah - what a surprise.

Christianity in Lebanon - Wikipedia 

Oh, and Muhammad sucks Jewish cocks in hell.

I'm just saying.


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A liar for Allah - what a surprise.
> 
> Christianity in Lebanon - Wikipedia
> 
> Oh, and Muhammad sucks Jewish cocks in hell.
> 
> I'm just saying.
Click to expand...


I love Lebanon... I have lost count of how many times I visited the country.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> All seasoned troops. They were fighting on the side of the Communists against the Monarchists. They were deployed there about 5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 25,000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! That's a lot!
> How many Egyptian troops still in Egypt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> [PDF]*The International History of the Yemen Civil War, 1962-1968*
> 
> 
> https://dash.harvard.edu/bitstream/handle/1/
> 
> 
> ...
> Yemeni republicans brought the first Egyptian troops to Yemen. Saudi Arabia, pressured by Egyptian troops, border tribal considerations and earlier treaties with the* Yemeni* Imamate, supported the Imams royalist opposition. The battleground between Egyptian president Gamal Abdel Nasser and al-Badr was transformed into an arena for
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is English your second language?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.. My family has been in America since 1619.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Than why are you having such a difficult time with the question?
> 
> Wow! That's a lot!
> How many Egyptian troops still in Egypt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you stupid? The Egyptian army fought in Yemen from 1962 to 1970.
Click to expand...


Hey, where'd you go?

How many Egyptian troops still in Egypt?


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> *"Intentional"* is the word you are looking for.


*I think the violent destruction of the Middle East became inevitable after the fall of the Soviet Union*




*Once the threat of nuclear war between rival superpowers vanished, it was only a matter of time before the US and its puppets in the region began redrawing the borders western imperialists imposed a century ago*.

The New Middle East That’s Coming - Militarist Monitor

"The Middle East that is emerging from the current crisis may be very different than the one that existed before those cruise missiles and drones tipped over the chessboard.

"The Yemen war might finally end. Iran may, at least partly, break out of the political and economic blockade that Saudi Arabia, the U.S., and Israel has imposed on it. Syria’s civil war will recede.

*"And the Americans, who have dominated the Middle East since 1945, will become simply one of several international players in the region, along with China, Russia, India, and the European Union."*


----------



## surada

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Intentional"* is the word you are looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> *I think the violent destruction of the Middle East became inevitable after the fall of the Soviet Union*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Once the threat of nuclear war between rival superpowers vanished, it was only a matter of time before the US and its puppets in the region began redrawing the borders western imperialists imposed a century ago*.
> 
> The New Middle East That’s Coming - Militarist Monitor
> 
> "The Middle East that is emerging from the current crisis may be very different than the one that existed before those cruise missiles and drones tipped over the chessboard.
> 
> "The Yemen war might finally end. Iran may, at least partly, break out of the political and economic blockade that Saudi Arabia, the U.S., and Israel has imposed on it. Syria’s civil war will recede.
> 
> *"And the Americans, who have dominated the Middle East since 1945, will become simply one of several international players in the region, along with China, Russia, India, and the European Union."*
Click to expand...


This reorganization of the ME is BS. Not gonna happen. Yemen is launching missiles near Dhahran. Dammam and Khobar. This is NOT the fault of Israel, the US or KSA. This is the al Houthis backed by Iran. They overthrew the government in 2015.


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> All seasoned troops. They were fighting on the side of the Communists against the Monarchists. They were deployed there about 5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 25,000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! That's a lot!
> How many Egyptian troops still in Egypt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> [PDF]*The International History of the Yemen Civil War, 1962-1968*
> 
> 
> https://dash.harvard.edu/bitstream/handle/1/
> 
> 
> ...
> Yemeni republicans brought the first Egyptian troops to Yemen. Saudi Arabia, pressured by Egyptian troops, border tribal considerations and earlier treaties with the* Yemeni* Imamate, supported the Imams royalist opposition. The battleground between Egyptian president Gamal Abdel Nasser and al-Badr was transformed into an arena for
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is English your second language?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.. My family has been in America since 1619.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Than why are you having such a difficult time with the question?
> 
> Wow! That's a lot!
> How many Egyptian troops still in Egypt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you stupid? The Egyptian army fought in Yemen from 1962 to 1970.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, where'd you go?
> 
> How many Egyptian troops still in Egypt?
Click to expand...


None.. They were there from 1962-1970.. How many times do I have to repeat myself?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> None.. They were there from 1962-1970..



Egypt sent 100% of their troops to Yemen?

Damn! If they did, that would make them dumber than you.

Funny, but not likely.

Egypt had the biggest military in the Middle East.....only 25,000 troops? LOL!

*How many times do I have to repeat myself? *

Until you pull your head out of your ass and post the real number.


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> None.. They were there from 1962-1970..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt sent 100% of their troops to Yemen?
> 
> Damn! If they did, that would make them dumber than you.
> 
> Funny, but not likely.
> 
> Egypt had the biggest military in the Middle East.....only 25,000 troops? LOL!
> 
> *How many times do I have to repeat myself? *
> 
> Until you pull your head out of your ass and post the real number.
Click to expand...


I never said they sent 100% of their troops to Yemen.. Just their seasoned troops.


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> Assad blew up his own country, it was on TV. Do you have one? Or do you just look at your camel when it gets dark?


Did you hear the one about how Bush II knew Saddam had weapons of mass destruction?




Bush I kept the receipts.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iraq_and_weapons_of_mass_destruction#Western_help_with_Iraq's_WMD_program


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> None.. They were there from 1962-1970..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt sent 100% of their troops to Yemen?
> 
> Damn! If they did, that would make them dumber than you.
> 
> Funny, but not likely.
> 
> Egypt had the biggest military in the Middle East.....only 25,000 troops? LOL!
> 
> *How many times do I have to repeat myself? *
> 
> Until you pull your head out of your ass and post the real number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said they sent 100% of their troops to Yemen.. Just their seasoned troops.
Click to expand...


Great.
How many unseasoned troops remained in Egypt?


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Commies destroyed their Nazi allies? LOL!


Henry Ford got a medal from Commies?


----------



## georgephillip

Indeependent said:


> President Lyndon B John should have minded his own business.


*What business do you think Lyndon was minding?*

New book: '67 Israeli attack on USS Liberty ordered by LBJ

"In 2003, an independent commission released the Moorer Report that took a hard look at the incident.

"The commission wrote that on June 8, 1967, the Israelis had aerially surveilled the Liberty for eight hours before launching an attack that lasted about 25 minutes 'during which time unmarked Israeli aircraft dropped napalm canisters on USS Liberty’s bridge, and fired 30mm cannons and rockets into our ship, causing 821 holes, more than 100 of which were rocket-size; survivors estimate 30 or more sorties were flown over the ship by a minimum of 12 attacking Israeli planes, which were jamming all five American emergency radio channels.'

"Now 87 and the oldest survivor of the Liberty, Lewis keeps trying to understand why Israel did what it did 51 years ago Friday and he comes to some of the same conclusions that others, including Mellen, have reached: *that the U.S. and* *Johnson had decided to destabilize Egyptian President Gamal Abel Nasser by blaming his country for the attack."*


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assad blew up his own country, it was on TV. Do you have one? Or do you just look at your camel when it gets dark?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear the one about how Bush II knew Saddam had weapons of mass destruction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush I kept the receipts.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iraq_and_weapons_of_mass_destruction#Western_help_with_Iraq's_WMD_program
Click to expand...

Iraq was a total waste of good bombs and soldiers. Dropping bombs on Arabs is like trying to kill cockroaches, those disgusting bastards reproduce too fast.


----------



## surada

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Lyndon B John should have minded his own business.
> 
> 
> 
> *What business do you think Lyndon was minding?*
> 
> New book: '67 Israeli attack on USS Liberty ordered by LBJ
> 
> "In 2003, an independent commission released the Moorer Report that took a hard look at the incident.
> 
> "The commission wrote that on June 8, 1967, the Israelis had aerially surveilled the Liberty for eight hours before launching an attack that lasted about 25 minutes 'during which time unmarked Israeli aircraft dropped napalm canisters on USS Liberty’s bridge, and fired 30mm cannons and rockets into our ship, causing 821 holes, more than 100 of which were rocket-size; survivors estimate 30 or more sorties were flown over the ship by a minimum of 12 attacking Israeli planes, which were jamming all five American emergency radio channels.'
> 
> "Now 87 and the oldest survivor of the Liberty, Lewis keeps trying to understand why Israel did what it did 51 years ago Friday and he comes to some of the same conclusions that others, including Mellen, have reached: *that the U.S. and* *Johnson had decided to destabilize Egyptian President Gamal Abel Nasser by blaming his country for the attack."*
Click to expand...


I don't believe this at all. Why would Egypt attack the USS Liberty or mistake it for an Egyptian horse transport?


----------



## daveman

georgephillip said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIJ.ORG: A Recipe for Permanent, Perpetual Conflict  By Ziad  AbuZayyad
Click to expand...

Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Intentional"* is the word you are looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> *I think the violent destruction of the Middle East became inevitable after the fall of the Soviet Union
> 
> Once the threat of nuclear war between rival superpowers vanished, it was only a matter of time before the US and its puppets in the region began redrawing the borders western imperialists imposed a century ago*.
> ......................
Click to expand...

I agree that the end of the balance of power - that was broken when the USSR left the stage - was the starting point of the destruction of the Middle East but also of Europe and Latin America but I do not think that it will end there either. Stopping it will require an alliance with Russia and China with support from perhaps Iran but what will happen after that? Will they offer the world  "happy days" or just more chaos and destruction?


----------



## GLASNOST

daveman said:


> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.


A new holocaust wouldn't be necessary unless subduing them is insufficient.


----------



## surada

daveman said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIJ.ORG: A Recipe for Permanent, Perpetual Conflict  By Ziad  AbuZayyad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
Click to expand...


Oh for God's sake. Do you know what a horrid accusation that it?


----------



## daveman

GLASNOST said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> A new holocaust wouldn't be necessary unless subduing them is insufficient.
Click to expand...

You're not even trying to hide it.


----------



## daveman

surada said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIJ.ORG: A Recipe for Permanent, Perpetual Conflict  By Ziad  AbuZayyad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh for God's sake. Do you know what a horrid accusation that it?
Click to expand...

Looks like it's pretty accurate.  You're angry at the wrong person.


----------



## surada

daveman said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> A new holocaust wouldn't be necessary unless subduing them is insufficient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not even trying to hide it.
Click to expand...


There is no reason for the Palestinians to keep paying for the Holocaust in Europe.


----------



## surada

daveman said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIJ.ORG: A Recipe for Permanent, Perpetual Conflict  By Ziad  AbuZayyad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh for God's sake. Do you know what a horrid accusation that it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like it's pretty accurate.  You're angry at the wrong person.
Click to expand...


Its a vicious accusation, daveman .. and it makes no sense. The Palestinians had NOTHING to do with the Holocaust.


----------



## Death Angel

And ISLAMIC supremacy in all the rest of the MASSIVE Middle East and beyond


----------



## daveman

surada said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> A new holocaust wouldn't be necessary unless subduing them is insufficient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not even trying to hide it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no reason for the Palestinians to keep paying for the Holocaust in Europe.
Click to expand...

They can go back home to Jordan.

Oh, wait -- Jordan doesn't want them.


----------



## daveman

surada said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIJ.ORG: A Recipe for Permanent, Perpetual Conflict  By Ziad  AbuZayyad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh for God's sake. Do you know what a horrid accusation that it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like it's pretty accurate.  You're angry at the wrong person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its a vicious accusation, daveman .. and it makes no sense. The Palestinians had NOTHING to do with the Holocaust.
Click to expand...

Ahhh, I see the problem.  You're an idiot.

People like george hate Jews and wish Hitler had killed all of them.  GLASNOST agrees with him.

I repeat, not that you're going to get it:

You're angry at the wrong person.


----------



## surada

daveman said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> A new holocaust wouldn't be necessary unless subduing them is insufficient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not even trying to hide it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no reason for the Palestinians to keep paying for the Holocaust in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can go back home to Jordan.
> 
> Oh, wait -- Jordan doesn't want them.
Click to expand...


Just stop. They have lived in Palestine since the time of Abraham.. and many are descended from Jewish farmers who didn't leave. Ben Gurion knew it and so do the Zionists.


----------



## surada

daveman said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIJ.ORG: A Recipe for Permanent, Perpetual Conflict  By Ziad  AbuZayyad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh for God's sake. Do you know what a horrid accusation that it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like it's pretty accurate.  You're angry at the wrong person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its a vicious accusation, daveman .. and it makes no sense. The Palestinians had NOTHING to do with the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, I see the problem.  You're an idiot.
> 
> People like george hate Jews and wish Hitler had killed all of them.  GLASNOST agrees with him.
> 
> I repeat, not that you're going to get it:
> 
> You're angry at the wrong person.
Click to expand...


Its an ugly lie.. The Palestinians had NOTHING to do with what happened to the Jews in Europe.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> None.. They were there from 1962-1970..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt sent 100% of their troops to Yemen?
> 
> Damn! If they did, that would make them dumber than you.
> 
> Funny, but not likely.
> 
> Egypt had the biggest military in the Middle East.....only 25,000 troops? LOL!
> 
> *How many times do I have to repeat myself? *
> 
> Until you pull your head out of your ass and post the real number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said they sent 100% of their troops to Yemen.. Just their seasoned troops.
Click to expand...


How many unseasoned troops remained in Egypt?


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> None.. They were there from 1962-1970..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt sent 100% of their troops to Yemen?
> 
> Damn! If they did, that would make them dumber than you.
> 
> Funny, but not likely.
> 
> Egypt had the biggest military in the Middle East.....only 25,000 troops? LOL!
> 
> *How many times do I have to repeat myself? *
> 
> Until you pull your head out of your ass and post the real number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said they sent 100% of their troops to Yemen.. Just their seasoned troops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many unseasoned troops remained in Egypt?
Click to expand...


The Egyptian troops were in Yemen from 1962 to 1970. Read  Moshe Dayan. They planned the 1967 war for a decade.


----------



## GLASNOST

daveman said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> A new holocaust wouldn't be necessary unless subduing them is insufficient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not even trying to hide it.
Click to expand...

Hide what?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> The Egyptian troops were in Yemen from 1962 to 1970.



You told me. 25,000 troops.

How many Egyptian troops in Egypt?


----------



## Quasar44

surada said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A liar for Allah - what a surprise.
> 
> Christianity in Lebanon - Wikipedia
> 
> Oh, and Muhammad sucks Jewish cocks in hell.
> 
> I'm just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love Lebanon... I have lost count of how many times I visited the country.
Click to expand...

Are you a man of Islam ??


----------



## Quasar44

I was in Israel for 2 weeks in the summer of 2009


----------



## Quasar44

surada said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Lyndon B John should have minded his own business.
> 
> 
> 
> *What business do you think Lyndon was minding?*
> 
> New book: '67 Israeli attack on USS Liberty ordered by LBJ
> 
> "In 2003, an independent commission released the Moorer Report that took a hard look at the incident.
> 
> "The commission wrote that on June 8, 1967, the Israelis had aerially surveilled the Liberty for eight hours before launching an attack that lasted about 25 minutes 'during which time unmarked Israeli aircraft dropped napalm canisters on USS Liberty’s bridge, and fired 30mm cannons and rockets into our ship, causing 821 holes, more than 100 of which were rocket-size; survivors estimate 30 or more sorties were flown over the ship by a minimum of 12 attacking Israeli planes, which were jamming all five American emergency radio channels.'
> 
> "Now 87 and the oldest survivor of the Liberty, Lewis keeps trying to understand why Israel did what it did 51 years ago Friday and he comes to some of the same conclusions that others, including Mellen, have reached: *that the U.S. and* *Johnson had decided to destabilize Egyptian President Gamal Abel Nasser by blaming his country for the attack."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe this at all. Why would Egypt attack the USS Liberty or mistake it for an Egyptian horse transport?
Click to expand...

It’s old news and we must move on


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assad blew up his own country, it was on TV. Do you have one? Or do you just look at your camel when it gets dark?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear the one about how Bush II knew Saddam had weapons of mass destruction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush I kept the receipts.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iraq_and_weapons_of_mass_destruction#Western_help_with_Iraq's_WMD_program
Click to expand...

Israel has real peace with many Muslim nations


----------



## Jarlaxle

GLASNOST said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every problem Israel has comes from being soft. Had they dealt with the Arabs properly, this would not be an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Every problem comes from the Nazis being too soft. Had Hitler dealt with them properly the trouble in Palestine would not be an issue.
Click to expand...

You win. That is the STUPIDEST THING EVER POSTED ON THE INTERNET.


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Intentional"* is the word you are looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> *I think the violent destruction of the Middle East became inevitable after the fall of the Soviet Union*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Once the threat of nuclear war between rival superpowers vanished, it was only a matter of time before the US and its puppets in the region began redrawing the borders western imperialists imposed a century ago*.
> 
> The New Middle East That’s Coming - Militarist Monitor
> 
> "The Middle East that is emerging from the current crisis may be very different than the one that existed before those cruise missiles and drones tipped over the chessboard.
> 
> "The Yemen war might finally end. Iran may, at least partly, break out of the political and economic blockade that Saudi Arabia, the U.S., and Israel has imposed on it. Syria’s civil war will recede.
> 
> *"And the Americans, who have dominated the Middle East since 1945, will become simply one of several international players in the region, along with China, Russia, India, and the European Union."*
Click to expand...

Did you accept the 1999 Clinton accords


----------



## GLASNOST

Jarlaxle said:


> Every problem Israel has comes from being soft. Had they dealt with the Arabs properly, this would not be an issue.


You win. That is the STUPIDEST THING EVER POSTED ON THE INTERNET.


----------



## Quasar44

Jarlaxle said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every problem Israel has comes from being soft. Had they dealt with the Arabs properly, this would not be an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Every problem comes from the Nazis being too soft. Had Hitler dealt with them properly the trouble in Palestine would not be an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You win. That is the STUPIDEST THING EVER POSTED ON THE INTERNET.
Click to expand...

Glas is an old Nazi bastard that should have died decades ago


----------



## Quasar44

Jews are a desert race 
Nice hot and dry climate


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Quasar44*
> Do you accept any Jewish nation in the lands ??



I'm not surada but you're question is too good to be left unaswered.

I will strongly support any jewish homeland built on any uninhabitated place or established with the consent of the native population.

A jewish homeland that does not confine the native population in ethnic enclaves and keept it there under the threat of death is 100% fine by me. Who in his right mind could possibly be against that?

Zionism's original idea: a safe haven for a minority ethnic group has always been and continues to be totally legitimate today and I can't even imagine any serious objection against it.

Oppose the practical, historic implementation of an idea is not the same as opposing the concept itself.

There's a world of difference between opposing a homeland for the Afrikaner, jewish people, etc... and opposing supremacist states like SA, Rodhesia, Israel, etc...


----------



## Quasar44

José said:


> Originally posted by *Quasar44*
> Do you accept any Jewish nation in the lands ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not surada but you're question is too good to be left unaswered.
> 
> I will strongly support any jewish homeland built on any uninhabitated place or established with the consent of the native population.
> 
> A jewish homeland that does not confine the native population in ethnic enclaves and keept it there under the threat of death is 100% fine by me. Who in his right mind could possibly be against that?
> 
> Zionism's original idea: a safe haven for a minority ethnic group has always been and continues to be totally legitimate today and I can't even imagine any serious objection against it.
> 
> Oppose the practical, historic implementation of an idea is not the same as opposing the concept itself.
> 
> There's a world of difference between opposing a homeland for the Afrikaner, jewish people, etc... and opposing supremacist states like SA, Rodhesia, Israel, etc...
Click to expand...

Zero point in having a nation anywhere else ?? It is their homeland ?? 
 Sorry most Palestinians are living under Palestinian rule


----------



## Quasar44

Israel is a far stronger and safer nation than any in Europe or USA 
 You can’t just walk over and stay
 They have massive walls, land mines , drones and snipers 
 Not even the cartels can get through the Israeli border


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Quasar44*
> Zero point in having a nation anywhere else ??



Why zero point?

A powerful, well-armed jewish state would protect its population as well as Israel does... even if it was located in Antarctica. And that's the whole point of sanctuaries, of safe havens.

Physical survival trumps religious significance. 

Hell... even the absence of ethnic conflict with the majority ethnic groups of their host nations trumps religious significance!!

Even the nascent zionist movement recognized this fact when they seriously considered the possibility of a jewish homeland in Africa or South America.


----------



## José

In reality, this jewish state would protect Jews even better than Israel does because it wouldn't be mired in a perpetual state of war with the subjugated native population.


----------



## GLASNOST

Quasar44 said:


> Do you accept any Jewish nation in the lands ??


You didn't ask *me* but I'm going to tell you anyway. The Nazis were a bunch of murdering thugs and I didn't "accept" them. But the Nazis are gone and I most definitely accept the Germans in Germany today. 

I "accept" Jews as a whole but I do not "accept" the "Jewish" state of Israel as it stands today. If Israel were to stop their land-grabbing and return what is fair to the Palestinians I will then "accept" Jews in Israel ..... or wherever they settle to build a "Jewish" state. 

But Israel is a Nazi state and I feel the same about it as I did the Third Reich.


----------



## harmonica

georgephillip said:


> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*


total babble crap 
....you obviously don't know MEast history


----------



## harmonica

GLASNOST said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you accept any Jewish nation in the lands ??
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't ask *me* but I'm going to tell you anyway. The Nazis were a bunch of murdering thugs and I didn't "accept" them. But the Nazis are gone and I most definitely accept the Germans in Germany today.
> 
> I "accept" Jews as a whole but I do not "accept" the "Jewish" state of Israel as it stands today. If Israel were to stop their land-grabbing and return what is fair to the Palestinians I will then "accept" Jews in Israel ..... or wherever they settle to build a "Jewish" state.
> 
> But Israel is a Nazi state and I feel the same about it as I did the Third Reich.
Click to expand...

a nazi state???? the JEWS!!!!???  hahahahhahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> I love Lebanon... I have lost count of how many times I visited the country.



Now that it's a Muslim country you feel right at home.

Muslim Supremacists tend to see things that way.


----------



## Uncensored2008

harmonica said:


> total babble crap
> ....you obviously don't know MEast history



"george" is Iranian - he makes it up as he goes.


----------



## Uncensored2008

José said:


> Why zero point?
> 
> A powerful, well-armed jewish state would protect its population as well as Israel does... even if it was located in Antarctica. And that's the whole point of sanctuaries, of safe havens.
> 
> Physical survival trumps religious significance.
> 
> Hell... even the absence of ethnic conflict with the majority ethnic groups of their host nations trumps religious significance!!
> 
> Even the nascent zionist movement recognized this fact when they seriously considered the possibility of a jewish homeland in Africa or South America.



The Jews have a home, the same one for 5,000 years. Why should the Muslim supremacists drive them from it just because their filthy god Muhammad cannot tolerate others?

Jordan is an Apartheid state - Jews and Christians are second class citizens
Yemen is an Apartheid state - Jews and Christians are second class citizens
Syria is an Apartheid state - Jews and Christians are second class citizens
Egypt is an Apartheid state - Jews and Christians are second class citizens
Pakistan is an Apartheid state - Jews and Christians are second class citizens - Hindus are murdered outright
Iran is an Apartheid state - Jews and Christians are second class citizens
Afghanistan is an Apartheid state - Jews and Christians are second class citizens - Hindus are murdered outright
Iraq is an Apartheid state - Jews and Christians are second class citizens


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Uncensored2008*
> Why should the Muslim supremacists drive them from it just because their filthy god Muhammad cannot tolerate others?



You have lots of strongly religious people in Palestine (Jews, Muslims, Christians).

But being religious is not the same as favoring a religious state.

Most of them are not theocrats.

They are the children and grandchildren of the peasants and urban workers who lived in just about every israeli city before 1948.


----------



## José

And even palestinians who really don't believe in secular states like Sheikh Yassin, they too have a right to live in their homeland.

Can you imagine anyone in America denying Pat Robertson, the late Jerry Falwell and millions of anonymous american citizens, their right to live in the US just because they oppose secularism?


----------



## José

I was born in Ashkhelon.

My entire family is from Ashkhelon.

What am I doing here in Gaza City?

I don't belong here.






*Ahmed Yassin*​


----------



## Indeependent

José said:


> I was born in Ashkhelon.
> 
> My entire family is from Ashkhelon.
> 
> What am I doing here in Gaza City?
> 
> I don't belong here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ahmed Yassin*​


Why were the citizens of a dozen nations moved after WWII?


----------



## Indeependent

José said:


> And even palestinians who really don't believe in secular states like Sheikh Yassin, they too have a right to live in their homeland.
> 
> Can you imagine anyone in America denying Pat Robertson, the late Jerry Falwell and millions of anonymous american citizens, their right to live in the US just because they oppose secularism?


Jordan is their homeland.
Jordan kicked them out because they were nomads.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

José said:


> I was born in Ashkhelon.
> 
> My entire family is from Ashkhelon.
> 
> What am I doing here in Gaza City?
> 
> I don't belong here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ahmed Yassin*​



*What am I doing here in Gaza City? *

Planning terror attacks.


----------



## Uncensored2008

José said:


> You have lots of strongly religious people in Palestine (Jews, Muslims, Christians).
> 
> But being religious is not the same as favoring a religious state.
> 
> Most of them are not theocrats.
> 
> They are the children and grandchildren of the peasants and urban workers who lived in just about every israeli city before 1948.



Ah, you are a shameless liar.

You must be a Muslim then.

Most of the countries in the middle east are in fact Islamic theocracies.

Iran, Iraq, Saudi Arabia, Afghanistan, Yemen, Pakistan.....

Muslim Supremacists will not suffer non-Muslims controlling lands that were once dominated by the Caliphate.

The Jewish homeland was conquered by the Muslim hoards, and now Islam demands they have right to it.


----------



## GLASNOST

harmonica said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... Israel is a Nazi state and I feel the same about it as I did the Third Reich.
> 
> 
> 
> a nazi state???? the JEWS!!!!???  hahahahhahahahahahahahahah
Click to expand...

A Democratic nation??? ISRAEL!!!!??? hahahahhahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Indeependent

GLASNOST said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... Israel is a Nazi state and I feel the same about it as I did the Third Reich.
> 
> 
> 
> a nazi state???? the JEWS!!!!???  hahahahhahahahahahahahahah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Democratic nation??? ISRAEL!!!!??? hahahahhahahahahahahahahah
Click to expand...

Ad hominem.
Convince us you are intelligent.


----------



## GLASNOST

Indeependent said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Democratic nation??? ISRAEL!!!!??? hahahahhahahahahahahahahah
> 
> 
> 
> Ad hominem.
> Convince us you are intelligent.
Click to expand...

You've just destroyed your chance to convince me that you are.


----------



## Quasar44

harmonica said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you accept any Jewish nation in the lands ??
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't ask *me* but I'm going to tell you anyway. The Nazis were a bunch of murdering thugs and I didn't "accept" them. But the Nazis are gone and I most definitely accept the Germans in Germany today.
> 
> I "accept" Jews as a whole but I do not "accept" the "Jewish" state of Israel as it stands today. If Israel were to stop their land-grabbing and return what is fair to the Palestinians I will then "accept" Jews in Israel ..... or wherever they settle to build a "Jewish" state.
> 
> But Israel is a Nazi state and I feel the same about it as I did the Third Reich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a nazi state???? the JEWS!!!!???  hahahahhahahahahahahahahah
Click to expand...

I was in Israel in 2009
Omg omg
I never knew so many Jews existed. 





harmonica said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you accept any Jewish nation in the lands ??
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't ask *me* but I'm going to tell you anyway. The Nazis were a bunch of murdering thugs and I didn't "accept" them. But the Nazis are gone and I most definitely accept the Germans in Germany today.
> 
> I "accept" Jews as a whole but I do not "accept" the "Jewish" state of Israel as it stands today. If Israel were to stop their land-grabbing and return what is fair to the Palestinians I will then "accept" Jews in Israel ..... or wherever they settle to build a "Jewish" state.
> 
> But Israel is a Nazi state and I feel the same about it as I did the Third Reich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a nazi state???? the JEWS!!!!???  hahahahhahahahahahahahahah
Click to expand...

I was in Israel in 2009
Omg
There was a boat load of Jews everywhere
Omg omg


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> None.. They were there from 1962-1970..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt sent 100% of their troops to Yemen?
> 
> Damn! If they did, that would make them dumber than you.
> 
> Funny, but not likely.
> 
> Egypt had the biggest military in the Middle East.....only 25,000 troops? LOL!
> 
> *How many times do I have to repeat myself? *
> 
> Until you pull your head out of your ass and post the real number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said they sent 100% of their troops to Yemen.. Just their seasoned troops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many unseasoned troops remained in Egypt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Egyptian troops were in Yemen from 1962 to 1970. Read  Moshe Dayan. They planned the 1967 war for a decade.
Click to expand...


You never said, how many Egyptian troops weren't in Yemen when Israel kicked their ass?


----------



## Indeependent

GLASNOST said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Democratic nation??? ISRAEL!!!!??? hahahahhahahahahahahahahah
> 
> 
> 
> Ad hominem.
> Convince us you are intelligent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've just destroyed your chance to convince me that you are.
Click to expand...

I don’t care.


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> I don’t know but the ship had to go and it was pretty trivial vessel


*Liberty was a state-of-the-art intelligence gathering vessel in 1967 which was sold for scrap after Israel's deliberate attack.

How trivial were the lives of the 34 Americans who died during that assault?

Finally, if the worst case scenario is true, shouldn't Americans, Israelis, and Egyptians know why the attack occurred:*

New book: '67 Israeli attack on USS Liberty ordered by LBJ

"...that *the U.S. and Johnson had decided to destabilize Egyptian President Gamal Abel Nasser by blaming his country for the attack.*

"'It’s frustrating that the American people know nothing about this and that the U.S. perpetrated it,' he said."


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> FDR could have saved and rescued millions of more Jews to the USA
> Imagine the USA having twice as many Jews


Imagine that




Politically Correct UCLA Hollywood Diversity Report Silent on Jewish Dominance


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> Is there any doubt that the concocted state of Israel is already organized on racist lines looking to legitimize itself from within by Islamophobic law _à la Apartheid_? Nazism and Apartheid are being resurrected right before our very eyes


I wonder how many devoutly racist Jews in Israel were disappointed with the last US election?




A second Trump Administration might have provided enough political cover for the Zionist impulse to purge all of Palestine of non-Jews?

Deal of the century or ‘path to apartheid’? Inside Trump’s divisive peace plan


----------



## harmonica

GLASNOST said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... Israel is a Nazi state and I feel the same about it as I did the Third Reich.
> 
> 
> 
> a nazi state???? the JEWS!!!!???  hahahahhahahahahahahahahah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Democratic nation??? ISRAEL!!!!??? hahahahhahahahahahahahahah
Click to expand...

FYI, the nazis murdered MILLIONS of Jews..it was called the Holocaust ..the Jews are the LAST people that would act like nazis...you obviously failed grade school history


----------



## daveman

surada said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> A new holocaust wouldn't be necessary unless subduing them is insufficient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not even trying to hide it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no reason for the Palestinians to keep paying for the Holocaust in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can go back home to Jordan.
> 
> Oh, wait -- Jordan doesn't want them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just stop. They have lived in Palestine since the time of Abraham.. and many are descended from Jewish farmers who didn't leave. Ben Gurion knew it and so do the Zionists.
Click to expand...

The Jews have been there since the time of Abraham.


----------



## daveman

surada said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIJ.ORG: A Recipe for Permanent, Perpetual Conflict  By Ziad  AbuZayyad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh for God's sake. Do you know what a horrid accusation that it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like it's pretty accurate.  You're angry at the wrong person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its a vicious accusation, daveman .. and it makes no sense. The Palestinians had NOTHING to do with the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, I see the problem.  You're an idiot.
> 
> People like george hate Jews and wish Hitler had killed all of them.  GLASNOST agrees with him.
> 
> I repeat, not that you're going to get it:
> 
> You're angry at the wrong person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its an ugly lie.. The Palestinians had NOTHING to do with what happened to the Jews in Europe.
Click to expand...

They damn sure supported it.

PLO Official: We Supported the Nazis in WWII


“I don't think it would be wrong to say that we were enthusiastic supporters of Germany,” Qaddoumi said in the interview, when asked by the interviewer, “Were you sympathetic with Nazi Germany in WWII?”

The interviewer, seeking to clarify, then said, “You supported Hitler and his people.” Qaddoumi replied, “Germany, yes. This was common among the Palestinians, especially since our enemy was Zionism, and we saw that Zionism was hostile to Germany, and vice versa.”


----------



## daveman

GLASNOST said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> A new holocaust wouldn't be necessary unless subduing them is insufficient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not even trying to hide it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hide what?
Click to expand...

Your hatred for Jews.


----------



## surada

daveman said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIJ.ORG: A Recipe for Permanent, Perpetual Conflict  By Ziad  AbuZayyad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh for God's sake. Do you know what a horrid accusation that it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like it's pretty accurate.  You're angry at the wrong person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its a vicious accusation, daveman .. and it makes no sense. The Palestinians had NOTHING to do with the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, I see the problem.  You're an idiot.
> 
> People like george hate Jews and wish Hitler had killed all of them.  GLASNOST agrees with him.
> 
> I repeat, not that you're going to get it:
> 
> You're angry at the wrong person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its an ugly lie.. The Palestinians had NOTHING to do with what happened to the Jews in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They damn sure supported it.
> 
> PLO Official: We Supported the Nazis in WWII
> 
> 
> “I don't think it would be wrong to say that we were enthusiastic supporters of Germany,” Qaddoumi said in the interview, when asked by the interviewer, “Were you sympathetic with Nazi Germany in WWII?”
> 
> The interviewer, seeking to clarify, then said, “You supported Hitler and his people.” Qaddoumi replied, “Germany, yes. This was common among the Palestinians, especially since our enemy was Zionism, and we saw that Zionism was hostile to Germany, and vice versa.”
Click to expand...


Its a lie.. There was no PLO until May 1964.


----------



## daveman

Uncensored2008 said:


> José said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have lots of strongly religious people in Palestine (Jews, Muslims, Christians).
> 
> But being religious is not the same as favoring a religious state.
> 
> Most of them are not theocrats.
> 
> They are the children and grandchildren of the peasants and urban workers who lived in just about every israeli city before 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, you are a shameless liar.
> 
> You must be a Muslim then.
> 
> Most of the countries in the middle east are in fact Islamic theocracies.
> 
> Iran, Iraq, Saudi Arabia, Afghanistan, Yemen, Pakistan.....
> 
> Muslim Supremacists will not suffer non-Muslims controlling lands that were once dominated by the Caliphate.
> 
> The Jewish homeland was conquered by the Muslim hoards, and now Islam demands they have right to it.
Click to expand...

Muslims are angry that Jews built their holy sites under the Muslim ones.


----------



## daveman

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know but the ship had to go and it was pretty trivial vessel
> 
> 
> 
> *Liberty was a state-of-the-art intelligence gathering vessel in 1967 which was sold for scrap after Israel's deliberate attack.
> 
> How trivial were the lives of the 34 Americans who died during that assault?
> 
> Finally, if the worst case scenario is true, shouldn't Americans, Israelis, and Egyptians know why the attack occurred:*
> 
> New book: '67 Israeli attack on USS Liberty ordered by LBJ
> 
> "...that *the U.S. and Johnson had decided to destabilize Egyptian President Gamal Abel Nasser by blaming his country for the attack.*
> 
> "'It’s frustrating that the American people know nothing about this and that the U.S. perpetrated it,' he said."
Click to expand...

Coming from a guy who blames 9/11 on America, your concern for Americans rings insanely hollow.


----------



## daveman

surada said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIJ.ORG: A Recipe for Permanent, Perpetual Conflict  By Ziad  AbuZayyad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh for God's sake. Do you know what a horrid accusation that it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like it's pretty accurate.  You're angry at the wrong person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its a vicious accusation, daveman .. and it makes no sense. The Palestinians had NOTHING to do with the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, I see the problem.  You're an idiot.
> 
> People like george hate Jews and wish Hitler had killed all of them.  GLASNOST agrees with him.
> 
> I repeat, not that you're going to get it:
> 
> You're angry at the wrong person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its an ugly lie.. The Palestinians had NOTHING to do with what happened to the Jews in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They damn sure supported it.
> 
> PLO Official: We Supported the Nazis in WWII
> 
> 
> “I don't think it would be wrong to say that we were enthusiastic supporters of Germany,” Qaddoumi said in the interview, when asked by the interviewer, “Were you sympathetic with Nazi Germany in WWII?”
> 
> The interviewer, seeking to clarify, then said, “You supported Hitler and his people.” Qaddoumi replied, “Germany, yes. This was common among the Palestinians, especially since our enemy was Zionism, and we saw that Zionism was hostile to Germany, and vice versa.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its a lie.. There was no PLO until May 1964.
Click to expand...

From the article:

In an interview with _Russia Today TV_ on December 7, Farouq Qaddoumi, the former political bureau head of the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO), said that *Arabs were “enthusiastic supporters” of the Nazis during World War II*.

Could you at least try to not be an idiot?


----------



## Indeependent

GLASNOST said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Democratic nation??? ISRAEL!!!!??? hahahahhahahahahahahahahah
> 
> 
> 
> Ad hominem.
> Convince us you are intelligent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've just destroyed your chance to convince me that you are.
Click to expand...

I realize that facts are too much for an idiot like yourself to handle.


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know but the ship had to go and it was pretty trivial vessel
> 
> 
> 
> *Liberty was a state-of-the-art intelligence gathering vessel in 1967 which was sold for scrap after Israel's deliberate attack.
> 
> How trivial were the lives of the 34 Americans who died during that assault?
> 
> Finally, if the worst case scenario is true, shouldn't Americans, Israelis, and Egyptians know why the attack occurred:*
> 
> New book: '67 Israeli attack on USS Liberty ordered by LBJ
> 
> "...that *the U.S. and Johnson had decided to destabilize Egyptian President Gamal Abel Nasser by blaming his country for the attack.*
> 
> "'It’s frustrating that the American people know nothing about this and that the U.S. perpetrated it,' he said."
Click to expand...

That was many decades ago and Israel did apologize


----------



## GLASNOST

Indeependent said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Democratic nation??? ISRAEL!!!!??? hahahahhahahahahahahahahah
> 
> 
> 
> Ad hominem.
> Convince us you are intelligent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've just destroyed your chance to convince me that you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t care.
Click to expand...

Duh.


----------



## GLASNOST

harmonica said:


> ..the Jews are the LAST people that would act like nazis...


Wrong. As an off-hand and spontaneous assessment I would rank them in this order:

1). Nazi Germany
2). Khmer Rouge Campuchea
3). Stalinist Soviet Union
4). Zionist Israel
5). Idi Amin's Uganda
6).  Pinochet's Chile  
etc.



harmonica said:


> ... you obviously failed grade school history


I am pleased to know that you graduated from grade school. I myself continued on to university. But don't worry .... I'm not going to lord it over you.


----------



## GLASNOST

Indeependent said:


> I realize that facts are too much for an idiot like yourself to handle.


That would be extremely difficult for you to judge seeing as you haven't been able to spot fact from fiction since you arrived on the forum.



daveman said:


> The Jews have been there since the time of Abraham.


... and the Canaanite polytheists long *BEFORE* Abraham so ... the Jews late arrivals.




daveman said:


> Your hatred for Jews.


You poor snowflake *"victim"*. Between the two of us, you are the only one talking about *"hate"*.


----------



## harmonica

GLASNOST said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..the Jews are the LAST people that would act like nazis...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. As an off-hand and spontaneous assessment I would rank them in this order:
> 
> 1). Nazi Germany
> 2). Khmer Rouge Campuchea
> 3). Stalinist Soviet Union
> 4). Zionist Israel
> 5). Idi Amin's Uganda
> 6).  Pinochet's Chile
> etc.
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... you obviously failed grade school history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am pleased to know that you graduated from grade school. I myself continued on to university. But don't worry .... I'm not going to lord it over you.
Click to expand...

thank you---I quote:
''*I *would rank them.....'''''...= your hate filled WORTHLESS opinion ONLY--not facts --not backed up at all
hahahahahahhahahahahaha


----------



## Indeependent

GLASNOST said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is racist, which is why almost all Arabs living in Israel are overweight, almost all have smart phones .....
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's the proof alright. The U.S. is racist, which is why almost all African-Americans living in the U.S. are overweight, almost all have smart phones ....
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really are ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you & your logic are bonkers.
> 
> View attachment 464282
Click to expand...

The US is not racist; we have public school systems that are competing with drugs and abortion clinics.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

GLASNOST said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..the Jews are the LAST people that would act like nazis...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. As an off-hand and spontaneous assessment I would rank them in this order:
> 
> 1). Nazi Germany
> 2). Khmer Rouge Campuchea
> 3). Stalinist Soviet Union
> 4). Zionist Israel
> 5). Idi Amin's Uganda
> 6).  Pinochet's Chile
> etc.
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... you obviously failed grade school history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am pleased to know that you graduated from grade school. I myself continued on to university. But don't worry .... I'm not going to lord it over you.
Click to expand...

North Korea didn't make your list? You're a moron. Stupid Islamist buffoon.


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> Keeping them socially tethered within the diaspora has proven successful but giving them free-range in the unholy territory of Canaan is like allowing pit bulls to run free to form packs of grotesque and ravaging devils


*What color are the devils?*





*"'Are Jews white?'* is a question that began fading from my mind 40 years ago, when I left America. 

"In my neighborhood of Jerusalem, as in the rest of Israel, Jews comes in all shades—from blonde to black. 

"The conflict between Jews and Palestinians isn't about race. 

"Nor are the tensions between Jews from Europe and those from the Muslim world—though activists and academics sometimes import the terms 'black' and 'white,' in defiance of their lying eyes."

Are Jews White? It's a Mistake Even to Ask

*If nothing else Don the Con reminded Americans of their fundamental divide: color or race. Elite Jews in Israel know which color/race makes the rules.*


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> American Jews are dying out due to intermarriage
> You can only find large authentic Jewish clusters in NYC/NJ , LA and SE Florida







US Jewish Population Approaches 7 Million: Implications for the 2020 US Presidential Election


----------



## GLASNOST

GLASNOST said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews have been there since the time of Abraham.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... and the Canaanite polytheists long *BEFORE* Abraham so ... the Jews late arrivals.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




harmonica said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..the Jews are the LAST people that would act like nazis...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. As an off-hand and spontaneous assessment I would rank them in this order:
> 
> 1). Nazi Germany
> 2). Khmer Rouge Campuchea
> 3). Stalinist Soviet Union
> 4). Zionist Israel
> 5). Idi Amin's Uganda
> 6).  Pinochet's Chile
> etc.
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... you obviously failed grade school history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am pleased to know that you graduated from grade school. I myself continued on to university. But don't worry .... I'm not going to lord it over you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you---I quote:
> ''*I *would rank them.....'''''...= your hate filled WORTHLESS opinion ONLY--not facts --not backed up at all
> hahahahahahhahahahahaha
Click to expand...

I don't like lemons but I like lemonade.
I don't like zionists but I like Jews. 

..... and I don't *"hate" *any of them. That's just your poor education depriving you of a workable vocabulary.


----------



## GLASNOST

Indeependent said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is racist, which is why almost all Arabs living in Israel are overweight, almost all have smart phones .....
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's the proof alright. The U.S. is racist, which is why almost all African-Americans living in the U.S. are overweight, almost all have smart phones ....
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really are ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you & your logic are bonkers.
> 
> View attachment 464282
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US is not racist; we have public school systems that are competing with drugs and abortion clinics.
Click to expand...

The reason you are competing with drugs is that the U.S. is a racist nation. One of the causes of rampant illegal drugs is racism.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping them socially tethered within the diaspora has proven successful but giving them free-range in the unholy territory of Canaan is like allowing pit bulls to run free to form packs of grotesque and ravaging devils
> 
> 
> 
> *What color are the devils?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"'Are Jews white?'* is a question that began fading from my mind 40 years ago, when I left America.
> 
> "In my neighborhood of Jerusalem, as in the rest of Israel, Jews comes in all shades—from blonde to black.
> 
> "The conflict between Jews and Palestinians isn't about race.
> 
> "Nor are the tensions between Jews from Europe and those from the Muslim world—though activists and academics sometimes import the terms 'black' and 'white,' in defiance of their lying eyes."
> 
> Are Jews White? It's a Mistake Even to Ask
> 
> *If nothing else Don the Con reminded Americans of their fundamental divide: color or race. Elite Jews in Israel know which color/race makes the rules.*
Click to expand...

Racism is found in every country on the earth (in one form or another) but *racist laws *are found only in the worst ones - Israel is one of them.


----------



## harmonica

GLASNOST said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews have been there since the time of Abraham.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... and the Canaanite polytheists long *BEFORE* Abraham so ... the Jews late arrivals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..the Jews are the LAST people that would act like nazis...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. As an off-hand and spontaneous assessment I would rank them in this order:
> 
> 1). Nazi Germany
> 2). Khmer Rouge Campuchea
> 3). Stalinist Soviet Union
> 4). Zionist Israel
> 5). Idi Amin's Uganda
> 6).  Pinochet's Chile
> etc.
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... you obviously failed grade school history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am pleased to know that you graduated from grade school. I myself continued on to university. But don't worry .... I'm not going to lord it over you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you---I quote:
> ''*I *would rank them.....'''''...= your hate filled WORTHLESS opinion ONLY--not facts --not backed up at all
> hahahahahahhahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like lemons but I like lemonade.
> I don't like zionists but I like Jews.
> 
> ..... and I don't *"hate" *any of them. That's just your poor education depriving you of a workable vocabulary.
Click to expand...

..so you are just like Obama--a racist --hates whites and Jews--I've posted many links before on his racism




__





						Jeremiah Wright controversy - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				











						Obama’s ex-pastor: Israel is apartheid state, ‘Jesus was a Palestinian’
					

LISTEN: At Washington rally, Jeremiah Wright says Palestinians 'had the Europeans come and take their country'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> American Jews are dying out due to intermarriage
> You can only find large authentic Jewish clusters in NYC/NJ , LA and SE Florida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US Jewish Population Approaches 7 Million: Implications for the 2020 US Presidential Election
Click to expand...

I know you want us exterminated. Feel free to try and start with me.


----------



## daveman

GLASNOST said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews have been there since the time of Abraham.
> 
> 
> 
> ... and the Canaanite polytheists long *BEFORE* Abraham so ... the Jews late arrivals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your hatred for Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor snowflake *"victim"*. Between the two of us, you are the only one talking about *"hate"*.
Click to expand...

Toodle on back to Stormfront, Adolph.


----------



## Quasar44

AzogtheDefiler said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> American Jews are dying out due to intermarriage
> You can only find large authentic Jewish clusters in NYC/NJ , LA and SE Florida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US Jewish Population Approaches 7 Million: Implications for the 2020 US Presidential Election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you want us exterminated. Feel free to try and start with me.
Click to expand...

The 7 million is inaccurate as it counts fake quarter and half Jews. 
 More like 5 million


----------



## GLASNOST

harmonica said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like lemons but I like lemonade. I don't like zionists but I like Jews. ..... and I don't *"hate" *any of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ..so you are just like Obama--a racist --hates whites and Jews--
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's right, I'm a racist. I can't fool you. But I'm from Tramtária where we all wear _"black face"_ every day and eat Jews for supper and eat whites for dessert. We love black people and wish were black ourselves because they are the best people in the world. Some of us are so tired of applying _"black face"_ every day that we have tattooed ourselves from top to toe with black ink. In Tramtária we kidnap Jews and sew their foreskin back on just to defile their covenant with G_d. Jews! Whites! Yuck!!!
So now you finally have the truth.


----------



## GLASNOST

daveman said:


> Toodle on back to Stormfront, Adolph.


It's spelt Adolf.
Davechild's chagrin:


----------



## GHook20

georgephillip said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get it.  You are a Jew hater.
> Hamas is a terrorists group.  No reason to help them reach their goal, which is all Palestine, no Israel.
> Israel stole nothing.  *Britain  *owned the land and they gave it to the Jews.
> Should Israel decide to join into a peace treaty, it would give them a girth of 9 miles.  And amazingly, they are going to do it.  Land for peace.
> We know who is going to invade them then and why.  Israel is going to be damn near destroyed.
> Then comes God.
> Israel wins.
> 
> 
> 
> *No one does terror like Israeli Jews.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. Stance on Israel Ignores Human Rights
> 
> "Due to their military occupation of Palestinian territories, Israel controls the flow of people and goods in and out of the Gaza Strip and parts of the West Bank.
> 
> "Those caught violating these laws have been injured, and sometimes even killed, by Israeli authorities.
> 
> "The Palestinian Prisoner’s Club reports that of the 6,500 Palestinians prisoners, the majority are held illegally in Israel, rather than the occupied territories.
> 
> "Around a thousand are not allowed family visitation, and at least 500 are incarcerated without charge or trial."
Click to expand...

Your propaganda sources mean nothing! You mean nothing. POS like you lost and the Jews have won. So suck it loser!


----------



## GLASNOST

GHook20 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get it.  You are a Jew hater.
> Hamas is a terrorists group.  No reason to help them reach their goal, which is all Palestine, no Israel.
> Israel stole nothing.  *Britain  *owned the land and they gave it to the Jews.
> Should Israel decide to join into a peace treaty, it would give them a girth of 9 miles.  And amazingly, they are going to do it.  Land for peace.
> We know who is going to invade them then and why.  Israel is going to be damn near destroyed.
> Then comes God.
> Israel wins.
> 
> 
> 
> *No one does terror like Israeli Jews.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. Stance on Israel Ignores Human Rights
> 
> "Due to their military occupation of Palestinian territories, Israel controls the flow of people and goods in and out of the Gaza Strip and parts of the West Bank.
> 
> "Those caught violating these laws have been injured, and sometimes even killed, by Israeli authorities.
> 
> "The Palestinian Prisoner’s Club reports that of the 6,500 Palestinians prisoners, the majority are held illegally in Israel, rather than the occupied territories.
> 
> "Around a thousand are not allowed family visitation, and at least 500 are incarcerated without charge or trial."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your propaganda sources mean nothing! You mean nothing. POS like you lost and the Jews have won. So suck it loser!
Click to expand...

What exactly have _*"the Jews won"*_? And what exactly has georgephillip *"lost"*? You keep pointing your finger hither and dither but there is nothing there to see.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> None.. They were there from 1962-1970..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt sent 100% of their troops to Yemen?
> 
> Damn! If they did, that would make them dumber than you.
> 
> Funny, but not likely.
> 
> Egypt had the biggest military in the Middle East.....only 25,000 troops? LOL!
> 
> *How many times do I have to repeat myself? *
> 
> Until you pull your head out of your ass and post the real number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said they sent 100% of their troops to Yemen.. Just their seasoned troops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many unseasoned troops remained in Egypt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Egyptian troops were in Yemen from 1962 to 1970. Read  Moshe Dayan. They planned the 1967 war for a decade.
Click to expand...


How many Egyptian troops didn't go to Yemen?


----------



## georgephillip

rylah said:


> Why in the Middle East,
> Christians on average are way more educated than Muslims?
> 
> And why does education among certain communities living under Muslim rule,
> always correlate with tiny minorities and dilution of their population?








Why Israel Advocacy Fails | VISION


----------



## georgephillip

rylah said:


> Why after more than 500 years of Muslim rule, this most fertile land turned into the most neglected and disease ridden country of all the lands in the Caliphate?
> 
> And why did it awaken in such pouring lush at no time?







Hasbara Bingo!


----------



## georgephillip

rylah said:


> Next time a Muslim supremacist flaunts some Jew who achieved high status under Muslim rule, remember this example:
> 
> *The Farhi Family
> 
> Haim Farhi* (Hebrew: חיים פרחי‎, _Khayim Farkhiy_; Arabic: حيم فارحي‎, also known as *Haim "El Mu'allim"*Arabic: المعلم‎ lit. "The Teacher"), (1760 – August 21, 1820) was an adviser to the governors of the Galilee in the days of the Ottoman Empire. Among the Jews he was known as Hakham Haim, because of his Talmudic learning.[1]
> 
> Farhi was chief advisor to Ahmad al-Jazzar of Acre, whose whims included blinding Farhi and leaving him physically scarred. Until his assassination in 1820, instigated by Farhi's own protege Abdullah Pasha, Farhi was the financial vizier and de facto ruler of Acre. After the murder, Abdullah Pasha ordered Farhi's body cast into the sea and confiscated all his property.[2] Two of Farhi’s brothers, Soliman and Rafael, living in Damascus, organized a siege against Abdullah Pasha in Acre to exact revenge.[2]
> 
> Wall painting of Haim Farhi, at the wall of Acre's Auditorium, Israel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haim Farhi - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some it was Herzel and Dreyfus for some it was Farkhi and fatherless sisters who were taken away forced to convert and marry Muslims...
> 
> but everything started with the  Damascus Affair.







9. Hasbara | michaellevinmusic | Michael Levin


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> Do you live where ??
> Can you at least answer that
> You have a super British name but I don’t know if you’re a Muslim or just another European Bolshevik







Westlake, Los Angeles

I'm an agnostic who's lived all his life in the US 
You?


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Onset of puberty? LOL so tell. This isn’t Ancient Rome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Child Brides: Pakistan's unethical practice - Mission Network News
> 
> 
> Pakistan is in the process of raising the minimum marriage age to 18 in efforts to prevent child brides. The bill supporting the legal change...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mnnonline.org


*Your link:*

"Another reason child brides are common is because of poverty. It is easier for parents struggling to make ends meet to marry off their child, *even if it means one less mouth to feed*. However, this also means some parents intentionally or unintentionally *sell their young daughters into human trafficking."*




*Capitalism creates poverty for the multitude as efficiently as it creates wealth for a few.*


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was called Judea and now it’s back in my peoples hands. So yes in 1947 Israel was formed. There is nothing to wipe out. No such thing as Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was formed in 1947 because the UN violated its own Charter by not calling for a national election in PALESTINE. Instead it awarded Jews (including thousands of illegal immigrants) 55% of the land of PALESTINE.
> 
> There were twice as many non-Jews as Jews living in PALESTINE at that time; can you figure out which side would have won at the polls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews were kicked out of neighboring countries as Islam started getting more radical. Millions ventured into an undeveloped wasteland and built a country on the ground of their ancient homeland. Now the Islamists want it because why? Because it's Jews. If it were Muslims running Israel no one would say shit. Lebanon treats Palestinians terribly and no one cares as it's Muslim on Muslim actions.
> 
> 
> By your thinking we should give America back to Native Americans and South America should go back to Inca, Maya and Aztec tribes. Istanbul should be returned to the Christians and so on....you live in a fantasy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Jews began leaving the Arab world in 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, so the Jews from Yemen who crossed the entire desert by foot for fear of being forced to convert by the authorities, and then leaving for Israel upon rumors of return in 1881, even before the first official Zionist immigration, doesn't count?
> 
> Why would you need to hide that?
> To sell us how you treated us well?
> No one buys that except for Arabs themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know more about the Habbani Jews who worked as body guards for the King of Jordan.
> 
> You should probably look at a map. If I was leaving Yemen I would take a Dhow or go north thru the Asir mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> According to A report made in 1999 by the US state department, Approximately 500 Jews are scattered in a handful of villages between Sana'a and Saada in northern Yemen. [2] *David carasso* who was a Jewish merchant from Thessaloniki , spent his years 1874–9 in Yemen, and described the *Saada* Jews as a “warrior Jews”, he also mentioned the good relationship between the Arabs of the area and the Saada community Jews.
> *History of the Jews in Saada - Wikipedia*
> View attachment 463986
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Jewish_community_of_Saada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does a handful of Jews guarding a British protectorate,
> have to do with the common fate and condition in which the
> Jewish community lived under the Muslim rule?
> 
> Will you bring Salah a-Din's physician,  Maimonides, as well, who was forced to convert?
> Or maybe tell us why Yemeni Jews protected a Jordanian king and not a Yemeni one, and why did the rest of the community there had to leave their villages and cross the entire desert by foot?
> 
> Muslim supremacists are so desperate to hide their part in initiating modern Zionism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maimonides was the sage who said I will destroy my enemies by making them my friend.
> 
> The Arab Jews were pretty prosperous ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn't.
> So typical of a Muslim supremacist to both lie about their treatment of Jews,
> and in the same breath to project a textbook antisemitic blood libel on Maimonides.
> 
> Don't you have any self awareness, or think everyone around you at least as uneducated as the average Muslim in the middle east?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AntiSemitic Blood libel against  Maimonides.?? You must be drunk out of your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Islamist witch. Take me out of this conversation. I have no desire to read your delusions. Go sponsor some more child brides and honor killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOLOL The marriage age for women has always been after the onset of puberty .. In the past 30 years it has climbed from 17 to 22. Honor killings are treated like murder an are quite rare in the Gulf States.
> 
> Don't allow your ignorance to make you wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Onset of puberty? LOL so tell. This isn’t Ancient Rome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Child Brides: Pakistan's unethical practice - Mission Network News
> 
> 
> Pakistan is in the process of raising the minimum marriage age to 18 in efforts to prevent child brides. The bill supporting the legal change...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mnnonline.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to see here folks:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 464379
> View attachment 464380
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those little girls are NOT brides , you idiot.. They are flower girls.
> 
> *Child Brides in Pakistan*
> Currently, a girl can marry at 16-years-old. Boys can marry at 18-years-old. However, child marriage rates for girls *are higher* than for boys in Pakistan. Some parents marry their daughters as soon as they have their first menstrual cycle.
> 
> “According to the U.N., *one-third** of the girls in Pakistan *are given in marriage* before they turn 18**. Right now, that’s nearly two million*** girls. It’s a pattern that’s damaging, and deadly, and it has deep ramifications for Pakistani society,” Allen explains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL you defense of a horrible ideology is comical. Fanaticism 101
Click to expand...


Telling the truth is not a defense unless you are a moron who doesn't know the difference.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Well, if the Non-Aligned Movement said so..........LOL!


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> New Jersey?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was called Judea and now it’s back in my peoples hands. So yes in 1947 Israel was formed. There is nothing to wipe out. No such thing as Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel was formed in 1947 because the UN violated its own Charter by not calling for a national election in PALESTINE. Instead it awarded Jews (including thousands of illegal immigrants) 55% of the land of PALESTINE.
> 
> There were twice as many non-Jews as Jews living in PALESTINE at that time; can you figure out which side would have won at the polls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews were kicked out of neighboring countries as Islam started getting more radical. Millions ventured into an undeveloped wasteland and built a country on the ground of their ancient homeland. Now the Islamists want it because why? Because it's Jews. If it were Muslims running Israel no one would say shit. Lebanon treats Palestinians terribly and no one cares as it's Muslim on Muslim actions.
> 
> 
> By your thinking we should give America back to Native Americans and South America should go back to Inca, Maya and Aztec tribes. Istanbul should be returned to the Christians and so on....you live in a fantasy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Jews began leaving the Arab world in 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, so the Jews from Yemen who crossed the entire desert by foot for fear of being forced to convert by the authorities, and then leaving for Israel upon rumors of return in 1881, even before the first official Zionist immigration, doesn't count?
> 
> Why would you need to hide that?
> To sell us how you treated us well?
> No one buys that except for Arabs themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know more about the Habbani Jews who worked as body guards for the King of Jordan.
> 
> You should probably look at a map. If I was leaving Yemen I would take a Dhow or go north thru the Asir mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> According to A report made in 1999 by the US state department, Approximately 500 Jews are scattered in a handful of villages between Sana'a and Saada in northern Yemen. [2] *David carasso* who was a Jewish merchant from Thessaloniki , spent his years 1874–9 in Yemen, and described the *Saada* Jews as a “warrior Jews”, he also mentioned the good relationship between the Arabs of the area and the Saada community Jews.
> *History of the Jews in Saada - Wikipedia*
> View attachment 463986
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Jewish_community_of_Saada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does a handful of Jews guarding a British protectorate,
> have to do with the common fate and condition in which the
> Jewish community lived under the Muslim rule?
> 
> Will you bring Salah a-Din's physician,  Maimonides, as well, who was forced to convert?
> Or maybe tell us why Yemeni Jews protected a Jordanian king and not a Yemeni one, and why did the rest of the community there had to leave their villages and cross the entire desert by foot?
> 
> Muslim supremacists are so desperate to hide their part in initiating modern Zionism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maimonides was the sage who said I will destroy my enemies by making them my friend.
> 
> The Arab Jews were pretty prosperous ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn't.
> So typical of a Muslim supremacist to both lie about their treatment of Jews,
> and in the same breath to project a textbook antisemitic blood libel on Maimonides.
> 
> Don't you have any self awareness, or think everyone around you at least as uneducated as the average Muslim in the middle east?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AntiSemitic Blood libel against  Maimonides.?? You must be drunk out of your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Islamist witch. Take me out of this conversation. I have no desire to read your delusions. Go sponsor some more child brides and honor killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOLOL The marriage age for women has always been after the onset of puberty .. In the past 30 years it has climbed from 17 to 22. Honor killings are treated like murder an are quite rare in the Gulf States.
> 
> Don't allow your ignorance to make you wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Onset of puberty? LOL so tell. This isn’t Ancient Rome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Child Brides: Pakistan's unethical practice - Mission Network News
> 
> 
> Pakistan is in the process of raising the minimum marriage age to 18 in efforts to prevent child brides. The bill supporting the legal change...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mnnonline.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to see here folks:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 464379
> View attachment 464380
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those little girls are NOT brides , you idiot.. They are flower girls.
> 
> *Child Brides in Pakistan*
> Currently, a girl can marry at 16-years-old. Boys can marry at 18-years-old. However, child marriage rates for girls *are higher* than for boys in Pakistan. Some parents marry their daughters as soon as they have their first menstrual cycle.
> 
> “According to the U.N., *one-third** of the girls in Pakistan *are given in marriage* before they turn 18**. Right now, that’s nearly two million*** girls. It’s a pattern that’s damaging, and deadly, and it has deep ramifications for Pakistani society,” Allen explains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL you defense of a horrible ideology is comical. Fanaticism 101
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Telling the truth is not a defense unless you are a moron who doesn't know the difference.
Click to expand...

Islamist, stop responding. You are annoying. Don’t you have a cartoon to be offended by?


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> It has always been their capital and they have 100 percent control on 4 sides


Not according to international law.
The major reason the Jews of Israel control Jerusalem is the same reason Nazis controlled Jews in Poland:


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> Jerusalem is Israeli forever and rightly so!!
> Jews have lost 80 percent of the West Bank


How have Jews lost 80 percent of the land between the Green Line and the Jordan River?




StackPath


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> I think you need to visit Gaza and Hebron and help these wonderful and oppressed folks


----------



## daveman

GLASNOST said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toodle on back to Stormfront, Adolph.
> 
> 
> 
> It's spelt Adolf.
> Davechild's chagrin:
> 
> View attachment 466058
Click to expand...

Well, you'd know how it's spelled, given he's your hero.


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jerusalem is Israeli forever and rightly so!!
> Jews have lost 80 percent of the West Bank
> 
> 
> 
> How have Jews lost 80 percent of the land between the Green Line and the Jordan River?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StackPath
Click to expand...

The WB was the cradle of ancient Jewish civilization and the Israelis only have 20 percent in full control


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you live where ??
> Can you at least answer that
> You have a super British name but I don’t know if you’re a Muslim or just another European Bolshevik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Westlake, Los Angeles
> 
> I'm an agnostic who's lived all his life in the US
> You?
Click to expand...

I grew up in Michigan 
Later moved to Arizona for 6 yrs and then a full decade in Oregon . Now I am in Las Vegas


----------



## Quasar44

I am leaving Vegas in 2025 !!!


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Jersey?
Click to expand...

The royal Tenenbaums from "back east"?


----------



## GLASNOST

daveman said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toodle on back to Stormfront, Adolph.
> 
> 
> 
> It's spelt Adolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you'd know how it's spelled, given he's your hero.
Click to expand...

You have no idea how much laughter we get, here in the Reichstag, from your flacid _*”come backs”*_. Keep ‘em comin’, Bonzo!


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> I agree, but when you mention the violence committed by Muslims, they try to kill you.


Muslim armies aren't invading countries on the opposite side of the planet killing, maiming, and displacing millions of innocent civilians.

Maybe Christians should take note?


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Cool story. So how is their nation working out for them? Don't have one you say? Shocker!!!








UN panel votes 163-5 in support of Palestinian state and end of occupation but is that the best solution - Labour Heartlands


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> Absolutely I was against giving that country to Blacks. And just look at South Africa now, a aids/rape zone.


How do you "give" a country to a majority of its citizens?




Life in Apartheid-Era South Africa


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but when you mention the violence committed by Muslims, they try to kill you.
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim armies aren't invading countries on the opposite side of the planet killing, maiming, and displacing millions of innocent civilians.
> 
> Maybe Christians should take note?
Click to expand...


Because Muslim armies have been big losers for more than 100 years now.
Muslim civilians _are_ good at killing women and infidels.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool story. So how is their nation working out for them? Don't have one you say? Shocker!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN panel votes 163-5 in support of Palestinian state and end of occupation but is that the best solution - Labour Heartlands
Click to expand...


Love those fake maps. Why would you claim Ottoman land used to belong to "Palestinians"?
Is it because you're dishonest, or because you're stupid?


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Why do you hate me because I am Jewish? Why do you deny the Holocaust? So evil.







Zionism – a racist and anti-semitic ideology


----------



## Indeependent

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but when you mention the violence committed by Muslims, they try to kill you.
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim armies aren't invading countries on the opposite side of the planet killing, maiming, and displacing millions of innocent civilians.
> 
> Maybe Christians should take note?
Click to expand...

Try the Philippines, for one.


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> s George American or European ??


American.
What about you?


----------



## Indeependent

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate me because I am Jewish? Why do you deny the Holocaust? So evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism – a racist and anti-semitic ideology
Click to expand...

All 4 of them.
How about those Arab Kings wanting to make deals with Israel?


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nah....not at all...even if 1% is radical that’s 16 mil radicals or the equivalent of all Jews in the world. Pretty scary, eh?


Not as scary as all the radical Jews in Israel.




Jewish café owner in S.F. faces protests for being a ‘Zionist gentrifier’ – J.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate me because I am Jewish? Why do you deny the Holocaust? So evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism – a racist and anti-semitic ideology
Click to expand...

LMAO....like 50 of them


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah....not at all...even if 1% is radical that’s 16 mil radicals or the equivalent of all Jews in the world. Pretty scary, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Not as scary as all the radical Jews in Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish café owner in S.F. faces protests for being a ‘Zionist gentrifier’ – J.
Click to expand...

Then why is the Pali population exploding? You have never answered this question. Raised poorly eh?


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> What were Palestine and Syria in 1900 A.D.?


Where was Israel in 1900 AD?


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> 59k Jews beat out 600k+ Islamists. Not surprising.


*Neither is your ignorance.*




Evils Of British Empire; Creation Of Israel and Destruction Of Palestine

"The war on the Palestinian people did not begin in 1948.

"In 1917 , the Balfour declaration was issued by Britain. 

"The British empire wanted to protect their strategic interests. 

*"ZIONISM was the tool they used.*

"Ronald Storrs, British Government of Jerusalem believed ZIONISM would Create 'a little loyal Jewish Ulster ' in the region.

"In 1920, Churchill stated in his lifetime he would see 'A Jewish under the protection of the Crown' By the Banks of Jordan."


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 59k Jews beat out 600k+ Islamists. Not surprising.
> 
> 
> 
> *Neither is your ignorance.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evils Of British Empire; Creation Of Israel and Destruction Of Palestine
> 
> "The war on the Palestinian people did not begin in 1948.
> 
> "In 1917 , the Balfour declaration was issued by Britain.
> 
> "The British empire wanted to protect their strategic interests.
> 
> *"ZIONISM was the tool they used.*
> 
> "Ronald Storrs, British Government of Jerusalem believed ZIONISM would Create 'a little loyal Jewish Ulster ' in the region.
> 
> "In 1920, Churchill stated in his lifetime he would see 'A Jewish under the protection of the Crown' By the Banks of Jordan."
Click to expand...

You always post links from fake sources. LOL

Don't you know anything? Live in the present. Every single mostly Muslim country is a Sharia Law shit hole. You should move there.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What were Palestine and Syria in 1900 A.D.?
> 
> 
> 
> Where was Israel in 1900 AD?
Click to expand...


Exactly!
And now it's a first world success. 
Still surrounded by Muslim shitholes.


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> You're right. I remember that and the truth of it hasn't dampened the purveyance from increasing since.


I turned 20 the same year Dr. King began connecting the racism in this country against Blacks with the racism of the US invasion and occupation of South Vietnam. Almost overnight he lost 90% of his support across the political spectrum. President Johnson felt betrayed after all he had done to pass civil rights legislation. Newspaper editorials told King to "stay in his lane." King signed his death warrant when he made that obvious connection, and I suspect he knew it.


----------



## georgephillip

DudleySmith said:


> posted in the belief that dumping an even bigger pile of rubbish in a post that nobody takes seriously means they won on the neenerneenernetz.


How does the word "rubbish" apply to this historical reality?



Why American leaders ignore Israeli forces' attack on U.S. Navy in 1967?


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> Oh, really? Seeking fair justice is an “attack”? Is Netanyahu educated in the U.S. by any chance?


*Absolutely:
MIT and Wall Street.*

Benjamin Netanyahu

"After graduating from the Massachusetts Institute of Technology with a Bachelor of Science (SB) and a Master of Science (SM), Netanyahu became an economic consultant for the Boston Consulting Group."


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Investigating Israel while ignoring all the Muslim war crimes.


What about investigating all US war crimes?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Investigating Israel while ignoring all the Muslim war crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> What about investigating all US war crimes?
Click to expand...


Are you gonna cry yourself to sleep?


----------



## surada

Jarlaxle said:


> Every problem Israel has comes from being soft. Had they dealt with the Arabs properly, this would not be an issue.



You mean exterminated them immediately? That would show Hitler alright.


----------



## georgephillip

Jarlaxle said:


> Every problem Israel has comes from being soft. Had they dealt with the Arabs properly, this would not be an issue.


*Do you prefer ethnic cleansing or genocide as a proper solution?*

https://www.theatlantic.com/interna...g-of-nakba-israel-palestine-1948-gaza/560294/

"When the dust settled, the overwhelming majority of Palestinian Arabs, perhaps 700,000 to 800,000 people, had either fled or been expelled. 

"The Palestinians who remained in what was now a Jewish state made up around 18 percent of the population of Israel, and for the next 20 years lived under martial law. 

"The society the Palestinians had composed over the centuries was, for the most part, now gone. 

"Towns and villages were renamed or bulldozed. 

"Property was expropriated en masse through various legal mechanisms. 

"And, most importantly, whether Palestinians fled or were expelled, virtually none were allowed to return. 

"Most Palestinians who left their homes in 1947 and 1948 believed they would one day come back when the fighting stopped, no matter what the outcome. This was a complete delusion. 

"They were gone, and the new Israeli state regarded their absence as the godsend that allowed a Jewish-majority country to suddenly emerge."


----------



## surada

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Investigating Israel while ignoring all the Muslim war crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> What about investigating all US war crimes?
Click to expand...


US is immune from war crimes. Bush passed the Bomb the Hague Convention right before he invaded Iraq.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Investigating Israel while ignoring all the Muslim war crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> What about investigating all US war crimes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US is immune from war crimes. Bush passed the Bomb the Hague Convention right before he invaded Iraq.
Click to expand...


Sounds awful!

So when Israel was kicking Egypt's ass in 1967, how many Egyptian troops 
were in Egypt.....getting their asses kicked?

Must have been a lot, right?


----------



## daveman

GLASNOST said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toodle on back to Stormfront, Adolph.
> 
> 
> 
> It's spelt Adolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you'd know how it's spelled, given he's your hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea how much laughter we get, here in the Reichstag, from your flacid _*”come backs”*_. Keep ‘em comin’, Bonzo!
Click to expand...

If you object to the Nazi comparisons, perhaps you should re-examine your beliefs on "controlling" Jews.


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> s George American or European ??
> 
> 
> 
> American.
> What about you?
Click to expand...

You seem like a good fellow and I don’t want to argue any more


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> Muslim armies aren't invading countries on the opposite side of the planet killing, maiming, and displacing millions of innocent civilians. Maybe Christians should take note?


Why do some people find that so difficult to understand?


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> I turned 20 the same year Dr. King began connecting the racism in this country against Blacks with the racism of the US invasion and occupation of South Vietnam. Almost overnight he lost 90% of his support across the political spectrum. President Johnson felt betrayed after all he had done to pass civil rights legislation. Newspaper editorials told King to "stay in his lane." King signed his death warrant when he made that obvious connection, and I suspect he knew it.


It's a ball of wax. The French fought against the Nazi occupation of France as well as the Japanese occupation of Indochina. They wanted to be free. The Vietnamese fought against the Japanese, the French and the Americans. They wanted to be free.  The American negro also wanted to be free.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, really? Seeking fair justice is an “attack”? Is Netanyahu educated in the U.S. by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> *Absolutely:
> MIT and Wall Street.*
> 
> Benjamin Netanyahu
> 
> "After graduating from the Massachusetts Institute of Technology with a Bachelor of Science (SB) and a Master of Science (SM), Netanyahu became an economic consultant for the Boston Consulting Group."
Click to expand...

His misuse of logic shows.


----------



## GLASNOST

daveman said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toodle on back to Stormfront, Adolph.
> 
> 
> 
> It's spelt Adolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you'd know how it's spelled, given he's your hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea how much laughter we get, here in the Reichstag, from your flacid _*”come backs”*_. Keep ‘em comin’, Bonzo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you object to the Nazi comparisons, perhaps you should re-examine your beliefs on "controlling" Jews.
Click to expand...

I don't "object" at all. As I told you, we get a big kick out of it here at the Reichstag so you just carry on with your idiotic comments.


----------



## Jarlaxle

surada said:


> US is immune from war crimes. Bush passed the Bomb the Hague Convention right before he invaded Iraq.


The only actual war crime is losing.


----------



## Quasar44

I am sick of this thread


----------



## surada

Jarlaxle said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> US is immune from war crimes. Bush passed the Bomb the Hague Convention right before he invaded Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> The only actual war crime is losing.
Click to expand...


You belong with the Nazis.


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely I was against giving that country to Blacks. And just look at South Africa now, a aids/rape zone.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you "give" a country to a majority of its citizens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life in Apartheid-Era South Africa
Click to expand...

Whites were in charge and then turned power over to Blacks who took no time in fucking the whole place up. Now it's a no-go zone. Sort of like those stinky arab countries are also no-go zones for normal people.


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Investigating Israel while ignoring all the Muslim war crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> What about investigating all US war crimes?
Click to expand...

The US doesn't recognize the International Court in the Hague. They prefer dropping MOABs on arabs in rat holes. That was really fun!


----------



## Taz

surada said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> US is immune from war crimes. Bush passed the Bomb the Hague Convention right before he invaded Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> The only actual war crime is losing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You belong with the Nazis.
Click to expand...

Nazis were allied with arabs.


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah....not at all...even if 1% is radical that’s 16 mil radicals or the equivalent of all Jews in the world. Pretty scary, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Not as scary as all the radical Jews in Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish café owner in S.F. faces protests for being a ‘Zionist gentrifier’ – J.
Click to expand...

I love that sign, I'd eat there for sure.


----------



## Taz

Quasar44 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> s George American or European ??
> 
> 
> 
> American.
> What about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem like a good fellow and I don’t want to argue any more
Click to expand...

George is a camel kissing arab who would prefer that the US be under Sharia Law, so he can buy himself a woman, and then beat her.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Fictional Ishmaelism In Psychosis "

* Homogeneity And Punnet Squares Of Eurabia **



surada said:


> You belong with the Nazis.


The nazis were national socialists as a workers party of germans for a german state , which in and of itself , as a fashioning of a peoples around homologous kindred clads , which is castigated as depraved by eugenicists seeking to diffuse casts of bondage or genocide , while the left is working to assure a eugenic brown out -  ( example :  lingerie football league all girls painted brown ) , is not outside of reasonable , as for diversity to exist , distinctions must persist between individuals , and a degree of isolation or selection is a requisite .


** Independence Record Keeper Vice Roy Yawl Protesting Challenges **

Adherents of torahnism do not believe the 613 mitvot should be implemented as public policy anywhere other than within a city state of israel - see Seven Laws of Noah .

Just as torahnism would not apply as public policy outside of israel , the sharia of qurayshism would not apply as public policy outside of hejaz , and an expectation that sharia of qurayshism would apply as public policy outside of hejaz is understood as fictional ishmaelism .


** Rise Of Sectarian Support For Secular Socialism And A Welfare State **

The left is enthralled with state capitalism implemented as socialism , whereby states entities , and not workers proper , own the means of production and determine where distributions of earnings and losses are directed , at a much greater authoritarian level than laboring at a desk and being remanded to support improved performance in the financial baseline .

The left bemoans capitalism and free enterprise as exploitative , rather than motivational , and rather than pilanthropic individuals committing themselves to socialism as a greater private individual distributing to those less fortunate from earnings garnered from a collective proprietorship ; in deed , rather than practicing a creed of religion for private charity , the religion of secular humanism aspires toward theft by government , as the sectarian advocates no longer abide by private charity and banter for abdication to authoritarian government .

At issue is that the secular humanism religion expect all other religions to acquire funds for their charities through private , philanthropic , means , while the religion of secular humanism believes only itself is entitled to confiscate private funds through coercion from government authority , while ignoring the rigors of generating capital income and to remain productive in long duration throughout life .

The left has an understanding of one in temptation vacillating to convinces themselves that violation of self ownership and self determination of individual citizens , against individualism , against individual liberty , is justified to benefit the collective .

Once the temptation is rewarded , the left begins to justify its violations through retrospect , as the rigors of self restraint in admitting an incompetence for generating capital income and to remain productive in long duration throughout life .


----------



## Jarlaxle

surada said:


> You belong with the Nazis.


You belong in a padded cell.


----------



## GLASNOST

It's often been said that Bit Chute publishes just about anything without censor, or whatever the term being used for it ... however I just found a short video entitled
_"Toronto Restaurant Vandalized by Zionists for Supporting Palestine" _but when I clicked on it I got this message:* “This video is unavailable as the contents have been deemed potentially illegal within your country by our moderation team.”*


----------



## Quasar44

I don’t like Arabs


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> Arabs prefer to conquer and convert
> Jews like to be left alone


*In the houses of non-Jews.*

https://www.theatlantic.com/interna...g-of-nakba-israel-palestine-1948-gaza/560294/

May 14 marks the 70th anniversary of Israel’s founding; May 15 is a day Palestinians know as their _nakba_, or 'catastrophe,' *the traumatic expulsion of hundreds of thousands of Palestinians from their homes in 1948 by Israelis. *





"This event both defined their future of statelessness and occupation, and now forms the basis for their distinct national identity. 

"Many of the chief consequences of the _nakba_, including the displacement of most Palestinians from their ancestral lands and ongoing statelessness, remain unresolved to this day."


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> Why did you pick a city with 700,000 Jews lol


Front row seat?




‘Jews Want A Race War’ sign hung on overpass of busy LA highway


----------



## georgephillip

surada said:


> Dec 15, 2010 · *Martin van Creveld* is an Israeli military historian and the author of “The Land* of* Blood and Honey: The Rise* of* Modern Israel” (St.* Martin’s* Press, 2010). The views and opinions expressed in this...


*Does Israel need the West Bank for security?*

Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To Be Secure

"To answer the question, our best starting point is the situation before the 1967 war. At that time, the Arab armed forces surrounding Israel outnumbered the Jewish state’s army by a ratio of 3-to-1. 

"Not only was the high ground in Judea and Samaria in Jordanian hands, but Israel’s capital in West Jerusalem was bordered on three sides by hostile territory. Arab armies even stood within 14 miles of Tel Aviv. 

"Still, nobody back then engaged in the sort of fretting we hear today about 'defensible borders,' let alone Abba Eban’s famous formulation, 'Auschwitz borders.' 

*"When the time came, it took the Israel Defense Forces just six days to crush all its enemies combined."*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dec 15, 2010 · *Martin van Creveld* is an Israeli military historian and the author of “The Land* of* Blood and Honey: The Rise* of* Modern Israel” (St.* Martin’s* Press, 2010). The views and opinions expressed in this...
> 
> 
> 
> *Does Israel need the West Bank for security?*
> 
> Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To Be Secure
> 
> "To answer the question, our best starting point is the situation before the 1967 war. At that time, the Arab armed forces surrounding Israel outnumbered the Jewish state’s army by a ratio of 3-to-1.
> 
> "Not only was the high ground in Judea and Samaria in Jordanian hands, but Israel’s capital in West Jerusalem was bordered on three sides by hostile territory. Arab armies even stood within 14 miles of Tel Aviv.
> 
> "Still, nobody back then engaged in the sort of fretting we hear today about 'defensible borders,' let alone Abba Eban’s famous formulation, 'Auschwitz borders.'
> 
> *"When the time came, it took the Israel Defense Forces just six days to crush all its enemies combined."*
Click to expand...


*Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To Be Secure*

How does giving it to a bunch of terrorists make Israel secure?

*"When the time came, it took the Israel Defense Forces just six days to crush all its enemies combined."*

Yeah, Arabs kinda suck at fighting.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Not to mention pesky Muslims shelling Israel from the high ground.


Don't forget to mention the greedy (capitalist) Jews who stole the homes, businesses, farms, and bank accounts of non-Jews in PALESTINE before turning their attention to non-Jews in Golan.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Israel Doesn’t Need to give up the West Bank To Be Secure


*You  got one right.*

Israel Doesn’t Need the West Bank To Be Secure

"On the other hand, since the West Bank itself is surrounded by Israel on three sides, anybody who tries to enter it from the east is sticking his head into a noose. 

"To make things worse for a prospective invader, the ascent from the Jordan Valley into the heights of Judea and Samaria is topographically one of the most difficult on earth. 

'Just four roads lead from east to west, all of which are easily blocked by air strikes or by means of precision-guided missiles. 

"To put the icing on the cake, Israeli forces stationed in Jerusalem could quickly cut off the only road connecting the southern portion of the West Bank with its northern section in the event of an armed conflict."


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> Palestinians have 80 percent of the West Bank


*No, they don't*.

Palestinian territories

"The Palestinian territories are part of the area intended by the United Nations to become the territory of the future State of Palestine.[56] 

"Originally, a larger area was allotted to the planned Palestinian state in Resolution 181 of 29 November 1947, but the Arabs rejected it and in the 1948 Palestine war, the Israeli army conquered major parts of it. 

"While in the _Partition Plan_ about 45% of historic Palestine was destined for the Arabic state, *the Palestinian territories constitute only some 23%.[57] The last figure is including all space occupied by Israeli settlements, walls and roads."*


----------



## georgephillip

surada said:


> They tried to implicate the Arabs in Operation Susanna in 1953 with attacks on Americans in Cairo .. That ultimately lead to the Suez Crisis which cost the US and Europe early.


Lavon Affair

"The *Lavon affair* was a failed Israeli covert operation, codenamed *Operation Susannah*, conducted in Egypt in the summer of 1954. 

"As part of the false flag operation,[1] a group of Egyptian Jews were recruited by Israeli military intelligence *to plant bombs inside Egyptian-, American-, and British-owned civilian targets: cinemas, libraries, and American educational centers."*


----------



## georgephillip

The Irish Ram said:


> If that land is not Israels, there where is the land of Israel? Where was King David's throne?


In a Jerusalem hotel?




King David Hotel Attack In 1946...   - RareNewspapers.com


----------



## daveman

GLASNOST said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toodle on back to Stormfront, Adolph.
> 
> 
> 
> It's spelt Adolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you'd know how it's spelled, given he's your hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea how much laughter we get, here in the Reichstag, from your flacid _*”come backs”*_. Keep ‘em comin’, Bonzo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you object to the Nazi comparisons, perhaps you should re-examine your beliefs on "controlling" Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't "object" at all. As I told you, we get a big kick out of it here at the Reichstag so you just carry on with your idiotic comments.
Click to expand...

Repeating what you said doesn't make it any less bullshit.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Droning On About Non Sense "

* Some Idiot Blabbering And Blubbering For Fictional Ishmaelism Dementia **

georgephillip
Imagine how totally screwed up are the farcical farsi , as the humiliated and disgraced ( i ran - like little girls ) peoples of former persia , who were persecuted and forced to surrender their historical religion of zoroastrianism , while also being made to pander to the genetic religion of qurayshism that does not apply to the persian peoples , while also being *made to pander to the pretentious supremacy of arab cultural hegemony and the dictates of its pontious , pompous , debase patriarchs *.

The iranians should collect their parsi , reclaim their heritage , light the fire temples and bounce the mullahs back to their arab dog masters , along with castigating the entirety of fictional ishmaelism until it ceases to have any relevance to the former persian peoples .










						Twelver Shi'ism - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



_The term *T**welver is based on the belief that twelve male descendants from the family of Muhammad,* starting with Ali ibn Abi-Talib and ending with Muhammad al-Mahdi, are Imams who have religious and political authority.[16]_

_*Twelver* (Arabic: ٱثْنَا عَشَرِيَّة‎; ʾIthnā ʿAšarīyah Persian: شیعه دوازده‌امامی‎, Šī'eh-ye Davâzdah-Emâmī), also known as *Imamiyyah* (Arabic: إِمَامِيَّة‎), is the largest branch of Shia Islam, with about 85% of all Shias. The term Twelver refers to its adherents' belief in twelve divinely ordained leaders, known as the Twelve Imams, and their belief that the last Imam, Imam al-Mahdi, lives in occultation and will reappear as the promised Mahdi.  

There are approximately 150 million to 200 million Twelvers in the world today,[4][5][6][7] making the majority of the total populations of Iran, Iraq, and Azerbaijan.__[8]_


** Witless Fictional Ishmaelism Totalitarian Troll The History Of Getting What You Deserve **









						Persecution of Zoroastrians - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



_*The discrimination and harassment began in the form of sparse violence and forced conversions. Muslims are recorded to have destroyed fire temples. Zoroastrians living under Muslim rule were required to pay a tax called jizya.**[1]*_

_*Zoroastrian places of worship were desecrated, fire temples were destroyed and mosques were built in their place. Many libraries were burned and much of their cultural heritage was lost. Gradually an increasing number of laws were passed which regulated Zoroastrian behavior and limited their ability to participate in society. *Over time, the persecution of Zoroastrians became more common and widespread, and the number of believers decreased by force significantly.[1]

*Most were forced to convert due to the systematic abuse and discrimination inflicted upon them by followers of Islam. Once a Zoroastrian family was forced to convert to Islam, t*he children were sent to an Islamic school to learn Arabic and study the teachings of Islam, as a result some of these people lost their Zoroastrian faith.

*After the Muslim conquest of Persia, Zoroastrians were given dhimmi status and subjected to persecutions; discrimination and harassment began in the form of sparse violence.[11] Those paying Jizya were subjected to insults and humiliation by the tax collectors.[12][13][14] Zoroastrians who were captured as slaves in wars were given their freedom if they converted to Islam.*__*[12]*_


----------



## georgephillip

surada said:


> From 1947
> 
> *The Hashemites - As the Arabs See the Jews*
> www.kinghussein.gov.jo/kabd_eng.html
> King* Abdullah bin Al-Hussein* (1882-1951) "As the Arabs see the Jews". His Majesty King Abdullah,


*Your link:*

"Our case is quite simple: For nearly 2,000 years Palestine has been almost 100 per cent Arab. 

"It is still preponderantly Arab today,(1947) in spite of enormous Jewish immigration. 

"But if this immigration continues we shall soon be outnumbered—a minority in our home.

*"Palestine is a small and very poor country, about the size of your state of Vermont. Its Arab population is only about 1,200,000. *

"Already we have had forced on us, against our will, some 600,000 Zionist Jews. We are threatened with many hundreds of thousands more.

"Our position is so simple and natural that we are amazed it should even be questioned. It is exactly the same position you in America take in regard to the unhappy European Jews. 

*"You are sorry for them, but you do not want them in your country."*


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Does Not Respect Individual Liberty Or Non Violence Principles But Wants Sympathy For Its Fellow Terrorist Facilitators "

* Mussel Men With Clown Shoes **


georgephillip said:


> "You are sorry for them, but you do not want them in your country."


More close to the truth is that none feels sorry for fictional ishmaelism adherents and none wants them in their own country , that is except for left wing idiots who use objectivity as an excuse for ignorance .


----------



## georgephillip

surada said:


> Are you stupid? The Egyptian army fought in Yemen from 1962 to 1970


He's a vapid troll with no interest in communication on this particular subject. If you're familiar with the concept of Hasbara, TP is a $tar-$pangled $mpathizer.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you stupid? The Egyptian army fought in Yemen from 1962 to 1970
> 
> 
> 
> He's a vapid troll with no interest in communication on this particular subject. If you're familiar with the concept of Hasbara, TP is a $tar-$pangled $mpathizer.
Click to expand...


Maybe you can help your muzzie sister out?
When Israel kicked Egypt's ass in 1967, she seems to think Egypt had all their troops in Yemen.
I think she's wrong.

What do you think?


----------



## The Irish Ram

There are a whole lot of Muslim nations that could take in the Palestinians.  Where would you suggest the Jews relocate  if the House of David belongs to the Muslims?


----------



## daveman

The Irish Ram said:


> There are a whole lot of Muslim nations that could take in the Palestinians.  Where would you suggest the Jews relocate  if the House of David belongs to the Muslims?


Like most irrational Jew-haters, they don't want them to relocate.  They just want them dead.


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you stupid? The Egyptian army fought in Yemen from 1962 to 1970
> 
> 
> 
> He's a vapid troll with no interest in communication on this particular subject. If you're familiar with the concept of Hasbara, TP is a $tar-$pangled $mpathizer.
Click to expand...

Have you heard of this special Jewish assassination group
They’re supposed to be the best in the world


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> King David Hotel Attack In 1946...   - RareNewspapers.com


 
It is an internationally accepted fact that this incident - *perpetrated by Zionist Jews* - is the first act of terrorism in history. The definition of terrorism was born on that day.


----------



## GLASNOST

daveman said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea how much laughter we get, here in the Reichstag, from your flacid _*”come backs”*_. Keep ‘em comin’, Bonzo!
> 
> 
> 
> If you object to the Nazi comparisons, perhaps you should re-examine your beliefs on "controlling" Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't "object" at all. As I told you, we get a big kick out of it here at the Reichstag so you just carry on with your idiotic comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Repeating what you said doesn't make it any less bullshit.
Click to expand...

Refusing to admit that you are wrong is not the same as being right .... except on Saturday nights when you are together with your friends inside of Sheriff Buford T. Justice's drunk-tank.


----------



## GLASNOST

The Irish Ram said:


> There are a whole lot of Muslim nations that could take in the Palestinians.  Where would you suggest the Jews relocate  if the House of David belongs to the Muslims?


This is a no-brainer question. The answer is simple. Jews can live in the Middle East alongside all of the other Semitic people *by secular principles* just as other predominately Christian and Muslim nations have done.  Can I get an _"Amen!"_ from the congregation today, please.


----------



## GLASNOST

daveman said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a whole lot of Muslim nations that could take in the Palestinians.  Where would you suggest the Jews relocate  if the House of David belongs to the Muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> Like most irrational Jew-haters, they don't want them to relocate.  They just want them dead.
Click to expand...

Not my favourite solution but if there is no other way to achieve peace ....... then why not?


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Guidance With A Rigorous Weigh "

* Cultural Undertones Established Through Informed Consent **


GLASNOST said:


> This is a no-brainer question. The answer is simple. Jews can live in the Middle East alongside all of the other Semitic people *by secular principles* just as other predominately Christian and Muslim nations have done.  Can I get an _"Amen!"_ from the congregation today, please.





GLASNOST said:


> Not my favourite solution but if there is no other way to achieve peace ....... then why not?


An informed consent solution would be these : to make distinctions between non nomianism ( antinomianism ) and nomianism ; to make distinctions between torahnism , qurayshism and fictional ishmaelism ; to make distinctions between non violence and non aggression principles ; to make distinctions between negative liberties of individualism and positive liberties of collectivism .

The left believes itself to be the final authority as enforcers for a secular social mandate , yet its religion of secular humanism believes that all other religions , except its own , must obtain funding for charities through private philanthropic donations , while the religion of secular humanism believes it is entitled to pilfer public coffers , and subjugate self ownership and self determination of individuals , rather than resigning itself to a volition for funding its charities through private philanthropic donations , with ulterior motives for dictating collectivism against individualism , as would sectarian religions .

One exchanges natural freedoms for protected wrights as a citizen according to a constitution ; there is not a difference between religion and creed ; and , a constitution the precludes a creed for non violence principles would not extend naturalization , for citizenship and voting for public policy , to individuals whose religion maintains tenets or edicts of creed to violate non violence principles .





__





						Left Wing Idiocy Cannot Conceive That Fictional Ishmaelism Is More Far Right Than Any Other
					

" Left Wing Idiocy Cannot Conceive That Fictional Ishmaelism Is More Far Right Than Any Other "  * When Bias With False Terms Indicates Mental Retardation *  US news organizations were asked a question , " Along the line of left to right in the political spectrum , where does the fictional...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> All seasoned troops. They were fighting on the side of the Communists against the Monarchists. They were deployed there about 5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 25,000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! That's a lot!
> How many Egyptian troops still in Egypt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> [PDF]*The International History of the Yemen Civil War, 1962-1968*
> 
> 
> https://dash.harvard.edu/bitstream/handle/1/
> 
> 
> ...
> Yemeni republicans brought the first Egyptian troops to Yemen. Saudi Arabia, pressured by Egyptian troops, border tribal considerations and earlier treaties with the* Yemeni* Imamate, supported the Imams royalist opposition. The battleground between Egyptian president Gamal Abdel Nasser and al-Badr was transformed into an arena for
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is English your second language?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.. My family has been in America since 1619.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Than why are you having such a difficult time with the question?
> 
> Wow! That's a lot!
> How many Egyptian troops still in Egypt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you stupid? The Egyptian army fought in Yemen from 1962 to 1970.
Click to expand...


_On the eve of the war, Egypt massed approximately 100,000 of its 160,000 troops in the Sinai, including all seven of its divisions (four infantry, two armoured and one mechanized), four independent infantry brigades and four independent armoured brigades. *Over a third of these soldiers were veterans of Egypt's continuing intervention into the **North Yemen Civil War* and another third were reservists. These forces had 950 tanks, 1,100 APCs, and more than 1,000 artillery pieces.__[61]_

_ Six-Day War - Wikipedia _

DURR


----------



## GLASNOST

Monk-Eye said:


> ...... An informed consent solution would be these : to make distinctions between non nomianism ( antinomianism ) and nomianism ; to make distinctions between torahnism , qurayshism and fictional ishmaelism ; to make distinctions between non violence and non aggression principles ; to make distinctions between negative liberties of individualism and positive liberties of collectivism .


It looked to me that you might be going somewhere sensible with this but then you said ..... 


Monk-Eye said:


> The left believes itself to be the final authority .....


Government (some kind of government) is pretty much necessary in the world - yes, even in the darkest recesses of jungles, forests, and caves - but I am convinced that Democracy (real Democracy) is the best form of governing for the benefit of all humanity. But the concept of Democracy has been hijacked and commandeered to pander non-Democratic evils. This is not a secret and this non-Democratic force is found in many shapes around the world. Let us take the U.S. as an example. "The two-party system". What is that? It is an indoctrination that nurtures the typical American wool over the eyes of the sheeple culminating in beliefs such as, "You are either with us or against us" [2 choices] or "Love it or leave it" [2 choices]. And here you are stating, "The left believes itself ...... " whatever. What do you think that statement does for your otherwise interesting comments on the subject? Negates it, that's what. So drop the left vs right rhetoric and tell us what you think is a good solution to the problems in the Middle East. I have a feeling that you have some good ideas if you can break your mind free of the mush you've been fed. Step up.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Populism For Simpletons Makes For Terrible Public Policy "

* US Is Not A Direct Democracy Rather A Representative Republic **


GLASNOST said:


> It looked to me that you might be going somewhere sensible with this but then you said .....
> Government (some kind of government) is pretty much necessary in the world - yes, even in the darkest recesses of jungles, forests, and caves - but I am convinced that Democracy (real Democracy) is the best form of governing for the benefit of all humanity. But the concept of Democracy has been hijacked and commandeered to pander non-Democratic evils. This is not a secret and this non-Democratic force is found in many shapes around the world. Let us take the U.S. as an example. "The two-party system". What is that? It is an indoctrination that nurtures the typical American wool over the eyes of the sheeple culminating in beliefs such as, "You are either with us or against us" [2 choices] or "Love it or leave it" [2 choices]. And here you are stating, "The left believes itself ...... " whatever. What do you think that statement does for your otherwise interesting comments on the subject? Negates it, that's what. So drop the left vs right rhetoric and tell us what you think is a good solution to the problems in the Middle East. I have a feeling that you have some good ideas if you can break your mind free of the mush you've been fed. Step up.


The solution to resolve the middle east is to make the terms torahnism , quaryshism , fictional ishmaelism and anti-nomianism part of the public vernacular and lexicon .





__





						Left Wing Idiocy Cannot Conceive That Fictional Ishmaelism Is More Far Right Than Any Other
					

" Left Wing Idiocy Cannot Conceive That Fictional Ishmaelism Is More Far Right Than Any Other "  * When Bias With False Terms Indicates Mental Retardation *  US news organizations were asked a question , " Along the line of left to right in the political spectrum , where does the fictional...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




** Secular Humanism Flip Side Of Sectarian Humanism Both Religious Authoritarian Megalomaniacs **

The left promotes democracy for its populism and tyranny by the majority , as it promotes the charity of its religion of secular humanism with authoritarian power grabs of public coffers , confiscated from private holdings , to implement collectivism over individualism .

It has been supposed that a median iq of 90 is needed by the populace of a country for an effective and stable elected government and yet in 1965 the us abandoned a merit based immigration system for a first come , first served , family reunification , non merit based immigration system ( not job skills , not employment demands , without regard for global population ) , irrespective of whether us dissolved the national origins acts .


----------



## GLASNOST

Monk-Eye said:


> The solution to resolve the middle east is to make the terms torahnism , quaryshism , fictional ishmaelism and anti-nomianism part of the public vernacular and lexicon .




The lexicon is chock-a-block  with terms that have been tweaked beyond all meaning, particularly on the street and in the rooms & corridors of power. We don’t need any new ones. We need to shore up education where language is a high priority and a prerequisite to honest occupation. No more of this, _“Yeah well, basically, in terms of  multiple you know explosionary bombs and telephonic discussions it’s like you know surreal and unfettered, resurgents, who basically, you know, like idiotics literally making WMD’s and physically lighting the fuse.”_ Wow! So hey, let’s go to war for Israel!



Monk-Eye said:


> It has been supposed that a median iq of 90 is needed by the populace of a country for an effective and stable elected government and yet in 1965 the us abandoned a merit based immigration system for a first come , first served , family reunification , non merit based immigration system ( not job skills , not employment demands , without regard for global population ) , irrespective of whether us dissolved the national origins acts .


Less war, less migration. Then you don't have to worry about an IQ quota.


----------



## Quasar44

So many Europeans have such hate for Israel - it’s repulsive


----------



## Quasar44

There is zero good about Europe unless you love Marxist , Africans and Muslims


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Losing World War Won Against The Otto Man Empire Generations Later "

* Lineages Of Japheth As Fools Confronted By False Epithets **


Quasar44 said:


> There is zero good about Europe unless you love Marxist , Africans and Muslims


The term anti-semitism as it is applied globally is nonsense , as semitic implies a kindred clad descendant from the genetic lineages of eponymous shem ; the correct descriptor for those waging against torahnism is anti-torahnism .

For example , the ash kay nazis are lineal descendants from gomer , which are lineal descendants of japheth , which are not lineal descendants of shem , whereby referring to those who oppose their adherents for torahnism as anti-semitic , rather than anti-torahnist , rather than anti-japhetic , does not make any sense .

--  Ashkenazi Jews --
_*The name Ashkenazi derives from the biblical figure of Ashkenaz, the first son of Gomer, son of Japhet, son of Noah, and a Japhetic patriarch in the Table of Nations (Genesis 10). *The name of Gomer has often been linked to the ethnonym Cimmerians._

-- Pan-Arabism --
_Advocates of pan-Arabism have often espoused socialist principles and *strongly opposed Western political involvement in the Arab world*. It also sought to empower Arab states against outside forces by forming alliances and, to a lesser extent, economic co-operation.[1]_

-- Are Europe And The US Expected To Reflect Proportions Of The Global Demographic When The Left Wing Is Through With Them ? --

**  Follow The Money And The Power Grab By Theocratic Authoritarians **

The pan islamism psychosis is funding the left wing dementia for anti-racist racism , that is promoting semites through a misdirection of claiming anti-semitism so as to implement anti-japhetic policies , under a continuing covert guise for pan arabism , under a continuing covert guise for pan islamism as an adversarial continuation of a byzantine / christian conversion against the lineages of japheth .

-- Pan-Islamism --
_It portrays Islam as being anti-racist and against anything that divides Muslims based on ethnicity.   

*Pan-Islamism* (Arabic: الوحدة الإسلامية‎) is a political ideology advocating the unity of Muslims under one Islamic country or state  – often a caliphate[1] – or an international organization with Islamic principles._

--  Hisbah  --
*Hisbah*_ (Arabic: حسبة‎ ḥisbah) is an Islamic doctrine which means "accountability".[1] *Hisbah is an individual or collective duty (depending on the school of law) to intervene* and "enjoin good and forbid wrong" in order to maintain the norms of sharia (Islamic law).

The Hisbah has the following major aspects:[4]_

_An obligation of a Muslim._
_An obligation of a state to ensure its citizens comply with hisbah such as sharia._
_In a broader sense, hisbah also refers to the practice of supervision of commercial, guild, and other secular affairs. Traditionally, a muhtasib was appointed by the caliph to oversee the order in marketplaces, in businesses, in medical occupations, etc. The position of muhtasib may be approximately rendered as "inspector". See hisbah (business accountability) for this aspect._

-- Islamic socialism --


----------



## daveman

GLASNOST said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea how much laughter we get, here in the Reichstag, from your flacid _*”come backs”*_. Keep ‘em comin’, Bonzo!
> 
> 
> 
> If you object to the Nazi comparisons, perhaps you should re-examine your beliefs on "controlling" Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't "object" at all. As I told you, we get a big kick out of it here at the Reichstag so you just carry on with your idiotic comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Repeating what you said doesn't make it any less bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refusing to admit that you are wrong is not the same as being right .... except on Saturday nights when you are together with your friends inside of Sheriff Buford T. Justice's drunk-tank.
Click to expand...

Sheriff Justice was a fictional character.  You do know that, right?  Right?

Well...you probably don't.  You're not bright.


----------



## daveman

GLASNOST said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a whole lot of Muslim nations that could take in the Palestinians.  Where would you suggest the Jews relocate  if the House of David belongs to the Muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> Like most irrational Jew-haters, they don't want them to relocate.  They just want them dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my favourite solution but if there is no other way to achieve peace ....... then why not?
Click to expand...

And you get angry when someone calls you a Nazi.  Weird.


----------



## daveman

GLASNOST said:


> Monk-Eye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... An informed consent solution would be these : to make distinctions between non nomianism ( antinomianism ) and nomianism ; to make distinctions between torahnism , qurayshism and fictional ishmaelism ; to make distinctions between non violence and non aggression principles ; to make distinctions between negative liberties of individualism and positive liberties of collectivism .
> 
> 
> 
> It looked to me that you might be going somewhere sensible with this but then you said .....
> 
> 
> Monk-Eye said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left believes itself to be the final authority .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Government (some kind of government) is pretty much necessary in the world - yes, even in the darkest recesses of jungles, forests, and caves - but I am convinced that Democracy (real Democracy) is the best form of governing for the benefit of all humanity. But the concept of Democracy has been hijacked and commandeered to pander non-Democratic evils. This is not a secret and this non-Democratic force is found in many shapes around the world. Let us take the U.S. as an example. "The two-party system". What is that? It is an indoctrination that nurtures the typical American wool over the eyes of the sheeple culminating in beliefs such as, "You are either with us or against us" [2 choices] or "Love it or leave it" [2 choices]. And here you are stating, "The left believes itself ...... " whatever. What do you think that statement does for your otherwise interesting comments on the subject? Negates it, that's what. So drop the left vs right rhetoric and tell us what you think is a good solution to the problems in the Middle East. I have a feeling that you have some good ideas if you can break your mind free of the mush you've been fed. Step up.
Click to expand...

Anyone who says the Final Solution to the Jewish Problem is worthy of consideration has no credibility.  Fuck off now.


----------



## surada

The Irish Ram said:


> There are a whole lot of Muslim nations that could take in the Palestinians.  Where would you suggest the Jews relocate  if the House of David belongs to the Muslims?



Palestinians have their own separate culture.. Did you think all Arab countries are alike. Most Palestinians are descended from Jewish farmers who never left (See Ben Gurion) They have also intermarried with Greeks, Romans, Crusaders, Egyptians, Turks, Syrians and Lebanese. They are not pure nor are they a race like the Zionist Europeans.


----------



## GLASNOST

daveman said:


> Sheriff Justice was a fictional character.


You're in denial as usual.


daveman said:


> And you get angry when someone calls you a Nazi.


I'm brown and I'm proud. 


daveman said:


> Anyone who says the Final Solution to the Jewish Problem is worthy of consideration has no credibility.


When it comes to finding a solution to any problem you must be prepared to implement the best one.


daveman said:


> Fuck off now.


I see that Davey boy is throwing a sissy fit ...... again!


----------



## daveman

GLASNOST said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheriff Justice was a fictional character.
> 
> 
> 
> You're in denial as usual.
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you get angry when someone calls you a Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm brown and I'm proud.
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who says the Final Solution to the Jewish Problem is worthy of consideration has no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When it comes to finding a solution to any problem you must be prepared to implement the best one.
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see that Davey boy is throwing a sissy fit ...... again!
> 
> View attachment 467673
Click to expand...

So, in summary, a character from a series of movies is a real person, and all Jews should be killed.

That about cover it?


----------



## daveman

Quasar44 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monk-Eye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... An informed consent solution would be these : to make distinctions between non nomianism ( antinomianism ) and nomianism ; to make distinctions between torahnism , qurayshism and fictional ishmaelism ; to make distinctions between non violence and non aggression principles ; to make distinctions between negative liberties of individualism and positive liberties of collectivism .
> 
> 
> 
> It looked to me that you might be going somewhere sensible with this but then you said .....
> 
> 
> Monk-Eye said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left believes itself to be the final authority .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Government (some kind of government) is pretty much necessary in the world - yes, even in the darkest recesses of jungles, forests, and caves - but I am convinced that Democracy (real Democracy) is the best form of governing for the benefit of all humanity. But the concept of Democracy has been hijacked and commandeered to pander non-Democratic evils. This is not a secret and this non-Democratic force is found in many shapes around the world. Let us take the U.S. as an example. "The two-party system". What is that? It is an indoctrination that nurtures the typical American wool over the eyes of the sheeple culminating in beliefs such as, "You are either with us or against us" [2 choices] or "Love it or leave it" [2 choices]. And here you are stating, "The left believes itself ...... " whatever. What do you think that statement does for your otherwise interesting comments on the subject? Negates it, that's what. So drop the left vs right rhetoric and tell us what you think is a good solution to the problems in the Middle East. I have a feeling that you have some good ideas if you can break your mind free of the mush you've been fed. Step up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who says the Final Solution to the Jewish Problem is worthy of consideration has no credibility.  Fuck off now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glas is a dying old miserable fascist loser who lives in great pain due to his dying Heart
Click to expand...

His brain died long ago, looks like.


----------



## georgephillip

surada said:


> This is the al Houthis backed by Iran. They overthrew the government in 2015.


*Are they right to be suspicious of Biden's "peace plan?"*

Houthis reject US-proposed cease-fire plan in Yemen

"Iran-backed Houthi rebels in Yemen announced that it ruled out a US cease-fire plan, describing it as a plot to put the war-weary country in a more dangerous situation."


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> raq was a total waste of good bombs and soldiers. Dropping bombs on Arabs is like trying to kill cockroaches, those disgusting bastards reproduce too fast.


*Are you worried the US dollar would lose its global reserve currency status without the US military regularly killing, maiming, and displacing millions of innocent civilians on the opposite side of the planet?*

The Ongoing Costs of the Iraq War

"Most American families did not feel the cost of the Iraq War at the time. 

"First, there was no draft as there was in the Vietnam War or World War II. 

"Second, there was no additional tax. As a result, those who served and their families bore the brunt. 

"They will pay at least $300 billion over the next several decades to pay for their injured family members. 

"That doesn't include lost job income that they quit to care for their relatives."


----------



## georgephillip

surada said:


> don't believe this at all. Why would Egypt attack the USS Liberty or mistake it for an Egyptian horse transport?


As I understand this argument, Lyndon Johnson plotted with Israel to sink Liberty with all hands lost then blame Egypt for the attack.




I turned twenty in 1967, and I knew a few guys who were not at all happy to be in Vietnam; however, they would have fought for a place in line to invade Egypt if Liberty had been lost with all hands and their commander-in-chief blamed Egypt.

I also suspect some of their grandchildren would be guarding Egyptian oil fields today.


----------



## georgephillip

daveman said:


> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.


Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> Stopping it will require an alliance with Russia and China with support from perhaps Iran but what will happen after that? Will they offer the world "happy days" or just more chaos and destruction?


Neither Russia nor China makes the slightest pretension towards advancing democracy or human rights, but I get the impression they are sick and tired of being bullied by the US Dollar?




China and Russia ditch dollar in move toward 'financial alliance'


----------



## georgephillip

Death Angel said:


> And ISLAMIC supremacy in all the rest of the MASSIVE Middle East and beyond


How has that alleged "supremacy" fared from the US (Capitalist/Christian) invasions of Afghanistan and Iraq?


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> raq was a total waste of good bombs and soldiers. Dropping bombs on Arabs is like trying to kill cockroaches, those disgusting bastards reproduce too fast.
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you worried the US dollar would lose its global reserve currency status without the US military regularly killing, maiming, and displacing millions of innocent civilians on the opposite side of the planet?*
> 
> The Ongoing Costs of the Iraq War
> 
> "Most American families did not feel the cost of the Iraq War at the time.
> 
> "First, there was no draft as there was in the Vietnam War or World War II.
> 
> "Second, there was no additional tax. As a result, those who served and their families bore the brunt.
> 
> "They will pay at least $300 billion over the next several decades to pay for their injured family members.
> 
> "That doesn't include lost job income that they quit to care for their relatives."
Click to expand...

No, I just think that it’s cool to bomb Arabs. You all cheered on 9/11.


----------



## georgephillip

daveman said:


> People like george hate Jews and wish Hitler had killed all of them. GLASNOST agrees with him.


People like george find "hate" to be a strong word; however, I do wonder why some Jews in Israel think they are entitled to steal the land and water of their non-Jewish neighborhoods?

Any ideas?


----------



## georgephillip

surada said:


> The Egyptian troops were in Yemen from 1962 to 1970. Read Moshe Dayan. They planned the 1967 war for a decade.


Did Israel have a functioning nuclear weapon in 1967?


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> Israel has real peace with many Muslim nations


With distant authoritarian neighbors, but Israel was born by the ethnic cleansing of over 700,000 non-Jews from Palestine in 1948. 

Those refugees were pushed into Lebanon, Jordan, Syria, and Egypt and it was their displacement that has driven the conflict in that region (and elsewhere) for the last 75 years.




Full text: bin Laden's 'letter to America'


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> Did you accept the 1999 Clinton accords


No. Arafat would have been assassinated by his base if he had accepted a deal that didn't include a right of return for indigenous Palestinians who lost their homes, businesses, farms, and bank accounts to European Jews in 1948.

There is currently no way a sitting POTUS can make any deal that doesn't favor the illegal Jewish occupation of Palestine.


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> Israel is a far stronger and safer nation than any in Europe or USA
> You can’t just walk over and stay
> They have massive walls, land mines , drones and snipers
> Not even the cartels can get through the Israeli border


Why do you think the Jews of Israel require "massive walls, land mines, drones, and snipers? Does it have anything to do with the Zionist project of turning Palestine into a Jewish-majority state?


----------



## georgephillip

José said:


> In reality, this jewish state would protect Jews even better than Israel does because it wouldn't be mired in a perpetual state of war with the subjugated native population.


Where would you find this "land without a people for a people without a land"?


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Egyptian troops were in Yemen from 1962 to 1970. Read Moshe Dayan. They planned the 1967 war for a decade.
> 
> 
> 
> Did Israel have a functioning nuclear weapon in 1967?
Click to expand...

They did in the 70s and they actually loaded it into planes during the big 74 war 
 I don’t know about the 60s


----------



## Quasar44

Israel has had 5 major wars with Egypt and has had decades of good peace


----------



## georgephillip

harmonica said:


> total babble crap
> ....you obviously don't know MEast history


I know the Jewish state was born from the ethnic cleansing of non-Jews in Palestine; do you agree?


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a far stronger and safer nation than any in Europe or USA
> You can’t just walk over and stay
> They have massive walls, land mines , drones and snipers
> Not even the cartels can get through the Israeli border
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think the Jews of Israel require "massive walls, land mines, drones, and snipers? Does it have anything to do with the Zionist project of turning Palestine into a Jewish-majority state?
Click to expand...

 Jews were getting blown up by suicide bombers and this was the only solution


----------



## georgephillip

Uncensored2008 said:


> "george" is Iranian - he makes it up as he goes.


Are you ever accurate about anything?


----------



## surada

georgephillip said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Egyptian troops were in Yemen from 1962 to 1970. Read Moshe Dayan. They planned the 1967 war for a decade.
> 
> 
> 
> Did Israel have a functioning nuclear weapon in 1967?
Click to expand...


Yes. They had Diamona.


----------



## beautress

surada said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Egyptian troops were in Yemen from 1962 to 1970. Read Moshe Dayan. They planned the 1967 war for a decade.
> 
> 
> 
> Did Israel have a functioning nuclear weapon in 1967?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. They had Diamona.
Click to expand...

Sad state of affairs when brothers born of Abraham live in hostility instead of love. I hope they someday soon become friends again. I guess only God himself knows when brotherly love is restored.


----------



## georgephillip

José said:


> I was born in Ashkhelon.
> 
> My entire family is from Ashkhelon.
> 
> What am I doing here in Gaza City?
> 
> I don't belong here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ahmed Yassin*​


Ashkelon




"The ancient seaport of Ashkelon dates back to the Neolithic Age. 

"In the course of its history, it has been ruled by the Ancient Egyptians, the Canaanites, the Philistines, the Assyrians, the Babylonians, the Greeks, the Phoenicians, the Hasmoneans, the Romans, the Persians, the Arabs and the Crusaders, until it was destroyed by the Mamluks in 1270. 

"The Arab village of *al-Majdal* or *al-Majdal Asqalan* ...was established a few kilometres inland from the ancient site by the late 15th century, under Ottoman rule..."

Al-Majdal was the forward position of the Egyptian Expeditionary Force based in Gaza.[3] 

"The village was conquered by Israeli forces on 5 November 1948, by which time most of the Arab population had fled,[4] leaving some 2,700 inhabitants, of which 500 were deported by Israeli soldiers in December 1948.[4]

The town was initially named Migdal Gaza, Migdal Gad and Migdal Ashkelon by the new Jewish inhabitants. 

"Most of the remaining Arabs were deported by 1950.[5] 

"In 1953, the coastal neighborhood of Afridar was incorporated and the name 'Ashkelon' was adopted for the combined town."


----------



## surada

beautress said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Egyptian troops were in Yemen from 1962 to 1970. Read Moshe Dayan. They planned the 1967 war for a decade.
> 
> 
> 
> Did Israel have a functioning nuclear weapon in 1967?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. They had Diamona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad state of affairs when brothers born of Abraham live in hostility instead of love. I hope they someday soon become friends again. I guess only God himself knows when brotherly love is restored.
Click to expand...


Sabeel has been working towards reconciliation for years.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Fictional Ishmaelism Invaders And Its Terrorist Facilitators Wailing For Totalitarianism "

* Curios Objectives To Establish Torahnism For The Mentally Retarded **


surada said:


> Palestinians have their own separate culture.. Did you think all Arab countries are alike. Most Palestinians are descended from Jewish farmers who never left (See Ben Gurion) They have also intermarried with Greeks, Romans, Crusaders, Egyptians, Turks, Syrians and Lebanese. They are not pure nor are they a race like the Zionist Europeans.


So now at last we see that anti-japhetic semites are the true anti-racist racist pieces of shit .

It makes me wonder why the lineages of japheth would want to establish the religious polity from a deity for a bunch of shit stained peoples too stupid to understand deviance against their own supposed deity .

The genetic religion of qurayshism does not apply within isreal , so go tell that to the fictional ishmaelism degenerates .


----------



## Uncensored2008

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any doubt that the concocted state of Israel is already organized on racist lines looking to legitimize itself from within by Islamophobic law _à la Apartheid_? Nazism and Apartheid are being resurrected right before our very eyes
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many devoutly racist Jews in Israel were disappointed with the last US election?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A second Trump Administration might have provided enough political cover for the Zionist impulse to purge all of Palestine of non-Jews?
> 
> Deal of the century or ‘path to apartheid’? Inside Trump’s divisive peace plan
Click to expand...



We know Iran, ISIS, and you were thrilled with it.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Fictional ishmaelism Clown Shoes "

* World History Of Who Got To Sell And Fucked Your Great Great Great Great Grand Mother **


georgephillip said:


> Ashkelon
> "The ancient seaport of Ashkelon dates back to the Neolithic Age.
> "In the course of its history, it has been ruled by the Ancient Egyptians, the Canaanites, the Philistines, the Assyrians, the Babylonians, the Greeks, the Phoenicians, the Hasmoneans, the Romans, the Persians, the Arabs and the Crusaders, until it was destroyed by the Mamluks in 1270.
> "The Arab village of *al-Majdal* or *al-Majdal Asqalan* ...was established a few kilometres inland from the ancient site by the late 15th century, under Ottoman rule..."
> Al-Majdal was the forward position of the Egyptian Expeditionary Force based in Gaza.[3]
> "The village was conquered by Israeli forces on 5 November 1948, by which time most of the Arab population had fled,[4] leaving some 2,700 inhabitants, of which 500 were deported by Israeli soldiers in December 1948.[4]
> The town was initially named Migdal Gaza, Migdal Gad and Migdal Ashkelon by the new Jewish inhabitants.
> "Most of the remaining Arabs were deported by 1950.[5]
> "In 1953, the coastal neighborhood of Afridar was incorporated and the name 'Ashkelon' was adopted for the combined town."


So how many years did the cock sucking , peg boys of the otto man empire harangue and harass the lineages of japheth by pandering the idiocy of fictional ishmaelism , fuck you ass holes - Ottoman wars in Europe .

And how about pollution of the japhetic gene pool by the Moors invasion of spain ?

Also , Pharaonism says go fuck yourself to fictional ishmaelism shit for brains.


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> Sabeel has been working towards reconciliation for years.



Genocide isn't reconciliation, Muzzie Beast.


----------



## surada

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Fictional Ishmaelism Invaders And Its Terrorist Facilitators Wailing For Totalitarianism "
> 
> * Curios Objectives To Establish Torahnism For The Mentally Retarded **
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians have their own separate culture.. Did you think all Arab countries are alike. Most Palestinians are descended from Jewish farmers who never left (See Ben Gurion) They have also intermarried with Greeks, Romans, Crusaders, Egyptians, Turks, Syrians and Lebanese. They are not pure nor are they a race like the Zionist Europeans.
> 
> 
> 
> So now at last we see that anti-japhetic semites are the true anti-racist racist pieces of shit .
> 
> It makes me wonder why the lineages of japheth would want to establish the religious polity from a deity for a bunch of shit stained peoples too stupid to understand deviance against their own supposed deity .
> 
> The genetic religion of qurayshism does not apply within isreal , so go tell that to the fictional ishmaelism degenerates .
Click to expand...


How many sons did Abraham have with Ketuurah?


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sabeel has been working towards reconciliation for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide isn't reconciliation, Muzzie Beast.
Click to expand...


Are you familiar with Sabeel in Galilee?


----------



## surada

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Fictional ishmaelism Clown Shoes "
> 
> * World History Of Who Got To Sell And Fucked Your Great Great Great Great Grand Mother **
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ashkelon
> "The ancient seaport of Ashkelon dates back to the Neolithic Age.
> "In the course of its history, it has been ruled by the Ancient Egyptians, the Canaanites, the Philistines, the Assyrians, the Babylonians, the Greeks, the Phoenicians, the Hasmoneans, the Romans, the Persians, the Arabs and the Crusaders, until it was destroyed by the Mamluks in 1270.
> "The Arab village of *al-Majdal* or *al-Majdal Asqalan* ...was established a few kilometres inland from the ancient site by the late 15th century, under Ottoman rule..."
> Al-Majdal was the forward position of the Egyptian Expeditionary Force based in Gaza.[3]
> "The village was conquered by Israeli forces on 5 November 1948, by which time most of the Arab population had fled,[4] leaving some 2,700 inhabitants, of which 500 were deported by Israeli soldiers in December 1948.[4]
> The town was initially named Migdal Gaza, Migdal Gad and Migdal Ashkelon by the new Jewish inhabitants.
> "Most of the remaining Arabs were deported by 1950.[5]
> "In 1953, the coastal neighborhood of Afridar was incorporated and the name 'Ashkelon' was adopted for the combined town."
> 
> 
> 
> So how many years did the cock sucking , peg boys of the otto man empire harangue and harass the lineages of japheth by pandering the idiocy of fictional ishmaelism , fuck you ass holes - Ottoman wars in Europe .
> 
> And how about pollution of the japhetic gene pool by the Moors invasion of spain ?
> 
> Also , Pharaonism says go fuck yourself to fictional ishmaelism shit for brains.
Click to expand...


You are a sad character.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Too Stupid To Understand Ideology Versus Racialism But Claims Racism To Support Its Own "

* Convert And Immigrate **


georgephillip said:


> I wonder how many devoutly racist Jews in Israel were disappointed with the last US election?


The adherents promoting torahnism are concerned with establishing its religious polity within israel and that is an ideology not based on race ; well , theirs is not , though torahnism is a genetic religion .

It has already been established that the anti-racist racists fucks are the anti-japhetic , semite , psychopaths pushing for a totalitarian invasion of the planet to establish the cultural afflictions of pan fictional ishmaelism .


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Continually Invaded Subjugated And Polluted Other Peoples And Claims Itself A Victim "

* Eponymous Patriarchal Genetic Religions **


surada said:


> How many sons did Abraham have with Ketuurah?


If you think i have not known for a long time you are mistaken and so they roamed the arab peninsula .

Did any of them acquire a messianic complex with megalomania and pretend to be an all encompassing law giver ?

Where did abrahan settle ishmael ?

What does hejaz mean ?


----------



## Indeependent

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Continually Invaded Subjugated And Polluted Other Peoples And Claims Itself A Victim "
> 
> * Eponymous Patriarchal Genetic Religions **
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many sons did Abraham have with Ketuurah?
> 
> 
> 
> If think i have not know for a long time you are mistaken and so they roamed the arab peninsula .
> 
> Did any of them acquire a messianic complex with megalomania and pretend to be an all encompassing law giver ?
> 
> Where did abrahan settle ishmael ?
> 
> What does hejaz mean ?
Click to expand...

Avraham sent Ishmael to the North West (Lebanon).


----------



## Quasar44

surada said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Egyptian troops were in Yemen from 1962 to 1970. Read Moshe Dayan. They planned the 1967 war for a decade.
> 
> 
> 
> Did Israel have a functioning nuclear weapon in 1967?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. They had Diamona.
Click to expand...

 They have been upgrading it 
They also have 5-7 German dolphins subs with nukes on them along with 24-7 bombers in the sky


----------



## AZrailwhale

GLASNOST said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Lebanon .We used to go there ever 18 months.. Stayed  at the Phoenicia or the St. George.
> 
> 
> 
> I travelled to Lebanon through Turkey and Syria in 1977. Beirut was bombed to hell and every night there were bombs and rockets going off. I could imagine that the city was probably very nice before the war.
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know.. The Zionists started destroying Arab villages in late 1947.. I guess they looted and leveled some 300 Arab villages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am saying Americans don't give a shit about Arab Christians whether they are Palestinian or Iraqi or Iranian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree.
Click to expand...

I believe they used to call Beirut the Paris of the Middle East when Lebanon had a secular government.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs fought with the British to oust the Ottoman Turks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how much of the land was then given to the Arabs?
Click to expand...

About ninety percent of it.


----------



## surada

AZrailwhale said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Lebanon .We used to go there ever 18 months.. Stayed  at the Phoenicia or the St. George.
> 
> 
> 
> I travelled to Lebanon through Turkey and Syria in 1977. Beirut was bombed to hell and every night there were bombs and rockets going off. I could imagine that the city was probably very nice before the war.
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know.. The Zionists started destroying Arab villages in late 1947.. I guess they looted and leveled some 300 Arab villages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am saying Americans don't give a shit about Arab Christians whether they are Palestinian or Iraqi or Iranian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe they used to call Beirut the Paris of the Middle East when Lebanon had a secular government.
Click to expand...


Lebanon was about 50-50 Christian and Muslim.. Then refugees were driven out of Palestine and their demographic was changed over night. Lebanon has really suffered at the hands of the European Zionists for over 70 years.


----------



## AZrailwhale

surada said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes .I know. .I used to go there every year. The Muslims never invaded Lebanon. They were forced out of Palestine by Jewish refugees.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lebanon is every bit as much "Palestine" as Israel.
> 
> You project a Muslim Supremacist perversion of history. Palestine was a region, like the "Mid-West" is in America. ( have you ever visited America?)  Lebanon, Jordan, Israel, and part of Syria were all carved out of Ottoman Palestine. The Arab Muslims who rejected the partition were not "driven" out of anywhere, that is a direct lie. And if they left Israel for Lebanon, they were still in Ottoman Palestine as much as when they left. The British carved out Lebanon for the Christians, Israel for the Jews, and Jordan for the Arabs. But the Muslim Supremacists failed to abide by the agreement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were driven out of Palestine by the European immigrants who destroyed some 300 Arab villages in 1948. Have you ever been to Lebanon? Did you see the refugee camps? Have you read Moshe Dayan?
> 
> Lebanon, Syria, Palestine  and Jordan are all different. Remember AUB or ACS.. the Phoenicia or St George?
> 
> Have you ever been to Lebanon? How about Baalbek or Byblos or Sidon or even Bishara?
Click to expand...

That was in a war where the surrounding Arab read Islamic states were trying to destroy Israel and slaughter the Jews.  The Jews didn't force the Arabs out, they left at eh behest of the Grand Mufti who wanted them out of the way so the Arab League troops would have a clear field to slaughter thee Jews.  He promised the evacuees all of Israel upon their return.  The Lebanese and Syrians put the evacuees into refugee camps and kept them there for the past seventy years never allowing them to become citizens of their countries.  If the US did that with the millions of "refugees" that have streamed over our borders, people like you would be accusing us of war crimes.


----------



## AZrailwhale

georgephillip said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should Jews in Israel pay Jizya to the Muslims? Yes, or no?
> 
> 
> 
> Should the Jews of Israel pay reparations for the land and water they've stolen from non-Jews in Pallestine?
> 
> Ja/Nein?
Click to expand...

Should the Islamic pay reparations to the Jews who they forced out of their countries with nothing except the clothes on their backs?  I'd much rather be a Islamic or Christian in Israel than a Jew or Christian in any of the surrounding Islamic countries.


----------



## Quasar44

surada said:


> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Lebanon .We used to go there ever 18 months.. Stayed  at the Phoenicia or the St. George.
> 
> 
> 
> I travelled to Lebanon through Turkey and Syria in 1977. Beirut was bombed to hell and every night there were bombs and rockets going off. I could imagine that the city was probably very nice before the war.
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know.. The Zionists started destroying Arab villages in late 1947.. I guess they looted and leveled some 300 Arab villages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am saying Americans don't give a shit about Arab Christians whether they are Palestinian or Iraqi or Iranian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe they used to call Beirut the Paris of the Middle East when Lebanon had a secular government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lebanon was about 50-50 Christian and Muslim.. Then refugees were driven out of Palestine and their demographic was changed over night. Lebanon has really suffered at the hands of the European Zionists for over 70 years.
Click to expand...

You do realize that half the Jews in Israel came from Arab nations as they were expelled after the war 
 White Jews by DNA are kind of half European and half Middle eastern and Italian


----------



## Quasar44

I love both Arizona and Israel


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stopping it will require an alliance with Russia and China with support from perhaps Iran but what will happen after that? Will they offer the world "happy days" or just more chaos and destruction?
> 
> 
> 
> Neither Russia nor China makes the slightest pretension towards advancing democracy or human rights, but I get the impression they are sick and tired of being bullied by the US Dollar?
Click to expand...

Could be, but people are sick and tired of being bullied by the U.S. as well as their own leader's complicity. Humanity is getting pushed into a corner by the western sphere, with only one way out, and if what you say is true well ...


----------



## GLASNOST

AZrailwhale said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Lebanon .We used to go there ever 18 months.. Stayed  at the Phoenicia or the St. George.
> 
> 
> 
> I travelled to Lebanon through Turkey and Syria in 1977. Beirut was bombed to hell and every night there were bombs and rockets going off. I could imagine that the city was probably very nice before the war.
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know.. The Zionists started destroying Arab villages in late 1947.. I guess they looted and leveled some 300 Arab villages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am saying Americans don't give a shit about Arab Christians whether they are Palestinian or Iraqi or Iranian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe they used to call Beirut the Paris of the Middle East when Lebanon had a secular government.
Click to expand...

That's right.


----------



## DudleySmith

Quasar44 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Golan is very tiny area but has huge military applications and a huge source of water
Click to expand...


The Arabs used the Golan for artillery emplacements. Giving that back would just be stupid. The heights control  an entire region behind them.


----------



## GLASNOST

daveman said:


> .... all Jews should be killed.


It was necessary to eliminate the "lebensraum" Nazis from within the German population in order to achieve peace during WW II and if it is necessary to eliminate the "lebensraum" Nazi-Zionists within the Jewish population to achieve peace today then it has to be done.  *Simple as that. *Anyone with a brain can understand it.


----------



## harmonica

georgephillip said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> total babble crap
> ....you obviously don't know MEast history
> 
> 
> 
> I know the Jewish state was born from the ethnic cleansing of non-Jews in Palestine; do you agree?
Click to expand...

HAHAHHAHHAHAHAHA..I don't agree- I LAUGH 
HAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAH


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> I know the Jewish state was born from the ethnic cleansing of non-Jews in Palestine; do you agree?


I never thought of it that way before but you're right of course.


----------



## surada

DudleySmith said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Golan is very tiny area but has huge military applications and a huge source of water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabs used the Golan for artillery emplacements. Giving that back would just be stupid. The heights control  an entire region behind them.
Click to expand...


Not according to Moshe Dayan and Martin Van Cleveld.


----------



## DudleySmith

surada said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Golan is very tiny area but has huge military applications and a huge source of water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabs used the Golan for artillery emplacements. Giving that back would just be stupid. The heights control  an entire region behind them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not according to Moshe Dayan and Martin Van Cleveld.
Click to expand...


Not what according to Dayan and Cleveld? I've been there, seen if for myself. I doubt they said anything different, and you're just going to twist what they really said, or only mention part of what they said, as usual.


----------



## surada

DudleySmith said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Golan is very tiny area but has huge military applications and a huge source of water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabs used the Golan for artillery emplacements. Giving that back would just be stupid. The heights control  an entire region behind them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not according to Moshe Dayan and Martin Van Cleveld.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not what according to Dayan and Cleveld? I've been there, seen if for myself. I doubt they said anything different, and you're just going to twist what they really said, or only mention part of what they said, as usual.
Click to expand...


Read what they said. The Israelis destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan. 

From the early 1950s the Israelis wanted more land and water. In Dayan's words they "coveted" more.. and instigated repeated provocations to try and start a war with Lebanon and Syria.


----------



## DudleySmith

surada said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Golan is very tiny area but has huge military applications and a huge source of water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabs used the Golan for artillery emplacements. Giving that back would just be stupid. The heights control  an entire region behind them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not according to Moshe Dayan and Martin Van Cleveld.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not what according to Dayan and Cleveld? I've been there, seen if for myself. I doubt they said anything different, and you're just going to twist what they really said, or only mention part of what they said, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read what they said. The Israelis destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan.
> 
> From the early 1950s the Israelis wanted more land and water. In Dayan's words they "coveted" more.. and instigated repeated provocations to try and start a war with Lebanon and Syria.
Click to expand...


So you know you're deflecting and won't answer my point. FYI, the Druze are Israeli allies, and and some are  high ranked IDF officers, so I doubt your terrorist heroes will let them live if they take over either. The Arabs don't like losing land then they should stop declaring wars they're too stupid and corrupt to win.


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> Are you familiar with Sabeel in Galilee?



I read up on Sabeel - it is black liberation "theology." Heavy on racism and Antisemitism, devoid of any actual Christianity. Mutts of Radical Islam dedicated to Muslim Supremacy and genocide of the Jews.

Jerimiah Wright "God Damn America" shit.


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you familiar with Sabeel in Galilee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read up on Sabeel - it is black liberation "theology." Heavy on racism and Antisemitism, devoid of any actual Christianity. Mutts of Radical Islam dedicated to Muslim Supremacy and genocide of the Jews.
> 
> Jerimiah Wright "God Damn America" shit.
Click to expand...


Why don't you actually read about Sabeel in Jerusalem and Galilee? Its Episcopalian and now Ecumenical.. and its all about reconciliation. Its has NOTHING to do with Black people or anti-Semitism.

Non violent resistance to Roman oppression and Roman law is from the Sermon on the Mount.


----------



## Taz

DudleySmith said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Golan is very tiny area but has huge military applications and a huge source of water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabs used the Golan for artillery emplacements. Giving that back would just be stupid. The heights control  an entire region behind them.
Click to expand...

Fuck Syria, let's nuke them.


----------



## surada

DudleySmith said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Golan is very tiny area but has huge military applications and a huge source of water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabs used the Golan for artillery emplacements. Giving that back would just be stupid. The heights control  an entire region behind them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not according to Moshe Dayan and Martin Van Cleveld.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not what according to Dayan and Cleveld? I've been there, seen if for myself. I doubt they said anything different, and you're just going to twist what they really said, or only mention part of what they said, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read what they said. The Israelis destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan.
> 
> From the early 1950s the Israelis wanted more land and water. In Dayan's words they "coveted" more.. and instigated repeated provocations to try and start a war with Lebanon and Syria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you know you're deflecting and won't answer my point. FYI, the Druze are Israeli allies, and and some are  high ranked IDF officers, so I doubt your terrorist heroes will let them live if they take over either. The Arabs don't like losing land then they should stop declaring wars they're too stupid and corrupt to win.
Click to expand...


Sure they are.. That's why Israel destroyed their villages and won't allow them to sell their apples without a Jewish middleman.

Israel planned the 1967 war for a decade. Nasser had already called for a summit to resolve the issue of the Straits of Tiran when Israel attacked Egypt. All seasoned Egyptian military were deployed in Yemen.


----------



## Taz

surada said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Golan is very tiny area but has huge military applications and a huge source of water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabs used the Golan for artillery emplacements. Giving that back would just be stupid. The heights control  an entire region behind them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not according to Moshe Dayan and Martin Van Cleveld.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not what according to Dayan and Cleveld? I've been there, seen if for myself. I doubt they said anything different, and you're just going to twist what they really said, or only mention part of what they said, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read what they said. The Israelis destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan.
> 
> From the early 1950s the Israelis wanted more land and water. In Dayan's words they "coveted" more.. and instigated repeated provocations to try and start a war with Lebanon and Syria.
Click to expand...

Why are arabs so shit at fighting?  Their motto appears to be "We Lost Again".


----------



## surada

Taz said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Golan is very tiny area but has huge military applications and a huge source of water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabs used the Golan for artillery emplacements. Giving that back would just be stupid. The heights control  an entire region behind them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not according to Moshe Dayan and Martin Van Cleveld.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not what according to Dayan and Cleveld? I've been there, seen if for myself. I doubt they said anything different, and you're just going to twist what they really said, or only mention part of what they said, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read what they said. The Israelis destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan.
> 
> From the early 1950s the Israelis wanted more land and water. In Dayan's words they "coveted" more.. and instigated repeated provocations to try and start a war with Lebanon and Syria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are arabs so shit at fighting?  Their motto appears to be "We Lost Again".
Click to expand...


Arabs have a long history as merchants and traders and until European Zionism came along they were sleepy and apolitical. The Ottomans let the various groups.. Christian, Muslims and Jew govern themselves.


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> Read what they said. The Israelis destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan.



When you engage in combat and try to kill people, you risk having your village destroyed.

You're a typical Muslim SUpremacist: "JOOOZZZ are supposed to just lay down and die, NO FAIR that they fight back."



> From the early 1950s the Israelis wanted more land and water. In Dayan's words they "coveted" more.. and instigated repeated provocations to try and start a war with Lebanon and Syria.



They wanted Muslims to stop killing their children.

You think that's unreasonable. You think Jews should be willing to die and have their children die in order for Islam to be supreme.


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read what they said. The Israelis destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you engage in combat and try to kill people, you risk having your village destroyed.
> 
> You're a typical Muslim SUpremacist: "JOOOZZZ are supposed to just lay down and die, NO FAIR that they fight back."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the early 1950s the Israelis wanted more land and water. In Dayan's words they "coveted" more.. and instigated repeated provocations to try and start a war with Lebanon and Syria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wanted Muslims to stop killing their children.
> 
> You think that's unreasonable. You think Jews should be willing to die and have their children die in order for Islam to be supreme.
Click to expand...


There is no question the Jews suffered horrible treatment in Europe .. but not in the Arab world where they were largely successful and prosperous. 

Nationalism and racism are not a feature of Arab conscience. Many Jews moved to the Arab town of Hebron after the expulsion from Spain and Portugal without incident.


----------



## Taz

surada said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Golan is very tiny area but has huge military applications and a huge source of water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabs used the Golan for artillery emplacements. Giving that back would just be stupid. The heights control  an entire region behind them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not according to Moshe Dayan and Martin Van Cleveld.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not what according to Dayan and Cleveld? I've been there, seen if for myself. I doubt they said anything different, and you're just going to twist what they really said, or only mention part of what they said, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read what they said. The Israelis destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan.
> 
> From the early 1950s the Israelis wanted more land and water. In Dayan's words they "coveted" more.. and instigated repeated provocations to try and start a war with Lebanon and Syria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are arabs so shit at fighting?  Their motto appears to be "We Lost Again".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs have a long history as merchants and traders and until European Zionism came along they were sleepy and apolitical. The Ottomans let the various groups.. Christian, Muslims and Jew govern themselves.
Click to expand...

So why are arabs so shit at fighting? Are they too stupid to fight? Buncha momma's boys?


----------



## Taz

surada said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read what they said. The Israelis destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you engage in combat and try to kill people, you risk having your village destroyed.
> 
> You're a typical Muslim SUpremacist: "JOOOZZZ are supposed to just lay down and die, NO FAIR that they fight back."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the early 1950s the Israelis wanted more land and water. In Dayan's words they "coveted" more.. and instigated repeated provocations to try and start a war with Lebanon and Syria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wanted Muslims to stop killing their children.
> 
> You think that's unreasonable. You think Jews should be willing to die and have their children die in order for Islam to be supreme.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no question the Jews suffered horrible treatment in Europe .. but not in the Arab world where they were largely successful and prosperous.
> 
> Nationalism and racism are not a feature of Arab conscience. Many Jews moved to the Arab town of Hebron after the expulsion from Spain and Portugal without incident.
Click to expand...

Why doesn't the arab world just say, ok, fuck it, take Israel and we make peace.


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> Why don't you actually read about Sabeel in Jerusalem and Galilee? Its Episcopalian and now Ecumenical.. and its all about reconciliation. Its has NOTHING to do with Black people or anti-Semitism.
> 
> Non violent resistance to Roman oppression and Roman law is from the Sermon on the Mount.



I "corrected" you on the Sermon on the Mount before.  That you misrepresent it again is evidence of a deep lack of integrity. The Beatitudes are not a call to civil disobedience.


----------



## surada

Taz said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read what they said. The Israelis destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you engage in combat and try to kill people, you risk having your village destroyed.
> 
> You're a typical Muslim SUpremacist: "JOOOZZZ are supposed to just lay down and die, NO FAIR that they fight back."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the early 1950s the Israelis wanted more land and water. In Dayan's words they "coveted" more.. and instigated repeated provocations to try and start a war with Lebanon and Syria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wanted Muslims to stop killing their children.
> 
> You think that's unreasonable. You think Jews should be willing to die and have their children die in order for Islam to be supreme.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no question the Jews suffered horrible treatment in Europe .. but not in the Arab world where they were largely successful and prosperous.
> 
> Nationalism and racism are not a feature of Arab conscience. Many Jews moved to the Arab town of Hebron after the expulsion from Spain and Portugal without incident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why doesn't the arab world just say, ok, fuck it, take Israel and we make peace.
Click to expand...


They did.. It took some time.. Consider if refugees were given your home, farm and orchard. But although the Zionists were given a piece of land by the UN they always wanted more.. Chaim Weizmann tried to forcibly deport the rest of the Palestinians in 1950. He proposed (to ARAMCO and the SAG) that Palestinians should move to Arabia to build TAPLINE and take jobs from the Saudis.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Taz said:


> Why doesn't the arab world just say, ok, fuck it, take Israel and we make peace.



There god Muhammad said that even one grain of sand that was ever controlled by Islam must be fought for until the end of time. 

That Israel is controlled by non-Muslims angers Muhammad and his pet demon Allah. If the Muslim Supremacists were ever to reconquer Israel, they would then focus on Spain.  Of course the Muzzie Beasts may well be reconquering Spain and France already.


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you actually read about Sabeel in Jerusalem and Galilee? Its Episcopalian and now Ecumenical.. and its all about reconciliation. Its has NOTHING to do with Black people or anti-Semitism.
> 
> Non violent resistance to Roman oppression and Roman law is from the Sermon on the Mount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I "corrected" you on the Sermon on the Mount before.  That you misrepresent it again is evidence of a deep lack of integrity. The Beatitudes are not a call to civil disobedience.
Click to expand...


The Sermon on the Mount doesn't call for civil disobedience.  Jesus taught how to shame your enemy when he persecuted you.


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> They did.. It took some time.. Consider if refugees were given your home, farm and orchard. But although the Zionists were given a piece of land by the UN they always wanted more.. Chaim Weizmann tried to forcibly deport the rest of the Palestinians in 1950. He proposed (to ARAMCO and the SAG) that Palestinians should move to Arabia to build TAPLINE and take jobs from the Saudis.



Weren't the Arabs, the Muslims, given 99% of the land? Isn't your complaint that you want it ALL?


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> The Sermon on the Mount doesn't call for civil disobedience.  Jesus taught how to shame your enemy when he persecuted you.



No, he didn't.

He said to "LOVE" your enemy, not shame them. 

You Muzzie Beasts pervert all you touch.


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't the arab world just say, ok, fuck it, take Israel and we make peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There god Muhammad said that even one grain of sand that was ever controlled by Islam must be fought for until the end of time.
> 
> That Israel is controlled by non-Muslims angers Muhammad and his pet demon Allah. If the Muslim Supremacists were ever to reconquer Israel, they would then focus on Spain.  Of course the Muzzie Beasts may well be reconquering Spain and France already.
Click to expand...


You are really full of shit. Have you read the Treaty of Omar or how Saladin treated the people they conquered?

You are incapable of rational thought or study. The Al Aksa is to honor the God of Abraham. The Arabs cleared the city dump to build it.


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did.. It took some time.. Consider if refugees were given your home, farm and orchard. But although the Zionists were given a piece of land by the UN they always wanted more.. Chaim Weizmann tried to forcibly deport the rest of the Palestinians in 1950. He proposed (to ARAMCO and the SAG) that Palestinians should move to Arabia to build TAPLINE and take jobs from the Saudis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't the Arabs, the Muslims, given 99% of the land? Isn't your complaint that you want it ALL?
Click to expand...


The Arabs weren't given any land.. They were on the land for thousands of years... long before Islam. They didn't immigrate from Europe or Russia.


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> You are really full of shit. Have you read the Treaty of Omar or how Saladin treated the people they conquered?
> 
> You are incapable of rational thought or study. The Al Aksa is to honor the God of Abraham. The Arabs cleared the city dump to build it.



Saladin was a good politician as well as a general. Again though, all lands were to be under Islamic rule.

What you demand is that all submit to Islamic rule.


----------



## Taz

surada said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read what they said. The Israelis destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you engage in combat and try to kill people, you risk having your village destroyed.
> 
> You're a typical Muslim SUpremacist: "JOOOZZZ are supposed to just lay down and die, NO FAIR that they fight back."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the early 1950s the Israelis wanted more land and water. In Dayan's words they "coveted" more.. and instigated repeated provocations to try and start a war with Lebanon and Syria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wanted Muslims to stop killing their children.
> 
> You think that's unreasonable. You think Jews should be willing to die and have their children die in order for Islam to be supreme.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no question the Jews suffered horrible treatment in Europe .. but not in the Arab world where they were largely successful and prosperous.
> 
> Nationalism and racism are not a feature of Arab conscience. Many Jews moved to the Arab town of Hebron after the expulsion from Spain and Portugal without incident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why doesn't the arab world just say, ok, fuck it, take Israel and we make peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did.. It took some time.. Consider if refugees were given your home, farm and orchard. But although the Zionists were given a piece of land by the UN they always wanted more.. Chaim Weizmann tried to forcibly deport the rest of the Palestinians in 1950. He proposed (to ARAMCO and the SAG) that Palestinians should move to Arabia to build TAPLINE and take jobs from the Saudis.
Click to expand...

We're not talking about me, we're talking about sand monkeys, not the brightest bulbs in the pack. They could have a big chunk of Jordan, the Saudis could set them up with all kinds of cash, the Iranians could stop trying to get nuked...


----------



## Taz

Uncensored2008 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't the arab world just say, ok, fuck it, take Israel and we make peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There god Muhammad said that even one grain of sand that was ever controlled by Islam must be fought for until the end of time.
> 
> That Israel is controlled by non-Muslims angers Muhammad and his pet demon Allah. If the Muslim Supremacists were ever to reconquer Israel, they would then focus on Spain.  Of course the Muzzie Beasts may well be reconquering Spain and France already.
Click to expand...

So basically, it's because arabs act like 12 year olds.


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> The Arabs weren't given any land.. They were on the land for thousands of years... long before Islam. They didn't immigrate from Europe or Russia.



The Arabs were given 99% of the land mass held by the Ottomans. You demand the other 1% and call the Jews greedy for not giving everything to you.

Islam is the lust for power.

Oh, and the Arabs immigrated from North Africa, slaughtering the Caucasoid Hittites, Medes, Persians, and Greeks as they came. The Romans in Constantinople held fast for centuries, but eventually fell as well.


----------



## surada

Taz said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read what they said. The Israelis destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you engage in combat and try to kill people, you risk having your village destroyed.
> 
> You're a typical Muslim SUpremacist: "JOOOZZZ are supposed to just lay down and die, NO FAIR that they fight back."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the early 1950s the Israelis wanted more land and water. In Dayan's words they "coveted" more.. and instigated repeated provocations to try and start a war with Lebanon and Syria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wanted Muslims to stop killing their children.
> 
> You think that's unreasonable. You think Jews should be willing to die and have their children die in order for Islam to be supreme.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no question the Jews suffered horrible treatment in Europe .. but not in the Arab world where they were largely successful and prosperous.
> 
> Nationalism and racism are not a feature of Arab conscience. Many Jews moved to the Arab town of Hebron after the expulsion from Spain and Portugal without incident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why doesn't the arab world just say, ok, fuck it, take Israel and we make peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did.. It took some time.. Consider if refugees were given your home, farm and orchard. But although the Zionists were given a piece of land by the UN they always wanted more.. Chaim Weizmann tried to forcibly deport the rest of the Palestinians in 1950. He proposed (to ARAMCO and the SAG) that Palestinians should move to Arabia to build TAPLINE and take jobs from the Saudis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're not talking about me, we're talking about sand monkeys, not the brightest bulbs in the pack. They could have a big chunk of Jordan, the Saudis could set them up with all kinds of cash, the Iranians could stop trying to get nuked...
Click to expand...


Sand monkeys?

The Arabs already had Jordan for 5,000 years.

Arab Jews were a minority, but they were very much part of the culture and they spoke Arabic not Yiddish. Look at Bon Fils photos from the 1880s an 1890s.

Bonfils studio photograph albums of Palestine, circa 1881 ...




__





						Bonfils studio photograph albums of Palestine, circa 1881 - Archives & Manuscripts at Duke University Libraries
					

Collection consists of two large cloth-bound photograph albums dating from circa 1881, housing 56 large albumen photographs taken by noted 19th century French photographer Félix Bonfils, who owned the Bonfils studio, and his Syrian assistant Georges Saboungi. The images were sold as souvenirs...




					library.duke.edu
				



Bonfils, Félix, 1831-1885. Abstract: Collection consists of two large cloth-bound photograph albums dating from circa 1881, housing 56 large albumen photographs taken by noted 19th century French photographer Félix Bonfils, who owned the Bonfils studio, and his Syrian assistant Georges Saboungi. The images were sold as souvenirs, and portray cities and towns, landscapes, ruins, monuments, tombs, and other religious and historic sites of Palestine, …


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs weren't given any land.. They were on the land for thousands of years... long before Islam. They didn't immigrate from Europe or Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs were given 99% of the land mass held by the Ottomans. You demand the other 1% and call the Jews greedy for not giving everything to you.
> 
> Islam is the lust for power.
> 
> Oh, and the Arabs immigrated from North Africa, slaughtering the Caucasoid Hittites, Medes, Persians, and Greeks as they came. The Romans in Constantinople held fast for centuries, but eventually fell as well.
Click to expand...


Yes, the Arabs were there before and after the Ottomans. In fact, they fought with the British to drive the Ottomans out.

When did they slaughter the Hittites and Greeks?


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> Sand monkeys?
> 
> The Arabs already had Jordan for 5,000 years.





Someone forgot to tell the Hittites....


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> Yes, the Arabs were there before and after the Ottomans. In fact, they fought with the British to drive the Ottomans out.
> 
> When did they slaughter the Hittites and Greeks?



?

From the era of about 200 BC through 300 AD

The great migration when the Roman warming period created great droughts in Libya, Egypt, etc and drove the Arabs from North Africa north into the Middle East.


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sand monkeys?
> 
> The Arabs already had Jordan for 5,000 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone forgot to tell the Hittites....
Click to expand...


What happened to the Hittites? - Answers








						What happened to the Hittites? - Answers
					

The Hittites were an Aryan people living in central Anatolia from about 1850 BCE to around 1200 BCE. They came to prominence largely because of their knowledge of iron production, a skill they managed to keep as a closely guarded secret until the breakdown of the Hittite empire in the twelfth...




					www.answers.com
				



The Hittites were an Aryan people living in central Anatolia from about 1850 BCE to around 1200 BCE. They came to prominence largely because of their knowledge of iron production, a skill they...


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are really full of shit. Have you read the Treaty of Omar or how Saladin treated the people they conquered?
> 
> You are incapable of rational thought or study. The Al Aksa is to honor the God of Abraham. The Arabs cleared the city dump to build it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saladin was a good politician as well as a general. Again though, all lands were to be under Islamic rule.
> 
> What you demand is that all submit to Islamic rule.
Click to expand...


Not during the Ottoman period.

Jews and Christians didn't pay as much tax as Muslims.. The able bodied men paid Jizya to opt out of military service to defend the community.

Have you seen these old photographs?

Al Mashriq - Bonfils Photographs





						Børre Ludvigsen Web Archive
					






					almashriq.hiof.no
				



...
BONFILS PHOTOGRAPHS FROM THE LATE 1800's - 2. These 57 pictures are from Lebanon, Syria, Palestine and Egypt. Collections of Bonfils pictures are available at several museums around the world. Bonfils' pictures may also be found on the open market at reasonable prices as their prints were quite usual and produced in large numbers.


----------



## Taz

surada said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read what they said. The Israelis destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you engage in combat and try to kill people, you risk having your village destroyed.
> 
> You're a typical Muslim SUpremacist: "JOOOZZZ are supposed to just lay down and die, NO FAIR that they fight back."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the early 1950s the Israelis wanted more land and water. In Dayan's words they "coveted" more.. and instigated repeated provocations to try and start a war with Lebanon and Syria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wanted Muslims to stop killing their children.
> 
> You think that's unreasonable. You think Jews should be willing to die and have their children die in order for Islam to be supreme.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no question the Jews suffered horrible treatment in Europe .. but not in the Arab world where they were largely successful and prosperous.
> 
> Nationalism and racism are not a feature of Arab conscience. Many Jews moved to the Arab town of Hebron after the expulsion from Spain and Portugal without incident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why doesn't the arab world just say, ok, fuck it, take Israel and we make peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did.. It took some time.. Consider if refugees were given your home, farm and orchard. But although the Zionists were given a piece of land by the UN they always wanted more.. Chaim Weizmann tried to forcibly deport the rest of the Palestinians in 1950. He proposed (to ARAMCO and the SAG) that Palestinians should move to Arabia to build TAPLINE and take jobs from the Saudis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're not talking about me, we're talking about sand monkeys, not the brightest bulbs in the pack. They could have a big chunk of Jordan, the Saudis could set them up with all kinds of cash, the Iranians could stop trying to get nuked...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sand monkeys?
> 
> The Arabs already had Jordan for 5,000 years.
> 
> Arab Jews were a minority, but they were very much part of the culture and they spoke Arabic not Yiddish. Look at Bon Fils photos from the 1880s an 1890s.
> 
> Bonfils studio photograph albums of Palestine, circa 1881 ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonfils studio photograph albums of Palestine, circa 1881 - Archives & Manuscripts at Duke University Libraries
> 
> 
> Collection consists of two large cloth-bound photograph albums dating from circa 1881, housing 56 large albumen photographs taken by noted 19th century French photographer Félix Bonfils, who owned the Bonfils studio, and his Syrian assistant Georges Saboungi. The images were sold as souvenirs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> library.duke.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonfils, Félix, 1831-1885. Abstract: Collection consists of two large cloth-bound photograph albums dating from circa 1881, housing 56 large albumen photographs taken by noted 19th century French photographer Félix Bonfils, who owned the Bonfils studio, and his Syrian assistant Georges Saboungi. The images were sold as souvenirs, and portray cities and towns, landscapes, ruins, monuments, tombs, and other religious and historic sites of Palestine, …
Click to expand...

Indians here have nice pictures too. Doesn't mean shit.


----------



## Taz

surada said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are really full of shit. Have you read the Treaty of Omar or how Saladin treated the people they conquered?
> 
> You are incapable of rational thought or study. The Al Aksa is to honor the God of Abraham. The Arabs cleared the city dump to build it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saladin was a good politician as well as a general. Again though, all lands were to be under Islamic rule.
> 
> What you demand is that all submit to Islamic rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not during the Ottoman period.
> 
> Jews and Christians didn't pay as much tax as Muslims.. The able bodied men paid Jizya to opt out of military service to defend the community.
> 
> Have you seen these old photographs?
> 
> Al Mashriq - Bonfils Photographs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Børre Ludvigsen Web Archive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almashriq.hiof.no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> BONFILS PHOTOGRAPHS FROM THE LATE 1800's - 2. These 57 pictures are from Lebanon, Syria, Palestine and Egypt. Collections of Bonfils pictures are available at several museums around the world. Bonfils' pictures may also be found on the open market at reasonable prices as their prints were quite usual and produced in large numbers.
Click to expand...

If the arab world is so fantastic, why are tons of arabs trying to get into the Western world? With no Westerners going to other way, except for a working stint, then they get the fuck out of there?


----------



## surada

Taz said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read what they said. The Israelis destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you engage in combat and try to kill people, you risk having your village destroyed.
> 
> You're a typical Muslim SUpremacist: "JOOOZZZ are supposed to just lay down and die, NO FAIR that they fight back."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the early 1950s the Israelis wanted more land and water. In Dayan's words they "coveted" more.. and instigated repeated provocations to try and start a war with Lebanon and Syria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wanted Muslims to stop killing their children.
> 
> You think that's unreasonable. You think Jews should be willing to die and have their children die in order for Islam to be supreme.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no question the Jews suffered horrible treatment in Europe .. but not in the Arab world where they were largely successful and prosperous.
> 
> Nationalism and racism are not a feature of Arab conscience. Many Jews moved to the Arab town of Hebron after the expulsion from Spain and Portugal without incident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why doesn't the arab world just say, ok, fuck it, take Israel and we make peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did.. It took some time.. Consider if refugees were given your home, farm and orchard. But although the Zionists were given a piece of land by the UN they always wanted more.. Chaim Weizmann tried to forcibly deport the rest of the Palestinians in 1950. He proposed (to ARAMCO and the SAG) that Palestinians should move to Arabia to build TAPLINE and take jobs from the Saudis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're not talking about me, we're talking about sand monkeys, not the brightest bulbs in the pack. They could have a big chunk of Jordan, the Saudis could set them up with all kinds of cash, the Iranians could stop trying to get nuked...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sand monkeys?
> 
> The Arabs already had Jordan for 5,000 years.
> 
> Arab Jews were a minority, but they were very much part of the culture and they spoke Arabic not Yiddish. Look at Bon Fils photos from the 1880s an 1890s.
> 
> Bonfils studio photograph albums of Palestine, circa 1881 ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonfils studio photograph albums of Palestine, circa 1881 - Archives & Manuscripts at Duke University Libraries
> 
> 
> Collection consists of two large cloth-bound photograph albums dating from circa 1881, housing 56 large albumen photographs taken by noted 19th century French photographer Félix Bonfils, who owned the Bonfils studio, and his Syrian assistant Georges Saboungi. The images were sold as souvenirs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> library.duke.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonfils, Félix, 1831-1885. Abstract: Collection consists of two large cloth-bound photograph albums dating from circa 1881, housing 56 large albumen photographs taken by noted 19th century French photographer Félix Bonfils, who owned the Bonfils studio, and his Syrian assistant Georges Saboungi. The images were sold as souvenirs, and portray cities and towns, landscapes, ruins, monuments, tombs, and other religious and historic sites of Palestine, …
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indians here have nice pictures too. Doesn't mean shit.
Click to expand...


You didn't look at them , did you?


----------



## surada

Taz said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are really full of shit. Have you read the Treaty of Omar or how Saladin treated the people they conquered?
> 
> You are incapable of rational thought or study. The Al Aksa is to honor the God of Abraham. The Arabs cleared the city dump to build it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saladin was a good politician as well as a general. Again though, all lands were to be under Islamic rule.
> 
> What you demand is that all submit to Islamic rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not during the Ottoman period.
> 
> Jews and Christians didn't pay as much tax as Muslims.. The able bodied men paid Jizya to opt out of military service to defend the community.
> 
> Have you seen these old photographs?
> 
> Al Mashriq - Bonfils Photographs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Børre Ludvigsen Web Archive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almashriq.hiof.no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> BONFILS PHOTOGRAPHS FROM THE LATE 1800's - 2. These 57 pictures are from Lebanon, Syria, Palestine and Egypt. Collections of Bonfils pictures are available at several museums around the world. Bonfils' pictures may also be found on the open market at reasonable prices as their prints were quite usual and produced in large numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the arab world is so fantastic, why are tons of arabs trying to get into the Western world? With no Westerners going to other way, except for a working stint, then they get the fuck out of there?
Click to expand...


Some are. Most aren't.


----------



## Taz

surada said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read what they said. The Israelis destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you engage in combat and try to kill people, you risk having your village destroyed.
> 
> You're a typical Muslim SUpremacist: "JOOOZZZ are supposed to just lay down and die, NO FAIR that they fight back."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the early 1950s the Israelis wanted more land and water. In Dayan's words they "coveted" more.. and instigated repeated provocations to try and start a war with Lebanon and Syria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wanted Muslims to stop killing their children.
> 
> You think that's unreasonable. You think Jews should be willing to die and have their children die in order for Islam to be supreme.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no question the Jews suffered horrible treatment in Europe .. but not in the Arab world where they were largely successful and prosperous.
> 
> Nationalism and racism are not a feature of Arab conscience. Many Jews moved to the Arab town of Hebron after the expulsion from Spain and Portugal without incident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why doesn't the arab world just say, ok, fuck it, take Israel and we make peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did.. It took some time.. Consider if refugees were given your home, farm and orchard. But although the Zionists were given a piece of land by the UN they always wanted more.. Chaim Weizmann tried to forcibly deport the rest of the Palestinians in 1950. He proposed (to ARAMCO and the SAG) that Palestinians should move to Arabia to build TAPLINE and take jobs from the Saudis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're not talking about me, we're talking about sand monkeys, not the brightest bulbs in the pack. They could have a big chunk of Jordan, the Saudis could set them up with all kinds of cash, the Iranians could stop trying to get nuked...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sand monkeys?
> 
> The Arabs already had Jordan for 5,000 years.
> 
> Arab Jews were a minority, but they were very much part of the culture and they spoke Arabic not Yiddish. Look at Bon Fils photos from the 1880s an 1890s.
> 
> Bonfils studio photograph albums of Palestine, circa 1881 ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonfils studio photograph albums of Palestine, circa 1881 - Archives & Manuscripts at Duke University Libraries
> 
> 
> Collection consists of two large cloth-bound photograph albums dating from circa 1881, housing 56 large albumen photographs taken by noted 19th century French photographer Félix Bonfils, who owned the Bonfils studio, and his Syrian assistant Georges Saboungi. The images were sold as souvenirs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> library.duke.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonfils, Félix, 1831-1885. Abstract: Collection consists of two large cloth-bound photograph albums dating from circa 1881, housing 56 large albumen photographs taken by noted 19th century French photographer Félix Bonfils, who owned the Bonfils studio, and his Syrian assistant Georges Saboungi. The images were sold as souvenirs, and portray cities and towns, landscapes, ruins, monuments, tombs, and other religious and historic sites of Palestine, …
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indians here have nice pictures too. Doesn't mean shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't look at them , did you?
Click to expand...

140 years ago, so what? Things change. Arabs get beaten like Persian rugs. Life goes on...


----------



## Taz

surada said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are really full of shit. Have you read the Treaty of Omar or how Saladin treated the people they conquered?
> 
> You are incapable of rational thought or study. The Al Aksa is to honor the God of Abraham. The Arabs cleared the city dump to build it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saladin was a good politician as well as a general. Again though, all lands were to be under Islamic rule.
> 
> What you demand is that all submit to Islamic rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not during the Ottoman period.
> 
> Jews and Christians didn't pay as much tax as Muslims.. The able bodied men paid Jizya to opt out of military service to defend the community.
> 
> Have you seen these old photographs?
> 
> Al Mashriq - Bonfils Photographs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Børre Ludvigsen Web Archive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almashriq.hiof.no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> BONFILS PHOTOGRAPHS FROM THE LATE 1800's - 2. These 57 pictures are from Lebanon, Syria, Palestine and Egypt. Collections of Bonfils pictures are available at several museums around the world. Bonfils' pictures may also be found on the open market at reasonable prices as their prints were quite usual and produced in large numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the arab world is so fantastic, why are tons of arabs trying to get into the Western world? With no Westerners going to other way, except for a working stint, then they get the fuck out of there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some are. Most aren't.
Click to expand...

Millions are, and nobody is going the other way, not even arabs going back. How do you explain that?


----------



## surada

Taz said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are really full of shit. Have you read the Treaty of Omar or how Saladin treated the people they conquered?
> 
> You are incapable of rational thought or study. The Al Aksa is to honor the God of Abraham. The Arabs cleared the city dump to build it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saladin was a good politician as well as a general. Again though, all lands were to be under Islamic rule.
> 
> What you demand is that all submit to Islamic rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not during the Ottoman period.
> 
> Jews and Christians didn't pay as much tax as Muslims.. The able bodied men paid Jizya to opt out of military service to defend the community.
> 
> Have you seen these old photographs?
> 
> Al Mashriq - Bonfils Photographs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Børre Ludvigsen Web Archive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almashriq.hiof.no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> BONFILS PHOTOGRAPHS FROM THE LATE 1800's - 2. These 57 pictures are from Lebanon, Syria, Palestine and Egypt. Collections of Bonfils pictures are available at several museums around the world. Bonfils' pictures may also be found on the open market at reasonable prices as their prints were quite usual and produced in large numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the arab world is so fantastic, why are tons of arabs trying to get into the Western world? With no Westerners going to other way, except for a working stint, then they get the fuck out of there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some are. Most aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions are, and nobody is going the other way, not even arabs going back. How do you explain that?
Click to expand...


Oh yes, 6 million Syrian refugees.. Refugee populations are always a problem.  Look at the Jewish refugee problems and the terrible impact on Lebanon and the Arab Jews all over the Arab world.


----------



## GLASNOST

surada said:


>


Back when the Jews where good guys.


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sand monkeys?
> 
> The Arabs already had Jordan for 5,000 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone forgot to tell the Hittites....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happened to the Hittites? - Answers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the Hittites? - Answers
> 
> 
> The Hittites were an Aryan people living in central Anatolia from about 1850 BCE to around 1200 BCE. They came to prominence largely because of their knowledge of iron production, a skill they managed to keep as a closely guarded secret until the breakdown of the Hittite empire in the twelfth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.answers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hittites were an Aryan people living in central Anatolia from about 1850 BCE to around 1200 BCE. They came to prominence largely because of their knowledge of iron production, a skill they...
Click to expand...


So the claim that Arabs were controlling "Jordan" for 5,000 years is demonstrably false..


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are really full of shit. Have you read the Treaty of Omar or how Saladin treated the people they conquered?
> 
> You are incapable of rational thought or study. The Al Aksa is to honor the God of Abraham. The Arabs cleared the city dump to build it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saladin was a good politician as well as a general. Again though, all lands were to be under Islamic rule.
> 
> What you demand is that all submit to Islamic rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not during the Ottoman period.
> 
> Jews and Christians didn't pay as much tax as Muslims.. The able bodied men paid Jizya to opt out of military service to defend the community.
> 
> Have you seen these old photographs?
> 
> Al Mashriq - Bonfils Photographs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Børre Ludvigsen Web Archive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almashriq.hiof.no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> BONFILS PHOTOGRAPHS FROM THE LATE 1800's - 2. These 57 pictures are from Lebanon, Syria, Palestine and Egypt. Collections of Bonfils pictures are available at several museums around the world. Bonfils' pictures may also be found on the open market at reasonable prices as their prints were quite usual and produced in large numbers.
Click to expand...


Oh, so being Kafir was a good thing, kind of like slavery in the Antebellum south was really a benefit...


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sand monkeys?
> 
> The Arabs already had Jordan for 5,000 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone forgot to tell the Hittites....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the Hittites? - Answers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the Hittites? - Answers
> 
> 
> The Hittites were an Aryan people living in central Anatolia from about 1850 BCE to around 1200 BCE. They came to prominence largely because of their knowledge of iron production, a skill they managed to keep as a closely guarded secret until the breakdown of the Hittite empire in the twelfth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.answers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hittites were an Aryan people living in central Anatolia from about 1850 BCE to around 1200 BCE. They came to prominence largely because of their knowledge of iron production, a skill they...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the claim that Arabs were controlling "Jordan" for 5,000 years is demonstrably false..
Click to expand...


They just lived in what is now Jordan. The Jews were a minority in Palestine and the Levant. They emerged from the North Coast Canaanites around Ras Shamra.


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are really full of shit. Have you read the Treaty of Omar or how Saladin treated the people they conquered?
> 
> You are incapable of rational thought or study. The Al Aksa is to honor the God of Abraham. The Arabs cleared the city dump to build it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saladin was a good politician as well as a general. Again though, all lands were to be under Islamic rule.
> 
> What you demand is that all submit to Islamic rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not during the Ottoman period.
> 
> Jews and Christians didn't pay as much tax as Muslims.. The able bodied men paid Jizya to opt out of military service to defend the community.
> 
> Have you seen these old photographs?
> 
> Al Mashriq - Bonfils Photographs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Børre Ludvigsen Web Archive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almashriq.hiof.no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> BONFILS PHOTOGRAPHS FROM THE LATE 1800's - 2. These 57 pictures are from Lebanon, Syria, Palestine and Egypt. Collections of Bonfils pictures are available at several museums around the world. Bonfils' pictures may also be found on the open market at reasonable prices as their prints were quite usual and produced in large numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so being Kafir was a good thing, kind of like slavery in the Antebellum south was really a benefit...
Click to expand...


Kafirs were NOT People of the Book.


----------



## GLASNOST

Taz said:


> If the arab world is so fantastic, why are tons of arabs trying to get into the Western world?


If Westerners don't want Arabs immigrating why do they keep destroying the Middle East?



Taz said:


> With no Westerners going to other way, except for a working stint .....


_"A working stint"_, eh? You mean like military invasion forces (see above) and civil jobs in the petrol industry making millions? Maybe now you can answer your own question.


----------



## surada

GLASNOST said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the arab world is so fantastic, why are tons of arabs trying to get into the Western world?
> 
> 
> 
> If Westerners don't want Arabs immigrating why do they keep destroying the Middle East?
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> With no Westerners going to other way, except for a working stint .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"A working stint"_, eh? You mean like military invasion forces (see above) and civil jobs in the petrol industry making millions? Maybe now you can answer your own question.
Click to expand...


South Carolina has 250 companies doing business with Saudi Arabia.. That's American workers and paychecks.


----------



## DudleySmith

Taz said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Golan is very tiny area but has huge military applications and a huge source of water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabs used the Golan for artillery emplacements. Giving that back would just be stupid. The heights control  an entire region behind them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck Syria, let's nuke them.
Click to expand...


Sell it to Oprah. She make it a theme park,


----------



## DudleySmith

Taz said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Golan is very tiny area but has huge military applications and a huge source of water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabs used the Golan for artillery emplacements. Giving that back would just be stupid. The heights control  an entire region behind them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not according to Moshe Dayan and Martin Van Cleveld.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not what according to Dayan and Cleveld? I've been there, seen if for myself. I doubt they said anything different, and you're just going to twist what they really said, or only mention part of what they said, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read what they said. The Israelis destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan.
> 
> From the early 1950s the Israelis wanted more land and water. In Dayan's words they "coveted" more.. and instigated repeated provocations to try and start a war with Lebanon and Syria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are arabs so shit at fighting?  Their motto appears to be "We Lost Again".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs have a long history as merchants and traders and until European Zionism came along they were sleepy and apolitical. The Ottomans let the various groups.. Christian, Muslims and Jew govern themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why are arabs so shit at fighting? Are they too stupid to fight? Buncha momma's boys?
Click to expand...


They're an assortment of homicidal feral animals so corrupt and nasty they can't even trust each other, which is why they murder each other whenever the outside world gets too tough for them. Every one of their wars in the last couple of centuries went nowhere as their 'armies' of cretins degenerated into murdering looting mobs, just like these 'antifa protests' have. I thing the Jordanians were the single exception out of the whole bunch.


----------



## DudleySmith

surada said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the arab world is so fantastic, why are tons of arabs trying to get into the Western world?
> 
> 
> 
> If Westerners don't want Arabs immigrating why do they keep destroying the Middle East?
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> With no Westerners going to other way, except for a working stint .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"A working stint"_, eh? You mean like military invasion forces (see above) and civil jobs in the petrol industry making millions? Maybe now you can answer your own question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> South Carolina has 250 companies doing business with Saudi Arabia.. That's American workers and paychecks.
Click to expand...


WE don't think much of them either. So what's your point? I doubt they hire many Americans, more like they bring in their Arab relatives and Indian green card holders.


----------



## surada

DudleySmith said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Golan is very tiny area but has huge military applications and a huge source of water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabs used the Golan for artillery emplacements. Giving that back would just be stupid. The heights control  an entire region behind them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not according to Moshe Dayan and Martin Van Cleveld.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not what according to Dayan and Cleveld? I've been there, seen if for myself. I doubt they said anything different, and you're just going to twist what they really said, or only mention part of what they said, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read what they said. The Israelis destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan.
> 
> From the early 1950s the Israelis wanted more land and water. In Dayan's words they "coveted" more.. and instigated repeated provocations to try and start a war with Lebanon and Syria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are arabs so shit at fighting?  Their motto appears to be "We Lost Again".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs have a long history as merchants and traders and until European Zionism came along they were sleepy and apolitical. The Ottomans let the various groups.. Christian, Muslims and Jew govern themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why are arabs so shit at fighting? Are they too stupid to fight? Buncha momma's boys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're an assortment of homicidal feral animals so corrupt and nasty they can't even trust each other, which is why they murder each other whenever the outside world gets too tough for them.
Click to expand...


What?


----------



## surada

DudleySmith said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the arab world is so fantastic, why are tons of arabs trying to get into the Western world?
> 
> 
> 
> If Westerners don't want Arabs immigrating why do they keep destroying the Middle East?
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> With no Westerners going to other way, except for a working stint .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"A working stint"_, eh? You mean like military invasion forces (see above) and civil jobs in the petrol industry making millions? Maybe now you can answer your own question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> South Carolina has 250 companies doing business with Saudi Arabia.. That's American workers and paychecks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WE don't think much of them either. So what's your point? I doubt they hire many Americans, more like they bring in their Arab relatives and Indian green card holders.
Click to expand...


What are you talking about? These are US companies in South Carolina. Why would they be hiring Arabs?

Call your state chamber of commerce and ASK how many companies are doing business n the Middle East.


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sand monkeys?
> 
> The Arabs already had Jordan for 5,000 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone forgot to tell the Hittites....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the Hittites? - Answers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the Hittites? - Answers
> 
> 
> The Hittites were an Aryan people living in central Anatolia from about 1850 BCE to around 1200 BCE. They came to prominence largely because of their knowledge of iron production, a skill they managed to keep as a closely guarded secret until the breakdown of the Hittite empire in the twelfth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.answers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hittites were an Aryan people living in central Anatolia from about 1850 BCE to around 1200 BCE. They came to prominence largely because of their knowledge of iron production, a skill they...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the claim that Arabs were controlling "Jordan" for 5,000 years is demonstrably false..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They just lived in what is now Jordan. The Jews were a minority in Palestine and the Levant. They emerged from the North Coast Canaanites around Ras Shamra.
Click to expand...


You didn't read your own link, 1,200 years ago Aryan people lived there.


----------



## Taz

surada said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are really full of shit. Have you read the Treaty of Omar or how Saladin treated the people they conquered?
> 
> You are incapable of rational thought or study. The Al Aksa is to honor the God of Abraham. The Arabs cleared the city dump to build it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saladin was a good politician as well as a general. Again though, all lands were to be under Islamic rule.
> 
> What you demand is that all submit to Islamic rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not during the Ottoman period.
> 
> Jews and Christians didn't pay as much tax as Muslims.. The able bodied men paid Jizya to opt out of military service to defend the community.
> 
> Have you seen these old photographs?
> 
> Al Mashriq - Bonfils Photographs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Børre Ludvigsen Web Archive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almashriq.hiof.no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> BONFILS PHOTOGRAPHS FROM THE LATE 1800's - 2. These 57 pictures are from Lebanon, Syria, Palestine and Egypt. Collections of Bonfils pictures are available at several museums around the world. Bonfils' pictures may also be found on the open market at reasonable prices as their prints were quite usual and produced in large numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the arab world is so fantastic, why are tons of arabs trying to get into the Western world? With no Westerners going to other way, except for a working stint, then they get the fuck out of there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some are. Most aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions are, and nobody is going the other way, not even arabs going back. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, 6 million Syrian refugees.. Refugee populations are always a problem.  Look at the Jewish refugee problems and the terrible impact on Lebanon and the Arab Jews all over the Arab world.
Click to expand...

So why did Assad/Arabs destroy their own country? Are they all insane?


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> Kafirs were NOT People of the Book.



Can I get an upgrade to 2nd class Zimmi status? 

Dude, you are so full of shit.  Jijya and the imposition Zimmitude is the imposition by Islam on non-Muslims to ensure they are economically and socially repressed.


----------



## Taz

GLASNOST said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the arab world is so fantastic, why are tons of arabs trying to get into the Western world?
> 
> 
> 
> If Westerners don't want Arabs immigrating why do they keep destroying the Middle East?
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> With no Westerners going to other way, except for a working stint .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"A working stint"_, eh? You mean like military invasion forces (see above) and civil jobs in the petrol industry making millions? Maybe now you can answer your own question.
Click to expand...

Arabs destroyed Syria, Egypt, Iran, and Turkey. Ok, we fucked up Iraq, but well, our bombs were about to go past their drop-by date. So...


----------



## Taz

DudleySmith said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Golan is very tiny area but has huge military applications and a huge source of water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabs used the Golan for artillery emplacements. Giving that back would just be stupid. The heights control  an entire region behind them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck Syria, let's nuke them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sell it to Oprah. She make it a theme park,
Click to expand...

Did you see the Harry and Meg interview? Oprah's stylist was on LSD.


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kafirs were NOT People of the Book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get an upgrade to 2nd class Zimmi status?
> 
> Dude, you are so full of shit.  Jijya and the imposition Zimmitude is the imposition by Islam on non-Muslims to ensure they are economically and socially repressed.
Click to expand...


There have been no Dhimmis in over 200 years.. They just paid a smaller tax to opt out of military service.  It was only for able bodied men.. and in the case of the Christians of Najran it was waived entirely.

I'm not a dude.


----------



## surada

Taz said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are really full of shit. Have you read the Treaty of Omar or how Saladin treated the people they conquered?
> 
> You are incapable of rational thought or study. The Al Aksa is to honor the God of Abraham. The Arabs cleared the city dump to build it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saladin was a good politician as well as a general. Again though, all lands were to be under Islamic rule.
> 
> What you demand is that all submit to Islamic rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not during the Ottoman period.
> 
> Jews and Christians didn't pay as much tax as Muslims.. The able bodied men paid Jizya to opt out of military service to defend the community.
> 
> Have you seen these old photographs?
> 
> Al Mashriq - Bonfils Photographs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Børre Ludvigsen Web Archive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almashriq.hiof.no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> BONFILS PHOTOGRAPHS FROM THE LATE 1800's - 2. These 57 pictures are from Lebanon, Syria, Palestine and Egypt. Collections of Bonfils pictures are available at several museums around the world. Bonfils' pictures may also be found on the open market at reasonable prices as their prints were quite usual and produced in large numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the arab world is so fantastic, why are tons of arabs trying to get into the Western world? With no Westerners going to other way, except for a working stint, then they get the fuck out of there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some are. Most aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions are, and nobody is going the other way, not even arabs going back. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, 6 million Syrian refugees.. Refugee populations are always a problem.  Look at the Jewish refugee problems and the terrible impact on Lebanon and the Arab Jews all over the Arab world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why did Assad/Arabs destroy their own country? Are they all insane?
Click to expand...


Syria failed between 2005 and 2011. Everything was wrong.. inflation, overpopulation, famine, unemployment, drought.. The collapse of their tiny oil sector and agriculture. Then Assad arrested all those 12 year olds and put them in prison indefinitely. That's when all hell broke loose.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Taz said:


> So why did Assad/Arabs destroy their own country? Are they all insane?



The Assyrians were an Aryan people who were part of the middle east before the Arab invasion from North Africa. Assad is an Arab, and he along with those before him destroyed the great empires of the middle east. We still call it "Syria," but the Assyrians are wiped out in the genocide the Arabs engaged in.

And yes Sura 9:11 - this was pre-Islamic.


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sand monkeys?
> 
> The Arabs already had Jordan for 5,000 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone forgot to tell the Hittites....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the Hittites? - Answers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the Hittites? - Answers
> 
> 
> The Hittites were an Aryan people living in central Anatolia from about 1850 BCE to around 1200 BCE. They came to prominence largely because of their knowledge of iron production, a skill they managed to keep as a closely guarded secret until the breakdown of the Hittite empire in the twelfth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.answers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hittites were an Aryan people living in central Anatolia from about 1850 BCE to around 1200 BCE. They came to prominence largely because of their knowledge of iron production, a skill they...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the claim that Arabs were controlling "Jordan" for 5,000 years is demonstrably false..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They just lived in what is now Jordan. The Jews were a minority in Palestine and the Levant. They emerged from the North Coast Canaanites around Ras Shamra.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't read your own link, 1,200 years ago Aryan people lived there.
Click to expand...


The Arabs are Aryans..


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> There have been no Dhimmis in over 200 years.. They just paid a smaller tax to opt out of military service.  It was only for able bodied men.. and in the case of the Christians of Najran it was waived entirely.
> 
> I'm not a dude.



You brought it up skippy. And no, your lie about military service doesn't cut it, anymore than an apologist for slavery talking about free food and medical care for slaves does. Zimmis are and were second class. Jizya is rarely imposed (though many part of Sudan are currently imposing it) and no nation openly practices it in the post-Ottoman world. But the status of Zimmi is absolutely in full force. Jews, if not flat our murdered, must live as second class citizens. For hundreds of years, the Shiites would let Jews and Christians live in relative peace, though as second class, but the Jimmy Carter Islamic Republic put an end to tolerance.

Sunnis have violently oppressed non-Muslims all along.


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> The Arabs are Aryans..





No, the Arabs are Africans.


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why did Assad/Arabs destroy their own country? Are they all insane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Assyrians were an Aryan people who were part of the middle east before the Arab invasion from North Africa. Assad is an Arab, and he along with those before him destroyed the great empires of the middle east. We still call it "Syria," but the Assyrians are wiped out in the genocide the Arabs engaged in.
> 
> And yes Sura 9:11 - this was pre-Islamic.
Click to expand...


Arabs are Aryans who belong to a subgroup that speak Semitic languages like Hebrew and Arabic.  Circa 500 BC Sargon 2 settled four Arab tribes in Samaria.

The Arabs moved into the fertile crescent in waves from the Arabian Peninsula 10-12,000 years ago as Arabia became more arid.

They traded with East Africa, Egypt and Babylon as well as the Indus Valley long before Islam. They carried Frankincense and Myrrh from Yemen to the Pharaohs .. and to Herod... They carried Pearls and silks and salt all over the region. The Arabs were there by the time of Abraham.
They intermarried with East Africans and Indians..  Easy to see along both coasts.. In the interior they are dark-haired and light skinned.


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have been no Dhimmis in over 200 years.. They just paid a smaller tax to opt out of military service.  It was only for able bodied men.. and in the case of the Christians of Najran it was waived entirely.
> 
> I'm not a dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You brought it up skippy. And no, your lie about military service doesn't cut it, anymore than an apologist for slavery talking about free food and medical care for slaves does. Zimmis are and were second class. Jizya is rarely imposed (though many part of Sudan are currently imposing it) and no nation openly practices it in the post-Ottoman world. But the status of Zimmi is absolutely in full force. Jews, if not flat our murdered, must live as second class citizens.
> 
> For hundreds of years, the Shiites would let Jews and Christians live in relative peace, though as second class, but the Jimmy Carter Islamic Republic put an end to tolerance.
> 
> Sunnis have violently oppressed non-Muslims all along.
Click to expand...


Jews in the Arab world from Libya to Tunisia to Iraq, Iran and Yemen were successful and prosperous. Even today they are very successful in Bahrain.

You don't know anything about Shia or Sunni. MOST of the Arab world is Sunni.. There were still prosperous Jewish families in Libya in 1973.


----------



## Taz

surada said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are really full of shit. Have you read the Treaty of Omar or how Saladin treated the people they conquered?
> 
> You are incapable of rational thought or study. The Al Aksa is to honor the God of Abraham. The Arabs cleared the city dump to build it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saladin was a good politician as well as a general. Again though, all lands were to be under Islamic rule.
> 
> What you demand is that all submit to Islamic rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not during the Ottoman period.
> 
> Jews and Christians didn't pay as much tax as Muslims.. The able bodied men paid Jizya to opt out of military service to defend the community.
> 
> Have you seen these old photographs?
> 
> Al Mashriq - Bonfils Photographs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Børre Ludvigsen Web Archive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almashriq.hiof.no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> BONFILS PHOTOGRAPHS FROM THE LATE 1800's - 2. These 57 pictures are from Lebanon, Syria, Palestine and Egypt. Collections of Bonfils pictures are available at several museums around the world. Bonfils' pictures may also be found on the open market at reasonable prices as their prints were quite usual and produced in large numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the arab world is so fantastic, why are tons of arabs trying to get into the Western world? With no Westerners going to other way, except for a working stint, then they get the fuck out of there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some are. Most aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions are, and nobody is going the other way, not even arabs going back. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, 6 million Syrian refugees.. Refugee populations are always a problem.  Look at the Jewish refugee problems and the terrible impact on Lebanon and the Arab Jews all over the Arab world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why did Assad/Arabs destroy their own country? Are they all insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Syria failed between 2005 and 2011. Everything was wrong.. inflation, overpopulation, famine, unemployment, drought.. The collapse of their tiny oil sector and agriculture. Then Assad arrested all those 12 year olds and put them in prison indefinitely. That's when all hell broke loose.
Click to expand...

Bunch of animals, we should nuke the whole place, then the Pals can move in.


----------



## surada

Taz said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are really full of shit. Have you read the Treaty of Omar or how Saladin treated the people they conquered?
> 
> You are incapable of rational thought or study. The Al Aksa is to honor the God of Abraham. The Arabs cleared the city dump to build it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saladin was a good politician as well as a general. Again though, all lands were to be under Islamic rule.
> 
> What you demand is that all submit to Islamic rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not during the Ottoman period.
> 
> Jews and Christians didn't pay as much tax as Muslims.. The able bodied men paid Jizya to opt out of military service to defend the community.
> 
> Have you seen these old photographs?
> 
> Al Mashriq - Bonfils Photographs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Børre Ludvigsen Web Archive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almashriq.hiof.no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> BONFILS PHOTOGRAPHS FROM THE LATE 1800's - 2. These 57 pictures are from Lebanon, Syria, Palestine and Egypt. Collections of Bonfils pictures are available at several museums around the world. Bonfils' pictures may also be found on the open market at reasonable prices as their prints were quite usual and produced in large numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the arab world is so fantastic, why are tons of arabs trying to get into the Western world? With no Westerners going to other way, except for a working stint, then they get the fuck out of there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some are. Most aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions are, and nobody is going the other way, not even arabs going back. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, 6 million Syrian refugees.. Refugee populations are always a problem.  Look at the Jewish refugee problems and the terrible impact on Lebanon and the Arab Jews all over the Arab world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why did Assad/Arabs destroy their own country? Are they all insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Syria failed between 2005 and 2011. Everything was wrong.. inflation, overpopulation, famine, unemployment, drought.. The collapse of their tiny oil sector and agriculture. Then Assad arrested all those 12 year olds and put them in prison indefinitely. That's when all hell broke loose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bunch of animals, we should nuke the whole place, then the Pals can move in.
Click to expand...


That's not the answer.


----------



## Taz

surada said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are really full of shit. Have you read the Treaty of Omar or how Saladin treated the people they conquered?
> 
> You are incapable of rational thought or study. The Al Aksa is to honor the God of Abraham. The Arabs cleared the city dump to build it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saladin was a good politician as well as a general. Again though, all lands were to be under Islamic rule.
> 
> What you demand is that all submit to Islamic rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not during the Ottoman period.
> 
> Jews and Christians didn't pay as much tax as Muslims.. The able bodied men paid Jizya to opt out of military service to defend the community.
> 
> Have you seen these old photographs?
> 
> Al Mashriq - Bonfils Photographs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Børre Ludvigsen Web Archive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almashriq.hiof.no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> BONFILS PHOTOGRAPHS FROM THE LATE 1800's - 2. These 57 pictures are from Lebanon, Syria, Palestine and Egypt. Collections of Bonfils pictures are available at several museums around the world. Bonfils' pictures may also be found on the open market at reasonable prices as their prints were quite usual and produced in large numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the arab world is so fantastic, why are tons of arabs trying to get into the Western world? With no Westerners going to other way, except for a working stint, then they get the fuck out of there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some are. Most aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions are, and nobody is going the other way, not even arabs going back. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, 6 million Syrian refugees.. Refugee populations are always a problem.  Look at the Jewish refugee problems and the terrible impact on Lebanon and the Arab Jews all over the Arab world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why did Assad/Arabs destroy their own country? Are they all insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Syria failed between 2005 and 2011. Everything was wrong.. inflation, overpopulation, famine, unemployment, drought.. The collapse of their tiny oil sector and agriculture. Then Assad arrested all those 12 year olds and put them in prison indefinitely. That's when all hell broke loose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bunch of animals, we should nuke the whole place, then the Pals can move in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the answer.
Click to expand...

It would be perfect, what's your problem? You like unruly arabs who drop barrel bombs on civilians?


----------



## surada

Taz said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are really full of shit. Have you read the Treaty of Omar or how Saladin treated the people they conquered?
> 
> You are incapable of rational thought or study. The Al Aksa is to honor the God of Abraham. The Arabs cleared the city dump to build it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saladin was a good politician as well as a general. Again though, all lands were to be under Islamic rule.
> 
> What you demand is that all submit to Islamic rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not during the Ottoman period.
> 
> Jews and Christians didn't pay as much tax as Muslims.. The able bodied men paid Jizya to opt out of military service to defend the community.
> 
> Have you seen these old photographs?
> 
> Al Mashriq - Bonfils Photographs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Børre Ludvigsen Web Archive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almashriq.hiof.no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> BONFILS PHOTOGRAPHS FROM THE LATE 1800's - 2. These 57 pictures are from Lebanon, Syria, Palestine and Egypt. Collections of Bonfils pictures are available at several museums around the world. Bonfils' pictures may also be found on the open market at reasonable prices as their prints were quite usual and produced in large numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the arab world is so fantastic, why are tons of arabs trying to get into the Western world? With no Westerners going to other way, except for a working stint, then they get the fuck out of there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some are. Most aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions are, and nobody is going the other way, not even arabs going back. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, 6 million Syrian refugees.. Refugee populations are always a problem.  Look at the Jewish refugee problems and the terrible impact on Lebanon and the Arab Jews all over the Arab world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why did Assad/Arabs destroy their own country? Are they all insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Syria failed between 2005 and 2011. Everything was wrong.. inflation, overpopulation, famine, unemployment, drought.. The collapse of their tiny oil sector and agriculture. Then Assad arrested all those 12 year olds and put them in prison indefinitely. That's when all hell broke loose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bunch of animals, we should nuke the whole place, then the Pals can move in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be perfect, what's your problem? You like unruly arabs who drop barrel bombs on civilians?
Click to expand...


The whole Arab world is oppose to Bashar Assad, but he's not in charge. If he stepped down, his brother Mehr would kill him.


----------



## GLASNOST

surada said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......  why are tons of arabs trying to get into the Western world? With no Westerners going to other way, except for a working stint .....
> 
> 
> 
> _"A working stint"_, eh? You mean like military invasion forces (see above) and civil jobs in the petrol industry making millions? Maybe now you can answer your own question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> South Carolina has 250 companies doing business with Saudi Arabia.. That's American workers and paychecks.
Click to expand...

Exactly.


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs are Aryans..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the Arabs are Africans.
Click to expand...


No .. Arabs are not Africans, but some Africans speak Arabic and practice Islam. 

BTW.. I have never been in the military.


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> No .. Arabs are not Africans, but some Africans speak Arabic and practice Islam.
> 
> BTW.. I have never been in the military.



? I may have guessed you as part of Hezbollah, but not the U.S. military.









						Arabs - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## georgephillip

daveman said:


> Coming from a guy who blames 9/11 on America, your concern for Americans rings insanely hollow.


911 was caused by US  support for the racist lawless state that killed 34 Americans in 1967.




Why don't you care?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a guy who blames 9/11 on America, your concern for Americans rings insanely hollow.
> 
> 
> 
> 911 was caused by US  support for the racist lawless state that killed 34 Americans in 1967.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you care?
Click to expand...


Liar.


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> No .. Arabs are not Africans, but some Africans speak Arabic and practice Islam.
> 
> BTW.. I have never been in the military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? I may have guessed you as part of Hezbollah, but not the U.S. military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
Click to expand...


You idiot .. I am an American grandmother, Episcopalian and  living in Georgia.


----------



## daveman

georgephillip said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
Click to expand...

I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.


----------



## daveman

georgephillip said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> People like george hate Jews and wish Hitler had killed all of them. GLASNOST agrees with him.
> 
> 
> 
> People like george find "hate" to be a strong word; however, I do wonder why some Jews in Israel think they are entitled to steal the land and water of their non-Jewish neighborhoods?
> 
> Any ideas?
Click to expand...

None.  Maybe you should ask the people you support who kill innocent children.

Oooops!  Sorry.  Forgot.  Being born Jewish is a capital crime to pieces of shit like you.


----------



## surada

daveman said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
Click to expand...


What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?


----------



## Indeependent

surada said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
Click to expand...

What's *Palestine*?


----------



## surada

Indeependent said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's *Palestine*?
Click to expand...


I was a province of Syria according to Herodotus .. and mentioned by Shakespeare and Chaucer.


----------



## daveman

AZrailwhale said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes .I know. .I used to go there every year. The Muslims never invaded Lebanon. They were forced out of Palestine by Jewish refugees.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lebanon is every bit as much "Palestine" as Israel.
> 
> You project a Muslim Supremacist perversion of history. Palestine was a region, like the "Mid-West" is in America. ( have you ever visited America?)  Lebanon, Jordan, Israel, and part of Syria were all carved out of Ottoman Palestine. The Arab Muslims who rejected the partition were not "driven" out of anywhere, that is a direct lie. And if they left Israel for Lebanon, they were still in Ottoman Palestine as much as when they left. The British carved out Lebanon for the Christians, Israel for the Jews, and Jordan for the Arabs. But the Muslim Supremacists failed to abide by the agreement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were driven out of Palestine by the European immigrants who destroyed some 300 Arab villages in 1948. Have you ever been to Lebanon? Did you see the refugee camps? Have you read Moshe Dayan?
> 
> Lebanon, Syria, Palestine  and Jordan are all different. Remember AUB or ACS.. the Phoenicia or St George?
> 
> Have you ever been to Lebanon? How about Baalbek or Byblos or Sidon or even Bishara?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was in a war where the surrounding Arab read Islamic states were trying to destroy Israel and slaughter the Jews.  The Jews didn't force the Arabs out, they left at eh behest of the Grand Mufti who wanted them out of the way so the Arab League troops would have a clear field to slaughter thee Jews.  He promised the evacuees all of Israel upon their return.  The Lebanese and Syrians put the evacuees into refugee camps and kept them there for the past seventy years never allowing them to become citizens of their countries.  If the US did that with the millions of "refugees" that have streamed over our borders, people like you would be accusing us of war crimes.
Click to expand...

The Muslim world will fight Israel to the last Palestinian.

Palestinians are nothing more than walking munitions to the Muslim world.


----------



## Indeependent

surada said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's *Palestine*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a province of Syria according to Herodotus .. and mentioned by Shakespeare and Chaucer.
Click to expand...

The Romans called Israel *Palestine*.


----------



## daveman

GLASNOST said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... all Jews should be killed.
> 
> 
> 
> It was necessary to eliminate the "lebensraum" Nazis from within the German population in order to achieve peace during WW II and if it is necessary to eliminate the "lebensraum" Nazi-Zionists within the Jewish population to achieve peace today then it has to be done.  *Simple as that. *Anyone with a brain can understand it.
> 
> View attachment 467840
Click to expand...

Your heartthrob committed suicide.  He was a coward.  

And since you're not out bombing synagogues, you're a coward, too.


----------



## surada

Indeependent said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's *Palestine*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a province of Syria according to Herodotus .. and mentioned by Shakespeare and Chaucer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Romans called Israel *Palestine*.
Click to expand...


Herodotus called it Palestine in 500 BC.

WHY Did Rome Really Name Palestine Palestine? | Israel Diaries








						WHY Did Rome Really Name Palestine Palestine? | Israel Diaries
					

And what has that got to do with the Arabs who now call themselves Paletinians?




					www.israeldiaries.com
				



Mar 16, 2020 · For some reason, the name Palestine stuck; perhaps because it was applied to this region for so long. In fact, before the Romans renamed Judea as Syria-Palestina, the name Palestine was in common usage by the Greeks to refer to the entirety of Israel and the Jews who populated it. And, therefore, the name has nothing to do with the Arabs who now call themselves Palestinians regardless …


----------



## daveman

surada said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Golan is very tiny area but has huge military applications and a huge source of water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabs used the Golan for artillery emplacements. Giving that back would just be stupid. The heights control  an entire region behind them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not according to Moshe Dayan and Martin Van Cleveld.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not what according to Dayan and Cleveld? I've been there, seen if for myself. I doubt they said anything different, and you're just going to twist what they really said, or only mention part of what they said, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read what they said. The Israelis destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan.
> 
> From the early 1950s the Israelis wanted more land and water. In Dayan's words they "coveted" more.. and instigated repeated provocations to try and start a war with Lebanon and Syria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are arabs so shit at fighting?  Their motto appears to be "We Lost Again".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs have a long history as merchants and traders and until European Zionism came along they were sleepy and apolitical. The Ottomans let the various groups.. Christian, Muslims and Jew govern themselves.
Click to expand...

The Crusades were the European response to centuries of Muslim conquest.  

"Apolitical" my ass.


----------



## Indeependent

surada said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's *Palestine*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a province of Syria according to Herodotus .. and mentioned by Shakespeare and Chaucer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Romans called Israel *Palestine*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Herodotus called it Palestine in 500 BC.
> 
> WHY Did Rome Really Name Palestine Palestine? | Israel Diaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY Did Rome Really Name Palestine Palestine? | Israel Diaries
> 
> 
> And what has that got to do with the Arabs who now call themselves Paletinians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israeldiaries.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mar 16, 2020 · For some reason, the name Palestine stuck; perhaps because it was applied to this region for so long. In fact, before the Romans renamed Judea as Syria-Palestina, the name Palestine was in common usage by the Greeks to refer to the entirety of Israel and the Jews who populated it. And, therefore, the name has nothing to do with the Arabs who now call themselves Palestinians regardless …
Click to expand...

Take a guess as to why the nation that won the war would rename the conquered nation.


----------



## surada

Were the Romans the first who named the land of Israel ...


			https://www.quora.com/Were-the-Romans-the-first
		

...
No. That is propaganda. The name “Palestine” is a Greek rendition of a toponym designating the coastal plain south of Haifa, derived from the ethnonym of the Ancient Philistines. That toponym had been used since very ancient times, at least since ...


----------



## Indeependent

surada said:


> Were the Romans the first who named the land of Israel ...
> 
> 
> https://www.quora.com/Were-the-Romans-the-first
> 
> 
> ...
> No. That is propaganda. The name “Palestine” is a Greek rendition of a toponym designating the coastal plain south of Haifa, derived from the ethnonym of the Ancient Philistines. That toponym had been used since very ancient times, at least since ...


The P'lishtim lived in North West Gaza and were destroyed.


----------



## daveman

surada said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
Click to expand...

George hates Jews, and like all Jew-haters, has been programmed that everything bad in the world can be blamed on Jews.

Jews just wanted to live wherever they were, in peace and left alone.  They were a handy scapegoat, and they were blamed for everything to justify killing them.

Morons fell for the manipulation.  Wherever they were persecuted, they were the victims, not the oppressors.  

But George and his fellow Jew-hating retards blame the victims.

Do you?


----------



## daveman

georgephillip said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a guy who blames 9/11 on America, your concern for Americans rings insanely hollow.
> 
> 
> 
> 911 was caused by US  support for the racist lawless state that killed 34 Americans in 1967.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you care?
Click to expand...

Ahh, yes, "We deserved it!!" -- the mating call of the Left-Wing American Retard.

Radical Islam thanks you for the passionate ass-licking.


----------



## surada

daveman said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> George hates Jews, and like all Jew-haters, has been programmed that everything bad in the world can be blamed on Jews.
> 
> Jews just wanted to live wherever they were, in peace and left alone.  They were a handy scapegoat, and they were blamed for everything to justify killing them.
> 
> Morons fell for the manipulation.  Wherever they were persecuted, they were the victims, not the oppressors.
> 
> But George and his fellow Jew-hating retards blame the victims.
> 
> Do you?
Click to expand...


The problem in Palestine is that the Jewish immigrants weren't satisfied with the land  they were given. They wanted more.

Jews would still be living all over the Arab world if not for European Zionism.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> The problem in Palestine is that the Jewish immigrants weren't satisfied with the land they were given. They wanted more.



Plus, the Arabs really suck at fighting. They tried to take land 
back from the Jews and kept losing more instead.


----------



## Indeependent

surada said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> George hates Jews, and like all Jew-haters, has been programmed that everything bad in the world can be blamed on Jews.
> 
> Jews just wanted to live wherever they were, in peace and left alone.  They were a handy scapegoat, and they were blamed for everything to justify killing them.
> 
> Morons fell for the manipulation.  Wherever they were persecuted, they were the victims, not the oppressors.
> 
> But George and his fellow Jew-hating retards blame the victims.
> 
> Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem in Palestine is that the Jewish immigrants weren't satisfied with the land  they were given. They wanted more.
> 
> Jews would still be living all over the Arab world if not for European Zionism.
Click to expand...

They wanted more and the Arabs were happy to take the money the Jews offered them even though JihadCamera.com doesn't have that that detail.


----------



## surada

daveman said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> George hates Jews, and like all Jew-haters, has been programmed that everything bad in the world can be blamed on Jews.
> 
> Jews just wanted to live wherever they were, in peace and left alone.  They were a handy scapegoat, and they were blamed for everything to justify killing them.
> 
> Morons fell for the manipulation.  Wherever they were persecuted, they were the victims, not the oppressors.
> 
> But George and his fellow Jew-hating retards blame the victims.
> 
> Do you?
Click to expand...


----------



## surada

Indeependent said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> George hates Jews, and like all Jew-haters, has been programmed that everything bad in the world can be blamed on Jews.
> 
> Jews just wanted to live wherever they were, in peace and left alone.  They were a handy scapegoat, and they were blamed for everything to justify killing them.
> 
> Morons fell for the manipulation.  Wherever they were persecuted, they were the victims, not the oppressors.
> 
> But George and his fellow Jew-hating retards blame the victims.
> 
> Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem in Palestine is that the Jewish immigrants weren't satisfied with the land  they were given. They wanted more.
> 
> Jews would still be living all over the Arab world if not for European Zionism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They wanted more and the Arabs were happy to take the money the Jews offered them even though JihadCamera.com doesn't have that that detail.
Click to expand...


What money are you talking about? The Jews had purchased 6% of the land by 1948. There is no question the Jews were victimized in Europe and Russia, but they were not victimized in Palestine when they arrived seeking sanctuary.


----------



## daveman

surada said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> George hates Jews, and like all Jew-haters, has been programmed that everything bad in the world can be blamed on Jews.
> 
> Jews just wanted to live wherever they were, in peace and left alone.  They were a handy scapegoat, and they were blamed for everything to justify killing them.
> 
> Morons fell for the manipulation.  Wherever they were persecuted, they were the victims, not the oppressors.
> 
> But George and his fellow Jew-hating retards blame the victims.
> 
> Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem in Palestine is that the Jewish immigrants weren't satisfied with the land  they were given. They wanted more.
> 
> Jews would still be living all over the Arab world if not for European Zionism.
Click to expand...

Oh, look -- you're blaming the victims.  Just as I figured you'd do.  

Islam makes it an imperative to kill Jews.  There would never be peace in the Arab world.


----------



## Indeependent

surada said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> George hates Jews, and like all Jew-haters, has been programmed that everything bad in the world can be blamed on Jews.
> 
> Jews just wanted to live wherever they were, in peace and left alone.  They were a handy scapegoat, and they were blamed for everything to justify killing them.
> 
> Morons fell for the manipulation.  Wherever they were persecuted, they were the victims, not the oppressors.
> 
> But George and his fellow Jew-hating retards blame the victims.
> 
> Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem in Palestine is that the Jewish immigrants weren't satisfied with the land  they were given. They wanted more.
> 
> Jews would still be living all over the Arab world if not for European Zionism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They wanted more and the Arabs were happy to take the money the Jews offered them even though JihadCamera.com doesn't have that that detail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What money are you talking about? The Jews had purchased 6% of the land by 1948. There is no question the Jews were victimized in Europe and Russia, but they were not victimized in Palestine when they arrived seeking sanctuary.
Click to expand...

Please Link to a non-Islamic Jew hating site that omits the 1948 war.
You are incredibly boring.
But I have an idea...
If the Arab want the land they can start a war...and lose more land and pride.
It seems God is on the side of the Jews and it's killing you.


----------



## daveman

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem in Palestine is that the Jewish immigrants weren't satisfied with the land they were given. They wanted more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, the Arabs really suck at fighting. They tried to take land
> back from the Jews and kept losing more instead.
Click to expand...

Remember, kids, only Jews have to give back land taken in war.  Everybody else gets to keep it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> You idiot .. I am an American grandmother, Episcopalian and  living in Georgia.



How much to you contribute to Isis and Hezbollah each month? African Methodist Episcopalian? (AME)


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?



There has never in the history of the planet been a country or nation of "palestine."

Why do you keep repeating the same stale lies you've long since been busted on?


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> The problem in Palestine is that the Jewish immigrants weren't satisfied with the land  they were given. They wanted more.
> 
> Jews would still be living all over the Arab world if not for European Zionism.



Yes, you poor Muzzie Beasts only got 99% - those greedy JOOZZZ won't give you the other 1% - and you want it - you DEMAND it, Aloha Snackbar


----------



## DudleySmith

Taz said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could open casinos in Gaza..
> 
> What about the Golan Heights and Shaaba Farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Golan is very tiny area but has huge military applications and a huge source of water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabs used the Golan for artillery emplacements. Giving that back would just be stupid. The heights control  an entire region behind them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not according to Moshe Dayan and Martin Van Cleveld.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not what according to Dayan and Cleveld? I've been there, seen if for myself. I doubt they said anything different, and you're just going to twist what they really said, or only mention part of what they said, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read what they said. The Israelis destroyed 67 Druze villages in the Golan.
> 
> From the early 1950s the Israelis wanted more land and water. In Dayan's words they "coveted" more.. and instigated repeated provocations to try and start a war with Lebanon and Syria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are arabs so shit at fighting?  Their motto appears to be "We Lost Again".
Click to expand...


they excel at butt raping little boys and raping unarmed civilians, pushing handicapped old men in wheelchairs off of crusie ships, blowing up school busses, that sort of thing, though, which is the stuff that makes them loved by faggots, Democrats, and a lot of Eurotrash.


----------



## surada

Indeependent said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> George hates Jews, and like all Jew-haters, has been programmed that everything bad in the world can be blamed on Jews.
> 
> Jews just wanted to live wherever they were, in peace and left alone.  They were a handy scapegoat, and they were blamed for everything to justify killing them.
> 
> Morons fell for the manipulation.  Wherever they were persecuted, they were the victims, not the oppressors.
> 
> But George and his fellow Jew-hating retards blame the victims.
> 
> Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem in Palestine is that the Jewish immigrants weren't satisfied with the land  they were given. They wanted more.
> 
> Jews would still be living all over the Arab world if not for European Zionism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They wanted more and the Arabs were happy to take the money the Jews offered them even though JihadCamera.com doesn't have that that detail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What money are you talking about? The Jews had purchased 6% of the land by 1948. There is no question the Jews were victimized in Europe and Russia, but they were not victimized in Palestine when they arrived seeking sanctuary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please Link to a non-Islamic Jew hating site that omits the 1948 war.
> You are incredibly boring.
> But I have an idea...
> If the Arab want the land they can start a war...and lose more land and pride.
> It seems God is on the side of the Jews and it's killing you.
Click to expand...


The Zionists firebombed Haifa in Dec 1947 and destroyed over 300 Arab villages. between 1947 and 1949.. How's that for a land without people? I don't think God is on their side.. They have a government that promotes fear to stay in power.


----------



## DudleySmith

surada said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> George hates Jews, and like all Jew-haters, has been programmed that everything bad in the world can be blamed on Jews.
> 
> Jews just wanted to live wherever they were, in peace and left alone.  They were a handy scapegoat, and they were blamed for everything to justify killing them.
> 
> Morons fell for the manipulation.  Wherever they were persecuted, they were the victims, not the oppressors.
> 
> But George and his fellow Jew-hating retards blame the victims.
> 
> Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem in Palestine is that the Jewish immigrants weren't satisfied with the land  they were given. They wanted more.
> 
> Jews would still be living all over the Arab world if not for European Zionism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They wanted more and the Arabs were happy to take the money the Jews offered them even though JihadCamera.com doesn't have that that detail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What money are you talking about? The Jews had purchased 6% of the land by 1948. There is no question the Jews were victimized in Europe and Russia, but they were not victimized in Palestine when they arrived seeking sanctuary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please Link to a non-Islamic Jew hating site that omits the 1948 war.
> You are incredibly boring.
> But I have an idea...
> If the Arab want the land they can start a war...and lose more land and pride.
> It seems God is on the side of the Jews and it's killing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zionists firebombed Haifa in Dec 1947 and destroyed over 300 Arab villages. between 1947 and 1949.. How's that for a land without people? I don't think God is on their side.. They have a government that promotes fear to stay in power.
Click to expand...


lol


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> 911 was caused by US  support for the racist lawless state that killed 34 Americans in 1967.


Yes. That's true.



georgephillip said:


> Why don't you care?


You and I both know the answer to that question. We know the reason for it too. He's a hater who hates America.


----------



## GLASNOST

GLASNOST said:


> It was necessary to eliminate the "lebensraum" Nazis from within the German population in order to achieve peace during WW II and if it is necessary to eliminate the "lebensraum" Nazi-Zionists within the Jewish population to achieve peace today then it has to be done.  *Simple as that. *Anyone with a brain can understand it.





daveman said:


> Your heartthrob committed suicide.  He was a coward.


Hitler was a Nazi just like the Zionists. They must all be removed in order to achieve peace in the world.



daveman said:


> And since you're not out bombing synagogues, you're a coward, too.


There's nothing wrong with the structures. It's the Nazi-Zionists within them that must be weeded out and eliminated so that the Jews, the Moslems, and the Christians can live in peace.


----------



## José

We don't hate and fight the Jews because they are Jews.

They are people of religion and we are people of religion.

We love all people of religion.

If my brother, who has the same religion and parents as me, if he takes 
my home and expels me from my land, I will fight him.

I will fight my brother.

I will fight my cousin if he does that to me.

So when a Jew takes my home and expels me
from my land I will fight him as well.


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> The Zionists firebombed Haifa in Dec 1947 and destroyed over 300 Arab villages. between 1947 and 1949.. How's that for a land without people? I don't think God is on their side.. They have a government that promotes fear to stay in power.



Weren't those "villages" involved in active combat against the Israelis? Aren't you in fact lying to pervert the reality of the fact that you Muzzie Beasts attacked the Jews but bit off more than you could chew?


----------



## Uncensored2008

GLASNOST said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was necessary to eliminate the "lebensraum" Nazis from within the German population in order to achieve peace during WW II and if it is necessary to eliminate the "lebensraum" Nazi-Zionists within the Jewish population to achieve peace today then it has to be done.  *Simple as that. *Anyone with a brain can understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your heartthrob committed suicide.  He was a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitler was a Nazi just like the Zionists. They must all be removed in order to achieve peace in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And since you're not out bombing synagogues, you're a coward, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the structures. It's the Nazi-Zionists within them that must be weeded out and eliminated so that the Jews, the Moslems, and the Christians can live in peace.
> 
> View attachment 468239
Click to expand...



So, peace through Sharia, then?


----------



## Uncensored2008

José said:


> We don't hate and fight the Jews because they are Jews.
> 
> They are people of religion and we are people of religion.
> 
> We love all people of religion.
> 
> If my brother, who has the same religion and parents as me, if he takes
> my home and expels me from my land, I will fight him.
> 
> I will fight my brother.
> 
> I will fight my cousin if he does that to me.
> 
> So when a Jew takes my home and expels me
> from my land I will fight him as well.




POOR Muzzie Beast.. 

You only got 99% of the land. And you want it ALL - Aloha Snackbar.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Vichy AFrench2 is an Anti-Semite. I'm shocked, SHOCKED I tells ya... A Nazi democrat who hates JOOOZZZZ


----------



## Taz

surada said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are really full of shit. Have you read the Treaty of Omar or how Saladin treated the people they conquered?
> 
> You are incapable of rational thought or study. The Al Aksa is to honor the God of Abraham. The Arabs cleared the city dump to build it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saladin was a good politician as well as a general. Again though, all lands were to be under Islamic rule.
> 
> What you demand is that all submit to Islamic rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not during the Ottoman period.
> 
> Jews and Christians didn't pay as much tax as Muslims.. The able bodied men paid Jizya to opt out of military service to defend the community.
> 
> Have you seen these old photographs?
> 
> Al Mashriq - Bonfils Photographs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Børre Ludvigsen Web Archive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almashriq.hiof.no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> BONFILS PHOTOGRAPHS FROM THE LATE 1800's - 2. These 57 pictures are from Lebanon, Syria, Palestine and Egypt. Collections of Bonfils pictures are available at several museums around the world. Bonfils' pictures may also be found on the open market at reasonable prices as their prints were quite usual and produced in large numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the arab world is so fantastic, why are tons of arabs trying to get into the Western world? With no Westerners going to other way, except for a working stint, then they get the fuck out of there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some are. Most aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions are, and nobody is going the other way, not even arabs going back. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, 6 million Syrian refugees.. Refugee populations are always a problem.  Look at the Jewish refugee problems and the terrible impact on Lebanon and the Arab Jews all over the Arab world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why did Assad/Arabs destroy their own country? Are they all insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Syria failed between 2005 and 2011. Everything was wrong.. inflation, overpopulation, famine, unemployment, drought.. The collapse of their tiny oil sector and agriculture. Then Assad arrested all those 12 year olds and put them in prison indefinitely. That's when all hell broke loose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bunch of animals, we should nuke the whole place, then the Pals can move in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be perfect, what's your problem? You like unruly arabs who drop barrel bombs on civilians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole Arab world is oppose to Bashar Assad, but he's not in charge. If he stepped down, his brother Mehr would kill him.
Click to expand...

Which is why we should simply nuke the whole place. get all the roaches at once. Then put the Pals there.


----------



## Indeependent

Uncensored2008 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionists firebombed Haifa in Dec 1947 and destroyed over 300 Arab villages. between 1947 and 1949.. How's that for a land without people? I don't think God is on their side.. They have a government that promotes fear to stay in power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't those "villages" involved in active combat against the Israelis? Aren't you in fact lying to pervert the reality of the fact that you Muzzie Beasts attacked the Jews but bit off more than you could chew?
Click to expand...

What do you expect from someone who can only Link to 2 Jew hating web sites?


----------



## DudleySmith

surada said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's *Palestine*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a province of Syria according to Herodotus .. and mentioned by Shakespeare and Chaucer.
Click to expand...


So now you admit the 'palestinians' are Syrians, after the numerous times that has been pointed out here, and they aren't 'refugees', they're just squatters who don't want to  go back where they came from. They make too good a living via gangsterism and terrorism.


----------



## surada

DudleySmith said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's *Palestine*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a province of Syria according to Herodotus .. and mentioned by Shakespeare and Chaucer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you admit the 'palestinians' are Syrians, after the numerous times that has been pointed out here, and they aren't 'refugees', they're just squatters who don't want to  go back where they came from. They make too good a living via gangsterism and terrorism.
Click to expand...


Squatters? The Palestinians have been there for thousands of years. The whole area was Syria-Palestine since 500 BC. The Jews have a remarkable story but they were never the only people who lived there and their kingdom was by no means grand. David was a bandit king on the trade route between Egypt and Mesopotamia.


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> Squatters? The Palestinians have been there for thousands of years. The whole area was Syria-Palestine since 500 BC. The Jews have a remarkable story but they were never the only people who lived there and their kingdom was by no means grand. David was a bandit king on the trade route between Egypt and Mesopotamia.



I already proved that is a lie. 

The Muslim hoards conquered Jerusalem in 637 AD. The Muslim/Arab occupation of the Jewish homeland started then.


----------



## DudleySmith

Uncensored2008 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Squatters? The Palestinians have been there for thousands of years. The whole area was Syria-Palestine since 500 BC. The Jews have a remarkable story but they were never the only people who lived there and their kingdom was by no means grand. David was a bandit king on the trade route between Egypt and Mesopotamia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already proved that is a lie.
> 
> The Muslim hoards conquered Jerusalem in 637 AD. The Muslim/Arab occupation of the Jewish homeland started then.
Click to expand...


In Arabia Jews and Christians outnumbered pagans two to one by the time Mo started his death cult for bandits and thieves. They rewrote some Moses texts and claimed to be 'visionaries'.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Squatters? The Palestinians have been there for thousands of years.



And they still don't have their own nation.


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> Racism is found in every country on the earth (in one form or another) but *racist laws *are found only in the worst ones - Israel is one of them.


*Many Jews in Israel celebrate their "demographic engineering" in Palestine:*

Law of Return

"A report by the UN Economic and Social Commission for Western Asia (ESCWA) slammed the Law of Return, 'conferring on Jews worldwide the right to enter Israel and obtain Israeli citizenship regardless of their countries of origin and whether or not they can show links to Israel-Palestine, while withholding any comparable right from Palestinians, including those with documented ancestral homes in the country,' as a policy of 'demographic engineering' meant to uphold Israel's status as 'the Jewish state'. 

"The report was later withdrawn following controversy."


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I know you want us exterminated. Feel free to try and start with me.


Melt away little




Zionist.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you want us exterminated. Feel free to try and start with me.
> 
> 
> 
> Melt away little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionist.
Click to expand...

Does that mean you’re hiding behind a keyboard like the cowardly Islamist that you are?


----------



## georgephillip

GHook20 said:


> Your propaganda sources mean nothing! You mean nothing. POS like you lost and the Jews have won. So suck it loser!


*Stop your whining, Snowflake.
The Jews of Israel are as racist as Trump.*


"When considering the severity of the human rights abuses Palestinians suffer through at the hands of Israel, this move is a clear sign that justice is not being pursued.




"These abuses are both subtly institutionalized and overtly physical. 

"According to Human Rights Watch, because Israeli policies make it difficult for Palestinians to receive land permits in the occupied West Bank, there has been an influx of Israeli settlers displacing Palestinians from their homes. 

*"Since 1967, nearly 600,000 Israeli settlers have built 237 settlements in the West Bank, while 1.5 million Palestinians live in refugee camps throughout the Middle East."*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> GHook20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your propaganda sources mean nothing! You mean nothing. POS like you lost and the Jews have won. So suck it loser!
> 
> 
> 
> *Stop your whining, Snowflake.
> The Jews of Israel are as racist as Trump.*
> 
> 
> "When considering the severity of the human rights abuses Palestinians suffer through at the hands of Israel, this move is a clear sign that justice is not being pursued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "These abuses are both subtly institutionalized and overtly physical.
> 
> "According to Human Rights Watch, because Israeli policies make it difficult for Palestinians to receive land permits in the occupied West Bank, there has been an influx of Israeli settlers displacing Palestinians from their homes.
> 
> *"Since 1967, nearly 600,000 Israeli settlers have built 237 settlements in the West Bank, while 1.5 million Palestinians live in refugee camps throughout the Middle East."*
Click to expand...


Darn Israelis, protecting themselves against Palestinian terrorists.


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> The WB was the cradle of ancient Jewish civilization and the Israelis only have 20 percent in full control


The Israelis currently control 100% of the West Bank, and I don't understand why we should privilege an ancient Jewish civilization over an older ancient Canaanite culture?  




Living Descendants of Biblical Canaanites Identified Via DNA.


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> I grew up in Michigan
> Later moved to Arizona for 6 yrs and then a full decade in Oregon . Now I am in Las Vegas


I was born in Michigan 73 years ago, but lived almost all of my life in southern California. I did spend a few weeks in Las Vegas during the winter of 1981-82 when I was homeless. It gets much colder there than I had imagined.


----------



## Quasar44

I don’t like Israel’s policy of shooting “ young boys “ in the knees . Many kids are crippled for life and it’s sadistic.


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up in Michigan
> Later moved to Arizona for 6 yrs and then a full decade in Oregon . Now I am in Las Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> I was born in Michigan 73 years ago, but lived almost all of my life in southern California. I did spend a few weeks in Las Vegas during the winter of 1981-82 when I was homeless. It gets much colder there than I had imagined.
Click to expand...

How did you survive such difficult times in the early 80s


----------



## Quasar44

The liberty was no accident


----------



## rylah

georgephillip said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why in the Middle East,
> Christians on average are way more educated than Muslims?
> 
> And why does education among certain communities living under Muslim rule,
> always correlate with tiny minorities and dilution of their population?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Israel Advocacy Fails | VISION
Click to expand...




georgephillip said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why after more than 500 years of Muslim rule, this most fertile land turned into the most neglected and disease ridden country of all the lands in the Caliphate?
> 
> And why did it awaken in such pouring lush at no time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hasbara Bingo!
Click to expand...


Another red herring...

Why is that not once in this thread
can any anti-Israel activist directly address a single question?


----------



## rylah

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The WB was the cradle of ancient Jewish civilization and the Israelis only have 20 percent in full control
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis currently control 100% of the West Bank, and I don't understand why we should privilege an ancient Jewish civilization over an older ancient Canaanite culture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Living Descendants of Biblical Canaanites Identified Via DNA.
Click to expand...







Because ironically, even according to your theory, Israel is their only cultural representative.
There's no actual contestant.

People who try to use the Canaanite narrative against Israel are usually not sharp enough to see how it actually confirms the unique cultural value in Israel's re-constitution, or simply ignorant to the fact that "Canaanism" was revived as a political movement by Israeli Jews.



> The Canaanite languages continued to be everyday spoken languages until at least the 4th century CE. *Hebrew** is the only living Canaanite language today. *It remained in continuous use by many Jews well into the Middle Ages as both a liturgical and literary language and was used for commerce between disparate diasporic Jewish communities. It has also remained a liturgical language among Samaritans. Hebrew was revived by Jewish political and cultural activists, particularly through the revitalization and cultivation efforts of zionists throughout Europe and in Palestine, as an everyday spoken language in the late 19th and early 20th centuries. By the mid-20th century, Modern Hebrew had become the primary language of the Jews of Palestine and was later made the official language of the State of Israel.








						Canaanite languages - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## GLASNOST

rylah said:


> Another red herring...
> 
> Why is that not once in this thread
> can any anti-Israel activist directly address a single question?



Another absurd conclusion...

Why is it that not once in this thread can any pro-Zionist activist point out a real anti-Israel activist in this thread?


----------



## rylah

Quasar44 said:


> The liberty was no accident



No no accident, a spy ship doesn't appear by accident in the middle of war on all fronts,
while its government instead of support is threatening to compromise Israeli positions.

Israel is a country too small to be pressured too much,
in such times You either help or don't interfere.

Now You know.


----------



## rylah

GLASNOST said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another red herring...
> 
> Why is that not once in this thread
> can any anti-Israel activist directly address a single question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another absurd conclusion...
> 
> Why is it that not once in this thread can any pro-Zionist activist point out a real anti-Israel activist in this thread?
Click to expand...


I wasn't talking to you, but you're one for sure, the lowest kind - zero intellectual honesty,
and nothing but racist incitement, you just can't handle a normal conversation,
because you know your lies are easily refuted.


----------



## rylah

Quasar44 said:


> I don’t like Israel’s policy of shooting “ young boys “ in the knees . Many kids are crippled for life and it’s sadistic.



Are you sure You know what You're talking about?

I'd argue this is actually the most humane way to neutralize a threat. And that what is sadistic is to brainwash children, teenagers for use in war, sending them to confront
law enforcement or murder civilians for the promise of glory and sexual pleasures.


----------



## rylah

GLASNOST said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King David Hotel Attack In 1946...   - RareNewspapers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an internationally accepted fact that this incident - *perpetrated by Zionist Jews* - is the first act of terrorism in history. The definition of terrorism was born on that day.
Click to expand...


No, this is just another ridiculous lie
that exposes your racist obsession.

The term _terroriste_, meaning "terrorist", is first used in 1794 by the French philosopher François-Noël Babeuf, who denounces Maximilien Robespierre's Jacobin regime as a dictatorship.[16][17] In the years leading up to what became known as the Reign of Terror, the Brunswick Manifesto threatened Paris with an "exemplary, never to be forgotten vengeance: the city would be subjected to military punishment and total destruction" if the royal family was harmed, but this only increased the Revolution's will to abolish the monarchy.[18]









						Terrorism - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## GLASNOST

rylah said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another red herring...
> 
> Why is that not once in this thread
> can any anti-Israel activist directly address a single question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another absurd conclusion...
> 
> Why is it that not once in this thread can any pro-Zionist activist point out a real anti-Israel activist in this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't talking to you, but you're one for sure, the lowest kind - zero intellectual honesty,
> and nothing but racist incitement, you just can't handle a normal conversation,
> because you know your lies are easily refuted.
Click to expand...


Georgephillip has provided you with reams of documented proof that Israel purposely attacked the U.S.S. naval ship Liberty thus murdering 34 American sailors and wounding 174 ….. but you refuse to believe every bit of it.  And then you accuse me of being an *“anti-Israel activist”* and a *“racist”*  despite pages upon pages of proof to the contrary … but you press on with it. This makes your following statement particularly moronic  *>>>*



rylah said:


> ….. you're …. the lowest kind - zero intellectual honesty, ….. can't handle a normal conversation, because you know your lies are easily refuted.



Ho-ho. Talk about lowly, intellectual deficiency,  lack of conversational skills and dishonesty. You take the prize in all categories.


----------



## rylah

GLASNOST said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another red herring...
> 
> Why is that not once in this thread
> can any anti-Israel activist directly address a single question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another absurd conclusion...
> 
> Why is it that not once in this thread can any pro-Zionist activist point out a real anti-Israel activist in this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't talking to you, but you're one for sure, the lowest kind - zero intellectual honesty,
> and nothing but racist incitement, you just can't handle a normal conversation,
> because you know your lies are easily refuted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Georgephillip has provided you with reams of documented proof that Israel purposely attacked the U.S.S. naval ship Liberty thus murdering 34 American sailors and wounding 174 ….. but you refuse to believe every bit of it.  And then you accuse me of being an *“anti-Israel activist”* and a *“racist”*  despite pages upon pages of proof to the contrary … but you press on with it. This makes your following statement particularly moronic  *>>>*
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ….. you're …. the lowest kind - zero intellectual honesty, ….. can't handle a normal conversation, because you know your lies are easily refuted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ho-ho. Talk about lowly, intellectual deficiency,  lack of conversational skills and dishonesty. You take the prize in all categories.
Click to expand...


Ok, so you don't refute a thing I've said.
My position is that for the situation it was an entirely correct decision.

I'd reward those who managed to stand strong and think straight despite all pressure.


----------



## GLASNOST

rylah said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Georgephillip has provided you with reams of documented proof that Israel purposely attacked the U.S.S. naval ship Liberty thus murdering 34 American sailors and wounding 174 ….. but you refuse to believe every bit of it.  And then you accuse me of being an *“anti-Israel activist”* and a *“racist”*  despite pages upon pages of proof to the contrary … but you press on with it.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ….. you're …. the lowest kind - zero intellectual honesty, ….. can't handle a normal conversation, because you know your lies are easily refuted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ho-ho. Talk about lowly, intellectual deficiency,  lack of conversational skills and dishonesty. You take the prize in all categories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, so you don't refute a thing I've said. ...
Click to expand...

Holy shit. In addition to everything else, you're illiterate too? That explains everything.


----------



## rylah

GLASNOST

Are you saying that continuous derogatory reference to Jews, constant lies about Israel,
incitement and use of blood libels, don't justify the accusation of racist bigotry?


----------



## rylah

GLASNOST said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Georgephillip has provided you with reams of documented proof that Israel purposely attacked the U.S.S. naval ship Liberty thus murdering 34 American sailors and wounding 174 ….. but you refuse to believe every bit of it.  And then you accuse me of being an *“anti-Israel activist”* and a *“racist”*  despite pages upon pages of proof to the contrary … but you press on with it.
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ….. you're …. the lowest kind - zero intellectual honesty, ….. can't handle a normal conversation, because you know your lies are easily refuted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ho-ho. Talk about lowly, intellectual deficiency,  lack of conversational skills and dishonesty. You take the prize in all categories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, so you don't refute a thing I've said. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy shit. In addition to everything else, you're illiterate too? That explains everything.
Click to expand...


Typical, you can't address the argument,
and instead resort to personal attacks because you have nothing.


----------



## GLASNOST

rylah said:


> Are you saying that your continuous derogatory reference to Jews, constant lies about Israel,
> incitement and use of blood libels, don't justify the accusation of racist bigotry?


Yep, you're illiterate alright.


----------



## rylah

GLASNOST said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that your continuous derogatory reference to Jews, constant lies about Israel,
> incitement and use of blood libels, don't justify the accusation of racist bigotry?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you're illiterate alright.
Click to expand...


Again, you might think that attacking the messenger refutes the message,
but that rather proves you have nothing to refute what I say.


----------



## rylah

Why is that no anti-Israel activist in this thread
is capable of addressing directly a single question so far?

Or at least express any original thought?


----------



## rylah

surada said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's *Palestine*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a province of Syria according to Herodotus .. and mentioned by Shakespeare and Chaucer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you admit the 'palestinians' are Syrians, after the numerous times that has been pointed out here, and they aren't 'refugees', they're just squatters who don't want to  go back where they came from. They make too good a living via gangsterism and terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Squatters? The Palestinians have been there for thousands of years. The whole area was Syria-Palestine since 500 BC. The Jews have a remarkable story but they were never the only people who lived there and their kingdom was by no means grand. David was a bandit king on the trade route between Egypt and Mesopotamia.
Click to expand...


_"For thousands of years..."_ 

And how many more thousands of years it will take until
at least any significant majority of the so-called "_the Palestinians"_
actually learn to pronounce "_P-alestine"_ or understand what that means?


----------



## surada

rylah said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's *Palestine*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a province of Syria according to Herodotus .. and mentioned by Shakespeare and Chaucer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you admit the 'palestinians' are Syrians, after the numerous times that has been pointed out here, and they aren't 'refugees', they're just squatters who don't want to  go back where they came from. They make too good a living via gangsterism and terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Squatters? The Palestinians have been there for thousands of years. The whole area was Syria-Palestine since 500 BC. The Jews have a remarkable story but they were never the only people who lived there and their kingdom was by no means grand. David was a bandit king on the trade route between Egypt and Mesopotamia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "For thousands of years..."
> 
> And how many more thousands of years it will take until
> at least any significant majority of so-called '_the Palestinians'_
> actually learn to pronounce '_P-alestine_' or understand what that means?
Click to expand...


People like you have belittled the Palestinians since you first sought sanctuary in Palestine.


----------



## rylah

surada said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's *Palestine*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a province of Syria according to Herodotus .. and mentioned by Shakespeare and Chaucer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you admit the 'palestinians' are Syrians, after the numerous times that has been pointed out here, and they aren't 'refugees', they're just squatters who don't want to  go back where they came from. They make too good a living via gangsterism and terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Squatters? The Palestinians have been there for thousands of years. The whole area was Syria-Palestine since 500 BC. The Jews have a remarkable story but they were never the only people who lived there and their kingdom was by no means grand. David was a bandit king on the trade route between Egypt and Mesopotamia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "For thousands of years..."
> 
> And how many more thousands of years it will take until
> at least any significant majority of so-called '_the Palestinians'_
> actually learn to pronounce '_P-alestine_' or understand what that means?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like you have belittled the Palestinians since you first sought sanctuary in Palestine.
Click to expand...


People you call _"the Palestinians"_ and people like me came from the same countries.

However unlike those whom you call _"the Palestinians"_,
people like me can actually pronounce _"P-alestine"..._

*...*


----------



## surada

rylah said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's *Palestine*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a province of Syria according to Herodotus .. and mentioned by Shakespeare and Chaucer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you admit the 'palestinians' are Syrians, after the numerous times that has been pointed out here, and they aren't 'refugees', they're just squatters who don't want to  go back where they came from. They make too good a living via gangsterism and terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Squatters? The Palestinians have been there for thousands of years. The whole area was Syria-Palestine since 500 BC. The Jews have a remarkable story but they were never the only people who lived there and their kingdom was by no means grand. David was a bandit king on the trade route between Egypt and Mesopotamia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "For thousands of years..."
> 
> And how many more thousands of years it will take until
> at least any significant majority of so-called '_the Palestinians'_
> actually learn to pronounce '_P-alestine_' or understand what that means?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like you have belittled the Palestinians since you first sought sanctuary in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People you falsely call "the Palestinians"
> and people like me came from the same countries.
> 
> However unlike those whom you call "the Palestinians",
> people like me can actually pronounce "P-alestine"...without having to learn a foreign language.
Click to expand...


In the early 1950s there were a lot of Palestinians working in Arabia.. Some went to my church and some went to the Catholic Mass. The big lie is that there were no Palestinians until 1964. The Zionists  also claimed Palestine was a land without people but there were 500,000 Muslims and 150,000 Christians living there with 59,000 Arab Jews before the European refugees arrived.


----------



## rylah

surada said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's *Palestine*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a province of Syria according to Herodotus .. and mentioned by Shakespeare and Chaucer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you admit the 'palestinians' are Syrians, after the numerous times that has been pointed out here, and they aren't 'refugees', they're just squatters who don't want to  go back where they came from. They make too good a living via gangsterism and terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Squatters? The Palestinians have been there for thousands of years. The whole area was Syria-Palestine since 500 BC. The Jews have a remarkable story but they were never the only people who lived there and their kingdom was by no means grand. David was a bandit king on the trade route between Egypt and Mesopotamia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "For thousands of years..."
> 
> And how many more thousands of years it will take until
> at least any significant majority of so-called '_the Palestinians'_
> actually learn to pronounce '_P-alestine_' or understand what that means?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like you have belittled the Palestinians since you first sought sanctuary in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People you falsely call "the Palestinians"
> and people like me came from the same countries.
> 
> However unlike those whom you call "the Palestinians",
> people like me can actually pronounce "P-alestine"...without having to learn a foreign language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the early 1950s there were a lot of Palestinians working in Arabia.. Some went to my church and some went to the Catholic Mass. The big lie is that there were no Palestinians until 1964. The Zionists  also claimed Palestine was a land without people but there were 500,000 Muslims and 150,000 Christians living there with 59,000 Arab Jews before the European refugees arrived.
Click to expand...


Of course there were Palestinians back then,
before pan-Arabists  appropriated the term, "Palestinian"  meant "Jewish" not so long ago...

Btw, not "Arab Jews" but _Musta'arvim_,
because for Arabs we were never "clean" enough to be called 'Arabs'.









						Know Your History: Even the Term "Free Palestine" Was Co-opted From the Jews
					

"Free, free Palestine!"These are the words shouted out by Israel haters worldwide, more often than not an expression of their wish for the destruction of the state of Israel. But did you know the first use of the words "Free Palestine" were for the exact opposite objective?




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## surada

rylah said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's *Palestine*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a province of Syria according to Herodotus .. and mentioned by Shakespeare and Chaucer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you admit the 'palestinians' are Syrians, after the numerous times that has been pointed out here, and they aren't 'refugees', they're just squatters who don't want to  go back where they came from. They make too good a living via gangsterism and terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Squatters? The Palestinians have been there for thousands of years. The whole area was Syria-Palestine since 500 BC. The Jews have a remarkable story but they were never the only people who lived there and their kingdom was by no means grand. David was a bandit king on the trade route between Egypt and Mesopotamia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "For thousands of years..."
> 
> And how many more thousands of years it will take until
> at least any significant majority of so-called '_the Palestinians'_
> actually learn to pronounce '_P-alestine_' or understand what that means?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like you have belittled the Palestinians since you first sought sanctuary in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People you falsely call "the Palestinians"
> and people like me came from the same countries.
> 
> However unlike those whom you call "the Palestinians",
> people like me can actually pronounce "P-alestine"...without having to learn a foreign language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the early 1950s there were a lot of Palestinians working in Arabia.. Some went to my church and some went to the Catholic Mass. The big lie is that there were no Palestinians until 1964. The Zionists  also claimed Palestine was a land without people but there were 500,000 Muslims and 150,000 Christians living there with 59,000 Arab Jews before the European refugees arrived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there were Palestinians back then,
> before pan-Arabists  appropriated the term, "Palestinian" meant "Jewish" back then...
> 
> Btw, not "Arab Jews" but _Musta'arvim_,
> because for Arabs we were never "clean" enough to be called 'Arabs'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know Your History: Even the Term "Free Palestine" Was Co-opted From the Jews
> 
> 
> "Free, free Palestine!"These are the words shouted out by Israel haters worldwide, more often than not an expression of their wish for the destruction of the state of Israel. But did you know the first use of the words "Free Palestine" were for the exact opposite objective?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israellycool.com
Click to expand...


Our Palestinian houseboy was not a Jew. Nor were the guys who ran the commissary or the post office.

They were considered Arab Jews because they shared the culture and spoke Arabic.


----------



## rylah

surada said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's *Palestine*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a province of Syria according to Herodotus .. and mentioned by Shakespeare and Chaucer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you admit the 'palestinians' are Syrians, after the numerous times that has been pointed out here, and they aren't 'refugees', they're just squatters who don't want to  go back where they came from. They make too good a living via gangsterism and terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Squatters? The Palestinians have been there for thousands of years. The whole area was Syria-Palestine since 500 BC. The Jews have a remarkable story but they were never the only people who lived there and their kingdom was by no means grand. David was a bandit king on the trade route between Egypt and Mesopotamia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "For thousands of years..."
> 
> And how many more thousands of years it will take until
> at least any significant majority of so-called '_the Palestinians'_
> actually learn to pronounce '_P-alestine_' or understand what that means?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like you have belittled the Palestinians since you first sought sanctuary in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People you falsely call "the Palestinians"
> and people like me came from the same countries.
> 
> However unlike those whom you call "the Palestinians",
> people like me can actually pronounce "P-alestine"...without having to learn a foreign language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the early 1950s there were a lot of Palestinians working in Arabia.. Some went to my church and some went to the Catholic Mass. The big lie is that there were no Palestinians until 1964. The Zionists  also claimed Palestine was a land without people but there were 500,000 Muslims and 150,000 Christians living there with 59,000 Arab Jews before the European refugees arrived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there were Palestinians back then,
> before pan-Arabists  appropriated the term, "Palestinian" meant "Jewish" back then...
> 
> Btw, not "Arab Jews" but _Musta'arvim_,
> because for Arabs we were never "clean" enough to be called 'Arabs'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know Your History: Even the Term "Free Palestine" Was Co-opted From the Jews
> 
> 
> "Free, free Palestine!"These are the words shouted out by Israel haters worldwide, more often than not an expression of their wish for the destruction of the state of Israel. But did you know the first use of the words "Free Palestine" were for the exact opposite objective?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israellycool.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our Palestinian houseboy was not a Jew. Nor were the guys who ran the commissary or the post office.
> 
> They were considered Arab Jews because they shared the culture and spoke Arabic.
Click to expand...


That anecdote was supposed to refute anything I've said?

Now the pan-Arab supremacists call us "Arab Jews" to heal their hurt egos,
then they called us "Musta'areb" to distinguish us from the rest as not "Arab enough".


----------



## GLASNOST

rylah said:


> Why is that no anti-Israel activist in this thread
> is capable of addressing directly a single question so far?
> 
> Or at least express any original thought?


I have seen the last of your adolescent mentality.


----------



## surada

rylah said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's *Palestine*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a province of Syria according to Herodotus .. and mentioned by Shakespeare and Chaucer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you admit the 'palestinians' are Syrians, after the numerous times that has been pointed out here, and they aren't 'refugees', they're just squatters who don't want to  go back where they came from. They make too good a living via gangsterism and terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Squatters? The Palestinians have been there for thousands of years. The whole area was Syria-Palestine since 500 BC. The Jews have a remarkable story but they were never the only people who lived there and their kingdom was by no means grand. David was a bandit king on the trade route between Egypt and Mesopotamia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "For thousands of years..."
> 
> And how many more thousands of years it will take until
> at least any significant majority of so-called '_the Palestinians'_
> actually learn to pronounce '_P-alestine_' or understand what that means?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like you have belittled the Palestinians since you first sought sanctuary in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People you falsely call "the Palestinians"
> and people like me came from the same countries.
> 
> However unlike those whom you call "the Palestinians",
> people like me can actually pronounce "P-alestine"...without having to learn a foreign language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the early 1950s there were a lot of Palestinians working in Arabia.. Some went to my church and some went to the Catholic Mass. The big lie is that there were no Palestinians until 1964. The Zionists  also claimed Palestine was a land without people but there were 500,000 Muslims and 150,000 Christians living there with 59,000 Arab Jews before the European refugees arrived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there were Palestinians back then,
> before pan-Arabists  appropriated the term, "Palestinian" meant "Jewish" back then...
> 
> Btw, not "Arab Jews" but _Musta'arvim_,
> because for Arabs we were never "clean" enough to be called 'Arabs'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know Your History: Even the Term "Free Palestine" Was Co-opted From the Jews
> 
> 
> "Free, free Palestine!"These are the words shouted out by Israel haters worldwide, more often than not an expression of their wish for the destruction of the state of Israel. But did you know the first use of the words "Free Palestine" were for the exact opposite objective?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israellycool.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our Palestinian houseboy was not a Jew. Nor were the guys who ran the commissary or the post office.
> 
> They were considered Arab Jews because they shared the culture and spoke Arabic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That anecdote was supposed to refute anything I've said?
> 
> Now the pan-Arab supremacists call us "Arab Jews" to heal their hurt egos,
> then they called us "Musta'areb" to distinguish us from the rest as not "Arab enough".
Click to expand...


Jews spoke Arabic in Yemen, Iran, Iraq, Bahrain, Libya, Morocco, Tunisia and Egypt.. They were NOT Europeans.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

surada said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's *Palestine*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a province of Syria according to Herodotus .. and mentioned by Shakespeare and Chaucer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you admit the 'palestinians' are Syrians, after the numerous times that has been pointed out here, and they aren't 'refugees', they're just squatters who don't want to  go back where they came from. They make too good a living via gangsterism and terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Squatters? The Palestinians have been there for thousands of years. The whole area was Syria-Palestine since 500 BC. The Jews have a remarkable story but they were never the only people who lived there and their kingdom was by no means grand. David was a bandit king on the trade route between Egypt and Mesopotamia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "For thousands of years..."
> 
> And how many more thousands of years it will take until
> at least any significant majority of so-called '_the Palestinians'_
> actually learn to pronounce '_P-alestine_' or understand what that means?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like you have belittled the Palestinians since you first sought sanctuary in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People you falsely call "the Palestinians"
> and people like me came from the same countries.
> 
> However unlike those whom you call "the Palestinians",
> people like me can actually pronounce "P-alestine"...without having to learn a foreign language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the early 1950s there were a lot of Palestinians working in Arabia.. Some went to my church and some went to the Catholic Mass. The big lie is that there were no Palestinians until 1964. The Zionists  also claimed Palestine was a land without people but there were 500,000 Muslims and 150,000 Christians living there with 59,000 Arab Jews before the European refugees arrived.
Click to expand...

The actual big lie is that you have ever gone to any church.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

rylah said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's *Palestine*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a province of Syria according to Herodotus .. and mentioned by Shakespeare and Chaucer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you admit the 'palestinians' are Syrians, after the numerous times that has been pointed out here, and they aren't 'refugees', they're just squatters who don't want to  go back where they came from. They make too good a living via gangsterism and terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Squatters? The Palestinians have been there for thousands of years. The whole area was Syria-Palestine since 500 BC. The Jews have a remarkable story but they were never the only people who lived there and their kingdom was by no means grand. David was a bandit king on the trade route between Egypt and Mesopotamia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "For thousands of years..."
> 
> And how many more thousands of years it will take until
> at least any significant majority of so-called '_the Palestinians'_
> actually learn to pronounce '_P-alestine_' or understand what that means?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like you have belittled the Palestinians since you first sought sanctuary in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People you falsely call "the Palestinians"
> and people like me came from the same countries.
> 
> However unlike those whom you call "the Palestinians",
> people like me can actually pronounce "P-alestine"...without having to learn a foreign language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the early 1950s there were a lot of Palestinians working in Arabia.. Some went to my church and some went to the Catholic Mass. The big lie is that there were no Palestinians until 1964. The Zionists  also claimed Palestine was a land without people but there were 500,000 Muslims and 150,000 Christians living there with 59,000 Arab Jews before the European refugees arrived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there were Palestinians back then,
> before pan-Arabists  appropriated the term, "Palestinian" meant "Jewish" back then...
> 
> Btw, not "Arab Jews" but _Musta'arvim_,
> because for Arabs we were never "clean" enough to be called 'Arabs'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know Your History: Even the Term "Free Palestine" Was Co-opted From the Jews
> 
> 
> "Free, free Palestine!"These are the words shouted out by Israel haters worldwide, more often than not an expression of their wish for the destruction of the state of Israel. But did you know the first use of the words "Free Palestine" were for the exact opposite objective?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israellycool.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our Palestinian houseboy was not a Jew. Nor were the guys who ran the commissary or the post office.
> 
> They were considered Arab Jews because they shared the culture and spoke Arabic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That anecdote was supposed to refute anything I've said?
> 
> Now the pan-Arab supremacists call us "Arab Jews" to heal their hurt egos,
> then they called us "Musta'areb" to distinguish us from the rest as not "Arab enough".
Click to expand...

one time, the creature posted Abdullah's  letter to America from the late 40s  and then in the next breath, it claimed that it's precious Palestinian identity existed before that time despite the fact that such imaginary people were not mentioned even ONCE by Abdullah.


----------



## daveman

GLASNOST said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was necessary to eliminate the "lebensraum" Nazis from within the German population in order to achieve peace during WW II and if it is necessary to eliminate the "lebensraum" Nazi-Zionists within the Jewish population to achieve peace today then it has to be done.  *Simple as that. *Anyone with a brain can understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your heartthrob committed suicide.  He was a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitler was a Nazi just like the Zionists. They must all be removed in order to achieve peace in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And since you're not out bombing synagogues, you're a coward, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the structures. It's the Nazi-Zionists within them that must be weeded out and eliminated so that the Jews, the Moslems, and the Christians can live in peace.
> 
> View attachment 468239
Click to expand...

You're retarded.


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> The royal Tenenbaums from "back east"?


https://www.wsupress.wayne.edu/sites/default/files/Pagesfrom9780814338070-epdf.pdf

"Present in America since 1654, Jews sided more heavily with the rebellious colonies during the revolution for independence, receiving full citizenship by the end of the eighteenth century and sharing in the economic expansion and industrialization of the nineteenth (Hertzberg; Diner; Diner and Grunberger). 

"Unlike Europe, in America 'Jews could reside anywhere, they could own land, engage in retail trade and become artisans and craftsmen' (Farber 35)"

*I'm not too sure about what the Tenenbaum's contribution lately, but Jews largely built Hollywood a century ago.*


----------



## Quasar44

surada said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's *Palestine*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a province of Syria according to Herodotus .. and mentioned by Shakespeare and Chaucer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you admit the 'palestinians' are Syrians, after the numerous times that has been pointed out here, and they aren't 'refugees', they're just squatters who don't want to  go back where they came from. They make too good a living via gangsterism and terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Squatters? The Palestinians have been there for thousands of years. The whole area was Syria-Palestine since 500 BC. The Jews have a remarkable story but they were never the only people who lived there and their kingdom was by no means grand. David was a bandit king on the trade route between Egypt and Mesopotamia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "For thousands of years..."
> 
> And how many more thousands of years it will take until
> at least any significant majority of so-called '_the Palestinians'_
> actually learn to pronounce '_P-alestine_' or understand what that means?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like you have belittled the Palestinians since you first sought sanctuary in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People you falsely call "the Palestinians"
> and people like me came from the same countries.
> 
> However unlike those whom you call "the Palestinians",
> people like me can actually pronounce "P-alestine"...without having to learn a foreign language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the early 1950s there were a lot of Palestinians working in Arabia.. Some went to my church and some went to the Catholic Mass. The big lie is that there were no Palestinians until 1964. The Zionists  also claimed Palestine was a land without people but there were 500,000 Muslims and 150,000 Christians living there with 59,000 Arab Jews before the European refugees arrived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there were Palestinians back then,
> before pan-Arabists  appropriated the term, "Palestinian" meant "Jewish" back then...
> 
> Btw, not "Arab Jews" but _Musta'arvim_,
> because for Arabs we were never "clean" enough to be called 'Arabs'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know Your History: Even the Term "Free Palestine" Was Co-opted From the Jews
> 
> 
> "Free, free Palestine!"These are the words shouted out by Israel haters worldwide, more often than not an expression of their wish for the destruction of the state of Israel. But did you know the first use of the words "Free Palestine" were for the exact opposite objective?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israellycool.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our Palestinian houseboy was not a Jew. Nor were the guys who ran the commissary or the post office.
> 
> They were considered Arab Jews because they shared the culture and spoke Arabic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That anecdote was supposed to refute anything I've said?
> 
> Now the pan-Arab supremacists call us "Arab Jews" to heal their hurt egos,
> then they called us "Musta'areb" to distinguish us from the rest as not "Arab enough".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews spoke Arabic in Yemen, Iran, Iraq, Bahrain, Libya, Morocco, Tunisia and Egypt.. They were NOT Europeans.
Click to expand...

 Shooting young boys in the knees is not something I support 
 They can use tear gas or other means 
 Since they have zero medical help - these young boys will only limp the rest of their lives . They can’t even play sports ever again. 
 It’s just wrong


----------



## Indeependent

Quasar44 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's *Palestine*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a province of Syria according to Herodotus .. and mentioned by Shakespeare and Chaucer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you admit the 'palestinians' are Syrians, after the numerous times that has been pointed out here, and they aren't 'refugees', they're just squatters who don't want to  go back where they came from. They make too good a living via gangsterism and terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Squatters? The Palestinians have been there for thousands of years. The whole area was Syria-Palestine since 500 BC. The Jews have a remarkable story but they were never the only people who lived there and their kingdom was by no means grand. David was a bandit king on the trade route between Egypt and Mesopotamia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "For thousands of years..."
> 
> And how many more thousands of years it will take until
> at least any significant majority of so-called '_the Palestinians'_
> actually learn to pronounce '_P-alestine_' or understand what that means?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like you have belittled the Palestinians since you first sought sanctuary in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People you falsely call "the Palestinians"
> and people like me came from the same countries.
> 
> However unlike those whom you call "the Palestinians",
> people like me can actually pronounce "P-alestine"...without having to learn a foreign language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the early 1950s there were a lot of Palestinians working in Arabia.. Some went to my church and some went to the Catholic Mass. The big lie is that there were no Palestinians until 1964. The Zionists  also claimed Palestine was a land without people but there were 500,000 Muslims and 150,000 Christians living there with 59,000 Arab Jews before the European refugees arrived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there were Palestinians back then,
> before pan-Arabists  appropriated the term, "Palestinian" meant "Jewish" back then...
> 
> Btw, not "Arab Jews" but _Musta'arvim_,
> because for Arabs we were never "clean" enough to be called 'Arabs'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know Your History: Even the Term "Free Palestine" Was Co-opted From the Jews
> 
> 
> "Free, free Palestine!"These are the words shouted out by Israel haters worldwide, more often than not an expression of their wish for the destruction of the state of Israel. But did you know the first use of the words "Free Palestine" were for the exact opposite objective?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israellycool.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our Palestinian houseboy was not a Jew. Nor were the guys who ran the commissary or the post office.
> 
> They were considered Arab Jews because they shared the culture and spoke Arabic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That anecdote was supposed to refute anything I've said?
> 
> Now the pan-Arab supremacists call us "Arab Jews" to heal their hurt egos,
> then they called us "Musta'areb" to distinguish us from the rest as not "Arab enough".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews spoke Arabic in Yemen, Iran, Iraq, Bahrain, Libya, Morocco, Tunisia and Egypt.. They were NOT Europeans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shooting young boys in the knees is not something I support
> They can use tear gas or other means
> Since they have zero medical help - these young boys will only limp the rest of their lives . They can’t even play sports ever again.
> It’s just wrong
Click to expand...

Those "young boys" would shoot you dead in a heartbeat.


----------



## GLASNOST

daveman said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was necessary to eliminate the "lebensraum" Nazis from within the German population in order to achieve peace during WW II and if it is necessary to eliminate the "lebensraum" Nazi-Zionists within the Jewish population to achieve peace today then it has to be done.  *Simple as that. *Anyone with a brain can understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your heartthrob committed suicide.  He was a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitler was a Nazi just like the Zionists. They must all be removed in order to achieve peace in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And since you're not out bombing synagogues, you're a coward, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the structures. It's the Nazi-Zionists within them that must be weeded out and eliminated so that the Jews, the Moslems, and the Christians can live in peace.
> 
> View attachment 468239
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're retarded.
Click to expand...

It ought to be clear that Nazism must be stamped out whenever and wherever it is found. We succeeded in eliminating the Nazis in Germany and now it is time to eliminate the Nazis in Israel. If you cannot understand a simple notion like that then I don't know what to call you. Retarded? Yes, maybe.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> The royal Tenenbaums from "back east"?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.wsupress.wayne.edu/sites/default/files/Pagesfrom9780814338070-epdf.pdf
> 
> "Present in America since 1654, Jews sided more heavily with the rebellious colonies during the revolution for independence, receiving full citizenship by the end of the eighteenth century and sharing in the economic expansion and industrialization of the nineteenth (Hertzberg; Diner; Diner and Grunberger).
> 
> "Unlike Europe, in America 'Jews could reside anywhere, they could own land, engage in retail trade and become artisans and craftsmen' (Farber 35)"
> 
> *I'm not too sure about what the Tenenbaum's contribution lately, but Jews largely built Hollywood a century ago.*
Click to expand...

I've said it before and I'll say it again .... some of Hitler's delusions were not fundamentally delusional.


----------



## Quasar44

Palestinians are from Saudi Arabia and must return


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

GLASNOST said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was necessary to eliminate the "lebensraum" Nazis from within the German population in order to achieve peace during WW II and if it is necessary to eliminate the "lebensraum" Nazi-Zionists within the Jewish population to achieve peace today then it has to be done.  *Simple as that. *Anyone with a brain can understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your heartthrob committed suicide.  He was a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitler was a Nazi just like the Zionists. They must all be removed in order to achieve peace in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And since you're not out bombing synagogues, you're a coward, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the structures. It's the Nazi-Zionists within them that must be weeded out and eliminated so that the Jews, the Moslems, and the Christians can live in peace.
> 
> View attachment 468239
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ought to be clear that Nazism must be stamped out whenever and wherever it is found. We succeeded in eliminating the Nazis in Germany and now it is time to eliminate the Nazis in Israel. If you cannot understand a simple notion like that then I don't know what to call you. Retarded? Yes, maybe.
> 
> View attachment 469073
Click to expand...


Jewish guy still banging your ex?


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Because Muslim armies have been big losers for more than 100 years now.
> Muslim civilians _are_ good at killing women and infidels.


Not as good as Americans.
How much money are you making from their murders?




The United States Military: Some Recent Examples of Their War Crimes


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because Muslim armies have been big losers for more than 100 years now.
> Muslim civilians _are_ good at killing women and infidels.
> 
> 
> 
> Not as good as Americans.
> How much money are you making from their murders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The United States Military: Some Recent Examples of Their War Crimes
Click to expand...


Are you sad when terrorists are killed?


----------



## José

I am sad when I see americans like georgephillip and PF Tinmore, who support the peaceful dismantlement of the jewish racial dictatorship, contemplating  the horrible scenes of 9/11.

But I am glad when I see super patriotic american clowns like toddsterpatriot, taz, dogmaphobe, daveman, uncensored, etc... who support the murder of Palestinians, crying over 9/11.


----------



## José

I know it's a bit contradictory but this is how I feel.

The same event evokes in me two completely different reactions depending on who is crying.

Happiness towards racist Jews and super patriotic american clowns and commiseration towards Phillip and Tinmore.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

José said:


> I am sad when I see americans like georgephillip and PF Tinmore, who support the peaceful dismantlement of the jewish racial dictatorship, contemplating  the horrible scenes of 9/11.
> 
> But I am glad when I see super patriotic american clowns like toddsterpatriot, taz, dogmaphobe, daveman, uncensored, etc... who support the murder of Palestinians, crying over 9/11.



Sandy vag?


----------



## daveman

GLASNOST said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was necessary to eliminate the "lebensraum" Nazis from within the German population in order to achieve peace during WW II and if it is necessary to eliminate the "lebensraum" Nazi-Zionists within the Jewish population to achieve peace today then it has to be done.  *Simple as that. *Anyone with a brain can understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your heartthrob committed suicide.  He was a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitler was a Nazi just like the Zionists. They must all be removed in order to achieve peace in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And since you're not out bombing synagogues, you're a coward, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the structures. It's the Nazi-Zionists within them that must be weeded out and eliminated so that the Jews, the Moslems, and the Christians can live in peace.
> 
> View attachment 468239
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It ought to be clear that Nazism must be stamped out whenever and wherever it is found. We succeeded in eliminating the Nazis in Germany and now it is time to eliminate the Nazis in Israel. If you cannot understand a simple notion like that then I don't know what to call you. Retarded? Yes, maybe.
> 
> View attachment 469073
Click to expand...

You Jew-hating retards are so gullible.


----------



## daveman

José said:


> I am sad when I see americans like georgephillip and PF Tinmore, who support the peaceful dismantlement of the jewish racial dictatorship, contemplating  the horrible scenes of 9/11.
> 
> But I am glad when I see super patriotic american clowns like toddsterpatriot, taz, dogmaphobe, daveman, uncensored, etc... who support the murder of Palestinians, crying over 9/11.


Nobody gives a shit.


----------



## surada

Dogmaphobe said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's *Palestine*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a province of Syria according to Herodotus .. and mentioned by Shakespeare and Chaucer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you admit the 'palestinians' are Syrians, after the numerous times that has been pointed out here, and they aren't 'refugees', they're just squatters who don't want to  go back where they came from. They make too good a living via gangsterism and terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Squatters? The Palestinians have been there for thousands of years. The whole area was Syria-Palestine since 500 BC. The Jews have a remarkable story but they were never the only people who lived there and their kingdom was by no means grand. David was a bandit king on the trade route between Egypt and Mesopotamia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "For thousands of years..."
> 
> And how many more thousands of years it will take until
> at least any significant majority of so-called '_the Palestinians'_
> actually learn to pronounce '_P-alestine_' or understand what that means?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like you have belittled the Palestinians since you first sought sanctuary in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People you falsely call "the Palestinians"
> and people like me came from the same countries.
> 
> However unlike those whom you call "the Palestinians",
> people like me can actually pronounce "P-alestine"...without having to learn a foreign language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the early 1950s there were a lot of Palestinians working in Arabia.. Some went to my church and some went to the Catholic Mass. The big lie is that there were no Palestinians until 1964. The Zionists  also claimed Palestine was a land without people but there were 500,000 Muslims and 150,000 Christians living there with 59,000 Arab Jews before the European refugees arrived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there were Palestinians back then,
> before pan-Arabists  appropriated the term, "Palestinian" meant "Jewish" back then...
> 
> Btw, not "Arab Jews" but _Musta'arvim_,
> because for Arabs we were never "clean" enough to be called 'Arabs'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know Your History: Even the Term "Free Palestine" Was Co-opted From the Jews
> 
> 
> "Free, free Palestine!"These are the words shouted out by Israel haters worldwide, more often than not an expression of their wish for the destruction of the state of Israel. But did you know the first use of the words "Free Palestine" were for the exact opposite objective?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israellycool.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our Palestinian houseboy was not a Jew. Nor were the guys who ran the commissary or the post office.
> 
> They were considered Arab Jews because they shared the culture and spoke Arabic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That anecdote was supposed to refute anything I've said?
> 
> Now the pan-Arab supremacists call us "Arab Jews" to heal their hurt egos,
> then they called us "Musta'areb" to distinguish us from the rest as not "Arab enough".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one time, the creature posted Abdullah's  letter to America from the late 40s  and then in the next breath, it claimed that it's precious Palestinian identity existed before that time despite the fact that such imaginary people were not mentioned even ONCE by Abdullah.
Click to expand...


Oh , the king of Jordan was from Saudi Arabia.. He hired Yemini Jews for his body guards. These were known as Habbani .. warrior Jews.


----------



## surada

Dogmaphobe said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's *Palestine*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a province of Syria according to Herodotus .. and mentioned by Shakespeare and Chaucer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you admit the 'palestinians' are Syrians, after the numerous times that has been pointed out here, and they aren't 'refugees', they're just squatters who don't want to  go back where they came from. They make too good a living via gangsterism and terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Squatters? The Palestinians have been there for thousands of years. The whole area was Syria-Palestine since 500 BC. The Jews have a remarkable story but they were never the only people who lived there and their kingdom was by no means grand. David was a bandit king on the trade route between Egypt and Mesopotamia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "For thousands of years..."
> 
> And how many more thousands of years it will take until
> at least any significant majority of so-called '_the Palestinians'_
> actually learn to pronounce '_P-alestine_' or understand what that means?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like you have belittled the Palestinians since you first sought sanctuary in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People you falsely call "the Palestinians"
> and people like me came from the same countries.
> 
> However unlike those whom you call "the Palestinians",
> people like me can actually pronounce "P-alestine"...without having to learn a foreign language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the early 1950s there were a lot of Palestinians working in Arabia.. Some went to my church and some went to the Catholic Mass. The big lie is that there were no Palestinians until 1964. The Zionists  also claimed Palestine was a land without people but there were 500,000 Muslims and 150,000 Christians living there with 59,000 Arab Jews before the European refugees arrived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The actual big lie is that you have ever gone to any church.
Click to expand...


I'm not a follower of Scofield if that's what you mean. I never missed Sunday School an Church but it was before the heresy really caught on.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Love those fake maps. Why would you claim Ottoman land used to belong to "Palestinians"?
> Is it because you're dishonest, or because you're stupid?







Legalizing Dispossession


----------



## georgephillip

Indeependent said:


> Try the Philippines, for one.







You first.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love those fake maps. Why would you claim Ottoman land used to belong to "Palestinians"?
> Is it because you're dishonest, or because you're stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legalizing Dispossession
Click to expand...


Yeah, the Arabs really fucked that up, eh?


----------



## georgephillip

Indeependent said:


> All 4 of them.
> How about those Arab Kings wanting to make deals with Israel?


How many of those Arab Kings ever declared war on Israel?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love those fake maps. Why would you claim Ottoman land used to belong to "Palestinians"?
> Is it because you're dishonest, or because you're stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legalizing Dispossession
Click to expand...


_Israel’s land laws and military orders have “legalized” the dispossession and expropriation of Palestinian land for decades. This brief offers a short history of the origins of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, followed by an examination of how government laws, plans, and actions in both Israel and the Occupied Palestinian Territory have allowed Israel to seize Palestinian land. _

There was no Palestinian land.


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool story. So how is their nation working out for them? Don't have one you say? Shocker!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UN panel votes 163-5 in support of Palestinian state and end of occupation but is that the best solution - Labour Heartlands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians had always lived there.. They didn't immigrate from Europe or Russia. Palestine has been  known as a province of Syria since as far back as 500 BC.
> Love those fake maps. Why would you claim Ottoman land used to belong to "Palestinians"?
> Is it because you're dishonest, or because you're stupid?
Click to expand...


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love those fake maps. Why would you claim Ottoman land used to belong to "Palestinians"?
> Is it because you're dishonest, or because you're stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legalizing Dispossession
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Israel’s land laws and military orders have “legalized” the dispossession and expropriation of Palestinian land for decades. This brief offers a short history of the origins of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, followed by an examination of how government laws, plans, and actions in both Israel and the Occupied Palestinian Territory have allowed Israel to seize Palestinian land. _
> 
> There was no Palestinian land.
Click to expand...


Sure, that's why the Zionists destroyed over 300 Arab villages.


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> LMAO....like 50 of them


Open borders?



British Labour MP tweet proposed to relocate Israel to US


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Then why is the Pali population exploding? You have never answered this question. Raised poorly eh?


Why don't you define "exploding?"


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love those fake maps. Why would you claim Ottoman land used to belong to "Palestinians"?
> Is it because you're dishonest, or because you're stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legalizing Dispossession
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Israel’s land laws and military orders have “legalized” the dispossession and expropriation of Palestinian land for decades. This brief offers a short history of the origins of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, followed by an examination of how government laws, plans, and actions in both Israel and the Occupied Palestinian Territory have allowed Israel to seize Palestinian land. _
> 
> There was no Palestinian land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, that's why the Zionists destroyed over 300 Arab villages.
Click to expand...


The Arab villages were in the nation of Palestine?  

I don't believe you.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO....like 50 of them
> 
> 
> 
> Open borders?
> View attachment 469433
> British Labour MP tweet proposed to relocate Israel to US
Click to expand...


Relocate "Palestine" into Syria. It's much closer.


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Don't you know anything? Live in the present. Every single mostly Muslim country is a Sharia Law shit hole. You should move there.


Clean up your own pig-shit holes first, Cracker.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you know anything? Live in the present. Every single mostly Muslim country is a Sharia Law shit hole. You should move there.
> 
> 
> 
> Clean up your own pig-shit holes first, Cracker.
Click to expand...

Lovely. Unlike Islamist shit you’re living in. Sharia Law worshipping loser.


----------



## daveman

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why is the Pali population exploding? You have never answered this question. Raised poorly eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you define "exploding?"
Click to expand...


----------



## Indeependent

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> All 4 of them.
> How about those Arab Kings wanting to make deals with Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> How many of those Arab Kings ever declared war on Israel?
Click to expand...

Why would I care about the past?
I hear your welfare check is in the lobby mailbox.


----------



## Quasar44

José said:


> I know it's a bit contradictory but this is how I feel.
> 
> The same event evokes in me two completely different reactions depending on who is crying.
> 
> Happiness towards racist Jews and super patriotic american clowns and commiseration towards Phillip and Tinmore.


Did you just insinuate that Jews are behind 9-11 ??


----------



## Quasar44

I actually like Latinos but I don’t know about Jose ??


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love those fake maps. Why would you claim Ottoman land used to belong to "Palestinians"?
> Is it because you're dishonest, or because you're stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legalizing Dispossession
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Israel’s land laws and military orders have “legalized” the dispossession and expropriation of Palestinian land for decades. This brief offers a short history of the origins of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, followed by an examination of how government laws, plans, and actions in both Israel and the Occupied Palestinian Territory have allowed Israel to seize Palestinian land. _
> 
> There was no Palestinian land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, that's why the Zionists destroyed over 300 Arab villages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arab villages were in the nation of Palestine?
> 
> I don't believe you.
Click to expand...


Oh please, Italy and Germany weren't nations either. For most of its history Israel wasn't a nation... They were ruled by Egyptians, Syrians, Babylonians, Greeks, Romans and Turks.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love those fake maps. Why would you claim Ottoman land used to belong to "Palestinians"?
> Is it because you're dishonest, or because you're stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legalizing Dispossession
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Israel’s land laws and military orders have “legalized” the dispossession and expropriation of Palestinian land for decades. This brief offers a short history of the origins of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, followed by an examination of how government laws, plans, and actions in both Israel and the Occupied Palestinian Territory have allowed Israel to seize Palestinian land. _
> 
> There was no Palestinian land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, that's why the Zionists destroyed over 300 Arab villages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arab villages were in the nation of Palestine?
> 
> I don't believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please, Italy and Germany weren't nations either. For most of its history Israel wasn't a nation... They were ruled by Egyptians, Syrians, Babylonians, Greeks, Romans and Turks.
Click to expand...


*Oh please, Italy and Germany weren't nations either.*

Thanks for admitting that Palestine wasn't a nation, so there was no Palestinian land.
It couldn't have been easy for you.


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love those fake maps. Why would you claim Ottoman land used to belong to "Palestinians"?
> Is it because you're dishonest, or because you're stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legalizing Dispossession
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Israel’s land laws and military orders have “legalized” the dispossession and expropriation of Palestinian land for decades. This brief offers a short history of the origins of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, followed by an examination of how government laws, plans, and actions in both Israel and the Occupied Palestinian Territory have allowed Israel to seize Palestinian land. _
> 
> There was no Palestinian land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, that's why the Zionists destroyed over 300 Arab villages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arab villages were in the nation of Palestine?
> 
> I don't believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please, Italy and Germany weren't nations either. For most of its history Israel wasn't a nation... They were ruled by Egyptians, Syrians, Babylonians, Greeks, Romans and Turks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Oh please, Italy and Germany weren't nations either.*
> 
> Thanks for admitting that Palestine wasn't a nation, so there was no Palestinian land.
> It couldn't have been easy for you.
Click to expand...


Italy and Germany weren't nations.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love those fake maps. Why would you claim Ottoman land used to belong to "Palestinians"?
> Is it because you're dishonest, or because you're stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legalizing Dispossession
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Israel’s land laws and military orders have “legalized” the dispossession and expropriation of Palestinian land for decades. This brief offers a short history of the origins of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, followed by an examination of how government laws, plans, and actions in both Israel and the Occupied Palestinian Territory have allowed Israel to seize Palestinian land. _
> 
> There was no Palestinian land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, that's why the Zionists destroyed over 300 Arab villages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arab villages were in the nation of Palestine?
> 
> I don't believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please, Italy and Germany weren't nations either. For most of its history Israel wasn't a nation... They were ruled by Egyptians, Syrians, Babylonians, Greeks, Romans and Turks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Oh please, Italy and Germany weren't nations either.*
> 
> Thanks for admitting that Palestine wasn't a nation, so there was no Palestinian land.
> It couldn't have been easy for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Italy and Germany weren't nations.
Click to expand...


What does that have to do with the loser Arabs?


----------



## GLASNOST

daveman said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> It ought to be clear that Nazism must be stamped out whenever and wherever it is found. We succeeded in eliminating the Nazis in Germany and now it is time to eliminate the Nazis in Israel. .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Jew-hating retards are so gullible.
Click to expand...

 *Mental asylums and prisons are filled with people who think like you*._ _


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> All 4 of them.
> How about those Arab Kings wanting to make deals with Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> How many of those Arab Kings ever declared war on Israel?
Click to expand...

Uhhhhh, you'll need to give him some time for that one.


----------



## DudleySmith

surada said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's *Palestine*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a province of Syria according to Herodotus .. and mentioned by Shakespeare and Chaucer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you admit the 'palestinians' are Syrians, after the numerous times that has been pointed out here, and they aren't 'refugees', they're just squatters who don't want to  go back where they came from. They make too good a living via gangsterism and terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Squatters? The Palestinians have been there for thousands of years. The whole area was Syria-Palestine since 500 BC. The Jews have a remarkable story but they were never the only people who lived there and their kingdom was by no means grand. David was a bandit king on the trade route between Egypt and Mesopotamia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "For thousands of years..."
> 
> And how many more thousands of years it will take until
> at least any significant majority of so-called '_the Palestinians'_
> actually learn to pronounce '_P-alestine_' or understand what that means?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like you have belittled the Palestinians since you first sought sanctuary in Palestine.
Click to expand...


Rubbish. The Labor Zionists bent over backwards trying to get them organized and promoting skilled labor training programs among Arabs; they rejected anything that smacked of progress and progressive social planning and instead some 90% of them joined the 1936 uprising. people like you are just liars and spreading bullshit.


----------



## GLASNOST

DudleySmith said:


> Rubbish. The Labor Zionists bent over backwards trying to get them organized and promoting skilled labor training programs among Arabs; they rejected anything that smacked of progress and progressive social planning and instead some 90% of them joined the 1936 uprising.


Aw, ain't that nice, looking out for the best interests of the Palestinian population. Yes and the Zionists also made a sworn promise that they would quit jailing and shooting the Palestinians if they would just stop resisting the destruction of their homes and the theft of their land. _"Terrific race the Jews. Terrific!"_



DudleySmith said:


> people like you are just liars and spreading bullshit.


People like you are just liars and spreading bullshit.


----------



## DudleySmith

GLASNOST said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rubbish. The Labor Zionists bent over backwards trying to get them organized and promoting skilled labor training programs among Arabs; they rejected anything that smacked of progress and progressive social planning and instead some 90% of them joined the 1936 uprising.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, ain't that nice, looking out for the best interests of the Palestinian population. Yes and the Zionists also made a sworn promise that they would quit jailing and shooting the Palestinians if they would just stop resisting the destruction of their homes and the theft of their land. _"Terrific race the Jews. Terrific!"_
Click to expand...


Screw your pet animals; if Jews as a group weren't so stupid they would all be gone by now and the world would be a better place. Most of the animals would have been killed by Assad by now. So far your idiot crap isn't selling well, except to the deranged commie you keep snuggling up to.


----------



## surada

DudleySmith said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's *Palestine*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a province of Syria according to Herodotus .. and mentioned by Shakespeare and Chaucer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you admit the 'palestinians' are Syrians, after the numerous times that has been pointed out here, and they aren't 'refugees', they're just squatters who don't want to  go back where they came from. They make too good a living via gangsterism and terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Squatters? The Palestinians have been there for thousands of years. The whole area was Syria-Palestine since 500 BC. The Jews have a remarkable story but they were never the only people who lived there and their kingdom was by no means grand. David was a bandit king on the trade route between Egypt and Mesopotamia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "For thousands of years..."
> 
> And how many more thousands of years it will take until
> at least any significant majority of so-called '_the Palestinians'_
> actually learn to pronounce '_P-alestine_' or understand what that means?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like you have belittled the Palestinians since you first sought sanctuary in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubbish. The Labor Zionists bent over backwards trying to get them organized and promoting skilled labor training programs among Arabs; they rejected anything that smacked of progress and progressive social planning and instead some 90% of them joined the 1936 uprising. people like you are just liars and spreading bullshit.
Click to expand...


What you are saying is that the Arabs rejected progressive social planning so they deserved what was done to them??

In the mid 1920s the various socialist factions were  demonstrating against each other .. The Palestinians had never heard of Lenin an Marx so they were fairly confused by events.


----------



## GLASNOST

DudleySmith said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rubbish. The Labor Zionists bent over backwards trying to get them organized and promoting skilled labor training programs among Arabs; they rejected anything that smacked of progress and progressive social planning and instead some 90% of them joined the 1936 uprising.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, ain't that nice, looking out for the best interests of the Palestinian population. Yes and the Zionists also made a sworn promise that they would quit jailing and shooting the Palestinians if they would just stop resisting the destruction of their homes and the theft of their land. _"Terrific race the Jews. Terrific!"_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Screw your pet animals; if Jews as a group weren't so stupid they would all be gone by now and the world would be a better place. Most of the animals would have been killed by Assad by now. So far your idiot crap isn't selling well, except to the deranged commie you keep snuggling up to.
Click to expand...

You have no idea what you just said.


----------



## georgephillip

surada said:


> US is immune from war crimes. Bush passed the Bomb the Hague Convention right before he invaded Iraq.


Short of invading The Hague, not much US can do to thwart ICC probe of Israel




Why Are We Above International Law?

Until the corporate press in the US does a better job of revealing Israel's human rights violations, any politician trying to hold the Jewish state to the same standards as Iran or Venezuela would soon be voted out of office.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> US is immune from war crimes. Bush passed the Bomb the Hague Convention right before he invaded Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> Short of invading The Hague, not much US can do to thwart ICC probe of Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Are We Above International Law?
> 
> Until the corporate press in the US does a better job of revealing Israel's human rights violations, any politician trying to hold the Jewish state to the same standards as Iran or Venezuela would soon be voted out of office.
Click to expand...


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> You seem like a good fellow and I don’t want to argue any more


I agree.
We will never find any common ground without knowing when to agree to disagree.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


>


Oh, how I loathe that man!


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> Why do some people find that so difficult to understand?


*US citizens have their own creation myth which they are subjected to very early in life and most Americans swallow the lies hook. line, and sinker:*

The Myth of American Exceptionalism

"Although the United States possesses certain unique qualities — from high levels of religiosity to a political culture that privileges individual freedom — *the conduct of U.S. foreign policy has been determined primarily by its relative power and by the inherently competitive nature of international politics. *

"By focusing on their supposedly exceptional qualities, Americans blind themselves to the ways that they are a lot like everyone else."


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> It's a ball of wax. The French fought against the Nazi occupation of France as well as the Japanese occupation of Indochina.


A ball of wax held together by white supremacy, capitalism, and imperialism. 

The French were trying to liberate their homeland from the ultimate white supremacists while attempting to hold onto their colonies in Indochina. 

The US relied on non-White patriots in Vietnam and Korea to defeat Japan during WWII then promptly occupied portions of both countries after Japan surrendered. 




I wonder if those occupations would have happened if Russia had obtained nuclear weapons at the same time as the US did?

Truman Doctrine | Do You Know The Important Details? (Simply APUSH)


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> His misuse of logic shows.


I get the impression Netanyahu is infinitely more intelligent and far better educated than Trump but is at least as fundamentally corrupt. Hopefully, they both die in prison?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a ball of wax. The French fought against the Nazi occupation of France as well as the Japanese occupation of Indochina.
> 
> 
> 
> A ball of wax held together by white supremacy, capitalism, and imperialism.
> 
> The French were trying to liberate their homeland from the ultimate white supremacists while attempting to hold onto their colonies in Indochina.
> 
> The US relied on non-White patriots in Vietnam and Korea to defeat Japan during WWII then promptly occupied portions of both countries after Japan surrendered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if those occupations would have happened if Russia had obtained nuclear weapons at the same time as the US did?
> 
> Truman Doctrine | Do You Know The Important Details? (Simply APUSH)
Click to expand...

*
The US relied on non-White patriots in Vietnam and Korea to defeat Japan during WWII then promptly occupied portions of both countries after Japan surrendered. *

Darn US, resisting your Commie heroes.


----------



## Indeependent

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> His misuse of logic shows.
> 
> 
> 
> I get the impression Netanyahu is infinitely more intelligent and far better educated than Trump but is at least as fundamentally corrupt. Hopefully, they both die in prison?
Click to expand...

Please list for us all of the successful nations on earth led by non-Whites,


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> Whites were in charge and then turned power over to Blacks who took no time in fucking the whole place up. Now it's a no-go zone. Sort of like those stinky arab countries are also no-go zones for normal people.


What year did white supremacist rule end in South Africa?




South Africa - Gross domestic product (GDP) per capita 2025 | Statista


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> The US doesn't recognize the International Court in the Hague. They prefer dropping MOABs on arabs in rat holes. That was really fun!


How's that working out for the heroic US investor?




Crime and no punishment for the Iraq War


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> I love that sign, I'd eat there for sure.


*I'm not surprised, and I think I might join you.*




Jewish café owner in S.F. faces protests for being a ‘Zionist gentrifier’ – J.

"Manny Yekutiel opened his eponymous establishment in November, calling the Middle Eastern café a 'civic social gathering space.' 

"At the time, he told J. that he was *'not presuming to invent the concept of coffee, food, beer and wine combined with politics and activism. People have been doing this for a very long time.”*

"The doors opened on election night, Nov. 6, and more than 500 people came to watch and discuss the results. 

"Since then, Manny’s has earned praise for hosting talks with speakers on issues ranging from *Black Lives Matter* to urban sustainability."


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> What do you think?


Your ignorance is truly Trump-like.


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites were in charge and then turned power over to Blacks who took no time in fucking the whole place up. Now it's a no-go zone. Sort of like those stinky arab countries are also no-go zones for normal people.
> 
> 
> 
> What year did white supremacist rule end in South Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa - Gross domestic product (GDP) per capita 2025 | Statista
Click to expand...

It's still a no-go zone, you camel humper.


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US doesn't recognize the International Court in the Hague. They prefer dropping MOABs on arabs in rat holes. That was really fun!
> 
> 
> 
> How's that working out for the heroic US investor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crime and no punishment for the Iraq War
Click to expand...

The stock markets in the US are soaring. What do arabs have besides magic carpets and camel shit?


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love that sign, I'd eat there for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm not surprised, and I think I might join you.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish café owner in S.F. faces protests for being a ‘Zionist gentrifier’ – J.
> 
> "Manny Yekutiel opened his eponymous establishment in November, calling the Middle Eastern café a 'civic social gathering space.'
> 
> "At the time, he told J. that he was *'not presuming to invent the concept of coffee, food, beer and wine combined with politics and activism. People have been doing this for a very long time.”*
> 
> "The doors opened on election night, Nov. 6, and more than 500 people came to watch and discuss the results.
> 
> "Since then, Manny’s has earned praise for hosting talks with speakers on issues ranging from *Black Lives Matter* to urban sustainability."
Click to expand...

You misspelled Black Lies Matter.


----------



## Indeependent

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites were in charge and then turned power over to Blacks who took no time in fucking the whole place up. Now it's a no-go zone. Sort of like those stinky arab countries are also no-go zones for normal people.
> 
> 
> 
> What year did white supremacist rule end in South Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa - Gross domestic product (GDP) per capita 2025 | Statista
Click to expand...

What year did Black achievement start in South Africa?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance is truly Trump-like.
Click to expand...


You can't help her or you can't think? Both?


----------



## daveman

GLASNOST said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> It ought to be clear that Nazism must be stamped out whenever and wherever it is found. We succeeded in eliminating the Nazis in Germany and now it is time to eliminate the Nazis in Israel. .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Jew-hating retards are so gullible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Mental asylums and prisons are filled with people who think like you*.__
> 
> View attachment 469522
Click to expand...

It's not me advocating genocide, you stupid piece of shit.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> A ball of wax held together by white supremacy, capitalism, and imperialism.


Well, yes but "white supremacy" isn't the prerequisite. The Japanese (not being white) did the same thing 



georgephillip said:


> The French were trying to liberate their homeland from the ultimate white supremacists while attempting to hold onto their colonies in Indochina.


Exactly. And they would have succeeded had Ho Chi Mihn not stepped in to liberate his people from French occupation and subsequently from the U.S. as well. 



georgephillip said:


> The US relied on non-White patriots in Vietnam and Korea to defeat Japan during WWII then promptly occupied portions of both countries after Japan surrendered.


That is inaccurate. It was France that relied upon the population of its colonies to help fight the Nazis and the Japanese ....... and *"The US promptly occupying Vietnam after Japan surrendered"* is definitely not true. 



georgephillip said:


> I wonder if those occupations would have happened if Russia had obtained nuclear weapons at the same time as the US did?


Not so much the Russians as the Japanese whose efforts (together with the aid of the Nazis) were on the brink of obtaining nuclear weapons. 

FOOTNOTE: A portion of the bomb(s) dropped on Hiroshima/Nagasaki were actually a gift from the Nazis to Japan but were intercepted when the Nazis (en route to Japan) surrendered to U.S. forces.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> I get the impression Netanyahu is infinitely more intelligent and far better educated than Trump ......


Hmmmm, I think you're right.



georgephillip said:


> Hopefully, they both die in prison?


That's not too much to ask, is it?


----------



## GLASNOST

Indeependent said:


> Please list for us all of the successful nations on earth led by non-Whites,


Is this your default admission that Israel is not a successful nation?


----------



## GLASNOST

daveman said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> It ought to be clear that Nazism must be stamped out whenever and wherever it is found. We succeeded in eliminating the Nazis in Germany and now it is time to eliminate the Nazis in Israel. .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Jew-hating retards are so gullible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Mental asylums and prisons are filled with people who think like you*.__
> 
> View attachment 469522
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not me advocating genocide, you stupid piece of shit.
Click to expand...

That is *exactly* what you are doing, you shitty piece of stupid.


----------



## daveman

GLASNOST said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> It ought to be clear that Nazism must be stamped out whenever and wherever it is found. We succeeded in eliminating the Nazis in Germany and now it is time to eliminate the Nazis in Israel. .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Jew-hating retards are so gullible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Mental asylums and prisons are filled with people who think like you*.__
> 
> View attachment 469522
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not me advocating genocide, you stupid piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is *exactly* what you are doing, you shitty piece of stupid.
Click to expand...

No, I'm not, you retard.  I'm not fucked in the head like you are.


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> US is immune from war crimes. Bush passed the Bomb the Hague Convention right before he invaded Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> Short of invading The Hague, not much US can do to thwart ICC probe of Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Are We Above International Law?
> 
> Until the corporate press in the US does a better job of revealing Israel's human rights violations, any politician trying to hold the Jewish state to the same standards as Iran or Venezuela would soon be voted out of office.
Click to expand...

Anti comments about T and his base 
Now I really hate your filthy guts !!


----------



## GLASNOST

daveman said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mental asylums and prisons are filled with people who think like you*.__
> 
> 
> 
> It's not me advocating genocide, you stupid piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is *exactly* what you are doing, you shitty piece of stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm not, you retard.  I'm not *fucked in the head* like you are.
Click to expand...

My oh my, you sure make a lot of personal insults and use bad language. Anyway, I don't know what you mean by *head fucking*. Maybe that's what you do for lack of championship?


----------



## Quasar44

Never mind ..George is a human cockroach


----------



## daveman

GLASNOST said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mental asylums and prisons are filled with people who think like you*.__
> 
> 
> 
> It's not me advocating genocide, you stupid piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is *exactly* what you are doing, you shitty piece of stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm not, you retard.  I'm not *fucked in the head* like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My oh my, you sure make a lot of personal insults and use bad language. Anyway, I don't know what you mean by *head fucking*. Maybe that's what you do for lack of championship?
> View attachment 469929
Click to expand...

You get to explain the dichotomy.  

Explain how Nazis killing Jews is a bad thing, and you wanting to kill Jews is a good thing.  

Hop to it, kid.


----------



## georgephillip

The Irish Ram said:


> There are a whole lot of Muslim nations that could take in the Palestinians.  Where would you suggest the Jews relocate  if the House of David belongs to the Muslims?







Relative Geographical Size of Israel Maps

Why should Palestinians whose families owned farms, businesses, and homes in Palestine for generations before Europeans Jews began their Zionist project relocate? 

The House of David is just as likely to be another example of Hebrew mythology, yet Jews alone, among all people on this planet, are supposedly entitled to land their alleged ancestors grazed their goats on.


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> Have you heard of this special Jewish assassination group
> They’re supposed to be the best in the world


Why would I care about special Jewish assassins?


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you heard of this special Jewish assassination group
> They’re supposed to be the best in the world
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I care about special Jewish assassins?
Click to expand...

You would be arrested in Israel for anti Semitism


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> It is an internationally accepted fact that this incident - *perpetrated by Zionist Jews* - is the first act of terrorism in history. The definition of terrorism was born on that day.


At the very least the King David hotel bombing proves the Jewish state was born from terror.




https://www.tabletmag.com/sections/israel-middle-east/articles/blowing-up-the-king-david-hotel


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a whole lot of Muslim nations that could take in the Palestinians.  Where would you suggest the Jews relocate  if the House of David belongs to the Muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relative Geographical Size of Israel Maps
> 
> Why should Palestinians whose families owned farms, businesses, and homes in Palestine for generations before Europeans Jews began their Zionist project relocate?
> 
> The House of David is just as likely to be another example of Hebrew mythology, yet Jews alone, among all people on this planet, are supposedly entitled to land their alleged ancestors grazed their goats on.
Click to expand...

*
Why should Palestinians whose families owned farms, businesses, and homes in Palestine  *

Why do you feel Ottoman farms, homes and land belonged to the Palestinians?


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> So many Europeans have such hate for Israel - it’s repulsive


*European media does a much better job of revealing the racist behavior of Israeli Jews, so it's only natural Europeans don't support the many abuses of human rights perpetuated by Zionists:*




Criticism of the Israeli government

"The government of Israel has been criticized for issues regarding Israeli settlements in the Palestinian territories, its treatment of Palestinians, the conduct of the Israeli Defense Forces in the Arab-Israeli conflict, and the blockade of the Gaza Strip,[8] with its impact on the economy of the Palestinian territories, the country's nuclear weapons arsenal,[9] and its targeted killings program."


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a whole lot of Muslim nations that could take in the Palestinians.  Where would you suggest the Jews relocate  if the House of David belongs to the Muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relative Geographical Size of Israel Maps
> 
> Why should Palestinians whose families owned farms, businesses, and homes in Palestine for generations before Europeans Jews began their Zionist project relocate?
> 
> The House of David is just as likely to be another example of Hebrew mythology, yet Jews alone, among all people on this planet, are supposedly entitled to land their alleged ancestors grazed their goats on.
Click to expand...

Georgie why are Islamists such poor fighters?


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> There is zero good about Europe unless you love Marxist , Africans and Muslims







History of Western civilization - Wikipedia


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> No, I just think that it’s cool to bomb Arabs. You all cheered on 9/11.


You know your big problem?




You're not very good at thinking.


----------



## GLASNOST

daveman said:


> Explain how Nazis killing Jews is a bad thing, and you wanting to kill Jews is a good thing.


Poor davey boy. You are so confused that you don't know what I said and what I didn't say.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> At the very least the King David hotel bombing proves the Jewish state was born from terror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.tabletmag.com/sections/israel-middle-east/articles/blowing-up-the-king-david-hotel


Everyone knows that.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So many Europeans have such hate for Israel - it’s repulsive
> 
> 
> 
> *European media does a much better job of revealing the racist behavior of Israeli Jews, so it's only natural Europeans don't support the many abuses of human rights perpetuated by Zionists*
Click to expand...

That is a very good observation and it makes perfect sense.


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> They did in the 70s and they actually loaded it into planes during the big 74 war
> I don’t know about the 60s


I've read one allegation of an Israeli nuke on the back of a flatbed truck heading toward the Egyptian border, but I don't know if it's ever been verified.




‘Last Secret’ of 1967 War: Israel’s Doomsday Plan for Nuclear Display (Published 2017)


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> Israel has had 5 major wars with Egypt and has had decades of good peace


*Good for whom?*

Remembering the Egypt-Israel peace treaty

"In the aftermath of the Camp David accords in 1979, Israel and Egypt signed a peace treaty on the White House lawn, marking an end to decades of hostility between the two neighbours since Israel's establishment in 1948. 

"Forty years later, the treaty is still considered integral to Israel's security,* despite undermining the Palestinian struggle and overlooking the demands of the Egyptian people."*


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has had 5 major wars with Egypt and has had decades of good peace
> 
> 
> 
> *Good for whom?*
> 
> Remembering the Egypt-Israel peace treaty
> 
> "In the aftermath of the Camp David accords in 1979, Israel and Egypt signed a peace treaty on the White House lawn, marking an end to decades of hostility between the two neighbours since Israel's establishment in 1948.
> 
> "Forty years later, the treaty is still considered integral to Israel's security,* despite undermining the Palestinian struggle and overlooking the demands of the Egyptian people."*
Click to expand...

Jerusalem ls 100 percent Jewish on all sides 
 It was the Jewish capital and is firmly back


----------



## Quasar44

West Bank is only 20 percent major Jewish settlement blocks on west side in 3 big locations
 . In any peace deal .. these blocks will become parts of Israel in exchange for new land swaps near Gaza 
 The Jordan valley is under idf control and that is 20 percent of WB


----------



## Quasar44

Palestinians could have had it all but screwed up by walking  out Clinton
 I am for the 2 state solution


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> Jews were getting blown up by suicide bombers and this was the only solution


Jews were blown up because they were stealing land and water from non-Jews in Palestine; they still are.




Jewish National Fund expands settlement influence towards West Bank

How would you react if thousands of recent immigrants (many of them illegal) who didn't speak your language or see any reason why they should learn suddenly began demanding your land and water?

Would you resort to violence?


----------



## daveman

AzogtheDefiler said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a whole lot of Muslim nations that could take in the Palestinians.  Where would you suggest the Jews relocate  if the House of David belongs to the Muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relative Geographical Size of Israel Maps
> 
> Why should Palestinians whose families owned farms, businesses, and homes in Palestine for generations before Europeans Jews began their Zionist project relocate?
> 
> The House of David is just as likely to be another example of Hebrew mythology, yet Jews alone, among all people on this planet, are supposedly entitled to land their alleged ancestors grazed their goats on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Georgie why are Islamists such poor fighters?
Click to expand...

They believe Allah is on their side.

There is no Allah.


----------



## daveman

GLASNOST said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how Nazis killing Jews is a bad thing, and you wanting to kill Jews is a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor davey boy. You are so confused that you don't know what I said and what I didn't say.
> 
> View attachment 470299
Click to expand...

Weasel.  I know what you said.  You support the extermination of Jews.  

Own it, you chickenshit.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

daveman said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a whole lot of Muslim nations that could take in the Palestinians.  Where would you suggest the Jews relocate  if the House of David belongs to the Muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relative Geographical Size of Israel Maps
> 
> Why should Palestinians whose families owned farms, businesses, and homes in Palestine for generations before Europeans Jews began their Zionist project relocate?
> 
> The House of David is just as likely to be another example of Hebrew mythology, yet Jews alone, among all people on this planet, are supposedly entitled to land their alleged ancestors grazed their goats on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Georgie why are Islamists such poor fighters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They believe Allah is on their side.
> 
> There is no Allah.
Click to expand...

Yes there is! He is best friends with my lord Sauron and visits Narnia frequently.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> despite undermining the Palestinian struggle



Hilarious!!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews were getting blown up by suicide bombers and this was the only solution
> 
> 
> 
> Jews were blown up because they were stealing land and water from non-Jews in Palestine; they still are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish National Fund expands settlement influence towards West Bank
> 
> How would you react if thousands of recent immigrants (many of them illegal) who didn't speak your language or see any reason why they should learn suddenly began demanding your land and water?
> 
> Would you resort to violence?
Click to expand...


Non-Jews own land in Palestine? Why do you feel that?

*How would you react if thousands of recent immigrants (many of them illegal) who didn't speak your language or see any reason why they should learn suddenly began demanding your land*

Why do you feel Jews in Israel are illegal?


----------



## Quasar44

AzogtheDefiler said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a whole lot of Muslim nations that could take in the Palestinians.  Where would you suggest the Jews relocate  if the House of David belongs to the Muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relative Geographical Size of Israel Maps
> 
> Why should Palestinians whose families owned farms, businesses, and homes in Palestine for generations before Europeans Jews began their Zionist project relocate?
> 
> The House of David is just as likely to be another example of Hebrew mythology, yet Jews alone, among all people on this planet, are supposedly entitled to land their alleged ancestors grazed their goats on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Georgie why are Islamists such poor fighters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They believe Allah is on their side.
> 
> There is no Allah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there is! He is best friends with my lord Sauron and visits Narnia frequently.
> 
> View attachment 470321
Click to expand...

You even got game of thrones and Zelda in there lol


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews were getting blown up by suicide bombers and this was the only solution
> 
> 
> 
> Jews were blown up because they were stealing land and water from non-Jews in Palestine; they still are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish National Fund expands settlement influence towards West Bank
> 
> How would you react if thousands of recent immigrants (many of them illegal) who didn't speak your language or see any reason why they should learn suddenly began demanding your land and water?
> 
> Would you resort to violence?
Click to expand...

 The USA is the new Latin America 
 I hear as much Spanish as English 
You’re a white leftist in LA ?? And you enjoy living in this new Latin America dystopia


----------



## daveman

Quasar44 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews were getting blown up by suicide bombers and this was the only solution
> 
> 
> 
> Jews were blown up because they were stealing land and water from non-Jews in Palestine; they still are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish National Fund expands settlement influence towards West Bank
> 
> How would you react if thousands of recent immigrants (many of them illegal) who didn't speak your language or see any reason why they should learn suddenly began demanding your land and water?
> 
> Would you resort to violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The USA is the new Latin America
> I hear as much Spanish as English
> You’re a white leftist in LA ?? And you enjoy living in this new Latin America dystopia
Click to expand...

Georgie is ashamed of being both white and American.


----------



## GLASNOST

daveman said:


> I know what you said.


You poor fellow. Your mind is playing tricks on you, davey boy.


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I just think that it’s cool to bomb Arabs. You all cheered on 9/11.
> 
> 
> 
> You know your big problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not very good at thinking.
Click to expand...

If Israelis were cheering, it’s because they knew you Arabs are imbeciles and were about to have a shitload of bombs dropped on you, and that they wouldn’t even have to lift a finger.

Arabs can’t even fight back, too busy buying a selling their children.


----------



## georgephillip

Uncensored2008 said:


> We know Iran, ISIS, and you were thrilled with it.


Iran and ISIS don't kill civilians on the opposite side of the planet for shareholders, yet you support those who do.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Iran and ISIS don't kill civilians on the opposite side of the planet for shareholders



Why do Iran and ISIS kill civilians on the opposite side of the planet?


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know Iran, ISIS, and you were thrilled with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran and ISIS don't kill civilians on the opposite side of the planet for shareholders, yet you support those who do.
Click to expand...

That not a bad statement.


----------



## Quasar44

AzogtheDefiler said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a whole lot of Muslim nations that could take in the Palestinians.  Where would you suggest the Jews relocate  if the House of David belongs to the Muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relative Geographical Size of Israel Maps
> 
> Why should Palestinians whose families owned farms, businesses, and homes in Palestine for generations before Europeans Jews began their Zionist project relocate?
> 
> The House of David is just as likely to be another example of Hebrew mythology, yet Jews alone, among all people on this planet, are supposedly entitled to land their alleged ancestors grazed their goats on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Georgie why are Islamists such poor fighters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They believe Allah is on their side.
> 
> There is no Allah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there is! He is best friends with my lord Sauron and visits Narnia frequently.
> 
> View attachment 470321
Click to expand...

Both my brothers kids tested into the advanced classes at school. . The girl is 8 and has insanely high verbal IQ . She makes me nervous. She even asked me why I live alone at age 45 lol 
 The 5 yr old boy is a jokester but tested super high in math and verbal tests .


----------



## Quasar44

My Brother and sister all tested into advanced classes 
 As for me ..you can figure that out


----------



## Uncensored2008

georgephillip said:


> Iran and ISIS don't kill civilians on the opposite side of the planet for shareholders, yet you support those who do.



Iran funds the killing of innocent people across the globe, and you support them.


----------



## Uncensored2008

GLASNOST said:


> That not a bad statement.



Lies are bad statements.

Iran kills innocent civilians all over the globe.


----------



## georgephillip

surada said:


> Lebanon was about 50-50 Christian and Muslim.. Then refugees were driven out of Palestine and their demographic was changed over night. Lebanon has really suffered at the hands of the European Zionists for over 70 years.







"Following the outbreak of the Arab–Israeli War in 1948, 19-year-old Hafida Khatib and her family fled from the Palestinian village of Dayr al-Qassi to neighboring Lebanon. 'I have lived in Lebanon for 70 years, but I've never forgotten Palestine,' says Hafida, who is now almost 90. 

"Today she lives in the Burj al-Barajneh refugee camp, which lies in the south of Lebanon's capital, Beirut. Camp residents like to quip that not even a coffin will fit through its narrow streets. 

"Many houses are run down and at risk of collapsing. 

"Three years ago, Hafida moved into a small ground floor apartment after her leg was amputated because of complications from diabetes."

*Imagine how Israeli wealth would affected today if it was required to pay for all the stolen assets that brought the Jewish state into existence?*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Imagine how Israeli wealth would affected today if it was required to pay for all the stolen assets that brought the Jewish state into existence?



Wow! Imagine!

So post an accounting of all these "stolen assets", we can check your math.


----------



## georgephillip

AZrailwhale said:


> That was in a war where the surrounding Arab read Islamic states were trying to destroy Israel and slaughter the Jews. The Jews didn't force the Arabs out, they left at eh behest of the Grand Mufti who wanted them out of the way so the Arab League troops would have a clear field to slaughter thee Jews.


Rich Arabs left Palestine as a result of acts of Jewish terror with the promise of much worse to follow. Seven or eight times as many Arabs had their homes, businesses, farms, and bank accounts pillaged by recent European immigrants (many illegal) If those Arab armies had not intervened at that point, the Jews of Israel would not have been forced to wait until 1967 to steal the rest of historical Palestine.


----------



## georgephillip

AZrailwhale said:


> Should the Islamic pay reparations to the Jews who they forced out of their countries with nothing except the clothes on their backs


*Sure, along with Native Americans and African Americans in the US. 

Many of the Jews you mention were not forced out of their countries until European Jews completed their Zionist colonization of Palestine.*

"The Iron Wall"



*"There can be no voluntary agreement between ourselves and the Palestine Arabs.  *

"Not now, nor in the prospective future.  

"I say this with such conviction, not because I want to hurt the moderate Zionists.  

"I do not believe that they will be hurt. 

"Except for those who were born blind, they realised long ago that it is *utterly impossible to obtain the voluntary consent of the Palestine Arabs for converting 'Palestine' from an Arab country into a country with a Jewish majority."*


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> I love both Arizona and Israel


Which one do you love most?


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> Could be, but people are sick and tired of being bullied by the U.S. as well as their own leader's complicity. Humanity is getting pushed into a corner by the western sphere, with only one way out, and if what you say is true well


*Empires never recognize when their time has passed.
Perhaps the US today is in a similar place to the UK in 1956?*
BBC NEWS | Middle East | The Suez Crisis: Key maps




Washington’s Delusion of Endless World Dominion - CounterPunch.org

"By 1956, Britain had exploited its global empire shamelessly for a decade in an effort to lift its domestic economy out of the rubble of World War II. 

"*It was looking forward to doing so for many decades to come.* 

"Then an obscure Egyptian army colonel named Gamal Abdel Nasser seized the Suez Canal and Britain’s establishment erupted in a paroxysm of racist outrage. 

"The prime minister of the day, Sir Antony Eden, forged an alliance with France and Israel to send six aircraft carriers to the Suez area, smash Egypt’s tank force in the Sinai desert, and sweep its air force from the skies."


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> I never thought of it that way before but you're right of course.


Conservatives in the US and Australia often have no problem supporting the ethnic cleansing in Palestine because their own countries were built on similar behavior. Social Darwinism dies hard.




Social Darwinism.


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> If the arab world is so fantastic, why are tons of arabs trying to get into the Western world? With no Westerners going to other way, except for a working stint, then they get the fuck out of there?


Maybe westerners should stop working in the Middle East?




The Iraq We Left Behind


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the arab world is so fantastic, why are tons of arabs trying to get into the Western world? With no Westerners going to other way, except for a working stint, then they get the fuck out of there?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe westerners should stop working in the Middle East?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Iraq We Left Behind
Click to expand...

Why do arabs let Americans do that?


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> Empires never recognize when their time has passed. Perhaps the US today is in a similar place to the UK in 1956?


I hope so. But you know as well as I that we need to keep our eye on its replacement.


georgephillip said:


> Conservatives in the US and Australia often have no problem supporting the ethnic cleansing in Palestine because their own countries were built on similar behavior.


Well, it's more complicated than that because their double standard lives on.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> The Iraq We Left Behind


*Created *and left behind.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought of it that way before but you're right of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives in the US and Australia often have no problem supporting the ethnic cleansing in Palestine because their own countries were built on similar behavior. Social Darwinism dies hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Social Darwinism.
Click to expand...


Ethnic cleanising?
When have there ever been more Palestinians in Palestine?


----------



## rylah

surada said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's *Palestine*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a province of Syria according to Herodotus .. and mentioned by Shakespeare and Chaucer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you admit the 'palestinians' are Syrians, after the numerous times that has been pointed out here, and they aren't 'refugees', they're just squatters who don't want to  go back where they came from. They make too good a living via gangsterism and terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Squatters? The Palestinians have been there for thousands of years. The whole area was Syria-Palestine since 500 BC. The Jews have a remarkable story but they were never the only people who lived there and their kingdom was by no means grand. David was a bandit king on the trade route between Egypt and Mesopotamia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "For thousands of years..."
> 
> And how many more thousands of years it will take until
> at least any significant majority of so-called '_the Palestinians'_
> actually learn to pronounce '_P-alestine_' or understand what that means?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like you have belittled the Palestinians since you first sought sanctuary in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubbish. The Labor Zionists bent over backwards trying to get them organized and promoting skilled labor training programs among Arabs; they rejected anything that smacked of progress and progressive social planning and instead some 90% of them joined the 1936 uprising. people like you are just liars and spreading bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you are saying is that the Arabs rejected progressive social planning so they deserved what was done to them??
> 
> In the mid 1920s the various socialist factions were  demonstrating against each other .. The Palestinians had never heard of Lenin an Marx so they were fairly confused by events.
Click to expand...


No, they deserve it because Israel is the apple of G-d's eye.
They've crossed the line with the expulsion of local Jews form all 4 holy cities.

Humiliated by the weakest of dhimmis - they have no one to blame but themselves.


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran and ISIS don't kill civilians on the opposite side of the planet for shareholders, yet you support those who do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran funds the killing of innocent people across the globe, and you support them.
Click to expand...


Across the globe you say? Perhaps we shouldn't have overthrown their budding democracy for filthy lucre.


----------



## surada

rylah said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's *Palestine*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a province of Syria according to Herodotus .. and mentioned by Shakespeare and Chaucer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you admit the 'palestinians' are Syrians, after the numerous times that has been pointed out here, and they aren't 'refugees', they're just squatters who don't want to  go back where they came from. They make too good a living via gangsterism and terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Squatters? The Palestinians have been there for thousands of years. The whole area was Syria-Palestine since 500 BC. The Jews have a remarkable story but they were never the only people who lived there and their kingdom was by no means grand. David was a bandit king on the trade route between Egypt and Mesopotamia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "For thousands of years..."
> 
> And how many more thousands of years it will take until
> at least any significant majority of so-called '_the Palestinians'_
> actually learn to pronounce '_P-alestine_' or understand what that means?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like you have belittled the Palestinians since you first sought sanctuary in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubbish. The Labor Zionists bent over backwards trying to get them organized and promoting skilled labor training programs among Arabs; they rejected anything that smacked of progress and progressive social planning and instead some 90% of them joined the 1936 uprising. people like you are just liars and spreading bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you are saying is that the Arabs rejected progressive social planning so they deserved what was done to them??
> 
> In the mid 1920s the various socialist factions were  demonstrating against each other .. The Palestinians had never heard of Lenin an Marx so they were fairly confused by events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they deserve it because Israel is the apple of G-d's eye.
> They've crossed the line with the expulsion of local Jews form all 4 holy cities.
> 
> Humiliated by the weakest of dhimmis - they have no one to blame but themselves.
Click to expand...


The Arabic speaking Jews were prosperous all over the ME and north Africa.


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> Across the globe you say? Perhaps we shouldn't have overthrown their budding democracy for filthy lucre.




Ohhhh, were they as "democratic" as North Korea?

Carter should not have supported the Ayatollah Khomeini.


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Across the globe you say? Perhaps we shouldn't have overthrown their budding democracy for filthy lucre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh, were they as "democratic" as North Korea?
> 
> Carter should not have supported the Ayatollah Khomeini.
Click to expand...


Carter didn't support the Ayatolla. He supported the Shah. We overthrew Iranian democracy in 1953 so the Brits could pay 13 cents on the dollar in oil revenues.


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Across the globe you say? Perhaps we shouldn't have overthrown their budding democracy for filthy lucre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh, were they as "democratic" as North Korea?
> 
> Carter should not have supported the Ayatollah Khomeini.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carter didn't support the Ayatolla. He supported the Shah. We overthrew Iranian democracy in 1953 so the Brits could pay 13 cents on the dollar in oil revenues.
Click to expand...

Quite false



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/made-by-history/wp/2017/10/22/how-jimmy-carter-lost-iran/


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Across the globe you say? Perhaps we shouldn't have overthrown their budding democracy for filthy lucre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh, were they as "democratic" as North Korea?
> 
> Carter should not have supported the Ayatollah Khomeini.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carter didn't support the Ayatolla. He supported the Shah. We overthrew Iranian democracy in 1953 so the Brits could pay 13 cents on the dollar in oil revenues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite false
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/made-by-history/wp/2017/10/22/how-jimmy-carter-lost-iran/
Click to expand...


My friend was in Iran as an advisor to the Shah for the US government. He said their intelligence was so poor that they were blindsided by the revolution.. They hadn't taken the student protests seriously.  Carter welcomed the Shah to the US on TV with open arms. It was broadcast around the world.

Operation Ajax overthrew the Democratically elected Mossadeeg in 1953. I was in Iran that year. Kermit Roosevelt and Swartzkoph's father were there setting up the dreaded SAVAK.


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Across the globe you say? Perhaps we shouldn't have overthrown their budding democracy for filthy lucre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh, were they as "democratic" as North Korea?
> 
> Carter should not have supported the Ayatollah Khomeini.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carter didn't support the Ayatolla. He supported the Shah. We overthrew Iranian democracy in 1953 so the Brits could pay 13 cents on the dollar in oil revenues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite false
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/made-by-history/wp/2017/10/22/how-jimmy-carter-lost-iran/
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My friend was in Iran as an advisor to the Shah for the US government. He said their intelligence was so poor that they were blindsided by the revolution.. They hadn't taken the student protests seriously.  Carter welcomed the Shah to the US on TV with open arms. It was broadcast around the world.
> 
> Operation Ajax overthrew the Democratically elected Mossadeeg in 1953. I was in Iran that year. Kermit Roosevelt and Swartzkoph's father were there setting up the dreaded SAVAK.
Click to expand...


Blindsided my ass.

Everyone in America knew for a year in advance that Khomeini was raising an army. Carter undermined and undercut that Shaw at every turn. Same shit he did to Pinochet. Same shit he did to Somoza.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Operation Ajax overthrew the Democratically elected Mossadeeg in 1953.



Should we do the same to the unelected mullahs?


----------



## daveman

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought of it that way before but you're right of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives in the US and Australia often have no problem supporting the ethnic cleansing in Palestine because their own countries were built on similar behavior. Social Darwinism dies hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Social Darwinism.
Click to expand...

Thank Gaea the brown Palestinians have a white liberal like you to do their thinking for them.


----------



## daveman

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the arab world is so fantastic, why are tons of arabs trying to get into the Western world? With no Westerners going to other way, except for a working stint, then they get the fuck out of there?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe westerners should stop working in the Middle East?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Iraq We Left Behind
Click to expand...

I'd really like to see that photo uncropped.  Because the soldier is NOT pointing his weapon at the woman.


----------



## rylah

surada said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's *Palestine*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a province of Syria according to Herodotus .. and mentioned by Shakespeare and Chaucer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you admit the 'palestinians' are Syrians, after the numerous times that has been pointed out here, and they aren't 'refugees', they're just squatters who don't want to  go back where they came from. They make too good a living via gangsterism and terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Squatters? The Palestinians have been there for thousands of years. The whole area was Syria-Palestine since 500 BC. The Jews have a remarkable story but they were never the only people who lived there and their kingdom was by no means grand. David was a bandit king on the trade route between Egypt and Mesopotamia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "For thousands of years..."
> 
> And how many more thousands of years it will take until
> at least any significant majority of so-called '_the Palestinians'_
> actually learn to pronounce '_P-alestine_' or understand what that means?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like you have belittled the Palestinians since you first sought sanctuary in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubbish. The Labor Zionists bent over backwards trying to get them organized and promoting skilled labor training programs among Arabs; they rejected anything that smacked of progress and progressive social planning and instead some 90% of them joined the 1936 uprising. people like you are just liars and spreading bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you are saying is that the Arabs rejected progressive social planning so they deserved what was done to them??
> 
> In the mid 1920s the various socialist factions were  demonstrating against each other .. The Palestinians had never heard of Lenin an Marx so they were fairly confused by events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they deserve it because Israel is the apple of G-d's eye.
> They've crossed the line with the expulsion of local Jews form all 4 holy cities.
> 
> Humiliated by the weakest of dhimmis - they have no one to blame but themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabic speaking Jews were prosperous all over the ME and north Africa.
Click to expand...


Oranges grow on trees,
Arabs can't pronounce _'P-alestine',_
and Jews are prosperous everywhere...

...fact is we always excel DESPITE any circumstance, look Maimonides,
and see how pathetic is your attempt now to accredit Arabs with Israel's success.


----------



## surada

rylah said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's *Palestine*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a province of Syria according to Herodotus .. and mentioned by Shakespeare and Chaucer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you admit the 'palestinians' are Syrians, after the numerous times that has been pointed out here, and they aren't 'refugees', they're just squatters who don't want to  go back where they came from. They make too good a living via gangsterism and terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Squatters? The Palestinians have been there for thousands of years. The whole area was Syria-Palestine since 500 BC. The Jews have a remarkable story but they were never the only people who lived there and their kingdom was by no means grand. David was a bandit king on the trade route between Egypt and Mesopotamia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "For thousands of years..."
> 
> And how many more thousands of years it will take until
> at least any significant majority of so-called '_the Palestinians'_
> actually learn to pronounce '_P-alestine_' or understand what that means?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like you have belittled the Palestinians since you first sought sanctuary in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubbish. The Labor Zionists bent over backwards trying to get them organized and promoting skilled labor training programs among Arabs; they rejected anything that smacked of progress and progressive social planning and instead some 90% of them joined the 1936 uprising. people like you are just liars and spreading bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you are saying is that the Arabs rejected progressive social planning so they deserved what was done to them??
> 
> In the mid 1920s the various socialist factions were  demonstrating against each other .. The Palestinians had never heard of Lenin an Marx so they were fairly confused by events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they deserve it because Israel is the apple of G-d's eye.
> They've crossed the line with the expulsion of local Jews form all 4 holy cities.
> 
> Humiliated by the weakest of dhimmis - they have no one to blame but themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabic speaking Jews were prosperous all over the ME and north Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oranges grow on trees
> Arabs can't pronounce 'P-alestine'
> and Jews are prosperous everywhere...
> 
> ...here you're even trying to appropriate it in credit of Muslims,
Click to expand...


That's a bit of propaganda.. The Arab Jews left in 1948, 1953, 1956, 1967 and 1973.


----------



## rylah

surada said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's *Palestine*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a province of Syria according to Herodotus .. and mentioned by Shakespeare and Chaucer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you admit the 'palestinians' are Syrians, after the numerous times that has been pointed out here, and they aren't 'refugees', they're just squatters who don't want to  go back where they came from. They make too good a living via gangsterism and terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Squatters? The Palestinians have been there for thousands of years. The whole area was Syria-Palestine since 500 BC. The Jews have a remarkable story but they were never the only people who lived there and their kingdom was by no means grand. David was a bandit king on the trade route between Egypt and Mesopotamia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "For thousands of years..."
> 
> And how many more thousands of years it will take until
> at least any significant majority of so-called '_the Palestinians'_
> actually learn to pronounce '_P-alestine_' or understand what that means?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like you have belittled the Palestinians since you first sought sanctuary in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubbish. The Labor Zionists bent over backwards trying to get them organized and promoting skilled labor training programs among Arabs; they rejected anything that smacked of progress and progressive social planning and instead some 90% of them joined the 1936 uprising. people like you are just liars and spreading bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you are saying is that the Arabs rejected progressive social planning so they deserved what was done to them??
> 
> In the mid 1920s the various socialist factions were  demonstrating against each other .. The Palestinians had never heard of Lenin an Marx so they were fairly confused by events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they deserve it because Israel is the apple of G-d's eye.
> They've crossed the line with the expulsion of local Jews form all 4 holy cities.
> 
> Humiliated by the weakest of dhimmis - they have no one to blame but themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabic speaking Jews were prosperous all over the ME and north Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oranges grow on trees
> Arabs can't pronounce 'P-alestine'
> and Jews are prosperous everywhere...
> 
> ...here you're even trying to appropriate it in credit of Muslims,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a bit of propaganda.. The Arab Jews left in 1948, 1953, 1956, 1967 and 1973.
Click to expand...


No, you just don't know anything.

Jews from Arab countries, and especially the local Jews in Israel,
essentially initiated the Zionist movement before Herzl was even born.

That's why Pan-Arabists never dare touch on the role of the *Damascus Affair*,
and the following Arab pogroms throughout the Caliphate when discussing Zionism.


----------



## surada

rylah said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's *Palestine*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a province of Syria according to Herodotus .. and mentioned by Shakespeare and Chaucer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you admit the 'palestinians' are Syrians, after the numerous times that has been pointed out here, and they aren't 'refugees', they're just squatters who don't want to  go back where they came from. They make too good a living via gangsterism and terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Squatters? The Palestinians have been there for thousands of years. The whole area was Syria-Palestine since 500 BC. The Jews have a remarkable story but they were never the only people who lived there and their kingdom was by no means grand. David was a bandit king on the trade route between Egypt and Mesopotamia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "For thousands of years..."
> 
> And how many more thousands of years it will take until
> at least any significant majority of so-called '_the Palestinians'_
> actually learn to pronounce '_P-alestine_' or understand what that means?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like you have belittled the Palestinians since you first sought sanctuary in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubbish. The Labor Zionists bent over backwards trying to get them organized and promoting skilled labor training programs among Arabs; they rejected anything that smacked of progress and progressive social planning and instead some 90% of them joined the 1936 uprising. people like you are just liars and spreading bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you are saying is that the Arabs rejected progressive social planning so they deserved what was done to them??
> 
> In the mid 1920s the various socialist factions were  demonstrating against each other .. The Palestinians had never heard of Lenin an Marx so they were fairly confused by events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they deserve it because Israel is the apple of G-d's eye.
> They've crossed the line with the expulsion of local Jews form all 4 holy cities.
> 
> Humiliated by the weakest of dhimmis - they have no one to blame but themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabic speaking Jews were prosperous all over the ME and north Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oranges grow on trees
> Arabs can't pronounce 'P-alestine'
> and Jews are prosperous everywhere...
> 
> ...here you're even trying to appropriate it in credit of Muslims,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a bit of propaganda.. The Arab Jews left in 1948, 1953, 1956, 1967 and 1973.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you just don't know anything.
> 
> Jews from Arab countries, and especially the local Jews in Israel,
> essentially initiated the Zionist movement before Herzl was even born.
> 
> That's why when Arabs tell their narrative, never dare discuss the Damascus Affair,
> and the following Arab pogroms throughout the Caliphate as the cause of Zionism.
Click to expand...


The Zionists initiated the pogroms..

The Zionists didn't help the British get rid of the Ottoman Turks.


----------



## surada

DAMASCUS AFFAIR , a notorious *blood libel in 1840 in which Christian antisemitism and popular Muslim anti-Jewish feelings came to a head and were aggravated by the political struggle of the European powers for influence in the Middle East.
Damascus Affair | Encyclopedia.com
www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/damascus-affair
www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/…


----------



## Rigby5

The Irish Ram said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get it.  You are a Jew hater.
> Hamas is a terrorists group.  No reason to help them reach their goal, which is all Palestine, no Israel.
> Israel stole nothing.  *Britain  *owned the land and they gave it to the Jews.
> Should Israel decide to join into a peace treaty, it would give them a girth of 9 miles.  And amazingly, they are going to do it.  Land for peace.
> We know who is going to invade them then and why.  Israel is going to be damn near destroyed.
> Then comes God.
> Israel wins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally wrong.
> First of all, resistance fighters like the French Resistance in WWII were also terrorists.
> Anyone illegally invaded has to fall back on terrorist tactics, and it is legal.\
> Second is that Israel has no legal existence at all.
> England NEVER owned any of Palestine at all, and was obligated under the Mandate for Palestine from the Treaty of San Remo, to make an independent Arab Palestine, not Israel.
> In fact, the Zionist terrorists murdered hundreds of British soldiers, like in the King David Hotel bombing.
> None of Palestine was ever given to Jews by England, ever.
> The Balfour Declaration was only to allow more immigration ease.
> Jews did not take over until they forced the British to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did the Jews force the British Empire to leave?  They had no army.  They had no influence, no numbers, no funds?  If that land is not Israels, there where is the land of Israel?  Where was King David's throne?
Click to expand...


Wrong, they have several armies, the Stern Gang, Irgun, Hagganah, etc.
They had been told to prepare, so had enlisted years earlier to be fully trained and ready before they got to Palestine.
They had tons of funding and arms, many from the US government, who was secretly shipping arms to them.

That land known now as Israel or Palestine, historically was the Land of Canaan.
It was never the homeland of the Hebrew, and King David was a temporary usurper who we don't really even know if exited, and left not a single physical trait anywhere.


----------



## rylah

surada said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's *Palestine*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a province of Syria according to Herodotus .. and mentioned by Shakespeare and Chaucer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you admit the 'palestinians' are Syrians, after the numerous times that has been pointed out here, and they aren't 'refugees', they're just squatters who don't want to  go back where they came from. They make too good a living via gangsterism and terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Squatters? The Palestinians have been there for thousands of years. The whole area was Syria-Palestine since 500 BC. The Jews have a remarkable story but they were never the only people who lived there and their kingdom was by no means grand. David was a bandit king on the trade route between Egypt and Mesopotamia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "For thousands of years..."
> 
> And how many more thousands of years it will take until
> at least any significant majority of so-called '_the Palestinians'_
> actually learn to pronounce '_P-alestine_' or understand what that means?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like you have belittled the Palestinians since you first sought sanctuary in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubbish. The Labor Zionists bent over backwards trying to get them organized and promoting skilled labor training programs among Arabs; they rejected anything that smacked of progress and progressive social planning and instead some 90% of them joined the 1936 uprising. people like you are just liars and spreading bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you are saying is that the Arabs rejected progressive social planning so they deserved what was done to them??
> 
> In the mid 1920s the various socialist factions were  demonstrating against each other .. The Palestinians had never heard of Lenin an Marx so they were fairly confused by events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they deserve it because Israel is the apple of G-d's eye.
> They've crossed the line with the expulsion of local Jews form all 4 holy cities.
> 
> Humiliated by the weakest of dhimmis - they have no one to blame but themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabic speaking Jews were prosperous all over the ME and north Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oranges grow on trees
> Arabs can't pronounce 'P-alestine'
> and Jews are prosperous everywhere...
> 
> ...here you're even trying to appropriate it in credit of Muslims,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a bit of propaganda.. The Arab Jews left in 1948, 1953, 1956, 1967 and 1973.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you just don't know anything.
> 
> Jews from Arab countries, and especially the local Jews in Israel,
> essentially initiated the Zionist movement before Herzl was even born.
> 
> That's why when Arabs tell their narrative, never dare discuss the Damascus Affair,
> and the following Arab pogroms throughout the Caliphate as the cause of Zionism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zionists initiated the pogroms..
> 
> The Zionists didn't help the British get rid of the Ottoman Turks.
Click to expand...


See?  Pathetic antisemitism and total rejection of history and basic logic.

Tell me how did Zionists initiate the Arab pogroms of 1840's, *before* Zionism??


----------



## Rigby5

Uncensored2008 said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no "pals," there are Arabs and Muslims. The Arabs were given Jordan, the Christians Lebanon, and the Jews Israel.
> 
> But Muslims will not allow other faiths, Muslim supremacy is absolute. They already conquered Christian Lebanon, they seek Israel, then on to Spain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *The demographics of Lebanon were changed overnight with the flood of Palestinian refugees  in 1948 and 1967. You have never been to Lebanon either, have you?
> 
> There are 1 1/2 million Christians in Arabia...
> 
> There were 50 Christian Churches in Baghdad before Bush's invasion. Currently there are at least 600 churches and 500,000–1,000,000 Christians in Iran.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Lebanon was mostly Christian before 48??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 90%
> 
> But Muslims don't allow other religions. Muslim supremacists.
Click to expand...


False.
The Quran is clear that both Christianity and Judaism are both "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament, and are valid ways to heaven.
Muslims are taught there "can be no coercion over religion".
There are over 30,000 Jews in Tehran alone.


----------



## rylah

surada said:


> DAMASCUS AFFAIR , a notorious *blood libel in 1840 in which Christian antisemitism and popular Muslim anti-Jewish feelings came to a head and were aggravated by the political struggle of the European powers for influence in the Middle East.
> Damascus Affair | Encyclopedia.com
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/damascus-affair
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/…



*Influence of the incident and reactions to it[edit]*

In a new and groundbreaking effort, the American Jewish community of 15,000[11] protested in six American cities on behalf of their Syrian brethren. "For the first time in American Jewish life, Jews... organized themselves politically to help Diaspora Jewry in distress."

According to Hasia R. Diner, in _The Jews of the United States, 1654 to 2000_, "For the Jews, the Damascus affair launched modern Jewish politics on an international scale, and for American Jews it represented their first effort at creating a distinctive political agenda. Just as the United States had used this affair to proclaim its presence on the global scale, so too did American Jews, in their newspapers and at mass meetings, announce to their coreligionists in France and England that they too ought to be thought of players in global Jewish diplomacy."[13]

According to Johannes Valentin Schwarz, the events also encouraged the growth of a modern Jewish press. "As a result, a sense of solidarity was evoked among the Jewish communities of Europe they had never experienced before. Thus, the Damascus Affair gave birth to modern Jewish press especially in Western Europe, such as to the long-lived papers _Les Archives Israélites de France_ (1840-1935) in Paris or _The Jewish Chronicle_ (1841 ff.) in London."[14]









						Damascus affair - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




(Comment)

See what I was saying?
Arabs have no one to blame but themselves...for returning a favor.


----------



## surada

Rigby5 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get it.  You are a Jew hater.
> Hamas is a terrorists group.  No reason to help them reach their goal, which is all Palestine, no Israel.
> Israel stole nothing.  *Britain  *owned the land and they gave it to the Jews.
> Should Israel decide to join into a peace treaty, it would give them a girth of 9 miles.  And amazingly, they are going to do it.  Land for peace.
> We know who is going to invade them then and why.  Israel is going to be damn near destroyed.
> Then comes God.
> Israel wins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally wrong.
> First of all, resistance fighters like the French Resistance in WWII were also terrorists.
> Anyone illegally invaded has to fall back on terrorist tactics, and it is legal.\
> Second is that Israel has no legal existence at all.
> England NEVER owned any of Palestine at all, and was obligated under the Mandate for Palestine from the Treaty of San Remo, to make an independent Arab Palestine, not Israel.
> In fact, the Zionist terrorists murdered hundreds of British soldiers, like in the King David Hotel bombing.
> None of Palestine was ever given to Jews by England, ever.
> The Balfour Declaration was only to allow more immigration ease.
> Jews did not take over until they forced the British to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did the Jews force the British Empire to leave?  They had no army.  They had no influence, no numbers, no funds?  If that land is not Israels, there where is the land of Israel?  Where was King David's throne?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, they have several armies, the Stern Gang, Irgun, Hagganah, etc.
> They had been told to prepare, so had enlisted years earlier to be fully trained and ready before they got to Palestine.
> They had tons of funding and arms, many from the US government, who was secretly shipping arms to them.
> 
> That land known now as Israel or Palestine, historically was the Land of Canaan.
> It was never the homeland of the Hebrew, and King David was a temporary usurper who we don't really even know if exited, and left not a single physical trait anywhere.
Click to expand...


The Jewish people in Atlanta were sending them arms from Argentina before they began destroying Arab villages in 1947.


----------



## surada

Rigby5 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no "pals," there are Arabs and Muslims. The Arabs were given Jordan, the Christians Lebanon, and the Jews Israel.
> 
> But Muslims will not allow other faiths, Muslim supremacy is absolute. They already conquered Christian Lebanon, they seek Israel, then on to Spain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *The demographics of Lebanon were changed overnight with the flood of Palestinian refugees  in 1948 and 1967. You have never been to Lebanon either, have you?
> 
> There are 1 1/2 million Christians in Arabia...
> 
> There were 50 Christian Churches in Baghdad before Bush's invasion. Currently there are at least 600 churches and 500,000–1,000,000 Christians in Iran.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Lebanon was mostly Christian before 48??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 90%
> 
> But Muslims don't allow other religions. Muslim supremacists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.
> The Quran is clear that both Christianity and Judaism are both "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament, and are valid ways to heaven.
> Muslims are taught there "can be no coercion over religion".
> There are over 30,000 Jews in Tehran alone.
Click to expand...


Before the 1967 war there were 250,000 Jews in Tehran.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Rigby5 said:


> False.
> The Quran is clear that both Christianity and Judaism are both "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament, and are valid ways to heaven.
> Muslims are taught there "can be no coercion over religion".
> There are over 30,000 Jews in Tehran alone.



How many in Mecca?


----------



## surada

rylah said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> DAMASCUS AFFAIR , a notorious *blood libel in 1840 in which Christian antisemitism and popular Muslim anti-Jewish feelings came to a head and were aggravated by the political struggle of the European powers for influence in the Middle East.
> Damascus Affair | Encyclopedia.com
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/damascus-affair
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Influence of the incident and reactions to it[edit]*
> 
> In a new and groundbreaking effort, the American Jewish community of 15,000[11] protested in six American cities on behalf of their Syrian brethren. "For the first time in American Jewish life, Jews... organized themselves politically to help Diaspora Jewry in distress."
> 
> According to Hasia R. Diner, in _The Jews of the United States, 1654 to 2000_, "For the Jews, the Damascus affair launched modern Jewish politics on an international scale, and for American Jews it represented their first effort at creating a distinctive political agenda. Just as the United States had used this affair to proclaim its presence on the global scale, so too did American Jews, in their newspapers and at mass meetings, announce to their coreligionists in France and England that they too ought to be thought of players in global Jewish diplomacy."[13]
> 
> According to Johannes Valentin Schwarz, the events also encouraged the growth of a modern Jewish press. "As a result, a sense of solidarity was evoked among the Jewish communities of Europe they had never experienced before. Thus, the Damascus Affair gave birth to modern Jewish press especially in Western Europe, such as to the long-lived papers _Les Archives Israélites de France_ (1840-1935) in Paris or _The Jewish Chronicle_ (1841 ff.) in London."[14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damascus affair - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Comment)
> 
> See what I was saying?
> Arabs have no one to blame but themselves...for returning a favor.
Click to expand...


The Damascus Affair was in 1840.. Until the 1920s the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny.


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> The Quran is clear that both Christianity and Judaism are both "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament, and are valid ways to heaven.
> Muslims are taught there "can be no coercion over religion".
> There are over 30,000 Jews in Tehran alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many in Mecca?
Click to expand...


None.. The Jews in Arabia mostly returned to Jericho about 1000 years ago.


----------



## rylah

surada said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> DAMASCUS AFFAIR , a notorious *blood libel in 1840 in which Christian antisemitism and popular Muslim anti-Jewish feelings came to a head and were aggravated by the political struggle of the European powers for influence in the Middle East.
> Damascus Affair | Encyclopedia.com
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/damascus-affair
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Influence of the incident and reactions to it[edit]*
> 
> In a new and groundbreaking effort, the American Jewish community of 15,000[11] protested in six American cities on behalf of their Syrian brethren. "For the first time in American Jewish life, Jews... organized themselves politically to help Diaspora Jewry in distress."
> 
> According to Hasia R. Diner, in _The Jews of the United States, 1654 to 2000_, "For the Jews, the Damascus affair launched modern Jewish politics on an international scale, and for American Jews it represented their first effort at creating a distinctive political agenda. Just as the United States had used this affair to proclaim its presence on the global scale, so too did American Jews, in their newspapers and at mass meetings, announce to their coreligionists in France and England that they too ought to be thought of players in global Jewish diplomacy."[13]
> 
> According to Johannes Valentin Schwarz, the events also encouraged the growth of a modern Jewish press. "As a result, a sense of solidarity was evoked among the Jewish communities of Europe they had never experienced before. Thus, the Damascus Affair gave birth to modern Jewish press especially in Western Europe, such as to the long-lived papers _Les Archives Israélites de France_ (1840-1935) in Paris or _The Jewish Chronicle_ (1841 ff.) in London."[14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damascus affair - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Comment)
> 
> See what I was saying?
> Arabs have no one to blame but themselves...for returning a favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Damascus Affair was in 1840.. Until the 1920s the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny.
Click to expand...


And this is exactly why...
but you have neither the guts nor intellectual honesty to admit.

All you know is _"blame da Joooz"_...pathetic...still wonder why you fail and we lead?


----------



## Rigby5

rylah said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's *Palestine*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a province of Syria according to Herodotus .. and mentioned by Shakespeare and Chaucer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you admit the 'palestinians' are Syrians, after the numerous times that has been pointed out here, and they aren't 'refugees', they're just squatters who don't want to  go back where they came from. They make too good a living via gangsterism and terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Squatters? The Palestinians have been there for thousands of years. The whole area was Syria-Palestine since 500 BC. The Jews have a remarkable story but they were never the only people who lived there and their kingdom was by no means grand. David was a bandit king on the trade route between Egypt and Mesopotamia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "For thousands of years..."
> 
> And how many more thousands of years it will take until
> at least any significant majority of so-called '_the Palestinians'_
> actually learn to pronounce '_P-alestine_' or understand what that means?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like you have belittled the Palestinians since you first sought sanctuary in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubbish. The Labor Zionists bent over backwards trying to get them organized and promoting skilled labor training programs among Arabs; they rejected anything that smacked of progress and progressive social planning and instead some 90% of them joined the 1936 uprising. people like you are just liars and spreading bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you are saying is that the Arabs rejected progressive social planning so they deserved what was done to them??
> 
> In the mid 1920s the various socialist factions were  demonstrating against each other .. The Palestinians had never heard of Lenin an Marx so they were fairly confused by events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they deserve it because Israel is the apple of G-d's eye.
> They've crossed the line with the expulsion of local Jews form all 4 holy cities.
> 
> Humiliated by the weakest of dhimmis - they have no one to blame but themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabic speaking Jews were prosperous all over the ME and north Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oranges grow on trees
> Arabs can't pronounce 'P-alestine'
> and Jews are prosperous everywhere...
> 
> ...here you're even trying to appropriate it in credit of Muslims,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a bit of propaganda.. The Arab Jews left in 1948, 1953, 1956, 1967 and 1973.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you just don't know anything.
> 
> Jews from Arab countries, and especially the local Jews in Israel,
> essentially initiated the Zionist movement before Herzl was even born.
> 
> That's why when Arabs tell their narrative, never dare discuss the Damascus Affair,
> and the following Arab pogroms throughout the Caliphate as the cause of Zionism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zionists initiated the pogroms..
> 
> The Zionists didn't help the British get rid of the Ottoman Turks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See?  Pathetic antisemitism and total rejection of history and basic logic.
> 
> Tell me how did Zionists initiate the Arab pogroms of 1840's, *before* Zionism??
Click to expand...


Nonsense.
There was not a significant Jewish population in the Mideast until the 1930s or so, European immigration skyrocketed.
Less than 5% of the population in Palestine was Jewish for example.
And there were NEVER any Arab violence against Jews.
It would be against the Quran.
But there were several riots, like in 1929, against Zionists who were deliberately starting violence and were heavily armed, while the British prevented Arabs from being armed.
If you look at the death toll of this riot, you see about 120 killed on each side, so then it is impossible to claim it was a pogrom.  It was more likely started by Zionists.

By the way, the word "Semitic" is a proper noun, so alway has to be capitalized.
And you also are using it wrong, because the word "Semitic" means "of an Arab language group", and does not mean Jewish.  So anti-Semitic, does not really mean anti-Jewish.  That is an example of attempted cultural appropriation, and is wrong.


----------



## rylah

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> The Quran is clear that both Christianity and Judaism are both "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament, and are valid ways to heaven.
> Muslims are taught there "can be no coercion over religion".
> There are over 30,000 Jews in Tehran alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many in Mecca?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None.. The Jews in Arabia mostly returned to Jericho about 1000 years ago.
Click to expand...


Really, not because the Muslim prophet forbade any Jew in all of Arabia?

Show us your intellectual honesty, quote it yourself.


----------



## rylah

Rigby5 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's *Palestine*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a province of Syria according to Herodotus .. and mentioned by Shakespeare and Chaucer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you admit the 'palestinians' are Syrians, after the numerous times that has been pointed out here, and they aren't 'refugees', they're just squatters who don't want to  go back where they came from. They make too good a living via gangsterism and terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Squatters? The Palestinians have been there for thousands of years. The whole area was Syria-Palestine since 500 BC. The Jews have a remarkable story but they were never the only people who lived there and their kingdom was by no means grand. David was a bandit king on the trade route between Egypt and Mesopotamia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "For thousands of years..."
> 
> And how many more thousands of years it will take until
> at least any significant majority of so-called '_the Palestinians'_
> actually learn to pronounce '_P-alestine_' or understand what that means?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like you have belittled the Palestinians since you first sought sanctuary in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubbish. The Labor Zionists bent over backwards trying to get them organized and promoting skilled labor training programs among Arabs; they rejected anything that smacked of progress and progressive social planning and instead some 90% of them joined the 1936 uprising. people like you are just liars and spreading bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you are saying is that the Arabs rejected progressive social planning so they deserved what was done to them??
> 
> In the mid 1920s the various socialist factions were  demonstrating against each other .. The Palestinians had never heard of Lenin an Marx so they were fairly confused by events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they deserve it because Israel is the apple of G-d's eye.
> They've crossed the line with the expulsion of local Jews form all 4 holy cities.
> 
> Humiliated by the weakest of dhimmis - they have no one to blame but themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabic speaking Jews were prosperous all over the ME and north Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oranges grow on trees
> Arabs can't pronounce 'P-alestine'
> and Jews are prosperous everywhere...
> 
> ...here you're even trying to appropriate it in credit of Muslims,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a bit of propaganda.. The Arab Jews left in 1948, 1953, 1956, 1967 and 1973.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you just don't know anything.
> 
> Jews from Arab countries, and especially the local Jews in Israel,
> essentially initiated the Zionist movement before Herzl was even born.
> 
> That's why when Arabs tell their narrative, never dare discuss the Damascus Affair,
> and the following Arab pogroms throughout the Caliphate as the cause of Zionism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zionists initiated the pogroms..
> 
> The Zionists didn't help the British get rid of the Ottoman Turks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See?  Pathetic antisemitism and total rejection of history and basic logic.
> 
> Tell me how did Zionists initiate the Arab pogroms of 1840's, *before* Zionism??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> There was not a significant Jewish population in the Mideast until the 1930s or so, European immigration skyrocketed.
> Less than 5% of the population in Palestine was Jewish for example.
> And there were NEVER any Arab violence against Jews.
> It would be against the Quran.
> But there were several riots, like in 1929, against Zionists who were deliberately starting violence and were heavily armed, while the British prevented Arabs from being armed.
> If you look at the death toll of this riot, you see about 120 killed on each side, so then it is impossible to claim it was a pogrom.  It was more likely started by Zionists.
> 
> By the way, the word "Semitic" is a proper noun, so alway has to be capitalized.
> And you also are using it wrong, because the word "Semitic" means "of an Arab language group", and does not mean Jewish.  So anti-Semitic, does not really mean anti-Jewish.  That is an example of attempted cultural appropriation, and is wrong.
Click to expand...

Don't think I asked about the new_ "1000 and 1 Nights of Arabia"_...

Anything to actually refute what I said?


----------



## surada

rylah said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> DAMASCUS AFFAIR , a notorious *blood libel in 1840 in which Christian antisemitism and popular Muslim anti-Jewish feelings came to a head and were aggravated by the political struggle of the European powers for influence in the Middle East.
> Damascus Affair | Encyclopedia.com
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/damascus-affair
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Influence of the incident and reactions to it[edit]*
> 
> In a new and groundbreaking effort, the American Jewish community of 15,000[11] protested in six American cities on behalf of their Syrian brethren. "For the first time in American Jewish life, Jews... organized themselves politically to help Diaspora Jewry in distress."
> 
> According to Hasia R. Diner, in _The Jews of the United States, 1654 to 2000_, "For the Jews, the Damascus affair launched modern Jewish politics on an international scale, and for American Jews it represented their first effort at creating a distinctive political agenda. Just as the United States had used this affair to proclaim its presence on the global scale, so too did American Jews, in their newspapers and at mass meetings, announce to their coreligionists in France and England that they too ought to be thought of players in global Jewish diplomacy."[13]
> 
> According to Johannes Valentin Schwarz, the events also encouraged the growth of a modern Jewish press. "As a result, a sense of solidarity was evoked among the Jewish communities of Europe they had never experienced before. Thus, the Damascus Affair gave birth to modern Jewish press especially in Western Europe, such as to the long-lived papers _Les Archives Israélites de France_ (1840-1935) in Paris or _The Jewish Chronicle_ (1841 ff.) in London."[14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damascus affair - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Comment)
> 
> See what I was saying?
> Arabs have no one to blame but themselves...for returning a favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Damascus Affair was in 1840.. Until the 1920s the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is exactly why...
> but you have neither the guts nor intellectual honesty to admit.
> 
> All you know is _"blame da Joooz"_...pathetic...still wonder why you fail and we lead?
Click to expand...


The Palestinians didn't come from Europe or Russia. They have been there in Palestine since before Islam. You act like they have no rights or ever existed. You claim it was a land without people.


----------



## surada

rylah said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> The Quran is clear that both Christianity and Judaism are both "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament, and are valid ways to heaven.
> Muslims are taught there "can be no coercion over religion".
> There are over 30,000 Jews in Tehran alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many in Mecca?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None.. The Jews in Arabia mostly returned to Jericho about 1000 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, not because the Muslim prophet forbade any Jew in all of Arabia?
> 
> Show us your intellectual honesty, quote it yourself.
Click to expand...


They broke treaties and tried to take over the oases... and then there was that bit about killing the Nestorian Christians that didn't go too well.


----------



## Rigby5

rylah said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> DAMASCUS AFFAIR , a notorious *blood libel in 1840 in which Christian antisemitism and popular Muslim anti-Jewish feelings came to a head and were aggravated by the political struggle of the European powers for influence in the Middle East.
> Damascus Affair | Encyclopedia.com
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/damascus-affair
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Influence of the incident and reactions to it[edit]*
> 
> In a new and groundbreaking effort, the American Jewish community of 15,000[11] protested in six American cities on behalf of their Syrian brethren. "For the first time in American Jewish life, Jews... organized themselves politically to help Diaspora Jewry in distress."
> 
> According to Hasia R. Diner, in _The Jews of the United States, 1654 to 2000_, "For the Jews, the Damascus affair launched modern Jewish politics on an international scale, and for American Jews it represented their first effort at creating a distinctive political agenda. Just as the United States had used this affair to proclaim its presence on the global scale, so too did American Jews, in their newspapers and at mass meetings, announce to their coreligionists in France and England that they too ought to be thought of players in global Jewish diplomacy."[13]
> 
> According to Johannes Valentin Schwarz, the events also encouraged the growth of a modern Jewish press. "As a result, a sense of solidarity was evoked among the Jewish communities of Europe they had never experienced before. Thus, the Damascus Affair gave birth to modern Jewish press especially in Western Europe, such as to the long-lived papers _Les Archives Israélites de France_ (1840-1935) in Paris or _The Jewish Chronicle_ (1841 ff.) in London."[14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damascus affair - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Comment)
> 
> See what I was saying?
> Arabs have no one to blame but themselves...for returning a favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Damascus Affair was in 1840.. Until the 1920s the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is exactly why...
> but you have neither the guts nor intellectual honesty to admit.
> 
> All you know is _"blame da Joooz"_...pathetic...still wonder why you fail and we lead?
Click to expand...


The smallness of population of Jews in the Mideast is voluntary.
Around 160 AD, the Jewish religious hierarchy took the Roman Diaspora decree to heart, as a sign from God, that they had sinned with the arrogance and pride of their rebellion, and they pledged to leave the Mideast and not return until the coming of the Messiah.
What few Jews did not leave were mostly massacred by the Christian Crusaders, later.

Muslims never had anything to do with the small size of Jewish population in the Mideast.
If you look at Muslim Moors in the Iberian Peninsula, they imported tens of thousands of Jews.
And again it was the Christians who abused them, not the Moslems.


----------



## Rigby5

Uncensored2008 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Across the globe you say? Perhaps we shouldn't have overthrown their budding democracy for filthy lucre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh, were they as "democratic" as North Korea?
> 
> Carter should not have supported the Ayatollah Khomeini.
Click to expand...


That is silly.
The Iranians wanted the Ayatollah, the US could not do anything about it legally.
Carter not only did not support the Ayatollah, but initiated Operation Eagle Talon to attack Iran and get the embassy hostages back.  
But it failed due to sand and a collision in the dark.


----------



## surada

Rigby5 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> DAMASCUS AFFAIR , a notorious *blood libel in 1840 in which Christian antisemitism and popular Muslim anti-Jewish feelings came to a head and were aggravated by the political struggle of the European powers for influence in the Middle East.
> Damascus Affair | Encyclopedia.com
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/damascus-affair
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Influence of the incident and reactions to it[edit]*
> 
> In a new and groundbreaking effort, the American Jewish community of 15,000[11] protested in six American cities on behalf of their Syrian brethren. "For the first time in American Jewish life, Jews... organized themselves politically to help Diaspora Jewry in distress."
> 
> According to Hasia R. Diner, in _The Jews of the United States, 1654 to 2000_, "For the Jews, the Damascus affair launched modern Jewish politics on an international scale, and for American Jews it represented their first effort at creating a distinctive political agenda. Just as the United States had used this affair to proclaim its presence on the global scale, so too did American Jews, in their newspapers and at mass meetings, announce to their coreligionists in France and England that they too ought to be thought of players in global Jewish diplomacy."[13]
> 
> According to Johannes Valentin Schwarz, the events also encouraged the growth of a modern Jewish press. "As a result, a sense of solidarity was evoked among the Jewish communities of Europe they had never experienced before. Thus, the Damascus Affair gave birth to modern Jewish press especially in Western Europe, such as to the long-lived papers _Les Archives Israélites de France_ (1840-1935) in Paris or _The Jewish Chronicle_ (1841 ff.) in London."[14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damascus affair - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Comment)
> 
> See what I was saying?
> Arabs have no one to blame but themselves...for returning a favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Damascus Affair was in 1840.. Until the 1920s the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is exactly why...
> but you have neither the guts nor intellectual honesty to admit.
> 
> All you know is _"blame da Joooz"_...pathetic...still wonder why you fail and we lead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The smallness of population of Jews in the Mideast is voluntary.
> Around 160 AD, the Jewish religious hierarchy took the Roman Diaspora decree to heart, as a sign from God, that they had sinned with the arrogance and pride of their rebellion, and they pledged to leave the Mideast and not return until the coming of the Messiah.
> What few Jews did not leave were mostly massacred by the Christian Crusaders, later.
> 
> Muslims never had anything to do with the small size of Jewish population in the Mideast.
> If you look at Muslim Moors in the Iberian Peninsula, they imported tens of thousands of Jews.
> And again it was the Christians who abused them, not the Moslems.
Click to expand...


By the birth of Christ most Jews did not live in Palestine.. There were large Jewish communities in Rome, Alexandria, Elephantine Island, Damascus, Antioch, Aleppo, Persia, Baghdad... and all over Anatolia and around the Med Sea.


----------



## Rigby5

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> The Quran is clear that both Christianity and Judaism are both "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament, and are valid ways to heaven.
> Muslims are taught there "can be no coercion over religion".
> There are over 30,000 Jews in Tehran alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many in Mecca?
Click to expand...


Non-Muslims are prohibited from living in Mecca, but that is the only place.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> The Quran is clear that both Christianity and Judaism are both "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament, and are valid ways to heaven.
> Muslims are taught there "can be no coercion over religion".
> There are over 30,000 Jews in Tehran alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many in Mecca?
Click to expand...

Rigby lies





__





						Jews of Iran
					

Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.




					www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org


----------



## Rigby5

surada said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> DAMASCUS AFFAIR , a notorious *blood libel in 1840 in which Christian antisemitism and popular Muslim anti-Jewish feelings came to a head and were aggravated by the political struggle of the European powers for influence in the Middle East.
> Damascus Affair | Encyclopedia.com
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/damascus-affair
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Influence of the incident and reactions to it[edit]*
> 
> In a new and groundbreaking effort, the American Jewish community of 15,000[11] protested in six American cities on behalf of their Syrian brethren. "For the first time in American Jewish life, Jews... organized themselves politically to help Diaspora Jewry in distress."
> 
> According to Hasia R. Diner, in _The Jews of the United States, 1654 to 2000_, "For the Jews, the Damascus affair launched modern Jewish politics on an international scale, and for American Jews it represented their first effort at creating a distinctive political agenda. Just as the United States had used this affair to proclaim its presence on the global scale, so too did American Jews, in their newspapers and at mass meetings, announce to their coreligionists in France and England that they too ought to be thought of players in global Jewish diplomacy."[13]
> 
> According to Johannes Valentin Schwarz, the events also encouraged the growth of a modern Jewish press. "As a result, a sense of solidarity was evoked among the Jewish communities of Europe they had never experienced before. Thus, the Damascus Affair gave birth to modern Jewish press especially in Western Europe, such as to the long-lived papers _Les Archives Israélites de France_ (1840-1935) in Paris or _The Jewish Chronicle_ (1841 ff.) in London."[14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damascus affair - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Comment)
> 
> See what I was saying?
> Arabs have no one to blame but themselves...for returning a favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Damascus Affair was in 1840.. Until the 1920s the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is exactly why...
> but you have neither the guts nor intellectual honesty to admit.
> 
> All you know is _"blame da Joooz"_...pathetic...still wonder why you fail and we lead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The smallness of population of Jews in the Mideast is voluntary.
> Around 160 AD, the Jewish religious hierarchy took the Roman Diaspora decree to heart, as a sign from God, that they had sinned with the arrogance and pride of their rebellion, and they pledged to leave the Mideast and not return until the coming of the Messiah.
> What few Jews did not leave were mostly massacred by the Christian Crusaders, later.
> 
> Muslims never had anything to do with the small size of Jewish population in the Mideast.
> If you look at Muslim Moors in the Iberian Peninsula, they imported tens of thousands of Jews.
> And again it was the Christians who abused them, not the Moslems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the birth of Christ most Jews did not live in Palestine.. There were large Jewish communities in Rome, Alexandria, Elephantine Island, Damascus, Antioch, Aleppo, Persia, Baghdad... and all over Anatolia and around the Med Sea.
Click to expand...


You are correct.
I said the Jewish population of the mideast was small by then, but I should have said Palestine, not the whole Mideast.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Rigby5 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Across the globe you say? Perhaps we shouldn't have overthrown their budding democracy for filthy lucre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh, were they as "democratic" as North Korea?
> 
> Carter should not have supported the Ayatollah Khomeini.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is silly.
> The Iranians wanted the Ayatollah, the US could not do anything about it legally.
> Carter not only did not support the Ayatollah, but initiated Operation Eagle Talon to attack Iran and get the embassy hostages back.
> But it failed due to sand and a collision in the dark.
Click to expand...


*The Iranians wanted the Ayatollah, *

That's awesome!!

How many times was he elected?


----------



## surada

Rigby5 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Across the globe you say? Perhaps we shouldn't have overthrown their budding democracy for filthy lucre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh, were they as "democratic" as North Korea?
> 
> Carter should not have supported the Ayatollah Khomeini.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is silly.
> The Iranians wanted the Ayatollah, the US could not do anything about it legally.
> Carter not only did not support the Ayatollah, but initiated Operation Eagle Talon to attack Iran and get the embassy hostages back.
> But it failed due to sand and a collision in the dark.
Click to expand...


Some Iranians wanted the Ayatolla.. The Shah was a weak and mercurial guy.. He was at the center of  wealthy, elite circle..  Not much interest or concern for the Iranian people. Carter didn't support the Ayatolla.


----------



## rylah

surada said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> DAMASCUS AFFAIR , a notorious *blood libel in 1840 in which Christian antisemitism and popular Muslim anti-Jewish feelings came to a head and were aggravated by the political struggle of the European powers for influence in the Middle East.
> Damascus Affair | Encyclopedia.com
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/damascus-affair
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Influence of the incident and reactions to it[edit]*
> 
> In a new and groundbreaking effort, the American Jewish community of 15,000[11] protested in six American cities on behalf of their Syrian brethren. "For the first time in American Jewish life, Jews... organized themselves politically to help Diaspora Jewry in distress."
> 
> According to Hasia R. Diner, in _The Jews of the United States, 1654 to 2000_, "For the Jews, the Damascus affair launched modern Jewish politics on an international scale, and for American Jews it represented their first effort at creating a distinctive political agenda. Just as the United States had used this affair to proclaim its presence on the global scale, so too did American Jews, in their newspapers and at mass meetings, announce to their coreligionists in France and England that they too ought to be thought of players in global Jewish diplomacy."[13]
> 
> According to Johannes Valentin Schwarz, the events also encouraged the growth of a modern Jewish press. "As a result, a sense of solidarity was evoked among the Jewish communities of Europe they had never experienced before. Thus, the Damascus Affair gave birth to modern Jewish press especially in Western Europe, such as to the long-lived papers _Les Archives Israélites de France_ (1840-1935) in Paris or _The Jewish Chronicle_ (1841 ff.) in London."[14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damascus affair - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Comment)
> 
> See what I was saying?
> Arabs have no one to blame but themselves...for returning a favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Damascus Affair was in 1840.. Until the 1920s the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is exactly why...
> but you have neither the guts nor intellectual honesty to admit.
> 
> All you know is _"blame da Joooz"_...pathetic...still wonder why you fail and we lead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians didn't come from Europe or Russia. They have been there in Palestine since before Islam. You act like they have no rights or ever existed. You claim it was a land without people.
Click to expand...



That explains your sadism and why you didn't deserve to be defeated by dhimmi Jews?
Or why the so called _"Palestinians" _can't even pronounce _'P-alestine' _
without learning a foreign language?

You are frauds and you know it, you have no honor, not at all.
And can't deal with your own responsibility in becoming the disgrace of the Arab world.


----------



## Rigby5

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> The Quran is clear that both Christianity and Judaism are both "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament, and are valid ways to heaven.
> Muslims are taught there "can be no coercion over religion".
> There are over 30,000 Jews in Tehran alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many in Mecca?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rigby lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews of Iran
> 
> 
> Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org
Click to expand...


Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem.
It says only 8,000 now, but obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.
In fact, Ahmadinejad was Jewish and openly admitted it.


----------



## surada

rylah said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> DAMASCUS AFFAIR , a notorious *blood libel in 1840 in which Christian antisemitism and popular Muslim anti-Jewish feelings came to a head and were aggravated by the political struggle of the European powers for influence in the Middle East.
> Damascus Affair | Encyclopedia.com
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/damascus-affair
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Influence of the incident and reactions to it[edit]*
> 
> In a new and groundbreaking effort, the American Jewish community of 15,000[11] protested in six American cities on behalf of their Syrian brethren. "For the first time in American Jewish life, Jews... organized themselves politically to help Diaspora Jewry in distress."
> 
> According to Hasia R. Diner, in _The Jews of the United States, 1654 to 2000_, "For the Jews, the Damascus affair launched modern Jewish politics on an international scale, and for American Jews it represented their first effort at creating a distinctive political agenda. Just as the United States had used this affair to proclaim its presence on the global scale, so too did American Jews, in their newspapers and at mass meetings, announce to their coreligionists in France and England that they too ought to be thought of players in global Jewish diplomacy."[13]
> 
> According to Johannes Valentin Schwarz, the events also encouraged the growth of a modern Jewish press. "As a result, a sense of solidarity was evoked among the Jewish communities of Europe they had never experienced before. Thus, the Damascus Affair gave birth to modern Jewish press especially in Western Europe, such as to the long-lived papers _Les Archives Israélites de France_ (1840-1935) in Paris or _The Jewish Chronicle_ (1841 ff.) in London."[14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damascus affair - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Comment)
> 
> See what I was saying?
> Arabs have no one to blame but themselves...for returning a favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Damascus Affair was in 1840.. Until the 1920s the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is exactly why...
> but you have neither the guts nor intellectual honesty to admit.
> 
> All you know is _"blame da Joooz"_...pathetic...still wonder why you fail and we lead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians didn't come from Europe or Russia. They have been there in Palestine since before Islam. You act like they have no rights or ever existed. You claim it was a land without people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That explains your sadism and why you didn't deserve to be defeated by dhimmi Jews,
> or why the so called "Palestinians" can't even pronounce _'P-alestine' _
> without learning a foreign language?
> 
> You are frauds and you know it, you have no honor, not at all,
> and can't deal with your own responsibility in becoming the disgrace of the Arab world.
Click to expand...


When I was a kid there were thousands of Palestinians living and working in Arabia in 1950.. This is more of your claiming they didn't exist. 
Remember, the European Jews sought sanctuary in Palestine when no one  else would give them a safe place.. ..  The Palestinians have paid for the Holocaust in Europe.


----------



## Rigby5

rylah said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> DAMASCUS AFFAIR , a notorious *blood libel in 1840 in which Christian antisemitism and popular Muslim anti-Jewish feelings came to a head and were aggravated by the political struggle of the European powers for influence in the Middle East.
> Damascus Affair | Encyclopedia.com
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/damascus-affair
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Influence of the incident and reactions to it[edit]*
> 
> In a new and groundbreaking effort, the American Jewish community of 15,000[11] protested in six American cities on behalf of their Syrian brethren. "For the first time in American Jewish life, Jews... organized themselves politically to help Diaspora Jewry in distress."
> 
> According to Hasia R. Diner, in _The Jews of the United States, 1654 to 2000_, "For the Jews, the Damascus affair launched modern Jewish politics on an international scale, and for American Jews it represented their first effort at creating a distinctive political agenda. Just as the United States had used this affair to proclaim its presence on the global scale, so too did American Jews, in their newspapers and at mass meetings, announce to their coreligionists in France and England that they too ought to be thought of players in global Jewish diplomacy."[13]
> 
> According to Johannes Valentin Schwarz, the events also encouraged the growth of a modern Jewish press. "As a result, a sense of solidarity was evoked among the Jewish communities of Europe they had never experienced before. Thus, the Damascus Affair gave birth to modern Jewish press especially in Western Europe, such as to the long-lived papers _Les Archives Israélites de France_ (1840-1935) in Paris or _The Jewish Chronicle_ (1841 ff.) in London."[14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damascus affair - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Comment)
> 
> See what I was saying?
> Arabs have no one to blame but themselves...for returning a favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Damascus Affair was in 1840.. Until the 1920s the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is exactly why...
> but you have neither the guts nor intellectual honesty to admit.
> 
> All you know is _"blame da Joooz"_...pathetic...still wonder why you fail and we lead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians didn't come from Europe or Russia. They have been there in Palestine since before Islam. You act like they have no rights or ever existed. You claim it was a land without people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That explains your sadism and why you didn't deserve to be defeated by dhimmi Jews?
> Or why the so called _"Palestinians" _can't even pronounce _'P-alestine' _
> without learning a foreign language?
> 
> You are frauds and you know it, you have no honor, not at all.
> And can't deal with your own responsibility in becoming the disgrace of the Arab world.
Click to expand...


The 'p' in Palestine is supposed to be pronounced as an 'f' historically, because it comes from Phoenicians and Philistines.
The people pronouncing it with a hard 'p' are getting it all wrong.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Remember, the European Jews sought sanctuary in Palestine when no one else would give them a safe place.. ..



The Arabs in Palestine gave them a safe place?


----------



## rylah

surada said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> DAMASCUS AFFAIR , a notorious *blood libel in 1840 in which Christian antisemitism and popular Muslim anti-Jewish feelings came to a head and were aggravated by the political struggle of the European powers for influence in the Middle East.
> Damascus Affair | Encyclopedia.com
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/damascus-affair
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Influence of the incident and reactions to it[edit]*
> 
> In a new and groundbreaking effort, the American Jewish community of 15,000[11] protested in six American cities on behalf of their Syrian brethren. "For the first time in American Jewish life, Jews... organized themselves politically to help Diaspora Jewry in distress."
> 
> According to Hasia R. Diner, in _The Jews of the United States, 1654 to 2000_, "For the Jews, the Damascus affair launched modern Jewish politics on an international scale, and for American Jews it represented their first effort at creating a distinctive political agenda. Just as the United States had used this affair to proclaim its presence on the global scale, so too did American Jews, in their newspapers and at mass meetings, announce to their coreligionists in France and England that they too ought to be thought of players in global Jewish diplomacy."[13]
> 
> According to Johannes Valentin Schwarz, the events also encouraged the growth of a modern Jewish press. "As a result, a sense of solidarity was evoked among the Jewish communities of Europe they had never experienced before. Thus, the Damascus Affair gave birth to modern Jewish press especially in Western Europe, such as to the long-lived papers _Les Archives Israélites de France_ (1840-1935) in Paris or _The Jewish Chronicle_ (1841 ff.) in London."[14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damascus affair - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Comment)
> 
> See what I was saying?
> Arabs have no one to blame but themselves...for returning a favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Damascus Affair was in 1840.. Until the 1920s the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is exactly why...
> but you have neither the guts nor intellectual honesty to admit.
> 
> All you know is _"blame da Joooz"_...pathetic...still wonder why you fail and we lead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians didn't come from Europe or Russia. They have been there in Palestine since before Islam. You act like they have no rights or ever existed. You claim it was a land without people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That explains your sadism and why you didn't deserve to be defeated by dhimmi Jews,
> or why the so called "Palestinians" can't even pronounce _'P-alestine' _
> without learning a foreign language?
> 
> You are frauds and you know it, you have no honor, not at all,
> and can't deal with your own responsibility in becoming the disgrace of the Arab world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I was a kid there were thousands of Palestinians living and working in Arabia in 1950.. This is more of your claiming they didn't exist.
> Remember, the European Jews sought sanctuary in Palestine when no one  else would give them a safe place.. ..  The Palestinians have paid for the Holocaust in Europe.
Click to expand...


Oh I didn't know Rashida _'horse smile'_ Tlaib
and Louise_ 'termite'_ Farakhan had the free time to post their bs here...


----------



## surada

Rigby5 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> DAMASCUS AFFAIR , a notorious *blood libel in 1840 in which Christian antisemitism and popular Muslim anti-Jewish feelings came to a head and were aggravated by the political struggle of the European powers for influence in the Middle East.
> Damascus Affair | Encyclopedia.com
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/damascus-affair
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Influence of the incident and reactions to it[edit]*
> 
> In a new and groundbreaking effort, the American Jewish community of 15,000[11] protested in six American cities on behalf of their Syrian brethren. "For the first time in American Jewish life, Jews... organized themselves politically to help Diaspora Jewry in distress."
> 
> According to Hasia R. Diner, in _The Jews of the United States, 1654 to 2000_, "For the Jews, the Damascus affair launched modern Jewish politics on an international scale, and for American Jews it represented their first effort at creating a distinctive political agenda. Just as the United States had used this affair to proclaim its presence on the global scale, so too did American Jews, in their newspapers and at mass meetings, announce to their coreligionists in France and England that they too ought to be thought of players in global Jewish diplomacy."[13]
> 
> According to Johannes Valentin Schwarz, the events also encouraged the growth of a modern Jewish press. "As a result, a sense of solidarity was evoked among the Jewish communities of Europe they had never experienced before. Thus, the Damascus Affair gave birth to modern Jewish press especially in Western Europe, such as to the long-lived papers _Les Archives Israélites de France_ (1840-1935) in Paris or _The Jewish Chronicle_ (1841 ff.) in London."[14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damascus affair - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Comment)
> 
> See what I was saying?
> Arabs have no one to blame but themselves...for returning a favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Damascus Affair was in 1840.. Until the 1920s the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is exactly why...
> but you have neither the guts nor intellectual honesty to admit.
> 
> All you know is _"blame da Joooz"_...pathetic...still wonder why you fail and we lead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians didn't come from Europe or Russia. They have been there in Palestine since before Islam. You act like they have no rights or ever existed. You claim it was a land without people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That explains your sadism and why you didn't deserve to be defeated by dhimmi Jews?
> Or why the so called _"Palestinians" _can't even pronounce _'P-alestine' _
> without learning a foreign language?
> 
> You are frauds and you know it, you have no honor, not at all.
> And can't deal with your own responsibility in becoming the disgrace of the Arab world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 'p' in Palestine is supposed to be pronounced as an 'f' historically, because it comes from Phoenicians and Philistines.
> The people pronouncing it with a hard 'p' are getting it all wrong.
Click to expand...


Rylah should have known that.. Its pretty elementary stuff.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Rigby5 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> The Quran is clear that both Christianity and Judaism are both "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament, and are valid ways to heaven.
> Muslims are taught there "can be no coercion over religion".
> There are over 30,000 Jews in Tehran alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many in Mecca?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rigby lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews of Iran
> 
> 
> Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem.
> It says only 8,000 now, but obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.
> In fact, Ahmadinejad was Jewish and openly admitted it.
Click to expand...


*Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem. *

Where did it say "without problem"?

*obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.*

Why would they do that if they were living in Iran, "without problem"?


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, the European Jews sought sanctuary in Palestine when no one else would give them a safe place.. ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs in Palestine gave them a safe place?
Click to expand...


The population of Palestine doubled in 15 years with European refugees who didn't speak Arabic. Can you imagine if that happened in the US?

And the whole time the Refugees were killing British peacekeepers.


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> The Quran is clear that both Christianity and Judaism are both "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament, and are valid ways to heaven.
> Muslims are taught there "can be no coercion over religion".
> There are over 30,000 Jews in Tehran alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many in Mecca?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rigby lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews of Iran
> 
> 
> Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem.
> It says only 8,000 now, but obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.
> In fact, Ahmadinejad was Jewish and openly admitted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem. *
> 
> Where did it say "without problem"?
> 
> *obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.*
> 
> Why would they do that if they were living in Iran, "without problem"?
Click to expand...


Have you ever been to Iran?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, the European Jews sought sanctuary in Palestine when no one else would give them a safe place.. ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs in Palestine gave them a safe place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The population of Palestine doubled in 15 years with European refugees who didn't speak Arabic. Can you imagine if that happened in the US?
> 
> And the whole time the Refugees were killing British peacekeepers.
Click to expand...


*The population of Palestine doubled in 15 years with European refugees who didn't speak Arabic. *

Between which years?


----------



## Indeependent

surada said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no "pals," there are Arabs and Muslims. The Arabs were given Jordan, the Christians Lebanon, and the Jews Israel.
> 
> But Muslims will not allow other faiths, Muslim supremacy is absolute. They already conquered Christian Lebanon, they seek Israel, then on to Spain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *The demographics of Lebanon were changed overnight with the flood of Palestinian refugees  in 1948 and 1967. You have never been to Lebanon either, have you?
> 
> There are 1 1/2 million Christians in Arabia...
> 
> There were 50 Christian Churches in Baghdad before Bush's invasion. Currently there are at least 600 churches and 500,000–1,000,000 Christians in Iran.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Lebanon was mostly Christian before 48??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 90%
> 
> But Muslims don't allow other religions. Muslim supremacists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.
> The Quran is clear that both Christianity and Judaism are both "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament, and are valid ways to heaven.
> Muslims are taught there "can be no coercion over religion".
> There are over 30,000 Jews in Tehran alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before the 1967 war there were 250,000 Jews in Tehran.
Click to expand...

I request once again from your twisted mind Links to actual non-Islamic Jihad sites.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> The Quran is clear that both Christianity and Judaism are both "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament, and are valid ways to heaven.
> Muslims are taught there "can be no coercion over religion".
> There are over 30,000 Jews in Tehran alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many in Mecca?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rigby lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews of Iran
> 
> 
> Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem.
> It says only 8,000 now, but obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.
> In fact, Ahmadinejad was Jewish and openly admitted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem. *
> 
> Where did it say "without problem"?
> 
> *obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.*
> 
> Why would they do that if they were living in Iran, "without problem"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to Iran?
Click to expand...


Why would I want to go there?

Maybe in the 70s would have been nice, before the barbarians took over.......


----------



## Indeependent

Rigby5 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six million wasn't enough for you Jew-haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why, across thousands of years and miles, the actions of a relatively few number of Jews consistently engage in anti-social behavior that results in millions of their tribe being exterminated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What  does that accusation have to do with Palestine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's *Palestine*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a province of Syria according to Herodotus .. and mentioned by Shakespeare and Chaucer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you admit the 'palestinians' are Syrians, after the numerous times that has been pointed out here, and they aren't 'refugees', they're just squatters who don't want to  go back where they came from. They make too good a living via gangsterism and terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Squatters? The Palestinians have been there for thousands of years. The whole area was Syria-Palestine since 500 BC. The Jews have a remarkable story but they were never the only people who lived there and their kingdom was by no means grand. David was a bandit king on the trade route between Egypt and Mesopotamia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "For thousands of years..."
> 
> And how many more thousands of years it will take until
> at least any significant majority of so-called '_the Palestinians'_
> actually learn to pronounce '_P-alestine_' or understand what that means?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like you have belittled the Palestinians since you first sought sanctuary in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubbish. The Labor Zionists bent over backwards trying to get them organized and promoting skilled labor training programs among Arabs; they rejected anything that smacked of progress and progressive social planning and instead some 90% of them joined the 1936 uprising. people like you are just liars and spreading bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you are saying is that the Arabs rejected progressive social planning so they deserved what was done to them??
> 
> In the mid 1920s the various socialist factions were  demonstrating against each other .. The Palestinians had never heard of Lenin an Marx so they were fairly confused by events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they deserve it because Israel is the apple of G-d's eye.
> They've crossed the line with the expulsion of local Jews form all 4 holy cities.
> 
> Humiliated by the weakest of dhimmis - they have no one to blame but themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Arabic speaking Jews were prosperous all over the ME and north Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oranges grow on trees
> Arabs can't pronounce 'P-alestine'
> and Jews are prosperous everywhere...
> 
> ...here you're even trying to appropriate it in credit of Muslims,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a bit of propaganda.. The Arab Jews left in 1948, 1953, 1956, 1967 and 1973.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you just don't know anything.
> 
> Jews from Arab countries, and especially the local Jews in Israel,
> essentially initiated the Zionist movement before Herzl was even born.
> 
> That's why when Arabs tell their narrative, never dare discuss the Damascus Affair,
> and the following Arab pogroms throughout the Caliphate as the cause of Zionism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zionists initiated the pogroms..
> 
> The Zionists didn't help the British get rid of the Ottoman Turks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See?  Pathetic antisemitism and total rejection of history and basic logic.
> 
> Tell me how did Zionists initiate the Arab pogroms of 1840's, *before* Zionism??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> There was not a significant Jewish population in the Mideast until the 1930s or so, European immigration skyrocketed.
> Less than 5% of the population in Palestine was Jewish for example.
> And there were NEVER any Arab violence against Jews.
> It would be against the Quran.
> But there were several riots, like in 1929, against Zionists who were deliberately starting violence and were heavily armed, while the British prevented Arabs from being armed.
> If you look at the death toll of this riot, you see about 120 killed on each side, so then it is impossible to claim it was a pogrom.  It was more likely started by Zionists.
> 
> By the way, the word "Semitic" is a proper noun, so alway has to be capitalized.
> And you also are using it wrong, because the word "Semitic" means "of an Arab language group", and does not mean Jewish.  So anti-Semitic, does not really mean anti-Jewish.  That is an example of attempted cultural appropriation, and is wrong.
Click to expand...

And Arabs occupy 99.99999999999999999999999999999999999999% of the land in the region and are still murdering each other, yet *that fact* never seems to bother the Jew haters.


----------



## Indeependent

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> The Quran is clear that both Christianity and Judaism are both "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament, and are valid ways to heaven.
> Muslims are taught there "can be no coercion over religion".
> There are over 30,000 Jews in Tehran alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many in Mecca?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rigby lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews of Iran
> 
> 
> Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem.
> It says only 8,000 now, but obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.
> In fact, Ahmadinejad was Jewish and openly admitted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem. *
> 
> Where did it say "without problem"?
> 
> *obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.*
> 
> Why would they do that if they were living in Iran, "without problem"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to Iran?
Click to expand...

The Shah was Hitler and so are the Mullahs despite your romantic notions.
And yes, I have met many Jews and non-Jews who escaped in the late 70s and early 80s who said Iran was always a beautiful sewer if you didn't bow to your leader.


----------



## Indeependent

Rigby5 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get it.  You are a Jew hater.
> Hamas is a terrorists group.  No reason to help them reach their goal, which is all Palestine, no Israel.
> Israel stole nothing.  *Britain  *owned the land and they gave it to the Jews.
> Should Israel decide to join into a peace treaty, it would give them a girth of 9 miles.  And amazingly, they are going to do it.  Land for peace.
> We know who is going to invade them then and why.  Israel is going to be damn near destroyed.
> Then comes God.
> Israel wins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally wrong.
> First of all, resistance fighters like the French Resistance in WWII were also terrorists.
> Anyone illegally invaded has to fall back on terrorist tactics, and it is legal.\
> Second is that Israel has no legal existence at all.
> England NEVER owned any of Palestine at all, and was obligated under the Mandate for Palestine from the Treaty of San Remo, to make an independent Arab Palestine, not Israel.
> In fact, the Zionist terrorists murdered hundreds of British soldiers, like in the King David Hotel bombing.
> None of Palestine was ever given to Jews by England, ever.
> The Balfour Declaration was only to allow more immigration ease.
> Jews did not take over until they forced the British to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did the Jews force the British Empire to leave?  They had no army.  They had no influence, no numbers, no funds?  If that land is not Israels, there where is the land of Israel?  Where was King David's throne?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, they have several armies, the Stern Gang, Irgun, Hagganah, etc.
> They had been told to prepare, so had enlisted years earlier to be fully trained and ready before they got to Palestine.
> They had tons of funding and arms, many from the US government, who was secretly shipping arms to them.
> 
> That land known now as Israel or Palestine, historically was the Land of Canaan.
> It was never the homeland of the Hebrew, and King David was a temporary usurper who we don't really even know if exited, and left not a single physical trait anywhere.
Click to expand...

We all know how well each Muslim terrorist group gets along with each other.


----------



## rylah

surada said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> DAMASCUS AFFAIR , a notorious *blood libel in 1840 in which Christian antisemitism and popular Muslim anti-Jewish feelings came to a head and were aggravated by the political struggle of the European powers for influence in the Middle East.
> Damascus Affair | Encyclopedia.com
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/damascus-affair
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Influence of the incident and reactions to it[edit]*
> 
> In a new and groundbreaking effort, the American Jewish community of 15,000[11] protested in six American cities on behalf of their Syrian brethren. "For the first time in American Jewish life, Jews... organized themselves politically to help Diaspora Jewry in distress."
> 
> According to Hasia R. Diner, in _The Jews of the United States, 1654 to 2000_, "For the Jews, the Damascus affair launched modern Jewish politics on an international scale, and for American Jews it represented their first effort at creating a distinctive political agenda. Just as the United States had used this affair to proclaim its presence on the global scale, so too did American Jews, in their newspapers and at mass meetings, announce to their coreligionists in France and England that they too ought to be thought of players in global Jewish diplomacy."[13]
> 
> According to Johannes Valentin Schwarz, the events also encouraged the growth of a modern Jewish press. "As a result, a sense of solidarity was evoked among the Jewish communities of Europe they had never experienced before. Thus, the Damascus Affair gave birth to modern Jewish press especially in Western Europe, such as to the long-lived papers _Les Archives Israélites de France_ (1840-1935) in Paris or _The Jewish Chronicle_ (1841 ff.) in London."[14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damascus affair - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Comment)
> 
> See what I was saying?
> Arabs have no one to blame but themselves...for returning a favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Damascus Affair was in 1840.. Until the 1920s the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is exactly why...
> but you have neither the guts nor intellectual honesty to admit.
> 
> All you know is _"blame da Joooz"_...pathetic...still wonder why you fail and we lead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians didn't come from Europe or Russia. They have been there in Palestine since before Islam. You act like they have no rights or ever existed. You claim it was a land without people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That explains your sadism and why you didn't deserve to be defeated by dhimmi Jews?
> Or why the so called _"Palestinians" _can't even pronounce _'P-alestine' _
> without learning a foreign language?
> 
> You are frauds and you know it, you have no honor, not at all.
> And can't deal with your own responsibility in becoming the disgrace of the Arab world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 'p' in Palestine is supposed to be pronounced as an 'f' historically, because it comes from Phoenicians and Philistines.
> The people pronouncing it with a hard 'p' are getting it all wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rylah should have known that.. Its pretty elementary stuff.
Click to expand...


Yeah, let's see that circular logic at work...

Arabs can't pronounce 'P-alestine', or explain what the word means,
because  neither Greeks could, making them native?

That's why I say you folks are frauds,
cause you can't be THAT stupid.

Have some integrity.

.


----------



## Indeependent

rylah said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> DAMASCUS AFFAIR , a notorious *blood libel in 1840 in which Christian antisemitism and popular Muslim anti-Jewish feelings came to a head and were aggravated by the political struggle of the European powers for influence in the Middle East.
> Damascus Affair | Encyclopedia.com
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/damascus-affair
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Influence of the incident and reactions to it[edit]*
> 
> In a new and groundbreaking effort, the American Jewish community of 15,000[11] protested in six American cities on behalf of their Syrian brethren. "For the first time in American Jewish life, Jews... organized themselves politically to help Diaspora Jewry in distress."
> 
> According to Hasia R. Diner, in _The Jews of the United States, 1654 to 2000_, "For the Jews, the Damascus affair launched modern Jewish politics on an international scale, and for American Jews it represented their first effort at creating a distinctive political agenda. Just as the United States had used this affair to proclaim its presence on the global scale, so too did American Jews, in their newspapers and at mass meetings, announce to their coreligionists in France and England that they too ought to be thought of players in global Jewish diplomacy."[13]
> 
> According to Johannes Valentin Schwarz, the events also encouraged the growth of a modern Jewish press. "As a result, a sense of solidarity was evoked among the Jewish communities of Europe they had never experienced before. Thus, the Damascus Affair gave birth to modern Jewish press especially in Western Europe, such as to the long-lived papers _Les Archives Israélites de France_ (1840-1935) in Paris or _The Jewish Chronicle_ (1841 ff.) in London."[14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damascus affair - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Comment)
> 
> See what I was saying?
> Arabs have no one to blame but themselves...for returning a favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Damascus Affair was in 1840.. Until the 1920s the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is exactly why...
> but you have neither the guts nor intellectual honesty to admit.
> 
> All you know is _"blame da Joooz"_...pathetic...still wonder why you fail and we lead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians didn't come from Europe or Russia. They have been there in Palestine since before Islam. You act like they have no rights or ever existed. You claim it was a land without people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That explains your sadism and why you didn't deserve to be defeated by dhimmi Jews?
> Or why the so called _"Palestinians" _can't even pronounce _'P-alestine' _
> without learning a foreign language?
> 
> You are frauds and you know it, you have no honor, not at all.
> And can't deal with your own responsibility in becoming the disgrace of the Arab world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 'p' in Palestine is supposed to be pronounced as an 'f' historically, because it comes from Phoenicians and Philistines.
> The people pronouncing it with a hard 'p' are getting it all wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rylah should have known that.. Its pretty elementary stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, let's see that circular logic at work...
> Arabs can't pronounce 'P-alestine' because neither Greeks could?
> 
> Yeah you folks are either incapable of truth,
> or simply don't know how to work that think between your ears...
Click to expand...

Do you really care?
I say start a war because Israel needs more land.


----------



## rylah

Indeependent said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> DAMASCUS AFFAIR , a notorious *blood libel in 1840 in which Christian antisemitism and popular Muslim anti-Jewish feelings came to a head and were aggravated by the political struggle of the European powers for influence in the Middle East.
> Damascus Affair | Encyclopedia.com
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/damascus-affair
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Influence of the incident and reactions to it[edit]*
> 
> In a new and groundbreaking effort, the American Jewish community of 15,000[11] protested in six American cities on behalf of their Syrian brethren. "For the first time in American Jewish life, Jews... organized themselves politically to help Diaspora Jewry in distress."
> 
> According to Hasia R. Diner, in _The Jews of the United States, 1654 to 2000_, "For the Jews, the Damascus affair launched modern Jewish politics on an international scale, and for American Jews it represented their first effort at creating a distinctive political agenda. Just as the United States had used this affair to proclaim its presence on the global scale, so too did American Jews, in their newspapers and at mass meetings, announce to their coreligionists in France and England that they too ought to be thought of players in global Jewish diplomacy."[13]
> 
> According to Johannes Valentin Schwarz, the events also encouraged the growth of a modern Jewish press. "As a result, a sense of solidarity was evoked among the Jewish communities of Europe they had never experienced before. Thus, the Damascus Affair gave birth to modern Jewish press especially in Western Europe, such as to the long-lived papers _Les Archives Israélites de France_ (1840-1935) in Paris or _The Jewish Chronicle_ (1841 ff.) in London."[14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damascus affair - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Comment)
> 
> See what I was saying?
> Arabs have no one to blame but themselves...for returning a favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Damascus Affair was in 1840.. Until the 1920s the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is exactly why...
> but you have neither the guts nor intellectual honesty to admit.
> 
> All you know is _"blame da Joooz"_...pathetic...still wonder why you fail and we lead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians didn't come from Europe or Russia. They have been there in Palestine since before Islam. You act like they have no rights or ever existed. You claim it was a land without people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That explains your sadism and why you didn't deserve to be defeated by dhimmi Jews?
> Or why the so called _"Palestinians" _can't even pronounce _'P-alestine' _
> without learning a foreign language?
> 
> You are frauds and you know it, you have no honor, not at all.
> And can't deal with your own responsibility in becoming the disgrace of the Arab world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 'p' in Palestine is supposed to be pronounced as an 'f' historically, because it comes from Phoenicians and Philistines.
> The people pronouncing it with a hard 'p' are getting it all wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rylah should have known that.. Its pretty elementary stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, let's see that circular logic at work...
> Arabs can't pronounce 'P-alestine' because neither Greeks could?
> 
> Yeah you folks are either incapable of truth,
> or simply don't know how to work that think between your ears...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really care?
> I say start a war because Israel needs more land.
Click to expand...


They'll start it themselves,
and later beg for that outcome.

But I see what You mean, for raising the morale.
I'd start with the ICC, Ahlam Tamimi, Sarah Halimi's murderer...

And make sure to leave no doubts.


----------



## Rigby5

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, the European Jews sought sanctuary in Palestine when no one else would give them a safe place.. ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs in Palestine gave them a safe place?
Click to expand...


Yes, the foolish Arabs in Palestine actually requested Jewish immigration from Europe to bring in much needed capital, since the Ottoman Empire had been draining them with taxes for centuries.
The Arab Palestinians never dreamed so many would come and actually take over.


----------



## Rigby5

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> The Quran is clear that both Christianity and Judaism are both "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament, and are valid ways to heaven.
> Muslims are taught there "can be no coercion over religion".
> There are over 30,000 Jews in Tehran alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many in Mecca?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rigby lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews of Iran
> 
> 
> Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem.
> It says only 8,000 now, but obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.
> In fact, Ahmadinejad was Jewish and openly admitted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem. *
> 
> Where did it say "without problem"?
> 
> *obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.*
> 
> Why would they do that if they were living in Iran, "without problem"?
Click to expand...


Obviously Zionists BECAME a problem, so then the Zionists caused problems for all Jews everywhere.
The problem was never the Arabs or Muslims.
Again, 
A


Toddsterpatriot said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> The Quran is clear that both Christianity and Judaism are both "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament, and are valid ways to heaven.
> Muslims are taught there "can be no coercion over religion".
> There are over 30,000 Jews in Tehran alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many in Mecca?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rigby lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews of Iran
> 
> 
> Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem.
> It says only 8,000 now, but obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.
> In fact, Ahmadinejad was Jewish and openly admitted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem. *
> 
> Where did it say "without problem"?
> 
> *obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.*
> 
> Why would they do that if they were living in Iran, "without problem"?
Click to expand...


If there were problems from the Muslims, then the Jews would just leave, since they get the offer of free homestead and jobs in Israel.  
The problem for Jews in Tehran is caused by Zionists making all Jews look bad, not from Muslims.
Again, Ahmadinejad said he was Jewish.


----------



## Rigby5

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, the European Jews sought sanctuary in Palestine when no one else would give them a safe place.. ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs in Palestine gave them a safe place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The population of Palestine doubled in 15 years with European refugees who didn't speak Arabic. Can you imagine if that happened in the US?
> 
> And the whole time the Refugees were killing British peacekeepers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The population of Palestine doubled in 15 years with European refugees who didn't speak Arabic. *
> 
> Between which years?
Click to expand...


Started around 1933.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> The Quran is clear that both Christianity and Judaism are both "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament, and are valid ways to heaven.
> Muslims are taught there "can be no coercion over religion".
> There are over 30,000 Jews in Tehran alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many in Mecca?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rigby lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews of Iran
> 
> 
> Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem.
> It says only 8,000 now, but obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.
> In fact, Ahmadinejad was Jewish and openly admitted it.
Click to expand...

Obviously you lied


----------



## surada

Indeependent said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> DAMASCUS AFFAIR , a notorious *blood libel in 1840 in which Christian antisemitism and popular Muslim anti-Jewish feelings came to a head and were aggravated by the political struggle of the European powers for influence in the Middle East.
> Damascus Affair | Encyclopedia.com
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/damascus-affair
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Influence of the incident and reactions to it[edit]*
> 
> In a new and groundbreaking effort, the American Jewish community of 15,000[11] protested in six American cities on behalf of their Syrian brethren. "For the first time in American Jewish life, Jews... organized themselves politically to help Diaspora Jewry in distress."
> 
> According to Hasia R. Diner, in _The Jews of the United States, 1654 to 2000_, "For the Jews, the Damascus affair launched modern Jewish politics on an international scale, and for American Jews it represented their first effort at creating a distinctive political agenda. Just as the United States had used this affair to proclaim its presence on the global scale, so too did American Jews, in their newspapers and at mass meetings, announce to their coreligionists in France and England that they too ought to be thought of players in global Jewish diplomacy."[13]
> 
> According to Johannes Valentin Schwarz, the events also encouraged the growth of a modern Jewish press. "As a result, a sense of solidarity was evoked among the Jewish communities of Europe they had never experienced before. Thus, the Damascus Affair gave birth to modern Jewish press especially in Western Europe, such as to the long-lived papers _Les Archives Israélites de France_ (1840-1935) in Paris or _The Jewish Chronicle_ (1841 ff.) in London."[14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damascus affair - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Comment)
> 
> See what I was saying?
> Arabs have no one to blame but themselves...for returning a favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Damascus Affair was in 1840.. Until the 1920s the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is exactly why...
> but you have neither the guts nor intellectual honesty to admit.
> 
> All you know is _"blame da Joooz"_...pathetic...still wonder why you fail and we lead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians didn't come from Europe or Russia. They have been there in Palestine since before Islam. You act like they have no rights or ever existed. You claim it was a land without people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That explains your sadism and why you didn't deserve to be defeated by dhimmi Jews?
> Or why the so called _"Palestinians" _can't even pronounce _'P-alestine' _
> without learning a foreign language?
> 
> You are frauds and you know it, you have no honor, not at all.
> And can't deal with your own responsibility in becoming the disgrace of the Arab world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 'p' in Palestine is supposed to be pronounced as an 'f' historically, because it comes from Phoenicians and Philistines.
> The people pronouncing it with a hard 'p' are getting it all wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rylah should have known that.. Its pretty elementary stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, let's see that circular logic at work...
> Arabs can't pronounce 'P-alestine' because neither Greeks could?
> 
> Yeah you folks are either incapable of truth,
> or simply don't know how to work that think between your ears...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really care?
> I say start a war because Israel needs more land.
Click to expand...


Yes. Moshe Dayan said they wanted more land and water so they spent a decade provoking the Syrians and the Lebanese.

Palestine should be pronounced like Phoenicia ...


----------



## Rigby5

Indeependent said:


> ...
> And Arabs occupy 99.99999999999999999999999999999999999999% of the land in the region and are still murdering each other, yet *that fact* never seems to bother the Jew haters.



Liar, you know full well that 100% of the land should be occupied by natives, so then is 100% Arab Muslims.
Arabs never invaded anyone, and are some of the most ancient, civilized, and peaceful people.
When people read about the Muslim threat to Europe around 1200 AD, that was sequential waves of the Mongols, Moghuls, and Turks from Asia, not the Mideast.
It was not Arab Muslims.

And I am Jewish, so watch your tongue.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Rigby5 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> The Quran is clear that both Christianity and Judaism are both "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament, and are valid ways to heaven.
> Muslims are taught there "can be no coercion over religion".
> There are over 30,000 Jews in Tehran alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many in Mecca?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rigby lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews of Iran
> 
> 
> Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem.
> It says only 8,000 now, but obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.
> In fact, Ahmadinejad was Jewish and openly admitted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem. *
> 
> Where did it say "without problem"?
> 
> *obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.*
> 
> Why would they do that if they were living in Iran, "without problem"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously Zionists BECAME a problem, so then the Zionists caused problems for all Jews everywhere.
> The problem was never the Arabs or Muslims.
> Again,
> A
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> The Quran is clear that both Christianity and Judaism are both "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament, and are valid ways to heaven.
> Muslims are taught there "can be no coercion over religion".
> There are over 30,000 Jews in Tehran alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many in Mecca?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rigby lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews of Iran
> 
> 
> Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem.
> It says only 8,000 now, but obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.
> In fact, Ahmadinejad was Jewish and openly admitted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem. *
> 
> Where did it say "without problem"?
> 
> *obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.*
> 
> Why would they do that if they were living in Iran, "without problem"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there were problems from the Muslims, then the Jews would just leave, since they get the offer of free homestead and jobs in Israel.
> The problem for Jews in Tehran is caused by Zionists making all Jews look bad, not from Muslims.
> Again, Ahmadinejad said he was Jewish.
Click to expand...


So did you lie when you said, "without problem".
Or were you ignorant?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> And Arabs occupy 99.99999999999999999999999999999999999999% of the land in the region and are still murdering each other, yet *that fact* never seems to bother the Jew haters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar, you know full well that 100% of the land should be occupied by natives, so then is 100% Arab Muslims.
> Arabs never invaded anyone, and are some of the most ancient, civilized, and peaceful people.
> When people read about the Muslim threat to Europe around 1200 AD, that was sequential waves of the Mongols, Moghuls, and Turks from Asia, not the Mideast.
> It was not Arab Muslims.
> 
> And I am Jewish, so watch your tongue.
Click to expand...

I’m Jewish. I say Let him speak. Why? You’re insane. That is why Rigby.


----------



## Rigby5

rylah said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> DAMASCUS AFFAIR , a notorious *blood libel in 1840 in which Christian antisemitism and popular Muslim anti-Jewish feelings came to a head and were aggravated by the political struggle of the European powers for influence in the Middle East.
> Damascus Affair | Encyclopedia.com
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/damascus-affair
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Influence of the incident and reactions to it[edit]*
> 
> In a new and groundbreaking effort, the American Jewish community of 15,000[11] protested in six American cities on behalf of their Syrian brethren. "For the first time in American Jewish life, Jews... organized themselves politically to help Diaspora Jewry in distress."
> 
> According to Hasia R. Diner, in _The Jews of the United States, 1654 to 2000_, "For the Jews, the Damascus affair launched modern Jewish politics on an international scale, and for American Jews it represented their first effort at creating a distinctive political agenda. Just as the United States had used this affair to proclaim its presence on the global scale, so too did American Jews, in their newspapers and at mass meetings, announce to their coreligionists in France and England that they too ought to be thought of players in global Jewish diplomacy."[13]
> 
> According to Johannes Valentin Schwarz, the events also encouraged the growth of a modern Jewish press. "As a result, a sense of solidarity was evoked among the Jewish communities of Europe they had never experienced before. Thus, the Damascus Affair gave birth to modern Jewish press especially in Western Europe, such as to the long-lived papers _Les Archives Israélites de France_ (1840-1935) in Paris or _The Jewish Chronicle_ (1841 ff.) in London."[14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damascus affair - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Comment)
> 
> See what I was saying?
> Arabs have no one to blame but themselves...for returning a favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Damascus Affair was in 1840.. Until the 1920s the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is exactly why...
> but you have neither the guts nor intellectual honesty to admit.
> 
> All you know is _"blame da Joooz"_...pathetic...still wonder why you fail and we lead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians didn't come from Europe or Russia. They have been there in Palestine since before Islam. You act like they have no rights or ever existed. You claim it was a land without people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That explains your sadism and why you didn't deserve to be defeated by dhimmi Jews?
> Or why the so called _"Palestinians" _can't even pronounce _'P-alestine' _
> without learning a foreign language?
> 
> You are frauds and you know it, you have no honor, not at all.
> And can't deal with your own responsibility in becoming the disgrace of the Arab world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 'p' in Palestine is supposed to be pronounced as an 'f' historically, because it comes from Phoenicians and Philistines.
> The people pronouncing it with a hard 'p' are getting it all wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rylah should have known that.. Its pretty elementary stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, let's see that circular logic at work...
> 
> Arabs can't pronounce 'P-alestine', or explain what the word means,
> because  neither Greeks could, making them native?
> 
> That's why I say you folks are frauds,
> cause you can't be THAT stupid.
> 
> Have some integrity.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Wrong.
Phoenicians are not Greek at all, and while the Philistine were likely of a Greek ancestry, they speak a language considered to be Semitic, which means of Arab origins.
The 'p' in Palestine comes from the Phoenicians and Philistines, so is supposed to be pronounced as an 'f'.
It is only ignorant British who pronounce it with a hard 'p'.

The Phoenicians and Philistines just annoy Zionists because they not only they there thousands of years before the Hebrew invasion, but the Hebrew could never defeat them.


----------



## Rigby5

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> The Quran is clear that both Christianity and Judaism are both "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament, and are valid ways to heaven.
> Muslims are taught there "can be no coercion over religion".
> There are over 30,000 Jews in Tehran alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many in Mecca?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rigby lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews of Iran
> 
> 
> Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem.
> It says only 8,000 now, but obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.
> In fact, Ahmadinejad was Jewish and openly admitted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you lied
Click to expand...


Wrong.
{...
Some sources put the Iranian Jewish population in the mid and late 1980s as between 50,000–60,000.[50] An estimate based on the 1986 census put the figure considerably higher for the same time, around 55,000.[51] From the mid-1990s to the present there has been more uniformity in the figures, with most government sources since then estimating roughly 25,000 Jews remaining in Iran.[52][53][54][55] 
...

Ayatollah Khomeini met with the Jewish community upon his return from exile in Paris, when heads of the community, disturbed by the execution of one of their most distinguished representatives, the industrialist Habib Elghanian, arranged to meet him in Qom. 
...
At the end of the discussion Khomeini declared, "We recognize our Jews as separate from those godless, bloodsucking Zionists"[56] and issued a _fatwa_ decreeing that the Jews were to be protected.[58]
...}

The fact Jews do not like to be openly declared in a census is very understandable.


----------



## Rigby5

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> The Quran is clear that both Christianity and Judaism are both "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament, and are valid ways to heaven.
> Muslims are taught there "can be no coercion over religion".
> There are over 30,000 Jews in Tehran alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many in Mecca?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rigby lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews of Iran
> 
> 
> Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem.
> It says only 8,000 now, but obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.
> In fact, Ahmadinejad was Jewish and openly admitted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem. *
> 
> Where did it say "without problem"?
> 
> *obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.*
> 
> Why would they do that if they were living in Iran, "without problem"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously Zionists BECAME a problem, so then the Zionists caused problems for all Jews everywhere.
> The problem was never the Arabs or Muslims.
> Again,
> A
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> The Quran is clear that both Christianity and Judaism are both "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament, and are valid ways to heaven.
> Muslims are taught there "can be no coercion over religion".
> There are over 30,000 Jews in Tehran alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many in Mecca?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rigby lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews of Iran
> 
> 
> Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem.
> It says only 8,000 now, but obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.
> In fact, Ahmadinejad was Jewish and openly admitted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem. *
> 
> Where did it say "without problem"?
> 
> *obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.*
> 
> Why would they do that if they were living in Iran, "without problem"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there were problems from the Muslims, then the Jews would just leave, since they get the offer of free homestead and jobs in Israel.
> The problem for Jews in Tehran is caused by Zionists making all Jews look bad, not from Muslims.
> Again, Ahmadinejad said he was Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did you lie when you said, "without problem".
> Or were you ignorant?
Click to expand...


I meant without problem from Iranians for being Jewish.
The Zionists cause all sorts of problems.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> The Quran is clear that both Christianity and Judaism are both "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament, and are valid ways to heaven.
> Muslims are taught there "can be no coercion over religion".
> There are over 30,000 Jews in Tehran alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many in Mecca?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rigby lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews of Iran
> 
> 
> Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem.
> It says only 8,000 now, but obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.
> In fact, Ahmadinejad was Jewish and openly admitted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you lied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> {...
> Some sources put the Iranian Jewish population in the mid and late 1980s as between 50,000–60,000.[50] An estimate based on the 1986 census put the figure considerably higher for the same time, around 55,000.[51] From the mid-1990s to the present there has been more uniformity in the figures, with most government sources since then estimating roughly 25,000 Jews remaining in Iran.[52][53][54][55]
> ...
> 
> Ayatollah Khomeini met with the Jewish community upon his return from exile in Paris, when heads of the community, disturbed by the execution of one of their most distinguished representatives, the industrialist Habib Elghanian, arranged to meet him in Qom.
> ...
> At the end of the discussion Khomeini declared, "We recognize our Jews as separate from those godless, bloodsucking Zionists"[56] and issued a _fatwa_ decreeing that the Jews were to be protected.[58]
> ...}
> 
> The fact Jews do not like to be openly declared in a census is very understandable.
Click to expand...

That’s your opinion. I gave You facts.


----------



## Indeependent

Rigby5 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> The Quran is clear that both Christianity and Judaism are both "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament, and are valid ways to heaven.
> Muslims are taught there "can be no coercion over religion".
> There are over 30,000 Jews in Tehran alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many in Mecca?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rigby lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews of Iran
> 
> 
> Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem.
> It says only 8,000 now, but obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.
> In fact, Ahmadinejad was Jewish and openly admitted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem. *
> 
> Where did it say "without problem"?
> 
> *obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.*
> 
> Why would they do that if they were living in Iran, "without problem"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously Zionists BECAME a problem, so then the Zionists caused problems for all Jews everywhere.
> The problem was never the Arabs or Muslims.
> Again,
> A
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> The Quran is clear that both Christianity and Judaism are both "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament, and are valid ways to heaven.
> Muslims are taught there "can be no coercion over religion".
> There are over 30,000 Jews in Tehran alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many in Mecca?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rigby lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews of Iran
> 
> 
> Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem.
> It says only 8,000 now, but obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.
> In fact, Ahmadinejad was Jewish and openly admitted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem. *
> 
> Where did it say "without problem"?
> 
> *obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.*
> 
> Why would they do that if they were living in Iran, "without problem"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there were problems from the Muslims, then the Jews would just leave, since they get the offer of free homestead and jobs in Israel.
> The problem for Jews in Tehran is caused by Zionists making all Jews look bad, not from Muslims.
> Again, Ahmadinejad said he was Jewish.
Click to expand...

Yeah, those darned Jews...All of those Holy Wars during the 1st millennia!
Any other bullshit you'd like to serve for dinner?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> The Quran is clear that both Christianity and Judaism are both "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament, and are valid ways to heaven.
> Muslims are taught there "can be no coercion over religion".
> There are over 30,000 Jews in Tehran alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many in Mecca?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rigby lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews of Iran
> 
> 
> Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem.
> It says only 8,000 now, but obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.
> In fact, Ahmadinejad was Jewish and openly admitted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem. *
> 
> Where did it say "without problem"?
> 
> *obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.*
> 
> Why would they do that if they were living in Iran, "without problem"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously Zionists BECAME a problem, so then the Zionists caused problems for all Jews everywhere.
> The problem was never the Arabs or Muslims.
> Again,
> A
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> The Quran is clear that both Christianity and Judaism are both "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament, and are valid ways to heaven.
> Muslims are taught there "can be no coercion over religion".
> There are over 30,000 Jews in Tehran alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many in Mecca?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rigby lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews of Iran
> 
> 
> Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem.
> It says only 8,000 now, but obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.
> In fact, Ahmadinejad was Jewish and openly admitted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem. *
> 
> Where did it say "without problem"?
> 
> *obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.*
> 
> Why would they do that if they were living in Iran, "without problem"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there were problems from the Muslims, then the Jews would just leave, since they get the offer of free homestead and jobs in Israel.
> The problem for Jews in Tehran is caused by Zionists making all Jews look bad, not from Muslims.
> Again, Ahmadinejad said he was Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did you lie when you said, "without problem".
> Or were you ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I meant without problem from Iranians for being Jewish.
> The Zionists cause all sorts of problems.
Click to expand...

Iranians are model citizens of course. One of my best friends is from Iran. He tells a different story. Hint: he is neither Muslim nor Jewish.

Are you ever not insane?


----------



## Indeependent

surada said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> DAMASCUS AFFAIR , a notorious *blood libel in 1840 in which Christian antisemitism and popular Muslim anti-Jewish feelings came to a head and were aggravated by the political struggle of the European powers for influence in the Middle East.
> Damascus Affair | Encyclopedia.com
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/damascus-affair
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Influence of the incident and reactions to it[edit]*
> 
> In a new and groundbreaking effort, the American Jewish community of 15,000[11] protested in six American cities on behalf of their Syrian brethren. "For the first time in American Jewish life, Jews... organized themselves politically to help Diaspora Jewry in distress."
> 
> According to Hasia R. Diner, in _The Jews of the United States, 1654 to 2000_, "For the Jews, the Damascus affair launched modern Jewish politics on an international scale, and for American Jews it represented their first effort at creating a distinctive political agenda. Just as the United States had used this affair to proclaim its presence on the global scale, so too did American Jews, in their newspapers and at mass meetings, announce to their coreligionists in France and England that they too ought to be thought of players in global Jewish diplomacy."[13]
> 
> According to Johannes Valentin Schwarz, the events also encouraged the growth of a modern Jewish press. "As a result, a sense of solidarity was evoked among the Jewish communities of Europe they had never experienced before. Thus, the Damascus Affair gave birth to modern Jewish press especially in Western Europe, such as to the long-lived papers _Les Archives Israélites de France_ (1840-1935) in Paris or _The Jewish Chronicle_ (1841 ff.) in London."[14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damascus affair - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Comment)
> 
> See what I was saying?
> Arabs have no one to blame but themselves...for returning a favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Damascus Affair was in 1840.. Until the 1920s the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is exactly why...
> but you have neither the guts nor intellectual honesty to admit.
> 
> All you know is _"blame da Joooz"_...pathetic...still wonder why you fail and we lead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians didn't come from Europe or Russia. They have been there in Palestine since before Islam. You act like they have no rights or ever existed. You claim it was a land without people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That explains your sadism and why you didn't deserve to be defeated by dhimmi Jews?
> Or why the so called _"Palestinians" _can't even pronounce _'P-alestine' _
> without learning a foreign language?
> 
> You are frauds and you know it, you have no honor, not at all.
> And can't deal with your own responsibility in becoming the disgrace of the Arab world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 'p' in Palestine is supposed to be pronounced as an 'f' historically, because it comes from Phoenicians and Philistines.
> The people pronouncing it with a hard 'p' are getting it all wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rylah should have known that.. Its pretty elementary stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, let's see that circular logic at work...
> Arabs can't pronounce 'P-alestine' because neither Greeks could?
> 
> Yeah you folks are either incapable of truth,
> or simply don't know how to work that think between your ears...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really care?
> I say start a war because Israel needs more land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Moshe Dayan said they wanted more land and water so they spent a decade provoking the Syrians and the Lebanese.
> 
> Palestine should be pronounced like Phoenicia ...
Click to expand...

provoking the Syrians and the Lebanese

Is that why Syria is currently "peacefully" occupying Lebanon via *machine gun*?
Are you *really* this stupid?


----------



## Rigby5

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> And Arabs occupy 99.99999999999999999999999999999999999999% of the land in the region and are still murdering each other, yet *that fact* never seems to bother the Jew haters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar, you know full well that 100% of the land should be occupied by natives, so then is 100% Arab Muslims.
> Arabs never invaded anyone, and are some of the most ancient, civilized, and peaceful people.
> When people read about the Muslim threat to Europe around 1200 AD, that was sequential waves of the Mongols, Moghuls, and Turks from Asia, not the Mideast.
> It was not Arab Muslims.
> 
> And I am Jewish, so watch your tongue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m Jewish. I say Let him speak. Why? You’re insane. That is why Rigby.
Click to expand...


Calling people who tell the truth, "Jew haters" is against board rules, is lying, illegal slander, and just plain rude.
He was essentially saying the Palestinians should give up their ancestral homes of thousands of years because they could do live in Egypt or Lebanon.
Well that makes no sense, and like telling the Jews to go back to Poland, which would make more sense.
The claim Jews are not safe in Europe is the obvious lie now.
It is just that if they go to Palestine, they get free land that actually belongs to Arabs and was stolen from them.
I know because as a Jew they offered me a free home as well.


----------



## Indeependent

Rigby5 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> And Arabs occupy 99.99999999999999999999999999999999999999% of the land in the region and are still murdering each other, yet *that fact* never seems to bother the Jew haters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar, you know full well that 100% of the land should be occupied by natives, so then is 100% Arab Muslims.
> Arabs never invaded anyone, and are some of the most ancient, civilized, and peaceful people.
> When people read about the Muslim threat to Europe around 1200 AD, that was sequential waves of the Mongols, Moghuls, and Turks from Asia, not the Mideast.
> It was not Arab Muslims.
> 
> And I am Jewish, so watch your tongue.
Click to expand...

90% of Jews currently living in the US are insane.


----------



## Indeependent

Rigby5 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> And Arabs occupy 99.99999999999999999999999999999999999999% of the land in the region and are still murdering each other, yet *that fact* never seems to bother the Jew haters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar, you know full well that 100% of the land should be occupied by natives, so then is 100% Arab Muslims.
> Arabs never invaded anyone, and are some of the most ancient, civilized, and peaceful people.
> When people read about the Muslim threat to Europe around 1200 AD, that was sequential waves of the Mongols, Moghuls, and Turks from Asia, not the Mideast.
> It was not Arab Muslims.
> 
> And I am Jewish, so watch your tongue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m Jewish. I say Let him speak. Why? You’re insane. That is why Rigby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling people who tell the truth, "Jew haters" is against board rules, is lying, illegal slander, and just plain rude.
> He was essentially saying the Palestinians should give up their ancestral homes of thousands of years because they could do live in Egypt or Lebanon.
> Well that makes no sense, and like telling the Jews to go back to Poland, which would make more sense.
> The claim Jews are not safe in Europe is the obvious lie now.
> It is just that if they go to Palestine, they get free land that actually belongs to Arabs and was stolen from them.
> I know because as a Jew they offered me a free home as well.
Click to expand...

Prove you're telling the truth in context; you *can't* without using a Link to an Islamic Jihad site.


----------



## Rigby5

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> The Quran is clear that both Christianity and Judaism are both "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament, and are valid ways to heaven.
> Muslims are taught there "can be no coercion over religion".
> There are over 30,000 Jews in Tehran alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many in Mecca?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rigby lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews of Iran
> 
> 
> Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem.
> It says only 8,000 now, but obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.
> In fact, Ahmadinejad was Jewish and openly admitted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem. *
> 
> Where did it say "without problem"?
> 
> *obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.*
> 
> Why would they do that if they were living in Iran, "without problem"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously Zionists BECAME a problem, so then the Zionists caused problems for all Jews everywhere.
> The problem was never the Arabs or Muslims.
> Again,
> A
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> The Quran is clear that both Christianity and Judaism are both "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament, and are valid ways to heaven.
> Muslims are taught there "can be no coercion over religion".
> There are over 30,000 Jews in Tehran alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many in Mecca?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rigby lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews of Iran
> 
> 
> Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem.
> It says only 8,000 now, but obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.
> In fact, Ahmadinejad was Jewish and openly admitted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem. *
> 
> Where did it say "without problem"?
> 
> *obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.*
> 
> Why would they do that if they were living in Iran, "without problem"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there were problems from the Muslims, then the Jews would just leave, since they get the offer of free homestead and jobs in Israel.
> The problem for Jews in Tehran is caused by Zionists making all Jews look bad, not from Muslims.
> Again, Ahmadinejad said he was Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did you lie when you said, "without problem".
> Or were you ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I meant without problem from Iranians for being Jewish.
> The Zionists cause all sorts of problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iranians are model citizens of course. One of my best friends is from Iran. He tells a different story. Hint: he is neither Muslim nor Jewish.
> 
> Are you ever not insane?
Click to expand...


Then why are there still Jews there, whey did the Ayatollah issue the fatwah defending them, and how did a Jew like Ahmadinejad become Prime Minister?


----------



## Indeependent

Rigby5 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> And Arabs occupy 99.99999999999999999999999999999999999999% of the land in the region and are still murdering each other, yet *that fact* never seems to bother the Jew haters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar, you know full well that 100% of the land should be occupied by natives, so then is 100% Arab Muslims.
> Arabs never invaded anyone, and are some of the most ancient, civilized, and peaceful people.
> When people read about the Muslim threat to Europe around 1200 AD, that was sequential waves of the Mongols, Moghuls, and Turks from Asia, not the Mideast.
> It was not Arab Muslims.
> 
> And I am Jewish, so watch your tongue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m Jewish. I say Let him speak. Why? You’re insane. That is why Rigby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling people who tell the truth, "Jew haters" is against board rules, is lying, illegal slander, and just plain rude.
> He was essentially saying the Palestinians should give up their ancestral homes of thousands of years because they could do live in Egypt or Lebanon.
> Well that makes no sense, and like telling the Jews to go back to Poland, which would make more sense.
> The claim Jews are not safe in Europe is the obvious lie now.
> It is just that if they go to Palestine, they get free land that actually belongs to Arabs and was stolen from them.
> I know because as a Jew they offered me a free home as well.
Click to expand...

*they get free land that actually belongs to Arabs *

The land was paid for with money and blood.


----------



## Indeependent

Rigby5 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> The Quran is clear that both Christianity and Judaism are both "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament, and are valid ways to heaven.
> Muslims are taught there "can be no coercion over religion".
> There are over 30,000 Jews in Tehran alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many in Mecca?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rigby lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews of Iran
> 
> 
> Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem.
> It says only 8,000 now, but obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.
> In fact, Ahmadinejad was Jewish and openly admitted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem. *
> 
> Where did it say "without problem"?
> 
> *obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.*
> 
> Why would they do that if they were living in Iran, "without problem"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously Zionists BECAME a problem, so then the Zionists caused problems for all Jews everywhere.
> The problem was never the Arabs or Muslims.
> Again,
> A
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> The Quran is clear that both Christianity and Judaism are both "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament, and are valid ways to heaven.
> Muslims are taught there "can be no coercion over religion".
> There are over 30,000 Jews in Tehran alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many in Mecca?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rigby lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews of Iran
> 
> 
> Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem.
> It says only 8,000 now, but obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.
> In fact, Ahmadinejad was Jewish and openly admitted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem. *
> 
> Where did it say "without problem"?
> 
> *obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.*
> 
> Why would they do that if they were living in Iran, "without problem"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there were problems from the Muslims, then the Jews would just leave, since they get the offer of free homestead and jobs in Israel.
> The problem for Jews in Tehran is caused by Zionists making all Jews look bad, not from Muslims.
> Again, Ahmadinejad said he was Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did you lie when you said, "without problem".
> Or were you ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I meant without problem from Iranians for being Jewish.
> The Zionists cause all sorts of problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iranians are model citizens of course. One of my best friends is from Iran. He tells a different story. Hint: he is neither Muslim nor Jewish.
> 
> Are you ever not insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why are there still Jews there, whey did the Ayatollah issue the fatwah defending them, and how did a Jew like Ahmadinejad become Prime Minister?
Click to expand...

Iran has to show morons like you that he tolerates Infidels.


----------



## Rigby5

Indeependent said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> DAMASCUS AFFAIR , a notorious *blood libel in 1840 in which Christian antisemitism and popular Muslim anti-Jewish feelings came to a head and were aggravated by the political struggle of the European powers for influence in the Middle East.
> Damascus Affair | Encyclopedia.com
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/damascus-affair
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Influence of the incident and reactions to it[edit]*
> 
> In a new and groundbreaking effort, the American Jewish community of 15,000[11] protested in six American cities on behalf of their Syrian brethren. "For the first time in American Jewish life, Jews... organized themselves politically to help Diaspora Jewry in distress."
> 
> According to Hasia R. Diner, in _The Jews of the United States, 1654 to 2000_, "For the Jews, the Damascus affair launched modern Jewish politics on an international scale, and for American Jews it represented their first effort at creating a distinctive political agenda. Just as the United States had used this affair to proclaim its presence on the global scale, so too did American Jews, in their newspapers and at mass meetings, announce to their coreligionists in France and England that they too ought to be thought of players in global Jewish diplomacy."[13]
> 
> According to Johannes Valentin Schwarz, the events also encouraged the growth of a modern Jewish press. "As a result, a sense of solidarity was evoked among the Jewish communities of Europe they had never experienced before. Thus, the Damascus Affair gave birth to modern Jewish press especially in Western Europe, such as to the long-lived papers _Les Archives Israélites de France_ (1840-1935) in Paris or _The Jewish Chronicle_ (1841 ff.) in London."[14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damascus affair - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Comment)
> 
> See what I was saying?
> Arabs have no one to blame but themselves...for returning a favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Damascus Affair was in 1840.. Until the 1920s the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is exactly why...
> but you have neither the guts nor intellectual honesty to admit.
> 
> All you know is _"blame da Joooz"_...pathetic...still wonder why you fail and we lead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians didn't come from Europe or Russia. They have been there in Palestine since before Islam. You act like they have no rights or ever existed. You claim it was a land without people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That explains your sadism and why you didn't deserve to be defeated by dhimmi Jews?
> Or why the so called _"Palestinians" _can't even pronounce _'P-alestine' _
> without learning a foreign language?
> 
> You are frauds and you know it, you have no honor, not at all.
> And can't deal with your own responsibility in becoming the disgrace of the Arab world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 'p' in Palestine is supposed to be pronounced as an 'f' historically, because it comes from Phoenicians and Philistines.
> The people pronouncing it with a hard 'p' are getting it all wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rylah should have known that.. Its pretty elementary stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, let's see that circular logic at work...
> Arabs can't pronounce 'P-alestine' because neither Greeks could?
> 
> Yeah you folks are either incapable of truth,
> or simply don't know how to work that think between your ears...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really care?
> I say start a war because Israel needs more land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Moshe Dayan said they wanted more land and water so they spent a decade provoking the Syrians and the Lebanese.
> 
> Palestine should be pronounced like Phoenicia ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> provoking the Syrians and the Lebanese
> 
> Is that why Syria is currently "peacefully" occupying Lebanon via *machine gun*?
> Are you *really* this stupid?
Click to expand...


That is silly.
Syria never occupied Lebanon, and the closest they go is when Israel had provoked the civil war there.
Since the Lebanon civil war is over and instead Syria is in a civil war, Syria can't occupy anyone.


----------



## Indeependent

Rigby5 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> DAMASCUS AFFAIR , a notorious *blood libel in 1840 in which Christian antisemitism and popular Muslim anti-Jewish feelings came to a head and were aggravated by the political struggle of the European powers for influence in the Middle East.
> Damascus Affair | Encyclopedia.com
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/damascus-affair
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Influence of the incident and reactions to it[edit]*
> 
> In a new and groundbreaking effort, the American Jewish community of 15,000[11] protested in six American cities on behalf of their Syrian brethren. "For the first time in American Jewish life, Jews... organized themselves politically to help Diaspora Jewry in distress."
> 
> According to Hasia R. Diner, in _The Jews of the United States, 1654 to 2000_, "For the Jews, the Damascus affair launched modern Jewish politics on an international scale, and for American Jews it represented their first effort at creating a distinctive political agenda. Just as the United States had used this affair to proclaim its presence on the global scale, so too did American Jews, in their newspapers and at mass meetings, announce to their coreligionists in France and England that they too ought to be thought of players in global Jewish diplomacy."[13]
> 
> According to Johannes Valentin Schwarz, the events also encouraged the growth of a modern Jewish press. "As a result, a sense of solidarity was evoked among the Jewish communities of Europe they had never experienced before. Thus, the Damascus Affair gave birth to modern Jewish press especially in Western Europe, such as to the long-lived papers _Les Archives Israélites de France_ (1840-1935) in Paris or _The Jewish Chronicle_ (1841 ff.) in London."[14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damascus affair - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Comment)
> 
> See what I was saying?
> Arabs have no one to blame but themselves...for returning a favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Damascus Affair was in 1840.. Until the 1920s the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is exactly why...
> but you have neither the guts nor intellectual honesty to admit.
> 
> All you know is _"blame da Joooz"_...pathetic...still wonder why you fail and we lead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians didn't come from Europe or Russia. They have been there in Palestine since before Islam. You act like they have no rights or ever existed. You claim it was a land without people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That explains your sadism and why you didn't deserve to be defeated by dhimmi Jews?
> Or why the so called _"Palestinians" _can't even pronounce _'P-alestine' _
> without learning a foreign language?
> 
> You are frauds and you know it, you have no honor, not at all.
> And can't deal with your own responsibility in becoming the disgrace of the Arab world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 'p' in Palestine is supposed to be pronounced as an 'f' historically, because it comes from Phoenicians and Philistines.
> The people pronouncing it with a hard 'p' are getting it all wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rylah should have known that.. Its pretty elementary stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, let's see that circular logic at work...
> Arabs can't pronounce 'P-alestine' because neither Greeks could?
> 
> Yeah you folks are either incapable of truth,
> or simply don't know how to work that think between your ears...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really care?
> I say start a war because Israel needs more land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Moshe Dayan said they wanted more land and water so they spent a decade provoking the Syrians and the Lebanese.
> 
> Palestine should be pronounced like Phoenicia ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> provoking the Syrians and the Lebanese
> 
> Is that why Syria is currently "peacefully" occupying Lebanon via *machine gun*?
> Are you *really* this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is silly.
> Syria never occupied Lebanon, and the closest they go is when Israel had provoked the civil war there.
> Since the Lebanon civil war is over and instead Syria is in a civil war, Syria can't occupy anyone.
Click to expand...

Syria is currently occupying Lebanon; try having a conversation with anyone from Lebanon who escaped to Israel.
It's obvious that you don't read the news.


----------



## Rigby5

Indeependent said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> And Arabs occupy 99.99999999999999999999999999999999999999% of the land in the region and are still murdering each other, yet *that fact* never seems to bother the Jew haters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar, you know full well that 100% of the land should be occupied by natives, so then is 100% Arab Muslims.
> Arabs never invaded anyone, and are some of the most ancient, civilized, and peaceful people.
> When people read about the Muslim threat to Europe around 1200 AD, that was sequential waves of the Mongols, Moghuls, and Turks from Asia, not the Mideast.
> It was not Arab Muslims.
> 
> And I am Jewish, so watch your tongue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m Jewish. I say Let him speak. Why? You’re insane. That is why Rigby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling people who tell the truth, "Jew haters" is against board rules, is lying, illegal slander, and just plain rude.
> He was essentially saying the Palestinians should give up their ancestral homes of thousands of years because they could do live in Egypt or Lebanon.
> Well that makes no sense, and like telling the Jews to go back to Poland, which would make more sense.
> The claim Jews are not safe in Europe is the obvious lie now.
> It is just that if they go to Palestine, they get free land that actually belongs to Arabs and was stolen from them.
> I know because as a Jew they offered me a free home as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *they get free land that actually belongs to Arabs *
> 
> The land was paid for with money and blood.
Click to expand...


Wrong.
Jews do not legally own any land in Israel.
Look at the 1947 map and you see all Arab village names.
Look at a 1957 map and you see all the massacre sites renamed with Jewish names.
Like Dier Yassin.


----------



## Indeependent

Rigby5 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> And Arabs occupy 99.99999999999999999999999999999999999999% of the land in the region and are still murdering each other, yet *that fact* never seems to bother the Jew haters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar, you know full well that 100% of the land should be occupied by natives, so then is 100% Arab Muslims.
> Arabs never invaded anyone, and are some of the most ancient, civilized, and peaceful people.
> When people read about the Muslim threat to Europe around 1200 AD, that was sequential waves of the Mongols, Moghuls, and Turks from Asia, not the Mideast.
> It was not Arab Muslims.
> 
> And I am Jewish, so watch your tongue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m Jewish. I say Let him speak. Why? You’re insane. That is why Rigby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling people who tell the truth, "Jew haters" is against board rules, is lying, illegal slander, and just plain rude.
> He was essentially saying the Palestinians should give up their ancestral homes of thousands of years because they could do live in Egypt or Lebanon.
> Well that makes no sense, and like telling the Jews to go back to Poland, which would make more sense.
> The claim Jews are not safe in Europe is the obvious lie now.
> It is just that if they go to Palestine, they get free land that actually belongs to Arabs and was stolen from them.
> I know because as a Jew they offered me a free home as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *they get free land that actually belongs to Arabs *
> 
> The land was paid for with money and blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> Jews do not legally own any land in Israel.
> Look at the 1947 map and you see all Arab village names.
> Look at a 1957 map and you see all the massacre sites renamed with Jewish names.
> Like Dier Yassin.
Click to expand...

You're too stupid to waste time on.
Go have some donkey dung for dinner; you may as well feed your body what you feed you mind.


----------



## Rigby5

Indeependent said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> The Quran is clear that both Christianity and Judaism are both "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament, and are valid ways to heaven.
> Muslims are taught there "can be no coercion over religion".
> There are over 30,000 Jews in Tehran alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many in Mecca?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rigby lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews of Iran
> 
> 
> Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem.
> It says only 8,000 now, but obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.
> In fact, Ahmadinejad was Jewish and openly admitted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem. *
> 
> Where did it say "without problem"?
> 
> *obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.*
> 
> Why would they do that if they were living in Iran, "without problem"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously Zionists BECAME a problem, so then the Zionists caused problems for all Jews everywhere.
> The problem was never the Arabs or Muslims.
> Again,
> A
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> The Quran is clear that both Christianity and Judaism are both "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament, and are valid ways to heaven.
> Muslims are taught there "can be no coercion over religion".
> There are over 30,000 Jews in Tehran alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many in Mecca?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rigby lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews of Iran
> 
> 
> Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem.
> It says only 8,000 now, but obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.
> In fact, Ahmadinejad was Jewish and openly admitted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Your link shows that there are lots of Jews living in Iran, without problem. *
> 
> Where did it say "without problem"?
> 
> *obviously lots of Jews stopped overtly saying they were Jewish.*
> 
> Why would they do that if they were living in Iran, "without problem"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there were problems from the Muslims, then the Jews would just leave, since they get the offer of free homestead and jobs in Israel.
> The problem for Jews in Tehran is caused by Zionists making all Jews look bad, not from Muslims.
> Again, Ahmadinejad said he was Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did you lie when you said, "without problem".
> Or were you ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I meant without problem from Iranians for being Jewish.
> The Zionists cause all sorts of problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iranians are model citizens of course. One of my best friends is from Iran. He tells a different story. Hint: he is neither Muslim nor Jewish.
> 
> Are you ever not insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why are there still Jews there, whey did the Ayatollah issue the fatwah defending them, and how did a Jew like Ahmadinejad become Prime Minister?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran has to show morons like you that he tolerates Infidels.
Click to expand...


The word "infidel" actually means traitor, and only applies to apostates who ally with enemies.
Christians and Jews are not considered infidels.


----------



## Quasar44

The Jewish military is certainly “worthy of Mordor “


----------



## Quasar44

Turkey has the biggest navy in the region 
Israel has an Air Force more powerful than UK


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Rigby5 said:


> I meant without problem from Iranians for being Jewish.



Yeah, that's the lie I was pointing out.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Rigby5 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> And Arabs occupy 99.99999999999999999999999999999999999999% of the land in the region and are still murdering each other, yet *that fact* never seems to bother the Jew haters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar, you know full well that 100% of the land should be occupied by natives, so then is 100% Arab Muslims.
> Arabs never invaded anyone, and are some of the most ancient, civilized, and peaceful people.
> When people read about the Muslim threat to Europe around 1200 AD, that was sequential waves of the Mongols, Moghuls, and Turks from Asia, not the Mideast.
> It was not Arab Muslims.
> 
> And I am Jewish, so watch your tongue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m Jewish. I say Let him speak. Why? You’re insane. That is why Rigby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling people who tell the truth, "Jew haters" is against board rules, is lying, illegal slander, and just plain rude.
> He was essentially saying the Palestinians should give up their ancestral homes of thousands of years because they could do live in Egypt or Lebanon.
> Well that makes no sense, and like telling the Jews to go back to Poland, which would make more sense.
> The claim Jews are not safe in Europe is the obvious lie now.
> It is just that if they go to Palestine, they get free land that actually belongs to Arabs and was stolen from them.
> I know because as a Jew they offered me a free home as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *they get free land that actually belongs to Arabs *
> 
> The land was paid for with money and blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> Jews do not legally own any land in Israel.
> Look at the 1947 map and you see all Arab village names.
> Look at a 1957 map and you see all the massacre sites renamed with Jewish names.
> Like Dier Yassin.
Click to expand...


*Jews do not legally own any land in Israel.*

Why not?

*Look at the 1947 map and you see all Arab village names.*

Yeah, the Arabs really fucked up, didn't they?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> And Arabs occupy 99.99999999999999999999999999999999999999% of the land in the region and are still murdering each other, yet *that fact* never seems to bother the Jew haters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar, you know full well that 100% of the land should be occupied by natives, so then is 100% Arab Muslims.
> Arabs never invaded anyone, and are some of the most ancient, civilized, and peaceful people.
> When people read about the Muslim threat to Europe around 1200 AD, that was sequential waves of the Mongols, Moghuls, and Turks from Asia, not the Mideast.
> It was not Arab Muslims.
> 
> And I am Jewish, so watch your tongue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m Jewish. I say Let him speak. Why? You’re insane. That is why Rigby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling people who tell the truth, "Jew haters" is against board rules, is lying, illegal slander, and just plain rude.
> He was essentially saying the Palestinians should give up their ancestral homes of thousands of years because they could do live in Egypt or Lebanon.
> Well that makes no sense, and like telling the Jews to go back to Poland, which would make more sense.
> The claim Jews are not safe in Europe is the obvious lie now.
> It is just that if they go to Palestine, they get free land that actually belongs to Arabs and was stolen from them.
> I know because as a Jew they offered me a free home as well.
Click to expand...

Your truth isn't THE truth. You also didn't know what an antisemite was and when I showed you the dictionary definition you called it stupid. Again, you're insane. Get help.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Rigby5 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get it.  You are a Jew hater.
> Hamas is a terrorists group.  No reason to help them reach their goal, which is all Palestine, no Israel.
> Israel stole nothing.  *Britain  *owned the land and they gave it to the Jews.
> Should Israel decide to join into a peace treaty, it would give them a girth of 9 miles.  And amazingly, they are going to do it.  Land for peace.
> We know who is going to invade them then and why.  Israel is going to be damn near destroyed.
> Then comes God.
> Israel wins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally wrong.
> First of all, resistance fighters like the French Resistance in WWII were also terrorists.
> Anyone illegally invaded has to fall back on terrorist tactics, and it is legal.\
> Second is that Israel has no legal existence at all.
> England NEVER owned any of Palestine at all, and was obligated under the Mandate for Palestine from the Treaty of San Remo, to make an independent Arab Palestine, not Israel.
> In fact, the Zionist terrorists murdered hundreds of British soldiers, like in the King David Hotel bombing.
> None of Palestine was ever given to Jews by England, ever.
> The Balfour Declaration was only to allow more immigration ease.
> Jews did not take over until they forced the British to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did the Jews force the British Empire to leave?  They had no army.  They had no influence, no numbers, no funds?  If that land is not Israels, there where is the land of Israel?  Where was King David's throne?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, they have several armies, the Stern Gang, Irgun, Hagganah, etc.
> They had been told to prepare, so had enlisted years earlier to be fully trained and ready before they got to Palestine.
> They had tons of funding and arms, many from the US government, who was secretly shipping arms to them.
> 
> That land known now as Israel or Palestine, historically was the Land of Canaan.
> It was never the homeland of the Hebrew, and King David was a temporary usurper who we don't really even know if exited, and left not a single physical trait anywhere.
Click to expand...


That's incorrect.  They had nothing.  The land belonged to the British Empire.  
We do have proof that King David existed.  And that the House of David suffered a defeat at the hands of an Aramean King.  








						The Tel Dan Inscription: The First Historical Evidence of King David from the Bible
					

Few modern Biblical archaeology discoveries have attracted as much attention as the Tel Dan inscription—writing on a ninth-century B.C. stone slab (or stela) that furnished




					www.biblicalarchaeology.org


----------



## DudleySmith

Rigby5 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> DAMASCUS AFFAIR , a notorious *blood libel in 1840 in which Christian antisemitism and popular Muslim anti-Jewish feelings came to a head and were aggravated by the political struggle of the European powers for influence in the Middle East.
> Damascus Affair | Encyclopedia.com
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/damascus-affair
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Influence of the incident and reactions to it[edit]*
> 
> In a new and groundbreaking effort, the American Jewish community of 15,000[11] protested in six American cities on behalf of their Syrian brethren. "For the first time in American Jewish life, Jews... organized themselves politically to help Diaspora Jewry in distress."
> 
> According to Hasia R. Diner, in _The Jews of the United States, 1654 to 2000_, "For the Jews, the Damascus affair launched modern Jewish politics on an international scale, and for American Jews it represented their first effort at creating a distinctive political agenda. Just as the United States had used this affair to proclaim its presence on the global scale, so too did American Jews, in their newspapers and at mass meetings, announce to their coreligionists in France and England that they too ought to be thought of players in global Jewish diplomacy."[13]
> 
> According to Johannes Valentin Schwarz, the events also encouraged the growth of a modern Jewish press. "As a result, a sense of solidarity was evoked among the Jewish communities of Europe they had never experienced before. Thus, the Damascus Affair gave birth to modern Jewish press especially in Western Europe, such as to the long-lived papers _Les Archives Israélites de France_ (1840-1935) in Paris or _The Jewish Chronicle_ (1841 ff.) in London."[14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damascus affair - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Comment)
> 
> See what I was saying?
> Arabs have no one to blame but themselves...for returning a favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Damascus Affair was in 1840.. Until the 1920s the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is exactly why...
> but you have neither the guts nor intellectual honesty to admit.
> 
> All you know is _"blame da Joooz"_...pathetic...still wonder why you fail and we lead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians didn't come from Europe or Russia. They have been there in Palestine since before Islam. You act like they have no rights or ever existed. You claim it was a land without people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That explains your sadism and why you didn't deserve to be defeated by dhimmi Jews?
> Or why the so called _"Palestinians" _can't even pronounce _'P-alestine' _
> without learning a foreign language?
> 
> You are frauds and you know it, you have no honor, not at all.
> And can't deal with your own responsibility in becoming the disgrace of the Arab world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 'p' in Palestine is supposed to be pronounced as an 'f' historically, because it comes from Phoenicians and Philistines.
> The people pronouncing it with a hard 'p' are getting it all wrong.
Click to expand...


Rubbish. The fact is your Syrian and Egyptian squatter gangsters let Arafat make up a fake people out of thin air and set up extortion and murder rackets, is all.


----------



## DudleySmith

Rigby5 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, the European Jews sought sanctuary in Palestine when no one else would give them a safe place.. ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs in Palestine gave them a safe place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the foolish Arabs in Palestine actually requested Jewish immigration from Europe to bring in much needed capital, since the Ottoman Empire had been draining them with taxes for centuries.
> The Arab Palestinians never dreamed so many would come and actually take over.
Click to expand...


It was an Ottoman province, idiot, and the Ottoman government most certainly did aggressively invite Jewish immigration, mostly from Russia. This began after its civil war with Egypt, dumbass.

Why is it these morons insist on lying about easily disproven rubbish, and then think they're supposed to be taken seriously? Most of the regions 'natives' weren't paying any taxes, as the Ottoman tax rolls show, and most were hiding out in the hills to avoid the draft as well. Seems like they didn't have any interest in defending their alleged 'tribal territories' from anybody, much like they ran in 1947. Benny Morris reported they also refused to join the Jordanian Army in the '47-'48 war as well, another indication they didn't seem to care much about fighting for their alleged 'homeland'; that only becomes important to them when they found themselves getting flooded with money and goods pretending to be 'refugees' from antisemites across the globe.


----------



## DudleySmith

__





						Egyptian–Ottoman War (1831–1833) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				








__





						Egyptian–Ottoman War (1839–1841) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




After these wars, I'm sure the Ottomans would have accepted any group who wanted to resettle the area, even Baptists, but Jews of course had an historical tie to the place so they made the most natural choice.









						Aliyah - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




*The messianic dreams of the Gaon of Vilna inspired one of the largest pre-Zionist waves of immigration to Eretz Yisrael. In 1808 hundreds of the Gaon's disciples, known as Perushim, settled in Tiberias and Safed, and later formed the core of the Old Yishuv in Jerusalem.[16][17] This was part of a larger movement of thousands of Jews from countries as widely spaced as Persia and Morocco, Yemen and Russia, who moved to Israel beginning in the first decade of the nineteenth century—and in even larger numbers after the conquest of the region by Muhammad Ali of Egypt in 1832—all drawn by the expectation of the arrival of the Messiah in the Jewish year 5600, Christian year 1840, a movement documented in Arie Morgenstern's Hastening Redemption. *

The Russian Aliyahs that began around 1869 are the largest, until the 1930's and post-WW II era. The dates give 1882 as the date for the first Aliyah, but the fact is others went first, to prepare and check out things first, and make preps for the rest with Jews already there, so I use 1869 for my own reasons for the short answer. Long term arrangements, including travel money, tools, etc. took time. I think most of the world knew by then the problems European settlers had in rushing out to the American west, believing the lies of the railroads and facing death and starvation.


----------



## DudleySmith

surada said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no "pals," there are Arabs and Muslims. The Arabs were given Jordan, the Christians Lebanon, and the Jews Israel.
> 
> But Muslims will not allow other faiths, Muslim supremacy is absolute. They already conquered Christian Lebanon, they seek Israel, then on to Spain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *The demographics of Lebanon were changed overnight with the flood of Palestinian refugees  in 1948 and 1967. You have never been to Lebanon either, have you?
> 
> There are 1 1/2 million Christians in Arabia...
> 
> There were 50 Christian Churches in Baghdad before Bush's invasion. Currently there are at least 600 churches and 500,000–1,000,000 Christians in Iran.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Lebanon was mostly Christian before 48??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 90%
> 
> But Muslims don't allow other religions. Muslim supremacists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.
> The Quran is clear that both Christianity and Judaism are both "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament, and are valid ways to heaven.
> Muslims are taught there "can be no coercion over religion".
> There are over 30,000 Jews in Tehran alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before the 1967 war there were 250,000 Jews in Tehran.
Click to expand...


250,000 Jewish hostages, you mean.


----------



## DudleySmith

surada said:


> We overthrew Iranian democracy in 1953 so the Brits could pay 13 cents on the dollar in oil revenues.



No, we didn't; we merely offset the Communists' election rigging. Those same Mullahs were supporting the Shah over the Reds in 1953. We saved Iran from being another Soviet puppet state. Everything after that is their own self-inflicted stupidity and Islamo-insanity.


----------



## surada

Indeependent said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> DAMASCUS AFFAIR , a notorious *blood libel in 1840 in which Christian antisemitism and popular Muslim anti-Jewish feelings came to a head and were aggravated by the political struggle of the European powers for influence in the Middle East.
> Damascus Affair | Encyclopedia.com
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/damascus-affair
> www.encyclopedia.com/religion/encyclopedias-almanacs-transcripts-and-maps/…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Influence of the incident and reactions to it[edit]*
> 
> In a new and groundbreaking effort, the American Jewish community of 15,000[11] protested in six American cities on behalf of their Syrian brethren. "For the first time in American Jewish life, Jews... organized themselves politically to help Diaspora Jewry in distress."
> 
> According to Hasia R. Diner, in _The Jews of the United States, 1654 to 2000_, "For the Jews, the Damascus affair launched modern Jewish politics on an international scale, and for American Jews it represented their first effort at creating a distinctive political agenda. Just as the United States had used this affair to proclaim its presence on the global scale, so too did American Jews, in their newspapers and at mass meetings, announce to their coreligionists in France and England that they too ought to be thought of players in global Jewish diplomacy."[13]
> 
> According to Johannes Valentin Schwarz, the events also encouraged the growth of a modern Jewish press. "As a result, a sense of solidarity was evoked among the Jewish communities of Europe they had never experienced before. Thus, the Damascus Affair gave birth to modern Jewish press especially in Western Europe, such as to the long-lived papers _Les Archives Israélites de France_ (1840-1935) in Paris or _The Jewish Chronicle_ (1841 ff.) in London."[14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damascus affair - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Comment)
> 
> See what I was saying?
> Arabs have no one to blame but themselves...for returning a favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Damascus Affair was in 1840.. Until the 1920s the Jewish population of Palestine was tiny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is exactly why...
> but you have neither the guts nor intellectual honesty to admit.
> 
> All you know is _"blame da Joooz"_...pathetic...still wonder why you fail and we lead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Palestinians didn't come from Europe or Russia. They have been there in Palestine since before Islam. You act like they have no rights or ever existed. You claim it was a land without people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That explains your sadism and why you didn't deserve to be defeated by dhimmi Jews?
> Or why the so called _"Palestinians" _can't even pronounce _'P-alestine' _
> without learning a foreign language?
> 
> You are frauds and you know it, you have no honor, not at all.
> And can't deal with your own responsibility in becoming the disgrace of the Arab world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 'p' in Palestine is supposed to be pronounced as an 'f' historically, because it comes from Phoenicians and Philistines.
> The people pronouncing it with a hard 'p' are getting it all wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rylah should have known that.. Its pretty elementary stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, let's see that circular logic at work...
> Arabs can't pronounce 'P-alestine' because neither Greeks could?
> 
> Yeah you folks are either incapable of truth,
> or simply don't know how to work that think between your ears...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really care?
> I say start a war because Israel needs more land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Moshe Dayan said they wanted more land and water so they spent a decade provoking the Syrians and the Lebanese.
> 
> Palestine should be pronounced like Phoenicia ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> provoking the Syrians and the Lebanese
> 
> Is that why Syria is currently "peacefully" occupying Lebanon via *machine gun*?
> Are you *really* this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is silly.
> Syria never occupied Lebanon, and the closest they go is when Israel had provoked the civil war there.
> Since the Lebanon civil war is over and instead Syria is in a civil war, Syria can't occupy anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Syria is currently occupying Lebanon; try having a conversation with anyone from Lebanon who escaped to Israel.
> It's obvious that you don't read the news.
Click to expand...


Where in Lebanon?


----------



## surada

surada said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals should realize that they've lost, over and over again. Time for them to move on. A people should know when they're beaten, like the Indians in North America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no "pals," there are Arabs and Muslims. The Arabs were given Jordan, the Christians Lebanon, and the Jews Israel.
> 
> But Muslims will not allow other faiths, Muslim supremacy is absolute. They already conquered Christian Lebanon, they seek Israel, then on to Spain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *The demographics of Lebanon were changed overnight with the flood of Palestinian refugees  in 1948 and 1967. You have never been to Lebanon either, have you?
> 
> There are 1 1/2 million Christians in Arabia...
> 
> There were 50 Christian Churches in Baghdad before Bush's invasion. Currently there are at least 600 churches and 500,000–1,000,000 Christians in Iran.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Lebanon was mostly Christian before 48??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 90%
> 
> But Muslims don't allow other religions. Muslim supremacists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False.
> The Quran is clear that both Christianity and Judaism are both "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament, and are valid ways to heaven.
> Muslims are taught there "can be no coercion over religion".
> There are over 30,000 Jews in Tehran alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before the 1967 war there were 250,000 Jews in Tehran.
Click to expand...


LOLOL.. Nope.. The Jews ha been there since Iran was Persia. Read some accounts of their lives.


----------



## surada

DudleySmith said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> We overthrew Iranian democracy in 1953 so the Brits could pay 13 cents on the dollar in oil revenues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we didn't; we merely offset the Communists' election rigging. Those same Mullahs were supporting the Shah over the Reds in 1953. We saved Iran from being another Soviet puppet state. Everything after that is their own self-inflicted stupidity and Islamo-insanity.
Click to expand...


The US carried suitcases full of cash to bribe demonstrators.  They slandered Mosadeeg so they could continue to pay 13 cents on the dollar in oil revenue while every other country was getting 50%.. Meanwhile, Israel continued to buy crude oil from Iran.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Jewish Supremacy From the Jordan River to the Sea        
SUBTOPIC:  This is Apartheid.
⁜→ georgephillip, et al,

*PREFACE:  **Back on topic, from the original posting.*

*BLUF*: This is an unusual approach to capture the reader. It has been used by such people as Representative Rashida Tlaib (D-MI).



EXCERPT • georgephillip said:


> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*


*(EXEMPLAR REFERENCE)*

*From the “River to the Sea”: B’Tselem’s Demonization Crosses the Line*
January 19, 2021
*Click here for NGO Monitor Correspondence with B’Tselem’s Primary Donors Regarding its "Apartheid" Campaign*
Phrases such as apartheid and “Jewish supremacy” repeat the canard that labels Jewish self-determination as inherently racist, and signals the embrace of a “one-state” agenda. At the end, the publication suggests the replacement of Israel with a bi-national state: “There are various political paths to a just future here, between the Jordan River and the Mediterranean Sea.”

*(COMMENT)*

I think it is necessary to recall where this phrase "from the River to the Sea" is politically used in the context of the conflict.  BOTH_*!*_ sides in the conflict use this phrase to their advantage.



			
				[URL='https://www.haaretz.com/misc/writers/WRITER-1.4699299']Seraj Assi[/URL] * Contributor • Haartez Headline News said:
			
		

> m31 years ago, on December 9, 1987, the First Intifada erupted in Gaza's Jabalia refugee camp in protest of Israel’s occupation. It was that dramatic uprising that gave birth to Hamas and the rallying cry among Palestinians: "From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free."
> *SOURCE*:  Opinion  | *Hamas Owes Its 'Palestine From the River to the Sea' Slogan to Zionism  *Dec. 16, 2018 | Updated: Dec. 17, 2018




			
				Fatah Leader said:
			
		

> "The two-state solution does not exist...
> return to the option of one Palestine from the river to the sea"
> *SOURCE*: *Palestinian Media Watch • Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik* |  Apr 29, 2014




			
				HAMAS said:
			
		

> Hamas rejects any alternative to the full and complete liberation of Palestine, from the river to the sea.
> *SOURCE:* Paragraph 20 • *General Principles and Policies** (The Islamic Resistance Movement “Hamas”)*



But what is important here is to understand that its application (from the River to the Sea) in the context of "apartheid" is pure propaganda.  The application is targeting those readers who do not known any better and think, just because Israel has a border that separates the Israelis from the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip, it must be "apartheid."  Intellectually it is a stupid contention.  Every country in the world has its borders.  And each of those countries has its rules on how to legally enter the country.

What does "Apartheid" mean?  


			
				Rome Statute said:
			
		

> "The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by  one  racial  group  over  any  other  racial  group  or  groups  and  committed  with  the  intention  of  maintaining that regime;
> *SOURCE*: Article 7(2h) • Crimes Against Humanity •  *Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court*



What is the opposing Rule of Law?


			
				International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights said:
			
		

> 1. Everyone lawfully within the territory of a State shall, within that territory, have the right to liberty of movement and freedom to choose his residence.
> 2. Everyone shall be free to leave any country, including his own.
> 3. The above-mentioned rights shall not be subject to any restrictions *except those which are provided by law, are necessary to protect national security, public order (ordre public), public health or morals or the rights and freedoms of others*, and are consistent with the other rights recognized in the present Covenant.
> 4. No one shall be arbitrarily deprived of the right to enter his own country.
> *SOURCE*:  Article 12, *International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR)*



The exception to the General Rule of Law is that Arab Palestinians that pose a threat to "*national security, public order (ordre public), public health or morals or the rights and freedoms of others*" may be denied entry for cause.  AND every country can set its immigration laws.  

*(EPILOG)*



Key factors about Israel: 

*Ethnic groups*
Jewish 74.4% (of which Israel-born 76.9%, Europe/America/Oceania-born 15.9%, Africa-born 4.6%, Asia-born 2.6%), Arab 20.9%, other 4.7% (2018 est.)​*    Languages*
Hebrew (official), Arabic (special status under Israeli law), English (most commonly used foreign language)​*    Religions*
Jewish 74.3%, Muslim 17.8%, Christian 1.9%, Druze 1.6%, other 4.4% (2018 est.)​
Who is enforcing "Apartheid?"  I don't know.  But Israel has a population that is 20% Arab (1 in 5).  It DOES NOT have a policy of "No Arabs Allowed."  And such a policy is not on the table.  Israel has a policy that it will deny entry to those people that pose a threat to "*national security, public order (ordre public), public health or morals or the rights and freedoms of others.*"

Just My 2 cents worth of thought,
*



*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Uncensored2008

Rigby5 said:


> False.
> The Quran is clear that both Christianity and Judaism are both "Brothers of the Book", meaning they share the same Old Testament, and are valid ways to heaven.
> Muslims are taught there "can be no coercion over religion".
> There are over 30,000 Jews in Tehran alone.



The Infernal Book of Evil says;

_*005.043*_
But why do they come to you for decision, when they have (their own) Torah before them?  therein is the (plain) command of God; yet even after that, they would turn away. For they are not People of Faith. 

*
005.044*

It was We who revealed the Torah (to Moses): therein *(Arabic: Fi-ha) *was guidance and light. By its standard have been judged the Jews, by the prophets who bowed (as in Islam) to God's will, by the rabbis and the scholars *(Arabic: Ahbaru) *: for to them was entrusted the protection of God's book, and they were witnesses to it: therefore do not fear mankind, but fear Me, and sell not my verses *(Arabic: Ayati)* for a miserable price. If any fails to judge by (the light of) what God has revealed, *they are Unbelievers (Arabic: Kaffiruna)* .

The Jewish slaves who wrote the Koran, remember that the Warlord Muhammad (SBUH) was illiterate and had to turn to the Jew he had enslaved to write the Koran, which is why it is so clearly plagiarized Hebrew texts, these Jews had latitude to protect themselves by writing these verses into  the Warlord's cult.

But most of what Islam does is driven by secondary sources, the Hadiths. And there we get the concept of Zimmis (sometimes Dhimmis), the second class. "Zimmi" in Arabic means "protected." This underclass was to be protected from slaughter by the vicious mobs of Muslim warriors who murdered and raped Kaffir on a massive scale. We know how the Muslim Supremacists treat Zimmis.

The number of Jews in Iran today is less than 1% of the number in 1970. The oppression of Jews in Iran is severe and Jews flee at the first chance. Shiites were traditionally "the nice Muslims," but became radicalized by that puss filled sack of shit Khomeini.


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> Before the 1967 war there were 250,000 Jews in Tehran.



In 1970 there still were.

It wasn't until Khomeini that open oppression of Jews began in Iran. Shia was traditionally tolerant of Zimmis.


----------



## DudleySmith

surada said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> We overthrew Iranian democracy in 1953 so the Brits could pay 13 cents on the dollar in oil revenues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we didn't; we merely offset the Communists' election rigging. Those same Mullahs were supporting the Shah over the Reds in 1953. We saved Iran from being another Soviet puppet state. Everything after that is their own self-inflicted stupidity and Islamo-insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US carried suitcases full of cash to bribe demonstrators.  They slandered Mosadeeg so they could continue to pay 13 cents on the dollar in oil revenue while every other country was getting 50%.. Meanwhile, Israel continued to buy crude oil from Iran.
Click to expand...


Rubbish. And of course you can find no wrong it what the commies were doing, stockpiling weapons and stuffing ballot boxes.Mosedegh was nothing but a front and a puppet; no way he could have formed a legitimate government, and everybody knew it.


----------



## georgephillip

daveman said:


> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.


I've never confused rapists with heroes.





3 US Marines Charged with Rape in New Orleans


----------



## georgephillip

daveman said:


> None. Maybe you should ask the people you support who kill innocent children.
> 
> Oooops! Sorry. Forgot. Being born Jewish is a capital crime to pieces of shit like you.


Being a Jew doesn't entitle you to steal the land and water of your neighbors.


----------



## georgephillip

Indeependent said:


> What's *Palestine*?


As if you care
History of the State of Palestine - Wikipedia


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> None. Maybe you should ask the people you support who kill innocent children.
> 
> Oooops! Sorry. Forgot. Being born Jewish is a capital crime to pieces of shit like you.
> 
> 
> 
> Being a Jew doesn't entitle you to steal the land and water of your neighbors.
Click to expand...


Why do you feel their neighbors owned any land or water?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's *Palestine*?
> 
> 
> 
> As if you care
> History of the State of Palestine - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Where did that say Palestine was ever a state?


----------



## Uncensored2008

georgephillip said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> None. Maybe you should ask the people you support who kill innocent children.
> 
> Oooops! Sorry. Forgot. Being born Jewish is a capital crime to pieces of shit like you.
> 
> 
> 
> Being a Jew doesn't entitle you to steal the land and water of your neighbors.
Click to expand...



POOR POOR Muslim Supremacists, you only have 99% of the Middle East, and damnit, you want IT ALL... ahoha snackbar


----------



## georgephillip

daveman said:


> Jews just wanted to live wherever they were, in peace and left alone. They were a handy scapegoat, and they were blamed for everything to justify killing them.


So why are the Jews of Israel busy building their racist state on land stolen from non-Jews?



https://www.adl.org/media/11775/download


----------



## georgephillip

daveman said:


> Ahh, yes, "We deserved it!!" -- the mating call of the Left-Wing American Retard.
> 
> Radical Islam thanks you for the passionate ass-licking.


Supporting a racist apartheid state will produce blow-back.
Apparently you're too brainwashed to notice.




MAGA yet?
Fool.


----------



## Uncensored2008

georgephillip said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews just wanted to live wherever they were, in peace and left alone. They were a handy scapegoat, and they were blamed for everything to justify killing them.
> 
> 
> 
> So why are the Jews of Israel busy building their racist state on land stolen from non-Jews?
> View attachment 471458
> https://www.adl.org/media/11775/download
Click to expand...



Poor racist Muslim Supremacist. You only have 99% of the Middle East, and YOU WANT IT ALL!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews just wanted to live wherever they were, in peace and left alone. They were a handy scapegoat, and they were blamed for everything to justify killing them.
> 
> 
> 
> So why are the Jews of Israel busy building their racist state on land stolen from non-Jews?
> View attachment 471458
> https://www.adl.org/media/11775/download
Click to expand...


Stolen? LOL!
The Ottoman Empire lost it fair and square.


----------



## daveman

georgephillip said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never confused rapists with heroes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 US Marines Charged with Rape in New Orleans
Click to expand...

There's a difference between you and I.

If those Marines are guilty, they should be punished to the fullest extent of the law.

You cannot say the same about Islamic terrorists.


----------



## daveman

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> None. Maybe you should ask the people you support who kill innocent children.
> 
> Oooops! Sorry. Forgot. Being born Jewish is a capital crime to pieces of shit like you.
> 
> 
> 
> Being a Jew doesn't entitle you to steal the land and water of your neighbors.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you feel their neighbors owned any land or water?
Click to expand...

They said so.  And they're killing Jews.

That's all Georgie needs.


----------



## daveman

georgephillip said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews just wanted to live wherever they were, in peace and left alone. They were a handy scapegoat, and they were blamed for everything to justify killing them.
> 
> 
> 
> So why are the Jews of Israel busy building their racist state on land stolen from non-Jews?
> View attachment 471458
> https://www.adl.org/media/11775/download
Click to expand...

They're not.

Dumbass.


----------



## daveman

georgephillip said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, yes, "We deserved it!!" -- the mating call of the Left-Wing American Retard.
> 
> Radical Islam thanks you for the passionate ass-licking.
> 
> 
> 
> Supporting a racist apartheid state will produce blow-back.
> Apparently you're too brainwashed to notice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGA yet?
> Fool.
Click to expand...

What's your username over at Stormfront?


----------



## Indeependent

georgephillip said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews just wanted to live wherever they were, in peace and left alone. They were a handy scapegoat, and they were blamed for everything to justify killing them.
> 
> 
> 
> So why are the Jews of Israel busy building their racist state on land stolen from non-Jews?
> View attachment 471458
> https://www.adl.org/media/11775/download
Click to expand...

Why not?
Why not do something about it?
There's this thing called the Internet...


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's *Palestine*?
> 
> 
> 
> As if you care
> History of the State of Palestine - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

I still see many green dots on your map


----------



## Indeependent

Quasar44 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's *Palestine*?
> 
> 
> 
> As if you care
> History of the State of Palestine - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still see many green dots on your map
Click to expand...

GP says *White Man Bad*!


----------



## GHook20

georgephillip said:


> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*


Israel relations with Egypt are better then ever. They signed peace deals with UAE, Morocco, Sudan, Bahrain and Kosovo. They have pretty good relations with Saudi Arabia. Trade relations with Turkey are doing great and they are doing better diplomatically. Once Saudi Arabia makes it official the flood gates will open.

Loser antisemites like you like to peddle slander and lies, but the truth is you lost, the Frankensteinians lost, AND FOR YOU THE TRUTH HURTS!!! Hahaha


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> You and I both know the answer to that question. We know the reason for it too. He's a hater who hates America.


White supremacy explains why so many US conservatives support the ethnic cleansing in Palestine since their own country was built on similar principles, including chattel slavery. They never learn because they hate learning.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   Jewish Supremacy From the Jordan River to the Sea
SUBTOPIC:    White Supremacy •  Ethnic Cleansing •  Structured US Conservatives Support
⁜→  GLASNOST, georgephillip, et al,

*BLUF*:    There is no real direct connection between  "White Supremacy •  Ethnic Cleansing •  Structured US Conservatives Support" there than in any large population, there are bound to be _(some probability)_ that these characteristics will intersect in some people.  



GLASNOST said:


> You and I both know the answer to that question. We know the reason for it too. He's a hater who hates America.





georgephillip said:


> White supremacy explains why so many US conservatives support the ethnic cleansing in Palestine since their own country was built on similar principles, including chattel slavery. They never learn because they hate learning.


*(COMMENT)*

In November of 1975 the UN General Assembly adopted *A/RES/3379 (XXX)* which stated in the very last line: "_Determines _that zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination." And ever since then, the anti-Israeli contingents held on to that determination as if it were fact. It was not until December 1991, that the General Assembly passed *A/RES/46/86* which stated nothing more than: "Decides to *revoke* the determination contained in its resolution 3379 (XXX)

 of 10 November 1975."

Every now and then, the anti-Israeli contingent makes the allegation of "apartheid" and "ethnic cleansing" _(variations on the same theme of racism)_ to resurrect the revoked 1975 determination.  Both "apartheid" *(**a policy or system of segregation or discrimination on grounds of race**)* and "ethnic cleansing" *(t**he mass expulsion or killing of members of an unwanted ethnic or religious group in a society**) *have a very strong "race" component.  And there is no race or segregation issue.  It is an immigration and citizenship issue; plus the added component of being a national security issue.

₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪​*(ODDLY ENOUGH)*

The rocket and mortar attacks - and the - general attacks directed, encourage or otherwise incited by the Hostile Arab Palestinian regimes meet Element of the Crime *(Article 7 (1) (j) Crime against humanity of apartheid)* #6 → The conduct was committed as part of a  widespread or systematic attack directed against a civilian population.  Example:

"Arab Member of Knesset Mansour Abbas faced harsh condemnation from the Palestinian Authority (PA) after having made “embarrassing and shameful ‎statements” about terrorist prisoners, who ‎are not terrorists but are “heroic,” according to the PA."​​Abu Bakr further emphasized that terrorism is the ‎way to “liberate Jerusalem.”​ 
​*



*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Does that mean you’re hiding behind a keyboard like the cowardly Islamist that you are?


No.
You're projecting.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Darn Israelis, protecting themselves against Palestinian terrorists.
> [/QUOTE
> By killing more women and children.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean you’re hiding behind a keyboard like the cowardly Islamist that you are?
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> You're projecting.
Click to expand...

Then where are you hiding?


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> I don’t like Israel’s policy of shooting “ young boys “ in the knees . Many kids are crippled for life and it’s sadistic.


Here's another word for it:




What Is Terrorism? - Definition, History, Types & Statistics - Video & Lesson Transcript | Study.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darn Israelis, protecting themselves against Palestinian terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> By killing more women and children.
Click to expand...



Cowardly terrorists hiding behind women and children.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> White supremacy explains why so many US conservatives support the ethnic cleansing in Palestine since their own country was built on similar principles, including chattel slavery. They never learn because they hate learning.


I can't agree with you completely on that one. I think it's something along the lines in the opposite direction. Christian guilt. I know it goes against their loathing of Moslems but their guilt has to choose one side of the line in the sand and Hitler didn't try to exterminate the Arabs. The Holocaust Card goes a long, long way. But there is, of course, political corruption that favours its own benefactor. So take your pick - guilt or corruption. But "white supremacy"? I'll need more convincing before I buy that one.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet you say rape victims deserved it.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never confused rapists with heroes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 US Marines Charged with Rape in New Orleans
Click to expand...

It needed to be told, G-P.


----------



## GLASNOST

RoccoR said:


> View attachment 472146​


Looks familiar.
* "I pledge allegiance to the Flag of the United States of America, and to the Republic for which it stands, one Nation under God, indivisible, with liberty and justice for all,"*

_NOTE:_* "Indivisible" *but contrarily* "liberty and justice for all"*

... and,
* "I do solemnly swear that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; and that I will obey the orders of the President of the United States and the orders of the officers appointed over me, according to regulations and the Uniform Code of Military Justice. So help me God." *

... and the one Hitler chose, 
_*Ich schwöre bei Gott diesen heiligen Eid,*_
*daß ich meinem Volk und Vaterland allzeit treu und redlich dienen
und als tapferer und gehorsamer Soldat bereit sein will,
jederzeit für diesen Eid mein Leben einzusetzen. *

The BOTTOM LINE: What makes you think that quoting a handful of dedicated men who seek (demand) justice has anything to do with whatever point you're trying to make?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   Jewish Supremacy From the Jordan River to the Sea
SUBTOPIC:    White Supremacy •  Ethnic Cleansing •  Structured US Conservatives Support
⁜→  GLASNOST,

*BLUF:* I made a mistake. I should not have dropped in the "ODDLY ENOUGH" sarcasm.   _(Something I very rarely do in this discussion group.  And you have just reminded me why.)_  But at the time I composed it, I did not think it would be the cause of confusion. Again, my sincere apologies.



GLASNOST said:


> The BOTTOM LINE: What makes you think that quoting a handful of dedicated men who seek (demand) justice has anything to do with whatever point you're trying to make?


*(COMMENT)*

The point was (as a layman) obviously lost.  It was intended to convey, with the legal citation showing that the entire argument on "White Supremacy •  Ethnic Cleansing •  Apartheid" is linked to an assumption of "racism."  Once you demonstrate that the International Body absolves Israel of institutional racism then the arguments for accusing Israel of "White Supremacy •  Ethnic Cleansing •  Apartheid."   

As far as "Structured US Conservatives Support" is concerned, at any large American college or university is concerned, idealism is ramped.  I know that at my _alma mater_, with a week's notice and on a good day, you could get 5000 student protesters condemning the choice of toilet paper used on the Columbus main campus _(that is real conservative support)_.

Anyway, let me add once again my personal apology for adding the "ODDLY ENOUGH" sarcasm after the break bar.
*



*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## GLASNOST

RoccoR said:


> RE:   Jewish Supremacy From the Jordan River to the Sea
> SUBTOPIC:    White Supremacy •  Ethnic Cleansing •  Structured US Conservatives Support
> ⁜→  GLASNOST,
> 
> *BLUF:* I made a mistake. I should not have dropped in the "ODDLY ENOUGH" sarcasm.   _(Something I very rarely do in this discussion group.  And you have just reminded me why.)_  But at the time I composed it, I did not think it would be the cause of confusion. Again, my sincere apologies.
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> The BOTTOM LINE: What makes you think that quoting a handful of dedicated men who seek (demand) justice has anything to do with whatever point you're trying to make?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The point was (as a layman) obviously lost.  It was intended to convey, with the legal citation showing that the entire argument on "White Supremacy •  Ethnic Cleansing •  Apartheid" is linked to an assumption of "racism."  Once you demonstrate that the International Body absolves Israel of institutional racism then the arguments for accusing Israel of "White Supremacy •  Ethnic Cleansing •  Apartheid."
> 
> As far as "Structured US Conservatives Support" is concerned, at any large American college or university is concerned, idealism is ramped.  I know that at my alma mater, with a week's notice and on a good day, you could get 5000 student protesters condemning the choice of toilet paper used on the Columbus main campus.
> 
> Anyway, my personal apology for adding the "ODDLY ENOUGH" sarcasm after the break bar.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

 
It could be only the difference in intensity between Columbus and UNM/Lund.


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> How did you survive such difficult times in the early 80s


The cost of living was much lower then, and my mother helped me far more than she should have.


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> The liberty was no accident


*Every surviving member of Liberty's crew believes the same*.

USS Liberty Memorial

"After surveilling USS _Liberty_ for more than nine hours with almost hourly aircraft overflights and radar tracking, the air and naval forces of Israel attacked our ship in international waters without warning. 

*"USS Liberty was identified as a US naval ship by Israeli reconnaissance aircraft nine hours before the attack and continuously tracked by Israeli radar and aircraft thereafter*. 

"Sailing in international waters at less than five knots, with no offensive armament, our ship was not a military threat to anyone."


----------



## georgephillip

rylah said:


> Why is that not once in this thread
> can any anti-Israel activist directly address a single question?


Possibly because supporters of Israel can't explain why Jews are entitled to the land and water of non-Jews in Palestine.


----------



## georgephillip

rylah said:


> People who try to use the Canaanite narrative against Israel are usually not sharp enough to see how it actually confirms the unique cultural value in Israel's re-constitution, or simply ignorant to the fact that "Canaanism" was revived as a political movement by Israeli Jews.


*Your link:*

"'Canaanism' was originally a pejorative term. 

"It grew out of Revisionist Zionism and according to Ron Kuzar had '*its early roots in European extreme right-wing movements, notably Italian fascism'.[1] Most of its members were part of the Irgun or Lehi.*[2]

"Canaanism never had more than around two dozen registered members, but because most of these were influential intellectuals and artists, the movement had an influence far beyond its size.[3] 

"Its members believed that much of the Middle East had been a Hebrew-speaking civilization in antiquity

*Do you believe much of today's Middle East spoke Hebrew in antiquity?*


----------



## georgephillip

rylah said:


> No no accident, a spy ship doesn't appear by accident in the middle of war on all fronts,
> while its government instead of support is threatening to compromise Israeli positions.


USS Liberty Memorial




Day of Infamy – New Jersey European Heritage Association

"After surveilling USS _Liberty_ for more than nine hours with almost hourly aircraft overflights and radar tracking, the air and naval forces of Israel attacked our ship in international waters without warning. 

*"USS Liberty was identified as a US naval ship by Israeli reconnaissance aircraft nine hours before the attack* and continuously tracked by Israeli radar and aircraft thereafter. Sailing in international waters at less than five knots..."

*Had the heroic Jews of Israel not lied about their actions in 1967 how likely is it their racist, apartheid state would still be in existence today?*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that not once in this thread
> can any anti-Israel activist directly address a single question?
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly because supporters of Israel can't explain why Jews are entitled to the land and water of non-Jews in Palestine.
Click to expand...


Why do you feel Arabs were entitled to any Ottoman land in palestine?


----------



## daveman

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and I both know the answer to that question. We know the reason for it too. He's a hater who hates America.
> 
> 
> 
> White supremacy explains why so many US conservatives support the ethnic cleansing in Palestine since their own country was built on similar principles, including chattel slavery. They never learn because they hate learning.
Click to expand...

Oh, fuck off, you retard.


----------



## daveman

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that not once in this thread
> can any anti-Israel activist directly address a single question?
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly because supporters of Israel can't explain why Jews are entitled to the land and water of non-Jews in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you feel Arabs were entitled to any Ottoman land in palestine?
Click to expand...

Because he hates Jews.

This whole thread, and dozens of others here, is nothing more than the Jew-haters looking to justify their hatred.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   Jewish Supremacy From the Jordan River to the Sea
SUBTOPIC:    Authority ( land and water)
⁜→ georgephillip, et al,

*BLUF:* This is not a matter of "Supremacy." Below are three options that the Palestinians have to address concerns and issues such as these.



rylah said:


> Why is that not once in this thread
> can any anti-Israel activist directly address a single question?





georgephillip said:


> Possibly because supporters of Israel can't explain why Jews are entitled to the land and water of non-Jews in Palestine.


*(References)*

"Area C" means areas of the West Bank outside Areas A and B, which, except for the issues that will be negotiated in the permanent status negotiations, will be gradually transferred to Palestinian jurisdiction in accordance with this Agreement. (Article XI • Land • Para 3c •
*Israeli-Palestinian Interim Agreement on the West Bank and the Gaza Strip*_)_

For the purpose of this Agreement, "the Settlements" means, in the West Bank - the settlements in Area C; and in the Gaza Strip - the Gush Katif and Erez settlement areas, as well as the other settlements in the Gaza Strip, as shown on attached map No. 2.
(Article XII • Arrangements for Security and Public Order • Para 5 • *Israeli-Palestinian Interim Agreement on the West Bank and the Gaza Strip*_)_

*ANNEX III  Protocol Concerning Civil Affairs *• ARTICLE IV - Special Provisions concerning Area C
Sub-Article 40 - Water and Sewage
*Transfer of Authority*

The Israeli side shall transfer to the Palestinian side, and the Palestinian side shall assume, powers and responsibilities in the sphere of water and sewage in the West Bank related solely to Palestinians, that are currently held by the military government and its Civil Administration, except for the issues that will be negotiated in the permanent status negotiations, in accordance with the provisions of this Article.
The issue of ownership of water and sewage related infrastructure in the West Bank will be addressed in the permanent status negotiations.
In Area C, powers and responsibilities related to the sphere of Planning and Zoning will be transferred gradually to Palestinian jurisdiction that will cover West Bank and Gaza Strip territory except for the issues that will be negotiated in the permanent status negotiations, during the further redeployment phases, to be completed within 18 months from the date of the inauguration of the Council.  The same is true for Land Registration.

*(COMMENT)*

Essentially, the Israelis have full Civil and Security authority in Areaqa "C".  "A Joint Civil Affairs Coordination and Cooperation Committee (hereinafter "the CAC"), Joint Regional Civil Affairs Subcommittees, one for the Gaza Strip and the other for the West Bank, and District Civil Liaison Offices in the West Bank shall be established in order to provide for coordination and cooperation in civil affairs between the Council and Israel, as detailed in Annex III."

There were three easy ways that have been agreed upon by both sides, to address issues:

*ARTICLE XXXI*​Final Clauses​
Permanent status negotiations will commence as soon as possible, but not later than May 4, 1996, between the Parties. It is understood that these negotiations shall cover remaining issues, including: Jerusalem, refugees, settlements, security arrangements, borders, relations and cooperation with other neighbors, and other issues of common interest.​
*ARTICLE XXI*​​Settlement of Differences and Disputes Any difference relating to the application of this Agreement shall be referred to the appropriate coordination and cooperation mechanism established under this Agreement. The provisions of Article XV of the DOP shall apply to any such difference which is not settled through the appropriate coordination and cooperation mechanism, namely:​
Disputes arising out of the application or interpretation of this Agreement or any related agreements pertaining to the interim period shall be settled through the Liaison Committee.
Disputes which cannot be settled by negotiations may be settled by a mechanism of conciliation to be agreed between the Parties.
The Parties may agree to submit to arbitration disputes relating to the interim period, which cannot be settled through conciliation. To this end, upon the agreement of both Parties, the Parties will establish an Arbitration Committee.

*ARTICLE XXVI*​​The Joint Israeli-Palestinian Liaison Committee​
The Liaison Committee established pursuant to Article X of the DOP shall ensure the smooth implementation of this Agreement. It shall deal with issues requiring coordination, other issues of common interest and disputes.
The Liaison Committee shall be composed of an equal number of members from each Party. It may add other technicians and experts as necessary.
The Liaison Committee shall adopt its rules of procedures, including the frequency and place or places of its meetings.
The Liaison Committee shall reach its decisions by agreement.
The Liaison Committee shall establish a subcommittee that will monitor and steer the implementation of this Agreement (hereinafter "the Monitoring and Steering Committee"). It will function as follows:

Just when did the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) exercise one of these options?

*



*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that not once in this thread
> can any anti-Israel activist directly address a single question?
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly because supporters of Israel can't explain why Jews are entitled to the land and water of non-Jews in Palestine.
Click to expand...

Yep. The more that people intentionally try to complicate an issue in their favour the more likely the answer will be a logical, straight-forward, simple one.


----------



## GLASNOST

daveman said:


> Oh, fuck off, you retard.


You poor baby.  
Hey G-P! No pudding for Davey Boy tonight. I've put him to bed without his supper.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> *Every surviving member of Liberty's crew believes the same*.
> ........
> *"USS Liberty was identified as a US naval ship by Israeli reconnaissance aircraft nine hours before the attack and continuously tracked by Israeli radar and aircraft thereafter*. ......


My question is: Did the Zionist think the U.S. would retaliate against the Arabs without confirmation or did they think the U.S. would simply assume the Arabs did it and log it in for future retaliation?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   Jewish Supremacy From the Jordan River to the Sea
SUBTOPIC:    Authority ( land and water)
⁜→ georgephillip,GLASNOST, et al,

*BLUF: * While the Philosophy of GLASNOST sounds valid, it actually falls prey to is own Philosophical Fallacy:

**​


rylah said:


> Why is that not once in this thread
> can any anti-Israel activist directly address a single question?





georgephillip said:


> Possibly because supporters of Israel can't explain why Jews are entitled to the land and water of non-Jews in Palestine.





GLASNOST said:


> Yep. The more that people intentionally try to complicate an issue in their favour the more likely the answer will be a logical, straight-forward, simple one.


*(COMMENT)*

It is nothing unusual for an individual to → so desperately want → a solution in their favor, that they will not even look at the complexity embedded in the problem and _(for fear they prove themselves wrong)_ settle on a childlike solution in their favor.

*IF* the Israeli-Palestine disputes were as simple as some make it out to be, *THEN* there would have been a working solution by now.
*




*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## GLASNOST

RoccoR said:


> RE:   Jewish Supremacy From the Jordan River to the Sea
> SUBTOPIC:    Authority ( land and water)
> ⁜→ georgephillip,GLASNOST, et al,
> 
> *BLUF: * While the Philosophy of GLASNOST sounds valid, it actually falls prey to is own Philosophical Fallacy:
> 
> 
> *View attachment 472916*​
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that not once in this thread
> can any anti-Israel activist directly address a single question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly because supporters of Israel can't explain why Jews are entitled to the land and water of non-Jews in Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. The more that people intentionally try to complicate an issue in their favour the more likely the answer will be a logical, straight-forward, simple one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It is nothing unusual for an individual to → so desperately want → a solution in their favor, that they will not even look at the complexity embedded in the problem and _(for fear they prove themselves wrong)_ settle on a childlike solution in their favor.
> 
> *IF* the Israeli-Palestine disputes were as simple as some make it out to be, *THEN* there would have been a working solution by now.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

We are talking about rylah - GP questions and answer, not the percentage of chemical additives in Burger King's chilli cheeseburgers.



RoccoR said:


> *IF* the Israeli-Palestine disputes were as simple as some make it out to be, *THEN* there would have been a working solution by now.


You have fallen prey to your own philosophy not to mention that this is a false statement.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Jewish Supremacy From the Jordan River to the Sea        
SUBTOPIC:  Is This Apartheid?  Did we resolve the question?
⁜→  et al,

*PREFACE:  **Back on topic, from the original posting.*

*BLUF*: Similar Identity ≠ Same Identity

*Posting #1917*
*Posting #1940*



georgephillip said:


> *We should be able to call this what it is...
> 
> Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*


*(COMMENT)* _(An Alternative Perspective)_

•  This morning, at the periodic family breakfast, two of my daughters (one 40 and one 29;_ the first with an Arts Degree the other with a Computer Science Degree_) were in a serious debate over the Bing Homepage picture for the today:  "The Hare"  It revolved around the ability to distinguish the difference between the "Hare" and the "Rabbit."  My 25-year-old hypothesized that most people _(significant majority)_ if simply shown a picture of the Hare, *with no other context*, would misidentify the "Hare" as a "Rabbit." 

There is a similarity between:

◈  A separation erected between two different races …​◈  A separation erected between two different nationalities …​
Most people _(significant majority)_ if given the thumbnail view of the Israeli and Palestinian conflict would not be able to distinguish the difference between:

◈  A barrier erected between two different races …​◈  A separation erected between two different nationalities …​
When we talk about "race," we are talking about human notions.  "Human populations living in different geographic regions differ in the color of the skin, eyes, and hair. This is often mistakenly used to define human races.  However, genetic data do not support the existence of human races."

What does this tell us about the issue of "Race" in the context of those populations on either side of the border?

Just My 2 cents worth of thought,
*



*
Most Respectfully,
R

_Bibliography__________________________________
^Race « 
1 : a group of individuals with the same ancestors ​2 : a category of humankind that shares distinctive physical traits ​3: a major group of living things​•  *Webster's Dictionary for Students Special Encyclopedic Edition* 2007 ed Copyright © by Merriam-Webster, Incorporated pp 316​
^Race «
Excerpt → Bureaucrats have devised ‘racial’ categories for these forms which have no genetic basis and have invented a whole new series of unscientific racial classifications, albeit with liberal and praiseworthy intentions. These classifications are now social facts to which people have to adapt.​•  *The Sage Dictionary of Sociology* © Steve Bruce and Steven Yearley 2006​
^Race «
a race a phenotypically and/or geographically distinctive subspecific group, composed of individuals inhabiting a defined geographical and/or ecological region, and possessing characteristic phenotypic and gene frequencies that distinguish it from other such groups.  The number of racial groups that one wishes to recognize within a species is usually arbitrary but suitable for the purposes under investigation.​•  *A Dictionary of Genetics*, Seventh Edition by:  ROBERT C. KING Emeritus Professor, Northwestern University | WILLIAM D. STANSFIELD Emeritus Professor, California Polytechnic State University | PAMELA K. MULLIGAN, Copyright © 2006 by Oxford University Press, Inc.  PP 369​
^Race «
*Humans, Homo sapiens*, are the only living species within the family of Hominidae. All data available are consistent with the assumption that today’s humans originated in Africa about 100000 to 300000 years ago, spread out over the earth, and populated all continents. Owing to regional adaptation to climatic and other conditions, and favored by geographic isolation, different ethnic groups evolved. Human populations living in different geographic regions differ in the color of the skin, eyes, and hair. This is often mistakenly used to define human races.  However, genetic data do not support the existence of human races. Genetic differences exist mainly between individuals regardless of their ethnic origin. In a study of DNA variation from 12 populations living on five continents of the world, 93–95% of differences were between individuals; only 3–5%were between the populations (Rosenberg et al., 2002). Observable differences are literally superficial and do not form a genetic basis for distinguishing races. Genetically, Homo sapiens is one rather homogeneous species of recent origin.​*Color Atlas of Genetics* by Eberhard Passarge, MD Professor of Human Genetics © 2007 Georg Thieme Verlag KG Rüdigerstraße 14, D-70469 Stuttgart, pp 4​


.


----------



## georgephillip

rylah said:


> I'd argue this is actually the most humane way to neutralize a threat. And that what is sadistic is to brainwash children, teenagers for use in war


It requires the truly chosen to kill or maim unarmed children




Israeli Sniper Admits Killing 13 Palestinian Kids in One Day - Morocco World News


----------



## daveman

GLASNOST said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, fuck off, you retard.
> 
> 
> 
> You poor baby.
> Hey G-P! No pudding for Davey Boy tonight. I've put him to bed without his supper.
Click to expand...

You lead an interesting fantasy life.  Have you considered, maybe, not being retarded?


----------



## georgephillip

rylah said:


> Why is that no anti-Israel activist in this thread
> is capable of addressing directly a single question so far?
> 
> Or at least express any original thought?


Anti-apartheid posters on this thread have no problem responding to Hasbara boilerplate; apparently you have difficulty accepting the fundamental immorality of your racist state.


----------



## georgephillip

Indeependent said:


> Those "young boys" would shoot you dead in a heartbeat.


Not if you weren't stealing their homes, businesses, orchards, and bank accounts.


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> 've said it before and I'll say it again .... some of Hitler's delusions were not fundamentally delusional.


It's a fine line to walk.
Nazis committed some of the worst crimes in history AFTER western capitalists in the US and UK provided the capital to rearm, allegedly as a buffer against Stalin.
1933 anti-Nazi boycott - Wikipedia




The world could have ended the Nazi experiment before it really got started, but wealthy Jews in Germany took out full page adds in newspapers informing the world that Hitler was not all that bad and even if he was it was a German problem.
Human Smoke - Wikipedia


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> 've said it before and I'll say it again .... some of Hitler's delusions were not fundamentally delusional.


It's a fine line to walk.
Nazis committed some of the worst crimes in history AFTER western capitalists in the US and UK provided the capital to rearm, allegedly as a buffer against Stalin.
1933 anti-Nazi boycott - Wikipedia




The world could have ended the Nazi experiment before it really got started, but wealthy Jews in Germany took out full page adds in newspapers informing the world that Hitler was not all that bad and even if he was it was a German problem.
Human Smoke - Wikipedia


----------



## georgephillip

José said:


> I know it's a bit contradictory but this is how I feel.
> 
> The same event evokes in me two completely different reactions depending on who is crying.
> 
> Happiness towards racist Jews and super patriotic american clowns and commiseration towards Phillip and Tinmore.


It's ironic (at least) when you consider how little support Israel received from Americans until 1967 when the heroic Jews killed 34 Americans in international waters. Had that event become public at that time, the Jewish state would be in Atlantis today.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd argue this is actually the most humane way to neutralize a threat. And that what is sadistic is to brainwash children, teenagers for use in war
> 
> 
> 
> It requires the truly chosen to kill or maim unarmed children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Sniper Admits Killing 13 Palestinian Kids in One Day - Morocco World News
Click to expand...


I heard it was 1000


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd argue this is actually the most humane way to neutralize a threat. And that what is sadistic is to brainwash children, teenagers for use in war
> 
> 
> 
> It requires the truly chosen to kill or maim unarmed children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Sniper Admits Killing 13 Palestinian Kids in One Day - Morocco World News
Click to expand...

Let's hope it's faked.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 've said it before and I'll say it again .... some of Hitler's delusions were not fundamentally delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fine line to walk.
Click to expand...

It ought to be but a few of the things he said seem prophetic in today's Zionist state.


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Lovely. Unlike Islamist shit you’re living in. Sharia Law worshipping loser.


Open wide




Loser.


----------



## georgephillip

daveman said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why is the Pali population exploding? You have never answered this question. Raised poorly eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you define "exploding?"
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...






*"Haredi legislator: Anyone marrying a non-Jew should be considered dead by family*

*"United Torah Judaism member of Knesset says a female soldier converted to Judaism during her military service is 'a shiksha', the derogatory term used to describe non-Jewish women; says will not compromise on religion to please others"*

Haredi legislator: Anyone marrying a non-Jew should be considered dead by family


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely. Unlike Islamist shit you’re living in. Sharia Law worshipping loser.
> 
> 
> 
> Open wide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c
> Loser.
Click to expand...


Relocate the Palestinians into Syria. Plenty of room, much closer and no pesky Jews, eh George?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely. Unlike Islamist shit you’re living in. Sharia Law worshipping loser.
> 
> 
> 
> Open wide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loser.
Click to expand...

Try it and see how it goes? You’re a poor fighter like your fellow Islamists. Your best weapon is a suicide vest.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely. Unlike Islamist shit you’re living in. Sharia Law worshipping loser.
> 
> 
> 
> Open wide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loser.
Click to expand...

It's already been done. It's your geography that sucks.


----------



## daveman

georgephillip said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why is the Pali population exploding? You have never answered this question. Raised poorly eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you define "exploding?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Haredi legislator: Anyone marrying a non-Jew should be considered dead by family*
> 
> *"United Torah Judaism member of Knesset says a female soldier converted to Judaism during her military service is 'a shiksha', the derogatory term used to describe non-Jewish women; says will not compromise on religion to please others"*
> 
> Haredi legislator: Anyone marrying a non-Jew should be considered dead by family
Click to expand...

And to you, this is worse than somebody strapping explosives to their own child to kill others.

You are tremendously fucked in the head.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

daveman said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why is the Pali population exploding? You have never answered this question. Raised poorly eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you define "exploding?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Haredi legislator: Anyone marrying a non-Jew should be considered dead by family*
> 
> *"United Torah Judaism member of Knesset says a female soldier converted to Judaism during her military service is 'a shiksha', the derogatory term used to describe non-Jewish women; says will not compromise on religion to please others"*
> 
> Haredi legislator: Anyone marrying a non-Jew should be considered dead by family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And to you, this is worse than somebody strapping explosives to their own child to kill others.
> 
> You are tremendously fucked in the head.
Click to expand...

That is an understatement.


----------



## GLASNOST




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

GLASNOST said:


> View attachment 473696



Almost as good as Failestine.


----------



## georgephillip

Indeependent said:


> Why would I care about the past?
> I hear your welfare check is in the lobby mailbox.


Obviously, you don't care.
That's your problem.




It’s time for Jews to wake up and face Israel’s human rights violations


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I care about the past?
> I hear your welfare check is in the lobby mailbox.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you don't care.
> That's your problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s time for Jews to wake up and face Israel’s human rights violations
Click to expand...


Yeah, the Arabs really fucked that up.
They'll be lucky if Palestine ends up larger than Liechtenstein.


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> Did you just insinuate that Jews are behind 9-11 ??


*Jewish human rights violations in Palestine including extra judicial assassinations and massive land theft instigated much of the violence across the Middle East that blew-back on Israel's prime benefactor on 911.*

Everything you need to know about human rights in Israel and Occupied Palestinian Territories

"Israel continued to impose institutionalized discrimination against Palestinians living under its rule in Israel and the Occupied Palestinian Territories (OPT). 

"Israeli forces killed 38 Palestinians, including 11 children, during demonstrations in the Gaza Strip and West Bank; many were unlawfully killed while posing no imminent threat to life."


----------



## georgephillip

DudleySmith said:


> Rubbish. The Labor Zionists bent over backwards trying to get them organized and promoting skilled labor training programs among Arabs; they rejected anything that smacked of progress and progressive social planning and instead some 90% of them joined the 19


Can you provide any supporting evidence for that claim?


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> Oh, how I loathe that man!


News and politics from the Left Coast.




"Now that the threat of impeachment has safely passed, Bolton reveals that Trump abused power in Ukraine case, and others…--Bolton claims Trump asked China’s Xi to buy more US farm products, to help him win reelection, and OK’d treatment of Uighurs"


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, how I loathe that man!
> 
> 
> 
> News and politics from the Left Coast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Now that the threat of impeachment has safely passed, Bolton reveals that Trump abused power in Ukraine case, and others…--Bolton claims Trump asked China’s Xi to buy more US farm products, to help him win reelection, and OK’d treatment of Uighurs"
Click to expand...


That's outrageous!!!

Politicians must never do anything to try to win re-election.......DURR


----------



## georgephillip

Indeependent said:


> Please list for us all of the successful nations on earth led by non-Whites,


Right after you supply a list of non-White nations that haven't been pillaged by white supremacy


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> It's still a no-go zone, you camel humper.


MAGA yet?




Fool.


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> The stock markets in the US are soaring. What do arabs have besides magic carpets and camel shit?


Soaring US stock markets courtesy of the New York Fed is a good thing?




Wall street is not the economy.


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> You misspelled Black Lies Matter.


Can you spell Trump?




Liar, liar: How US media stood up to Trump - Times of India


----------



## georgephillip

Indeependent said:


> What year did Black achievement start in South Africa?


When apartheid died.


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's still a no-go zone, you camel humper.
> 
> 
> 
> MAGA yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fool.
Click to expand...

That’s all you have, name calling, because you know it’s a no go zone.


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stock markets in the US are soaring. What do arabs have besides magic carpets and camel shit?
> 
> 
> 
> Soaring US stock markets courtesy of the New York Fed is a good thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wall street is not the economy.
Click to expand...

Arabs don’t even have a stock market worth anything. Just camel shit.


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You misspelled Black Lies Matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you spell Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar, liar: How US media stood up to Trump - Times of India
Click to expand...

Didn’t vote for that turd. Better luck next time, you sand monkey.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, how I loathe that man!
Click to expand...

Get that man out of my face.


----------



## Indeependent

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please list for us all of the successful nations on earth led by non-Whites,
> 
> 
> 
> Right after you supply a list of non-White nations that haven't been pillaged by white supremacy
Click to expand...

It’s nice to know how easily I can conquer a non-White nation.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please list for us all of the successful nations on earth led by non-Whites,
> 
> 
> 
> *Right after you supply a list of non-White nations that haven't been pillaged by white supremacy*
Click to expand...

*You did it again G-P*


----------



## rylah

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please list for us all of the successful nations on earth led by non-Whites,
> 
> 
> 
> Right after you supply a list of non-White nations that haven't been pillaged by white supremacy
Click to expand...


If I understand you correctly, the attempted argument is that_ 'pillage by white nations' _prevented success among those you define as _'non-white'_ nations, and vice versa.

This raises 2 questions :


Is "white" according to your theory, a function of skin color, geography or success, how are the supposed _'white nations' _defined?


How many examples of supposed_ 'white nations'_ can you give to support this argument about success, that weren't pillaged by those you define as_ 'non-white'_ nations?

Be specific.


----------



## rylah

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I care about the past?
> I hear your welfare check is in the lobby mailbox.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you don't care.
> That's your problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s time for Jews to wake up and face Israel’s human rights violations
Click to expand...


----------



## DudleySmith

georgephillip said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rubbish. The Labor Zionists bent over backwards trying to get them organized and promoting skilled labor training programs among Arabs; they rejected anything that smacked of progress and progressive social planning and instead some 90% of them joined the 19
> 
> 
> 
> Can you provide any supporting evidence for that claim?
Click to expand...


Yes I can; maybe if you can get a serious poster to ask about it I will post it, otherwise we can assume most people who actually read up on topics already know this and don't need to posture over it and demand 'links'. My sources are mostly books anyway, written by real academics,  which are beyond your grade level so you would never be able to verify them in the first place.


----------



## DudleySmith

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> What year did Black achievement start in South Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> When apartheid died.
Click to expand...


Yeah, it's going great!!! lol


----------



## rylah

georgephillip said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that not once in this thread
> can any anti-Israel activist directly address a single question?
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly because supporters of Israel can't explain why Jews are entitled to the land and water of non-Jews in Palestine.
Click to expand...


Because the premise is wrong, you're confusing private ownership with self determination.
And the answer is simple - international law vested sovereignty over Palestine solely
with the Jewish nation.

All citizens of Israel Arabs as Jews,
can only lease it for 50 years.

Now you can start addressing my questions.


----------



## rylah

georgephillip said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who try to use the Canaanite narrative against Israel are usually not sharp enough to see how it actually confirms the unique cultural value in Israel's re-constitution, or simply ignorant to the fact that "Canaanism" was revived as a political movement by Israeli Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> *Your link:*
> 
> "'Canaanism' was originally a pejorative term.
> 
> "It grew out of Revisionist Zionism and according to Ron Kuzar had '*its early roots in European extreme right-wing movements, notably Italian fascism'.[1] Most of its members were part of the Irgun or Lehi.*[2]
> 
> "Canaanism never had more than around two dozen registered members, but because most of these were influential intellectuals and artists, the movement had an influence far beyond its size.[3]
> 
> "Its members believed that much of the Middle East had been a Hebrew-speaking civilization in antiquity
> 
> *Do you believe much of today's Middle East spoke Hebrew in antiquity?*
Click to expand...


See? That wasn't originally the Arab narrative.
They only adopted it from Jews, but have no idea what_ 'Palestine'_ even means.

And no, I don't belong to that movement, but I see the alternative they tried to offer,
and that idea I totally support - an alternative narrative that will draw the Arabs into the mainstream of Zionism, while both reforming Islam and strengthening the Israeli society.

As for Hebrew, not sure the "Canaanists" were seriously talking about the entire middle east,
but I think its also the academic consensus that Hebrew is essentially the _'last living Canaanite language'_, in that the languages of all those variously identified as Canaanites/Phoenicians, were all close variations of proto-Hebrew.

I can't say the entire middle east,
but certainly the Levant.


----------



## rylah

georgephillip said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that no anti-Israel activist in this thread
> is capable of addressing directly a single question so far?
> 
> Or at least express any original thought?
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-apartheid posters on this thread have no problem responding to Hasbara boilerplate; apparently you have difficulty accepting the fundamental immorality of your racist state.
Click to expand...


Apparently, if you could offer any original content, thought or actual argument,
there wasn't the need for all these ad hominems...

I believe you can do more,
if you meant well.


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> Well, yes but "white supremacy" isn't the prerequisite. The Japanese (not being white) did the same thing


Very true; their empire was as brutal as any European version.


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> That is inaccurate. It was France that relied upon the population of its colonies to help fight the Nazis and the Japanese ....... and *"The US promptly occupying Vietnam after Japan surrendered"* is definitely not true


*Also true.
The US began its Indochina adventures in Korea circa 1945 probably because Truman had nuclear weapons and Stalin did not.*

DECEMBER 31, 2002
*A Pop Quiz on Korea*


"6. In August 1945 defeated Japanese forces formally turned over authority in Korea to the broad-based Committee for the Preparation of Korean Independence, led by Lyuh Woon-hyung, which in September proclaimed the Korean People’s Republic (KPR). When U.S. forces under Gen. Reed Hodge arrived in Inchon to accept the Japanese surrender, they



> "*a. ordered all Japanese officials to remain in their posts, refused to recognize Lyuh as national leader, and soon banned all public reference to the KPR*
> b. recognized Lyuh as the legitimate head of state
> c. negotiated with Lyuh to facilitate swift attainment of independence of a united Korea"



*Lyuh Woon-hyung is almost alone among Korean politicians in the last century as he is highly regarded on both sides of the 38th parallel.*


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> *The US began its Indochina adventures in Korea circa 1945 probably because Truman had nuclear weapons and Stalin did not.*


I didn't know that.


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> Anti comments about T and his base
> Now I really hate your filthy guts !!







MAGA?


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> ou would be arrested in Israel for anti Semitism


And I would apply for asylum in Gaza.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Why do you feel Ottoman farms, homes and land belonged to the Palestinians?







Land ownership, 1946 - PALESTINIAN HISTORY TAPESTRY


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Georgie why are Islamists such poor fighters?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you feel Ottoman farms, homes and land belonged to the Palestinians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Land ownership, 1946 - PALESTINIAN HISTORY TAPESTRY
Click to expand...






Sounds like they owned about 7% more than the Palestinians owned.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you feel Ottoman farms, homes and land belonged to the Palestinians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Land ownership, 1946 - PALESTINIAN HISTORY TAPESTRY
Click to expand...

Is that near Middle Earth or Narnia?


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ou would be arrested in Israel for anti Semitism
> 
> 
> 
> And I would apply for asylum in Gaza.
Click to expand...

Gaza is very dangerous and you could get killed there 
 Israel would not do anything to you because you’re an American but they may deport you back to America


----------



## Quasar44

Without Israel then Jews don’t exist


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> Everyone knows that.


Based on my experience of posting on this subject for the last ten years, a majority of conservatives in the US not only don't know about the King David hotel bombing and Israel's deliberate attack on the USS Liberty they don't care. Israel is seen as a "city on a hill" in much the same (mythological) sense as the US, and there is always the shared history of economic gains stemming from ethnic cleansing to stimulate reactionary support for the Jewish State.


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> Jerusalem ls 100 percent Jewish on all sides
> It was the Jewish capital and is firmly back


Stay tuned.
History rhymes.





The Fall of Jerusalem in 70 CE: A Story of Roman Revenge


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> West Bank is only 20 percent major Jewish settlement blocks on west side in 3 big locations
> . In any peace deal .. these blocks will become parts of Israel in exchange for new land swaps near Gaza
> The Jordan valley is under idf control and that is 20 percent of WB


*Racist Jews in Israel continue their terror campaign to purge the West Bank of all non-Jews; why would any human being support that?*




Israel's ethnic cleansing in Palestine is not history - it's still happening

"According to a report in Haaretz, residents of Humsa – to take one example – have been forcibly evacuated from their homes dozens of times in the last few years. 

"'Although they return each time', the piece noted, 'some of them are exhausted and abandon their homes for good'".

*"No isolated incidents*

"In April 2014, an Israeli colonel told a Knesset committee meeting that in areas of the Jordan Valley *'where we significantly reduced the amount of training, weeds have grown'* – referring to Palestinian communities. “This is something that should be taken into consideration,” he said.

"A resident of Khirbet Humsa al-Fawqa – a small community in the northern Jordan Valley – told Middle East Eye recently: 'I don't know whether they are actually carrying out a military drill. Sometimes they evict us and do nothing. They aim to coerce us into leaving the area for good'".

*Your support for these illegal attempts at ethnic cleansing make you an accomplice.*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> West Bank is only 20 percent major Jewish settlement blocks on west side in 3 big locations
> . In any peace deal .. these blocks will become parts of Israel in exchange for new land swaps near Gaza
> The Jordan valley is under idf control and that is 20 percent of WB
> 
> 
> 
> *Racist Jews in Israel continue their terror campaign to purge the West Bank of all non-Jews; why would any human being support that?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's ethnic cleansing in Palestine is not history - it's still happening
> 
> "According to a report in Haaretz, residents of Humsa – to take one example – have been forcibly evacuated from their homes dozens of times in the last few years.
> 
> "'Although they return each time', the piece noted, 'some of them are exhausted and abandon their homes for good'".
> 
> *"No isolated incidents*
> 
> "In April 2014, an Israeli colonel told a Knesset committee meeting that in areas of the Jordan Valley *'where we significantly reduced the amount of training, weeds have grown'* – referring to Palestinian communities. “This is something that should be taken into consideration,” he said.
> 
> "A resident of Khirbet Humsa al-Fawqa – a small community in the northern Jordan Valley – told Middle East Eye recently: 'I don't know whether they are actually carrying out a military drill. Sometimes they evict us and do nothing. They aim to coerce us into leaving the area for good'".
> 
> *Your support for these illegal attempts at ethnic cleansing make you an accomplice.*
Click to expand...


*Racist Jews in Israel continue their terror campaign to purge the West Bank of all non-Jews;* 

Sounds awful!

How many Muslims were in the West Bank in 1948?
How many are there now?


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> Palestinians could have had it all but screwed up by walking  out Clinton
> I am for the 2 state solution


One hundred years ago when European Jews began their Zionist project to turn Palestine into a Jewish majority state there were ten times as many non-Jews as Jews living there.

When Israel lurched into existence in 1948 the ratio had shrunk to 2:1.

Today there are roughly equal numbers of Jews and non-Jews living between the river and the sea and Jews have stolen enough land to make a two state solution impossible.


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> The USA is the new Latin America
> I hear as much Spanish as English
> You’re a white leftist in LA ?? And you enjoy living in this new Latin America dystopia


The major threat to the US today comes from rich bigots like Donald Trump known for their support another racist regime in Israel. Who's getting rich from those crimes?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> One hundred years ago when European Jews began their Zionist project to turn Palestine into a Jewish majority state there were ten times as many non-Jews as Jews living there.
> 
> When Israel lurched into existence in 1948 the ratio had shrunk to 2:1.
> 
> Today there are roughly equal numbers of Jews and non-Jews living between the river and the sea and Jews have stolen enough land to make a two state solution impossible.



Why are you ignoring Jordan?


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> If Israelis were cheering, it’s because they knew you Arabs are imbeciles and were about to have a shitload of bombs dropped on you, and that they wouldn’t even have to lift a finger.


Israelis were cheering as the Towers fell because they knew ignorant shit-kickers and crackers would blame the victims.

Don't you feel stupid?


----------



## daveman

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ou would be arrested in Israel for anti Semitism
> 
> 
> 
> And I would apply for asylum in Gaza.
Click to expand...

They love to manipulate irrational Jew-haters.  Look at Rachel Corrie.  She hated Jews, and the Pals put her under a bulldozer.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone knows that.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on my experience of posting on this subject for the last ten years, a majority of conservatives in the US not only don't know about the King David hotel bombing and Israel's deliberate attack on the USS Liberty they don't care. Israel is seen as a "city on a hill" in much the same (mythological) sense as the US, and there is always the shared history of economic gains stemming from ethnic cleansing to stimulate reactionary support for the Jewish State.
Click to expand...

Simply put, it's _"Hurrah for our side."_


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> West Bank is only 20 percent major Jewish settlement blocks on west side in 3 big locations
> . In any peace deal .. these blocks will become parts of Israel in exchange for new land swaps near Gaza
> The Jordan valley is under idf control and that is 20 percent of WB
> 
> 
> 
> *Racist Jews in Israel continue their terror campaign to purge the West Bank of all non-Jews; why would any human being support that?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's ethnic cleansing in Palestine is not history - it's still happening
> 
> "According to a report in Haaretz, residents of Humsa – to take one example – have been forcibly evacuated from their homes dozens of times in the last few years.
> 
> "'Although they return each time', the piece noted, 'some of them are exhausted and abandon their homes for good'".
> 
> *"No isolated incidents*
> 
> "In April 2014, an Israeli colonel told a Knesset committee meeting that in areas of the Jordan Valley *'where we significantly reduced the amount of training, weeds have grown'* – referring to Palestinian communities. “This is something that should be taken into consideration,” he said.
> 
> "A resident of Khirbet Humsa al-Fawqa – a small community in the northern Jordan Valley – told Middle East Eye recently: 'I don't know whether they are actually carrying out a military drill. Sometimes they evict us and do nothing. They aim to coerce us into leaving the area for good'".
> 
> *Your support for these illegal attempts at ethnic cleansing make you an accomplice.*
Click to expand...

 Wow are you a sick sewer rat of hate !!


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Israelis were cheering, it’s because they knew you Arabs are imbeciles and were about to have a shitload of bombs dropped on you, and that they wouldn’t even have to lift a finger.
> 
> 
> 
> Israelis were cheering as the Towers fell because they knew ignorant shit-kickers and crackers would blame the victims.
> 
> Don't you feel stupid?
Click to expand...

You’re the biggest anti Semite on this board


----------



## fncceo

daveman said:


> Look at Rachel Corrie. She hated Jews, and the Pals put her under a bulldozer.


----------



## Quasar44

Jews must get the West Bank back !!
Then peace 
 Up to 500,000 young Palestinians have fled the area the last 20 yrs


----------



## Quasar44

Israel has no width 
The Palestinians have 3 times the land in Jordan


----------



## Quasar44

Jews won’t stop until they peck away and regain the West Bank 
 That simple


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Israelis were cheering, it’s because they knew you Arabs are imbeciles and were about to have a shitload of bombs dropped on you, and that they wouldn’t even have to lift a finger.
> 
> 
> 
> Israelis were cheering as the Towers fell because they knew ignorant shit-kickers and crackers would blame the victims.
> 
> Don't you feel stupid?
Click to expand...

No, we bombed arabs, which was the right thing to do... always.


----------



## Taz

Quasar44 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Israelis were cheering, it’s because they knew you Arabs are imbeciles and were about to have a shitload of bombs dropped on you, and that they wouldn’t even have to lift a finger.
> 
> 
> 
> Israelis were cheering as the Towers fell because they knew ignorant shit-kickers and crackers would blame the victims.
> 
> Don't you feel stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re the biggest anti Semite on this board
Click to expand...

Don't forget sunni the skinhead.


----------



## georgephillip

Uncensored2008 said:


> ran funds the killing of innocent people across the globe, and you support them.


Iran hasn't invaded another sovereign state in thousands of years, yet you believe Iranians pose a threat to your way of life.




Mohammad Mossadegh : The man who made the world say “What If?”


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> Why do arabs let Americans do that?


What would you do in their place?


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> hope so. But you know as well as I that we need to keep our eye on its replacement.


If Russia or China replaces the US Empire there will be no token appeal for human rights, and gangster capitalism will be one step closer to global feudalism.


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> *Created *and left behind.


*The biggest mistake in US history?*

The Iraq We Left Behind

"Nine years after U.S. troops toppled Saddam Hussein and just a few months after the last U.S. soldier left Iraq, the country has become something close to a failed state. 

"Prime Minister Nouri al-Maliki presides over a system rife with corruption and brutality, in which political leaders use security forces and militias to repress enemies and intimidate the general population. 

*"The law exists as a weapon to be wielded against rivals and to hide the misdeeds of allies. *

"The dream of an Iraq governed by elected leaders answerable to the people is rapidly fading away."




*Capitalism strikes again.*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Iran hasn't invaded another sovereign state in thousands of years, yet you believe Iranians pose a threat to your way of life.



Way of life.....no.
But they are terror supporting supporting bastards.


----------



## daveman

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran hasn't invaded another sovereign state in thousands of years, yet you believe Iranians pose a threat to your way of life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way of life.....no.
> But they are terror supporting supporting bastards.
Click to expand...

Iran says, "Death to America!!"

Georgephillip says, "Yes!!"


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> hope so. But you know as well as I that we need to keep our eye on its replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> If Russia or China replaces the US Empire there will be no token appeal for human rights, and gangster capitalism will be one step closer to global feudalism.
Click to expand...

That's what worries me.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Created *and left behind.
> 
> 
> 
> *The biggest mistake in US history?*
> 
> The Iraq We Left Behind
> 
> "Nine years after U.S. troops toppled Saddam Hussein and just a few months after the last U.S. soldier left Iraq, the country has become something close to a failed state.
> 
> "Prime Minister Nouri al-Maliki presides over a system rife with corruption and brutality, in which political leaders use security forces and militias to repress enemies and intimidate the general population.
> 
> *"The law exists as a weapon to be wielded against rivals and to hide the misdeeds of allies. *
> 
> "The dream of an Iraq governed by elected leaders answerable to the people is rapidly fading away."
> View attachment 475544
> *Capitalism strikes again.*
Click to expand...

The whole thing was bull shit from the beginning. It's never been about anything other than the oil, its manipulation, its ownership, and the way it is bartered. All that about tyranny, democracy, weapons, domestic atrocities, and what-have-you is all black flag stuff. So, *"US mistake"* with regards Irak's leadership and Democracy? Bull crappy. The US doesn't give a  shit about any of that stuff unless it gives them the appearance of an excuse to keep their thumbs in the pie.


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do arabs let Americans do that?
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do in their place?
Click to expand...

Move to Jordan.


----------



## daveman

GLASNOST said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> hope so. But you know as well as I that we need to keep our eye on its replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> If Russia or China replaces the US Empire there will be no token appeal for human rights, and gangster capitalism will be one step closer to global feudalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what worries me.
Click to expand...

It's funny how y'all pretend to support human rights.


----------



## georgephillip

Uncensored2008 said:


> Carter undermined and undercut that Shaw at every turn. Same shit he did to Pinochet. Same shit he did to Somoza.


*Why do you think "undermining" dictators is a bad thing?

How did Carter "undermine" Somoza?*

Teaching Nicaragua a Lesson, by Noam Chomsky (Excerpted from What Uncle Sam Really Wants)

"The Carter administration flew Guard commanders out of the country in planes with Red Cross markings (a war crime), and began to reconstitute the Guard on Nicaragua’s borders. 

"They also used Argentina as a proxy. 

"(At that time, Argentina was under the rule of neo-Nazi generals, but they took a little time off from torturing and murdering their own population to help reestablish the Guard-soon to be re named the contras, or 'freedom fighters.')"


----------



## georgephillip

daveman said:


> Thank Gaea the brown Palestinians have a white liberal like you to do their thinking for them.


Who does your thinking?


----------



## georgephillip

daveman said:


> I'd really like to see that photo uncropped. Because the soldier is NOT pointing his weapon at the woman.


How many civilians have US weapons KILLED in Iraq?


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> The Jewish military is certainly “worthy of Mordor “


*Mordor means murder.
By that standard the IDF is certainly worthy.*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mordor#First_World_War's_Western_Front

*"First World War's Western Front[edit]*



"Tolkien stated that his trench warfare experience with his regiment, the Lancashire Fusiliers, on the Western Front influenced his account of the landscape around Mordor.[8]..."

"Jane Ciabattari, writing on the BBC culture website, calls the hobbits' struggle to take the ring to Mordor 'a cracked mirror reflection of the young soldiers caught in the blasted landscape and slaughter of trench warfare on the Western Front.'[8] 

"In one of his letters in 1960, Tolkien himself wrote that 'The Dead Marshes [just north of Mordor] and the approaches to the Morannon [an entrance to Mordor] owe something to northern France after the Battle of the Somme'.[8]"


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carter undermined and undercut that Shaw at every turn. Same shit he did to Pinochet. Same shit he did to Somoza.
> 
> 
> 
> *Why do you think "undermining" dictators is a bad thing?
> 
> How did Carter "undermine" Somoza?*
> 
> Teaching Nicaragua a Lesson, by Noam Chomsky (Excerpted from What Uncle Sam Really Wants)
> 
> "The Carter administration flew Guard commanders out of the country in planes with Red Cross markings (a war crime), and began to reconstitute the Guard on Nicaragua’s borders.
> 
> "They also used Argentina as a proxy.
> 
> "(At that time, Argentina was under the rule of neo-Nazi generals, but they took a little time off from torturing and murdering their own population to help reestablish the Guard-soon to be re named the contras, or 'freedom fighters.')"
Click to expand...


You still cry yourself to sleep because Reagan won the Cold War, don't you?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> And Arabs occupy 99.99999999999999999999999999999999999999% of the land in the region and are still murdering each other, yet *that fact* never seems to bother the Jew haters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar, you know full well that 100% of the land should be occupied by natives, so then is 100% Arab Muslims.
> Arabs never invaded anyone, and are some of the most ancient, civilized, and peaceful people.
> When people read about the Muslim threat to Europe around 1200 AD, that was sequential waves of the Mongols, Moghuls, and Turks from Asia, not the Mideast.
> It was not Arab Muslims.
> 
> And I am Jewish, so watch your tongue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m Jewish. I say Let him speak. Why? You’re insane. That is why Rigby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling people who tell the truth, "Jew haters" is against board rules, is lying, illegal slander, and just plain rude.
> He was essentially saying the Palestinians should give up their ancestral homes of thousands of years because they could do live in Egypt or Lebanon.
> Well that makes no sense, and like telling the Jews to go back to Poland, which would make more sense.
> The claim Jews are not safe in Europe is the obvious lie now.
> It is just that if they go to Palestine, they get free land that actually belongs to Arabs and was stolen from them.
> I know because as a Jew they offered me a free home as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *they get free land that actually belongs to Arabs *
> 
> The land was paid for with money and blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> Jews do not legally own any land in Israel.
> Look at the 1947 map and you see all Arab village names.
> Look at a 1957 map and you see all the massacre sites renamed with Jewish names.
> Like Dier Yassin.
Click to expand...

Rigby, enough of this. Americans don’t own any land either I guess since Native Americans were here first. Same for South Americans as they eradicated the Aztecs, Mayans and Incas. Same for Islamists in Turkey who took Constantinople. Conquest is part of our history. Will you please get off your soap box and stop acting like such a tool?


----------



## daveman

georgephillip said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank Gaea the brown Palestinians have a white liberal like you to do their thinking for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Who does your thinking?
Click to expand...

I do.  Have you ever tried it, or are you content to let Islamic terrorists do it for you?


----------



## daveman

georgephillip said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd really like to see that photo uncropped. Because the soldier is NOT pointing his weapon at the woman.
> 
> 
> 
> How many civilians have US weapons KILLED in Iraq?
Click to expand...

They're brown people.  It's not like you give a shit about them, except as walking munitions with which to kill Jews.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd really like to see that photo uncropped. Because the soldier is NOT pointing his weapon at the woman.
> 
> 
> 
> How many civilians have US weapons KILLED in Iraq?
Click to expand...

Who's counting?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   Jewish Supremacy From the Jordan River to the Sea
SUBTOPIC:    Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War
⁜→ georgephillip, daveman, GLASNOST, et al,

*BLUF: * These issues are very often entangled in a mix of propaganda, accusatory inferences, and criminal claims.  _(Even today, the battle cry of many activists of all types is "war crimes.")_ This is just one of many issues buried in Customary and International Humanitarian Laws and the associated Rules.



daveman said:


> I'd really like to see that photo uncropped. Because the soldier is NOT pointing his weapon at the woman.





georgephillip said:


> How many civilians have US weapons KILLED in Iraq?





GLASNOST said:


> Who's counting?


*(COMMENT)*

In the news today, the country most accused of "War Crimes" is the State of Israel, then a distant second place is → America.  The manipulation of the media, and the conjuring of the media itself, is one aspect of broad brush strokes that are difficult to answer because the accusations are so lacking in content and specifics that make a defense is near impossible.

And a good example of the crime by innuendo is the one presented right here by our friend "georgephillip:"  _∑_ How many civilians have US weapons KILLED in Iraq? ••• It is like asking how many B-40 Style RPGs have been _(and still are being)_ used around the world?

Even though there are many accusations that your instinct is to immediately jump up on the soapbox at the ready and in the defense • you simply cannot do it without the various hostile advocates inflicting more damage on you than you can on them.  You have to wait for them to make a critical mistake.

I admire "GLASNOST's" comment _(Who's counting?)_...  Of course, no one is actually counting at all.  They are all estimates.
*



*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## georgephillip

RoccoR said:


> But what is important here is to understand that its application (from the River to the Sea) in the context of "apartheid" is pure propaganda. The application is targeting those readers who do not known any better and think, just because Israel has a border that separates the Israelis from the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip, it must be "apartheid." Intellectually it is a stupid contention. Every country in the world has its borders. And each of those countries has its rules on how to legally enter the country.


*"From the River to the sea" is an accurate description of all the land under the legal (and illegal) control of the Jewish state. 

For more than a century and particularly since 1948 the Jews of Israel have been stealing the homes, businesses, farms, factories, and bank accounts of non-Jews living between the River and the sea.

If that isn't apartheid, what is it?*




Leading human rights group calls Israel an 'apartheid' state

"JERUSALEM (AP) — A leading Israeli human rights group has begun describing both Israel and its control of the Palestinian territories as a single “apartheid” regime, using an explosive term that the country’s leaders and their supporters vehemently reject.

"In a report released Tuesday, B’Tselem says that while Palestinians live under different forms of Israeli control in the occupied West Bank, blockaded Gaza, annexed east Jerusalem and within Israel itself,* they have fewer rights than Jews in the entire area between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River."*

"'One of the key points in our analysis is that this is a single geopolitical area ruled by one government,' said B’Tselem director Hagai El-Ad. '*This is not democracy plus occupation. This is apartheid between the river and the sea.”'"*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> But what is important here is to understand that its application (from the River to the Sea) in the context of "apartheid" is pure propaganda. The application is targeting those readers who do not known any better and think, just because Israel has a border that separates the Israelis from the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip, it must be "apartheid." Intellectually it is a stupid contention. Every country in the world has its borders. And each of those countries has its rules on how to legally enter the country.
> 
> 
> 
> *"From the River to the sea" is an accurate description of all the land under the legal (and illegal) control of the Jewish state.
> 
> For more than a century and particularly since 1948 the Jews of Israel have been stealing the homes, businesses, farms, factories, and bank accounts of non-Jews living between the River and the sea.
> 
> If that isn't apartheid, what is it?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leading human rights group calls Israel an 'apartheid' state
> 
> "JERUSALEM (AP) — A leading Israeli human rights group has begun describing both Israel and its control of the Palestinian territories as a single “apartheid” regime, using an explosive term that the country’s leaders and their supporters vehemently reject.
> 
> "In a report released Tuesday, B’Tselem says that while Palestinians live under different forms of Israeli control in the occupied West Bank, blockaded Gaza, annexed east Jerusalem and within Israel itself,* they have fewer rights than Jews in the entire area between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River."*
> 
> "'One of the key points in our analysis is that this is a single geopolitical area ruled by one government,' said B’Tselem director Hagai El-Ad. '*This is not democracy plus occupation. This is apartheid between the river and the sea.”'"*
Click to expand...


*For more than a century and particularly since 1948 the Jews of Israel have been stealing the homes, businesses, farms, factories, and bank accounts of non-Jews living between the River and the sea.* 

When did Ottoman land belong to palestinians?


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Why do you feel their neighbors owned any land or water?


Because they did.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Where did that say Palestine was ever a state?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you feel their neighbors owned any land or water?
> 
> 
> 
> Because they did.
Click to expand...


Prove it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did that say Palestine was ever a state?
Click to expand...






Unrelated?





It's in the title of the link you provided, moron.


----------



## georgephillip

Uncensored2008 said:


> POOR POOR Muslim Supremacists, you only have 99% of the Middle East, and damnit, you want IT ALL... ahoha snackbar


Leading human rights group calls Israel an 'apartheid' state

"B’Tselem argues that by dividing up the territories and using different means of control, Israel masks the underlying reality —* that roughly 7 million Jews and 7 million Palestinians live under a single system with vastly unequal rights.*

"'We are not saying that the degree of discrimination that a Palestinian has to endure is the same if one is a citizen of the state of Israel or if one is besieged in Gaza,' El-Ad said. '*The point is that there isn’t a single square inch between the river and the sea in which a Palestinian and a Jew are equal.'"*


----------



## georgephillip

daveman said:


> If those Marines are guilty, they should be punished to the fullest extent of the law.
> 
> You cannot say the same about Islamic terrorists.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If those Marines are guilty, they should be punished to the fullest extent of the law.
> 
> You cannot say the same about Islamic terrorists.
Click to expand...


Al Jazeera said they're innocent? LOL!


----------



## georgephillip

daveman said:


> They're not.
> 
> Dumbass.


*Ignorance is not a substitute for knowledge.*

Leading human rights group calls Israel an 'apartheid' state

"Israel’s harshest critics have used the term 'apartheid' for decades, evoking the system of white rule and racial segregation in South Africa that was brought to an end in 1994. 

"The International Criminal Court defines apartheid as an *'institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group.'*

"'There is no country in the world that is clearer in its apartheid policies than Israel,' said Nabil Shaath, a senior adviser to Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas. *'It is a state based on racist decisions aimed at confiscating land, expelling indigenous people, demolishing homes and establishing settlements.'"*


----------



## georgephillip

daveman said:


> What's your username over at Stormfront?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   Jewish Supremacy From the Jordan River to the Sea
SUBTOPIC: Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War
⁜→ georgephillip, daveman, GLASNOST, et al,

*BLUF: * The hits just keep on coming. I've seen this several times. If you look at the poster, it is dated November 1977.



georgephillip said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your username over at Stormfront?
Click to expand...

*(The GROUND TRUTH)*

*A/RES/3379 (XXX) Zionism is a form of racism* and racial discrimination 10 November 1975 *(last Line in the Resolution)*

A/RES/46/86. Elimination of racism and racial discrimination:  16 December 1991
Decides to *revoke the determination contained in its resolution 3379* (XXX)

 of 10 November 1975  (the only line in the Resolution)

*(COMMENT)*
​I know that some of you have heard this many many times.  Israelis racist or that Zionism is racist. 

The determination was made and originally based on the 1975 Resolution which was passed immediately after the United States recognized the Egypt-Israel Agreement, initialed on 1 September 1975,  entailing the withdrawal from vital areas in Sinai.

*( ∑ )*

This is a very effective way to apply the deceptive technique.   It is a form of fallacy where the information is known in the public record to be inaccurate.  Misinformation is useful to pass false and misleading information.    To knowing pass on unsound and invalid information goes to the character of the advocate.  This is a very familiar tactic by the anti-Israeli propagandist. _*(Ω)*_

*



*
Most Respectfully,
R

_NOTE:_                                                                                   .
Zionism Is Racism | The Palestine Poster Project Archives
palestineposterproject.org | 490 × 631 jpeg | 3 yrs ago


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> But what is important here is to understand that its application (from the River to the Sea) in the context of "apartheid" is pure propaganda. The application is targeting those readers who do not known any better and think, just because Israel has a border that separates the Israelis from the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank and Gaza Strip, it must be "apartheid." Intellectually it is a stupid contention. Every country in the world has its borders. And each of those countries has its rules on how to legally enter the country.
> 
> 
> 
> *"From the River to the sea" is an accurate description of all the land under the legal (and illegal) control of the Jewish state.
> 
> For more than a century and particularly since 1948 the Jews of Israel have been stealing the homes, businesses, farms, factories, and bank accounts of non-Jews living between the River and the sea.
> 
> If that isn't apartheid, what is it?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leading human rights group calls Israel an 'apartheid' state
> 
> "JERUSALEM (AP) — A leading Israeli human rights group has begun describing both Israel and its control of the Palestinian territories as a single “apartheid” regime, using an explosive term that the country’s leaders and their supporters vehemently reject.
> 
> "In a report released Tuesday, B’Tselem says that while Palestinians live under different forms of Israeli control in the occupied West Bank, blockaded Gaza, annexed east Jerusalem and within Israel itself,* they have fewer rights than Jews in the entire area between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River."*
> 
> "'One of the key points in our analysis is that this is a single geopolitical area ruled by one government,' said B’Tselem director Hagai El-Ad. '*This is not democracy plus occupation. This is apartheid between the river and the sea.”'"*
Click to expand...

 The West Bank has always been part of ancient Israel and judea . The Palestinians need to vacate and then we can have peace 
 This is the final area that Israel is missing


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> Leading human rights group calls Israel an 'apartheid' state


An accurate description it is too.


----------



## GLASNOST

ZIONISM could have been something good and admirable but look what they decided to make it:


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Jewish Supremacy From the Jordan River to the Sea        
SUBTOPIC:  Forced Separation (Displacement)
⁜→ Quasar44, et al,

*BLUF*: This kind of thought is "Apartheid-LIKE" in character. This Forced Separation could be the hypernym of Apartheid-Like Displacement. This is already a built-in dilemma.



Quasar44 said:


> The West Bank has always been part of ancient Israel and judea . The *Palestinians need to vacate* and then we can have peace
> This is the final area that Israel is missing


*(COMMENT)*

In International Humanitarian Law (IHL) this is:
​*RULE #24:*  The idea of the forced displacement of civilian persons can be considered an exception to "Apartheid-like" activity *WHEN* it is in connection with the objectives is set forth in *Article 58(a) of Additional Protocol I*.  _(In fact, this is a matter of selective enforcement in the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict particular to the Gaza Strip.  The International Community and the International Criminal Court (ICC) does not want to address.)  _The exception is relevant only when attempting to implement "precautions against the effects of attacks."​
It would be "wrong" *(Politically and IHL wise)* to begin *(**for domestic convenience**)* the displacement action/program with the intention of removing the protected persons from "ancient Israel and Judea" for a prolonged period of time. The habitual resident → lawfully within the territory of a State shall have the right to choose a residence or maintain a current domicile. 

*RULE #24*, executed with the proper intent, is NOT an "apartheid" issue.  However, what you are suggesting is the forced displacement of the persons concerned by expulsion or other coercive acts, → which is a violation of Article 7(1d) • Crimes Against Humanity • *Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court* (ICC).  And while I think the ICC has no jurisdiction, once a displaced person steps over a demarcation, it becomes enough for the prosecutor to initiate a preliminary investigation.  And that will draw even stronger adverse media attention.  AND, if the displaced persons cross into Egypt or Jordan, it may be ground to claim a treaty violation.

*



*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Quasar44

Can George Phillips just drop dead


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   Jewish Supremacy From the Jordan River to the Sea
SUBTOPIC:    Political Implication
⁜→ georgephillip, P F Tinmore, et al,

*PREFACE*: I apologize for not getting back sooner. I became entangled with a small family crisis.

*BLUF: *The phrase "From the Jordan River to the Sea" represents ≈ 23% of the total territory initially rendered to the British under the Mandate for Palestine.  The Arab Palestinians attach some significance to this 23% as if it were somehow unique to them.  Our friend, PF Tinmore is another who places some special significance, as he uses the demarcation as the original boundary of what he considers _(by default)_ a post-War new state.  Following PF Tinmore's line of thought would render Israel a political subdivision of the new State of Palestine.



georgephillip said:


> "From the River to the sea" is an accurate description of all the land under the legal (and illegal) control of the Jewish state.


*(COMMENT)*

Any territory under Israeli control between the Jordan River and the Mediterranean is "legally controlled territory."  It is either territory that Israel holds sovereign by self-determination, or it is territory coming under Israeli control by virtue of the fact that Jordan cut all administrative and legal ties to the West Bank in July 1988.   Jordan had previously (Arpil 1950) expanded the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan into the West Bank in a move they referred to as the "Unification of the Two Banks."

The premise is that persons concerned having assumed Jordanian Citizenship in the territory affected by the abandonment by Jordan are presumed to acquire the nationality of the successor State on the date in which Jordan cut all administrative and legal ties. 

In 1988, there was no Convention on the "Nationality of natural persons in relation to the succession of States."  That did not come about until A/RES/55/153 12 Dec 2000 (Annex). The question became, who/what becomes the 
State which has replaces Jordan on the occurrence of abandonment in the case of a succession of States.  Israel was holding the Article 43 HR authority as the legitimate power having in fact passed into the hands of the occupant the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety.



georgephillip said:


> For more than a century and particularly since 1948 the Jews of Israel have been stealing the homes, businesses, farms, factories, and bank accounts of non-Jews living between the River and the sea.
> If that isn't apartheid, what is it?


*(COMMENT)*

The accusation of "theft" or "misappropriation" is a completely separate issue from that of "apartheid."  Your logic is the insertion of a misleading premise and distraction from a relevant question.

◈  On the matter concerning accusations of "theft" or "misappropriation:"​​✦  I have not seen where the "non-Jews living between the River and the sea" had their disputes through negotiation, inquiry, mediation, conciliation, arbitration, judicial settlement, regional agencies, or other peaceful means of their choice. ​​✦  I have not seen where any common "dispute resolution process" exercised.​​◈  On the matter concerning accusations of "apartheid:"​​✦  I do not see where is a dispute between one racial group over any other racial group intention of maintaining that regime.  The conflict is subject to such boundary and populations a setforth:​​✧  Both parties to the Israeli-Palestinian Dispute have the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate the existing international boundaries of another State or as a means of solving international disputes, including territorial disputes and problems concerning frontiers of States.​​✧  Both parties to the Israeli-Palestinian Dispute has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate international lines of demarcation, such as armistice lines, established by or pursuant to an international agreement to which it is a party or which it is otherwise bound to respect. Nothing in the foregoing shall be construed as prejudicing the positions of the parties concerned with regard to the status and effects of such lines under their special regimes or as affecting their temporary character.​​✧  The Jordanian authority of the legitimate power having passed into the hands of Israel, the latter shall take all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety, while respecting, unless absolutely prevented, the laws in force in the country.​​✧  The Arab-Palestinians of the West Bank who commit an offense which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power (The Israelis), cause damage to the property of the occupying forces or administration, or the other Israeli installations, shall be liable to internment provided the duration of such internment or imprisonment is proportionate to the offense committed.  In cases where the Arab-Palestinians of the West Bank are found guilty of espionage, serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power, or of intentional offenses which have caused the death of one or more persons, such offenses were punishable by death under the law of the occupied territory in force before the occupation began.​​✧  Civilians’ Protection from Attack​​•  The unlawful and intentional use of explosives and other lethal devices in, into, or against various defined public places with intent to kill or cause serious bodily injury, or with intent to cause extensive destruction of the public place.​​•  Acts or threats of violence the primary purpose of which is to spread terror among the civilian population are prohibited.​​• Civilians are immune from direct attack from both parties to the Israeli-Palestinian dispute.​
"The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by  one  racial  group  over  any  other  racial  group  or  groups  and  committed  with  the  intention  of  maintaining that regime; (Rome Statute • International Criminal Court) 

*



*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## georgephillip

Indeependent said:


> Why not?
> Why not do something about it?
> There's this thing called the Internet...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
> Why not do something about it?
> There's this thing called the Internet...
Click to expand...


Which land was "his"? Link?


----------



## georgephillip

Quasar44 said:


> I still see many green dots on your map


A century ago there were ten times as many non-Jews as Jews living in Palestine.
By 1948 the ratio had shrunk to 2:1.
Many Jews didn't bother to hide their plan to transform Palestine into a Jewish majority state.
Today there are roughly equal numbers of Jews and non-Jews living there, and laws written by a for Jews control every square inch between the River and the sea.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> A century ago there were ten times as many non-Jews as Jews living in Palestine.
> By 1948 the ratio had shrunk to 2:1.



Why are you ignoring the part that became Jordan?

Is it because you're ignorant?


----------



## georgephillip

GHook20 said:


> srael relations with Egypt are better then ever. They signed peace deals with UAE, Morocco, Sudan, Bahrain and Kosovo. They have pretty good relations with Saudi Arabia. Trade relations with Turkey are doing great and they are doing better diplomatically. Once Saudi Arabia makes it official the flood gates will open.


Trump lost, remember?
The floodgates of global disgust will open to crucify rich authoritarian Jews whos only allies are authoritarian gangsters in Egypt, Morocco, Sudan, etc, etc...do you see a pattern here?




Rube.


----------



## georgephillip

RoccoR said:


> In November of 1975 the UN General Assembly adopted *A/RES/3379 (XXX)* which stated in the very last line: "_Determines _that zionism is a form of racism and racial discrimination." And ever since then, the anti-Israeli contingents held on to that determination as if it were fact. It was not until December 1991, that the General Assembly passed *A/RES/46/86* which stated nothing more than: "Decides to *revoke* the determination contained in its resolution 3379 (XXX)
> 
> of 10 November 1975."


RoccoR:

It's good to hear from you again.
Your knowledge, insights, and civility are greatly appreciated.

I suspect the UN's reversal on equating Zionism with racism has more to do with the end of the Cold War? There are also actions from the usual suspects like the World Bank and IMF who bribed corrupt foreign governments to support the century-old Zionist plan to transform Palestine into a Jewish majority state.

Do you support moving the US embassy to Jerusalem?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   Jewish Supremacy From the Jordan River to the Sea
SUBTOPIC:    Political Implication
⁜→ georgephillip, P F Tinmore, et al,

*PREFACE*:  Read this carefully. 
​


			
				The International Law said:
			
		

> _*Article 12*_​1. Everyone lawfully within the territory of a State shall, within that territory, have the right to liberty of movement and freedom to choose his residence.​2. Everyone shall be free to leave any country, including his own.​3. The above-mentioned rights shall not be subject to any restrictions except those which are provided by law, are necessary to protect national security, public order (ordre public), public health or morals or the rights and freedoms of others, and are consistent with the other rights recognized in the present Covenant.​4. No one shall be arbitrarily deprived of the right to enter his own country.​
> *SOURCE*:  Article 12,* International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights* (CCPR)​​


​
*BLUF: * This picture is a very crafty - YET - still another piece of misleading information. 



georgephillip said:


>


*(CLAIM)*

His sign reads:

_I'm from Palestine._
_I cannot return to my land_
_because I'm not Jewish._​
*(REALITY)*

He may very well be from Palestine, but he is not old enough to have lived in the 1948 Israel.  And it is unlikely that "HE" ever lived in Palestine during the period 1 June 1946 to 15 May  1948,  and who lost both home and means of livelihood as a result of the 1948 conflict or became a displaced person as a result of the conflict from 15 May 1948 until the applicable Ceasefire and Armistice was signed in 1949.

HE would have to be more than 70 years of age.

It is more likely that the male sign holder is a descendent of a true refugee.  And while HE may qualify for services under the United Nations Relief and Works Agency for Palestine Refugees in the Near East (UNRWA)  in the *Consolidated Enrolment Registration Instruction* (CERI), the CERI implementation stretches (mission creep) to be inclusive, but is not the Customary or otherwise internationally accepted definition of a "refugee." The CERI is not law. It is an instruction booklet.

For the purposes of every other refugee on the planet the *Convention Relating to the Status of Refugees*, defines the term "refugee."   But, the Convention Relating to the Status of Refugees does not apply to persons who are at present receiving from organs or agencies of the United Nations other than the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees (UNHCR) protection or assistance.

The Life expectancy *at birth*:   (2009 est.)
◈  For the West Bank total population: 74.54 years​◈  For the West Bank male population: 72.54 years​◈  For the West Bank Female population: 76.65 years​
The UN has painted itself into a corner.  The UNRWA, as the servicing refugee agency has guaranteed its operation because it never actually performs and resettlement service.  Consequently the number of clients increases (not decree).

However, *UN High Commissioner for Refugees* (UNHCR) data shows that:
In 2020, UNHCR submitted the files of over 39,500 refugees for consideration by resettlement countries. Among them were some 18,200 refugees from the *Syrian Arab Republic*, 5,900 from the Democratic Republic of the Congo, 2,100 from *Eritrea* and 2,000 from *Somalia*.​22,800 individuals departed to resettlement countries with UNHCR’s assistance in 2020. *The largest number of refugees left from Lebanon (4,600), followed by Turkey (4,000), Jordan (1,500), Egypt (1,350) and the United Republic of Tanzania (1,300).*​
The UNHCR does more work in one year with 17,000 employees covering 135 countries than the UNRWA does in 70 years with over 30,000 employees in the Middle East sphere centered on the West Bank.

*



*
Most Respectfully,
R[/quote]


----------



## georgephillip

RoccoR said:


> Every now and then, the anti-Israeli contingent makes the allegation of "apartheid" and "ethnic cleansing" _(variations on the same theme of racism)_ to resurrect the revoked 1975 determination. Both "apartheid" *(**a policy or system of segregation or discrimination on grounds of race**)* and "ethnic cleansing" *(t**he mass expulsion or killing of members of an unwanted ethnic or religious group in a society**) *have a very strong "race" component. And there is no race or segregation issue. It is an immigration and citizenship issue; plus the added component of being a national security issue.


*We shouldn't forget where that national security issue came from.
In 1948 the Jews of Israel (many of them illegal immigrants) evicted over 700,000 non-Jews from their homes, farms, businesses, and bank accounts. That crime has never been addressed.

There are currently two distinct cohorts living in Israel/Palestine without any semblance of equal access to impartial justice.*

A regime of Jewish supremacy from the Jordan River to the Mediterranean Sea: This is apartheid

"Over time, the distinction between the two regimes has grown divorced from reality. 

"This state of affairs has existed for more than 50 years – twice as long as the State of Israel existed without it. 

"Hundreds of thousands of Jewish settlers now reside in permanent settlements east of the Green Line, living as though they were west of it. 

"East Jerusalem has been officially annexed to Israel’s sovereign territory, and the West Bank has been annexed in practice. 

*"Most importantly, the distinction obfuscates the fact that the entire area between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River is organized under a single principle: advancing and cementing the supremacy of one group – Jews – over another – Palestinians. *

"All this leads to the conclusion that these are not two parallel regimes that simply happen to uphold the same principle. There is one regime governing the entire area and the people living in it, based on a single organizing principle."


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   Jewish Supremacy From the Jordan River to the Sea
SUBTOPIC:    The Reality of Jerusalem
⁜→ georgephillip,  et al,

BLUF:  The "reality of Jerusalem is the actual ground truth, as opposed to the imaginary some would want it to be.



georgephillip said:


> Do you support moving the US embassy to Jerusalem?


*(COMMENT)*

It doesn't matter what I agree with, or my preferences, I recognize the ground truth.  It is a reality.

*IF* you do an about-face when standing in from of the Western Wall and travel a straight line route for about two-mile, *THEN* you would be in the middle of Government Plaza; standing in the Knesset overflow parking. And if you are an Ambassador, you will notice the Ministry of Foreign Affairs (MFA) is just a two-minute drive from the seat of government.
​


​
How stupid do I have to be to reject reality? * (RHETORICAL)* It is there - and → it is done...

Things not labeled include the:
Ministry of Finance​Ministry of Interior​Supreme Court​Central Bank​Prime Ministers Residence​

*



*
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Indeependent

georgephillip said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still see many green dots on your map
> 
> 
> 
> A century ago there were ten times as many non-Jews as Jews living in Palestine.
> By 1948 the ratio had shrunk to 2:1.
> Many Jews didn't bother to hide their plan to transform Palestine into a Jewish majority state.
> Today there are roughly equal numbers of Jews and non-Jews living there, and laws written by a for Jews control every square inch between the River and the sea.
Click to expand...

You mean like the rest of both hemispheres.
If the Jewish laws ruled, Israel would be kosher and keep Shabbos; neither reigns supreme.
Notice how  wealthy Muslims love Israel.


----------



## Indeependent

georgephillip said:


> GHook20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> srael relations with Egypt are better then ever. They signed peace deals with UAE, Morocco, Sudan, Bahrain and Kosovo. They have pretty good relations with Saudi Arabia. Trade relations with Turkey are doing great and they are doing better diplomatically. Once Saudi Arabia makes it official the flood gates will open.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump lost, remember?
> The floodgates of global disgust will open to crucify rich authoritarian Jews whos only allies are authoritarian gangsters in Egypt, Morocco, Sudan, etc, etc...do you see a pattern here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rube.
Click to expand...

*The floodgates of global disgust will open to crucify rich authoritarian Jews  *

Like since 1 AD?


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Then where are you hiding?


*Why do you support human rights violations?*

A regime of Jewish supremacy from the Jordan River to the Mediterranean Sea: This is apartheid

"In the entire area between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River, the Israeli regime implements laws, practices and state violence designed to cement the supremacy of one group – Jews – over another – Palestinians. 

"A key method in pursuing this goal is engineering space differently for each group."


----------



## georgephillip

RoccoR said:


> Just when did the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) exercise one of these options?


*I don't know; however, I suspect, given Israel's double standard when it comes to recognizing the rights of Jews v the rights of non- Jews, even the PLO would see such an exercise as a waste of time.*

A regime of Jewish supremacy from the Jordan River to the Mediterranean Sea: This is apartheid


"Although Israel never formally annexed the West Bank, it treats the territory as its own. 


"More than 2.6 million Palestinian subjects live in the West Bank, in dozens of disconnected enclaves, *under rigid military rule and without political rights.* 


"In about 40% of the territory, Israel has transferred some civilian powers to the Palestinian Authority (PA). 


*"However, the PA is still subordinate to Israel and can only exercise its limited powers with Israel’s consent.*

"The Gaza Strip is home to about two million Palestinians, also denied political rights. 


"In 2005, Israel withdrew its forces from the Gaza Strip, dismantled the settlements it built there and abdicated any responsibility for the fate of the Palestinian population. 


"After the Hamas takeover in 2007, Israel imposed a blockade on the Gaza Strip that is still in place. 


"Throughout all of these years, Israel has continued to control nearly every aspect of life in Gaza from outside."


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> Yep. The more that people intentionally try to complicate an issue in their favour the more likely the answer will be a logical, straight-forward, simple one.


*That answer in Israel is as simple as prejudicing the rights of Jews over the rights of non-Jews living between the River and the sea.*

A regime of Jewish supremacy from the Jordan River to the Mediterranean Sea: This is apartheid

"In the entire area between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River, the Israeli regime implements laws, practices and state violence designed to cement the supremacy of one group – Jews – over another – Palestinians. 

"A key method in pursuing this goal is engineering space differently for each group.

"Jewish citizens live as though the entire area were a single space (excluding the Gaza Strip). 

"The Green Line means next to nothing for them: whether they live west of it, within Israel’s sovereign territory, or east of it, in settlements not formally annexed to Israel, is irrelevant to their rights or status.

"Where Palestinians live, on the other hand, is crucial. 

"The Israeli regime has divided the area into several units that it defines and governs differently, according Palestinians different rights in each. 

"This division is relevant to Palestinians only. 

"The geographic space, which is contiguous for Jews, is a fragmented mosaic for Palestinians:"


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. The more that people intentionally try to complicate an issue in their favour the more likely the answer will be a logical, straight-forward, simple one.
> 
> 
> 
> *That answer in Israel is as simple as prejudicing the rights of Jews over the rights of non-Jews living between the River and the sea.*
> 
> Did you know that ancient Israel included what is western Jordan ?? It seems the Jews have already given back 1/3 or their land to Jordan
> 
> A regime of Jewish supremacy from the Jordan River to the Mediterranean Sea: This is apartheid
> 
> "In the entire area between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River, the Israeli regime implements laws, practices and state violence designed to cement the supremacy of one group – Jews – over another – Palestinians.
> 
> "A key method in pursuing this goal is engineering space differently for each group.
> 
> "Jewish citizens live as though the entire area were a single space (excluding the Gaza Strip).
> 
> "The Green Line means next to nothing for them: whether they live west of it, within Israel’s sovereign territory, or east of it, in settlements not formally annexed to Israel, is irrelevant to their rights or status.
> 
> "Where Palestinians live, on the other hand, is crucial.
> 
> "The Israeli regime has divided the area into several units that it defines and governs differently, according Palestinians different rights in each.
> 
> "This division is relevant to Palestinians only.
> 
> "The geographic space, which is contiguous for Jews, is a fragmented mosaic for Palestinians:"
Click to expand...


----------



## Quasar44

West Jordan was Jewish land for centuries 
We have given back much land 
The Judea (WB) is the cradle of Jewish society


----------



## TDontTouchMyCigars

If Israel is an apartheid state- hoe come our 20% Arabic minority has Business men, Doctors, Engineers and professors within it? How come tne Arabic party is the third largest here? How come we have Muslim soliders and cops?


----------



## GLASNOST

TDontTouchMyCigars said:


> If Israel is an apartheid state- hoe come our 20% Arabic minority has Business men, Doctors, Engineers and professors within it? How come tne Arabic party is the third largest here? How come we have Muslim soliders and cops?


What does any of that have to do with it? Do you know nothing about apartheid at all?


----------



## TDontTouchMyCigars

GLASNOST said:


> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel is an apartheid state- hoe come our 20% Arabic minority has Business men, Doctors, Engineers and professors within it? How come tne Arabic party is the third largest here? How come we have Muslim soliders and cops?
> 
> 
> 
> What does any of that have to do with it? Do you know nothing about apartheid at all?
Click to expand...


I know one thing - Anyone who says Israel is an apartheid state - while Israel is the only nation in the region which provides rights to all minorities within it - has absolutley ZERO knowledge about Apartheid.

You are like those people who call 'Fascist' without even knowing what Fascism is


----------



## TDontTouchMyCigars

Quasar44 said:


> West Jordan was Jewish land for centuries
> We have given back much land
> The Judea (WB) is the cradle of Jewish society


Parts of East bank is ours too


----------



## TDontTouchMyCigars

georgephillip said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just when did the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) exercise one of these options?
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't know; however, I suspect, given Israel's double standard when it comes to recognizing the rights of Jews v the rights of non- Jews, even the PLO would see such an exercise as a waste of time.*
> 
> A regime of Jewish supremacy from the Jordan River to the Mediterranean Sea: This is apartheid
> 
> 
> "Although Israel never formally annexed the West Bank, it treats the territory as its own.
> 
> 
> "More than 2.6 million Palestinian subjects live in the West Bank, in dozens of disconnected enclaves, *under rigid military rule and without political rights.*
> 
> 
> "In about 40% of the territory, Israel has transferred some civilian powers to the Palestinian Authority (PA).
> 
> 
> *"However, the PA is still subordinate to Israel and can only exercise its limited powers with Israel’s consent.*
> "The Gaza Strip is home to about two million Palestinians, also denied political rights.
> 
> 
> "In 2005, Israel withdrew its forces from the Gaza Strip, dismantled the settlements it built there and abdicated any responsibility for the fate of the Palestinian population.
> 
> 
> "After the Hamas takeover in 2007, Israel imposed a blockade on the Gaza Strip that is still in place.
> 
> 
> "Throughout all of these years, Israel has continued to control nearly every aspect of life in Gaza from outside."
Click to expand...


We don't 'treat' 'the west bank' as ours - It is ours. My entire family lives in Judeah and Samaria - and so have done our ancestors. The arabs in Judeah and samaria live under their own corruptive Autonomy. not under our state.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Jewish Supremacy From the Jordan River to the Sea
SUBTOPIC: Apartheid
⁜→ georgephillip, P F Tinmore, et al,

BLUF:  I'm bringing to think it is you that has the wrong idea about "apartheid."



TDontTouchMyCigars said:


> If Israel is an apartheid state- hoe come our 20% Arabic minority has Business men, Doctors, Engineers and professors within it? How come tne Arabic party is the third largest here? How come we have Muslim soliders and cops?





GLASNOST said:


> What does any of that have to do with it? Do you know nothing about apartheid at all?


*(COMMENT)*

I have NOT seen or heard about a single example of "apartheid in territory under Israeli control.

Can you give me an example?





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## TDontTouchMyCigars

RoccoR said:


> RE: Jewish Supremacy From the Jordan River to the Sea
> SUBTOPIC: Apartheid
> ⁜→ georgephillip, P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> BLUF:  I'm bringing to think it is you that has the wrong idea about "apartheid."
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel is an apartheid state- hoe come our 20% Arabic minority has Business men, Doctors, Engineers and professors within it? How come tne Arabic party is the third largest here? How come we have Muslim soliders and cops?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does any of that have to do with it? Do you know nothing about apartheid at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I have NOT seen or heard about a single example of "apartheid in territory under Israeli control.
> 
> Can you give me an example?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


B..bbb.. But the Jews dont pay the arabs the Jyzia and dont let them slay them, but they live along them!!!!11 how dare those Jews not to be degraded, but to live equally with the arabs?! 

now lets be honest about it. I am glad you actually asked him to provide some backing to his empty words.


----------



## Quasar44

TDontTouchMyCigars said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> West Jordan was Jewish land for centuries
> We have given back much land
> The Judea (WB) is the cradle of Jewish society
> 
> 
> 
> Parts of East bank is ours too
Click to expand...

Best we can do is keep the Jordan valley and the 3 large super settlements and not give up EJ


----------



## GLASNOST

TDontTouchMyCigars said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel is an apartheid state- hoe come our 20% Arabic minority has Business men, Doctors, Engineers and professors within it? How come tne Arabic party is the third largest here? How come we have Muslim soliders and cops?
> 
> 
> 
> What does any of that have to do with it? Do you know nothing about apartheid at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know one thing - Anyone who says Israel is an apartheid state - while Israel is the only nation in the region which provides rights to all minorities within it - has absolutley ZERO knowledge about Apartheid.
> 
> You are like those people who call 'Fascist' without even knowing what Fascism is
Click to expand...

I lived in Rhodesia during the Apartheid regime and I've been to Israel twice. You can talk the talk but you can't walk the walk. Make no mistake, Israel is running an apartheid society and will soon be up to full Apartheid government standards.


----------



## TDontTouchMyCigars

GLASNOST said:


> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel is an apartheid state- hoe come our 20% Arabic minority has Business men, Doctors, Engineers and professors within it? How come tne Arabic party is the third largest here? How come we have Muslim soliders and cops?
> 
> 
> 
> What does any of that have to do with it? Do you know nothing about apartheid at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know one thing - Anyone who says Israel is an apartheid state - while Israel is the only nation in the region which provides rights to all minorities within it - has absolutley ZERO knowledge about Apartheid.
> 
> You are like those people who call 'Fascist' without even knowing what Fascism is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived in Rhodesia during the Apartheid regime and I've been to Israel twice. You can talk the talk but you can't walk the walk. Make no mistake, Israel is running an apartheid society and will soon be up to full Apartheid government standards.
Click to expand...



Just because you felt so? Moron, you claim something? Just back your words. Why is Israel an apartheid state?


----------



## GLASNOST

TDontTouchMyCigars said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel is an apartheid state- hoe come our 20% Arabic minority has Business men, Doctors, Engineers and professors within it? How come tne Arabic party is the third largest here? How come we have Muslim soliders and cops?
> 
> 
> 
> What does any of that have to do with it? Do you know nothing about apartheid at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know one thing - Anyone who says Israel is an apartheid state - while Israel is the only nation in the region which provides rights to all minorities within it - has absolutley ZERO knowledge about Apartheid.
> 
> You are like those people who call 'Fascist' without even knowing what Fascism is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived in Rhodesia during the Apartheid regime and I've been to Israel twice. You can talk the talk but you can't walk the walk. Make no mistake, Israel is running an apartheid society and will soon be up to full Apartheid government standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you felt so? Moron, you claim something? Just back your words. Why is Israel an apartheid state?
Click to expand...

By pushing Palestinians out in order to make way for Jews, Israel is creating "townships".


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Palestinian Talks, lectures, & interviews.
SUBTOPIC: Occupation
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF*:  OK, All I'm asking for is ONE clear example of "apartheid."



GLASNOST said:


> I lived in Rhodesia during the Apartheid regime and I've been to Israel twice. You can talk the talk but you can't walk the walk. Make no mistake, Israel is running an apartheid society and will soon be up to full Apartheid government standards.


*(COMMENT)

IF* it is so cut'n'dry that Israel is an "Apartheid State" *THEN* you should be able to give me one clear example.






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## TDontTouchMyCigars

GLASNOST said:


> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel is an apartheid state- hoe come our 20% Arabic minority has Business men, Doctors, Engineers and professors within it? How come tne Arabic party is the third largest here? How come we have Muslim soliders and cops?
> 
> 
> 
> What does any of that have to do with it? Do you know nothing about apartheid at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know one thing - Anyone who says Israel is an apartheid state - while Israel is the only nation in the region which provides rights to all minorities within it - has absolutley ZERO knowledge about Apartheid.
> 
> You are like those people who call 'Fascist' without even knowing what Fascism is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived in Rhodesia during the Apartheid regime and I've been to Israel twice. You can talk the talk but you can't walk the walk. Make no mistake, Israel is running an apartheid society and will soon be up to full Apartheid government standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you felt so? Moron, you claim something? Just back your words. Why is Israel an apartheid state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By pushing Palestinians out in order to make way for Jews, Israel is creating "townships".
Click to expand...


Wait, where and how exactly does Israel push Palestinians out in order to make way for Jews?


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> You poor baby.
> Hey G-P! No pudding for Davey Boy tonight. I've put him to bed without his supper


DB missed his big chance to leave his mark on January 6




Rioters left feces, urine in hallways and offices during mobbing of US Capitol


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> My question is: Did the Zionist think the U.S. would retaliate against the Arabs without confirmation or did they think the U.S. would simply assume the Arabs did it and log it in for future retaliation?


I turned 20 the summer Liberty was attacked, and I don't remember any news coverage of the event. Apparently the NYT reported an "accidental" attack without providing any details.




It isn't clear where that assault was planned.

Apparently the plan worked only if every American on board died, and that part didn't work out. If anyone in either government has the slightest desire to uncover the truth, it would seem they would hold public hearings before all eyewitnesses die of old age?


----------



## georgephillip

RoccoR said:


> *IF* the Israeli-Palestine disputes were as simple as some make it out to be, *THEN* there would have been a working solution by now.


Not if a few people make more money by perpetuating the Zionist occupation of Palestine.



https://visualizingpalestine.org/visuals/us-military-aid-to-israel

Does it make $ense the greatest purveyor of violence in this world would prefer war over peace?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Does it make $ense the greatest purveyor of violence in this world would prefer war over peace?



Don't talk that way about Islam!!!!


----------



## georgephillip

RoccoR said:


> Most people _(significant majority)_ if given the thumbnail view of the Israeli and Palestinian conflict would not be able to distinguish the difference between:
> 
> ◈ A barrier erected between two different races …◈ A separation erected between two different nationalities …


*Israel would appear to have a different definition of "nationality" than other states?*

Understanding Israel’s deception regarding citizenship vs. Jewish nationality – Mondoweiss

"Israel does not, repeat, does not, recognize an Israeli nationality. 

"But we Israelis do have a notation in our passports that says: ‘Nationality – Israeli’. 

"How can this be? 

"It is so, because Israel is lying.  

"Israel defines ‘Jewish’ as a Nationality, along with over 130 other ‘Nationalities’ including ‘Arab’. 

*"The purpose of this is to reserve exclusive national rights to Jews only, in the Nation State of the Jewish People. *

"The ‘national’, institutionalized tie of Jews all over the world, by the Jewish state of Israel, is thus sweeping and extra-territorial."


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Palestinian Talks, lectures, & interviews.
SUBTOPIC: Preference for War
⁜→ georgephillip, et al,

*BLUF*:  My Dear Friend, I'm am a Retire from Military Service (_US Army_),  after being in the uniformed service, I also served in a civilian capacity.  Believe me when I say,_ (having service my country in such places like Da Nang, Quang __Tri__, Kabul, Baghdad, and Sanaa)_ that no one was more afraid than me.



georgephillip said:


> Not if a few people make more money by perpetuating the Zionist occupation of Palestine.
> Does it make $ense the greatest purveyor of violence in this world would prefer war over peace?


*(COMMENT)*

I like that _(he said sarcastically)_ "greatest purveyor of violence."  I wished I were that elegant.
​
There are somewhere between 75 and 100 million AK-47s worldwide — or one for every 60 people on earth.
........................................................................................................_From combat zones to inner city ganglands,_ 
......................................................................................................._.__the AK-47 has had a pervasive effect._
......................................................................................................._*By The Globalist, December 24, 2013*_​
You may have heard, the world is a very dangerous place.  The source of the weapons is not the original cause for the political violence.  It is the people themself.  Whether it is the Shi'ite 'vs' Sunni or Jihadist 'vs' Americans → the catalyst was the emotion of the time set-off by some incitement to violence and brought harm.

When peace is so close at hand, it is the Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters that brings the Kalashnikova (AK-47) and Rocket-Propelled Grenade Launcher (RPG-7V) to the table.  The Arab Palestinian is not looking for peace.   

The Palestinian Authority (PA) advocates for the continuation of the position that “Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine.” 





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Palestinian Talks, lectures, & interviews.
SUBTOPIC: Preference for War
⁜→ georgephillip, et al,

*BLUF*:  The domestic interpretation of "citizen" 'vs' "nationality" are Israeli specific.  There is not deception.



RoccoR said:


> Most people _(significant majority)_ if given the thumbnail view of the Israeli and Palestinian conflict would not be able to distinguish the difference between:
> 
> ◈ A barrier erected between two different races …
> ◈ A separation erected between two different nationalities …





georgephillip said:


> *Israel would appear to have a different definition of "nationality" than other states?*



*nationality* • This is a term of art denoting the legal connection between an individual and a State. ‘According to the practice of States, to arbitral and judicial decisions and to the opinions of writers, nationality is a legal bond having as its basis a social fact of attachment, a genuine connection of existence, interests and sentiments, together with the existence of reciprocal rights and duties. It may be said to constitute the juridical expression of the fact that the individual upon whom it is conferred, either directly by law or as a result of the act of the authorities, is in fact more closely connected with the population of the State conferring nationality than with that of any other State’: Nottebohm Case (Second Phase) 1955 I.C.J. Rep. 4 at 23.
*SOURCE*:  Parry & Grant Encyclopaedic Dictionary of International Law pg 403

*(COMMENT)*

The question is very specific:  What was the original intent?  When the National Council for the "Jewish State" made application for recognition, it was made clear in the Israel Declaration of Independence that:

◈ The UN adopted a resolution for the establishment of an Independent Jewish State.​​◈ The *National Council proclaimed the establishment of the Jewish State in Palestine called Israel*.​
It is an "Independent Jewish State named Israel."  It is all one.  When you say "Israel" you have called-out the name for the Independent Jewish State.  Beyond that, what distinction that are made by Israel is essentially within the domestic jurisdiction of the Independent Jewish State.  That places the issue well beyond the jurisdiction of the members of the UN.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## GLASNOST

TDontTouchMyCigars said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel is an apartheid state- hoe come our 20% Arabic minority has Business men, Doctors, Engineers and professors within it? How come tne Arabic party is the third largest here? How come we have Muslim soliders and cops?
> 
> 
> 
> What does any of that have to do with it? Do you know nothing about apartheid at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know one thing - Anyone who says Israel is an apartheid state - while Israel is the only nation in the region which provides rights to all minorities within it - has absolutley ZERO knowledge about Apartheid.
> 
> You are like those people who call 'Fascist' without even knowing what Fascism is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived in Rhodesia during the Apartheid regime and I've been to Israel twice. You can talk the talk but you can't walk the walk. Make no mistake, Israel is running an apartheid society and will soon be up to full Apartheid government standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you felt so? Moron, you claim something? Just back your words. Why is Israel an apartheid state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By pushing Palestinians out in order to make way for Jews, Israel is creating "townships".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, where and how exactly does Israel push Palestinians out in order to make way for Jews?
Click to expand...

You don't know?


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> You poor baby.
> Hey G-P! No pudding for Davey Boy tonight. I've put him to bed without his supper
> 
> 
> 
> DB missed his big chance to leave his mark on January 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rioters left feces, urine in hallways and offices during mobbing of US Capitol
Click to expand...

*Isn't that him with the knitted hat leaving his mark?*


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> My question is: Did the Zionist think the U.S. would retaliate against the Arabs without confirmation or did they think the U.S. would simply assume the Arabs did it and log it in for future retaliation?
> 
> 
> 
> I turned 20 the summer Liberty was attacked, and I don't remember any news coverage of the event. Apparently the NYT reported an "accidental" attack without providing any details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't clear where that assault was planned.
> 
> Apparently the plan worked only if every American on board died, and that part didn't work out. If anyone in either government has the slightest desire to uncover the truth, it would seem they would hold public hearings before all eyewitnesses die of old age?
Click to expand...

I had just turned 20 myself (as a matter of fact) and I was in Vietnam at the time. I heard nothing about the USS Liberty but we were all worried that we'd be shipped out to the Middle East to join the Israelis as soon as our tour in Vietnam was finished. Funny, ain't it?!  Johnson didn't tell us about the USS Liberty but was really keen on telling us that we were doing a good job and that we had to revenge the *fake report* of US ships being attacked in the Gulf of Tonkin.


----------



## TDontTouchMyCigars

GLASNOST said:


> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel is an apartheid state- hoe come our 20% Arabic minority has Business men, Doctors, Engineers and professors within it? How come tne Arabic party is the third largest here? How come we have Muslim soliders and cops?
> 
> 
> 
> What does any of that have to do with it? Do you know nothing about apartheid at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know one thing - Anyone who says Israel is an apartheid state - while Israel is the only nation in the region which provides rights to all minorities within it - has absolutley ZERO knowledge about Apartheid.
> 
> You are like those people who call 'Fascist' without even knowing what Fascism is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived in Rhodesia during the Apartheid regime and I've been to Israel twice. You can talk the talk but you can't walk the walk. Make no mistake, Israel is running an apartheid society and will soon be up to full Apartheid government standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you felt so? Moron, you claim something? Just back your words. Why is Israel an apartheid state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By pushing Palestinians out in order to make way for Jews, Israel is creating "townships".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, where and how exactly does Israel push Palestinians out in order to make way for Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know?
Click to expand...


I live in the settlments, as opposed to you, I actually know what goes in Israel and the Levant.


----------



## Quasar44

TDontTouchMyCigars said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel is an apartheid state- hoe come our 20% Arabic minority has Business men, Doctors, Engineers and professors within it? How come tne Arabic party is the third largest here? How come we have Muslim soliders and cops?
> 
> 
> 
> What does any of that have to do with it? Do you know nothing about apartheid at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know one thing - Anyone who says Israel is an apartheid state - while Israel is the only nation in the region which provides rights to all minorities within it - has absolutley ZERO knowledge about Apartheid.
> 
> You are like those people who call 'Fascist' without even knowing what Fascism is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived in Rhodesia during the Apartheid regime and I've been to Israel twice. You can talk the talk but you can't walk the walk. Make no mistake, Israel is running an apartheid society and will soon be up to full Apartheid government standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you felt so? Moron, you claim something? Just back your words. Why is Israel an apartheid state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By pushing Palestinians out in order to make way for Jews, Israel is creating "townships".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, where and how exactly does Israel push Palestinians out in order to make way for Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in the settlments, as opposed to you, I actually know what goes in Israel and the Levant.
Click to expand...

Do you have an uzi ??

American Jews are dying out due to intermarriage 
The only exception is NYC but they are the most leftist


----------



## surada

The border Between Judah and Egypt: River of Egypt, Wadi ...





__





						The border Between Judah and Egypt: River of Egypt, Wadi el-Arish, Tharu, Rhinocolura
					





					www.bible.ca
				




Arish: Arish is the modern seaport city at the mouth of the Wadi el-Arish. Wadi el-Arish means: "River of Arish". A wadi dries up for part of the year and only flows water during the rainy season. Arish is the same location as Tharu and Rhinocorura. C. Timna Mines: Egyptian mines at the time of the Exodus: 1.


----------



## TDontTouchMyCigars

Quasar44 said:


> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel is an apartheid state- hoe come our 20% Arabic minority has Business men, Doctors, Engineers and professors within it? How come tne Arabic party is the third largest here? How come we have Muslim soliders and cops?
> 
> 
> 
> What does any of that have to do with it? Do you know nothing about apartheid at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know one thing - Anyone who says Israel is an apartheid state - while Israel is the only nation in the region which provides rights to all minorities within it - has absolutley ZERO knowledge about Apartheid.
> 
> You are like those people who call 'Fascist' without even knowing what Fascism is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived in Rhodesia during the Apartheid regime and I've been to Israel twice. You can talk the talk but you can't walk the walk. Make no mistake, Israel is running an apartheid society and will soon be up to full Apartheid government standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you felt so? Moron, you claim something? Just back your words. Why is Israel an apartheid state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By pushing Palestinians out in order to make way for Jews, Israel is creating "townships".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, where and how exactly does Israel push Palestinians out in order to make way for Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in the settlments, as opposed to you, I actually know what goes in Israel and the Levant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have an uzi ??
> 
> American Jews are dying out due to intermarriage
> The only exception is NYC but they are the most leftist
Click to expand...


Hahah unfortunatley no, but I will get an M4 or a IWI Tavor once I get in the IDF in half a year


----------



## surada

RoccoR said:


> RE: Palestinian Talks, lectures, & interviews.
> SUBTOPIC: Occupation
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:  OK, All I'm asking for is ONE clear example of "apartheid."
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lived in Rhodesia during the Apartheid regime and I've been to Israel twice. You can talk the talk but you can't walk the walk. Make no mistake, Israel is running an apartheid society and will soon be up to full Apartheid government standards.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> 
> IF* it is so cut'n'dry that Israel is an "Apartheid State" *THEN* you should be able to give me one clear example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


See citizenships versus nationality in Israel.

Is "Israeli" a Nationality? - The Israel Democracy Institute








						Is "Israeli" a Nationality?
					

Should the State of Israel recognize



					en.idi.org.il
				



If you are an American citizen, you are also American by nationality. The same applies to the French, Germans, and many others. In Israel, however, citizenship and nationality are—and should be—different. The State of Israel maintains a national population registry in which every resident is classified by both "citizenship" and "nationality."


----------



## GLASNOST

TDontTouchMyCigars said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel is an apartheid state- hoe come our 20% Arabic minority has Business men, Doctors, Engineers and professors within it? How come tne Arabic party is the third largest here? How come we have Muslim soliders and cops?
> 
> 
> 
> What does any of that have to do with it? Do you know nothing about apartheid at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know one thing - Anyone who says Israel is an apartheid state - while Israel is the only nation in the region which provides rights to all minorities within it - has absolutley ZERO knowledge about Apartheid.
> 
> You are like those people who call 'Fascist' without even knowing what Fascism is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived in Rhodesia during the Apartheid regime and I've been to Israel twice. You can talk the talk but you can't walk the walk. Make no mistake, Israel is running an apartheid society and will soon be up to full Apartheid government standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you felt so? Moron, you claim something? Just back your words. Why is Israel an apartheid state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By pushing Palestinians out in order to make way for Jews, Israel is creating "townships".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, where and how exactly does Israel push Palestinians out in order to make way for Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in the settlments, as opposed to you, I actually know what goes in Israel and the Levant.
Click to expand...

Why do you call it "the settlments"? Any idea? Have you ever heard of Zionism? Despite you living in "the settlments" I am probably a lot older than you and I know more than you. In fact, I am pretty sure that you are maybe 14 or 15 years old and you only know the propaganda you've been told and I can also see that you have no life experience at all. I am as old as the state of Israel and I remember it from the beginning. I remember how Zionism sounded like such a good idea to me and how I was so happy to visit Israel to see how Jews made a come-back and revised Hebrew. I have probably read more pro-Israel books than you have. Too bad that Israel fucked up a good thing and turned the country into a racist pig pen.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Palestinian Talks, lectures, & interviews.
SUBTOPIC: "Racist Pig Pen" (RPP)
⁜→ GLASNOST,, et al,

BLUF:  I need some schooling here.



GLASNOST said:


> Too bad that Israel fucked up a good thing and turned the country into a racist pig pen.


*(COMMENT)*

In terms of Human Development, the United State and Israel are fairly close. Neither is in the TOP 10, but the US Ranks 17th and Israel (tied with Japan) Ranks 19th on the *Human Development Index (HDI) Report* 2020.  You don't see another Middle Eastern Regional Country on the HDI until you get to the the UAE which ranks 31st followed by Saudi Arabia (40th), Bahrain (42d) and Qatar (45th).  The adjacent countries to Israel (the four most involved in the 1948 Conflict) → Lebanon Ranks 92d, Jordan Ranks 102d, Palestine 115th, Egypt Ranks 16th, and Syria Ranks 151st.

*(QUESTION) *

So what Regional Country is more developed or having economic conditions better than Israel on the GLASNOST Pig Pen Scale?






Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## TDontTouchMyCigars

RoccoR said:


> RE: Palestinian Talks, lectures, & interviews.
> SUBTOPIC: "Racist Pig Pen" (RPP)
> ⁜→ GLASNOST,, et al,
> 
> BLUF:  I need some schooling here.
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad that Israel fucked up a good thing and turned the country into a racist pig pen.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> In terms of Human Development, the United State and Israel are fairly close. Neither is in the TOP 10, but the US Ranks 17th and Israel (tied with Japan) Ranks 19th on the *Human Development Index (HDI) Report* 2020.  You don't see another Middle Eastern Regional Country on the HDI until you get to the the UAE which ranks 31st followed by Saudi Arabia (40th), Bahrain (42d) and Qatar (45th).  The adjacent countries to Israel (the four most involved in the 1948 Conflict) → Lebanon Ranks 92d, Jordan Ranks 102d, Palestine 115th, Egypt Ranks 16th, and Syria Ranks 151st.
> 
> *(QUESTION) *
> 
> So what Regional Country is more developed or having economic conditions better than Israel on the GLASNOST Pig Pen Scale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Don't ever inform him Arabs in Israel have more rights, better financial statues and equality than their brothers in those countries you mentioned. 

But hey, he visited Israel twice, he knows so greatly about its fascism and racism and apartheid - that this is the only thing he says in order to prove us how bad Israel is. this, and that he was born in Rhodesia. What great arguments this guy can make!


----------



## TDontTouchMyCigars

surada said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Palestinian Talks, lectures, & interviews.
> SUBTOPIC: Occupation
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:  OK, All I'm asking for is ONE clear example of "apartheid."
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lived in Rhodesia during the Apartheid regime and I've been to Israel twice. You can talk the talk but you can't walk the walk. Make no mistake, Israel is running an apartheid society and will soon be up to full Apartheid government standards.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> 
> IF* it is so cut'n'dry that Israel is an "Apartheid State" *THEN* you should be able to give me one clear example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See citizenships versus nationality in Israel.
> 
> Is "Israeli" a Nationality? - The Israel Democracy Institute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is "Israeli" a Nationality?
> 
> 
> Should the State of Israel recognize
> 
> 
> 
> en.idi.org.il
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are an American citizen, you are also American by nationality. The same applies to the French, Germans, and many others. In Israel, however, citizenship and nationality are—and should be—different. The State of Israel maintains a national population registry in which every resident is classified by both "citizenship" and "nationality."
Click to expand...


First, Israel cancelled the 'ethnicity registration' in the IDs.

Second, how does it make Israel an apartheid state? Does it limit arabs from Voting?, owning?, being elected?, serving in the army? Studying? If you were ever in Israeli hospital you could see almost half of the doctors and nurses are Arabs. but keep whining about how evil and bad we are. 

You had to provide one proof of Israel's Apartheid - and you chose this nonsense. 
It shows us all just how ridiculous your claims are


----------



## georgephillip

RoccoR said:


> I like that _(he said sarcastically)_ "greatest purveyor of violence." I wished I were that elegant.


You and me both, RoccoR:




How many innocent civilians has the US military killed since April 4, 1967?

"Beyond Vietnam"


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> It ought to be but a few of the things he said seem prophetic in today's Zionist state.


There are some striking similarities among all arrogant authoritarians




Haavara Agreement - Wikipedia


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Try it and see how it goes? You’re a poor fighter like your fellow Islamists. Your best weapon is a suicide vest.


What do you know about fighting?




Troll.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try it and see how it goes? You’re a poor fighter like your fellow Islamists. Your best weapon is a suicide vest.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you know about fighting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Troll.
Click to expand...

How many wars has Israel lost, Islamist?


----------



## Viktor

georgephillip said:


> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*



That's a crock of crap. Apartheid was a policy based on race. Jews and Palestinians are both Caucasians, the same race. The Palestinians have selected HAMAS, a terrorist group, to run their area. Hamas kills innocent Jews every day. The Pals who live in Israel have the same rights as Jews.
YOU ARE LYING.


----------



## Quasar44

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try it and see how it goes? You’re a poor fighter like your fellow Islamists. Your best weapon is a suicide vest.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you know about fighting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Troll.
Click to expand...

 Wow have you reached a new low


----------



## Quasar44

TDontTouchMyCigars said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Palestinian Talks, lectures, & interviews.
> SUBTOPIC: Occupation
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF*:  OK, All I'm asking for is ONE clear example of "apartheid."
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lived in Rhodesia during the Apartheid regime and I've been to Israel twice. You can talk the talk but you can't walk the walk. Make no mistake, Israel is running an apartheid society and will soon be up to full Apartheid government standards.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)
> 
> IF* it is so cut'n'dry that Israel is an "Apartheid State" *THEN* you should be able to give me one clear example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See citizenships versus nationality in Israel.
> 
> Is "Israeli" a Nationality? - The Israel Democracy Institute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is "Israeli" a Nationality?
> 
> 
> Should the State of Israel recognize
> 
> 
> 
> en.idi.org.il
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are an American citizen, you are also American by nationality. The same applies to the French, Germans, and many others. In Israel, however, citizenship and nationality are—and should be—different. The State of Israel maintains a national population registry in which every resident is classified by both "citizenship" and "nationality."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, Israel cancelled the 'ethnicity registration' in the IDs.
> 
> Second, how does it make Israel an apartheid state? Does it limit arabs from Voting?, owning?, being elected?, serving in the army? Studying? If you were ever in Israeli hospital you could see almost half of the doctors and nurses are Arabs. but keep whining about how evil and bad we are.
> 
> You had to provide one proof of Israel's Apartheid - and you chose this nonsense.
> It shows us all just how ridiculous your claims are
Click to expand...

 So I see ?? You’re a teenage boy who will be serving in the idf soon . You sound like a grown up and I would have guessed you the same age as Azog 
 Azog is 35 ish ??


----------



## Quasar44

Can GF just drop dead already 
This sewer rat needs to ——-


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> It ought to be but a few of the things he said seem prophetic in today's Zionist state.
> 
> 
> 
> There are some striking similarities among all arrogant authoritarians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haavara Agreement - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

*Indeed there are:



*


----------



## GLASNOST

Viktor said:


> That's a crock of crap. Apartheid was a policy based on race. Jews and Palestinians are both Caucasians, the same race.


Wrong. The term Apartheid has nothing to do with race. It is fundamentally a Bible-based indoctrination thus any similar system is an Apartheid system. 


Viktor said:


> The Palestinians have selected HAMAS, a terrorist group, to run their area.


Pretoria deemed the ANC a terrorist group and imprisoned Nelson Mandela for being its leader. But HAMAS is just as much a liberty-fighting organization as the ANC.


Viktor said:


> Hamas kills innocent Jews every day.


Do you have a point that you'd like to wedge into your spin? The RSA government killed innocent non-whites every day just as the Zionist government kills innocent non-Jews every day. 


Viktor said:


> The Pals who live in Israel have the same rights as Jews.


YOU ARE LYING.


Viktor said:


> YOU ARE LYING.


Is there an echo in here?


----------



## Viktor

GLASNOST said:


> Viktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a crock of crap. Apartheid was a policy based on race. Jews and Palestinians are both Caucasians, the same race.
> Wrong. The term Apartheid has nothing to do with race. It is fundamentally a Bible-based indoctrination thus any similar system is an Apartheid system..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a LIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apartheid - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
Click to expand...


----------



## Viktor

Viktor said:


> The Pals who live in Israel have the same rights as Jews.


YOU ARE LYING.


Viktor said:


> YOU ARE LYING.


Is there an echo in here?
[/QUOTE]

From Quora:


"If by Arabs in Israel we mean "Israeli Arabs" (not the same), than the short answer is - yes, from a legal perspective they (roughly) enjoy the same rights. But the longer answer is more complex.

The legal system in Israel does not inherently discriminate based on religion, race or gender. As much is enshrined in our declaration of independence, which states: "[Israel] will ensure complete equality of social and political rights to all its inhabitants irrespective of religion, race or sex".


You have no evidence and are an idiot.


----------



## Viktor

georgephillip said:


> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*


The leader of B'Tselem insists Israel give up all the land it captured in the 1967 war. They are NUTS

Hagai El-Ad - Wikipedia  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## GLASNOST

Viktor said:


> From Quora:
> 
> 
> "If by Arabs in Israel we mean "Israeli Arabs" (not the same), than the short answer is - yes, from a legal perspective they (roughly) enjoy the same rights. But the longer answer is more complex.
> 
> The legal system in Israel does not inherently discriminate based on religion, race or gender. As much is enshrined in our declaration of independence, which states: "[Israel] will ensure complete equality of social and political rights to all its inhabitants irrespective of religion, race or sex".
> 
> 
> You have no evidence and are an idiot.


You are quoting Quora? I can log onto Quora 2 minutes from now and claim each and every point false by any definition and whoever comes along 3 minutes from now can quote me (quote Quora) and post it here as "proof".

You have no evidence and are an idiot.


----------



## TDontTouchMyCigars

GLASNOST said:


> Viktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a crock of crap. Apartheid was a policy based on race. Jews and Palestinians are both Caucasians, the same race.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. The term Apartheid has nothing to do with race. It is fundamentally a Bible-based indoctrination thus any similar system is an Apartheid system.
> 
> 
> Viktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians have selected HAMAS, a terrorist group, to run their area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretoria deemed the ANC a terrorist group and imprisoned Nelson Mandela for being its leader. But HAMAS is just as much a liberty-fighting organization as the ANC.
> 
> 
> Viktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas kills innocent Jews every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a point that you'd like to wedge into your spin? The RSA government killed innocent non-whites every day just as the Zionist government kills innocent non-Jews every day.
> 
> 
> Viktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pals who live in Israel have the same rights as Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU ARE LYING.
> 
> 
> Viktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU ARE LYING.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there an echo in here?
Click to expand...


The Arabs who live in Israel have just as rights as Jews do, and even more. 

Arabs are not required to serve in the IDF [ But if they want - they can ] and instead serve in the IDF. Most of them go to university instead. 
 The Arabs are allowed to pray at the Temple mount - Jews are not. 

Anything I can - the arabs can do, In terms of Law. 

But why do you guys always dodge? "You are lyint" "I am rjodesian, I know what I say, trust me I was in Israel twice" 

The Arabic party is the third biggest at the knesset. Get it in your head, ignorants. What other 'apartheid' state would allow the people who celebrate with Hizballah and Hamas, to get elected in it? Yes, the Arabs in knesset are not Puppets of us, they hate us, they hate Israel. Yet they are in our Parlament. And they have power. 

Gee, our apartheid is disgusting


----------



## TDontTouchMyCigars

GLASNOST said:


> Viktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> From Quora:
> 
> 
> "If by Arabs in Israel we mean "Israeli Arabs" (not the same), than the short answer is - yes, from a legal perspective they (roughly) enjoy the same rights. But the longer answer is more complex.
> 
> The legal system in Israel does not inherently discriminate based on religion, race or gender. As much is enshrined in our declaration of independence, which states: "[Israel] will ensure complete equality of social and political rights to all its inhabitants irrespective of religion, race or sex".
> 
> 
> You have no evidence and are an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> You are quoting Quora? I can log onto Quora 2 minutes from now and claim each and every point false by any definition and whoever comes along 3 minutes from now can quote me (quote Quora) and post it here as "proof".
> 
> You have no evidence and are an idiot.
Click to expand...


Dammit. We dont ask you guys to give us several answers. Only ONE. 

You claim Israeli arabs are living in Apartheid and have no equality or rights. Give us ONE example how that is. 

Third biggest party at the Parlament is Arabic = Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'


----------



## TDontTouchMyCigars

Quasar44 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try it and see how it goes? You’re a poor fighter like your fellow Islamists. Your best weapon is a suicide vest.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you know about fighting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow have you reached a new low
Click to expand...


He is not anti semite, he is just 'anti zionist'. Right?


----------



## Quasar44

TDontTouchMyCigars said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try it and see how it goes? You’re a poor fighter like your fellow Islamists. Your best weapon is a suicide vest.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you know about fighting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow have you reached a new low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is not anti semite, he is just 'anti zionist'. Right?
Click to expand...

 I want to hear more about your community in Israel ??


----------



## GLASNOST

TDontTouchMyCigars said:


> Dammit. We dont ask you guys to give us several answers. Only ONE. You claim Israeli arabs are living in Apartheid and have no equality or rights. Give us ONE example how that is.


Birthright and Zionist lebensraum to deny it to Palestinians. Is that "only ONE example" or TWO?



TDontTouchMyCigars said:


> Third biggest party at the Parlament is Arabic = Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'


You see this as proof of equality? The Inkatha Party was made up of black South Africans even during Apartheid. During Apartheid rule, non-whites had their own public toilettes. They had their own place on city busses. They had their own entry into the post office. They had their own railway station fly-overs. All of them were forbidden to be used by whites. I know this because I tried to defy the law and I got into trouble over it, but according to you, that means the "Bantu" had equality, rights, and were not living under Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'.

Israel is living under an Apartheid system but you are much too young and too inexperienced to understand this subject.


----------



## Esdraelon

georgephillip said:


> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*


I wonder if the Arab Israelis on their high court or those sitting in the Knesset know they are in an apartheid regime?


----------



## GLASNOST

ESDRAELON said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> ........................... Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East ....
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the Arab Israelis on their high court or those sitting in the Knesset know they are in an apartheid regime?
Click to expand...

Most certainly, yes. History books are jam-packed full of traitors: The Shah of Iran, Benedict Arnold, Vidkun Quisling, Muhammad Sadat, Fulgencio Batista, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## fncceo

GLASNOST said:


> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> ........................... Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East ....
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the Arab Israelis on their high court or those sitting in the Knesset know they are in an apartheid regime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most certainly, yes. History books are jam-packed full of traitors: The Shah of Iran, Benedict Arnold, Vidkun Quisling, Muhammad Sadat, Fulgencio Batista, etc. etc. etc.
Click to expand...


How much does it frustrate you that no matter how much you hate The Jews, Israel won't go away and just keeps getting stronger and richer?

Doesn't it just make you want to explode?


----------



## GLASNOST

fncceo said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> ........................... Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East ....
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the Arab Israelis on their high court or those sitting in the Knesset know they are in an apartheid regime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most certainly, yes. History books are jam-packed full of traitors: The Shah of Iran, Benedict Arnold, Vidkun Quisling, Muhammad Sadat, Fulgencio Batista, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much does it frustrate you that no matter how much you hate The Jews ....
Click to expand...

You are an idiot.


----------



## fncceo

GLASNOST said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much does it frustrate you that no matter how much you hate The Jews ....
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.
Click to expand...


You didn't answer my question.  You must be starving from the fast.


----------



## irosie91

georgephillip said:


> José said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's a bit contradictory but this is how I feel.
> 
> The same event evokes in me two completely different reactions depending on who is crying.
> 
> Happiness towards racist Jews and super patriotic american clowns and commiseration towards Phillip and Tinmore.
> 
> 
> 
> It's ironic (at least) when you consider how little support Israel received from Americans until 1967 when the heroic Jews killed 34 Americans in international waters. Had that event become public at that time, the Jewish state would be in Atlantis today.
Click to expand...


the SS Liberty action was  BROADCAST in the US 
prominently -----THE SAME HOUR THAT IT TOOK PLACE.     I was working at that time-----in a hospital.  
I remember it well.    The islamo-nazi version of history is not news to me.    I read your propaganda as a child-----circa 1950 thru 1960     ----1967 I was a young adult,     I cannot imagine how anyone could have missed it


----------



## surada

Viktor said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a crock of crap. Apartheid was a policy based on race. Jews and Palestinians are both Caucasians, the same race. The Palestinians have selected HAMAS, a terrorist group, to run their area. Hamas kills innocent Jews every day. The Pals who live in Israel have the same rights as Jews.
> YOU ARE LYING.
Click to expand...



How Israel Helped to Spawn Hamas - WSJ








						How Israel Helped to Spawn Hamas - WSJ
					






					www.wsj.com
				



Jan 24, 2009 · How Israel Helped to Spawn Hamas By Andrew Higgins. Jan. 24, 2009 12:01 am ET Moshav Tekuma, Israel. Surveying the wreckage of a neighbor's bungalow hit by a …

How Israel Helped to Spawn Hamas


			How Israel Helped to Spawn Hamas |
		

Aug 28, 2014 · “Hamas, to my great regret, is Israel’s creation,” says Mr. Cohen, a Tunisian-born Jew who worked in Gaza for more than two decades. Responsible for religious affairs in the region until 1994, Mr. Cohen watched the Islamist movement take shape, muscle aside secular Palestinian rivals and then morph into what is today Hamas, a militant ...


----------



## surada

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> José said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's a bit contradictory but this is how I feel.
> 
> The same event evokes in me two completely different reactions depending on who is crying.
> 
> Happiness towards racist Jews and super patriotic american clowns and commiseration towards Phillip and Tinmore.
> 
> 
> 
> It's ironic (at least) when you consider how little support Israel received from Americans until 1967 when the heroic Jews killed 34 Americans in international waters. Had that event become public at that time, the Jewish state would be in Atlantis today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the SS Liberty action was  BROADCAST in the US
> prominently -----THE SAME HOUR THAT IT TOOK PLACE.     I was working at that time-----in a hospital.
> I remember it well.    The islamo-nazi version of history is not news to me.    I read your propaganda as a child-----circa 1950 thru 1960     ----1967 I was a young adult,     I cannot imagine how anyone could have missed it
Click to expand...


The attack on the USS Liberty was total incompetence and it lasted for hours.


----------



## fncceo

surada said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> José said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's a bit contradictory but this is how I feel.
> 
> The same event evokes in me two completely different reactions depending on who is crying.
> 
> Happiness towards racist Jews and super patriotic american clowns and commiseration towards Phillip and Tinmore.
> 
> 
> 
> It's ironic (at least) when you consider how little support Israel received from Americans until 1967 when the heroic Jews killed 34 Americans in international waters. Had that event become public at that time, the Jewish state would be in Atlantis today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the SS Liberty action was  BROADCAST in the US
> prominently -----THE SAME HOUR THAT IT TOOK PLACE.     I was working at that time-----in a hospital.
> I remember it well.    The islamo-nazi version of history is not news to me.    I read your propaganda as a child-----circa 1950 thru 1960     ----1967 I was a young adult,     I cannot imagine how anyone could have missed it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The attack on the USS Liberty was total incompetence and it lasted for hours.
Click to expand...


Putting a spy ship disguised as a civilian vessel in the middle of a hot war zone was pretty incompetent.

If they wanted to know what Israel was up to, all they had to do was ask.


----------



## GLASNOST

fncceo said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... no matter how much you hate The Jews ....
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
Click to expand...

Let me rephrase that - Are you an idiot or are you being coerced to speak like one?


----------



## fncceo

GLASNOST said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... no matter how much you hate The Jews ....
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me rephrase that - Are you an idiot or are you being coerced to speak like one?
Click to expand...


I can sense your frustration ... you hate The Jews but we just keep getting stronger.  

That's just gotta be driving you insane.


----------



## irosie91

surada said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> José said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's a bit contradictory but this is how I feel.
> 
> The same event evokes in me two completely different reactions depending on who is crying.
> 
> Happiness towards racist Jews and super patriotic american clowns and commiseration towards Phillip and Tinmore.
> 
> 
> 
> It's ironic (at least) when you consider how little support Israel received from Americans until 1967 when the heroic Jews killed 34 Americans in international waters. Had that event become public at that time, the Jewish state would be in Atlantis today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the SS Liberty action was  BROADCAST in the US
> prominently -----THE SAME HOUR THAT IT TOOK PLACE.     I was working at that time-----in a hospital.
> I remember it well.    The islamo-nazi version of history is not news to me.    I read your propaganda as a child-----circa 1950 thru 1960     ----1967 I was a young adult,     I cannot imagine how anyone could have missed it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The attack on the USS Liberty was total incompetence and it lasted for hours.
Click to expand...


wrong again--it lasted about 25 minutes----it was a typical maritime accident tragic mistake------ask me----and call me MA'AM----I am a separated officer in the US Navy----and----in fact----investigated some navy  "MISHAPS" 
(PS---all the marine boys----called me  Ma'am


----------



## surada

irosie91 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> José said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's a bit contradictory but this is how I feel.
> 
> The same event evokes in me two completely different reactions depending on who is crying.
> 
> Happiness towards racist Jews and super patriotic american clowns and commiseration towards Phillip and Tinmore.
> 
> 
> 
> It's ironic (at least) when you consider how little support Israel received from Americans until 1967 when the heroic Jews killed 34 Americans in international waters. Had that event become public at that time, the Jewish state would be in Atlantis today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the SS Liberty action was  BROADCAST in the US
> prominently -----THE SAME HOUR THAT IT TOOK PLACE.     I was working at that time-----in a hospital.
> I remember it well.    The islamo-nazi version of history is not news to me.    I read your propaganda as a child-----circa 1950 thru 1960     ----1967 I was a young adult,     I cannot imagine how anyone could have missed it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The attack on the USS Liberty was total incompetence and it lasted for hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong again--it lasted about 25 minutes----it was a typical maritime accident tragic mistake------ask me----and call me MA'AM----I am a separated officer in the US Navy----and----in fact----investigated some navy  "MISHAPS"
> (PS---all the marine boys----called me  Ma'am
Click to expand...


Surveillance is the form of multiple fly-overs lasted 3 hours.

Israel attacks USS Liberty - HISTORY





						Israel attacks USS Liberty
					

During the Six-Day War, Israeli aircraft and torpedo boats attack the USS Liberty in international waters off Egypt’s Gaza Strip. The intelligence ship,




					www.history.com
				



Jun 09, 2020 · Failing to sink the Liberty, which displaced 10,000 tons, the Israelis finally desisted. In all, 34 Americans were killed and 171 were wounded in the two-hour attack. In the attack’s aftermath, the...


----------



## surada

fncceo said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> José said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's a bit contradictory but this is how I feel.
> 
> The same event evokes in me two completely different reactions depending on who is crying.
> 
> Happiness towards racist Jews and super patriotic american clowns and commiseration towards Phillip and Tinmore.
> 
> 
> 
> It's ironic (at least) when you consider how little support Israel received from Americans until 1967 when the heroic Jews killed 34 Americans in international waters. Had that event become public at that time, the Jewish state would be in Atlantis today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the SS Liberty action was  BROADCAST in the US
> prominently -----THE SAME HOUR THAT IT TOOK PLACE.     I was working at that time-----in a hospital.
> I remember it well.    The islamo-nazi version of history is not news to me.    I read your propaganda as a child-----circa 1950 thru 1960     ----1967 I was a young adult,     I cannot imagine how anyone could have missed it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The attack on the USS Liberty was total incompetence and it lasted for hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Putting a spy ship disguised as a civilian vessel in the middle of a hot war zone was pretty incompetent.
> 
> If they wanted to know what Israel was up to, all they had to do was ask.
Click to expand...


The "spy ship" was clearly a US ship .. flying the US flag and bore no resemblance to the Egyptian horse carrier.



			https://th.bing.com/th/id/R7a6a6a060aa411ce4fd751f665945158?rik=GEdv6PS8EJfajQ&riu=http%3a%2f%2fwww.digitaljournal.com%2fimg%2f8%2f9%2f4%2f8%2f6%2f7%2fi%2f2%2f1%2f2%2fo%2fegyptianship.jpg&ehk=7Lgc1jXa%2fgkBMfMzMs8yMOerNHHVRpINauAc6SPM2qY%3d&risl=&pid=ImgRaw


----------



## surada

With a displacement of 10,000 tons, The USS Liberty more than twice the size of the antique Egyptian horse transport (El Quiseir] it is claimed to have resembled. Freshly painted, the Liberty carried large white identification numbers on its bow. Egyptian hull numbers are painted black.  Israel said that the Liberty flew no flag.


----------



## GLASNOST

fncceo said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... no matter how much you hate The Jews ....
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me rephrase that - Are you an idiot or are you being coerced to speak like one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can sense your frustration ... you hate The Jews but we just keep getting stronger.
> 
> That's just gotta be driving you insane.
Click to expand...

No, they are getting weaker in inverse proportion to your absurd notions getting stronger. And that's just gotta be driving me to laughter.


----------



## rylah

GLASNOST said:


> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit. We dont ask you guys to give us several answers. Only ONE. You claim Israeli arabs are living in Apartheid and have no equality or rights. Give us ONE example how that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Birthright and Zionist lebensraum to deny it to Palestinians. Is that "only ONE example" or TWO?
Click to expand...


Neither.
First is a regular normalization policy,
second is just an example of your compulsive double speak,
considering the conflict is  essentially against exclusive Arab-Muslim domination,
for a  small Jewish reservation in what is less than 1% of the land in the entire region.



GLASNOST said:


> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third biggest party at the Parlament is Arabic = Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'
> 
> 
> 
> You see this as proof of equality? The Inkatha Party was made up of black South Africans even during Apartheid. During Apartheid rule, non-whites had their own public toilettes. They had their own place on city busses. They had their own entry into the post office. They had their own railway station fly-overs. All of them were forbidden to be used by whites. I know this because I tried to defy the law and I got into trouble over it, but according to you, that means the "Bantu" had equality, rights, and were not living under Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'.
> 
> Israel is living under an Apartheid system but you are much too young and too inexperienced to understand this subject.
Click to expand...



Using that logic -  you have to be hanged because Ted Bundy was a rapist.

So after 108 pages this is the best you can offer?


----------



## rylah

surada said:


> Viktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We should be able to call this what it is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘NY Times’ and ‘Washington Post’ have still said nothing about B’Tselem’s finding a month ago that Israel is an ‘apartheid regime’ – Mondoweiss
> 
> "One month after one of Israel’s leading human rights organizations declared that the country is ruled by an 'apartheid' state, liberal Zionists in the U.S. are breathing more easily.
> 
> "The _New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_ have still published nothing on the landmark finding by the human rights group B’Tselem, nor have any of their editorial writers or main columnists chimed in."
> 
> *Jewish apartheid is the source of most of the violence across the Middle East; anyone seriously interested in bringing peace to that blood-soaked domain should start in the Jordan valley.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a crock of crap. Apartheid was a policy based on race. Jews and Palestinians are both Caucasians, the same race. The Palestinians have selected HAMAS, a terrorist group, to run their area. Hamas kills innocent Jews every day. The Pals who live in Israel have the same rights as Jews.
> YOU ARE LYING.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How Israel Helped to Spawn Hamas - WSJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Israel Helped to Spawn Hamas - WSJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wsj.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jan 24, 2009 · How Israel Helped to Spawn Hamas By Andrew Higgins. Jan. 24, 2009 12:01 am ET Moshav Tekuma, Israel. Surveying the wreckage of a neighbor's bungalow hit by a …
> 
> How Israel Helped to Spawn Hamas
> 
> 
> How Israel Helped to Spawn Hamas |
> 
> 
> Aug 28, 2014 · “Hamas, to my great regret, is Israel’s creation,” says Mr. Cohen, a Tunisian-born Jew who worked in Gaza for more than two decades. Responsible for religious affairs in the region until 1994, Mr. Cohen watched the Islamist movement take shape, muscle aside secular Palestinian rivals and then morph into what is today Hamas, a militant ...
Click to expand...


So in your twisted worldview,
Israel also founded the Muslim Brotherhood?
And when a cat farts is Egypt it was an Israeli spy operation?

Ironically, you've just demonstrated why the Arab-Muslim world is in such degradation...


----------



## surada

rylah said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit. We dont ask you guys to give us several answers. Only ONE. You claim Israeli arabs are living in Apartheid and have no equality or rights. Give us ONE example how that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Birthright and Zionist lebensraum to deny it to Palestinians. Is that "only ONE example" or TWO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither.
> First is a regular normalization policy,
> second is just an example of your compulsive double speak,
> considering the conflict is  essentially against exclusive Arab-Muslim domination,
> for a  small Jewish reservation in what is less than 1% of the land in the entire region.
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third biggest party at the Parlament is Arabic = Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see this as proof of equality? The Inkatha Party was made up of black South Africans even during Apartheid. During Apartheid rule, non-whites had their own public toilettes. They had their own place on city busses. They had their own entry into the post office. They had their own railway station fly-overs. All of them were forbidden to be used by whites. I know this because I tried to defy the law and I got into trouble over it, but according to you, that means the "Bantu" had equality, rights, and were not living under Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'.
> 
> Israel is living under an Apartheid system but you are much too young and too inexperienced to understand this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Using that logic -  you have to be hanged because Ted Bundy was a rapist.
> 
> So after 108 pages this is the best you can offer?
Click to expand...


There were other people living on that slice of land for 2,000 years.. 90% of them descended from 1st century Jewish farmers.

That Egyptian spy thing goes back to Operation Susanna and the Lavon Affair to turn the US against Egypt which caused the Suez crisis.

Muslim Brotherhood was founded by Hassan al Banna in 1928 in Egypt.


----------



## rylah

surada said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit. We dont ask you guys to give us several answers. Only ONE. You claim Israeli arabs are living in Apartheid and have no equality or rights. Give us ONE example how that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Birthright and Zionist lebensraum to deny it to Palestinians. Is that "only ONE example" or TWO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither.
> First is a regular normalization policy,
> second is just an example of your compulsive double speak,
> considering the conflict is  essentially against exclusive Arab-Muslim domination,
> for a  small Jewish reservation in what is less than 1% of the land in the entire region.
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third biggest party at the Parlament is Arabic = Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see this as proof of equality? The Inkatha Party was made up of black South Africans even during Apartheid. During Apartheid rule, non-whites had their own public toilettes. They had their own place on city busses. They had their own entry into the post office. They had their own railway station fly-overs. All of them were forbidden to be used by whites. I know this because I tried to defy the law and I got into trouble over it, but according to you, that means the "Bantu" had equality, rights, and were not living under Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'.
> 
> Israel is living under an Apartheid system but you are much too young and too inexperienced to understand this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Using that logic -  you have to be hanged because Ted Bundy was a rapist.
> 
> So after 108 pages this is the best you can offer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were other people living on that slice of land for 2,000 years.. 90% of them descended from 1st century Jewish farmers.
> 
> Muslim Brotherhood was founded by Hassan al Banna in 1928 in Egypt.
Click to expand...


Yeah, just like most Americans are native to Milwaukee,
because Elizabeth Warren is a Cherokee....

But let's assume for a moment this narrative,
how does that serve your demand for exclusive
Arab-Muslim domination over the entire Middle East?


----------



## surada

rylah said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit. We dont ask you guys to give us several answers. Only ONE. You claim Israeli arabs are living in Apartheid and have no equality or rights. Give us ONE example how that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Birthright and Zionist lebensraum to deny it to Palestinians. Is that "only ONE example" or TWO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither.
> First is a regular normalization policy,
> second is just an example of your compulsive double speak,
> considering the conflict is  essentially against exclusive Arab-Muslim domination,
> for a  small Jewish reservation in what is less than 1% of the land in the entire region.
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third biggest party at the Parlament is Arabic = Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see this as proof of equality? The Inkatha Party was made up of black South Africans even during Apartheid. During Apartheid rule, non-whites had their own public toilettes. They had their own place on city busses. They had their own entry into the post office. They had their own railway station fly-overs. All of them were forbidden to be used by whites. I know this because I tried to defy the law and I got into trouble over it, but according to you, that means the "Bantu" had equality, rights, and were not living under Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'.
> 
> Israel is living under an Apartheid system but you are much too young and too inexperienced to understand this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Using that logic -  you have to be hanged because Ted Bundy was a rapist.
> 
> So after 108 pages this is the best you can offer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were other people living on that slice of land for 2,000 years.. 90% of them descended from 1st century Jewish farmers.
> 
> Muslim Brotherhood was founded by Hassan al Banna in 1928 in Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like an average American is native to Milwaukee,
> because Elizabeth Warren is a Cherookee....
> 
> But let's assume for a moment this narrative,
> how does that serve your demand for exclusive
> Arab-Muslim domination over theentire Middle East?
Click to expand...


That's because of European Zionism.. The Jews from Libya to Tunisa  to Morocco, Iran, Iraq and Syria were prosperous. The European refugees obviously needed sanctuary, but why crap all over the native people?

Warren has a native American ancestor.. so do I back six generations. What's your problem with Warren's family history?


----------



## rylah

surada said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit. We dont ask you guys to give us several answers. Only ONE. You claim Israeli arabs are living in Apartheid and have no equality or rights. Give us ONE example how that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Birthright and Zionist lebensraum to deny it to Palestinians. Is that "only ONE example" or TWO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither.
> First is a regular normalization policy,
> second is just an example of your compulsive double speak,
> considering the conflict is  essentially against exclusive Arab-Muslim domination,
> for a  small Jewish reservation in what is less than 1% of the land in the entire region.
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third biggest party at the Parlament is Arabic = Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see this as proof of equality? The Inkatha Party was made up of black South Africans even during Apartheid. During Apartheid rule, non-whites had their own public toilettes. They had their own place on city busses. They had their own entry into the post office. They had their own railway station fly-overs. All of them were forbidden to be used by whites. I know this because I tried to defy the law and I got into trouble over it, but according to you, that means the "Bantu" had equality, rights, and were not living under Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'.
> 
> Israel is living under an Apartheid system but you are much too young and too inexperienced to understand this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Using that logic -  you have to be hanged because Ted Bundy was a rapist.
> 
> So after 108 pages this is the best you can offer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were other people living on that slice of land for 2,000 years.. 90% of them descended from 1st century Jewish farmers.
> 
> Muslim Brotherhood was founded by Hassan al Banna in 1928 in Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like an average American is native to Milwaukee,
> because Elizabeth Warren is a Cherookee....
> 
> But let's assume for a moment this narrative,
> how does that serve your demand for exclusive
> Arab-Muslim domination over theentire Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because of European Zionism.. The Jews from Libya to Tunisa  to Morocco, Iran, Iraq and Syria were prosperous. The European refugees obviously needed sanctuary, but why crap all over the native people?
> 
> Warren has a native American ancestor.. so do I back six generations. What's your problem with Warren's family history?
Click to expand...


Rubbish, we've been over this already,
those Jews living under the Muslim yoke actually initiated Zionism.

So does that serve you demand for exclusive Arab-Muslim domination of the Middle East?


----------



## surada

rylah said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit. We dont ask you guys to give us several answers. Only ONE. You claim Israeli arabs are living in Apartheid and have no equality or rights. Give us ONE example how that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Birthright and Zionist lebensraum to deny it to Palestinians. Is that "only ONE example" or TWO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither.
> First is a regular normalization policy,
> second is just an example of your compulsive double speak,
> considering the conflict is  essentially against exclusive Arab-Muslim domination,
> for a  small Jewish reservation in what is less than 1% of the land in the entire region.
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third biggest party at the Parlament is Arabic = Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see this as proof of equality? The Inkatha Party was made up of black South Africans even during Apartheid. During Apartheid rule, non-whites had their own public toilettes. They had their own place on city busses. They had their own entry into the post office. They had their own railway station fly-overs. All of them were forbidden to be used by whites. I know this because I tried to defy the law and I got into trouble over it, but according to you, that means the "Bantu" had equality, rights, and were not living under Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'.
> 
> Israel is living under an Apartheid system but you are much too young and too inexperienced to understand this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Using that logic -  you have to be hanged because Ted Bundy was a rapist.
> 
> So after 108 pages this is the best you can offer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were other people living on that slice of land for 2,000 years.. 90% of them descended from 1st century Jewish farmers.
> 
> Muslim Brotherhood was founded by Hassan al Banna in 1928 in Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like an average American is native to Milwaukee,
> because Elizabeth Warren is a Cherookee....
> 
> But let's assume for a moment this narrative,
> how does that serve your demand for exclusive
> Arab-Muslim domination over theentire Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because of European Zionism.. The Jews from Libya to Tunisa  to Morocco, Iran, Iraq and Syria were prosperous. The European refugees obviously needed sanctuary, but why crap all over the native people?
> 
> Warren has a native American ancestor.. so do I back six generations. What's your problem with Warren's family history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's why Jews from Lybia, Morocco and Tunis were those who initiated Zionism.
> 
> So does that serve you demand for exclusive Arab-Muslim domination of the Middle East?
Click to expand...


No they weren't.. Samuel Utermyer and Theodore Hertzl were big advocates and I understand why, but why mistreat the Palestinians?

Arab Jews trickled out of the Arab world in 1948, 1956,1967 and 1973.. Jewish people still prosper in Iran an Bahrain.


----------



## Viktor

rylah said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit. We dont ask you guys to give us several answers. Only ONE. You claim Israeli arabs are living in Apartheid and have no equality or rights. Give us ONE example how that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Birthright and Zionist lebensraum to deny it to Palestinians. Is that "only ONE example" or TWO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither.
> First is a regular normalization policy,
> second is just an example of your compulsive double speak,
> considering the conflict is  essentially against exclusive Arab-Muslim domination,
> for a  small Jewish reservation in what is less than 1% of the land in the entire region.
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third biggest party at the Parlament is Arabic = Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see this as proof of equality? The Inkatha Party was made up of black South Africans even during Apartheid. During Apartheid rule, non-whites had their own public toilettes. They had their own place on city busses. They had their own entry into the post office. They had their own railway station fly-overs. All of them were forbidden to be used by whites. I know this because I tried to defy the law and I got into trouble over it, but according to you, that means the "Bantu" had equality, rights, and were not living under Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'.
> 
> Israel is living under an Apartheid system but you are much too young and too inexperienced to understand this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Using that logic -  you have to be hanged because Ted Bundy was a rapist.
> 
> So after 108 pages this is the best you can offer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were other people living on that slice of land for 2,000 years.. 90% of them descended from 1st century Jewish farmers.
> 
> Muslim Brotherhood was founded by Hassan al Banna in 1928 in Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like an average American is native to Milwaukee,
> because Elizabeth Warren is a Cherookee....
> 
> But let's assume for a moment this narrative,
> how does that serve your demand for exclusive
> Arab-Muslim domination over theentire Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because of European Zionism.. The Jews from Libya to Tunisa  to Morocco, Iran, Iraq and Syria were prosperous. The European refugees obviously needed sanctuary, but why crap all over the native people?
> 
> Warren has a native American ancestor.. so do I back six generations. What's your problem with Warren's family history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubbish, we've been over this already,
> Jews from those countries, living under Muslim yoke actually initiated Zionism.
> 
> So does that serve you demand for exclusive Arab-Muslim domination of the Middle East?
Click to expand...

WRONG. Zionism was started by Theodor Herzl, a Jew in Austria in the 1870s. He decided that Jews needed a  Jewish homeland where they would be safe from persecution. Contrary to what the Arabs claim, Jews had been living on that land for years before.


----------



## rylah

surada said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit. We dont ask you guys to give us several answers. Only ONE. You claim Israeli arabs are living in Apartheid and have no equality or rights. Give us ONE example how that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Birthright and Zionist lebensraum to deny it to Palestinians. Is that "only ONE example" or TWO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither.
> First is a regular normalization policy,
> second is just an example of your compulsive double speak,
> considering the conflict is  essentially against exclusive Arab-Muslim domination,
> for a  small Jewish reservation in what is less than 1% of the land in the entire region.
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third biggest party at the Parlament is Arabic = Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see this as proof of equality? The Inkatha Party was made up of black South Africans even during Apartheid. During Apartheid rule, non-whites had their own public toilettes. They had their own place on city busses. They had their own entry into the post office. They had their own railway station fly-overs. All of them were forbidden to be used by whites. I know this because I tried to defy the law and I got into trouble over it, but according to you, that means the "Bantu" had equality, rights, and were not living under Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'.
> 
> Israel is living under an Apartheid system but you are much too young and too inexperienced to understand this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Using that logic -  you have to be hanged because Ted Bundy was a rapist.
> 
> So after 108 pages this is the best you can offer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were other people living on that slice of land for 2,000 years.. 90% of them descended from 1st century Jewish farmers.
> 
> Muslim Brotherhood was founded by Hassan al Banna in 1928 in Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like an average American is native to Milwaukee,
> because Elizabeth Warren is a Cherookee....
> 
> But let's assume for a moment this narrative,
> how does that serve your demand for exclusive
> Arab-Muslim domination over theentire Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because of European Zionism.. The Jews from Libya to Tunisa  to Morocco, Iran, Iraq and Syria were prosperous. The European refugees obviously needed sanctuary, but why crap all over the native people?
> 
> Warren has a native American ancestor.. so do I back six generations. What's your problem with Warren's family history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's why Jews from Lybia, Morocco and Tunis were those who initiated Zionism.
> 
> So does that serve you demand for exclusive Arab-Muslim domination of the Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they weren't.. Samuel Utermyer and Theodore Hertzl were big advocates and I understand why, but why mistreat the Palestinians?
> 
> Arab Jews trickled out of the Arab world in 1948, 1956,1967 and 1973.. Jewish people still prosper in Iran an Bahrain.
Click to expand...


They were big advocates, but Zionism was initiated before they were even born,
in response to the Damascus Affair and the following Arab pogroms in the Caliphate.

Apparently you just don't admit that your argument is essentially for an exclusive
Arab-Muslim domination over the ENTIRE Middle East.

Only the dhimmis in tiny Israel stand in the way.


----------



## surada

Viktor said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit. We dont ask you guys to give us several answers. Only ONE. You claim Israeli arabs are living in Apartheid and have no equality or rights. Give us ONE example how that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Birthright and Zionist lebensraum to deny it to Palestinians. Is that "only ONE example" or TWO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither.
> First is a regular normalization policy,
> second is just an example of your compulsive double speak,
> considering the conflict is  essentially against exclusive Arab-Muslim domination,
> for a  small Jewish reservation in what is less than 1% of the land in the entire region.
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third biggest party at the Parlament is Arabic = Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see this as proof of equality? The Inkatha Party was made up of black South Africans even during Apartheid. During Apartheid rule, non-whites had their own public toilettes. They had their own place on city busses. They had their own entry into the post office. They had their own railway station fly-overs. All of them were forbidden to be used by whites. I know this because I tried to defy the law and I got into trouble over it, but according to you, that means the "Bantu" had equality, rights, and were not living under Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'.
> 
> Israel is living under an Apartheid system but you are much too young and too inexperienced to understand this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Using that logic -  you have to be hanged because Ted Bundy was a rapist.
> 
> So after 108 pages this is the best you can offer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were other people living on that slice of land for 2,000 years.. 90% of them descended from 1st century Jewish farmers.
> 
> Muslim Brotherhood was founded by Hassan al Banna in 1928 in Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like an average American is native to Milwaukee,
> because Elizabeth Warren is a Cherookee....
> 
> But let's assume for a moment this narrative,
> how does that serve your demand for exclusive
> Arab-Muslim domination over theentire Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because of European Zionism.. The Jews from Libya to Tunisa  to Morocco, Iran, Iraq and Syria were prosperous. The European refugees obviously needed sanctuary, but why crap all over the native people?
> 
> Warren has a native American ancestor.. so do I back six generations. What's your problem with Warren's family history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubbish, we've been over this already,
> Jews from those countries, living under Muslim yoke actually initiated Zionism.
> 
> So does that serve you demand for exclusive Arab-Muslim domination of the Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WRONG. Zionism was started by Theodor Herzl, a Jew in Austria in the 1870s. He decided that Jews needed a  Jewish homeland where they would be safe from persecution. Contrary to what the Arabs claim, Jews had been living on that land for years before.
Click to expand...


Have you read the Ottoman census of Palestine from 1878. There weren't many Jews in Palestine.. They were a tiny minority.. Muslims out numbered Christians.






						Demographic history of Palestine (region) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




 Ottoman period

In the late nineteenth century, prior to the rise of Zionism, Jews are thought to have comprised between 2% to 5% of the population of Palestine, although the precise population is not known.

According to Alexander Scholch, Palestine in 1850 had about 350,000 inhabitants, 30% of whom lived in 13 towns; roughly 85% were Muslims, 11% were Christians and 4% Jews.

The Ottoman census of 1878 indicated the following demographics for the three districts that best appr…


----------



## surada

rylah said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit. We dont ask you guys to give us several answers. Only ONE. You claim Israeli arabs are living in Apartheid and have no equality or rights. Give us ONE example how that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Birthright and Zionist lebensraum to deny it to Palestinians. Is that "only ONE example" or TWO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither.
> First is a regular normalization policy,
> second is just an example of your compulsive double speak,
> considering the conflict is  essentially against exclusive Arab-Muslim domination,
> for a  small Jewish reservation in what is less than 1% of the land in the entire region.
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third biggest party at the Parlament is Arabic = Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see this as proof of equality? The Inkatha Party was made up of black South Africans even during Apartheid. During Apartheid rule, non-whites had their own public toilettes. They had their own place on city busses. They had their own entry into the post office. They had their own railway station fly-overs. All of them were forbidden to be used by whites. I know this because I tried to defy the law and I got into trouble over it, but according to you, that means the "Bantu" had equality, rights, and were not living under Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'.
> 
> Israel is living under an Apartheid system but you are much too young and too inexperienced to understand this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Using that logic -  you have to be hanged because Ted Bundy was a rapist.
> 
> So after 108 pages this is the best you can offer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were other people living on that slice of land for 2,000 years.. 90% of them descended from 1st century Jewish farmers.
> 
> Muslim Brotherhood was founded by Hassan al Banna in 1928 in Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like an average American is native to Milwaukee,
> because Elizabeth Warren is a Cherookee....
> 
> But let's assume for a moment this narrative,
> how does that serve your demand for exclusive
> Arab-Muslim domination over theentire Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because of European Zionism.. The Jews from Libya to Tunisa  to Morocco, Iran, Iraq and Syria were prosperous. The European refugees obviously needed sanctuary, but why crap all over the native people?
> 
> Warren has a native American ancestor.. so do I back six generations. What's your problem with Warren's family history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's why Jews from Lybia, Morocco and Tunis were those who initiated Zionism.
> 
> So does that serve you demand for exclusive Arab-Muslim domination of the Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they weren't.. Samuel Utermyer and Theodore Hertzl were big advocates and I understand why, but why mistreat the Palestinians?
> 
> Arab Jews trickled out of the Arab world in 1948, 1956,1967 and 1973.. Jewish people still prosper in Iran an Bahrain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were big advocates, but Zionism was initiated before they were even born,
> in response to the Damascus Affair and the following Arab pogroms in the Caliphate.
> 
> And yet you're not even trying to deny, that your argument is essentially for an exclusive,
> Arab-Muslim domination over the ENTIRE Middle East.
> 
> It's the dhimmis in tiny Israel that stand in the way.
Click to expand...


There haven't been any dhimmis in 200 years. Its just a small tax thata allows the able bodied to opt out of military service.

180 years of theft and death, millions of refugees based on a horrible blood libel?

The Damascus affair of 1840 refers to the arrest of thirteen notable members of the Jewish community of Damascus who were accused of murdering a Christian monk for ritual purposes. The anti-semitic blood libel resulted in the accused being imprisoned and tortured by the Ottoman authorities and the populace attacking and pillaging a local synagogue.


----------



## rylah

surada said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit. We dont ask you guys to give us several answers. Only ONE. You claim Israeli arabs are living in Apartheid and have no equality or rights. Give us ONE example how that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Birthright and Zionist lebensraum to deny it to Palestinians. Is that "only ONE example" or TWO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither.
> First is a regular normalization policy,
> second is just an example of your compulsive double speak,
> considering the conflict is  essentially against exclusive Arab-Muslim domination,
> for a  small Jewish reservation in what is less than 1% of the land in the entire region.
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third biggest party at the Parlament is Arabic = Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see this as proof of equality? The Inkatha Party was made up of black South Africans even during Apartheid. During Apartheid rule, non-whites had their own public toilettes. They had their own place on city busses. They had their own entry into the post office. They had their own railway station fly-overs. All of them were forbidden to be used by whites. I know this because I tried to defy the law and I got into trouble over it, but according to you, that means the "Bantu" had equality, rights, and were not living under Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'.
> 
> Israel is living under an Apartheid system but you are much too young and too inexperienced to understand this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Using that logic -  you have to be hanged because Ted Bundy was a rapist.
> 
> So after 108 pages this is the best you can offer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were other people living on that slice of land for 2,000 years.. 90% of them descended from 1st century Jewish farmers.
> 
> Muslim Brotherhood was founded by Hassan al Banna in 1928 in Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like an average American is native to Milwaukee,
> because Elizabeth Warren is a Cherookee....
> 
> But let's assume for a moment this narrative,
> how does that serve your demand for exclusive
> Arab-Muslim domination over theentire Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because of European Zionism.. The Jews from Libya to Tunisa  to Morocco, Iran, Iraq and Syria were prosperous. The European refugees obviously needed sanctuary, but why crap all over the native people?
> 
> Warren has a native American ancestor.. so do I back six generations. What's your problem with Warren's family history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's why Jews from Lybia, Morocco and Tunis were those who initiated Zionism.
> 
> So does that serve you demand for exclusive Arab-Muslim domination of the Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they weren't.. Samuel Utermyer and Theodore Hertzl were big advocates and I understand why, but why mistreat the Palestinians?
> 
> Arab Jews trickled out of the Arab world in 1948, 1956,1967 and 1973.. Jewish people still prosper in Iran an Bahrain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were big advocates, but Zionism was initiated before they were even born,
> in response to the Damascus Affair and the following Arab pogroms in the Caliphate.
> 
> And yet you're not even trying to deny, that your argument is essentially for an exclusive,
> Arab-Muslim domination over the ENTIRE Middle East.
> 
> It's the dhimmis in tiny Israel that stand in the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There haven't been any dhimmis in 200 years. Its just a small tax thata allows the able bodied to opt out of military service.
> 
> 180 years of theft and death, millions of refugees based on a horrible blood libel?
> 
> The Damascus affair of 1840 refers to the arrest of thirteen notable members of the Jewish community of Damascus who were accused of murdering a Christian monk for ritual purposes. The anti-semitic blood libel resulted in the accused being imprisoned and tortured by the Ottoman authorities and the populace attacking and pillaging a local synagogue.
Click to expand...


Indeed, all these banal lies and ridiculous accusations,
only because Arabs can't handle the responsibility for the results of that blood libel.



> According to Hasia R. Diner, in _The Jews of the United States, 1654 to 2000_, "For the Jews, the Damascus affair launched modern Jewish politics on an international scale, and for American Jews it represented their first effort at creating a distinctive political agenda. Just as the United States had used this affair to proclaim its presence on the global scale, so too did American Jews, in their newspapers and at mass meetings, announce to their coreligionists in France and England that they too ought to be thought of players in global Jewish diplomacy."[13]











						Damascus affair - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## GLASNOST

Viktor said:


> WRONG. Zionism was started by Theodor Herzl, a Jew in Austria in the 1870s. He decided that Jews needed a  Jewish homeland where they would be safe from persecution. *Contrary to what the Arabs claim, Jews had been living on that land for years before.*


And where are these Arabs who claim there were no Jews living in the Middle East years before? In your imagination? The Arabs didn't toss the Jews out but the Jews are tossing the Arabs out of their land, out of their villages, and out of their homes.


----------



## surada

GLASNOST said:


> Viktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG. Zionism was started by Theodor Herzl, a Jew in Austria in the 1870s. He decided that Jews needed a  Jewish homeland where they would be safe from persecution. *Contrary to what the Arabs claim, Jews had been living on that land for years before.*
> 
> 
> 
> And where are these Arabs who claim there were no Jews living in the Middle East years before? In your imagination? The Arabs didn't toss the Jews out but the Jews are tossing the Arabs out of their land, out of their villages, and out of their homes.
Click to expand...


----------



## surada

No Arabs claimed there were no Jews living in Palestine.   They were about 3 % of the population (350.000 total) in Palestine. The population doubled in the early 30s with European immigrants. Another 600,000 holocaust survivors arrive after the war.

Samuel Untermyer was the main fundraiser in the US at the turn of the century. The mission was to feed the 6 million starving Jews of Europe up thru WW1. He was an ardent Zionist. He is also famous for declaring war on all thing German from Madison Square Garden in the spring of 1933.


----------



## rylah

Viktor said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit. We dont ask you guys to give us several answers. Only ONE. You claim Israeli arabs are living in Apartheid and have no equality or rights. Give us ONE example how that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Birthright and Zionist lebensraum to deny it to Palestinians. Is that "only ONE example" or TWO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither.
> First is a regular normalization policy,
> second is just an example of your compulsive double speak,
> considering the conflict is  essentially against exclusive Arab-Muslim domination,
> for a  small Jewish reservation in what is less than 1% of the land in the entire region.
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third biggest party at the Parlament is Arabic = Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see this as proof of equality? The Inkatha Party was made up of black South Africans even during Apartheid. During Apartheid rule, non-whites had their own public toilettes. They had their own place on city busses. They had their own entry into the post office. They had their own railway station fly-overs. All of them were forbidden to be used by whites. I know this because I tried to defy the law and I got into trouble over it, but according to you, that means the "Bantu" had equality, rights, and were not living under Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'.
> 
> Israel is living under an Apartheid system but you are much too young and too inexperienced to understand this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Using that logic -  you have to be hanged because Ted Bundy was a rapist.
> 
> So after 108 pages this is the best you can offer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were other people living on that slice of land for 2,000 years.. 90% of them descended from 1st century Jewish farmers.
> 
> Muslim Brotherhood was founded by Hassan al Banna in 1928 in Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like an average American is native to Milwaukee,
> because Elizabeth Warren is a Cherookee....
> 
> But let's assume for a moment this narrative,
> how does that serve your demand for exclusive
> Arab-Muslim domination over theentire Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because of European Zionism.. The Jews from Libya to Tunisa  to Morocco, Iran, Iraq and Syria were prosperous. The European refugees obviously needed sanctuary, but why crap all over the native people?
> 
> Warren has a native American ancestor.. so do I back six generations. What's your problem with Warren's family history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubbish, we've been over this already,
> Jews from those countries, living under Muslim yoke actually initiated Zionism.
> 
> So does that serve you demand for exclusive Arab-Muslim domination of the Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WRONG. Zionism was started by Theodor Herzl, a Jew in Austria in the 1870s. He decided that Jews needed a  Jewish homeland where they would be safe from persecution. Contrary to what the Arabs claim, Jews had been living on that land for years before.
Click to expand...

No, it was initiated by Rabbi Hayyim Ben 'Attar who in response to Arab violence in Morocco gathered his students to go to Europe and warn everyone of the upcoming, urging everyone to do 'Aliyah at the slightest sign of violence. Herz'ls grandfather was the assistant of Rabbi Alkalai, who with Rabbi Bibbas - grandson of Rabbi Hayyim Ben Attar already had an entire political platform set forth, encouraged by the Greek-Ottoman wars, with the most nobel families of Moroccan Jewry investing all their fortune and facilitating Montifiory's projects
on the ground. The houses of 'Abu and Alouf  merged with the house of Zinati,
the guardians of Pki'in in the Galillee, and the rest is history...

Herzl Ztz"l, with all due respect,
maybe had his first diaper changed then.


----------



## rylah

surada said:


> Viktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit. We dont ask you guys to give us several answers. Only ONE. You claim Israeli arabs are living in Apartheid and have no equality or rights. Give us ONE example how that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Birthright and Zionist lebensraum to deny it to Palestinians. Is that "only ONE example" or TWO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither.
> First is a regular normalization policy,
> second is just an example of your compulsive double speak,
> considering the conflict is  essentially against exclusive Arab-Muslim domination,
> for a  small Jewish reservation in what is less than 1% of the land in the entire region.
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third biggest party at the Parlament is Arabic = Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see this as proof of equality? The Inkatha Party was made up of black South Africans even during Apartheid. During Apartheid rule, non-whites had their own public toilettes. They had their own place on city busses. They had their own entry into the post office. They had their own railway station fly-overs. All of them were forbidden to be used by whites. I know this because I tried to defy the law and I got into trouble over it, but according to you, that means the "Bantu" had equality, rights, and were not living under Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'.
> 
> Israel is living under an Apartheid system but you are much too young and too inexperienced to understand this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Using that logic -  you have to be hanged because Ted Bundy was a rapist.
> 
> So after 108 pages this is the best you can offer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were other people living on that slice of land for 2,000 years.. 90% of them descended from 1st century Jewish farmers.
> 
> Muslim Brotherhood was founded by Hassan al Banna in 1928 in Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like an average American is native to Milwaukee,
> because Elizabeth Warren is a Cherookee....
> 
> But let's assume for a moment this narrative,
> how does that serve your demand for exclusive
> Arab-Muslim domination over theentire Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because of European Zionism.. The Jews from Libya to Tunisa  to Morocco, Iran, Iraq and Syria were prosperous. The European refugees obviously needed sanctuary, but why crap all over the native people?
> 
> Warren has a native American ancestor.. so do I back six generations. What's your problem with Warren's family history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubbish, we've been over this already,
> Jews from those countries, living under Muslim yoke actually initiated Zionism.
> 
> So does that serve you demand for exclusive Arab-Muslim domination of the Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WRONG. Zionism was started by Theodor Herzl, a Jew in Austria in the 1870s. He decided that Jews needed a  Jewish homeland where they would be safe from persecution. Contrary to what the Arabs claim, Jews had been living on that land for years before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you read the Ottoman census of Palestine from 1878. There weren't many Jews in Palestine.. They were a tiny minority.. Muslims out numbered Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demographic history of Palestine (region) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ottoman period
> 
> In the late nineteenth century, prior to the rise of Zionism, Jews are thought to have comprised between 2% to 5% of the population of Palestine, although the precise population is not known.
> 
> According to Alexander Scholch, Palestine in 1850 had about 350,000 inhabitants, 30% of whom lived in 13 towns; roughly 85% were Muslims, 11% were Christians and 4% Jews.
> 
> The Ottoman census of 1878 indicated the following demographics for the three districts that best appr…
Click to expand...


So...and Native Americans are less than 2% in the US.

Doesn't really serve your argument for exclusive Arab domination in the Middle East.


----------



## surada

rylah said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit. We dont ask you guys to give us several answers. Only ONE. You claim Israeli arabs are living in Apartheid and have no equality or rights. Give us ONE example how that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Birthright and Zionist lebensraum to deny it to Palestinians. Is that "only ONE example" or TWO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither.
> First is a regular normalization policy,
> second is just an example of your compulsive double speak,
> considering the conflict is  essentially against exclusive Arab-Muslim domination,
> for a  small Jewish reservation in what is less than 1% of the land in the entire region.
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third biggest party at the Parlament is Arabic = Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see this as proof of equality? The Inkatha Party was made up of black South Africans even during Apartheid. During Apartheid rule, non-whites had their own public toilettes. They had their own place on city busses. They had their own entry into the post office. They had their own railway station fly-overs. All of them were forbidden to be used by whites. I know this because I tried to defy the law and I got into trouble over it, but according to you, that means the "Bantu" had equality, rights, and were not living under Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'.
> 
> Israel is living under an Apartheid system but you are much too young and too inexperienced to understand this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Using that logic -  you have to be hanged because Ted Bundy was a rapist.
> 
> So after 108 pages this is the best you can offer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were other people living on that slice of land for 2,000 years.. 90% of them descended from 1st century Jewish farmers.
> 
> Muslim Brotherhood was founded by Hassan al Banna in 1928 in Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like an average American is native to Milwaukee,
> because Elizabeth Warren is a Cherookee....
> 
> But let's assume for a moment this narrative,
> how does that serve your demand for exclusive
> Arab-Muslim domination over theentire Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because of European Zionism.. The Jews from Libya to Tunisa  to Morocco, Iran, Iraq and Syria were prosperous. The European refugees obviously needed sanctuary, but why crap all over the native people?
> 
> Warren has a native American ancestor.. so do I back six generations. What's your problem with Warren's family history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubbish, we've been over this already,
> Jews from those countries, living under Muslim yoke actually initiated Zionism.
> 
> So does that serve you demand for exclusive Arab-Muslim domination of the Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WRONG. Zionism was started by Theodor Herzl, a Jew in Austria in the 1870s. He decided that Jews needed a  Jewish homeland where they would be safe from persecution. Contrary to what the Arabs claim, Jews had been living on that land for years before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you read the Ottoman census of Palestine from 1878. There weren't many Jews in Palestine.. They were a tiny minority.. Muslims out numbered Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demographic history of Palestine (region) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ottoman period
> 
> In the late nineteenth century, prior to the rise of Zionism, Jews are thought to have comprised between 2% to 5% of the population of Palestine, although the precise population is not known.
> 
> According to Alexander Scholch, Palestine in 1850 had about 350,000 inhabitants, 30% of whom lived in 13 towns; roughly 85% were Muslims, 11% were Christians and 4% Jews.
> 
> The Ottoman census of 1878 indicated the following demographics for the three districts that best appr…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...and Native Americans are less than 2% in the US.
> 
> Doesn't really serve your argument for exclusive Muslim domination in the Middle East.
Click to expand...


Our treatment of native Americans is a dark, ugly chapter in our History 200 years ago.

Exclusive? Do you always think in extremes? Are they building any settlement housing for NON Jews?


----------



## rylah

surada said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit. We dont ask you guys to give us several answers. Only ONE. You claim Israeli arabs are living in Apartheid and have no equality or rights. Give us ONE example how that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Birthright and Zionist lebensraum to deny it to Palestinians. Is that "only ONE example" or TWO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither.
> First is a regular normalization policy,
> second is just an example of your compulsive double speak,
> considering the conflict is  essentially against exclusive Arab-Muslim domination,
> for a  small Jewish reservation in what is less than 1% of the land in the entire region.
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third biggest party at the Parlament is Arabic = Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see this as proof of equality? The Inkatha Party was made up of black South Africans even during Apartheid. During Apartheid rule, non-whites had their own public toilettes. They had their own place on city busses. They had their own entry into the post office. They had their own railway station fly-overs. All of them were forbidden to be used by whites. I know this because I tried to defy the law and I got into trouble over it, but according to you, that means the "Bantu" had equality, rights, and were not living under Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'.
> 
> Israel is living under an Apartheid system but you are much too young and too inexperienced to understand this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Using that logic -  you have to be hanged because Ted Bundy was a rapist.
> 
> So after 108 pages this is the best you can offer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were other people living on that slice of land for 2,000 years.. 90% of them descended from 1st century Jewish farmers.
> 
> Muslim Brotherhood was founded by Hassan al Banna in 1928 in Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like an average American is native to Milwaukee,
> because Elizabeth Warren is a Cherookee....
> 
> But let's assume for a moment this narrative,
> how does that serve your demand for exclusive
> Arab-Muslim domination over theentire Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because of European Zionism.. The Jews from Libya to Tunisa  to Morocco, Iran, Iraq and Syria were prosperous. The European refugees obviously needed sanctuary, but why crap all over the native people?
> 
> Warren has a native American ancestor.. so do I back six generations. What's your problem with Warren's family history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubbish, we've been over this already,
> Jews from those countries, living under Muslim yoke actually initiated Zionism.
> 
> So does that serve you demand for exclusive Arab-Muslim domination of the Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WRONG. Zionism was started by Theodor Herzl, a Jew in Austria in the 1870s. He decided that Jews needed a  Jewish homeland where they would be safe from persecution. Contrary to what the Arabs claim, Jews had been living on that land for years before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you read the Ottoman census of Palestine from 1878. There weren't many Jews in Palestine.. They were a tiny minority.. Muslims out numbered Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demographic history of Palestine (region) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ottoman period
> 
> In the late nineteenth century, prior to the rise of Zionism, Jews are thought to have comprised between 2% to 5% of the population of Palestine, although the precise population is not known.
> 
> According to Alexander Scholch, Palestine in 1850 had about 350,000 inhabitants, 30% of whom lived in 13 towns; roughly 85% were Muslims, 11% were Christians and 4% Jews.
> 
> The Ottoman census of 1878 indicated the following demographics for the three districts that best appr…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...and Native Americans are less than 2% in the US.
> 
> Doesn't really serve your argument for exclusive Muslim domination in the Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our treatment of native Americans is a dark, ugly chapter in our History 200 years ago.
> 
> Exclusive? Do you always think in extremes? Are they building any settlement housing for NON Jews?
Click to expand...



So? The more proof why two separate states is not the solution.

I'm not the one demanding exclusive domination over the ENTIRE Middle East,
so who's the extreme here, me or you whining against existence of a tiny Jewish state?

Your kind even issue Fatwas preventing proper burial to your own,
and give life sentence of forced labor, for anyone selling or renting a house to a Jew.






*Yasser Arafat: "We want one Arab state from Morocco to Aden"

*


----------



## rylah

Who's 'supremacy' it should be then?

Tell me...









						Hamas court says women need a male guardian's approval to travel
					

A Hamas-run Islamic court in the Gaza Strip has ruled that women require the permission of a male guardian to travel.




					www.latimes.com
				




*NASA Names 2 Asteroids after Israeli Arab woman
who discovered them studying in Technion*


----------



## surada

rylah said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit. We dont ask you guys to give us several answers. Only ONE. You claim Israeli arabs are living in Apartheid and have no equality or rights. Give us ONE example how that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Birthright and Zionist lebensraum to deny it to Palestinians. Is that "only ONE example" or TWO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither.
> First is a regular normalization policy,
> second is just an example of your compulsive double speak,
> considering the conflict is  essentially against exclusive Arab-Muslim domination,
> for a  small Jewish reservation in what is less than 1% of the land in the entire region.
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third biggest party at the Parlament is Arabic = Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see this as proof of equality? The Inkatha Party was made up of black South Africans even during Apartheid. During Apartheid rule, non-whites had their own public toilettes. They had their own place on city busses. They had their own entry into the post office. They had their own railway station fly-overs. All of them were forbidden to be used by whites. I know this because I tried to defy the law and I got into trouble over it, but according to you, that means the "Bantu" had equality, rights, and were not living under Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'.
> 
> Israel is living under an Apartheid system but you are much too young and too inexperienced to understand this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Using that logic -  you have to be hanged because Ted Bundy was a rapist.
> 
> So after 108 pages this is the best you can offer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were other people living on that slice of land for 2,000 years.. 90% of them descended from 1st century Jewish farmers.
> 
> Muslim Brotherhood was founded by Hassan al Banna in 1928 in Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like an average American is native to Milwaukee,
> because Elizabeth Warren is a Cherookee....
> 
> But let's assume for a moment this narrative,
> how does that serve your demand for exclusive
> Arab-Muslim domination over theentire Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because of European Zionism.. The Jews from Libya to Tunisa  to Morocco, Iran, Iraq and Syria were prosperous. The European refugees obviously needed sanctuary, but why crap all over the native people?
> 
> Warren has a native American ancestor.. so do I back six generations. What's your problem with Warren's family history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's why Jews from Lybia, Morocco and Tunis were those who initiated Zionism.
> 
> So does that serve you demand for exclusive Arab-Muslim domination of the Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they weren't.. Samuel Utermyer and Theodore Hertzl were big advocates and I understand why, but why mistreat the Palestinians?
> 
> Arab Jews trickled out of the Arab world in 1948, 1956,1967 and 1973.. Jewish people still prosper in Iran an Bahrain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were big advocates, but Zionism was initiated before they were even born,
> in response to the Damascus Affair and the following Arab pogroms in the Caliphate.
> 
> And yet you're not even trying to deny, that your argument is essentially for an exclusive,
> Arab-Muslim domination over the ENTIRE Middle East.
> 
> It's the dhimmis in tiny Israel that stand in the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There haven't been any dhimmis in 200 years. Its just a small tax thata allows the able bodied to opt out of military service.
> 
> 180 years of theft and death, millions of refugees based on a horrible blood libel?
> 
> The Damascus affair of 1840 refers to the arrest of thirteen notable members of the Jewish community of Damascus who were accused of murdering a Christian monk for ritual purposes. The anti-semitic blood libel resulted in the accused being imprisoned and tortured by the Ottoman authorities and the populace attacking and pillaging a local synagogue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, all these banal lies and ridiculous accusations,
> only because Arabs can't handle the responsibility for the results of that blood libel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Hasia R. Diner, in _The Jews of the United States, 1654 to 2000_, "For the Jews, the Damascus affair launched modern Jewish politics on an international scale, and for American Jews it represented their first effort at creating a distinctive political agenda. Just as the United States had used this affair to proclaim its presence on the global scale, so too did American Jews, in their newspapers and at mass meetings, announce to their coreligionists in France and England that they too ought to be thought of players in global Jewish diplomacy."[13]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damascus affair - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
Click to expand...


Do you also hate the Germans and the Russians or just the Arabs?


----------



## surada

rylah said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit. We dont ask you guys to give us several answers. Only ONE. You claim Israeli arabs are living in Apartheid and have no equality or rights. Give us ONE example how that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Birthright and Zionist lebensraum to deny it to Palestinians. Is that "only ONE example" or TWO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither.
> First is a regular normalization policy,
> second is just an example of your compulsive double speak,
> considering the conflict is  essentially against exclusive Arab-Muslim domination,
> for a  small Jewish reservation in what is less than 1% of the land in the entire region.
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third biggest party at the Parlament is Arabic = Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see this as proof of equality? The Inkatha Party was made up of black South Africans even during Apartheid. During Apartheid rule, non-whites had their own public toilettes. They had their own place on city busses. They had their own entry into the post office. They had their own railway station fly-overs. All of them were forbidden to be used by whites. I know this because I tried to defy the law and I got into trouble over it, but according to you, that means the "Bantu" had equality, rights, and were not living under Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'.
> 
> Israel is living under an Apartheid system but you are much too young and too inexperienced to understand this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Using that logic -  you have to be hanged because Ted Bundy was a rapist.
> 
> So after 108 pages this is the best you can offer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were other people living on that slice of land for 2,000 years.. 90% of them descended from 1st century Jewish farmers.
> 
> Muslim Brotherhood was founded by Hassan al Banna in 1928 in Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like an average American is native to Milwaukee,
> because Elizabeth Warren is a Cherookee....
> 
> But let's assume for a moment this narrative,
> how does that serve your demand for exclusive
> Arab-Muslim domination over theentire Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because of European Zionism.. The Jews from Libya to Tunisa  to Morocco, Iran, Iraq and Syria were prosperous. The European refugees obviously needed sanctuary, but why crap all over the native people?
> 
> Warren has a native American ancestor.. so do I back six generations. What's your problem with Warren's family history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubbish, we've been over this already,
> Jews from those countries, living under Muslim yoke actually initiated Zionism.
> 
> So does that serve you demand for exclusive Arab-Muslim domination of the Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WRONG. Zionism was started by Theodor Herzl, a Jew in Austria in the 1870s. He decided that Jews needed a  Jewish homeland where they would be safe from persecution. Contrary to what the Arabs claim, Jews had been living on that land for years before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you read the Ottoman census of Palestine from 1878. There weren't many Jews in Palestine.. They were a tiny minority.. Muslims out numbered Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demographic history of Palestine (region) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ottoman period
> 
> In the late nineteenth century, prior to the rise of Zionism, Jews are thought to have comprised between 2% to 5% of the population of Palestine, although the precise population is not known.
> 
> According to Alexander Scholch, Palestine in 1850 had about 350,000 inhabitants, 30% of whom lived in 13 towns; roughly 85% were Muslims, 11% were Christians and 4% Jews.
> 
> The Ottoman census of 1878 indicated the following demographics for the three districts that best appr…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...and Native Americans are less than 2% in the US.
> 
> Doesn't really serve your argument for exclusive Muslim domination in the Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our treatment of native Americans is a dark, ugly chapter in our History 200 years ago.
> 
> Exclusive? Do you always think in extremes? Are they building any settlement housing for NON Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So? The more proof why two separate states is not the solution.
> 
> I'm not the one demanding exclusive domination over the ENTIRE Middle East,
> so who's the extreme here, me or you whining against existence of a tiny Jewish state?
> 
> Your kind even issue Fatwas preventing proper burial to your own,
> and give life sentence of forced labor, for anyone selling or renting a house to a Jew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yasser Arafat: "We want one Arab state from Morocco to Aden"
> 
> *
Click to expand...


Arafat didn't speak for all Arabs. They don't want another caliphate. The last one was a real dud.


----------



## rylah

GLASNOST said:


> Viktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG. Zionism was started by Theodor Herzl, a Jew in Austria in the 1870s. He decided that Jews needed a  Jewish homeland where they would be safe from persecution. *Contrary to what the Arabs claim, Jews had been living on that land for years before.*
> 
> 
> 
> And where are these Arabs who claim there were no Jews living in the Middle East years before? In your imagination? The Arabs didn't toss the Jews out but the Jews are tossing the Arabs out of their land, out of their villages, and out of their homes.
Click to expand...


*Is that what you call "Arabs didn't toss the Jews out"?*

The same problem that all your Pali propaganda tries to sprinkle over,
but no Islamist in their "history" lectures will dare even touch,
and all before any Zionist ever shot a bullet:

*Report from Safed about the Arab massacres of 1834:*

_"Now I have come to announce the large losses and afflictions that have been created in Israel in four countries, ie Jerusalem,and Hebron and the Upper Galilee, namely Safed. And the lower Galilee, namely the city of Tabriya. By the hands of the plunderers and looters that rose in the country. And they come only upon the Jews...

*On Sunday, eight days in the month of Sivan, the looters, inhabitants of the villages joined with the inhabitants of the cities. They had weapons of war and shields and fell upon all the Jews and stripped their clothes from men and women. They expelled them naked from the city, and plundered all their property...

The remnants were coerced and raped whether men or women. Tore all the Torah scrolls, and their talit and tefilin and the city was abandoned... This was so for 33 days, so was done in the city of Safed, so was done in other towns."*_

Periodicals of people of Israel in Eretz Israel - Menachem Mendel ben- Aaaron 1800-1873

*Q. *Maybe the frauds who raped and stole the entire MENA region, instead of whining for being defeated by a bunch of dhimmis, should at least learn to pronounce it?


----------



## irosie91

For the record---Surada is an islamo-nazi propagandist.  
My hubby is here----he was born a DHIMMI in a Shariah shit hole.   Feel free to ask questions


surada said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit. We dont ask you guys to give us several answers. Only ONE. You claim Israeli arabs are living in Apartheid and have no equality or rights. Give us ONE example how that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Birthright and Zionist lebensraum to deny it to Palestinians. Is that "only ONE example" or TWO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither.
> First is a regular normalization policy,
> second is just an example of your compulsive double speak,
> considering the conflict is  essentially against exclusive Arab-Muslim domination,
> for a  small Jewish reservation in what is less than 1% of the land in the entire region.
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third biggest party at the Parlament is Arabic = Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see this as proof of equality? The Inkatha Party was made up of black South Africans even during Apartheid. During Apartheid rule, non-whites had their own public toilettes. They had their own place on city busses. They had their own entry into the post office. They had their own railway station fly-overs. All of them were forbidden to be used by whites. I know this because I tried to defy the law and I got into trouble over it, but according to you, that means the "Bantu" had equality, rights, and were not living under Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'.
> 
> Israel is living under an Apartheid system but you are much too young and too inexperienced to understand this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Using that logic -  you have to be hanged because Ted Bundy was a rapist.
> 
> So after 108 pages this is the best you can offer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were other people living on that slice of land for 2,000 years.. 90% of them descended from 1st century Jewish farmers.
> 
> Muslim Brotherhood was founded by Hassan al Banna in 1928 in Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like an average American is native to Milwaukee,
> because Elizabeth Warren is a Cherookee....
> 
> But let's assume for a moment this narrative,
> how does that serve your demand for exclusive
> Arab-Muslim domination over theentire Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because of European Zionism.. The Jews from Libya to Tunisa  to Morocco, Iran, Iraq and Syria were prosperous. The European refugees obviously needed sanctuary, but why crap all over the native people?
> 
> Warren has a native American ancestor.. so do I back six generations. What's your problem with Warren's family history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubbish, we've been over this already,
> Jews from those countries, living under Muslim yoke actually initiated Zionism.
> 
> So does that serve you demand for exclusive Arab-Muslim domination of the Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WRONG. Zionism was started by Theodor Herzl, a Jew in Austria in the 1870s. He decided that Jews needed a  Jewish homeland where they would be safe from persecution. Contrary to what the Arabs claim, Jews had been living on that land for years before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you read the Ottoman census of Palestine from 1878. There weren't many Jews in Palestine.. They were a tiny minority.. Muslims out numbered Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demographic history of Palestine (region) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ottoman period
> 
> In the late nineteenth century, prior to the rise of Zionism, Jews are thought to have comprised between 2% to 5% of the population of Palestine, although the precise population is not known.
> 
> According to Alexander Scholch, Palestine in 1850 had about 350,000 inhabitants, 30% of whom lived in 13 towns; roughly 85% were Muslims, 11% were Christians and 4% Jews.
> 
> The Ottoman census of 1878 indicated the following demographics for the three districts that best appr…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...and Native Americans are less than 2% in the US.
> 
> Doesn't really serve your argument for exclusive Muslim domination in the Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our treatment of native Americans is a dark, ugly chapter in our History 200 years ago.
> 
> Exclusive? Do you always think in extremes? Are they building any settlement housing for NON Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So? The more proof why two separate states is not the solution.
> 
> I'm not the one demanding exclusive domination over the ENTIRE Middle East,
> so who's the extreme here, me or you whining against existence of a tiny Jewish state?
> 
> Your kind even issue Fatwas preventing proper burial to your own,
> and give life sentence of forced labor, for anyone selling or renting a house to a Jew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yasser Arafat: "We want one Arab state from Morocco to Aden"
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arafat didn't speak for all Arabs. They don't want another caliphate. The last one was a real dud.
Click to expand...


for more information on the MUSLIM ethos re: THE GLORIOUS AGE OF THE CALIPHATES----talk to muslims.   For more information on the issue of DHIMMIA---speak to a real life Dhimmi----hubby is right here near me----he was born into that status in a very classical islamic shariah shit-hole.     Arafart remains a  "SHINING NAME"  in the islamic world


----------



## irosie91

rylah said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG. Zionism was started by Theodor Herzl, a Jew in Austria in the 1870s. He decided that Jews needed a  Jewish homeland where they would be safe from persecution. *Contrary to what the Arabs claim, Jews had been living on that land for years before.*
> 
> 
> 
> And where are these Arabs who claim there were no Jews living in the Middle East years before? In your imagination? The Arabs didn't toss the Jews out but the Jews are tossing the Arabs out of their land, out of their villages, and out of their homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Is that what you call "Arabs didn't toss the Jews out"?*
> 
> The same problem that all your Pali propaganda tries to sprinkle over,
> but no Islamist in their "history" lectures will dare even touch,
> and all before any Zionist ever shot a bullet:
> 
> *Report from Safed about the Arab massacres of 1834:*
> 
> _"Now I have come to announce the large losses and afflictions that have been created in Israel in four countries, ie Jerusalem,and Hebron and the Upper Galilee, namely Safed. And the lower Galilee, namely the city of Tabriya. By the hands of the plunderers and looters that rose in the country. And they come only upon the Jews...
> 
> *On Sunday, eight days in the month of Sivan, the looters, inhabitants of the villages joined with the inhabitants of the cities. They had weapons of war and shields and fell upon all the Jews and stripped their clothes from men and women. They expelled them naked from the city, and plundered all their property...
> 
> The remnants were coerced and raped whether men or women. Tore all the Torah scrolls, and their talit and tefilin and the city was abandoned... This was so for 33 days, so was done in the city of Safed, so was done in other towns."*_
> 
> Periodicals of people of Israel in Eretz Israel - Menachem Mendel ben- Aaaron 1800-1873
> 
> *Q. *Maybe the frauds who raped and stole the entire MENA region, instead of whining for being defeated by a bunch of former dhimmis, should at least learn to pronounce it?
Click to expand...


It is true that arabs did not ---in general---TOSS THE JEWS OUT------in most cases,  they had to ESCAPE ----


----------



## rylah

irosie91 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG. Zionism was started by Theodor Herzl, a Jew in Austria in the 1870s. He decided that Jews needed a  Jewish homeland where they would be safe from persecution. *Contrary to what the Arabs claim, Jews had been living on that land for years before.*
> 
> 
> 
> And where are these Arabs who claim there were no Jews living in the Middle East years before? In your imagination? The Arabs didn't toss the Jews out but the Jews are tossing the Arabs out of their land, out of their villages, and out of their homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Is that what you call "Arabs didn't toss the Jews out"?*
> 
> The same problem that all your Pali propaganda tries to sprinkle over,
> but no Islamist in their "history" lectures will dare even touch,
> and all before any Zionist ever shot a bullet:
> 
> *Report from Safed about the Arab massacres of 1834:*
> 
> _"Now I have come to announce the large losses and afflictions that have been created in Israel in four countries, ie Jerusalem,and Hebron and the Upper Galilee, namely Safed. And the lower Galilee, namely the city of Tabriya. By the hands of the plunderers and looters that rose in the country. And they come only upon the Jews...
> 
> *On Sunday, eight days in the month of Sivan, the looters, inhabitants of the villages joined with the inhabitants of the cities. They had weapons of war and shields and fell upon all the Jews and stripped their clothes from men and women. They expelled them naked from the city, and plundered all their property...
> 
> The remnants were coerced and raped whether men or women. Tore all the Torah scrolls, and their talit and tefilin and the city was abandoned... This was so for 33 days, so was done in the city of Safed, so was done in other towns."*_
> 
> Periodicals of people of Israel in Eretz Israel - Menachem Mendel ben- Aaaron 1800-1873
> 
> *Q. *Maybe the frauds who raped and stole the entire MENA region, instead of whining for being defeated by a bunch of former dhimmis, should at least learn to pronounce it?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is true that arabs did not ---in general---TOSS THE JEWS OUT------in most cases,  they had to ESCAPE ----
Click to expand...


Of course not, they just strapped Baba Sali's Ztz"l uncle to a cannon instead,
as he pleaded to spare the other Jews in the community,
while most had to escape Morocco on their own...

Those Arab pogroms happened simultaneously
as the pogroms against Jews in Europe.


----------



## surada

irosie91 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG. Zionism was started by Theodor Herzl, a Jew in Austria in the 1870s. He decided that Jews needed a  Jewish homeland where they would be safe from persecution. *Contrary to what the Arabs claim, Jews had been living on that land for years before.*
> 
> 
> 
> And where are these Arabs who claim there were no Jews living in the Middle East years before? In your imagination? The Arabs didn't toss the Jews out but the Jews are tossing the Arabs out of their land, out of their villages, and out of their homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Is that what you call "Arabs didn't toss the Jews out"?*
> 
> The same problem that all your Pali propaganda tries to sprinkle over,
> but no Islamist in their "history" lectures will dare even touch,
> and all before any Zionist ever shot a bullet:
> 
> *Report from Safed about the Arab massacres of 1834:*
> 
> _"Now I have come to announce the large losses and afflictions that have been created in Israel in four countries, ie Jerusalem,and Hebron and the Upper Galilee, namely Safed. And the lower Galilee, namely the city of Tabriya. By the hands of the plunderers and looters that rose in the country. And they come only upon the Jews...
> 
> *On Sunday, eight days in the month of Sivan, the looters, inhabitants of the villages joined with the inhabitants of the cities. They had weapons of war and shields and fell upon all the Jews and stripped their clothes from men and women. They expelled them naked from the city, and plundered all their property...
> 
> The remnants were coerced and raped whether men or women. Tore all the Torah scrolls, and their talit and tefilin and the city was abandoned... This was so for 33 days, so was done in the city of Safed, so was done in other towns."*_
> 
> Periodicals of people of Israel in Eretz Israel - Menachem Mendel ben- Aaaron 1800-1873
> 
> *Q. *Maybe the frauds who raped and stole the entire MENA region, instead of whining for being defeated by a bunch of former dhimmis, should at least learn to pronounce it?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is true that arabs did not ---in general---TOSS THE JEWS OUT------in most cases,  they had to ESCAPE ----
Click to expand...


----------



## surada

irosie91 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG. Zionism was started by Theodor Herzl, a Jew in Austria in the 1870s. He decided that Jews needed a  Jewish homeland where they would be safe from persecution. *Contrary to what the Arabs claim, Jews had been living on that land for years before.*
> 
> 
> 
> And where are these Arabs who claim there were no Jews living in the Middle East years before? In your imagination? The Arabs didn't toss the Jews out but the Jews are tossing the Arabs out of their land, out of their villages, and out of their homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Is that what you call "Arabs didn't toss the Jews out"?*
> 
> The same problem that all your Pali propaganda tries to sprinkle over,
> but no Islamist in their "history" lectures will dare even touch,
> and all before any Zionist ever shot a bullet:
> 
> *Report from Safed about the Arab massacres of 1834:*
> 
> _"Now I have come to announce the large losses and afflictions that have been created in Israel in four countries, ie Jerusalem,and Hebron and the Upper Galilee, namely Safed. And the lower Galilee, namely the city of Tabriya. By the hands of the plunderers and looters that rose in the country. And they come only upon the Jews...
> 
> *On Sunday, eight days in the month of Sivan, the looters, inhabitants of the villages joined with the inhabitants of the cities. They had weapons of war and shields and fell upon all the Jews and stripped their clothes from men and women. They expelled them naked from the city, and plundered all their property...
> 
> The remnants were coerced and raped whether men or women. Tore all the Torah scrolls, and their talit and tefilin and the city was abandoned... This was so for 33 days, so was done in the city of Safed, so was done in other towns."*_
> 
> Periodicals of people of Israel in Eretz Israel - Menachem Mendel ben- Aaaron 1800-1873
> 
> *Q. *Maybe the frauds who raped and stole the entire MENA region, instead of whining for being defeated by a bunch of former dhimmis, should at least learn to pronounce it?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is true that arabs did not ---in general---TOSS THE JEWS OUT------in most cases,  they had to ESCAPE ----
Click to expand...


The Jews left in waves in 1948,1956, 1967 and 1973.


----------



## surada

irosie91 said:


> For the record---Surada is an islamo-nazi propagandist.
> My hubby is here----he was born a DHIMMI in a Shariah shit hole.   Feel free to ask questions
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit. We dont ask you guys to give us several answers. Only ONE. You claim Israeli arabs are living in Apartheid and have no equality or rights. Give us ONE example how that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Birthright and Zionist lebensraum to deny it to Palestinians. Is that "only ONE example" or TWO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither.
> First is a regular normalization policy,
> second is just an example of your compulsive double speak,
> considering the conflict is  essentially against exclusive Arab-Muslim domination,
> for a  small Jewish reservation in what is less than 1% of the land in the entire region.
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third biggest party at the Parlament is Arabic = Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see this as proof of equality? The Inkatha Party was made up of black South Africans even during Apartheid. During Apartheid rule, non-whites had their own public toilettes. They had their own place on city busses. They had their own entry into the post office. They had their own railway station fly-overs. All of them were forbidden to be used by whites. I know this because I tried to defy the law and I got into trouble over it, but according to you, that means the "Bantu" had equality, rights, and were not living under Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'.
> 
> Israel is living under an Apartheid system but you are much too young and too inexperienced to understand this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Using that logic -  you have to be hanged because Ted Bundy was a rapist.
> 
> So after 108 pages this is the best you can offer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were other people living on that slice of land for 2,000 years.. 90% of them descended from 1st century Jewish farmers.
> 
> Muslim Brotherhood was founded by Hassan al Banna in 1928 in Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like an average American is native to Milwaukee,
> because Elizabeth Warren is a Cherookee....
> 
> But let's assume for a moment this narrative,
> how does that serve your demand for exclusive
> Arab-Muslim domination over theentire Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because of European Zionism.. The Jews from Libya to Tunisa  to Morocco, Iran, Iraq and Syria were prosperous. The European refugees obviously needed sanctuary, but why crap all over the native people?
> 
> Warren has a native American ancestor.. so do I back six generations. What's your problem with Warren's family history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubbish, we've been over this already,
> Jews from those countries, living under Muslim yoke actually initiated Zionism.
> 
> So does that serve you demand for exclusive Arab-Muslim domination of the Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WRONG. Zionism was started by Theodor Herzl, a Jew in Austria in the 1870s. He decided that Jews needed a  Jewish homeland where they would be safe from persecution. Contrary to what the Arabs claim, Jews had been living on that land for years before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you read the Ottoman census of Palestine from 1878. There weren't many Jews in Palestine.. They were a tiny minority.. Muslims out numbered Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demographic history of Palestine (region) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ottoman period
> 
> In the late nineteenth century, prior to the rise of Zionism, Jews are thought to have comprised between 2% to 5% of the population of Palestine, although the precise population is not known.
> 
> According to Alexander Scholch, Palestine in 1850 had about 350,000 inhabitants, 30% of whom lived in 13 towns; roughly 85% were Muslims, 11% were Christians and 4% Jews.
> 
> The Ottoman census of 1878 indicated the following demographics for the three districts that best appr…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...and Native Americans are less than 2% in the US.
> 
> Doesn't really serve your argument for exclusive Muslim domination in the Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our treatment of native Americans is a dark, ugly chapter in our History 200 years ago.
> 
> Exclusive? Do you always think in extremes? Are they building any settlement housing for NON Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So? The more proof why two separate states is not the solution.
> 
> I'm not the one demanding exclusive domination over the ENTIRE Middle East,
> so who's the extreme here, me or you whining against existence of a tiny Jewish state?
> 
> Your kind even issue Fatwas preventing proper burial to your own,
> and give life sentence of forced labor, for anyone selling or renting a house to a Jew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yasser Arafat: "We want one Arab state from Morocco to Aden"
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arafat didn't speak for all Arabs. They don't want another caliphate. The last one was a real dud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for more information on the MUSLIM ethos re: THE GLORIOUS AGE OF THE CALIPHATES----talk to muslims.   For more information on the issue of DHIMMIA---speak to a real life Dhimmi----hubby is right here near me----he was born into that status in a very classical islamic shariah shit-hole.     Arafart remains a  "SHINING NAME"  in the islamic world
Click to expand...


Why was your husband a Dhimmi in Yemen?


----------



## irosie91

surada said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG. Zionism was started by Theodor Herzl, a Jew in Austria in the 1870s. He decided that Jews needed a  Jewish homeland where they would be safe from persecution. *Contrary to what the Arabs claim, Jews had been living on that land for years before.*
> 
> 
> 
> And where are these Arabs who claim there were no Jews living in the Middle East years before? In your imagination? The Arabs didn't toss the Jews out but the Jews are tossing the Arabs out of their land, out of their villages, and out of their homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Is that what you call "Arabs didn't toss the Jews out"?*
> 
> The same problem that all your Pali propaganda tries to sprinkle over,
> but no Islamist in their "history" lectures will dare even touch,
> and all before any Zionist ever shot a bullet:
> 
> *Report from Safed about the Arab massacres of 1834:*
> 
> _"Now I have come to announce the large losses and afflictions that have been created in Israel in four countries, ie Jerusalem,and Hebron and the Upper Galilee, namely Safed. And the lower Galilee, namely the city of Tabriya. By the hands of the plunderers and looters that rose in the country. And they come only upon the Jews...
> 
> *On Sunday, eight days in the month of Sivan, the looters, inhabitants of the villages joined with the inhabitants of the cities. They had weapons of war and shields and fell upon all the Jews and stripped their clothes from men and women. They expelled them naked from the city, and plundered all their property...
> 
> The remnants were coerced and raped whether men or women. Tore all the Torah scrolls, and their talit and tefilin and the city was abandoned... This was so for 33 days, so was done in the city of Safed, so was done in other towns."*_
> 
> Periodicals of people of Israel in Eretz Israel - Menachem Mendel ben- Aaaron 1800-1873
> 
> *Q. *Maybe the frauds who raped and stole the entire MENA region, instead of whining for being defeated by a bunch of former dhimmis, should at least learn to pronounce it?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is true that arabs did not ---in general---TOSS THE JEWS OUT------in most cases,  they had to ESCAPE ----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jews left in waves in 1948,1956, 1967 and 1973.
Click to expand...


your point?-------left what?     The situation for jews in various muslim lands was not UNIFORM.    It was not until the 1960s that the IRANIAN jews began to smell the stench of islamism----and started the massive escape.    Escape began in other land way back in the 1800s


----------



## irosie91

surada said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the record---Surada is an islamo-nazi propagandist.
> My hubby is here----he was born a DHIMMI in a Shariah shit hole.   Feel free to ask questions
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit. We dont ask you guys to give us several answers. Only ONE. You claim Israeli arabs are living in Apartheid and have no equality or rights. Give us ONE example how that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Birthright and Zionist lebensraum to deny it to Palestinians. Is that "only ONE example" or TWO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither.
> First is a regular normalization policy,
> second is just an example of your compulsive double speak,
> considering the conflict is  essentially against exclusive Arab-Muslim domination,
> for a  small Jewish reservation in what is less than 1% of the land in the entire region.
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third biggest party at the Parlament is Arabic = Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see this as proof of equality? The Inkatha Party was made up of black South Africans even during Apartheid. During Apartheid rule, non-whites had their own public toilettes. They had their own place on city busses. They had their own entry into the post office. They had their own railway station fly-overs. All of them were forbidden to be used by whites. I know this because I tried to defy the law and I got into trouble over it, but according to you, that means the "Bantu" had equality, rights, and were not living under Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'.
> 
> Israel is living under an Apartheid system but you are much too young and too inexperienced to understand this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Using that logic -  you have to be hanged because Ted Bundy was a rapist.
> 
> So after 108 pages this is the best you can offer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were other people living on that slice of land for 2,000 years.. 90% of them descended from 1st century Jewish farmers.
> 
> Muslim Brotherhood was founded by Hassan al Banna in 1928 in Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like an average American is native to Milwaukee,
> because Elizabeth Warren is a Cherookee....
> 
> But let's assume for a moment this narrative,
> how does that serve your demand for exclusive
> Arab-Muslim domination over theentire Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because of European Zionism.. The Jews from Libya to Tunisa  to Morocco, Iran, Iraq and Syria were prosperous. The European refugees obviously needed sanctuary, but why crap all over the native people?
> 
> Warren has a native American ancestor.. so do I back six generations. What's your problem with Warren's family history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubbish, we've been over this already,
> Jews from those countries, living under Muslim yoke actually initiated Zionism.
> 
> So does that serve you demand for exclusive Arab-Muslim domination of the Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WRONG. Zionism was started by Theodor Herzl, a Jew in Austria in the 1870s. He decided that Jews needed a  Jewish homeland where they would be safe from persecution. Contrary to what the Arabs claim, Jews had been living on that land for years before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you read the Ottoman census of Palestine from 1878. There weren't many Jews in Palestine.. They were a tiny minority.. Muslims out numbered Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demographic history of Palestine (region) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ottoman period
> 
> In the late nineteenth century, prior to the rise of Zionism, Jews are thought to have comprised between 2% to 5% of the population of Palestine, although the precise population is not known.
> 
> According to Alexander Scholch, Palestine in 1850 had about 350,000 inhabitants, 30% of whom lived in 13 towns; roughly 85% were Muslims, 11% were Christians and 4% Jews.
> 
> The Ottoman census of 1878 indicated the following demographics for the three districts that best appr…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...and Native Americans are less than 2% in the US.
> 
> Doesn't really serve your argument for exclusive Muslim domination in the Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our treatment of native Americans is a dark, ugly chapter in our History 200 years ago.
> 
> Exclusive? Do you always think in extremes? Are they building any settlement housing for NON Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So? The more proof why two separate states is not the solution.
> 
> I'm not the one demanding exclusive domination over the ENTIRE Middle East,
> so who's the extreme here, me or you whining against existence of a tiny Jewish state?
> 
> Your kind even issue Fatwas preventing proper burial to your own,
> and give life sentence of forced labor, for anyone selling or renting a house to a Jew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yasser Arafat: "We want one Arab state from Morocco to Aden"
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arafat didn't speak for all Arabs. They don't want another caliphate. The last one was a real dud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for more information on the MUSLIM ethos re: THE GLORIOUS AGE OF THE CALIPHATES----talk to muslims.   For more information on the issue of DHIMMIA---speak to a real life Dhimmi----hubby is right here near me----he was born into that status in a very classical islamic shariah shit-hole.     Arafart remains a  "SHINING NAME"  in the islamic world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why was your husband a Dhimmi in Yemen?
Click to expand...


he is a jew and was a jew when he was born in that shariah shit-hole as was his mother who was orphaned and saved from the FILTH of the dhimmi orphan law---by a quick marriage and  ESCAPE-----


----------



## rylah

surada said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG. Zionism was started by Theodor Herzl, a Jew in Austria in the 1870s. He decided that Jews needed a  Jewish homeland where they would be safe from persecution. *Contrary to what the Arabs claim, Jews had been living on that land for years before.*
> 
> 
> 
> And where are these Arabs who claim there were no Jews living in the Middle East years before? In your imagination? The Arabs didn't toss the Jews out but the Jews are tossing the Arabs out of their land, out of their villages, and out of their homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Is that what you call "Arabs didn't toss the Jews out"?*
> 
> The same problem that all your Pali propaganda tries to sprinkle over,
> but no Islamist in their "history" lectures will dare even touch,
> and all before any Zionist ever shot a bullet:
> 
> *Report from Safed about the Arab massacres of 1834:*
> 
> _"Now I have come to announce the large losses and afflictions that have been created in Israel in four countries, ie Jerusalem,and Hebron and the Upper Galilee, namely Safed. And the lower Galilee, namely the city of Tabriya. By the hands of the plunderers and looters that rose in the country. And they come only upon the Jews...
> 
> *On Sunday, eight days in the month of Sivan, the looters, inhabitants of the villages joined with the inhabitants of the cities. They had weapons of war and shields and fell upon all the Jews and stripped their clothes from men and women. They expelled them naked from the city, and plundered all their property...
> 
> The remnants were coerced and raped whether men or women. Tore all the Torah scrolls, and their talit and tefilin and the city was abandoned... This was so for 33 days, so was done in the city of Safed, so was done in other towns."*_
> 
> Periodicals of people of Israel in Eretz Israel - Menachem Mendel ben- Aaaron 1800-1873
> 
> *Q. *Maybe the frauds who raped and stole the entire MENA region, instead of whining for being defeated by a bunch of former dhimmis, should at least learn to pronounce it?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is true that arabs did not ---in general---TOSS THE JEWS OUT------in most cases,  they had to ESCAPE ----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jews left in waves in 1948,1956, 1967 and 1973.
Click to expand...


Only if you're in denial of anything before 1948,
as it completely destroys your Islamo-Nazi propaganda.

And we both know you'll keep whoring your mouth with these lies,
as you have neither honor, nor believe to stand a chance arguing with facts.


----------



## rylah

irosie91 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the record---Surada is an islamo-nazi propagandist.
> My hubby is here----he was born a DHIMMI in a Shariah shit hole.   Feel free to ask questions
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit. We dont ask you guys to give us several answers. Only ONE. You claim Israeli arabs are living in Apartheid and have no equality or rights. Give us ONE example how that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Birthright and Zionist lebensraum to deny it to Palestinians. Is that "only ONE example" or TWO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither.
> First is a regular normalization policy,
> second is just an example of your compulsive double speak,
> considering the conflict is  essentially against exclusive Arab-Muslim domination,
> for a  small Jewish reservation in what is less than 1% of the land in the entire region.
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third biggest party at the Parlament is Arabic = Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see this as proof of equality? The Inkatha Party was made up of black South Africans even during Apartheid. During Apartheid rule, non-whites had their own public toilettes. They had their own place on city busses. They had their own entry into the post office. They had their own railway station fly-overs. All of them were forbidden to be used by whites. I know this because I tried to defy the law and I got into trouble over it, but according to you, that means the "Bantu" had equality, rights, and were not living under Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'.
> 
> Israel is living under an Apartheid system but you are much too young and too inexperienced to understand this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Using that logic -  you have to be hanged because Ted Bundy was a rapist.
> 
> So after 108 pages this is the best you can offer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were other people living on that slice of land for 2,000 years.. 90% of them descended from 1st century Jewish farmers.
> 
> Muslim Brotherhood was founded by Hassan al Banna in 1928 in Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like an average American is native to Milwaukee,
> because Elizabeth Warren is a Cherookee....
> 
> But let's assume for a moment this narrative,
> how does that serve your demand for exclusive
> Arab-Muslim domination over theentire Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because of European Zionism.. The Jews from Libya to Tunisa  to Morocco, Iran, Iraq and Syria were prosperous. The European refugees obviously needed sanctuary, but why crap all over the native people?
> 
> Warren has a native American ancestor.. so do I back six generations. What's your problem with Warren's family history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubbish, we've been over this already,
> Jews from those countries, living under Muslim yoke actually initiated Zionism.
> 
> So does that serve you demand for exclusive Arab-Muslim domination of the Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WRONG. Zionism was started by Theodor Herzl, a Jew in Austria in the 1870s. He decided that Jews needed a  Jewish homeland where they would be safe from persecution. Contrary to what the Arabs claim, Jews had been living on that land for years before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you read the Ottoman census of Palestine from 1878. There weren't many Jews in Palestine.. They were a tiny minority.. Muslims out numbered Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demographic history of Palestine (region) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ottoman period
> 
> In the late nineteenth century, prior to the rise of Zionism, Jews are thought to have comprised between 2% to 5% of the population of Palestine, although the precise population is not known.
> 
> According to Alexander Scholch, Palestine in 1850 had about 350,000 inhabitants, 30% of whom lived in 13 towns; roughly 85% were Muslims, 11% were Christians and 4% Jews.
> 
> The Ottoman census of 1878 indicated the following demographics for the three districts that best appr…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...and Native Americans are less than 2% in the US.
> 
> Doesn't really serve your argument for exclusive Muslim domination in the Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our treatment of native Americans is a dark, ugly chapter in our History 200 years ago.
> 
> Exclusive? Do you always think in extremes? Are they building any settlement housing for NON Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So? The more proof why two separate states is not the solution.
> 
> I'm not the one demanding exclusive domination over the ENTIRE Middle East,
> so who's the extreme here, me or you whining against existence of a tiny Jewish state?
> 
> Your kind even issue Fatwas preventing proper burial to your own,
> and give life sentence of forced labor, for anyone selling or renting a house to a Jew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yasser Arafat: "We want one Arab state from Morocco to Aden"
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arafat didn't speak for all Arabs. They don't want another caliphate. The last one was a real dud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for more information on the MUSLIM ethos re: THE GLORIOUS AGE OF THE CALIPHATES----talk to muslims.   For more information on the issue of DHIMMIA---speak to a real life Dhimmi----hubby is right here near me----he was born into that status in a very classical islamic shariah shit-hole.     Arafart remains a  "SHINING NAME"  in the islamic world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why was your husband a Dhimmi in Yemen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he is a jew and was a jew when he was born in that shariah shit-hole as was his mother who was orphaned and saved from the FILTH of the dhimmi orphan law---by a quick marriage and  ESCAPE-----
Click to expand...


My grand-grandfather's father gave up 6 stores in Jaffa, as bakshish to the local Sheikhs, to ransom an 8 year old Jewish girl who was be taken to some harem after her father passed.
Marriage was the "pretty word" for what Muslims been doing.

Gave up everything he had,
moved the entire family to Tveria after that.


----------



## TDontTouchMyCigars

GLASNOST said:


> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit. We dont ask you guys to give us several answers. Only ONE. You claim Israeli arabs are living in Apartheid and have no equality or rights. Give us ONE example how that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Birthright and Zionist lebensraum to deny it to Palestinians. Is that "only ONE example" or TWO?
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third biggest party at the Parlament is Arabic = Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see this as proof of equality? The Inkatha Party was made up of black South Africans even during Apartheid. During Apartheid rule, non-whites had their own public toilettes. They had their own place on city busses. They had their own entry into the post office. They had their own railway station fly-overs. All of them were forbidden to be used by whites. I know this because I tried to defy the law and I got into trouble over it, but according to you, that means the "Bantu" had equality, rights, and were not living under Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'.
> 
> Israel is living under an Apartheid system but you are much too young and too inexperienced to understand this subject.
Click to expand...


You keep avoiding and dodging. Why cant you just say how Israel is similar to the South african apartheid? But hey, Israeli Arabs share the same infastractures, same transportation system, same education system. same parlament, same everything. 

So I get why you are not really able to explain us about the 'Israeli apartheid'.


----------



## irosie91

rylah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the record---Surada is an islamo-nazi propagandist.
> My hubby is here----he was born a DHIMMI in a Shariah shit hole.   Feel free to ask questions
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit. We dont ask you guys to give us several answers. Only ONE. You claim Israeli arabs are living in Apartheid and have no equality or rights. Give us ONE example how that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Birthright and Zionist lebensraum to deny it to Palestinians. Is that "only ONE example" or TWO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither.
> First is a regular normalization policy,
> second is just an example of your compulsive double speak,
> considering the conflict is  essentially against exclusive Arab-Muslim domination,
> for a  small Jewish reservation in what is less than 1% of the land in the entire region.
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third biggest party at the Parlament is Arabic = Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see this as proof of equality? The Inkatha Party was made up of black South Africans even during Apartheid. During Apartheid rule, non-whites had their own public toilettes. They had their own place on city busses. They had their own entry into the post office. They had their own railway station fly-overs. All of them were forbidden to be used by whites. I know this because I tried to defy the law and I got into trouble over it, but according to you, that means the "Bantu" had equality, rights, and were not living under Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'.
> 
> Israel is living under an Apartheid system but you are much too young and too inexperienced to understand this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Using that logic -  you have to be hanged because Ted Bundy was a rapist.
> 
> So after 108 pages this is the best you can offer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were other people living on that slice of land for 2,000 years.. 90% of them descended from 1st century Jewish farmers.
> 
> Muslim Brotherhood was founded by Hassan al Banna in 1928 in Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like an average American is native to Milwaukee,
> because Elizabeth Warren is a Cherookee....
> 
> But let's assume for a moment this narrative,
> how does that serve your demand for exclusive
> Arab-Muslim domination over theentire Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because of European Zionism.. The Jews from Libya to Tunisa  to Morocco, Iran, Iraq and Syria were prosperous. The European refugees obviously needed sanctuary, but why crap all over the native people?
> 
> Warren has a native American ancestor.. so do I back six generations. What's your problem with Warren's family history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubbish, we've been over this already,
> Jews from those countries, living under Muslim yoke actually initiated Zionism.
> 
> So does that serve you demand for exclusive Arab-Muslim domination of the Middle East?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WRONG. Zionism was started by Theodor Herzl, a Jew in Austria in the 1870s. He decided that Jews needed a  Jewish homeland where they would be safe from persecution. Contrary to what the Arabs claim, Jews had been living on that land for years before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you read the Ottoman census of Palestine from 1878. There weren't many Jews in Palestine.. They were a tiny minority.. Muslims out numbered Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demographic history of Palestine (region) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ottoman period
> 
> In the late nineteenth century, prior to the rise of Zionism, Jews are thought to have comprised between 2% to 5% of the population of Palestine, although the precise population is not known.
> 
> According to Alexander Scholch, Palestine in 1850 had about 350,000 inhabitants, 30% of whom lived in 13 towns; roughly 85% were Muslims, 11% were Christians and 4% Jews.
> 
> The Ottoman census of 1878 indicated the following demographics for the three districts that best appr…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...and Native Americans are less than 2% in the US.
> 
> Doesn't really serve your argument for exclusive Muslim domination in the Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our treatment of native Americans is a dark, ugly chapter in our History 200 years ago.
> 
> Exclusive? Do you always think in extremes? Are they building any settlement housing for NON Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So? The more proof why two separate states is not the solution.
> 
> I'm not the one demanding exclusive domination over the ENTIRE Middle East,
> so who's the extreme here, me or you whining against existence of a tiny Jewish state?
> 
> Your kind even issue Fatwas preventing proper burial to your own,
> and give life sentence of forced labor, for anyone selling or renting a house to a Jew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yasser Arafat: "We want one Arab state from Morocco to Aden"
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arafat didn't speak for all Arabs. They don't want another caliphate. The last one was a real dud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for more information on the MUSLIM ethos re: THE GLORIOUS AGE OF THE CALIPHATES----talk to muslims.   For more information on the issue of DHIMMIA---speak to a real life Dhimmi----hubby is right here near me----he was born into that status in a very classical islamic shariah shit-hole.     Arafart remains a  "SHINING NAME"  in the islamic world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why was your husband a Dhimmi in Yemen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he is a jew and was a jew when he was born in that shariah shit-hole as was his mother who was orphaned and saved from the FILTH of the dhimmi orphan law---by a quick marriage and  ESCAPE-----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My grand-grandfather's father gave up 6 stores in Jaffa,as bakshish to the local Sheiks, to ransom an 8 year old Jewish girl who was be taken to some harem after her father passed.
> 
> Gave up everything he had,
> moved the entire family to Tveria after that.
Click to expand...


I had some cyber conversation with a muslimah who claimed that she is a lawyer-----she considered the dhimmi orphan law something PROVING THE LOVING 
COMPASSION OF ISLAM


----------



## rylah




----------



## fncceo

surada said:


> The "spy ship" was clearly a US ship .. flying the US flag



Obviously not *that *clearly.


----------



## TDontTouchMyCigars

rylah said:


>



Yes I am arabic. What do you mean I am not Native to Judeah?


----------



## TDontTouchMyCigars

fncceo said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "spy ship" was clearly a US ship .. flying the US flag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously not *that *clearly.
Click to expand...


NOOOO how can you say that during its war for survival Israel did not intentionally bombed a friendly ship knowing its not an enemy ship????" Those jews and thier 9/11"


----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah

TDontTouchMyCigars said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am arabic. What do you mean I am not Native to Judeah?
Click to expand...


Simply that Arabs, unlike Jews, as collective are not the indigenous civilization,
and cannot make any standing claim based on that.

Collectively - Arabs can only make claims based on what's called 'long standing presence'.
While international law essentially recognizes  the right of the Jewish nation,
to *re-constitute* their indigenous civilization.

But Jews can't claim native rights to Mecca, as neither can Arabs to Jerusalem.
Now notice, nowhere did I imply that collective rights change the
obligations of a state before an individual and vice versa.









						Israel’s Jewish Indigenous Land Rights: A Conversation with Nan Greer, Part 1 (Judean Rose)
					

The curriculum vitae of Nan Marie Greer, Ph.D. at eight pages long, is as long your arm (or more probably, your legs). It seems there’s nothing she can’t do, and she does it all extremely well. Currently, an adjunct lecturer at the University of Redlands in California, Greer teaches cultural and...




					246mag.com


----------



## GLASNOST

TDontTouchMyCigars said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit. We dont ask you guys to give us several answers. Only ONE. You claim Israeli arabs are living in Apartheid and have no equality or rights. Give us ONE example how that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Birthright and Zionist lebensraum to deny it to Palestinians. Is that "only ONE example" or TWO?
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third biggest party at the Parlament is Arabic = Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see this as proof of equality? The Inkatha Party was made up of black South Africans even during Apartheid. During Apartheid rule, non-whites had their own public toilettes. They had their own place on city busses. They had their own entry into the post office. They had their own railway station fly-overs. All of them were forbidden to be used by whites. I know this because I tried to defy the law and I got into trouble over it, but according to you, that means the "Bantu" had equality, rights, and were not living under Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'.
> 
> Israel is living under an Apartheid system but you are much too young and too inexperienced to understand this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep avoiding and dodging. Why cant you just say how Israel is similar to the South african apartheid? But hey, Israeli Arabs share the same infastractures, same transportation system, same education system. same parlament, same everything.
> 
> So I get why you are not really able to explain us about the 'Israeli apartheid'.
Click to expand...

You keep avoiding and dodging *my question.* Why cant you just say if you are a teenager or not? It requires only a simple _*"yes"*_ or *"no "* reply. 

As far as *your question* is concerned I see no reason to repeat my answer more than twice.


----------



## rylah

GLASNOST said:


> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit. We dont ask you guys to give us several answers. Only ONE. You claim Israeli arabs are living in Apartheid and have no equality or rights. Give us ONE example how that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Birthright and Zionist lebensraum to deny it to Palestinians. Is that "only ONE example" or TWO?
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third biggest party at the Parlament is Arabic = Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see this as proof of equality? The Inkatha Party was made up of black South Africans even during Apartheid. During Apartheid rule, non-whites had their own public toilettes. They had their own place on city busses. They had their own entry into the post office. They had their own railway station fly-overs. All of them were forbidden to be used by whites. I know this because I tried to defy the law and I got into trouble over it, but according to you, that means the "Bantu" had equality, rights, and were not living under Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'.
> 
> Israel is living under an Apartheid system but you are much too young and too inexperienced to understand this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep avoiding and dodging. Why cant you just say how Israel is similar to the South african apartheid? But hey, Israeli Arabs share the same infastractures, same transportation system, same education system. same parlament, same everything.
> 
> So I get why you are not really able to explain us about the 'Israeli apartheid'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep avoiding and dodging *my question.* Why cant you just say if you are a teenager or not? It requires only a simple _*"yes"*_ or *"no "* reply.
> 
> As far as *your question* is concerned I see no reason to repeat my answer more than twice.
Click to expand...


Your usual evasion when asked to back up your lies.

Not rare for Israel's enemies to be that pathetic.

It's like you're simply incapable of truth.


----------



## TDontTouchMyCigars

GLASNOST said:


> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit. We dont ask you guys to give us several answers. Only ONE. You claim Israeli arabs are living in Apartheid and have no equality or rights. Give us ONE example how that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Birthright and Zionist lebensraum to deny it to Palestinians. Is that "only ONE example" or TWO?
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third biggest party at the Parlament is Arabic = Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see this as proof of equality? The Inkatha Party was made up of black South Africans even during Apartheid. During Apartheid rule, non-whites had their own public toilettes. They had their own place on city busses. They had their own entry into the post office. They had their own railway station fly-overs. All of them were forbidden to be used by whites. I know this because I tried to defy the law and I got into trouble over it, but according to you, that means the "Bantu" had equality, rights, and were not living under Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'.
> 
> Israel is living under an Apartheid system but you are much too young and too inexperienced to understand this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep avoiding and dodging. Why cant you just say how Israel is similar to the South african apartheid? But hey, Israeli Arabs share the same infastractures, same transportation system, same education system. same parlament, same everything.
> 
> So I get why you are not really able to explain us about the 'Israeli apartheid'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep avoiding and dodging *my question.* Why cant you just say if you are a teenager or not? It requires only a simple _*"yes"*_ or *"no "* reply.
> 
> As far as *your question* is concerned I see no reason to repeat my answer more than twice.
Click to expand...


Again and again and again.. what makes you so uncapable of explaining how Israel is an apartheid state?

Your question is irelevant, but I will answer it if it will make you focus on answering to the relevant question. I am 18 years old.

Now, just focus and provide some backing to your words. "Apartheid state of Israel"..


rylah said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit. We dont ask you guys to give us several answers. Only ONE. You claim Israeli arabs are living in Apartheid and have no equality or rights. Give us ONE example how that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Birthright and Zionist lebensraum to deny it to Palestinians. Is that "only ONE example" or TWO?
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third biggest party at the Parlament is Arabic = Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see this as proof of equality? The Inkatha Party was made up of black South Africans even during Apartheid. During Apartheid rule, non-whites had their own public toilettes. They had their own place on city busses. They had their own entry into the post office. They had their own railway station fly-overs. All of them were forbidden to be used by whites. I know this because I tried to defy the law and I got into trouble over it, but according to you, that means the "Bantu" had equality, rights, and were not living under Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'.
> 
> Israel is living under an Apartheid system but you are much too young and too inexperienced to understand this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep avoiding and dodging. Why cant you just say how Israel is similar to the South african apartheid? But hey, Israeli Arabs share the same infastractures, same transportation system, same education system. same parlament, same everything.
> 
> So I get why you are not really able to explain us about the 'Israeli apartheid'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep avoiding and dodging *my question.* Why cant you just say if you are a teenager or not? It requires only a simple _*"yes"*_ or *"no "* reply.
> 
> As far as *your question* is concerned I see no reason to repeat my answer more than twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your usual evasion when asked to back up your lies.
> 
> Not rare for Israel's enemies to be that pathetic.
> 
> It's like you're simply incapable of truth.
Click to expand...


"NOOOO THE REAL QUESTION IS HOW OLD ARE YOU NOT HOW I AM GONNA BACK MY IGNORANCY AND LIES"

I feel sad for this Fellow


----------



## GLASNOST

TDontTouchMyCigars said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit. We dont ask you guys to give us several answers. Only ONE. You claim Israeli arabs are living in Apartheid and have no equality or rights. Give us ONE example how that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Birthright and Zionist lebensraum to deny it to Palestinians. Is that "only ONE example" or TWO?
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third biggest party at the Parlament is Arabic = Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see this as proof of equality? The Inkatha Party was made up of black South Africans even during Apartheid. During Apartheid rule, non-whites had their own public toilettes. They had their own place on city busses. They had their own entry into the post office. They had their own railway station fly-overs. All of them were forbidden to be used by whites. I know this because I tried to defy the law and I got into trouble over it, but according to you, that means the "Bantu" had equality, rights, and were not living under Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'.
> 
> Israel is living under an Apartheid system but you are much too young and too inexperienced to understand this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep avoiding and dodging. Why cant you just say how Israel is similar to the South african apartheid? But hey, Israeli Arabs share the same infastractures, same transportation system, same education system. same parlament, same everything.
> 
> So I get why you are not really able to explain us about the 'Israeli apartheid'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep avoiding and dodging *my question.* Why cant you just say if you are a teenager or not? It requires only a simple _*"yes"*_ or *"no "* reply.
> 
> As far as *your question* is concerned I see no reason to repeat my answer more than twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again and again and again.. what makes you so uncapable of explaining how Israel is an apartheid state?
> 
> Your question is irelevant, but I will answer it if it will make you focus on answering to the relevant question. I am 18 years old.
> 
> Now, just focus and provide some backing to your words. "Apartheid state of Israel"..
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit. We dont ask you guys to give us several answers. Only ONE. You claim Israeli arabs are living in Apartheid and have no equality or rights. Give us ONE example how that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Birthright and Zionist lebensraum to deny it to Palestinians. Is that "only ONE example" or TWO?
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third biggest party at the Parlament is Arabic = Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see this as proof of equality? The Inkatha Party was made up of black South Africans even during Apartheid. During Apartheid rule, non-whites had their own public toilettes. They had their own place on city busses. They had their own entry into the post office. They had their own railway station fly-overs. All of them were forbidden to be used by whites. I know this because I tried to defy the law and I got into trouble over it, but according to you, that means the "Bantu" had equality, rights, and were not living under Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'.
> 
> Israel is living under an Apartheid system but you are much too young and too inexperienced to understand this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep avoiding and dodging. Why cant you just say how Israel is similar to the South african apartheid? But hey, Israeli Arabs share the same infastractures, same transportation system, same education system. same parlament, same everything.
> 
> So I get why you are not really able to explain us about the 'Israeli apartheid'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep avoiding and dodging *my question.* Why cant you just say if you are a teenager or not? It requires only a simple _*"yes"*_ or *"no "* reply.
> 
> As far as *your question* is concerned I see no reason to repeat my answer more than twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your usual evasion when asked to back up your lies.
> 
> Not rare for Israel's enemies to be that pathetic.
> 
> It's like you're simply incapable of truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "NOOOO THE REAL QUESTION IS HOW OLD ARE YOU NOT HOW I AM GONNA BACK MY IGNORANCY AND LIES"
> 
> I feel sad for this Fellow
Click to expand...

18 is much too young to know anything about life and the world but it is most certainly old enough to be able to read. I will not repeat my answer to your question. You can scroll back and read it.


----------



## irosie91

GLASNOST said:


> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit. We dont ask you guys to give us several answers. Only ONE. You claim Israeli arabs are living in Apartheid and have no equality or rights. Give us ONE example how that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Birthright and Zionist lebensraum to deny it to Palestinians. Is that "only ONE example" or TWO?
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third biggest party at the Parlament is Arabic = Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see this as proof of equality? The Inkatha Party was made up of black South Africans even during Apartheid. During Apartheid rule, non-whites had their own public toilettes. They had their own place on city busses. They had their own entry into the post office. They had their own railway station fly-overs. All of them were forbidden to be used by whites. I know this because I tried to defy the law and I got into trouble over it, but according to you, that means the "Bantu" had equality, rights, and were not living under Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'.
> 
> Israel is living under an Apartheid system but you are much too young and too inexperienced to understand this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep avoiding and dodging. Why cant you just say how Israel is similar to the South african apartheid? But hey, Israeli Arabs share the same infastractures, same transportation system, same education system. same parlament, same everything.
> 
> So I get why you are not really able to explain us about the 'Israeli apartheid'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep avoiding and dodging *my question.* Why cant you just say if you are a teenager or not? It requires only a simple _*"yes"*_ or *"no "* reply.
> 
> As far as *your question* is concerned I see no reason to repeat my answer more than twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again and again and again.. what makes you so uncapable of explaining how Israel is an apartheid state?
> 
> Your question is irelevant, but I will answer it if it will make you focus on answering to the relevant question. I am 18 years old.
> 
> Now, just focus and provide some backing to your words. "Apartheid state of Israel"..
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit. We dont ask you guys to give us several answers. Only ONE. You claim Israeli arabs are living in Apartheid and have no equality or rights. Give us ONE example how that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Birthright and Zionist lebensraum to deny it to Palestinians. Is that "only ONE example" or TWO?
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third biggest party at the Parlament is Arabic = Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see this as proof of equality? The Inkatha Party was made up of black South Africans even during Apartheid. During Apartheid rule, non-whites had their own public toilettes. They had their own place on city busses. They had their own entry into the post office. They had their own railway station fly-overs. All of them were forbidden to be used by whites. I know this because I tried to defy the law and I got into trouble over it, but according to you, that means the "Bantu" had equality, rights, and were not living under Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'.
> 
> Israel is living under an Apartheid system but you are much too young and too inexperienced to understand this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep avoiding and dodging. Why cant you just say how Israel is similar to the South african apartheid? But hey, Israeli Arabs share the same infastractures, same transportation system, same education system. same parlament, same everything.
> 
> So I get why you are not really able to explain us about the 'Israeli apartheid'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep avoiding and dodging *my question.* Why cant you just say if you are a teenager or not? It requires only a simple _*"yes"*_ or *"no "* reply.
> 
> As far as *your question* is concerned I see no reason to repeat my answer more than twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your usual evasion when asked to back up your lies.
> 
> Not rare for Israel's enemies to be that pathetic.
> 
> It's like you're simply incapable of truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "NOOOO THE REAL QUESTION IS HOW OLD ARE YOU NOT HOW I AM GONNA BACK MY IGNORANCY AND LIES"
> 
> I feel sad for this Fellow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 18 is much too young to know anything about life and the world but it is most certainly old enough to be able to read. I will not repeat my answer to your question. You can scroll back and read it.
Click to expand...


I can't find it-----what is your answer?


----------



## Quasar44

TDontTouchMyCigars said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit. We dont ask you guys to give us several answers. Only ONE. You claim Israeli arabs are living in Apartheid and have no equality or rights. Give us ONE example how that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Birthright and Zionist lebensraum to deny it to Palestinians. Is that "only ONE example" or TWO?
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third biggest party at the Parlament is Arabic = Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see this as proof of equality? The Inkatha Party was made up of black South Africans even during Apartheid. During Apartheid rule, non-whites had their own public toilettes. They had their own place on city busses. They had their own entry into the post office. They had their own railway station fly-overs. All of them were forbidden to be used by whites. I know this because I tried to defy the law and I got into trouble over it, but according to you, that means the "Bantu" had equality, rights, and were not living under Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'.
> 
> Israel is living under an Apartheid system but you are much too young and too inexperienced to understand this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep avoiding and dodging. Why cant you just say how Israel is similar to the South african apartheid? But hey, Israeli Arabs share the same infastractures, same transportation system, same education system. same parlament, same everything.
> 
> So I get why you are not really able to explain us about the 'Israeli apartheid'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep avoiding and dodging *my question.* Why cant you just say if you are a teenager or not? It requires only a simple _*"yes"*_ or *"no "* reply.
> 
> As far as *your question* is concerned I see no reason to repeat my answer more than twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again and again and again.. what makes you so uncapable of explaining how Israel is an apartheid state?
> 
> Your question is irelevant, but I will answer it if it will make you focus on answering to the relevant question. I am 18 years old.
> 
> Now, just focus and provide some backing to your words. "Apartheid state of Israel"..
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit. We dont ask you guys to give us several answers. Only ONE. You claim Israeli arabs are living in Apartheid and have no equality or rights. Give us ONE example how that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Birthright and Zionist lebensraum to deny it to Palestinians. Is that "only ONE example" or TWO?
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third biggest party at the Parlament is Arabic = Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see this as proof of equality? The Inkatha Party was made up of black South Africans even during Apartheid. During Apartheid rule, non-whites had their own public toilettes. They had their own place on city busses. They had their own entry into the post office. They had their own railway station fly-overs. All of them were forbidden to be used by whites. I know this because I tried to defy the law and I got into trouble over it, but according to you, that means the "Bantu" had equality, rights, and were not living under Apartheid. Your logic is just 'amazing'.
> 
> Israel is living under an Apartheid system but you are much too young and too inexperienced to understand this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep avoiding and dodging. Why cant you just say how Israel is similar to the South african apartheid? But hey, Israeli Arabs share the same infastractures, same transportation system, same education system. same parlament, same everything.
> 
> So I get why you are not really able to explain us about the 'Israeli apartheid'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep avoiding and dodging *my question.* Why cant you just say if you are a teenager or not? It requires only a simple _*"yes"*_ or *"no "* reply.
> 
> As far as *your question* is concerned I see no reason to repeat my answer more than twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your usual evasion when asked to back up your lies.
> 
> Not rare for Israel's enemies to be that pathetic.
> 
> It's like you're simply incapable of truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "NOOOO THE REAL QUESTION IS HOW OLD ARE YOU NOT HOW I AM GONNA BACK MY IGNORANCY AND LIES"
> 
> I feel sad for this Fellow
Click to expand...

 Xiden the terrorist chief is funding hundreds of millions to Hamas


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> It's already been done. It's your geography that sucks.


Israel punches far above its geographical weight:





Changing American Public Attitudes On Israel/Palestine: Does It Matter For Politics? - Project on Middle East Political Science


----------



## georgephillip

daveman said:


> And to you, this is worse than somebody strapping explosives to their own child to kill others.


While you support Americans who send their children half way around the world to kill, maim, and displace millions of innocent civilians, which makes you a brainwashed fool, at best.




If the Jews of Israel were not stealing land and water of non-Jews in Palestine, there would be no need of suicide bombers.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> If the Jews of Israel were not stealing land and water of non-Jews in Palestine,



Why do you feel non-Jews had any land?


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> That’s all you have, name calling, because you know it’s a no go zone.







South Africa GDP per Capita, 1957 – 2021 | CEIC Data


----------



## georgephillip

Taz said:


> Arabs don’t even have a stock market worth anything. Just camel shit.







Intellectual History of the Islamicate World


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs don’t even have a stock market worth anything. Just camel shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intellectual History of the Islamicate World
Click to expand...


*Intellectual History of the Islamicate World*


Keyword......history.


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> Get that man out of my face.


Support your local war criminal


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's already been done. It's your geography that sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel punches far above its geographical weight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changing American Public Attitudes On Israel/Palestine: Does It Matter For Politics? - Project on Middle East Political Science
Click to expand...

Thing is ... if Israel's goals were righteous ones then they deserve to have some influence - considering past pogroms etc. But that's not the case, is it. No. The truth of the matter is that a racist/nazi nation such as Israel is manipulating (or co-conspiring) with the arguably most powerful resourced nation whose own system is corrupt. The offspring of that liaison is obvious: perpetual war and suffering. Take a look around, the proof is in the pudding.


----------



## irosie91

GLASNOST said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's already been done. It's your geography that sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel punches far above its geographical weight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changing American Public Attitudes On Israel/Palestine: Does It Matter For Politics? - Project on Middle East Political Science
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thing is ... if Israel's goals were righteous ones then they deserve to have some influence - considering past pogroms etc. But that's not the case, is it. No. The truth of the matter is that a racist/nazi nation such as Israel is manipulating (or co-conspiring) with the arguably most powerful resourced nation whose own system is corrupt. The offspring of that liaison is obvious: perpetual war and suffering. Take a look around, the proof is in the pudding.
Click to expand...


I am fascinated----which is the  "most powerful resourced nation whose own system is corrupt"?  
While on the subject----perhaps you have some ideas 
as to which nation(s)  are not  "corrupt" and "deserve 
to have some influence"


----------



## GLASNOST

irosie91 said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's already been done. It's your geography that sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel punches far above its geographical weight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changing American Public Attitudes On Israel/Palestine: Does It Matter For Politics? - Project on Middle East Political Science
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thing is ... if Israel's goals were righteous ones then they deserve to have some influence - considering past pogroms etc. But that's not the case, is it. No. The truth of the matter is that a racist/nazi nation such as Israel is manipulating (or co-conspiring) with the arguably most powerful resourced nation whose own system is corrupt. The offspring of that liaison is obvious: perpetual war and suffering. Take a look around, the proof is in the pudding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am fascinated----which is the  "most powerful resourced nation whose own system is corrupt"?
> While on the subject----perhaps you have some ideas
> as to which nation(s)  are not  "corrupt" and "deserve
> to have some influence"
Click to expand...

You have dropped yourself into the middle of a labyrinth and now you can't find the way through ......... or back out again. It would better if you take baby steps and do your best to understand each one before you try to solve the puzzle.


----------



## irosie91

GLASNOST said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's already been done. It's your geography that sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel punches far above its geographical weight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changing American Public Attitudes On Israel/Palestine: Does It Matter For Politics? - Project on Middle East Political Science
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thing is ... if Israel's goals were righteous ones then they deserve to have some influence - considering past pogroms etc. But that's not the case, is it. No. The truth of the matter is that a racist/nazi nation such as Israel is manipulating (or co-conspiring) with the arguably most powerful resourced nation whose own system is corrupt. The offspring of that liaison is obvious: perpetual war and suffering. Take a look around, the proof is in the pudding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am fascinated----which is the  "most powerful resourced nation whose own system is corrupt"?
> While on the subject----perhaps you have some ideas
> as to which nation(s)  are not  "corrupt" and "deserve
> to have some influence"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have dropped yourself into the middle of a labyrinth and now you can't find the way through ......... or back out again. It would better if you take baby steps and do your best to understand each one before you try to solve the puzzle.
Click to expand...


for those who are 'puzzled'-----the classical explanation for the trouble that the  "CHILDREN OF ISRAEL"   (ie 
THE CHOSEN) have experienced is-------bad  CHOICE of location


----------



## GLASNOST

irosie91 said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have dropped yourself into the middle of a labyrinth and now you can't find the way through ......... or back out again. It would better if you take baby steps and do your best to understand each one before you try to solve the puzzle.
> 
> 
> 
> for those who are 'puzzled'-----the classical explanation for the trouble that the  "CHILDREN OF ISRAEL"   (ie
> THE CHOSEN) have experienced is-------bad  CHOICE of location
Click to expand...

"Bad choice of location"? What other location ought they have chosen? Uganda was on the table but that was rejected (by whom I know not). The US (New York of course) was probably considered but that didn't seem the wisest place for the Jews to place ALL OF THEIR EGGS. The Jews are originally from the Middle East so why not there? You do realize that we are not discussing whether or not Jews should be in the Middle East.


----------



## surada

GLASNOST said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have dropped yourself into the middle of a labyrinth and now you can't find the way through ......... or back out again. It would better if you take baby steps and do your best to understand each one before you try to solve the puzzle.
> 
> 
> 
> for those who are 'puzzled'-----the classical explanation for the trouble that the  "CHILDREN OF ISRAEL"   (ie
> THE CHOSEN) have experienced is-------bad  CHOICE of location
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Bad choice of location"? What other location ought they have chosen? Uganda was on the table but that was rejected (by whom I know not). The US (New York of course) was probably considered but that didn't seem the wisest place for the Jews to place ALL OF THEIR EGGS. The Jews are originally from the Middle East so why not there? You do realize that we are not discussing whether or not Jews should be in the Middle East.
Click to expand...


Wherever the Jews had gone other people already lived there.. ..Even Madagascar.


----------



## irosie91

surada said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have dropped yourself into the middle of a labyrinth and now you can't find the way through ......... or back out again. It would better if you take baby steps and do your best to understand each one before you try to solve the puzzle.
> 
> 
> 
> for those who are 'puzzled'-----the classical explanation for the trouble that the  "CHILDREN OF ISRAEL"   (ie
> THE CHOSEN) have experienced is-------bad  CHOICE of location
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Bad choice of location"? What other location ought they have chosen? Uganda was on the table but that was rejected (by whom I know not). The US (New York of course) was probably considered but that didn't seem the wisest place for the Jews to place ALL OF THEIR EGGS. The Jews are originally from the Middle East so why not there? You do realize that we are not discussing whether or not Jews should be in the Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wherever the Jews had gone other people already lived there.. ..Even Madagascar.
Click to expand...


HOW UNIQUE------people had already been there---some time in the prior 2 million years-----and NOT ONLY THAT-----muslims already OWN THE MOON


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s all you have, name calling, because you know it’s a no go zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa GDP per Capita, 1957 – 2021 | CEIC Data
Click to expand...

Your chart says that when the Whites were in control, the economy was much better, even for Africa. And when the chimps took over, it plummeted. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Taz

georgephillip said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs don’t even have a stock market worth anything. Just camel shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intellectual History of the Islamicate World
Click to expand...

It's a one page book.


----------



## GLASNOST

surada said:


> Wherever the Jews had gone other people already lived there.. ...


That's true. Anyway, the Jews didn't drop out of the sky or come drifting into the Middle East from somewhere else so before they "chose/were chosen" Jews didn't even exist amongst the population. Jews are converts, each and every one of them, just the same as Christians, Moslems, etc.


----------



## rylah

GLASNOST said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the Jews had gone other people already lived there.. ...
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Anyway, the Jews didn't drop out of the sky or come drifting into the Middle East from somewhere else so before they "chose/were chosen" Jews didn't even exist amongst the population. Jews are converts, each and every one of them, just the same as Christians, Moslems, etc.
Click to expand...


Really, wanna explain how that is logically even possible,
and at what point in history did all the original Jews supposedly die out?

I just can't believe that an intellectually rich civilization as Russia,
is exemplified by such morons and balabols.

Nu shoin.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Palestinian Talks, lectures, & interviews.
SUBTOPIC: Cultural Intellect → including Scientific and Technical Understanding
⁜→ "rylah," et al,

*BLUF*: Do you really expect an intelligent answer?



			
				rylah said:
			
		

> Really, wanna explain how that is logically even possible,
> and at what point in history did all the original Jews supposedly die out?
> 
> I just can't believe that an intellectually rich civilization as Russia,
> is exemplified by such morons and balabols.
> 
> Nu shoin.



*(COMMENT)*

I would not waste my time on asking "P F Tinmore" for anything that requires an assessment of a cultures capacity for logical or critical thinking.  I am not at all sure he knows how to assess any population concerning their intellectual prowess. 

All  entities such as the Russian Federation _(even the old Soviet Union),_ which is one of the most advanced cultures in humanity, has its share of the various intellectual levels.   Even the best of the assessment tools are not all encompassing.  One of the most difficult areas for psychological limitations of intelligence theory to measure in some meaningful way are found in the soft sciences and art expression.  

There will always be anecdotal examples of population pockets that contain more than the standard distribution of people with extraordinary high mental or physical capabilities; or the opposite.

Just My Thought,




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## TDontTouchMyCigars

GLASNOST said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the Jews had gone other people already lived there.. ...
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Anyway, the Jews didn't drop out of the sky or come drifting into the Middle East from somewhere else so before they "chose/were chosen" Jews didn't even exist amongst the population. Jews are converts, each and every one of them, just the same as Christians, Moslems, etc.
Click to expand...


If all Jews are converts, it is such a magic that Every big Jewish group [ Ashkenazis, Sepharadic, Mizrahi ] shares close dna relations with others, despite the great geographic distance. 

אשכנזים, ספרדים, מזרחים, אחים!


----------



## surada

TDontTouchMyCigars said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the Jews had gone other people already lived there.. ...
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Anyway, the Jews didn't drop out of the sky or come drifting into the Middle East from somewhere else so before they "chose/were chosen" Jews didn't even exist amongst the population. Jews are converts, each and every one of them, just the same as Christians, Moslems, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If all Jews are converts, it is such a magic that Every big Jewish group [ Ashkenazis, Sepharadic, Mizrahi ] shares close dna relations with others, despite the great geographic distance.
> 
> אשכנזים, ספרדים, מזרחים, אחים!
Click to expand...


90%of Palestinians also share close DNA especially with the Sephardic and Mizrahi Jews.


----------



## TDontTouchMyCigars

surada said:


> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the Jews had gone other people already lived there.. ...
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Anyway, the Jews didn't drop out of the sky or come drifting into the Middle East from somewhere else so before they "chose/were chosen" Jews didn't even exist amongst the population. Jews are converts, each and every one of them, just the same as Christians, Moslems, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If all Jews are converts, it is such a magic that Every big Jewish group [ Ashkenazis, Sepharadic, Mizrahi ] shares close dna relations with others, despite the great geographic distance.
> 
> אשכנזים, ספרדים, מזרחים, אחים!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 90%of Palestinians also share close DNA especially with the Sephardic and Mizrahi Jews.
Click to expand...


So are the Lebanese and Syrians. What then? Does anyone deny Jews and Arabs are cousins? It is the Bible which says it. But Jews dont settle in their land, they should not steal ours


----------



## surada

TDontTouchMyCigars said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the Jews had gone other people already lived there.. ...
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Anyway, the Jews didn't drop out of the sky or come drifting into the Middle East from somewhere else so before they "chose/were chosen" Jews didn't even exist amongst the population. Jews are converts, each and every one of them, just the same as Christians, Moslems, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If all Jews are converts, it is such a magic that Every big Jewish group [ Ashkenazis, Sepharadic, Mizrahi ] shares close dna relations with others, despite the great geographic distance.
> 
> אשכנזים, ספרדים, מזרחים, אחים!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 90%of Palestinians also share close DNA especially with the Sephardic and Mizrahi Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are the Lebanese and Syrians. What then? Does anyone deny Jews and Arabs are cousins? It is the Bible which says it. But Jews dont settle in their land, they should not steal ours
Click to expand...


Moses and Abraham had Arab wives. Sargon 2 settled 4 Arab tribes in Samaria circa 700 BC. There were Arabs in Jerusalem when they returned from the Babylonian exile. They've been there a long, long time.. and Jews lived all over the Arab world by choice until European Zionism. Do you really think its a good idea to force people from their ancestral homes?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Palestinian Talks, lectures, & interviews.
SUBTOPIC: Historical Value
⁜→ "surada, GLASNOST, "DontTouchMyCigars," et al,

*BLUF*:  This is all great history.  But if America looks back about 400 year _(not the two millennium + you all are talking about)_, the American Indian tribes that essentially sovereign over the land don't really place a part in the Manifest Destiny that swept form the Atlantic to the Pacific.



surada said:


> Wherever the Jews had gone other people already lived there.. ...





GLASNOST said:


> That's true. Anyway, the Jews didn't drop out of the sky or come drifting into the Middle East from somewhere else so before they "chose/were chosen" Jews didn't even exist amongst the population. Jews are converts, each and every one of them, just the same as Christians, Moslems, etc.





DontTouchMyCigars said:


> If all Jews are converts, it is such a magic that Every big Jewish group [ Ashkenazis, Sepharadic, Mizrahi ] shares close dna relations with others, despite the great geographic distance.
> אשכנזים, ספרדים, מזרחים, אחים!





surada said:


> 90%of Palestinians also share close DNA especially with the Sephardic and Mizrahi Jews.





TDontTouchMyCigars said:


> So are the Lebanese and Syrians. What then? Does anyone deny Jews and Arabs are cousins? It is the Bible which says it. But Jews dont settle in their land, they should not steal ours





surada said:


> Moses and Abraham had Arab wives. Sargon 2 settled 4 Arab tribes in Samaria circa 700 BC. There were Arabs in Jerusalem when they returned from the Babylonian exile. They've been there a long, long time.. and Jews lived all over the Arab world by choice until European Zionism. Do you really think its a good idea to force people from their ancestral homes?


*(COMMENT)*

This is all great history, but its value is limited - very very limited, in the connection with who settled where and who is indigenous.  At some point in time, after two - possibly three, generations of family births in an area, they become indigenous, whether or not the original tribes survive or not.

The history only makes a difference to the well establish power making the decisions of the day.  By 44BC Caesar controlled the entirety of the eastern half of the Mediterranean Area, from Spain, Gaul, Germany, past of Asia Minor, Syria including Palestine, Egypt, and beyond.  But that does not mean that the Roman have any valid argument to claim any of that territory.  And another 300 years before Caesar, it was the Macedonian Alexander the Great that conquered even more territory than Caesar.  It is history.  But if you want to argue history, that is fine.  If you are looking for something that can be meaningfully applied today, you have to look at today.

I have to chuckle every time President Mahmoud Abbas holds up that historical map sequence of how they (Arab Palestinians) lost their territory.  The Arab Palestinians (I should say the PLO) never established sovereign or the ability to stand alone, at any time in recent history.  I don't think they have yet established sovereignty anywhere.  Those opportunities were rejected.

_*Just My Thought,*_
*




Most Respectfully,*
_*R*_


----------



## Dogmaphobe

TDontTouchMyCigars said:


> If all Jews are converts, it is such a magic that Every big Jewish group [ Ashkenazis, Sepharadic, Mizrahi ] shares close dna relations with others, despite the great geographic distance.
> 
> אשכנזים, ספרדים, מזרחים, אחים!




It claims Jews are converts despite the fact that The Judaism is the only Abrahamic religion that does NOT proselytize.   

Common sense would tell a person that if Jews sought converts, it would be the world's largest religion by far, now, since Jews were around for 2000 years before the murdering rapist pedophile it follows invented Islam. It has no common sense, however, because it is on its Jihad


----------



## GLASNOST

TDontTouchMyCigars said:


> If all Jews are converts, it is such a magic that Every big Jewish group [ Ashkenazis, Sepharadic, Mizrahi ] shares close dna relations with others, despite the great geographic distance.


You are really confused!

All Jews are converts because g_d didn't create Jews. The whole point of being _"chosen"_ proves even to you that Jews did not exist *"in the beginning"* so those who *"became"* Jews were converts. Duh! 


You also do not understand the difference between DNA and religion. There is no such thing as _"Jewish DNA"_. Furthermore, does Dr. Tim Whatley have _"Jewish DNA"_? No. Duh!


----------



## Dogmaphobe

GLASNOST said:


> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> If all Jews are converts, it is such a magic that Every big Jewish group [ Ashkenazis, Sepharadic, Mizrahi ] shares close dna relations with others, despite the great geographic distance.
> 
> 
> 
> You are really confused!
> 
> All Jews are converts because g_d didn't create Jews. The whole point of being _"chosen"_ proves even to you that Jews did not exist *"in the beginning"* so those who *"became"* Jews were converts. Duh!
> 
> 
> You also do not understand the difference between DNA and religion. There is no such thing as _"Jewish DNA"_. Furthermore, does Dr. Tim Whatley have _"Jewish DNA"_? No. Duh!
Click to expand...

Have you ever considered sanity as an alternative to whatever the fuck you are?


----------



## Indeependent

surada said:


> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the Jews had gone other people already lived there.. ...
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Anyway, the Jews didn't drop out of the sky or come drifting into the Middle East from somewhere else so before they "chose/were chosen" Jews didn't even exist amongst the population. Jews are converts, each and every one of them, just the same as Christians, Moslems, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If all Jews are converts, it is such a magic that Every big Jewish group [ Ashkenazis, Sepharadic, Mizrahi ] shares close dna relations with others, despite the great geographic distance.
> 
> אשכנזים, ספרדים, מזרחים, אחים!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 90%of Palestinians also share close DNA especially with the Sephardic and Mizrahi Jews.
Click to expand...

The Arabs raped Jewish women during their raids just like the Cossacks.


----------



## Indeependent

GLASNOST said:


> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> If all Jews are converts, it is such a magic that Every big Jewish group [ Ashkenazis, Sepharadic, Mizrahi ] shares close dna relations with others, despite the great geographic distance.
> 
> 
> 
> You are really confused!
> 
> All Jews are converts because g_d didn't create Jews. The whole point of being _"chosen"_ proves even to you that Jews did not exist *"in the beginning"* so those who *"became"* Jews were converts. Duh!
> 
> 
> You also do not understand the difference between DNA and religion. There is no such thing as _"Jewish DNA"_. Furthermore, does Dr. Tim Whatley have _"Jewish DNA"_? No. Duh!
Click to expand...

Converted at Mount Sinai.


----------



## GLASNOST

TDontTouchMyCigars said:


> If all Jews are converts, it is such a magic that Every big Jewish group [ *Ashkenazis,* *Sepharadic*, *Mizrahi* ] shares close dna relations with others, despite the great geographic distance.


I will tell you.


surada said:


> 90%of *Palestinians *also share close DNA especially with the *Sephardic *and *Mizrahi* Jews.


Correct.


TDontTouchMyCigars said:


> So are the *Lebanese* and *Syrians*. What then? Does anyone deny Jews and Arabs are cousins? It is the Bible which says it. But Jews dont settle in *their land*, they should not steal *ours*


Do you have ANY IDEA how consistently you contradict yourself? If they all *"share close DNA"* and you agree with that - even boasting _"Ashkenazis, Sepharadic, Mizrahi  shares close dna relations" _-  then what do you mean by *"yours"* and *"theirs"*?


----------



## GLASNOST

Indeependent said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... All Jews are converts because g_d didn't create Jews. The whole point of being _"chosen"_ proves even to you that Jews did not exist *"in the beginning"* so those who *"became"* Jews were converts. Duh! ..............................
> 
> 
> 
> Converted at Mount Sinai.
Click to expand...

EXACTLY.  


Indeependent said:


> The Arabs raped Jewish women during their raids ....


That would explain the small percentage of Jews who are not favourably endowed in physical appearances.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Indeependent said:


> The Arabs raped Jewish women during their raids just like the Cossacks.




 Based upon  its support for female genital mutilation, it's support for the notion that women are mere chattel and its utter hatred of Jews, I cannot imagine it sees that as anything problematical at all.


----------



## surada

Indeependent said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the Jews had gone other people already lived there.. ...
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Anyway, the Jews didn't drop out of the sky or come drifting into the Middle East from somewhere else so before they "chose/were chosen" Jews didn't even exist amongst the population. Jews are converts, each and every one of them, just the same as Christians, Moslems, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If all Jews are converts, it is such a magic that Every big Jewish group [ Ashkenazis, Sepharadic, Mizrahi ] shares close dna relations with others, despite the great geographic distance.
> 
> אשכנזים, ספרדים, מזרחים, אחים!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 90%of Palestinians also share close DNA especially with the Sephardic and Mizrahi Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arabs raped Jewish women during their raids just like the Cossacks.
Click to expand...


Whch raids?


----------



## TDontTouchMyCigars

GLASNOST said:


> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> If all Jews are converts, it is such a magic that Every big Jewish group [ *Ashkenazis,* *Sepharadic*, *Mizrahi* ] shares close dna relations with others, despite the great geographic distance.
> 
> 
> 
> I will tell you.
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 90%of *Palestinians *also share close DNA especially with the *Sephardic *and *Mizrahi* Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct.
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are the *Lebanese* and *Syrians*. What then? Does anyone deny Jews and Arabs are cousins? It is the Bible which says it. But Jews dont settle in *their land*, they should not steal *ours*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have ANY IDEA how consistently you contradict yourself? If they all *"share close DNA"* and you agree with that - even boasting _"Ashkenazis, Sepharadic, Mizrahi  shares close dna relations" _-  then what do you mean by *"yours"* and *"theirs"*?
Click to expand...


You really play so hard to look so dumb? 

Jews are one group, which was divided into several locations after the destruction of Judeah. Each group kept itself and stick to marrying Jews, with the exception of marrying converts. Thats why we are close with each other, as our ancestors are the same. 

The rest of Semetic populations - are close to us Jews. Does it mean they are Jewish? No. Does it mean we are Arabs? No. But our far ancestor is the same. Shem. 

Jews belong to Judeah, Arabs belong to Arabia. We are cousins, neighbors, not brothers or roomates


----------



## TDontTouchMyCigars

surada said:


> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the Jews had gone other people already lived there.. ...
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Anyway, the Jews didn't drop out of the sky or come drifting into the Middle East from somewhere else so before they "chose/were chosen" Jews didn't even exist amongst the population. Jews are converts, each and every one of them, just the same as Christians, Moslems, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If all Jews are converts, it is such a magic that Every big Jewish group [ Ashkenazis, Sepharadic, Mizrahi ] shares close dna relations with others, despite the great geographic distance.
> 
> אשכנזים, ספרדים, מזרחים, אחים!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 90%of Palestinians also share close DNA especially with the Sephardic and Mizrahi Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are the Lebanese and Syrians. What then? Does anyone deny Jews and Arabs are cousins? It is the Bible which says it. But Jews dont settle in their land, they should not steal ours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moses and Abraham had Arab wives. Sargon 2 settled 4 Arab tribes in Samaria circa 700 BC. There were Arabs in Jerusalem when they returned from the Babylonian exile. They've been there a long, long time.. and Jews lived all over the Arab world by choice until European Zionism. Do you really think its a good idea to force people from their ancestral homes?
Click to expand...


Your stupidity is beyond my understanding. 


The Samartians are not 'Arabs'. They are Iraqis. Mesopotemians.


----------



## Indeependent

surada said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the Jews had gone other people already lived there.. ...
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Anyway, the Jews didn't drop out of the sky or come drifting into the Middle East from somewhere else so before they "chose/were chosen" Jews didn't even exist amongst the population. Jews are converts, each and every one of them, just the same as Christians, Moslems, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If all Jews are converts, it is such a magic that Every big Jewish group [ Ashkenazis, Sepharadic, Mizrahi ] shares close dna relations with others, despite the great geographic distance.
> 
> אשכנזים, ספרדים, מזרחים, אחים!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 90%of Palestinians also share close DNA especially with the Sephardic and Mizrahi Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arabs raped Jewish women during their raids just like the Cossacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whch raids?
Click to expand...

None...Muslims are historically peaceful savages.


----------



## GLASNOST

GLASNOST said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs raped Jewish women during their raids ....
> 
> 
> 
> That would explain the small percentage of Jews who are not favourably endowed in physical appearances.
Click to expand...




TDontTouchMyCigars said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> If all Jews are converts, it is such a magic that Every big Jewish group [ *Ashkenazis,* *Sepharadic*, *Mizrahi* ] shares close dna relations with others, despite the great geographic distance.
> 
> 
> 
> I will tell you.
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 90%of *Palestinians *also share close DNA especially with the *Sephardic *and *Mizrahi* Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct.
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are the *Lebanese* and *Syrians*. What then? Does anyone deny Jews and Arabs are cousins? It is the Bible which says it. But Jews dont settle in *their land*, they should not steal *ours*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have ANY IDEA how consistently you contradict yourself? If they all *"share close DNA"* and you agree with that - even boasting _"Ashkenazis, Sepharadic, Mizrahi  shares close dna relations" _-  then what do you mean by *"yours"* and *"theirs"*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really play so hard to look so dumb?
> 
> Jews are one group, which was divided into several locations after the destruction of Judeah. Each group kept itself and stick to marrying Jews, with the exception of marrying converts. Thats why we are close with each other, as our ancestors are the same.
> 
> The rest of Semetic populations - are close to us Jews. Does it mean they are Jewish? No. Does it mean we are Arabs? No. But our far ancestor is the same. Shem.
> 
> Jews belong to Judeah, Arabs belong to Arabia. We are cousins, neighbors, not brothers or roomates
Click to expand...

I've seen enough of your baby-talk. You are going on my "ignore list" - right now.


----------



## surada

TDontTouchMyCigars said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the Jews had gone other people already lived there.. ...
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Anyway, the Jews didn't drop out of the sky or come drifting into the Middle East from somewhere else so before they "chose/were chosen" Jews didn't even exist amongst the population. Jews are converts, each and every one of them, just the same as Christians, Moslems, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If all Jews are converts, it is such a magic that Every big Jewish group [ Ashkenazis, Sepharadic, Mizrahi ] shares close dna relations with others, despite the great geographic distance.
> 
> אשכנזים, ספרדים, מזרחים, אחים!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 90%of Palestinians also share close DNA especially with the Sephardic and Mizrahi Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are the Lebanese and Syrians. What then? Does anyone deny Jews and Arabs are cousins? It is the Bible which says it. But Jews dont settle in their land, they should not steal ours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moses and Abraham had Arab wives. Sargon 2 settled 4 Arab tribes in Samaria circa 700 BC. There were Arabs in Jerusalem when they returned from the Babylonian exile. They've been there a long, long time.. and Jews lived all over the Arab world by choice until European Zionism. Do you really think its a good idea to force people from their ancestral homes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your stupidity is beyond my understanding.
> 
> 
> The Samartians are not 'Arabs'. They are Iraqis. Mesopotemians.
Click to expand...


They were Arabs.

Exile, Assyrian | Encyclopedia.com

In this connection the Bible mentions exiles from Babylon, Cuthah, Avva, Hamath, and Sepharvaim (ii Kings 17:24), while an inscription of Sargon ii specifies members of four Arab tribes who were settled in "Omriland" (Bīt Ḫumri) in 716/5 b.c.e.





__





						Exile, Assyrian | Encyclopedia.com
					

EXILE, ASSYRIANThe mass deportation of population groups from conquered nations, as a measure to prevent these nations from rebelling, was introduced as a general policy by Tiglath-Pileser iii in the second half of the eighth century b.c.e. Although deportation by Assyrian kings is well attested...




					www.encyclopedia.com


----------



## TDontTouchMyCigars

surada said:


> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the Jews had gone other people already lived there.. ...
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Anyway, the Jews didn't drop out of the sky or come drifting into the Middle East from somewhere else so before they "chose/were chosen" Jews didn't even exist amongst the population. Jews are converts, each and every one of them, just the same as Christians, Moslems, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If all Jews are converts, it is such a magic that Every big Jewish group [ Ashkenazis, Sepharadic, Mizrahi ] shares close dna relations with others, despite the great geographic distance.
> 
> אשכנזים, ספרדים, מזרחים, אחים!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 90%of Palestinians also share close DNA especially with the Sephardic and Mizrahi Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are the Lebanese and Syrians. What then? Does anyone deny Jews and Arabs are cousins? It is the Bible which says it. But Jews dont settle in their land, they should not steal ours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moses and Abraham had Arab wives. Sargon 2 settled 4 Arab tribes in Samaria circa 700 BC. There were Arabs in Jerusalem when they returned from the Babylonian exile. They've been there a long, long time.. and Jews lived all over the Arab world by choice until European Zionism. Do you really think its a good idea to force people from their ancestral homes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your stupidity is beyond my understanding.
> 
> 
> The Samartians are not 'Arabs'. They are Iraqis. Mesopotemians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were Arabs.
> 
> Exile, Assyrian | Encyclopedia.com
> 
> In this connection the Bible mentions exiles from Babylon, Cuthah, Avva, Hamath, and Sepharvaim (ii Kings 17:24), while an inscription of Sargon ii specifies members of four Arab tribes who were settled in "Omriland" (Bīt Ḫumri) in 716/5 b.c.e.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exile, Assyrian | Encyclopedia.com
> 
> 
> EXILE, ASSYRIANThe mass deportation of population groups from conquered nations, as a measure to prevent these nations from rebelling, was introduced as a general policy by Tiglath-Pileser iii in the second half of the eighth century b.c.e. Although deportation by Assyrian kings is well attested...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.encyclopedia.com
Click to expand...


Iraqis, Mesopotemians, Assyrians.

NOT ARABS.


----------



## surada

Indeependent said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the Jews had gone other people already lived there.. ...
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Anyway, the Jews didn't drop out of the sky or come drifting into the Middle East from somewhere else so before they "chose/were chosen" Jews didn't even exist amongst the population. Jews are converts, each and every one of them, just the same as Christians, Moslems, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If all Jews are converts, it is such a magic that Every big Jewish group [ Ashkenazis, Sepharadic, Mizrahi ] shares close dna relations with others, despite the great geographic distance.
> 
> אשכנזים, ספרדים, מזרחים, אחים!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 90%of Palestinians also share close DNA especially with the Sephardic and Mizrahi Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arabs raped Jewish women during their raids just like the Cossacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whch raids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None...Muslims are historically peaceful savages.
Click to expand...


There were Arabs long before Islam. They migrated out of Arabia in waves to Mesopotamia and the Levant 10,000 years ago.


----------



## surada

TDontTouchMyCigars said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the Jews had gone other people already lived there.. ...
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Anyway, the Jews didn't drop out of the sky or come drifting into the Middle East from somewhere else so before they "chose/were chosen" Jews didn't even exist amongst the population. Jews are converts, each and every one of them, just the same as Christians, Moslems, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If all Jews are converts, it is such a magic that Every big Jewish group [ Ashkenazis, Sepharadic, Mizrahi ] shares close dna relations with others, despite the great geographic distance.
> 
> אשכנזים, ספרדים, מזרחים, אחים!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 90%of Palestinians also share close DNA especially with the Sephardic and Mizrahi Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are the Lebanese and Syrians. What then? Does anyone deny Jews and Arabs are cousins? It is the Bible which says it. But Jews dont settle in their land, they should not steal ours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moses and Abraham had Arab wives. Sargon 2 settled 4 Arab tribes in Samaria circa 700 BC. There were Arabs in Jerusalem when they returned from the Babylonian exile. They've been there a long, long time.. and Jews lived all over the Arab world by choice until European Zionism. Do you really think its a good idea to force people from their ancestral homes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your stupidity is beyond my understanding.
> 
> 
> The Samartians are not 'Arabs'. They are Iraqis. Mesopotemians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were Arabs.
> 
> Exile, Assyrian | Encyclopedia.com
> 
> In this connection the Bible mentions exiles from Babylon, Cuthah, Avva, Hamath, and Sepharvaim (ii Kings 17:24), while an inscription of Sargon ii specifies members of four Arab tribes who were settled in "Omriland" (Bīt Ḫumri) in 716/5 b.c.e.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exile, Assyrian | Encyclopedia.com
> 
> 
> EXILE, ASSYRIANThe mass deportation of population groups from conquered nations, as a measure to prevent these nations from rebelling, was introduced as a general policy by Tiglath-Pileser iii in the second half of the eighth century b.c.e. Although deportation by Assyrian kings is well attested...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.encyclopedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iraqis, Mesopotemians, Assyrians.
> 
> NOT F***ING ARABS.
Click to expand...


Those are Arabs.


----------



## TDontTouchMyCigars

surada said:


> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the Jews had gone other people already lived there.. ...
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Anyway, the Jews didn't drop out of the sky or come drifting into the Middle East from somewhere else so before they "chose/were chosen" Jews didn't even exist amongst the population. Jews are converts, each and every one of them, just the same as Christians, Moslems, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If all Jews are converts, it is such a magic that Every big Jewish group [ Ashkenazis, Sepharadic, Mizrahi ] shares close dna relations with others, despite the great geographic distance.
> 
> אשכנזים, ספרדים, מזרחים, אחים!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 90%of Palestinians also share close DNA especially with the Sephardic and Mizrahi Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are the Lebanese and Syrians. What then? Does anyone deny Jews and Arabs are cousins? It is the Bible which says it. But Jews dont settle in their land, they should not steal ours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moses and Abraham had Arab wives. Sargon 2 settled 4 Arab tribes in Samaria circa 700 BC. There were Arabs in Jerusalem when they returned from the Babylonian exile. They've been there a long, long time.. and Jews lived all over the Arab world by choice until European Zionism. Do you really think its a good idea to force people from their ancestral homes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your stupidity is beyond my understanding.
> 
> 
> The Samartians are not 'Arabs'. They are Iraqis. Mesopotemians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were Arabs.
> 
> Exile, Assyrian | Encyclopedia.com
> 
> In this connection the Bible mentions exiles from Babylon, Cuthah, Avva, Hamath, and Sepharvaim (ii Kings 17:24), while an inscription of Sargon ii specifies members of four Arab tribes who were settled in "Omriland" (Bīt Ḫumri) in 716/5 b.c.e.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exile, Assyrian | Encyclopedia.com
> 
> 
> EXILE, ASSYRIANThe mass deportation of population groups from conquered nations, as a measure to prevent these nations from rebelling, was introduced as a general policy by Tiglath-Pileser iii in the second half of the eighth century b.c.e. Although deportation by Assyrian kings is well attested...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.encyclopedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iraqis, Mesopotemians, Assyrians.
> 
> NOT F***ING ARABS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are Arabs.
Click to expand...


>Assyrians Aramic speaking

> modern day Syria and Iraq, which was conquered by the Arabs and Islam in 641'.


----------



## surada

TDontTouchMyCigars said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> If all Jews are converts, it is such a magic that Every big Jewish group [ *Ashkenazis,* *Sepharadic*, *Mizrahi* ] shares close dna relations with others, despite the great geographic distance.
> 
> 
> 
> I will tell you.
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 90%of *Palestinians *also share close DNA especially with the *Sephardic *and *Mizrahi* Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct.
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are the *Lebanese* and *Syrians*. What then? Does anyone deny Jews and Arabs are cousins? It is the Bible which says it. But Jews dont settle in *their land*, they should not steal *ours*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have ANY IDEA how consistently you contradict yourself? If they all *"share close DNA"* and you agree with that - even boasting _"Ashkenazis, Sepharadic, Mizrahi  shares close dna relations" _-  then what do you mean by *"yours"* and *"theirs"*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really play so hard to look so dumb?
> 
> Jews are one group, which was divided into several locations after the destruction of Judeah. Each group kept itself and stick to marrying Jews, with the exception of marrying converts. Thats why we are close with each other, as our ancestors are the same.
> 
> The rest of Semetic populations - are close to us Jews. Does it mean they are Jewish? No. Does it mean we are Arabs? No. But our far ancestor is the same. Shem.
> 
> Jews belong to Judeah, Arabs belong to Arabia. We are cousins, neighbors, not brothers or roomates
Click to expand...


All the Jewish patriarchs had foreign wives.. That why Ezra told them to dumptheir foreign wives and children after the Babylonian exile. Many would not causing the first Diaspora.


----------



## surada

TDontTouchMyCigars said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the Jews had gone other people already lived there.. ...
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Anyway, the Jews didn't drop out of the sky or come drifting into the Middle East from somewhere else so before they "chose/were chosen" Jews didn't even exist amongst the population. Jews are converts, each and every one of them, just the same as Christians, Moslems, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If all Jews are converts, it is such a magic that Every big Jewish group [ Ashkenazis, Sepharadic, Mizrahi ] shares close dna relations with others, despite the great geographic distance.
> 
> אשכנזים, ספרדים, מזרחים, אחים!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 90%of Palestinians also share close DNA especially with the Sephardic and Mizrahi Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are the Lebanese and Syrians. What then? Does anyone deny Jews and Arabs are cousins? It is the Bible which says it. But Jews dont settle in their land, they should not steal ours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moses and Abraham had Arab wives. Sargon 2 settled 4 Arab tribes in Samaria circa 700 BC. There were Arabs in Jerusalem when they returned from the Babylonian exile. They've been there a long, long time.. and Jews lived all over the Arab world by choice until European Zionism. Do you really think its a good idea to force people from their ancestral homes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your stupidity is beyond my understanding.
> 
> 
> The Samartians are not 'Arabs'. They are Iraqis. Mesopotemians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were Arabs.
> 
> Exile, Assyrian | Encyclopedia.com
> 
> In this connection the Bible mentions exiles from Babylon, Cuthah, Avva, Hamath, and Sepharvaim (ii Kings 17:24), while an inscription of Sargon ii specifies members of four Arab tribes who were settled in "Omriland" (Bīt Ḫumri) in 716/5 b.c.e.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exile, Assyrian | Encyclopedia.com
> 
> 
> EXILE, ASSYRIANThe mass deportation of population groups from conquered nations, as a measure to prevent these nations from rebelling, was introduced as a general policy by Tiglath-Pileser iii in the second half of the eighth century b.c.e. Although deportation by Assyrian kings is well attested...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.encyclopedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iraqis, Mesopotemians, Assyrians.
> 
> NOT F***ING ARABS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are Arabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> >Assyrians Aramic speaking
> 
> > modern day Syria and Iraq, which was conquered by the Arabs and Islam in 641'.
Click to expand...


As the glaciers retreated and Arabia became more arid where it had been a savanna, they migrated to the Levant and Mesopotamia.


----------



## surada

You've read about Al-Kahina????

His/Her Story: A Jewish warrior queen - The Jerusalem Post








						His/Her Story: A Jewish warrior queen
					

The story of the Jewish Berber queen, her success as a warrior, and her own destruction.




					www.jpost.com
				



Aug 05, 2011 · The major obstacle to a conquest of the Magreb was the presence of a Berber queen in the mountains of presentday Algeria. Her tribe, the Gerawa, …

The Berber Queen who defied the Caliphate: Al-Kahina and ...








						The Berber Queen who defied the Caliphate: Al-Kahina and the Islamic Conquest of North Africa
					

Seventh-century North Africa would see the rise of a warrior queen named al-Kahina. Who was she and how was she able to wage a war against the Umayyad Caliphate?



					www.medievalists.net
				



Dec 03, 2019 · One of the most notable figures to arise in this struggle was al-Kahina, a Berber queen who would go down in history as a ruler and warrior who refused to bend the knee to imperial conquerors and even drove them out of North Africa before being overwhelmed …


----------



## Indeependent

surada said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the Jews had gone other people already lived there.. ...
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Anyway, the Jews didn't drop out of the sky or come drifting into the Middle East from somewhere else so before they "chose/were chosen" Jews didn't even exist amongst the population. Jews are converts, each and every one of them, just the same as Christians, Moslems, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If all Jews are converts, it is such a magic that Every big Jewish group [ Ashkenazis, Sepharadic, Mizrahi ] shares close dna relations with others, despite the great geographic distance.
> 
> אשכנזים, ספרדים, מזרחים, אחים!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 90%of Palestinians also share close DNA especially with the Sephardic and Mizrahi Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arabs raped Jewish women during their raids just like the Cossacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whch raids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None...Muslims are historically peaceful savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were Arabs long before Islam. They migrated out of Arabia in waves to Mesopotamia and the Levant 10,000 years ago.
Click to expand...

And sew?


----------



## Quasar44

TDontTouchMyCigars said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the Jews had gone other people already lived there.. ...
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Anyway, the Jews didn't drop out of the sky or come drifting into the Middle East from somewhere else so before they "chose/were chosen" Jews didn't even exist amongst the population. Jews are converts, each and every one of them, just the same as Christians, Moslems, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If all Jews are converts, it is such a magic that Every big Jewish group [ Ashkenazis, Sepharadic, Mizrahi ] shares close dna relations with others, despite the great geographic distance.
> 
> אשכנזים, ספרדים, מזרחים, אחים!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 90%of Palestinians also share close DNA especially with the Sephardic and Mizrahi Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are the Lebanese and Syrians. What then? Does anyone deny Jews and Arabs are cousins? It is the Bible which says it. But Jews dont settle in their land, they should not steal ours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moses and Abraham had Arab wives. Sargon 2 settled 4 Arab tribes in Samaria circa 700 BC. There were Arabs in Jerusalem when they returned from the Babylonian exile. They've been there a long, long time.. and Jews lived all over the Arab world by choice until European Zionism. Do you really think its a good idea to force people from their ancestral homes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your stupidity is beyond my understanding.
> 
> 
> The Samartians are not 'Arabs'. They are Iraqis. Mesopotemians.
Click to expand...

 2/3 of American Jews are intermarrying out .
Only Jews in NYC are pure .


----------



## Quasar44

Why any Jew would stay in NYC is beyond me ??
 The religious ones should all flee to Florida 
The reform ones can stay and die in NYC


----------



## TDontTouchMyCigars

Quasar44 said:


> Why any Jew would stay in NYC is beyond me ??
> The religious ones should all flee to Florida
> The reform ones can stay and die in NYC



I am interested to know your story....


----------



## computerliker

Foreigner Looking In. said:


> The Middle East has been a shithole since the fall of Christianity there.
> Both ISIL and JSIL  are evil.
> We should build a beautiful wall on the Eastern Greek border.



I think societies that regard religions as ideologies in an unbiased way will achieve absolute success. ( I do not mean radicalism, hatred, aggression towards people who believe in religions and religions.)

Muslims blame Jews and Christians.

Jews blame Muslims and Christians.

Christians blame Muslims and Jews.

Wait, you are brothers/sisters!


----------



## TDontTouchMyCigars

computerliker said:


> Foreigner Looking In. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Middle East has been a shithole since the fall of Christianity there.
> Both ISIL and JSIL  are evil.
> We should build a beautiful wall on the Eastern Greek border.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think societies that regard religions as ideologies in an unbiased way will achieve absolute success. ( I do not mean radicalism, hatred, aggression towards people who believe in religions and religions.)
> 
> Muslims blame Jews and Christians.
> 
> Jews blame Muslims and Christians.
> 
> Christians blame Muslims and Jews.
> 
> Wait, you are brothers/sisters!
Click to expand...


Jerusalem belongs to the Native religion which prays 3 times a day every day towards it.  Which fasts 25 hours every year and crying about its destruction. Jerusalem belongs to the Native Yehudim. Not to the Arabs who play and kick football on the holy temple mount [ Holiest place for the Jewish people ]


----------



## computerliker

TDontTouchMyCigars said:


> computerliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foreigner Looking In. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Middle East has been a shithole since the fall of Christianity there.
> Both ISIL and JSIL  are evil.
> We should build a beautiful wall on the Eastern Greek border.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think societies that regard religions as ideologies in an unbiased way will achieve absolute success. ( I do not mean radicalism, hatred, aggression towards people who believe in religions and religions.)
> 
> Muslims blame Jews and Christians.
> 
> Jews blame Muslims and Christians.
> 
> Christians blame Muslims and Jews.
> 
> Wait, you are brothers/sisters!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jerusalem belongs to the Native religion which prays 3 times a day every day towards it.  Which fasts 25 hours every year and crying about its destruction. Jerusalem belongs to the Native Yehudim. Not to the Arabs who play and kick football on the holy temple mount [ Holiest place for the Jewish people ]
Click to expand...


The meanings and conditioning that the believers attribute to various places and concrete objects seem meaningless to me.

Symbolism and commodity conditioning are very strange in religions that claim to be the basis of everything. Holy places, places of worship. Isn't it weird for ideologies that claim to be the secret of the universe?

Many things in the world have suffered in the epidemic. Many workplaces are closed. But how strange is the fact that on the day when many workplaces are prohibited from working, it is free to go to places of worship because of fear of the reaction of the religious.

I do not know what to say. The virus does us not infect now in 2 ways.

1- For example, if you are producing or selling textile, electronics, construction, automotive, politics products and services, you can work or operate as much as you want only by obtaining a simple permit. This group is not infected with viruses and this group does not transmit viruses.

2-It is also not transmitted in collective religious worship.

However, people can become infected when they sit outside or want to eat or drink outside.


----------



## Quasar44

computerliker said:


> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> computerliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foreigner Looking In. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Middle East has been a shithole since the fall of Christianity there.
> Both ISIL and JSIL  are evil.
> We should build a beautiful wall on the Eastern Greek border.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think societies that regard religions as ideologies in an unbiased way will achieve absolute success. ( I do not mean radicalism, hatred, aggression towards people who believe in religions and religions.)
> 
> Muslims blame Jews and Christians.
> 
> Jews blame Muslims and Christians.
> 
> Christians blame Muslims and Jews.
> 
> Wait, you are brothers/sisters!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jerusalem belongs to the Native religion which prays 3 times a day every day towards it.  Which fasts 25 hours every year and crying about its destruction. Jerusalem belongs to the Native Yehudim. Not to the Arabs who play and kick football on the holy temple mount [ Holiest place for the Jewish people ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The meanings and conditioning that the believers attribute to various places and concrete objects seem meaningless to me.
> 
> Symbolism and commodity conditioning are very strange in religions that claim to be the basis of everything. Holy places, places of worship. Isn't it weird for ideologies that claim to be the secret of the universe?
> 
> Many things in the world have suffered in the epidemic. Many workplaces are closed. But how strange is the fact that on the day when many workplaces are prohibited from working, it is free to go to places of worship because of fear of the reaction of the religious.
> 
> I do not know what to say. The virus does us not infect now in 2 ways.
> 
> 1- For example, if you are producing or selling textile, electronics, construction, automotive, politics products and services, you can work or operate as much as you want only by obtaining a simple permit. This group is not infected with viruses and this group does not transmit viruses.
> 
> 2-It is also not transmitted in collective religious worship.
> 
> However, people can become infected when they sit outside or want to eat or drink outside.
Click to expand...

Israel should had kicked them out of judea in the 1967 war 
Kicked them all up  to Jordan


----------



## rylah

TDontTouchMyCigars said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the Jews had gone other people already lived there.. ...
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Anyway, the Jews didn't drop out of the sky or come drifting into the Middle East from somewhere else so before they "chose/were chosen" Jews didn't even exist amongst the population. Jews are converts, each and every one of them, just the same as Christians, Moslems, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If all Jews are converts, it is such a magic that Every big Jewish group [ Ashkenazis, Sepharadic, Mizrahi ] shares close dna relations with others, despite the great geographic distance.
> 
> אשכנזים, ספרדים, מזרחים, אחים!
Click to expand...

*Shavu'a Tov YaAhi!*
*Ein datiyyim, ein hilonim,*
*Va'Ammeeeech Kulam Tzadikeeeem! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## TDontTouchMyCigars

rylah said:


> TDontTouchMyCigars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever the Jews had gone other people already lived there.. ...
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Anyway, the Jews didn't drop out of the sky or come drifting into the Middle East from somewhere else so before they "chose/were chosen" Jews didn't even exist amongst the population. Jews are converts, each and every one of them, just the same as Christians, Moslems, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If all Jews are converts, it is such a magic that Every big Jewish group [ Ashkenazis, Sepharadic, Mizrahi ] shares close dna relations with others, despite the great geographic distance.
> 
> אשכנזים, ספרדים, מזרחים, אחים!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Shavu'a Tov YaAhi!*
> *Ein datiyyim, ein hilonim,*
> *Va'Ammeeeech Kulam Tzadikeeeem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...


I like this Jew! May G-d bless him and all of us to 120 years of happiness and joy and wealth


----------



## georgephillip

APRIL 30, 2021
*Extremism is on the Rise in Israel*

"As the Jewish-Israeli extremists marauded through the streets on Thursday, April 22, Israeli forces fired rubber-coated steel bullets at Palestinian counterprotesters. 

"The remarks of a young orthodox Jewish girl went viral on social media. '*I don’t want to burn your villages, I just want you to leave and we’ll take them'* she said. 

"On her shirt was a sticker reading 'Rabbi Kahane is right.' 

"Kahane’s group was placed on the US terror list in 2004.

"105 Palestinians were injured, twenty-two requiring hospitalization. 

"Twenty Israeli police officers were also injured. 

"The next morning, Israel’s Internal Security Minister Amir Ohana released a statement condemning 'attacks by Arabs.' He said nothing of the violence committed by Jews."


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> APRIL 30, 2021
> *Extremism is on the Rise in Israel*
> 
> "As the Jewish-Israeli extremists marauded through the streets on Thursday, April 22, Israeli forces fired rubber-coated steel bullets at Palestinian counterprotesters.
> 
> "The remarks of a young orthodox Jewish girl went viral on social media. '*I don’t want to burn your villages, I just want you to leave and we’ll take them'* she said.
> 
> "On her shirt was a sticker reading 'Rabbi Kahane is right.'
> 
> "Kahane’s group was placed on the US terror list in 2004.
> 
> "105 Palestinians were injured, twenty-two requiring hospitalization.
> 
> "Twenty Israeli police officers were also injured.
> 
> "The next morning, Israel’s Internal Security Minister Amir Ohana released a statement condemning 'attacks by Arabs.' He said nothing of the violence committed by Jews."



That's horrible!

Only Arabs should be allowed to be extremists.


----------



## GLASNOST

*I thank my lucky stars that I was not born in North Korea or Israel.*


----------



## fncceo

GLASNOST said:


> I thank my lucky stars that I was not born in North Korea or Israel.



The North Koreans and Israelis are quite happy about it as well.


----------



## GLASNOST

fncceo said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thank my lucky stars that I was not born in North Korea or Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The North Koreans and Israelis are quite happy about it as well.
Click to expand...

I take it then that the risk of me being abducted is minimal.


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Since there is no such thing as a Palestinian I am not sure what you mean. Do you mean the West Bank or Gaza?



There have always been Palestinians.. at least for 1300 years.. Some were Christian and some were Muslims. They lived in Palestine.. They didn't immigrate from Europe.


----------



## surada

Indeependent said:


> Losers?
> Jews did in 70 years what Europe and Asia haven't been able to do in 1,000 years.
> Really...why the hell are people in India, Pakistan and China still starving after 1,000 years?



Well, Israel gets the lions share of US foreign aid since 1948 and they still get reparations from the Germans.


----------



## fncceo

surada said:


> There have always been Palestinians.. at least for 1300 years.. Some were Christian and some were Muslims.



And, because the term, dating from Roman Times, includes anyone living in the region, it also included Jews, Buddhists, Atheists, and Druids.

The idea that the term "Palestinians" refers only to Arabs (Muslim or xtian) dates from the middle of the 20th Century.


----------



## Death Angel

fncceo said:


> And, because the term, dating from Roman Times, includes anyone living in the region, it also included Jews, Buddhists, Atheists, and Druids.
> 
> The idea that the term "Palestinians" refers only to Arabs (Muslim or xtian) dates from the middle of the 20th Century.


Yep. The Jews are Palestinians !


----------



## Indeependent

surada said:


> Well, Israel gets the lions share of US foreign aid since 1948 and they still get reparations from the Germans.


That's because the technology you are using at the moment that actually works was developed in Israel.
You do realize that German Reparations are based on what the person actually earned and owned; not everyone gets the same amount.


----------



## fncceo

Indeependent said:


> That's because the technology you are using at the moment that actually works was developed in Israel.
> You do realize that German Reparations are based on what the person actually earned and owned; not every gets the same amount.



The vast majority of Israeli "Aid" never leaves the US.  It takes the form of government checks written directly to Lockheed, Gruman, and Norththrop.

It's a win-win for US weapons industry.  They make big bucks and their products are endorsed by a country with the best record against their competitors, MiG and MZIK.


----------



## Indeependent

fncceo said:


> The vast majority of Israeli "Aid" never leaves the US.  It takes the form of government checks written directly to Lockheed, Gruman, and Norththrop.
> 
> It's a win-win for US weapons industry.  They make big bucks and their products are endorsed by a country with the best record against their competitors, MiG and MZIK.


Tell that to suraTard whom we have told that to 1,000 times.
She's a Israel Jew Hating bitch.

The next thing she will tell us is that the US gets all it's State Of The Art military equipment designed by Hamas.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> There have always been Palestinians.. at least for 1300 years.. Some were Christian and some were Muslims. They lived in Palestine..



There were Muslims, Christians and Jews.


----------



## Indeependent

Toddsterpatriot said:


> There were Muslims, Christians and Jews.


There is a reason her username starts with *sura*.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Indeependent said:


> There is a reason her username starts with *sura*.



She _does_ excuse muslim terror.


----------



## Indeependent

Toddsterpatriot said:


> She _does_ excuse muslim terror.


She wants ISIS to get the Nobel Peace Prize.


----------



## Rigby5

fncceo said:


> And, because the term, dating from Roman Times, includes anyone living in the region, it also included Jews, Buddhists, Atheists, and Druids.
> 
> The idea that the term "Palestinians" refers only to Arabs (Muslim or xtian) dates from the middle of the 20th Century.



It is true that Sephardic Jews could be Palestinians.
Pretty sure Ashkenazi Jews could not be Palestinians, because the immigration during the 1930s was mostly illegal.
I do not read of any Buddhists in Palestine, although 500 BC is early enough so that anything is possible.
Religion is not a relevant aspect, so there are bound to be Atheist Palestinians.
Druid Palestinians are unlikely, since they were Celts and only known to be in the British Isles.
There were some Celts in the Mediterranean, like in Spain, etc., but they were not Druids.

No one ever assume Palestinians were Arab or Moslem.
Palestinians predate Romans and the term is used by Greeks and Egyptians as far back as 5000 BC.
It refers to Canaanites, Chaldeans, Amorites, Akkadians, Phoenicians, Philistines, Urites, Nabatians, etc.
Anyone native to the Palestine area, as made into a sovereign nation by the Treaty of Sevres and the Treaty of San Remo.

The problem with Palestinian Jews, is that those from the Old Quarter of Jerusalem turned traitor during the 1948 war, and were expelled as punishment.
What they did was criminal.
They took up arms and murdered Jordanian protectors.
That was an illegal war crime, just as the massacre of Arab villages like Dier Yassin was a horrific crime.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Indeependent said:


> She wants ISIS to get the Nobel Peace Prize.


----------



## Rigby5

Death Angel said:


> Yep. The Jews are Palestinians !



Some are, some are not.
For example, Jews who stayed in Egypt or the Sinai would not be Palestinians.
Those who went to Egypt, Morocco, Libya, or the Iberian Peninsula, would not be considered Palestinians any more.
Ashkenazi in general are not Palestinans, as they are more ethnic Scythian and natively speak the Germanic language, Yiddish.
European immigrants from the 1930s or any time, would only be considered Palestinians if they entered legally.


----------



## Rigby5

Indeependent said:


> That's because the technology you are using at the moment that actually works was developed in Israel.
> You do realize that German Reparations are based on what the person actually earned and owned; not everyone gets the same amount.



Nonsense.
Israel had nothing to do with the invention of computers, the internet, web browsers, programming languages, etc.
Intel is heavily investing Israel in the last decade, but nothing has come of it that I know of.
Frankly, I don't think much of anything Intel has ever done.
Very bad processors.
The worst ones ever made.
If not for IBM marketing Intel chips, no one would have ever used them.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Indeependent said:


> She wants ISIS to get the Nobel Peace Prize.


If it is a she at all.  All it does is lie, so there is no reason to believe the story it tries to sell about itself.

It knows as well as we do that the group of Arabs that call themselves "Palestinian" had to be TOLD to call themselves such by Arafat as a propaganda ruse, and that the term did not come into common usage until after the six day war.


----------



## Rigby5

fncceo said:


> The vast majority of Israeli "Aid" never leaves the US.  It takes the form of government checks written directly to Lockheed, Gruman, and Norththrop.
> 
> It's a win-win for US weapons industry.  They make big bucks and their products are endorsed by a country with the best record against their competitors, MiG and MZIK.



Israel also illegally  steals about 10% of anything shipped in or out of Palestine, keeping Palestine in slavery.


----------



## Rigby5

Toddsterpatriot said:


> She _does_ excuse muslim terror.



What Muslim terror?
It was Zionists who invented terrorism, such as the bombing of the King David Hotel, to murder all the British peace-keeps, gunning down the UN Moderator, Folke Bernadotte, and they even assassinate their own, Yitzhak Rabin.
The Palestinians have been abused and retribution is justified.


----------



## Rigby5

Indeependent said:


> She wants ISIS to get the Nobel Peace Prize.



ISIS is not at all Muslim.
There are no Muslim cleric associated with ISIS at all.
ISIS came out of US prison camps full of Sunni Iraqi.
Likely the US then created ISIS, since Sunni are secular.


----------



## Rigby5

Dogmaphobe said:


> If it is a she at all.  All it does is lie, so there is no reason to believe the story it tries to sell about itself.
> 
> It knows as well as we do that the group of Arabs that call themselves "Palestinian" had to be TOLD to call themselves such by Arafat as a propaganda ruse, and that the term did not come into common usage until after the six day war.



Wrong.
The term Palestinian is ancient, referring to Arab in the Levant and Land of Canaan.
The term became adopted as an Arab nation when the Allies promised Palestinian independence in exchange for help defeating the Ottoman Empire.
No Jews accepted that request.
Only Arab Moslems did.
So only an Arab, Moslem, Palestine is legal.
There is no legal basic for any Jewish country.
First of all, there are NO other countries claiming to be based on one religion.
Second is that Jews did nothing to liberate anywhere from the Ottoman Empire.
And there is no indication Jews are native to Palestine or Israel.
There is no evidence of them before 1000 BC, and they only lasted about 250 years before being defeated and becoming insignificant.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> There have always been Palestinians.. at least for 1300 years.. Some were Christian and some were Muslims. They lived in Palestine.. They didn't immigrate from Europe.


Nope. First time that word was used was 1967. Nice try, Islamist. Moron.


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nope. First time that word was used was 1967. Nice try, Islamist. Moron.



In 1950 lots of Palestinians worked in Arabia..Some went to my church..Some went to the Catholic Mass.. most were Muslims.

You must have been born yesterday.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Rigby5 said:


> What Muslim terror?



Derp!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> In 1950 lots of Palestinians worked in Arabia..Some went to my church..Some went to the Catholic Mass.. most were Muslims.
> 
> You must have been born yesterday.


They didn’t call themselves Palestinians you lying Islamist. How old are you, 105? You claim to have been everywhere and lived there for 100s of years.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Rigby5 said:


> First of all, there are NO other countries claiming to be based on one religion.



Really?

No Islamic Republic of (fill in the blank)?


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> They didn’t call themselves Palestinians you lying Islamist. How old are you, 105? You claim to have been everywhere and lived there for 100s of years.



Yeah.. They were called Palestinians... The lifeguard at the pool was Palestinian.. named Sebastian.

It doesn't matter to you.. The truth didn't matter to the Nazis either..They kept on doing what they were doing. Civil rights, human rights, property ownership didn't matter at all.


----------



## Rigby5

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nope. First time that word was used was 1967. Nice try, Islamist. Moron.



Wrong.

{...
*San Remo Resolution - April 25, 1920
It was agreed –*

(a) To accept the terms of the Mandates Article as given below with reference to Palestine, on the understanding that there was inserted in the process-verbal an undertaking by the Mandatory Power that this would not involve the surrender of the rights hitherto enjoyed by the non-Jewish communities in Palestine; this undertaking not to refer to the question of the religious protectorate of France, which had been settled earlier in the previous afternoon by the undertaking given by the French Government that they recognized this protectorate as being at an end.

(b) that the terms of the Mandates Article should be as follows:

The High Contracting Parties agree that Syria and Mesopotamia shall, in accordance with the fourth paragraph of Article 22, Part I (Covenant of the League of Nations), be provisionally recognized as independent States, subject to the rendering of administrative advice and assistance by a mandatory until such time as they are able to stand alone. The boundaries of the said States will be determined, and the selection of the Mandatories made, by the Principal Allied Powers.

The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory, to be selected by the said Powers. The Mandatory will be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on November 8, 1917, by the British Government, and adopted by the other Allied Powers, in favour of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country.
...}




__





						San Remo Convention - Palestine Mandate - 1920
					





					mideastweb.org


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Rigby5 said:


> To accept the terms of the Mandates Article as given below with reference to Palestine, on the understanding that there was inserted in the process-verbal an undertaking by the Mandatory Power that this would not involve the surrender of the rights hitherto enjoyed by the non-Jewish communities in Palestine;



Wait, there were Jewish communities in Palestine?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> Yeah.. They were called Palestinians... The lifeguard at the pool was Palestinian.. named Sebastian.
> 
> It doesn't matter to you.. The truth didn't matter to the Nazis either..They kept on doing what they were doing. Civil rights, human rights, property ownership didn't matter at all.


Lies. Show one article with the word “Palestinians” in it before 1967. Since you are 105? 1950 was 70 yrs ago. How the fuck old are you?


----------



## Rigby5

AzogtheDefiler said:


> They didn’t call themselves Palestinians you lying Islamist. How old are you, 105? You claim to have been everywhere and lived there for 100s of years.



Read Mark Twain and he constantly references PALESTINE.

{...
 Twain who visited the Europe and the Holy Land in 1867 published an account of his travels in _The Innocents Abroad or The New Pilgrims’ Progress_ (1869). _Innocents Abroad_ was Twain’s best-selling work during his lifetime and propelled his literary career.
...}


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> {...
> *San Remo Resolution - April 25, 1920
> It was agreed –*
> 
> (a) To accept the terms of the Mandates Article as given below with reference to Palestine, on the understanding that there was inserted in the process-verbal an undertaking by the Mandatory Power that this would not involve the surrender of the rights hitherto enjoyed by the non-Jewish communities in Palestine; this undertaking not to refer to the question of the religious protectorate of France, which had been settled earlier in the previous afternoon by the undertaking given by the French Government that they recognized this protectorate as being at an end.
> 
> (b) that the terms of the Mandates Article should be as follows:
> 
> The High Contracting Parties agree that Syria and Mesopotamia shall, in accordance with the fourth paragraph of Article 22, Part I (Covenant of the League of Nations), be provisionally recognized as independent States, subject to the rendering of administrative advice and assistance by a mandatory until such time as they are able to stand alone. The boundaries of the said States will be determined, and the selection of the Mandatories made, by the Principal Allied Powers.
> 
> The High Contracting Parties agree to entrust, by application of the provisions of Article 22, the administration of Palestine, within such boundaries as may be determined by the Principal Allied Powers, to a Mandatory, to be selected by the said Powers. The Mandatory will be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on November 8, 1917, by the British Government, and adopted by the other Allied Powers, in favour of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country.
> ...}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Remo Convention - Palestine Mandate - 1920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mideastweb.org


Asshole. The word is “Palestinian” find that not fucking “palestine”? Why do you always fucking troll me!? What the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Lies. Show one article with the word “Palestinians” in it before 1967. Since you are 105? 1950 was 70 yrs ago. How the fuck old are you?



Old enough to go to the swimming pool 70 years ago. By 1967 I had made 3 two week trips to Palestine with my Sunday School class.


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asshole. The word is “Palestinian” find that not fucking “palestine”? Why do you always fucking troll me!? What the fuck is wrong with you?



Shakespeare and Chaucer also write about Palestine.

Don't you have any education?


----------



## Indeependent

surada said:


> In 1950 lots of Palestinians worked in Arabia..Some went to my church..Some went to the Catholic Mass.. most were Muslims.
> 
> You must have been born yesterday.


They were not called Palestinians.


----------



## Rigby5

AzogtheDefiler said:


> They didn’t call themselves Palestinians you lying Islamist. How old are you, 105? You claim to have been everywhere and lived there for 100s of years.



When you ask someone in the US who they are, they are going to say what state they live in, their religion, their ethnic origins, etc.  
Palestinians honor their subgroup, such as Canaanite, Akkadian, Phoenician, Philistine, Amorite, Nabatian, etc, more than the nation of Palestine created in 1920.  That is recent and generic.  They have much more interest in their more particular heritage.  But that does not change them being the natives.
Jews in contrast, are NOT the natives.


----------



## Rigby5

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Really?
> 
> No Islamic Republic of (fill in the blank)?



Islam is not a religion.
It is a system of government, based on rules in the Quran.
If you want to understand the religions of Islam, it is Judaism really.
Islam uses the exact same Old Testament.
Islamic republics are not limited to any one religion.
The Quran puts all Bible based religions as equal, like Judaism, Chistianity, etc.


----------



## surada

Indeependent said:


> They were not called Palestinians.



Yeah they were.. The Nazis didn't care about the truth either.


----------



## Indeependent

surada said:


> Yeah they were.. The Nazis didn't care about the truth either.


You're so full of shit it's embarrassing.


----------



## surada

Rigby5 said:


> Islam is not a religion.
> It is a system of government, based on rules in the Quran.
> If you want to understand the religions of Islam, it is Judaism really.
> Islam uses the exact same Old Testament.
> Islamic republics are not limited to any one religion.
> The Quran puts all Bible based religions as equal, like Judaism, Chistianity, etc.



Where did you live in the Muslim world, rigby?


----------



## Rigby5

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Wait, there were Jewish communities in Palestine?



Yes, there was the Jewish portion of the Old Quarter in Jerusalem, and there were rural Jewish communes who came from Europe starting around 1895.
About 5% of the population of Palestine was Jewish before 1930, and it increased to about 30% by 1948.
It is still only about 30% still.


----------



## surada

Indeependent said:


> You're so full of shit it's embarrassing.



LOLOL.. Nope ..keep lying.. you can't even slow down. .. You all have been fictionalizing history and demonizing the neighbors for 3,000 years.


----------



## Rigby5

Indeependent said:


> They were not called Palestinians.



Yes they were.
There is no literature that calls then anything but Palestinians.


----------



## Rigby5

surada said:


> Where did you live in the Muslim world, rigby?



Oh I do not doubt that many people currently like to think that Islam is its own separate religion.
But that is because there was a disconnect.
All the Moslem hierarchy was killed when the Mongols sieged and massacred Bagdhad in 1258.
Since then, Islam has been manipulated and abused by Mongols, Moghuls, Moors, Mamelukes, and Turks.
It may be considered a religion by ignorant masses, but historically it is not.
It was originally and always intended merely as a slight reformation of Judaism, in order for Mohammad to please, honor, and reward his wealthy widow bride.

{..,
Khadijah was the first wife of Prophet Muhammad, whom she met as a widow of a wealthy merchant but had become prosperous in her own right. She hired Muhammad as a business agent but soon came to see him as a suitable husband. According to most sources she was about 40 and Muhammad about 25 when they married. Khadijah bore him six children, including two sons who died in infancy. She gave Muhammad support and encouragement when he received his first revelations and remained loyal to him when many prominent Makkans began to oppose him. While she lived, Muhammad took no other wives.  He loved, missed and remembered Khadijah for the rest of his life.
Source: islam.plus. Any use of materials is allowed only with a hyperlink.
...}








						11 Wives of the Prophet Muhammad – Who Are They? | Islam.plus
					

Каждая из жен Пророка играла важную роль в распространении ислама, и их поведение в различных ситуациях учит нас многим урокам, применимым сегодня.




					islam.plus


----------



## Indeependent

surada said:


> LOLOL.. Nope ..keep lying.. you can't even slow down. .. You all have been fictionalizing history and demonizing the neighbors for 3,000 years.


You mean your Arab lovers didn't try to conquer Europe?


----------



## Rigby5

Indeependent said:


> You mean your Arab lovers didn't try to conquer Europe?



Wrong.
Those who tried to invade Europe were Mongols, Moghuls, Mamelukes, or Turks.
They were not Moslem Arabs.
Moslem Arabs were invaded and their leadership wiped out in 1250.


----------



## Rigby5

Palestine even had its own currency.


----------



## Rigby5

SHAKESPEARE
{...
there are also references to “Palestine” in Shakespeare. In Othello, Act 4, scene 3, “I know a lady in Venice would have walked bare-foot to Palestine for a touch of his nether lip”. In King John, Act 2, Scene 1, “fought Holy Wars in Palestine”. Othello was written between 1601 and 1604. King John Was written in 1594-1596.
...}








						The true history of the country of Palestine - Bruce On Politics
					

The state of Israel is built on lies. These lies are perpetrated by their political leaders, incorporated into their school textbooks and repeated millions of times on the social media […]



					www.bruceonpolitics.com


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> Read Mark Twain and he constantly references PALESTINE.
> 
> {...
> Twain who visited the Europe and the Holy Land in 1867 published an account of his travels in _The Innocents Abroad or The New Pilgrims’ Progress_ (1869). _Innocents Abroad_ was Twain’s best-selling work during his lifetime and propelled his literary career.
> ...}


Yeah and no such thing as a Palestinian. Jews and Arabs lived in Palestine. When did he use the word “Palestinian”? Are you trolling or can you not read?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> Palestine even had its own currency.


And yet there was no such thing as a “Palestinian”


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


>


Typical graffiti of the Amerian tourist.


----------



## GLASNOST

Death Angel said:


> Yep. The Jews are Palestinians !


... and the Palestinians are Semites.


----------



## Rigby5

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Yeah and no such thing as a Palestinian. Jews and Arabs lived in Palestine. When did he use the word “Palestinian”? Are you trolling or can you not read?



There are hundreds of different ethnic groups living in Palestine.  
The original natives are Arab.
Hebrew invaded thousands of years later, and did not stay long.

Mark Twain used the word "Palestine" often.
Here is another example:
{...
 Twain states that “Palestine is desolate and unlovely. And why should it be otherwise? Can the curse of the Deity beautify a land? Palestine is no more of this work-day world. It is sacred to poetry and tradition – it is dream-land.”
...}








						Mark Twain in Palestine - "A Hopeless, Dreary, Heart-Broken Land"
					

In 1867, Mark Twain made a visit to the Land of Israel. What did Twain think of the Holy Land? Join us as we trace his journey.




					blog.nli.org.il


----------



## Rigby5

AzogtheDefiler said:


> And yet there was no such thing as a “Palestinian”



The Treaty of San Remo and the Treaty of Sevres says otherwise.
They created the British Mandate for Palestine.
Why did the League of Nations use the word Palestine if Palestine did not exist already?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> There are hundreds of different ethnic groups living in Palestine.
> The original natives are Arab.
> Hebrew invaded thousands of years later, and did not stay long.
> 
> Mark Twain used the word "Palestine" often.
> Here is another example:
> {...
> Twain states that “Palestine is desolate and unlovely. And why should it be otherwise? Can the curse of the Deity beautify a land? Palestine is no more of this work-day world. It is sacred to poetry and tradition – it is dream-land.”
> ...}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Twain in Palestine - "A Hopeless, Dreary, Heart-Broken Land"
> 
> 
> In 1867, Mark Twain made a visit to the Land of Israel. What did Twain think of the Holy Land? Join us as we trace his journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blog.nli.org.il


You did not answer my question. Did he ever use the word “Palestinian”?


----------



## Rigby5

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You did not answer my question. Did he ever use the word “Palestinian”?



Yes I did answer your question.

{...
Twain states that “*Palestine *is desolate and unlovely. And why should it be otherwise? Can the curse of the Deity beautify a land? *Palestine* is no more of this work-day world. It is sacred to poetry and tradition – it is dream-land.”
...}
That is right out of "Innocents Abroad".
EVERYONE has always called it Palestine.
What else can it be called?
The choices are the Land of Canaan, the Levant, or Palestine.
It has NEVER been Israel.
When the Hebrew invaded around 1000 BC, there were 3 small Jewish city states, Israel, Judah, and Samaria.
None encompassed even a fraction of Palestine.
That is easily proven because when the Hebrew rules, they did not include coast that was ruled by the Phoenicians and Philistines.




When the Romans recreated Jewish rule over Palestine, they still called it Palestine.
The Jews were not in power until the Romans appointed them as rulers for them.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Rigby5 said:


> About 5% of the population of Palestine was Jewish before 1930, and it increased to about 30% by 1948.
> It is still only about 30% still.



Why would you include Jordanian Palestinians in your total?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Rigby5 said:


> Yes they were.
> There is no literature that calls then anything but Palestinians.



Link to some. Some that wasn't referring to Jewish Palestinians.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Rigby5 said:


> Palestine even had its own currency.



Any that wasn't made in Britain?
That didn't include Hebrew? LOL!


----------



## Rigby5

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Why would you include Jordanian Palestinians in your total?



I didn't.
There are no Jordan Palestinians.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Rigby5 said:


> I didn't.
> There are no Jordan Palestinians.



Then post your calculation.


----------



## Rigby5

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Link to some. Some that wasn't referring to Jewish Palestinians.



None of the links already provided referred to Jewish Palestinians.
They all referred to Arab Palestinians, since they were always the vast majority.
For example, the British Mandate for Palestine refers to the Arab Palestinians who were owed independence for fighting with Lawrence of Arabia.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Rigby5 said:


> None of the links already provided referred to Jewish Palestinians.



None of them referred to Palestinians.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Rigby5 said:


> For example, the British Mandate for Palestine refers to the Arab Palestinians who were owed independence for fighting with Lawrence of Arabia.



Post the mandate and underline the parts that mentioned Lawrence of Arabia.


----------



## Rigby5

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Any that wasn't made in Britain?
> That didn't include Hebrew? LOL!



Lots of little countries have their currency made elsewhere.
Hebrew does not have its own script and borrows from Phoenician, Greek, Aramaic, and others.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Rigby5 said:


> Lots of little countries have their currency made elsewhere.
> Hebrew does not have its own script and borrows from Phoenician, Greek, Aramaic, and others.



Any other Arab currencies using Hebrew? LOL!


----------



## Rigby5

Toddsterpatriot said:


> None of them referred to Palestinians.



That is just a lie.
They ALL refer only to Palestinians.


----------



## Rigby5

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Post the mandate and underline the parts that mentioned Lawrence of Arabia.



Go look it up yourself.
I am not your maid.
Nor would a treaty mention the background negotiators with different parties.
Are you questioning whether or not Arab Palestinians helped T.E. Lawrence defeat the Ottoman Empire?


----------



## Rigby5

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Any other Arab currencies using Hebrew? LOL!



Hebrew IS an Arab language.
Hebrew are of Arab descent.


----------



## irosie91

Indeependent said:


> Tell that to suraTard whom we have told that to 1,000 times.
> She's a Israel Jew Hating bitch.
> 
> The next thing she will tell us is that the US gets all it's State Of The Art military equipment designed by Hamas.


   you give Suradie too much credit-----her material 
is gleaned from the writings of nazi war criminals who 
fled the Nuremburg trials and found a welcome in 
Baathist pig lands like Syria and Egypt


----------



## irosie91

surada said:


> There have always been Palestinians.. at least for 1300 years.. Some were Christian and some were Muslims. They lived in Palestine.. They didn't immigrate from Europe.


what point are you struggling to make?     "ALWAYs"  
is defined as 1300 years?     There were jews living in 
"ARABIA"  far longer than 1300 years-----are you claiming   "RIGHTS"  for them?


----------



## irosie91

Rigby5 said:


> Hebrew IS an Arab language.
> Hebrew are of Arab descent.


   Hebrew is a semitic language-----semitic is not 
   a synonym for  "arab"


----------



## irosie91

surada said:


> Well, Israel gets the lions share of US foreign aid since 1948 and they still get reparations from the Germans.


---for the record----Israel did not get foreign aid 
from the USA in 1948.    Suradie is a liar parroting the 
usual Khutbah jumaad shit


----------



## surada

irosie91 said:


> ---for the record----Israel did not get foreign aid
> from the USA in 1948.    Suradie is a liar parroting the
> usual Khutbah jumaad shit



The sure did get US foreign aid in 1948. It was called FoodAid.


The assistance from previous administrations, however, has been nearly all economic. That came when Israel was building its national foundations and needed food for its immigrants. Thus, between July 1, 1948, (Truman) and June 30, 1969 (last Johnson budget) US economic aid to Israel totaled $1,225 million. Military support (classified data excluded) aggregated below $24 million of which less than $18 million came in 1964-65 when Nasser’s threats alarmed both Jerusalem and Washington.

Until June 30, 1969, loans authorized for Israel totaled $880 million and grants $369 million. In the Nixon period, loans authorized totaled $1,046 million and grants $105 million. It must be stressed that in all the 23 years, Israel has not received a penny in grants for military equipment. Seeking to credit each US Administration with its precise support can be hazardous since the data is based on “net obligations and loan authorizations” and, of course, the secret figures









						U.S. Aid to Israel Since 1948, Mainly Credits, is $2.4 Billion - Jewish Telegraphic Agency
					

Israel’s master of finance, Pinhas Sapir, was credited with saying a year ago or so that every Israeli child started life owing foreigners about one thousand American dollars. Today, the Lithuanian-born Finance Minister could say each newly born Israeli’s share has risen to $1,200. Close to half...




					www.jta.org


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> Yes I did answer your question.
> 
> {...
> Twain states that “*Palestine *is desolate and unlovely. And why should it be otherwise? Can the curse of the Deity beautify a land? *Palestine* is no more of this work-day world. It is sacred to poetry and tradition – it is dream-land.”
> ...}
> That is right out of "Innocents Abroad".
> EVERYONE has always called it Palestine.
> What else can it be called?
> The choices are the Land of Canaan, the Levant, or Palestine.
> It has NEVER been Israel.
> When the Hebrew invaded around 1000 BC, there were 3 small Jewish city states, Israel, Judah, and Samaria.
> None encompassed even a fraction of Palestine.
> That is easily proven because when the Hebrew rules, they did not include coast that was ruled by the Phoenicians and Philistines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the Romans recreated Jewish rule over Palestine, they still called it Palestine.
> The Jews were not in power until the Romans appointed them as rulers for them.


Mother fucker!!! “Palestine” and “Palestinian” are different words. I know the history better than you. Stop fucking posting picture and links. When the was the word “Palestinian” first used. 5th time I asked you now. Stop your dodging and learn to read!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> The sure did get US foreign aid in 1948. It was called FoodAid.
> 
> 
> The assistance from previous administrations, however, has been nearly all economic. That came when Israel was building its national foundations and needed food for its immigrants. Thus, between July 1, 1948, (Truman) and June 30, 1969 (last Johnson budget) US economic aid to Israel totaled $1,225 million. Military support (classified data excluded) aggregated below $24 million of which less than $18 million came in 1964-65 when Nasser’s threats alarmed both Jerusalem and Washington.
> 
> Until June 30, 1969, loans authorized for Israel totaled $880 million and grants $369 million. In the Nixon period, loans authorized totaled $1,046 million and grants $105 million. It must be stressed that in all the 23 years, Israel has not received a penny in grants for military equipment. Seeking to credit each US Administration with its precise support can be hazardous since the data is based on “net obligations and loan authorizations” and, of course, the secret figures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Aid to Israel Since 1948, Mainly Credits, is $2.4 Billion - Jewish Telegraphic Agency
> 
> 
> Israel’s master of finance, Pinhas Sapir, was credited with saying a year ago or so that every Israeli child started life owing foreigners about one thousand American dollars. Today, the Lithuanian-born Finance Minister could say each newly born Israeli’s share has risen to $1,200. Close to half...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jta.org


You dumb Islamist. Golda raised $50mil via a grass roots effort. Again, how old are you. By your posts you’re over 100 and have lived in just about every country in the world.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> The Treaty of San Remo and the Treaty of Sevres says otherwise.
> They created the British Mandate for Palestine.
> Why did the League of Nations use the word Palestine if Palestine did not exist already?


You still can’t differentiate between “Palestine” and “Palestinian” learn to fucking read. You sanctimonious asshole.


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You dumb Islamist. Golda raised $50mil via a grass roots effort. Again, how old are you. By your posts you’re over 100 and have lived in just about every country in the world.



Yes, all thru the 1930s and 40s blue box collections bought guns in Argentina to ship to Palestine.

My travel is NOT unusual for an oil brat.. You're just ignorant.


----------



## irosie91

surada said:


> Yes, all thru the 1930s and 40s blue box collections bought guns in Argentina to ship to Palestine.
> 
> My travel is NOT unusual for an oil brat.. You're just ignorant.


   blue box collections  "BOUGHT GUNS" ----I remember this one from the islamo nazi filth 
I read in the 1950s.    "blue box collections" did not 
come close to the nickels and dimes EXHORTED 
EVERY SUNDAY from innocent "christian"  
children for the support of   islamo nazi filth in the 
endeavor the annhilate the  "christ killers"    Even 
I dropped a nickel into the  "plate"  when I was a 
guest in the TERRORISM supporting  "church"


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Rigby5 said:


> That is just a lie.
> They ALL refer only to Palestinians.



Show your proof.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Rigby5 said:


> Go look it up yourself.
> I am not your maid.
> Nor would a treaty mention the background negotiators with different parties.
> Are you questioning whether or not Arab Palestinians helped T.E. Lawrence defeat the Ottoman Empire?



Why would I look for proof of your silly claim when you have none to post yourself?

*Are you questioning whether or not Arab Palestinians helped T.E. Lawrence defeat the Ottoman Empire?*

I have no doubt that 10 or 15 "Palestinians" may have helped. 
Or maybe it was 5? Could have been 3


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Rigby5 said:


> Hebrew IS an Arab language.
> Hebrew are of Arab descent.



That is so cool.
Any other Arab currencies using the Arab language of Hebrew?


----------



## irosie91

Rigby5 said:


> None of the links already provided referred to Jewish Palestinians.
> They all referred to Arab Palestinians, since they were always the vast majority.
> For example, the British Mandate for Palestine refers to the Arab Palestinians who were owed independence for fighting with Lawrence of Arabia.


   do you have a link?


surada said:


> Yes, all thru the 1930s and 40s blue box collections bought guns in Argentina to ship to Palestine.
> 
> My travel is NOT unusual for an oil brat.. You're just ignorant.


   suradie----you got a link proving that the blue box 
   drive was  DEVOTED to buying guns in Argentina?   
   I have a very close friend whose polio was treated 
   in Jerusalem in the 1940s from  "blue box"  
   collections------he and lots of arab/muslim children 
   during the height of the world-wide polio 
   epidemic-----BLUE BOX COLLECTIONS


----------



## surada

irosie91 said:


> do you have a link?
> 
> suradie----you got a link proving that the blue box
> drive was  DEVOTED to buying guns in Argentina?
> I have a very close friend whose polio was treated
> in Jerusalem in the 1940s from  "blue box"
> collections------he and lots of arab/muslim children
> during the height of the world-wide polio
> epidemic-----BLUE BOX COLLECTIONS



Just my 94-96 year old Jewish friends who collected here in Atlanta.. I believe them.


----------



## irosie91

surada said:


> Just my 94-96 year old Jewish friends who collected here in Atlanta.. I believe them.


   I believe hubby who was treated for his polio 
contracted in arabia, in Jerusalem along with lots 
of others including arab muslims.    The ENTIRE 
hospital budget was------blue box.


----------



## surada

irosie91 said:


> I believe hubby who was treated for his polio
> contracted in arabia, in Jerusalem along with lots
> of others including arab muslims.    The ENTIRE
> hospital budget was------blue box.



So was the arms budget. Atlanta has a very solid, special Jewish community.. Are you calling them liars?


----------



## irosie91

surada said:


> So was the arms budget. Atlanta has a very solid, special Jewish community.. Are you calling them liars?


   more like stupid and uninformed.   Hubby saw no 
   guns in the Jerusalem institute for crippled children.  
   After careful questioning I was able to ascertain that 
   the kids,  VERY LIKELY, did see spoonfuls of cod liver 
   oil--------you want to call that ashkenazi 
   TERRORISM-----it is likely----the orthopedic 
   surgeon was an escapee from the realm of the 
   islamo nazi saint-----adolf


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

surada said:


> Yes, all thru the 1930s and 40s blue box collections bought guns in Argentina to ship to Palestine.
> 
> My travel is NOT unusual for an oil brat.. You're just ignorant.


You didn’t answer my question


----------



## irosie91

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You didn’t answer my question


islamo nazis are not uncommon amongst the 
OIL FAMILIES----Even the CARTERS  (of the peanut 
farm fame)  are islamo nazi  OIL BRATS


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

irosie91 said:


> islamo nazis are not uncommon amongst the
> OIL FAMILIES----Even the CARTERS  (of the peanut
> farm fame)  are islamo nazi  OIL BRATS


So is she 100? She claims to have been around since 1950.


----------



## irosie91

surada said:


> Yes, all thru the 1930s and 40s blue box collections bought guns in Argentina to ship to Palestine.
> 
> My travel is NOT unusual for an oil brat.. You're just ignorant.


all thru the 1930s and 1940s  the blue box collections 
did not come CLOSE to the weekly  PUT IT IN THE 
COLLECTION plate islamo-nazi support program


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> There have always been Palestinians.. at least for 1300 years.. Some were Christian and some were Muslims. They lived in Palestine..


The Arabs crossed the Mediterranean on dry land from North Africa during the great drought from 330-390 AD. They slaughtered the indigenous peoples, the Medes, Hittites, Israelites, Assyrians. They drove the Babylonians back to Iraq and the Persians to Iran.

The African conquest was rapid and brutal. The North Africans which we call Arabs now, occupied and subjugated all the lands of the middle east, engaging in genocide of the indigenous populations. 

Couple hundred years later, the Warlord Muhammad arose to send his armies out and slaughter the world.

So yes, Arabs have occupied the middle east by force for more than 1300 years. Arabs never called themselves "palestinian" until 1964, Hezbollah Hannah. Muslim Supremacists like you use it as a political term. The Arabs in Israel are just Arabs.  



surada said:


> They didn't immigrate from Europe.



No, they immigrated from North Africa and engaged in genocide.


----------



## irosie91

Uncensored2008 said:


> The Arabs crossed the Mediterranean on dry land from North Africa during the great drought from 330-390 AD. They slaughtered the indigenous peoples, the Medes, Hittites, Israelites, Assyrians. They drove the Babylonians back to Iraq and the Persians to Iran.
> 
> The African conquest was rapid and brutal. The North Africans which we call Arabs now, occupied and subjugated all the lands of the middle east, engaging in genocide of the indigenous populations.
> 
> Couple hundred years later, the Warlord Muhammad arose to send his armies out and slaughter the world.
> 
> So yes, Arabs have occupied the middle east by force for more than 1300 years. Arabs never called themselves "palestinian" until 1964, Hezbollah Hannah. Muslim Supremacists like you use it as a political term. The Arabs in Israel are just Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> No, they immigrated from North Africa and engaged in genocide.


   don't try to argue with  Khutbah jumaat islamo nazi
   sophistry------it is hopeless.   Always remember---
   even all of the Iberian Penninsula and the Indian 
   Subcontinent is   "MUSLIM LAND---allahu 
   achbar...........ask suradie to translate the word  
   achbar    
עַכְבָּר​


----------



## georgephillip

GLASNOST said:


> Typical graffiti of the Amerian tourist.


There is no shortage of white supremacists in North America.





Racist JDL cancels New York event


----------



## Uncensored2008

georgephillip said:


> There is no shortage of white supremacists in North America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist JDL cancels New York event



That's not America, fucking Muzzie Beast lying scum..

You Muslim Supremacists are such pigs,.


----------



## georgephillip

Uncensored2008 said:


> hat's not America, fucking Muzzie Beast lying scum..
> 
> You Muslim Supremacists are such pigs,.


*Are you happy that racist Jews are NOT confined to Palestine, Bigot?*

Racist JDL cancels New York event

"JDL backs ethnic cleansing​"Earlier this month, The Electronic Intifada raised the question of whether the JDL sought to start a race war in New York City.

"Weinstein then released a barrage of Facebook posts signaling his support for the ethnic cleansing of Palestinians.




"It is not clear whether the Eshel Center thought better of hosting an organization that has repeatedly expressed support for the views of *Meir Kahane**,* the late JDL founder who made his name in the 1970s and 1980s by calling for ethnic cleansing."


----------



## Uncensored2008

georgephillip said:


> *Are you happy that racist Jews are NOT confined to Palestine, Bigot?*
> 
> Racist JDL cancels New York event
> 
> "JDL backs ethnic cleansing​"Earlier this month, The Electronic Intifada raised the question of whether the JDL sought to start a race war in New York City.
> 
> "Weinstein then released a barrage of Facebook posts signaling his support for the ethnic cleansing of Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It is not clear whether the Eshel Center thought better of hosting an organization that has repeatedly expressed support for the views of *Meir Kahane**,* the late JDL founder who made his name in the 1970s and 1980s by calling for ethnic cleansing."



Thanks Hitler, the world need more vile Nazi scum like you.


----------



## GHook20

surada said:


> There have always been Palestinians.. at least for 1300 years.. Some were Christian and some were Muslims. They lived in Palestine.. They didn't immigrate from Europe.


Nice try small fry… There has never been a Palestinian state never.
And you BS that some Palestinians were Christians and Muslims shows how little you know about the history of the region. In early 1900s the term Palestinians was designated for Jews. If you called a Muslim the back then you would be in a fist fight. When the Jews reclaimed Israel in 1948 after 2k years of occupation by foreign forces it still took another 20 years for the Arabs to adopt the name Palestinians and it was only for propaganda purposes.
Israel is here to stay get over it bitch!


----------



## GHook20

georgephillip said:


> *Are you happy that racist Jews are NOT confined to Palestine, Bigot?*
> 
> Racist JDL cancels New York event
> 
> "JDL backs ethnic cleansing​"Earlier this month, The Electronic Intifada raised the question of whether the JDL sought to start a race war in New York City.
> 
> "Weinstein then released a barrage of Facebook posts signaling his support for the ethnic cleansing of Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It is not clear whether the Eshel Center thought better of hosting an organization that has repeatedly expressed support for the views of *Meir Kahane**,* the late JDL founder who made his name in the 1970s and 1980s by calling for ethnic cleansing."


Lol electronic intifada lol that is all you need to know about Boy George. Another same fact about Boy George. He admitted a decade or so ago that he worked minimum wage jobs his whole life and is on social security, to which he gets more money from it then working. F’ing loser!


----------



## georgephillip

Uncensored2008 said:


> Thanks Hitler, the world need more vile Nazi scum like you.


*Likud can supply all the vile Nazi scum fascists like you will ever need.*




"French-born Kupfer has in the past called on Israel to deny voting rights to its Arab citizens, denounced Arab lawmakers as 'terrorists' and 'enemies of the state,' and referred to 'Palestinianism' – that is, support for Palestinian rights – as a deadly virus, and has castigated Israeli leftists as traitors."

Netanyahu urged to block appointment of racist Likud activist to top Zionist post


----------



## georgephillip

GHook20 said:


> Lol electronic intifada lol that is all you need to know about Boy George. Another same fact about Boy George. He admitted a decade or so ago that he worked minimum wage jobs his whole life and is on social security, to which he gets more money from it then working. F’ing loser!







*Still afraid to respond to allegations of racist Jews in Israel (and elsewhere)? I guess ad hominem comes more naturally to feeble-minded, intellectual dwarfs, like you?*

Racist JDL cancels New York event

"Also this week, Weinstein urged revoking the citizenship of Palestinian citizens of Israel.

And he followed up by posting a video of Kahane from the 1980s explicitly saying he wanted to “transfer the Arabs” by force if necessary, and claiming a “normal person” would support his position against “Arab babies.”

"This prompted CNN interviewer Tom Braden to ask Kahane how his policy differed from those of Hitler or Stalin – the kind of frank question that would be unthinkable on any mainstream network today.

"Weinstein told his Facebook friends: 'This interview with Rabbi Meir Kahane is relevant for the reality of today.'

"The bigotry expressed is no surprise. 

"Weinstein made common cause at a 2018 anti-Palestinian rally with white nationalist Faith Goldy and current Florida Republican congressional candidate Laura Loomer who has repeatedly directed discriminatory attacks against Muslims."


----------



## Uncensored2008

georgephillip said:


> *Likud can supply all the vile Nazi scum fascists like you will ever need.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "French-born Kupfer has in the past called on Israel to deny voting rights to its Arab citizens, denounced Arab lawmakers as 'terrorists' and 'enemies of the state,' and referred to 'Palestinianism' – that is, support for Palestinian rights – as a deadly virus, and has castigated Israeli leftists as traitors."
> 
> Netanyahu urged to block appointment of racist Likud activist to top Zionist post




Oh look, irrelevant demagoguery from the Islamo-Nazi pig.


----------



## Uncensored2008

georgephillip said:


> *Still afraid to respond to allegations of racist Jews in Israel (and elsewhere)? I guess ad hominem comes more naturally to feeble-minded, intellectual dwarfs, like you?*
> 
> Racist JDL cancels New York event
> 
> "Also this week, Weinstein urged revoking the citizenship of Palestinian citizens of Israel.
> 
> And he followed up by posting a video of Kahane from the 1980s explicitly saying he wanted to “transfer the Arabs” by force if necessary, and claiming a “normal person” would support his position against “Arab babies.”
> 
> "This prompted CNN interviewer Tom Braden to ask Kahane how his policy differed from those of Hitler or Stalin – the kind of frank question that would be unthinkable on any mainstream network today.
> 
> "Weinstein told his Facebook friends: 'This interview with Rabbi Meir Kahane is relevant for the reality of today.'
> 
> "The bigotry expressed is no surprise.
> 
> "Weinstein made common cause at a 2018 anti-Palestinian rally with white nationalist Faith Goldy and current Florida Republican congressional candidate Laura Loomer who has repeatedly directed discriminatory attacks against Muslims."



Muhammad is proof that humans and swine can interbreed.


----------



## georgephillip

GHook20 said:


> Nice try small fry… There has never been a Palestinian state never.
> And you BS that some Palestinians were Christians and Muslims shows how little you know about the history of the region. In early 1900s the term Palestinians was designated for Jews.


Which Jews are you referring to?
Indigenous inhabitants of Palestine or illegal Zionist immigrants from Europe?
If there's never been a Palestinian state, were those Jews calling themselves Palestinians lying about that part too?


----------



## georgephillip

GHook20 said:


> When the Jews reclaimed Israel in 1948 after 2k years of occupation by foreign forces i


They stole the land, water, businesses, and bank accounts of over 700,000 non-Jews.
Was that kosher?




The Nakba did not start or end in 1948


----------



## georgephillip

Uncensored2008 said:


> Oh look, irrelevant demagoguery from the Islamo-Nazi pig.


History, not demagoguery.




United Nations Security Council resolutions against Israel


----------



## georgephillip

Uncensored2008 said:


> Muhammad is proof that humans and swine can interbreed.


Not even close, Cracker.


----------



## Uncensored2008

georgephillip said:


> Which Jews are you referring to?
> Indigenous inhabitants of Palestine or illegal Zionist immigrants from Europe?
> If there's never been a Palestinian state, were those Jews calling themselves Palestinians lying about that part too?



There has never been a nation of "New England," yet New Englander's aren't lying.

Difficult concepts for you of the Muzzie Beast persuasion...


----------



## Quasar44

Foreigner Looking In. 

Jews only own 1 percent of the land and Israel is far nicer than most places


----------



## Quasar44

I don’t have a problem with Muslims but I prefer to not be around them


----------



## Uncensored2008

georgephillip said:


> Not even close, Cracker.


----------



## georgephillip

Uncensored2008 said:


> There has never been a nation of "New England," yet New Englander's aren't lying.


Some New Englanders lie about everything.




Maybe you should think about moving?


----------



## georgephillip

Uncensored2008 said:


> View attachment 579200







*"Israel's military has nominated a new chief rabbi criticised for remarks he made in the past that seemed to condone the rape of non-Jewish women in war."

Israel army names new chief rabbi criticised over rape comments*


----------



## Uncensored2008

georgephillip said:


> Some New Englanders lie about everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should think about moving?



Hate's Jews, Hate's America, Hate's Trump.

Yep, George is a Nazi democrat..

Now run along and live test that suicide bomb. You don't want it to fail when you get on a Israeli school bus...


----------



## Uncensored2008

georgephillip said:


> *"Israel's military has nominated a new chief rabbi criticised for remarks he made in the past that seemed to condone the rape of non-Jewish women in war."
> 
> Israel army names new chief rabbi criticised over rape comments*



I condemn any Jew who behaves like Muzzie Beasts.

Say, what is "Mutah?"

You know, the reward Muhammad gave his savage troops? Oh yeah, that's the edict that says Muslims can RAPE women from conquered lands.

Raping captives is a long tradition among you Muzzie Beasts.


----------



## GLASNOST

georgephillip said:


> There is *no shortage of white supremacists in North America*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist JDL cancels New York event


*No shortage at all. *


----------



## GHook20

georgephillip said:


> Which Jews are you referring to?
> Indigenous inhabitants of Palestine or illegal Zionist immigrants from Europe?
> If there's never been a Palestinian state, were those Jews calling themselves Palestinians lying about that part too?


Again you admit to being a old man that worked minimum wage jobs his entire life, so we will excuse you from not being able to follow.

The Arabs called Jews that lived in Israel at the time Palestinians. It was a way to attack Jews.

Israel is here to stay. Long passed a loser like you is gone.


----------



## georgephillip

Israel "defense" forces killed an 80 year-old Palestinian/American citizen who posed no threat to their security. Asaad was dragged from his vehicle, beaten and bound before being dragged into an abandoned building.
US seeks clarification from Israeli govt over death of American citizen in Ramallah




Israel kills 10,000th Palestinian since 2000, US media largely ignore it – – IMEMC News


----------



## GHook20

georgephillip said:


> Israel "defense" forces killed an 80 year-old Palestinian/American citizen who posed no threat to their security. Asaad was dragged from his vehicle, beaten and bound before being dragged into an abandoned building.
> US seeks clarification from Israeli govt over death of American citizen in Ramallah
> 
> 
> 
> Israel kills 10,000th Palestinian since 2000, US media largely ignore it – – IMEMC News


All Pollywood propaganda! 10k Frankensteinians kills,,,, please. First asshole, the vast majority of Frankensteinians killed are terrorists and the world is a better place with them gone.


----------



## DudleySmith

georgephillip said:


> Israel kills 10,000th Palestinian since 2000, US media largely ignore it – – IMEMC News



I agree, poor marksmanship is never acceptable. We need to send over some Marine trainers to help them out. That number should be far higher.


----------



## georgephillip

GHook20 said:


> All Pollywood propaganda! 10k Frankensteinians kills,,,, please. First asshole, the vast majority of Frankensteinians killed are terrorists and the world is a better place with them gone.


*The world's a better place when all racist Jews leave Palestine.*




"Israeli forces invading Palestinian Territory have just killed a 15-year-old unarmed Palestinian boy. 

"A sniper shot him in the head with an expanding bullet. 

"This is the 10,000th Palestinian killed by an Israeli since the round of violence that began in fall 2000. 

"The boy was reportedly shot in the face."

Israel kills 10,000th Palestinian since 2000, US media largely ignore it – – IMEMC News


----------



## georgephillip

DudleySmith said:


> I agree, poor marksmanship is never acceptable. We need to send over some Marine trainers to help them out. That number should be far higher.


Are you waiting for Trump to lead the way?




Israeli Sniper Admits Killing 13 Palestinian Kids in One Day


----------



## DudleySmith

georgephillip said:


> Are you waiting for Trump to lead the way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Sniper Admits Killing 13 Palestinian Kids in One Day



Whenever you post something that expresses genuine concern for human life, we might actually take you seriously instead as a total fraud, like most commies are. Sane people don't post rubbish from Iranian propaganda sites, dork.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> "Israeli forces invading Palestinian Territory



That's awful!!!

Where is this supposed Palestinian territory?


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> That's awful!!!
> 
> Where is this supposed Palestinian territory?


State of Palestine - Wikipedia


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> State of Palestine - Wikipedia



Thanks for the link.

So it's fictional. Good to know.


----------



## georgephillip

DudleySmith said:


> Whenever you post something that expresses genuine concern for human life, we might actually take you seriously instead as a total fraud, like most commies are. Sane people don't post rubbish from Iranian propaganda sites, dork.


*Your Hasbara is pathetic, Punk*




"More than 1,200 Palestinians have been killed since the IDF launched Operation Protective Edge against Gaza on 8 July to restore calm in southern Israel after the firing of more than 150 rockets from Gaza into the country.

"On 17 July, IDF expanded its operation with a ground invasion of Gaza, aimed at destroying Palestinian Islamist organisation Hamas' underground tunnels.

*"The UN warned Israel that it might be committing war crimes as at least 70% of the Palestinians killed were civilians."

Gaza Strip: Did Israel Defence Forces Soldier David Ovadia Really 'Kill 13 Children?'*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> *Your Hasbara is pathetic, Punk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "More than 1,200 Palestinians have been killed since the IDF launched Operation Protective Edge against Gaza on 8 July to restore calm in southern Israel after the firing of more than 150 rockets from Gaza into the country.
> 
> "On 17 July, IDF expanded its operation with a ground invasion of Gaza, aimed at destroying Palestinian Islamist organisation Hamas' underground tunnels.
> 
> *"The UN warned Israel that it might be committing war crimes as at least 70% of the Palestinians killed were civilians."
> 
> Gaza Strip: Did Israel Defence Forces Soldier David Ovadia Really 'Kill 13 Children?'*



*"The UN warned Israel that it might be committing war crimes as at least 70% of the Palestinians killed were civilians."*

Those are war crimes. Hamas hiding amongst civilians. Scum.


----------



## GHook20

DudleySmith said:


> I agree, poor marksmanship is never acceptable. We need to send over some Marine trainers to help them out. That number should be far higher.


Yep!


----------



## GHook20

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *"The UN warned Israel that it might be committing war crimes as at least 70% of the Palestinians killed were civilians."*
> 
> Those are war crimes. Hamas hiding amongst civilians. Scum.


As reported by Pollywood and the Muslims run UN, one of the most corrupt organizations in the planet!


----------



## DudleySmith

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *"The UN warned Israel that it might be committing war crimes as at least 70% of the Palestinians killed were civilians."*
> 
> Those are war crimes. Hamas hiding amongst civilians. Scum.



These scum love it when they get children killed when their pet vermin hide behind them, like Georgie boi here. They consider that a great success.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> So it's fictional. Good to know.


*Only in Trump world*

State of Palestine - Wikipedia

"The State of Palestine has been recognized by 138 of the 193 UN members and since 2012 has had a status of a non-member observer state in the United Nations.[43][44][45] 

"Palestine is a member of the Arab League, the Organisation of Islamic Cooperation, the G77, the International Olympic Committee, as well as UNESCO, UNCTAD and the International Criminal Court.[46]"


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> *Only in Trump world*
> 
> State of Palestine - Wikipedia
> 
> "The State of Palestine has been recognized by 138 of the 193 UN members and since 2012 has had a status of a non-member observer state in the United Nations.[43][44][45]
> 
> "Palestine is a member of the Arab League, the Organisation of Islamic Cooperation, the G77, the International Olympic Committee, as well as UNESCO, UNCTAD and the International Criminal Court.[46]"



So before 2012, it didn't exist. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> So before 2012, it didn't exist. Thanks for clearing that up.





History of Occupation


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> View attachment 588675
> History of Occupation



Thanks for the link.
Israel has been kicking Arab ass for over 70 years now.


----------

